# **Selling/consigning** with Fashionphile



## Vegas Long Legs

Has anyone consigned with them? Were you happy with their service? 
I have never sold on ebay but am thinking about clearing the closets of bags I never use. 
Thanks!


----------



## csssaunt

I haven't but I have heard all good things.  Another consideration is a source I found on the Purse Blog annsfabulousfinds.com.  Looks like she is selling quite a bit for others and is doing well.


----------



## sfennell14

Ann's Fabulous Finds is fantastic!


----------



## handbag*girl

have you thought about just doing it yourself...
it can be time consuming but if you have the time...


----------



## Louis_gal

If you have the time...why not do it yourself?  If you sell yourself, the net profit to you will be considerably better that consigning it with someone which will charge you in the range of 30%?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Hey thanks for your replies! I'll check our annsfashionsinds.com
Fashionphile emailed me & said they'd do it for 25% & no ebay fees till Sept 1st. They claim this is what I would net if I did it myself. (Ebay fees are this high?)


----------



## spoiledwify

think its better to do it yourself.


----------



## lulilu

I think the rule of thumb is something like 10 percent for costs.


----------



## csssaunt

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Hey thanks for your replies! I'll check our annsfashionsinds.com
> Fashionphile emailed me & said they'd do it for 25% & no ebay fees till Sept 1st. They claim this is what I would net if I did it myself. (Ebay fees are this high?)


 
I think you might net a bit more then 25%.  You own the bag, so all the profit is yours and eBay/Pay Pal fees seem to be around 10 or so percent--sometimes a tad higher..sometimes a little lower.

However, if you have not sold on eBay before and have very little buying feedback, people will be more apt to pay Fashionphile more for the same bag then they would pay you.

She is known for selling an authentic product with an accurate description.  Her bag is way more likely to bring in more $ then your bag..even if you are both selling the same thing.

As for doing it before September 1 I think I'd wait.  There is a reason both eBay and Fashionphile are having specials now..business is slower during the Summer.

Towards mid-September I bet you will get more for your item.  No guarantees but that seems to be the feeling all over the boards.


----------



## Kathrin

I think when Fashionphille said it is what you would net if you sold them yourself, it was probably a combination of the ebay fees/and that her items always go for high prices.  

If you have never sold on ebay, then I don't think the ending price would be as high as it could be. People are wary of new sellers, particularly if you are selling high end items.

However, I have never sold anything through Fashionphille or Ann's Fabulous Finds, so can't personally comment on their service etc.  I just frequently look at their auctions and know they always go for high prices.


----------



## Jenna51580

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Hey thanks for your replies! I'll check our annsfashionsinds.com
> Fashionphile emailed me & said they'd do it for 25% & no ebay fees till Sept 1st. They claim this is what I would net if I did it myself. (Ebay fees are this high?)


No E-Bay fees are not that high.


----------



## sfennell14

I estimate ebay fees to around 10%- 15% but not as high as 25%.  But I would try to sell one or two items myself first then see how it it goes from there.


----------



## Lushbaby

Hi all,
I have some LVs that I want to sell on Ebay but I've never sold on Ebay before and I'm afraid Ebay will think they are fake (two are limited editions in great shape). Has anyone used a consignment service like Fashionphile's before? Any tips, or warnings? Specifically, I was wondering how happy people were with Fashionphile?

Thanks!


----------



## ardneish

Sorry I cant help 
I have never heard of it but am going to google it now
I think if you put lots of photos on e bay proving its authentic you should be ok


----------



## boxermom

I've bought 2 items from Fashionphile and had her sell a LV agenda for me.  Very professional. I can't recall what their % is, but I paid the listing fees also. She gets high prices for her listings because everyone knows they are authentic, so I probably did just as well using her as I would have on my own.  I'd use them again, if I have another high end item to sell.  She sells more than LV now.


----------



## csssaunt

Good Choice! Boxermom is correct on everything she says...your item should draw top dollar using Fashionphile.


----------



## FALLAX COR

thanks for the tip! i had never heard of fashionphile either. too bad she doesn't do fendi!


----------



## Lushbaby

Thanks for the encouragement. I have heard so many horror stories about buyers scamming newbie sellers, and then there's always Ebay and their often nonesensical harrassment of newbie sellers with limited ed. high-end purses. I was beginning to think it wouldn't be worth it until I remembered Fashionphile.


----------



## Miss Sooky

^^ I think you're right - it is hard to put a price on peace of mind. Good luck with this and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, I was recently referred to Fashionphile as a place to sell your handbags or consign them.  I sent them my first bag today and opted to have them purchase the bag from me as opposed to putting it up for auction.  They are paying me 70% of what I paid for it.  Does anyone else have experience with this site?  This is my first time and so I hope it works out well because I am sick of dealing with Ebay.   Any thoughts or experiences you've had would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## imonpurseblog

I bought an item from them and it was as described.  I was happy as a buyer, if that helps any.


----------



## ifariarn

imonpurseblog said:


> I bought an item from them and it was as described. I was happy as a buyer, if that helps any.


 

Thanks..any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## speyta

I've never sent them anything either, but I've bought several things from them. A couple bags and a couple accessories and had nothing less than perfect and professional transactions. Hopefully someone will comment that has sold a bag through them .


----------



## mmmpurses!

ifariarn said:


> ...opted to have them purchase the bag from me as opposed to putting it up for auction. They are paying me 70% of what I paid for it. ....


 
What! 70% upfront no hassles? well that sounds good to me!  I'd much rather do that than deal with all the other issues espcially not knowing if I'd recoup as much on my own. eBay has too many variables for a newbie these days.


----------



## LOVEthatBAG!

They are fantastic folks!  I have made several purchases from them and everything was flawless.  They average the highest prices for LV resales.  Their consignment fee is 30% after you pay ebay fees and if they'll pay you 70% off the bat, you're probably ahead of the game..highly recommend Fashionphile to all


----------



## menopausalmama

I have bought from them and they are wonderful to deal with!!!!!


----------



## adoptastray

They are highly reputable. The founder was a featured presenter at ebay live (ebay's huge annual conference for sellers and buyers) a couple of years ago. She was recruited by ebay to present because she is such a good seller in the category and had useful insights to share.


----------



## imashopaholic

70% of the purchase price in the hand and not having to deal with disputes and negative buyers, that's great!!


----------



## Awwgeez

Really that sounds great! They havea great reputation and I doupt you seliing it yourself will be able to get 70% of your purchase Price. Go for it


----------



## betseylover

wow! that is great that you are getting back 70% right away. 
i just checked on their site and it says they usually just give 50 - 60% of the estimated auction price. i am not sure if it would be worth it for those cases, but sounds good for yours. let us know how it turns out please, i always wondered what it would be like to deal with fashionphile.


----------



## geniepr

70% its great! I think that also depends on bag and style.  If it's limited or rare maybe they'll give you more than the 50%-60% listed.


----------



## thithi

They're great.  They make sure to authenticate a bag with two authenticators before listing the bag on ebay.  All bags are guaranteed authentic, so you've got nothing to lose.  They're really nice people as well.


----------



## Everlong

Sarah is the founder, originally from Texas, and she is the most professional and nicest person on Ebay that I had dealt with. I am not suprised that they are growing and succeeding at an astounding rate.


----------



## SWlife

All ebayers should be like fashionphile!
Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## carvedwords

I have personally sold a bag to them.  I don't live far from her house and it was all done professionally and promptly.  It was way better than going through ebay.  I definitely recommend it!!!


----------



## jjyounger

I have bought from them, and they were lovely to deal with.  *Michele*, one of our TPF Chanel authenticators, just shipped something to them for them to sell for her.  You might want to PM her and get her opinion.


----------



## lguluv3eb

I just completed a fabulous and seamless transaction with them -- I can't recommend them more highly! I decided I wanted to sell my Damier LV and I was concerned about dealing on ebay (I'd never sold a high-end bag before and was concerned that I wouldn't say the right things and I've have people trying to scam me -- the usual complications). So I emailed Fashionphile at 1AM on a Sunday(!) about a direct purchase. I described my bag as being in "great-to-superb" condition. Then I went to bed and by the time I woke up, they had replied -- on a Sunday! -- with a quote for me. The quote was $50 higher than I had expected (their materials say that they typically offer 50-60% of what they think the item would sell for on ebay -- the price they quoted me was 70% of what I thought I could've gotten for the item if it had been NEW).  So I accepted and shipped the bag (cost me $11 priority). Today, I got an email from them saying that they'd received the bag and that it was in better condition than described so they were offering me an additional $25! How's THAT for honesty?!

I'd _definitely_ deal with them again. The entire process took 9 days (from my first email inquiry to the time I got my money paypal-ed to me).


----------



## cutiek1t

Can i have their email address?Thanks


----------



## annalysa

Hello.  I have sold and bought from them numerous times.  They are trustworthy and excellent!  Although I've never bought from e-bay, FASHIONPHILE.com is anm excellent place to shop authentic, gently used designer handbags.  Their specialties are L.V.


----------



## Sensalicious

go for it fashionphile is the best!


----------



## ChristyR143

Another highly satisfied fashionphile customer here!!


----------



## kimalee

I haven't sold anything with them, but I have bought from them a couple times, both of which were great experiences.


----------



## lulilu

Wow!  Nice to hear about a good and honest seller!


----------



## cutiek1t

have anyone did a direct sales with them if you did please share the process how long will you get your payment for your items and how is their services.Thanks


----------



## jjyounger

I know that someone recently sold a bag directly to Fashionphile and was ecstatic about the results.  She posted about the transaction, but I'm not sure where.  You might want to do a search.  It's on here somewhere.


----------



## caannie

Fashionphile usually has very good service, response times, and communication. I think you can feel confident about the transaction.


----------



## jjyounger

Here's the thread I was thinking about:  Opinions on Fashionphile?.  Specifically, No. 18 was the poster who had such a good experience with a direct sale.


----------



## skigirl73

They won't do a direct sale on everything. You have to email them and they will let you know if they will buy it from you. Sometimes they prefer that you consign it with them. It really depends on what you have an how quickly they think they can sell the item after they buy it from you. I've dealt with them before and they are really great to deal with.


----------



## titania029

I think Fashionphile will generally do direct sale for LVs.  I also sent a Jimmy Choo in, but they wanted to do consignment on that one because of the uncertainty of the end auction price.

I was offered a direct sale price for my LV, and I decided to go with the auction instead.  But then I got too stressed watching the auction.  And I e-mailed Fashionphile halfway through and asked if I could still take the direct sale price.  Not a problem, I chose payment by paypal, and it was deposited within a few minutes of my e-mail to them.


----------



## skigirl73

titania029 said:


> I think Fashionphile will generally do direct sale for LVs.  I also sent a Jimmy Choo in, but they wanted to do consignment on that one because of the uncertainty of the end auction price.
> 
> I was offered a direct sale price for my LV, and I decided to go with the auction instead.  But then I got too stressed watching the auction.  And I e-mailed Fashionphile halfway through and asked if I could still take the direct sale price.  Not a problem, I chose payment by paypal, and it was deposited within a few minutes of my e-mail to them.


 

I think you are right. I recently consigned a pretty rare Prada bag with them and they didn't want to do a direct sale on it because of the uncertainty of the end sale price. Emily at Fashionphile also said that I could potentially get more money by consigning it. I'm still waiting for them to list it, so we'll see. I'll probably be going crazy while the auction is running!


----------



## cutiek1t

titania029 said:


> I think Fashionphile will generally do direct sale for LVs.  I also sent a Jimmy Choo in, but they wanted to do consignment on that one because of the uncertainty of the end auction price.
> 
> I was offered a direct sale price for my LV, and I decided to go with the auction instead.  But then I got too stressed watching the auction.  And I e-mailed Fashionphile halfway through and asked if I could still take the direct sale price.  Not a problem, I chose payment by paypal, and it was deposited within a few minutes of my e-mail to them.


Do you have to paid paypal a fee for the amount they transfer to your account also do they email you and let you know if they receive your package or update you with the process?


----------



## skigirl73

cutiek1t said:


> Do you have to paid paypal a fee for the amount they transfer to your account also do they email you and let you know if they receive your package or update you with the process?



They email you and let you know when they receive your item, and then they should also email you when they list it. If you consign it and they list it as an auction, you pay the listing, fvf, and PayPal fees incurred to sell it plus they take 30% of the sale price. Then they mail you a check. If they do a direct sale, you may have to pay PP fees depending on what type of PP account you have. If your PP account it one that's just for buying I don't think you have to pay any fees, but you may want to check what type of account you have.


----------



## rushka

Considering selling a few bags from my collection, but it seems like there are so many of you having problems with buyers of you authentic bags.  Has anyone used fashionphile to direct sell or consign a high end bag?

Thanks for your thoughts....


----------



## LouisCharms

Well it depends on how much you want for your bags?  

The reason I sell them myself is I want the best possible price.  

Remember that there are fees associates with any consignment.  
They vary in range:  some charge as high as 30% (other range from 8-25%) also some charge on top of the consignment fee:  the ebay listing fees, ebay final valuation fees and paypal fees...hence does not leave you with much.  

Remember you also must be patient, as not everything sells over night  
Also note that when it does sell, it must be shipped, feedback must be left and then the funds go finally go to you.  

Fashionphile is the Queen of Consignments.  (just my humble opinion


----------



## rushka

Thanks for the opinion and for not pointing out my typo (of course I meant to say YOUR authentic bag and not YOU authentic...so embarassing).


----------



## LVMOMMY

You could try selling them on Bonanzle.  Many TPF members have fled ebay and are selling their items at Bonanzle.


----------



## Michele

Fashionphile has consigned a few items for me and I was happy with the outcome.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Please search "Fashionphile" via SEARCH TPF, there are MANY threads and opinions.


----------



## Swanky

^yes, please search first.


----------



## haven

I need to vent.  I put several LV bags on consignment with Fashionphile.  I am supposed to get checks issued on the 1st & 15th of every month if I sell a bag.

I have received one check on time.  All other checks I have had to call & have gotten some B.S. answer from them about why the check was not issued.  Finally this last check was the last straw.  

They sent me a check issued more than 5 days late (after I called) for bags that were sold more than 2 weeks prior.  I should have been paid at the beginning of June & not near the end of the month.  

I just got an email from them saying that the check was going to bounce.  Over $1000 check from Fashiophile was going to bounce.  So I called.  They did not want to reissue the check b/c they were afraid of double payment - even though they knew that the check was going to bounce. Just in case somehow it goes through, they wanted me to wait two more weeks for payment.  I demanded that they put a stop payment on the check that was going to bounce & issue me a new one - which they said they would do.  

Fashiophile may be a good place to find LV deals or limited LV, but they are a bunch of pricks when the deal with the sellers.  I still cannot believe that they sent me a check that was no good.  Don't buy from them.


----------



## FashionMIKE

oh wow, good 2 kno!  that blows!  I hope everything gets sorted out quickly =/


----------



## haven

We will see if the second check they send me is good.  Fortunately I have not written  checks or made purchases using that money.  If I did, then my account would be overdrawn.

I thought that Fashiophile was supposed to be a top of the line reseller.  What a crock!


----------



## inch37

i hear they take 30%


----------



## moshi_moshi

that's terrible!  i was thinking of consigning shoes with them but now i may reconsider.  have you looked into yoogiscloset.com at all?


----------



## haven

They do take 30%.  I thought that would be worth it not having to deal with buyers, ebay, etc.  Seems that I was wrong.  Instead I have to deal with them.


----------



## haven

moshi_moshi said:


> that's terrible! i was thinking of consigning shoes with them but now i may reconsider. have you looked into yoogiscloset.com at all?


 
No Fashiophile was my first attempt at reselling LV bags.  I think that they are hurting financially like everyone else these days, but that still does not excuse sending me a check drawn on an account with no money.  And then giving me a hard time when I ask for another check.  

I am just extremely po'd right now, so I am sorry if I sound hostile.


----------



## moshi_moshi

haven said:


> No Fashiophile was my first attempt at reselling LV bags. I think that they are hurting financially like everyone else these days, but that still does not excuse sending me a check drawn on an account with no money. And then giving me a hard time when I ask for another check.
> 
> I am just extremely po'd right now, so I am sorry if I sound hostile.


 
no not at all... i understand where youre coming from.  that is a completely unacceptable way to do business.  hope you get everything sorted out.


----------



## sweetneet

wow, that is shocking that they would send you a check they knew would bounce!   i hope you get your money soon, i'd be frustrated too.


----------



## deem0nessa

I hope it gets all sorted out without any more rubber checks....its wierd just a few days ago i inquired about the wrapped pochette which to me could be considered a decent sale (1495) and I posted in authenticate thread and they said to ask for a pic of the heat stamp and I had emailed them requesting this and theres NO REPLY...does not seem like they want much sales....well last nite i came across a new listing and thought it was a great deal tried to go through with the order and seems like item is now "on hold" whatever that means....I tried emailing them to ask for status and then tried calling them and only got an answering machine....

I do not blame you for being so po at them....recently I went thru yoogis and although I didnt get top dollar for my bag the exchange was very prompt and without any troubles.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sorry to hear that.  In the past I have used consigments as well due to the same reasons that you had mentioned (dealing with people, ebay and whatnot) however I have decided to take the chance and sell on my own.  Not sure if it will work LOL but hey there is always a first time.

Hopefully you get your money soon.   I think this is unacceptable but I do understand that there are good times and bad times.


----------



## haven

There is something fishy going on there.  Their bookkeeping is suspicious, and they probably hate sellers like me who keep a close watch on everything.

Plus if they needed to delay payment for some reason, I wouldn't be happy about it.  But don't send me a bad check.  Call me & explain what is going on.  I am just thankful that I didn't use that account (where I deposited the check) over the past few days.


----------



## M_Butterfly

haven said:


> There is something fishy going on there. Their bookkeeping is suspicious, and they probably hate sellers like me who keep a close watch on everything.
> 
> Plus if they needed to delay payment for some reason, I wouldn't be happy about it. But don't send me a bad check. Call me & explain what is going on. I am just thankful that I didn't use that account over the past few days.


 

Certainly this would have been the honorable way to go. Call you and explain not sending you a bad check


----------



## ShopGirl647

I personally don't think Fashionphile is really that great in terms of prices on used designer bags. I went to their website to check out their bbag collections and they're only a few hundred dollars off the brand new one. For that measly few hundred dollars, I rather put my trust in the retailer stores where I can get a brand spanking new one with no flaws at full price.


----------



## deem0nessa

well i got through and cancelled my order (odd they mentioned something about the order may have been botched because my credit limit or wrong item number - my credit limit is like 6k...and the info it kicked back to me showed line item of the suhali and item number and correct bag)....something just does not seem right...so even though I thought it was a great deal (L'Impetueux at 850) im passing it up....


----------



## Veronika

ouch.


----------



## tanya t

That stinks! I am sorry. Hopefully, u will get your money soon!


----------



## H_addict

*Fashionphile* is a member here, if I am not mistaken. Maybe when they see this thread, they'd be able to explain since there is always two sides to every story.


----------



## kburns2000

I can't believe they would conduct business that way! I am so sorry to hear what happened to you and I know everything will work out. Don't let them get away with treating you like that! I have heard some shady things about them and now after this I will never buy or sell anything there either!


----------



## sugarcookie72

haven, that sounds awful.  Hope you feel better after venting and that everything works out for you!


----------



## haven

H_Addict: Yes I wish that they would.  They said something about changing accounts & moving money around.  

The worst case scenario, they knowingly sent me a bad check to begin with.  

The best case scenario, their books are screwed up, they didn't know the check was bad until after it was mailed, and they need to get a better handle on their business.


----------



## charleston-mom

I am not surprised to be honest.


----------



## jayjay77

I'm sorry to hear this.  A check that could bounce is unacceptable.  I've sold four bags through Fashionphile and never had a problem -- in fact I got paid exceptionally quickly.


----------



## Div4life

haven said:


> I need to vent.  I put several LV bags on consignment with Fashionphile.  I am supposed to get checks issued on the 1st & 15th of every month if I sell a bag.
> 
> I have received one check on time.  All other checks I have had to call & have gotten some B.S. answer from them about why the check was not issued.  Finally this last check was the last straw.
> 
> They sent me a check issued more than 5 days late (after I called) for bags that were sold more than 2 weeks prior.  I should have been paid at the beginning of June & not near the end of the month.
> 
> I just got an email from them saying that the check was going to bounce.  Over $1000 check from Fashiophile was going to bounce.  So I called.  They did not want to reissue the check b/c they were afraid of double payment - even though they knew that the check was going to bounce. Just in case somehow it goes through, they wanted me to wait two more weeks for payment.  I demanded that they put a stop payment on the check that was going to bounce & issue me a new one - which they said they would do.
> 
> Fashiophile may be a good place to find LV deals or limited LV, but they are a bunch of pricks when the deal with the sellers.  I still cannot believe that they sent me a check that was no good.  Don't buy from them.


 

 Haven...I am so sorry to hear what happened to you...but I got to tell you that you had me crackin' up when you called the people at Fashionphile *pricks*...I could not stop laughing at that. Just an FYI. Oh I also hope they "run you your money"=give you your money cause I KNOW they don't want div4life to get involved in this!!! Matter of fact I am taking out my earrings right now!


----------



## Mattd7474

I like FP

although they are very slow on answering emails and the $ they offer to buy the product direct from you is a complete rip off! I understand its a business and all but $750 for a $2100 bag is a slap in my FACE!


----------



## shoegirl1975

That sucks! I just bought something yesterday from them! If this had been posted yesterday I would have passed!

I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## haven

Div4Life: Thanks for making me smile!  I have been storming around the house all morning...


----------



## Div4life

Mattd7474 said:


> I like FP
> 
> although they are very slow on answering emails and the $ they offer to buy the product direct from you is a complete rip off! I understand its a business and all but $750 for a $2100 bag is a slap in my FACE!


----------



## BAGBABY23

haven said:


> i need to vent. I put several lv bags on consignment with fashionphile. I am supposed to get checks issued on the 1st & 15th of every month if i sell a bag.
> 
> I have received one check on time. All other checks i have had to call & have gotten some b.s. Answer from them about why the check was not issued. Finally this last check was the last straw.
> 
> They sent me a check issued more than 5 days late (after i called) for bags that were sold more than 2 weeks prior. I should have been paid at the beginning of june & not near the end of the month.
> 
> I just got an email from them saying that the check was going to bounce. Over $1000 check from fashiophile was going to bounce. So i called. They did not want to reissue the check b/c they were afraid of double payment - even though they knew that the check was going to bounce. Just in case somehow it goes through, they wanted me to wait two more weeks for payment. I demanded that they put a stop payment on the check that was going to bounce & issue me a new one - which they said they would do.
> 
> Fashiophile may be a good place to find lv deals or limited lv, but they are a bunch of pricks when the deal with the sellers. I still cannot believe that they sent me a check that was no good. Don't buy from them.


 
i have sent them over 30 bags to sell for me and i also have some problems with them. The first time i sent them a bag i thought they would look at the bag and let me know how much they were going to list it for and we would discuss a price to sell it but they just decided the price and listed it on there site. If i knew how much they were going to sell some of my bags for i would have told them to return them instead. For example i have a lot of brand new bags that i never use i sent them a never used ellipse mm and after the 30% ebay and paypal fees all i got for an $1100 bag is $432. If i knew that i would have just kept it. I do sell on ebay and i know its such a hassle. I am afraid that people would scam me now that ebay has changed there rules. Someone i know sold an authentic fendi bag and the buyer said it was fake and without any questions paypal just gave back the $ to the buyer without the buyer having to send back the bag so she was out the $ and the bag. I dont have time for that drama so even though its a loss i continue to send my bags to fashionphile. They never even update me on my items. When i send them emails they never answer all my questions and forget getting paid on time. It also takes them weeks to put the bags on ebay. Being unemployed i feel i have no choice but to send my items to her. I totally understand how you feel.


----------



## haven

Bagbaby23: When I first gave them the bags for consignment, I also asked for a price list.  I was told that "they don't do that," but I insisted & got it in writing.  If you plan to continue to sell through them, then I suggest you get the prices in writing as well.


----------



## inch37

don't they have to give you triple the check if fit bounces Ca. has some bad check rules I believe


----------



## haven

^^^Right now I just want my money & fines from my bank repaid.  If they give me a hard time about a new check or if the new check bounces, then I may look into this.  Thanks ahead of time for the info.


----------



## Veronika

"run you your money"=give you your money cause I KNOW they don't want div4life to get involved in this!!! Matter of fact I am taking out my earrings right now![/QUOTE]

^^^Okay, that does it.  I'm taking my earrings out too... I'm also gonna sic Holly Holmes on dem brats


----------



## Div4life

Veronika said:


> "run you your money"=give you your money cause I KNOW they don't want div4life to get involved in this!!! Matter of fact I am taking out my earrings right now!


 
^^^Okay, that does it.  I'm taking my earrings out too... I'm also gonna sic Holly Holmes on dem brats[/QUOTE]
That's right Veronika...give um ^^the BAG SLAP!!!


----------



## jences

I will NEVER purchase from Fashionphile after this!  Shame on you fashionphile, and to have this posted publically on the purse forum, no less!  Buyer Beware!  Best to just sell privately on the bay.  Good thing I read this post because I was considering buying from them...yeah right!  After the way they treat people, FORGET IT!


----------



## gillianna

I would consign with ERICA from ******.  I know she has her new website up and running today.  Her consignment fees are more than fair--I believe it is only 18% plus fees.  I also think she has one of the best reputations around here.


----------



## haven

Now I am getting a lot of apologies from FP & promises of the money asap.  Hopefully this will all be resolved in the next couple of days.  I am finally calming down.  Thank you everyone for letting me vent.


----------



## Jennabee

Goodness, I was already worried before, but after reading this, I'm kind of freaking out! I've consigned 3 items already, a epi PTI, a T&B key change holder, and my Gucci Aviatrix. It's already been well over a week since I consigned the Aviatrix with them and it's not even up on the site yet. I called earlier today to see if had been sold already, but the lady helping me out said that someone else was on her computer and wouldn't be able to check the status of my items and would get back to me. I then asked if I could pull some of my items out of consignment and just directly sell it to them and she told me that she would have to ask someone else about what they would offer and get back to me via e-mail...*E-MAIL?!* Call me old fashioned, but I would prefer a phone call over e-mail any day, ESPECIALLY when it comes to business. Haven, I feel for you and hope you get your money soon along with something extra for your troubles. And at the same time I hope I don't get entangled in the same web.  Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## joyzbag

I've sold many bags with Fashiophile and never had a problem. They notify me when they receive my bag in the mail, and within a few days its listed on their site.  Only if the bag does not sell in a few weeks, do they list it on ebay.  Therefore saving ebay fees.
I have always received return emails to my questions with 1 day, and received my money on time.  They probably wait to make sure the buyer's end of the transaction is complete before sending the check.  It has been a blessing to me in these difficult economic times.


----------



## haven

Jennabee said:


> Goodness, I was already worried before, but after reading this, I'm kind of freaking out! I've consigned 3 items already, a epi PTI, a T&B key change holder, and my Gucci Aviatrix. It's already been well over a week since I consigned the Aviatrix with them and it's not even up on the site yet. I called earlier today to see if had been sold already, but the lady helping me out said that someone else was on her computer and wouldn't be able to check the status of my items and would get back to me. I then asked if I could pull some of my items out of consignment and just directly sell it to them and she told me that she would have to ask someone else about what they would offer and get back to me via e-mail...*E-MAIL?!* Call me old fashioned, but I would prefer a phone call over e-mail any day, ESPECIALLY when it comes to business. Haven, I feel for you and hope you get your money soon along with something extra for your troubles. And at the same time I hope I don't get entangled in the same web.  Best of luck to all of us!


 
 I wouldn't say that everyone will have the same poor experience that I did.  Hopefully my case was an isolated incident. I am going to play nice & have decided to give them the benefit of the doubt.  

Earlier today I was really angry b/c my initial contact with FP about this situation was hostile.  I felt that I was being accused of doing something wrong & trying to rip them off somehow. I think what happened is that "the right hand didn't know what the left hand was doing."  Not everyone there knew everything about the situation and unfortunately the person I spoke with assumed the worst about me.

Now I should be getting paid in the next few days.  If something else goes wrong, however, I will be back to complain again.


----------



## deem0nessa

i still cant believe they do not respond for a request for a pic of a date code on a $1,495 item...


----------



## BagAngel

I cannot believe that they sent you a rubber cheque, very bad business indeed for a company like that! Tough times indeed! I don't think I would be sending them any bags to sell if their bank account is in that poor a state well.......................!


----------



## Addictista

I've sold bags to Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet.  My Fashionphile transaction did not go smoothly, and while they apologized and rectified the situation, if I needed stress, I'd sell on eBay.  Yoogi's is much easier to deal with, I would give them a try if you sell again.


----------



## beljwl

I sold 3 bags with them. No problems at all. They are sold very fast. I got paid right away.


----------



## carvedwords

I've sold 2 bags to FP and both transactions went very smoothly.  I'm in the process of doing another right now.


----------



## wigglytuff

H_addict said:


> *Fashionphile* is a member here, if I am not mistaken. Maybe when they see this thread, they'd be able to explain since there is always two sides to every story.


i think it is telling that they have not entered this thread to defend their honor...i.e. maybe there is not much to defend.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## SWlife

Sometimes days can go by and I haven't been on tpf, it could just be a case of them not knowing this thread is up here.
One of my really good customers started having trouble paying his bills. Turned out his office manager embezzled over $600,000 from him, nearly drove him to bankruptcy.
We don't know the truth of anyone else's situation. And it's unfair to make decisions without giving anyone a chance to defend themselves.


----------



## haven

All I know is that they bounced a check to me.  I honestly don't care about why it happened.  They sold my stuff, got the money, and should have sent the money to me without all the hassle.  Plain and simple.

To their credit now, they are taking care of the situation.  I am assuming that this was an isolated incident & will not happen to other sellers.


----------



## Addictista

ITA!!!  I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## MengLV

I recently deal with those two companys. For my experiences:

1. Fashionphile: I bought two bags from them. Both of the bags are in good conditions. The first one returned it due to the size which I think it was too small for me. No problem with the transaction, I did request a refund issue email but did not get answer from them, so I checked my credit company to confirm the refund. The second bag I bought it is still on the way for refund, since I have a baby on the way, can not use the Speedy anymore, I decided go for a shoulder bag. They will receive it today, hope everthing will go smooth for the return process. You guys really make me nervous....

2. Yoogi's Closet: I recently Consigment bags & jewelry with this company. I have to say their customer service is outstanding. Always answer the email in the same day, sometimes few hours. I got checks in 3 days after they sold my handbags. I also bought handbags from them, very happy with the condition. For some reason I did return a bag, the refund was very fast. I will deal with this company again for sure.

Hope this is help for someone.


----------



## fashionphile

haven said:


> I need to vent.  I put several LV bags on consignment with Fashionphile.  I am supposed to get checks issued on the 1st & 15th of every month if I sell a bag.
> 
> I have received one check on time.  All other checks I have had to call & have gotten some B.S. answer from them about why the check was not issued.  Finally this last check was the last straw.
> 
> They sent me a check issued more than 5 days late (after I called) for bags that were sold more than 2 weeks prior.  I should have been paid at the beginning of June & not near the end of the month.
> 
> I just got an email from them saying that the check was going to bounce.  Over $1000 check from Fashiophile was going to bounce.  So I called.  They did not want to reissue the check b/c they were afraid of double payment - even though they knew that the check was going to bounce. Just in case somehow it goes through, they wanted me to wait two more weeks for payment.  I demanded that they put a stop payment on the check that was going to bounce & issue me a new one - which they said they would do.
> 
> Fashiophile may be a good place to find LV deals or limited LV, but they are a bunch of pricks when the deal with the sellers.  I still cannot believe that they sent me a check that was no good.  Don't buy from them.



(Sorry, I am going to go through this thread and address more of your questions and problems... but will do it one at a time, since I'm a little late to the party, and don't want to bore you all with an enormous post in response.)

Haven,

I am really sorry about this.  We didn't know if checks were going to bounce or not- (or which would, if they did).  We just thought it would be less of a stress to let you know what was going on.

As we've grown, we've had to make some major changes along the way.  One of those is that we have hired a professional Financial Services firm to help us manage our accounting, taxes, payroll etc.  During the transition from myself, Ben and my husband trying to manage everything on Quickbooks & Excel spreadsheets... and our getting professional help, we had some problems with accounts closing, new ones opening, money transferring- along with buyout & consignment checks going out- and payments coming in. 

We realized that we had more going out of one account than we'd left in it... so Ben thought (and I agreed) that it would be a good idea to get the word out, in hopes that we could stop anyone from potentially bouncing a check.  I know it was lame... we really didn't see a way around it at the time.

I don't know what else to say other than that I really am sorry that this whole thing happened- it was a very stressful week or so.  Clearly bouncing checks just isn't cool at all- embarrassing, and a real nightmare.  I apologize for you getting your payment late, and that you had to deal with all of the back and forth.  I'm assuming that you have all of your money now- but if you have any problems, please email me at XXXXX.

Sarah


----------



## fashionphile

deem0nessa said:


> I hope it gets all sorted out without any more rubber checks....its wierd just a few days ago i inquired about the wrapped pochette which to me could be considered a decent sale (1495) and I posted in authenticate thread and they said to ask for a pic of the heat stamp and I had emailed them requesting this and theres NO REPLY...does not seem like they want much sales....well last nite i came across a new listing and thought it was a great deal tried to go through with the order and seems like item is now "on hold" whatever that means....I tried emailing them to ask for status and then tried calling them and only got an answering machine....
> 
> I do not blame you for being so po at them....recently I went thru yoogis and although I didnt get top dollar for my bag the exchange was very prompt and without any troubles.



deem0nessa,

Thanks for letting me know.  You should have gotten that picture back- in fact the listing should have had a picture of the heat stamp included in the original (that shouldn't be something that you'd have to ask for- it is normally a part of the standard pictures that we take).  It's very frustrating to read that a good, potential buyer was out there- who did not get taken care of properly by us.  

We are making steps in the right direction with our customer service, but are not where I want to be for sure.  You should always get a live person on the phone between 9-5pm Pacific Time.  Our CS phone rep has multiple lines, so it really should only come up with a machine if you are calling when another person is calling.  We are working on getting Live Chat up and going, which should help with this too...

Thanks for bringing it up.  Like I said- we've got a ways to go, but the feedback we get from you all is a great guide for us- to tell what really needs work and what we need to do to improve our business.

EDITED: to say, sorry that you canceled your sale.  I understand, but sorry we couldn't help you through it.  Please let me know if it doesn't go through XXXX

Sarah


----------



## fashionphile

ShopGirl647 said:


> I personally don't think Fashionphile is really that great in terms of prices on used designer bags. I went to their website to check out their bbag collections and they're only a few hundred dollars off the brand new one. For that measly few hundred dollars, I rather put my trust in the retailer stores where I can get a brand spanking new one with no flaws at full price.



ShopGirl647,

You're right in one respect... some of the bags that we list do sell for just a few hundred dollars less than retail- or less (or even over retail- if that's what the market dictates for that particular piece- ie: limited edition, waitlisted, press pieces, discontinued).  Our consignors rely on the fact that we'll stay up on where the market is- as we price these pieces, so they can realize the best value on their handbag investment.

But as you pointed out, it's also smart to stay up on what retail prices are- so that even if the market dictates a higher resale price, you can make the best decision for yourself.  Many people would rather pay the extra few hundred for a new bag.  Then again, lot of people would also rather save the few hundred for a used bag that has little wear.  It's a matter of personal preference.

The truth is that we also sell many, many bags that go for way lower than retail- like 25-75% (or more) off retail.  This is even true of Louis Vuitton... for example, Taiga & Epi bags that I think are just gorgeous, but just aren't popular styles and sell for a real steal.  They just don't sell well anywhere... so you can nab a real bargain (and I'm not saying just from us... but on the resale market in general) if you keep an eye out for these particular pieces.

Hey, I'm just happy that you gave us a chance and took a look around!


----------



## maria_tm1978

They are selling this Coach bag:

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...nt Madison SABRINA Tote Bag Purse Camel 12948

The price seemed outrageous for a used Coach bag so I went to the Coach website and found this:
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...alogId=10051&cid=PSGo0207&bannerCode=PSGo0207

It seems like the large patent sabrina is $698 brand new.


----------



## fashionphile

kburns2000 said:


> I can't believe they would conduct business that way! I am so sorry to hear what happened to you and I know everything will work out. Don't let them get away with treating you like that! I have heard some shady things about them and now after this I will never buy or sell anything there either!



kburns2000,

So sad to hear that.  Of course, I respect your decision- but I just wanted to say that I can promise everyone on this thread this:

As some of you already know- I've been doing this for a long time.  I ran Fashionphile by myself for years, and then pulled in my family and friends along the way.  We have a beautiful office and showroom on Wilshire Blvd. in Beverly Hills- right off the Rodeo Drive/ Wilshire corner- and directly behind the Rodeo Louis Vuitton boutique.  It's a total blast.  We love what we do- and we aren't going anywhere.  We are not some fly by night operation that is going to try to scam you and take off or not deal with your issues.  On the contrary... as I know I've said before in these forums, the best thing we could possibly do for our business is to conduct ourselves in such a way (honest, thorough descriptions, helpful & quick communication, incredible authentic bags, quick and easy payment & shipping, fast consignment process & payout) that only wonderful reports make it back to tPF!  This standard has been vital in our improvement efforts.  

If we make a mistake- we will make it right.  We always have.

I don't want to say, "you know where we are"- but you do know where we are, and we're not trying to hide from anyone.  

XXXXX

So, feel free to drop by, or send an email, or drop us a line at anytime.  If you'd like to get me directly, email XXXXXor feel free to PM me here at tPF as well (those messages go straight to me, and I'll respond promptly!)

tPF is an amazing resource for buyers, and I recognize the value in people coming here to vent/ share etc. in their efforts to create a safe environment for others.  So I'm not trying to quash any of your motivation to post here- just do want to reassure those who may be wondering our side of the story.

Sarah







[B][COLOR="Red"]Hello! Please read tPF rules on what is allowed and what is not allowed to be posted. Thank you![/COLOR][/B]
 http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/announcement-the-purse-forum-rules-and-guidelines.html


----------



## Chablis

I totallly respect the honesty in your answers and that you took the time, Sarah, to address everyone's concerns.  I have not yet used your business but I would definitely do so confidently and proudly in the future.  Thank you so much for clearing up this unfortunate misunderstanding.


----------



## fashionphile

maria_tm1978 said:


> They are selling this Coach bag:
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...nt Madison SABRINA Tote Bag Purse Camel 12948
> 
> The price seemed outrageous for a used Coach bag so I went to the Coach website and found this:
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...alogId=10051&cid=PSGo0207&bannerCode=PSGo0207
> 
> It seems like the large patent sabrina is $698 brand new.



Maria,

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.  We use a Marketplace research tool to help us determine the price of the bag (since as I said before, we can't just use retail price, as we can't rely on that alone for pricing).  A Lizard, Op Art or Patent Oil Slick Sabrina would totally skew those results.  We try to take those out of the equation, but appreciate your "head's up" if we've got a pricing discrepancy.

I just adjusted the price in line with what the large patent Sabrina's gone for on eBay & off.  

Thanks again,

Sarah


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

I've had one problem w/ FP. They forgot to send me a BIG check once. But then I called & they said we will send it right out!? I'm not sure why I had to call to get my check sent? 

I really must say though all of my other experiences selling w/ FP have been flawless.

I do appreciate their services & will continue to use them. I do realize mistakes, etc. happen...  So it makes sense to keep track of things yourself also & not to just trust you will receive everything that is entitled to you.


----------



## fashionphile

Mattd7474 said:


> I like FP
> 
> although they are very slow on answering emails and the $ they offer to buy the product direct from you is a complete rip off! I understand its a business and all but $750 for a $2100 bag is a slap in my FACE!



Hey Matt, thanks so much and seriously, I like you, too 

We always advise- that if you go the consignment route, you're guaranteed 70%.  That's the safest way to go.  You can set a floor- a reserve, or we share the risk of it going less.  With a buyout- we research the last 90 day history (or even farther back if it's a rare piece)... determine a probable resale price and then calculate a bit more than 30% off that price as a buyout amount.  We do more than 30% because the bag could go for less than we'd calculated- and because we're putting the money upfront.  

We've got clients who just want quick cash- and they're happy with a buyout.  But we've got many who hold out for consignment, banking on the idea that they'll get more.  

That said, after hearing feedback from our consignment clients, we now pay all eBay & PayPal fees.  We're trying to figure out other cost cutters that won't effect the quailty and frequency of our offerings, but end up with more money to our consignors.

Sarah


----------



## fashionphile

fashionphile said:


> kburns2000,
> 
> So sad to hear that.  Of course, I respect your decision- but I just wanted to say that I can promise everyone on this thread this:
> 
> As some of you already know- I've been doing this for a long time.  I ran Fashionphile by myself for years, and then pulled in my family and friends along the way.  We have a beautiful office and showroom on Wilshire Blvd. in Beverly Hills- right off the Rodeo Drive/ Wilshire corner- and directly behind the Rodeo Louis Vuitton boutique.  It's a total blast.  We love what we do- and we aren't going anywhere.  We are not some fly by night operation that is going to try to scam you and take off or not deal with your issues.  On the contrary... as I know I've said before in these forums, the best thing we could possibly do for our business is to conduct ourselves in such a way (honest, thorough descriptions, helpful & quick communication, incredible authentic bags, quick and easy payment & shipping, fast consignment process & payout) that only wonderful reports make it back to tPF!  This standard has been vital in our improvement efforts.
> 
> If we make a mistake- we will make it right.  We always have.
> 
> I don't want to say, "you know where we are"- but you do know where we are, and we're not trying to hide from anyone.
> 
> XXXXX
> 
> So, feel free to drop by, or send an email, or drop us a line at anytime.  If you'd like to get me directly, email XXXXXor feel free to PM me here at tPF as well (those messages go straight to me, and I'll respond promptly!)
> 
> tPF is an amazing resource for buyers, and I recognize the value in people coming here to vent/ share etc. in their efforts to create a safe environment for others.  So I'm not trying to quash any of your motivation to post here- just do want to reassure those who may be wondering our side of the story.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B][COLOR=Red]Hello! Please read tPF rules on what is allowed and what is not allowed to be posted. Thank you![/COLOR][/B]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/announcement-the-purse-forum-rules-and-guidelines.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> EDTIED:  Yikes!  Sorry!  Good to know.  Just trying to be transparent with all our contact info for those who were having trouble contacting.  Suffice it to say, it's all out there- please contact us if you have a problem, and tPFers- again, I'm happy to answer your PMs.


----------



## BAGBABY23

fashionphile said:


> Hey Matt, thanks so much and seriously, I like you, too
> 
> We always advise- that if you go the consignment route, you're guaranteed 70%. That's the safest way to go. You can set a floor- a reserve, or we share the risk of it going less. With a buyout- we research the last 90 day history (or even farther back if it's a rare piece)... determine a probable resale price and then calculate a bit more than 30% off that price as a buyout amount. We do more than 30% because the bag could go for less than we'd calculated- and because we're putting the money upfront.
> 
> We've got clients who just want quick cash- and they're happy with a buyout. But we've got many who hold out for consignment, banking on the idea that they'll get more.
> 
> *That said, after hearing feedback from our consignment clients, we now pay all eBay & PayPal fees. We're trying to figure out other cost cutters that won't effect the quailty and frequency of our offerings, but end up with more money to our consignors.*
> 
> Sarah


 
Since when have you started paying the ebay and paypal fees? Will you refund those fees that you have charged previously? I have sold a lot with you last year and this year you even have just sent me a check a month ago with the ebay and paypal fees deducted out of my check. Please explain. Also there is a website called yogiscloset and they even pay for the shipping of the bags to get to them as well as not charging any ebay or paypal fees. Are you willing to do this as well?


----------



## H_addict

wigglytuff said:


> i think it is telling that they have not entered this thread to defend their honor...i.e. maybe there is not much to defend.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## fashionphile

BAGBABY23 said:


> Since when have you started paying the ebay and paypal fees? Will you refund those fees that you have charged previously? I have sold a lot with you last year and this year you even have just sent me a check a month ago with the ebay and paypal fees deducted out of my check. Please explain. Also there is a website called yogiscloset and they even pay for the shipping of the bags to get to them as well as not charging any ebay or paypal fees. Are you willing to do this as well?



BagBaby23,

I was just writing a response to your earlier thread- but will respond to this one as well while I'm at it.

First off, I felt really bad when I'd read your post about your being unemployed and needing to sell some bags- and your frustration at not being able to sell them at a price that you felt the bags were worth.  In this economy, I totally feel for you- especially if you feel like you have to do something that you wouldn't otherwise do.  We work out floor prices for people all the time, and have bags that we've had sitting on our website for ages- or that just never sell because we're not willing to budge on the reserve.  If you let us know that we can't go under a certain amount, we'll set the reserves to reflect that so that this won't happen.

Secondly, I should have been more clear on the new fee policy, so let me explain farther...  We are totally overhauling our consignment policy & process right now to make it smoother, and easier and to make it more beneficial to our consignors.  We've got a few things decided, like the fact that we are paying all PayPal and eBay fees, as well as just rewording changes regarding reserves, etc.  We started doing it on a trial basis- to see how people responded, to see if it made a huge difference, if we could afford the change, etc. etc.  We've made it work by re-doing our consignment fee structure- and adding tiers.  We have gotten mixed responses on this.  We just need to make sure that when we make the change, everyone sees it as a benefit.

We've begun the process of having all of our forms & website etc. redone to reflect these changes, and but can't publish anything until we've got the whole thing done.  

We do know Yoogi's Closet and they're a reputable company.  It's great that they've figured out a way to work the shipping issue and that's a nice benefit.  I believe that they pay PayPal fees- but that the consignor pays their eBay fees.  At least, that's what it says on the website.

We've looked at the shipping issue a lot, but thought it would be a greater benefit to do something about the fees instead.  (The eBay fees alone on a $700 item is over $40).  If we're out in left field here- it would be helpful to know.

Anyway, we're revamping the whole thing, and do appreciate your feedback.  When we've got it all ironed out- we'll launch it in our Newsletter and on the homepage of our website... as well as blog, twitter, etc.  All of our past consignment clients will get notice, and all the new ones will get the new information.

Please PM me or contact me in any way if you have more questions about it... and about your transactions in particular.  

Sarah


----------



## fashionphile

haven said:


> Bagbaby23: When I first gave them the bags for consignment, I also asked for a price list.  I was told that "they don't do that," but I insisted & got it in writing.  If you plan to continue to sell through them, then I suggest you get the prices in writing as well.



Haven,

That's good advice when dealing with any consignor.  We don't have a pricelist as far just general bags go.  But yes, we can give you the pricing that we'd suggest- which goes along with the estimated ballpark range where we'd anticipate your item to sell at.  We'd also take note of a floor or reserve if you had one.

Sarah


----------



## Ms_Max

gacats said:


> Sometimes days can go by and I haven't been on tpf, it could just be a case of them not knowing this thread is up here.
> One of my really good customers started having trouble paying his bills. Turned out his office manager embezzled over $600,000 from him, nearly drove him to bankruptcy.
> We don't know the truth of anyone else's situation. And it's unfair to make decisions without giving anyone a chance to defend themselves.


 
I agree wholeheartedly. Very well said.


----------



## drechie

amen. fashionphile is a ripoff


----------



## Addictista

Fashionphile screwed up my very first (and only) transaction with them which was a direct sale.  Yes, they were apologetic.  Yes, they made it right.  My issue is that it seems like they're always screwing up, then trying to apologize and make it right.  It's not just my transaction, it's many other people here.  I don't think Fashionphile is trying to be dishonest, I just think they're disorganized and their business doesn't run smoothly.  That said, I personally don't need the stress of dealing with a disorganized business when there are other companies like Yoogi's that I can depend on for smooth transactions.  Selling especially is stressful enough, KWIM?


----------



## aerithgirl

I'm sorry this happened to you, I hope it all works out!

I personally have been buying from FP for over a year now and I've bought a good number of my pieces from them without a problem really. 

Since FP is on here responding I figure I may as well say this now: this is a small comment/complaint but literally  _everytime _I buy I leave a note or email 'Steven' after the transaction and specifically request that the package be marked to be left at the front desk of my apartment where they can sign for me. I'm _never _home during the day and there's nowhere to leave it otherwise, and frankly I get home between 7-8pm and I won't be able to pick up the package from FedEx until the weekend and it's a 15 minute drive each way, which is just a hassle beyond compare when I've spent all week just trying to get it dropped off at the front desk after like 3 delivery atempts. 

The only reason it's less of a problem now is because my actual _FedEx guy _knows the routine so well that he just automatically drops it off there and has them sign for it - not because you will mark it as I've requested. It's frustrating as I'm sure you can imaging and I'm wondering why it's such a hassle to get small things like this done for your clients?


----------



## wigglytuff

H_addict said:


>


i know i have no control of over things that happen AFTER i posted.... plus i find the "explanations" to be blah, but i never bought or sold to them so its not me they have to please.


----------



## wigglytuff

emphasis added
1-





fashionphile said:


> That said, after hearing feedback from our consignment clients, we now pay _*all*_ eBay & PayPal fees. We're trying to figure out other cost cutters that won't effect the quailty and frequency of our offerings, but end up with more money to our consignors.
> 
> Sarah



emphasis added
2-





fashionphile said:


> Secondly, I should have been more clear on the new fee policy, so let me explain farther...  We are totally overhauling our consignment policy & process right now to make it smoother, and easier and to make it more beneficial to our consignors.  We've got a few things decided, like the fact that *we are paying all PayPal and eBay fees, as well as just rewording changes regarding reserves, etc.  We started doing it on a trial basis- to see how people responded, to see if it made a huge difference, if we could afford the change, etc. etc. * We've made it work by re-doing our consignment fee structure- and adding tiers.  We have gotten mixed responses on this.  *We just need to make sure that when we make the change, everyone sees it as a benefit.*



i am sorry i am a little confused and it could be just.  #1 states all, as in the present tense and the second one makes it sound like it is something in the pipeline that has not bee completely rolled out.  for the sake of argument can you tell us the month and year you started or plan to start offering this fee, as there does seem to be confusing., for me anyway.


----------



## bpbtk

I like Fashionphile. I bought some, return once, and did a few direct-sell(s) with them. I'm happy with them. I think they are all friendly even though they could have slow responses sometimes. I think I will do business with them again.


----------



## inch37

this yogiscloset sounds cool Ill go check it out thanks


----------



## heychar

30% 

hope it gets sorted for you asap!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

I'm sorry you had to go through that. They never appealed to me.


----------



## fashionphile

Addictista said:


> Fashionphile screwed up my very first (and only) transaction with them which was a direct sale.  Yes, they were apologetic.  Yes, they made it right.  My issue is that it seems like they're always screwing up, then trying to apologize and make it right.  It's not just my transaction, it's many other people here.  I don't think Fashionphile is trying to be dishonest, I just think they're disorganized and their business doesn't run smoothly.  That said, I personally don't need the stress of dealing with a disorganized business when there are other companies like Yoogi's that I can depend on for smooth transactions.  Selling especially is stressful enough, KWIM?



I can totally see your concern here, and agree that it doesn't look good when you look at it that way.  Like I said earlier, I am familiar with Yoogiscloset and other legitimate sellers- and recognize their value- and that they are good, reputable businesses.  We appreciate the work that these companies are doing to help provide a safe shopping environment for authentic luxury goods- helping the secondary market to stay alive and thrive!  I'm not trying to tear them down with any comparison- but do want to give my explanation.

As I've mentioned before- we've grown from my tiny one woman shop- often selling less than 10 items a week- to what we've got now where we've got hundreds of items coming in and out weekly in transactions that are smooth and without issue.  We sell far more than anyone else out there.  I apologize in advance for sounding like I'm bragging here- but in the last 90 days, we sold 766 items on eBay alone (I use this statistic because it's public record- easily found using any marketplace research tool)...  and we sell most of our items on our website and out of our Showroom.  Yoogi (again- a very good company) sold 211 on eBay.  I really hesitate in saying any of that, because I'm not trying to belittle them- but the law of averages dictates that when you sell more, there will be more issues.  It's far easier to manage smaller numbers.  Not only that- but we've been here for years, so we've got years of history- again, most of it very good- but it's just compounding numbers.  So, the vast, vast majority of our buyers and consignors are totally happy and satisfied.  And we are very concerned about each of those who for various reasons, are not.  We totally get what this thread is saying, and we are taking it all very seriously.

I really don't even want to post this- I feel most comfortable recognizing mistakes we've made- and then working to clean them up and make sure that they don't happen again.  But when you read certian posts here it may seem like we our business is totally disorganized.  We aren't perfect, and def. have room to improve, we know that, but just wanted to add that this isn't the experience that the vast majority of our clients are having.  (Not to downplay the experience of those with problems- we're working on that..)

Thanks again,

Sarah


----------



## Addictista

The other side of that argument is with such a high volume business, you can easily afford to hire more help and straighten out the issues.  I had 4 bags to sell, and I emailed the pictures to both Fashionphile and Yoogi's. I had to email some of the pictures to your company more than once because they were lost.  Yoogi's offered me $50 more per bag, plus covered my shipping, which meant I netted $70 more per bag with Yoogi's.  So of 4 bags I had to sell, I think I only sold you one due to the fact that Yoogi's already had 2 of that bag  in stock. This means I made around $210 more with Yoogi's than I would have with Fashionphile. Remember this was a direct sale, not a consignment, so I had no eBay issues/setting prices issues with you.  Then I had the second issue with you during the transaction, which I have not and will not post on tPF,  because I don't want to be inflammatory.  Suffice it to say it scared me off from doing business with Fashionphile again.  That said, you addressed the issue in a timely fashion.  But in one direct sale transaction, I had to chase after Fashionphile twice. As I stated before, I do not think you are trying to be dishonest, and I truly hope in the future you get better organized and have continued success. Yoogi's is smaller, but I had a better experience with them. I guess it comes down to the old saying "bigger is not always better."


----------



## fashionphile

Addictista said:


> The other side of that argument is with such a high volume business, you can easily afford to hire more help and straighten out the issues...  Yoogi's is smaller, but I had a better experience with them. I guess it comes down to the old saying "bigger is not always better."



Sorry... that's exactly why I hesitated posting any comparison there- because I'm not saying that "bigger is better" at all.  That wasn't the intention of my post.  What I was trying to say is that when you sell a lot, statistically- you're just going to have more opportunity to have issues... even though they'll be a very small percentage of the total.  When you're dealing with smaller numbers it's just less likely.

Anyway, I don't want to say anything more about Yoogi- because they do good work.  

Sarah


----------



## fashionphile

Just wanted to add that I am responding to more of many of your posts here.  It's just taking me a while to get through them.  I'm not ignoring your comments... just still working through them.

Sarah


----------



## alfiebach

Before l make my comment, l would like to say OP, and others that have had problems with FP.....l understand and can see why you are upset/angry etc.....you do not expect this to happen, but sadly sometimes it does.
The point l wanted to make is, l assume OP you now have your money, and other poster's moved on to other consigners.
But when someone calls themselves members here, and are active and they scam, or give a bad service, why cant they be named if it is proven to be true, and made amends like Sarah has.....l am not affiliated with FP in any way, but just wondered why, when a seller does wrong they are named, but members are not.
It just seems unfair, but that is JMHO


----------



## haven

^^^ I have gotten another payment from FP.  I am waiting to see if it is "good" or not.  I might have my money, or I might not.  

I appreciate FP trying to provide answers to some posters' questions.  I was puzzled, however, about the statement about the paying paypal & ebay fees by FP since that has never been done for me.  

I don't know what you are referring to wrt members who scammed or gave bad service being protected by this site.  Maybe you should pm one of the mods directly, and they can help you out.


----------



## haven

Also keep in mind what I talked about in my posts just happened within the last week or so - check from FP bouncing.   Hopefully, the replacement payment will stick, & I can just move on.


----------



## Addictista

*Haven*, I think you have nothing to worry about.  As you can tell from my posts, I am no fan of Fashionphile, but I do believe they will make things right with you. I just think things shouldn't have gone wrong to begin with.


----------



## alfiebach

haven said:


> ^^^ I have gotten another payment from FP. I am waiting to see if it is "good" or not. I might have my money, or I might not.
> 
> I appreciate FP trying to provide answers to some posters' questions. I was puzzled, however, about the statement about the paying paypal & ebay fees by FP since that has never been done for me.
> 
> I don't know what you are referring to wrt members who scammed or gave bad service being protected by this site. Maybe you should pm one of the mods directly, and they can help you out.


 Sorry Haven, l did not make myself clear, and there is a thread regarding outing members who scam, so l hope Mods take this on board.
l was trying to make a point really, that FP is a member and a seller, who have not performed well in your case, and l would not have liked it to happen to me.
But we are allowed to make comments about them etc, and thats fine.
But this should be across the board, not just for big sellerss/members like FP.
Perhaps l should not have got on my soapbox in your thread, and l hope l have not made you feel like l was being negative to you, which is certainly not the case.
Hope l have made myself clearer


----------



## haven

Don't worry!  I didn't think that you were referring to me.  I was just confused by the comment b/c I haven't seen the other thread.


----------



## Bethc

Hmmm... this is interesting, I've purchased once from them and the transaction was wonderful.

I've had some issues recently with the current site I'm using to sell off some of my bags, so I thought I would try to sell some bags here, but it seems like they have the same issues with regards to timing checks.   I guess I need to rethink this!

Thanks everyone for the honest information!


----------



## Lovedior

ShopGirl647 said:


> I personally don't think Fashionphile is really that great in terms of prices on used designer bags. I went to their website to check out their bbag collections and they're only a few hundred dollars off the brand new one. For that measly few hundred dollars, I rather put my trust in the retailer stores where I can get a brand spanking new one with no flaws at full price.



i agree i notice that too . 30 percent is a rip off !!! even amazon takes only 20 percent when you sell something and with amazon you dont have paypal fees . 
thanks for letting us know about that.


----------



## bagchic1

I'm sorry that you had some bad experiences with FP.  I have done business with them for a couple of years, both buying and selling.  I have never run into any issues that you'd described.  They have always been very easy to work with and I was completely satisfied with each transaction.  Every time I had a question, I called and Julie or one of the SA would have the answer for me right away.  I do pay a little more for their merchandise but I like the service and trust that their stuff is authentic.


----------



## Fippie

I like Fashionphile and had good experiences with them, I sold several bags fairly quickly. But the checks do seem to take a long time to arrive since they only go out twice a month. That's the real drawback, you have to not need the money right away and have lots of patience.


----------



## mommy4luke

I have never purchased or sold with Fashionphile but after these comments and others I have read I probably will not. 

As far as being able to comment on TPF re:business transactions with a company as opposed to an individual (member)- NOT the same.  I think it would be different if FP was listed under the indivduals name as opposed to the business name.  They are on here representing the business - obviously - and promoting it. That is what happens when you have a business and have unhappy customers.  

I am thankful this post is here as I have been thinking about purchasing a bag through either here or Yogis Closet and this helped make my decision.


----------



## NoSnowHere

OMG, hearing this definitely gives me pause about them. What terrible business practices! 





haven said:


> I need to vent.  I put several LV bags on consignment with Fashionphile.  I am supposed to get checks issued on the 1st & 15th of every month if I sell a bag.
> 
> I have received one check on time.  All other checks I have had to call & have gotten some B.S. answer from them about why the check was not issued.  Finally this last check was the last straw.
> 
> They sent me a check issued more than 5 days late (after I called) for bags that were sold more than 2 weeks prior.  I should have been paid at the beginning of June & not near the end of the month.
> 
> I just got an email from them saying that the check was going to bounce.  Over $1000 check from Fashiophile was going to bounce.  So I called.  They did not want to reissue the check b/c they were afraid of double payment - even though they knew that the check was going to bounce. Just in case somehow it goes through, they wanted me to wait two more weeks for payment.  I demanded that they put a stop payment on the check that was going to bounce & issue me a new one - which they said they would do.
> 
> Fashiophile may be a good place to find LV deals or limited LV, but they are a bunch of pricks when the deal with the sellers.  I still cannot believe that they sent me a check that was no good.  Don't buy from them.


----------



## beljwl

Again, I have bought and sold with them and never had ANY problems. They are first on my list for resellers.


----------



## HOT4LV

I have only bought from them. I did have two returns and they refunded my asap. I have never had a problem with them except for slow response to emails.


----------



## dell

I thought they were reputable.... Guess not!  Sorry it's been such a pain!


----------



## beljwl

dell said:


> I thought they were reputable.... Guess not! Sorry it's been such a pain!


 

They are VERY reputable!!!!


----------



## DANIELI

I think they are very reputable! I would buy from them in a hot second, the problem is their prices are much too inflated for pre-owned bags. I believe since they made the move from Texas to BevHills, they may have let things go to their heads, also the rent they pay on their space in BevHills is ridiculous. It is run by an Attorney, very smart lady. I know they are the most knowledgeable resource there is for LVs pre-owned. Everyone has a glitch here and there, I do not believe they intentionally sent you a bad check.


----------



## cjj

I TRIED to use FP to sell some of my bags, but I was told:

*email us
*call back
*someone will call you later (never did)
* ""  ""  ""  ""
* ""  ""  ""  ""
* ""  ""  ""  ""
* and so on for more than a few months

(notice I called many times and NO ONE ever called back)

Last, to ship $$$$ bags plus insurance is simply too much money; I'm not willing to do that. Add in the packing costs (all via UPS or Fed Ex) and well, not impressed. 

In fact, that was a BIG reason I wanted to talk to someone- how best to do this. But no one was EVER bothered enough to contact me. First line Customer Service says QUITE A BIT about how a business is run. 

No thank you FP.


----------



## quynn

i want to sell my suhali fabuleux, so i send fashionphile an email about the bag, its pretty new like 90% new. and they offer me $1050 for my lv bag . Do they alway offer that low for a bag? If so i dont ever want to sell my bag there! where you guy sell your used lv? i dont like ebay b/c of the bad buyer! thanks all!


----------



## Mimster

I *think* fashionphile takes 30%, I can't remember which thread I read it from.  Depending where you live, you could try your local consignment stores.   I know that some in my city also list some of their more luxurious stocks/items online to get more exposure

You have to check around as the fees can vary.


----------



## MatAllston

You can list on Craigslist, that way you can get cash and you don't have to pay any listing fee.


----------



## Alexis168

If I was to sell, I would sell it in eBay.  Places like Fashionphile will always give you a low price because they need to make a profit.


----------



## nazq

I emailed the owner a few days ago about selling one of my bags, she didn't make me an offer just sent me a contract to sign :s so I don't know if I should sell it to her or not

There are some other sites you could try (malleries, yoogi's closet, ann's fabulous finds) I'm not sure how much they'd charge you but fashionphile charges 30%

Good luck!


----------



## reztyle

Go click onto Louis Vuitton shopping then read the fashionphile = Fashion Rip Off that someone posted.  It also talks about another consignment there, yogi's closet.


----------



## trumanfinn

I sold my petit bucket last week for almost $400 on ebay, when I contacted fashionphile and yoogiscloset, they both offered me less than $200 for it!  And it was in great shape- I can see that they need to make a profit, but I find fashionphile's prices to be very high, so I know they would have made a fortune from it!
(I was inquiring about direct sale, not consignment- I think you can get more if you consign!)


----------



## beljwl

I have sold a few things with them... NO PROBLEM AT ALL. I was VERY happy with them. If they sell your bag on consignment they take 30%. If they buy your bag out-right then they offer you less since they don't know if or when it will sell. Their money is on hold with it. 

I think they no longer charge ebay fees. So if you sell it on your own on ebay between ebay fees and paypal fees and shipping fees. How much do you really lose in the deal? To me I rather end up with a little less and let them deal with all the crappy pain in the a@@ buyers. To be honest since their prices are higher since people feel safe by buying from them since they know the bag they are buying is real, so if you consign with them by them charging more there is a good chance when all said and done it might not be that much difference. 

Worth it to me for a worry free transaction.


----------



## sweetem

I feel the same way. I would trade some $ for someone else to handle the PAIN.


----------



## howardu09

Yes, I have sent many items to FP and yoogi and love them both.

That offer sounds like a direct purchase offer. You get less $$ that way b/c you get the money immediately. Only do this if you are in a cash crunch and NEED the cash immediately. You will make more $$$ if you do consignment. You will have to wait longer to receive a check but you get more $$ that way.


----------



## Aprilmay

The place I have consigned with charge 25% to 30 % depending on the valus of the bag. I think is average for most of these stores.it takes the hassle out of your hands


----------



## justbuynpurses

Just remember Fashionphile is probably going to get 20-30% more for your bag than anybody else! They have a huge following. So, as someone else said, if you can wait for your money, you would get a lot more.


----------



## crazy4coach

I have done both, and if you have a receipt, I came out better selling mine on ebay.  I started the bid very very low, this really promotes bidding.


----------



## quynn

thanks everyone! i think yoogi is better, they offered me $1500 for direct sale. But still i rather keep the bag, as i paid $4800 for it and i barely use it if i have to sell it for $1500, im just gonna keep it in my closet


----------



## shells

i sell my own bags on ebay - check completed listings to see if the same bag has been selling, and at what price.  then u can choose whether or not to list.  while it can be a pain in the u know what, i find that if u leave a good description, take detailed pictures to prove authenticity (make sure to watermark!) and answer questions, it's not that bad.  i do agree, however, that fashionphile would prob make more $$ for ur bag since they have a great reputation and their bags tend to sell for more since it's supposed to be worry free.


----------



## crazy4coach

I agree, always do research on ebay before listing something so you don't waste time and money.


----------



## ilov3pink105

I listed an item on craigslist and fashionphile sent me an application but I think 30% is way too much.


----------



## ufgrad

I have sold A LOT of bags with Fashionphile and have not had any issues. I have also sold to Yoogi's Closet and Luxury Exchange. I continue to go back to Fashionphile because they seem to know more about bags in general. I got a quote to sell my LV St. Moritz Neverful to Yoogi's (they offered 600 or so) and I wanted to laugh. It's like they didn't know how limited it was...
Luxury Exchange is another option too.


----------



## sophiae

Oh my...  I hope everything got sorted out!


----------



## handbglvr

Wow! Interesting...any more info on the funds, OP?


----------



## CGS

oops!


----------



## psulion08

I like Fashionphile.  I have bought many bags from them and never had a problem.


----------



## taniherd

psulion08 said:


> *I like Fashionphile*.  I have bought many bags from them and never had a problem.




*Same here.  
I've bought 2 bags this month and I'm soo happy with both. 
I would definitely do more business with Fashionphile.  *


----------



## Ninalovesherbag

I just bought a small Hermes item and was very pleased with the service.  I paid online for the item and then realized that a different delivery option would be better for my area. I called the next business day and they nicely changed the delivery type at no extra charge and the package got to me within days even though it had to go through customs. Sorry that sellers are having a more difficult time but just wanted to say that I, as a customer, will look at FP again.  I appreciate the hassle some sellers have had and hope FP gets more streamlined.  I  hope not everyone stops selling with FP as they seem to have a loyal following and btw, you ladies have some mighty fine things that us other ladies love to "adopt".


----------



## Hi_im_new

taniherd said:


> *Same here.
> I've bought 2 bags this month and I'm soo happy with both.
> I would definitely do more business with Fashionphile.  *


I don't think 'buying' is the problem.
If u notice, most buyers had a positive experience while most sellers had a negative.

Clearly we can see that they are keen to sell more than pay as any business would.  
Just sort of shocking to hear considering they net 50% direct sale and 30% consignment on items that belong to other ppl.

It's sort of like a real estate agent who profits on other ppls items, only real estate agents make 3%.


----------



## mzedith

beljwl said:


> They are VERY reputable!!!!


 
old thread, but i stand by beljwl, i didn't have a problem with selling a bag to them directly.  i know i could have received more if i sold it myself, i just needed the $$ right away.  

walking in the store is a plus, DH took the bag to them directly and they gave him a check on the spot.  No problems with any "funding" issue. the check cleared within days.


----------



## joann121270

I sold FP an item and received an email that a check was going out to me on 9/4/09. Its 9/14/09 and have still not received a check. We are in the same state so it should have been here by now. Well see.


----------



## Hi_im_new

Lovedior said:


> i agree i notice that too . 30 percent is a rip off !!! even amazon takes only 20 percent when you sell something and with amazon you dont have paypal fees .
> thanks for letting us know about that.


Amazon is a great company.


----------



## joann121270

joann121270 said:


> I sold FP an item and received an email that a check was going out to me on 9/4/09. Its 9/14/09 and have still not received a check. We are in the same state so it should have been here by now. Well see.


 
Finally got my check today 9/15/09.


----------



## justbuynpurses

Hi_im_new said:


> Amazon is a great company.



Please remember that while other companies may charge less, Fashionphile is going to get at least 10-20% more for your bag than anyone else. Their following is enormous. If you take a look at the same bag, for example this Trevi PM that Fashionphile sold for $1450

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-D...bags?hash=item5ad34fd075&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Another seller's sold for $1255 Brand new. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-Louis-Vuitton-Trevi-PM-Damier-Bag-Handbag_W0QQitemZ320418087633QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9a6802d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

That's 13% less. Another sold for $1175.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-T...bags?hash=item27ab6f2592&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

That's 19% less.

So, obviously my point is that while FP may be charging 30%, they average 10-20% more gross. In all actuality that makes your profit larger or your consignment net fee actually lower. 

Hope that makes sense. 

I have never sold anything with FP, I've just been a buyer. I sell myself and believe me, sometimes I have seriously considered  sending them my bags after I see that theirs sells for more than mine!


----------



## Hi_im_new

justbuynpurses said:


> Please remember that while other companies may charge less, Fashionphile is going to get at least 10-20% more for your bag than anyone else. Their following is enormous. If you take a look at the same bag, for example this Trevi PM that Fashionphile sold for $1450
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-D...bags?hash=item5ad34fd075&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Another seller's sold for $1255 Brand new.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-L...bags?hash=item4a9a6802d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> That's 13% less. Another sold for $1175.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-T...bags?hash=item27ab6f2592&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> That's 19% less.
> 
> So, obviously my point is that while FP may be charging 30%, they average 10-20% more gross. In all actuality that makes your profit larger or your consignment net fee actually lower.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I have never sold anything with FP, I've just been a buyer. I sell myself and believe me, sometimes I have seriously considered  sending them my bags after I see that theirs sells for more than mine!


Sounds like another fashionphile account..............


----------



## charleston-mom

Too bad they keep selling fakes.


----------



## beljwl

charleston-mom said:


> Too bad they keep selling fakes.


 

Really??? What have they sold recently that is fake??


----------



## Veronika

^^^ wow.  Bags I have consigned with them weren't fake....  they were very nice, and I just took cash up front.


----------



## beljwl

I just sold them a bag yesterday and was very satisfied with what I was paid. I only lost $25 from the price I originally paid for the bag over 2 years ago. Yes, I bought the bag preloved but still $25 to be able to use the bag for 2 years. I am VERY happy.


----------



## DancingFrog

Is Fashionphile reliable, though, in terms of authenticity? Like, if I buy a bag from them (I've been eying some) with the slightly higher price that I'm paying there be worth in terms of guaranteeing it's real? I really don't want to purchase a fake bag, even if I have to pay an extra few bucks on a used one. 

Fashionphile just seems so much more reliable than eBay. I realize that eBay sellers selling real goods would get more $$$ overall often if they used eBay, but the risk of buying a fake on eBay just seems so high. 

Thanks!


----------



## beljwl

DancingFrog said:


> Is Fashionphile reliable, though, in terms of authenticity? Like, if I buy a bag from them (I've been eying some) with the slightly higher price that I'm paying there be worth in terms of guaranteeing it's real? I really don't want to purchase a fake bag, even if I have to pay an extra few bucks on a used one.
> 
> Fashionphile just seems so much more reliable than eBay. I realize that eBay sellers selling real goods would get more $$$ overall often if they used eBay, but the risk of buying a fake on eBay just seems so high.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes it has been said MANY times that fashionphile is 100000000% legit.


----------



## caklg

well I think Fashionphile has been on ebay for a very long time and she wrote one of the original ebay guides on LV. She owns a consignment store in LA area and her prices are absolutely the highest. I have never been to her store but I am sure it is outrageously priced. She does know her stuff so it will be authentic


----------



## beljwl

caklg said:


> well I think Fashionphile has been on ebay for a very long time and she wrote one of the original ebay guides on LV. She owns a consignment store in LA area and her prices are absolutely the highest. I have never been to her store but I am sure it is outrageously priced. She does know her stuff so it will be authentic


 
I have been in the store many times and it is VERY nice. It is on Wilshire Blvd in Beverly Hills, right around the corner from LV. I have seen Hermes and LV SA's in there before. The Hermes SA even had a customer with her when she was in there.


----------



## charleston-mom

beljwl said:


> Really??? What have they sold recently that is fake??


 

They've been caught on this forum alone at least 4-5 times in the past two years.


----------



## Four Tails

charleston-mom said:


> Too bad they keep selling fakes.



I think defamation is a pretty serious offense if you have no intention to support your allegation. Tarnishing a hard-earned reputation is not a small matter. I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile, but I will attest to their authentication process until I am handed proof to the contrary. So far, I have been a very satisfied repeat customer for the last three years.

I should add that even the most talented and highly trained individuals will make a mistake at some point. Fashionphile also offers a no-questions-asked return policy.


----------



## missbanff

Four Tails said:


> I think defamation is a pretty serious offense if you have no intention to support your allegation. Tarnishing a hard-earned reputation is not a small matter. I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile, but I will attest to their authentication process until I am handed proof to the contrary. So far, I have been a very satisfied repeat customer for the last three years.
> 
> I should add that even the most talented and highly trained individuals will make a mistake at some point. Fashionphile also offers a no-questions-asked return policy.


 
Fashionphile is a legit company; however, CM is correct. Since I've been on this forum, they've been caught with 4-5 fakes-Louis Vuitton, Christian Dior, and Fendi. *It's not defamation as they have admitted their mistakes. And true, they have either pulled the auction or took the return with no problem.* The problem people have with them is that it keeps happening, and it's always the same old excuse. 

That's why it's a good rule of thumb to always have any bag authenticated, no matter who the seller is. Mistakes happen, as you said, but it's just not wise to *blindly* trust ANY seller.


----------



## Four Tails

missbanff said:


> Fashionphile is a legit company; however, CM is correct. Since I've been on this forum, they've been caught with 4-5 fakes-Louis Vuitton, Christian Dior, and Fendi. *It's not defamation as they have admitted their mistakes. And true, they have either pulled the auction or took the return with no problem.* The problem people have with them is that it keeps happening, and it's always the same old excuse.
> 
> That's why it's a good rule of thumb to always have any bag authenticated, no matter who the seller is. Mistakes happen, as you said, but it's just not wise to *blindly* trust ANY seller.



I don't _blindly_ trust anyone, but Fashionphile is more reliable than most of the sellers I've ever dealt with or hear about, both on and off eBay. I take it as my responsibility to be an informed consumer. Any secondhand purchase is researched ahead of time and I familiarize myself with the details. When in doubt (or even when not in doubt), consult tPF.

Maybe I missed the few instances where they owned up to their oversight, but their customers got a full refund and I bet they didn't try to resell those bags. If they did, that's a shame, but I would like to think they have more integrity than that.

I don't want to continue with this controversial topic. I just felt the need to stick up for the good guys who made a few mistakes. Hopefully they learned from the experiences and all of this can be a thing of the past.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Yes, but the problem is that the few counterfeits they have had up should never have been listed in the first place. One counterfeit is too many, IMO, and there have been several in the past; chances are, the buyers would have never known they were fake had they not come here to ask about them. I remember one of them, and it was a very obviously fake 8 color Multicolore Speedy that even a newbie could have spotted as counterfeit. Being such a trusted company, it is kind of a shock to see things like that listed and unfortunately, there are people who DO blindly trust their items just because they have a well-known name. Granted, they confessed to their mistakes and fixed them, but still IMO, they shouldn't have happened in the first place. 

But yes, as missbanff said, that is why we over on the authentication forum highly suggest that people have bags authenticated here no matter WHO the seller is, great rep or not. 
Also, I think she meant "you" as a general term, not meaning_ you_, specifically.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them, as I have bid on some of their items in the past, but I wouldn't just _assume_ everything from them is authentic, just as I wouldn't assume any items from _any_ seller are ever all authentic without checking them out first.


----------



## mzedith

this thread is pointless.  fashionphille's reputation for selling Good gently used high end designer handbags.  my DH went into the shop to sell one of my chanel bags and walk out with check in hand.  I sent then a direct buy bag and the check was mailed the same day.
great staff and super t work with.  beljwl is 10000% correct.  
they are in a very high end area of Los Angeles (BH).  they have to be on top of their trade. you can return your purchase if your not happy.  simple.  I respecct what they do.  pay slightly more than you wish but your getting a full guarantee and great service.  opportunity to buy a perfect classic or close to new bag for less than retail.


----------



## CGS

A few weeks back I was looking at roxbury drives on ebay- Fashionphile had one for about 1700 dollars, BIN- and I was totally appalled- I mean that is about 700 over retail, but I sent them an email and they said it was a mistake with the listing , and they took it down, which was the right thing to do, so I thought that was pretty cool- mistakes happen sometimes-


----------



## mzedith

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Yes, but the problem is that the few counterfeits they have had up should never have been listed in the first place. One counterfeit is too many, IMO, and there have been several in the past; chances are, the buyers would have never known they were fake had they not come here to ask about them. I remember one of them, and it was a very obviously fake 8 color Multicolore Speedy that even a newbie could have spotted as counterfeit. Being such a trusted company, it is kind of a shock to see things like that listed and unfortunately, there are people who DO blindly trust their items just because they have a well-known name. Granted, they confessed to their mistakes and fixed them, but still IMO, they shouldn't have happened in the first place.
> 
> But yes, as missbanff said, that is why we over on the authentication forum highly suggest that people have bags authenticated here no matter WHO the seller is, great rep or not.
> Also, I think she meant "you" as a general term, not meaning_ you_, specifically.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them, as I have bid on some of their items in the past, but I wouldn't just _assume_ everything from them is authentic, just as I wouldn't assume any items from _any_ seller are ever all authentic without checking them out first.



you make a very valid point.  if I was unfamiliar with the bag no matter who the seller was I would post in the authenticity thread.

getting a beauty and not having that lil voice in the back of my mind wondering if it's authentic would bug me to no end.


----------



## Hi_im_new

Four Tails said:


> I think defamation is a pretty serious offense if you have no intention to support your allegation. Tarnishing a hard-earned reputation is not a small matter.


No offense but you takes the internets far too seriously.


----------



## beljwl

CGS said:


> A few weeks back I was looking at roxbury drives on ebay- Fashionphile had one for about 1700 dollars, BIN- and I was totally appalled- I mean that is about 700 over retail, but I sent them an email and they said it was a mistake with the listing , and they took it down, which was the right thing to do, so I thought that was pretty cool- mistakes happen sometimes-


 They are not the only resale site to have things listed over retail. On Let-Trade, they have a LV dog collar listed for almost $100 over retail. It is still available in the stores. Also they have a hermes clic clac listed for $599. The retail is $510. I emailed them over a month ago about the collar and did not get any response and it is still listed over retail.


----------



## Fippie

I've bought bags from them and sold some as well, never had a problem either way, always received a decent amount of money too.


----------



## alij78

i had good experience with them too (from the buyers side anyway)


----------



## pakesacul

I have no affiliation with FP but have to say that this thread is pointless and should be CLOSED. 
Personally, I have purchased from them with absolute perfection!  
They are a good company with real people.


----------



## beljwl

pakesacul said:


> I have no affiliation with FP but have to say that this thread is pointless and should be CLOSED.
> Personally, I have purchased from them with absolute perfection!
> They are a good company with real people.



I totally agree


----------



## mzedith

i vote to close this thread

FP is a great company..and wonderful to work with.  Buy and sell.


----------



## sbelle

My experiences have all been good too.


----------



## takoyoshi

Service always seems to go down, when companies like that get 'big headed'
but they forget about the 'clientele' that got them there.


----------



## LVMN

I have sold to them. I was told I was going to receive XXXX for my bags and got an email stating that they were going to give me more for my bags than they quoted me at. They did this because the bags I gave them were in better condition than they thought. 

I still cant believe this random nice act. I will DEFINATELY use them in the future for buying/selling my LVs I highly recommend them!!


----------



## LV MILLIONAIRE

I'm really sorry to hear that.  I've heard of few stories such as yours about fashionphile.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Fashionphile is the only seller I would use if I could afford the luxury of having someone else sell my bags!  Fashionphile does a great job marketing the bags they have and they seem to get a good price for their consignors.

Sorry about your experience.


----------



## lvresaleofatl

Fashionphile's prices are worst on smaller LV goods. I've actually seen them selling USED wallets for close to or even more than the retail before tax. Their prices on larger items are generally higher (sometimes significantly higher) than what the same piece might go for from another reputable seller. Every time I've seen a piece that I own being sold by Fashionphile, I am happy for the deal I got from someone else. They have the overhead of a storefront and employees and have got to be hurting in this economy.



ShopGirl647 said:


> I personally don't think Fashionphile is really that great in terms of prices on used designer bags. I went to their website to check out their bbag collections and they're only a few hundred dollars off the brand new one. For that measly few hundred dollars, I rather put my trust in the retailer stores where I can get a brand spanking new one with no flaws at full price.


----------



## charleston-mom

Isn't it funny that a former "attorney" can't manage to either manage her business accounts or figure out how to not breach copyright laws?


----------



## Stacy31

I just wanted to comment that I have been consigning with Fashionphile for awhile now and always had good experiences--until recently.  Has anyone else had the problem that they take forever to list your bag on their site? Then, once it sells and you are expecting payment, they allow a customer to return it 10 days later and do not pay you your money, but rather, relist the item?  I have a problem with my bag being sent to customer after customer to damage it, yet I have to wait a full 2 weeks after a sale sticks to get paid?  I mean, that is wonderful if they want to offer a liberal return policy, but it should be at their expense, not that of the consigner.  Thanks for listening.  I have emailed Ann's Fabulous Finds and think I am going to try them from now on.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^^^ LOVE fashionphile.  They are great resellers and 100% honest.


----------



## Stacy31

Lv-nowwhat said:


> ^^^ LOVE fashionphile. They are great resellers and 100% honest.


 

I USED to think so.


----------



## The Real Diehl

I love fashionphile as a buyers perspective. I had called to ask for more pics they gave them to me and one gal walked right on over you can gear through the phone grabbed the bag and read me the datecode. Her name was Mariah I think. They answer calls certain times of the day but their really kind. If I was a seller this would majorly tick me off! Consignment stores where I live are shady as hell like that too. My gf's have waited forever for checks and they do take about 30% every where nowadays and then they do mark it up to where it isn't worth it, that's the sucky part! My heart goes out to you I hope everything gets squared away. I won't sell through them but I will buy


----------



## Stacy31

The Real Diehl said:


> I love fashionphile as a buyers perspective. I had called to ask for more pics they gave them to me and one gal walked right on over you can gear through the phone grabbed the bag and read me the datecode. Her name was Mariah I think. They answer calls certain times of the day but their really kind. If I was a seller this would majorly tick me off! Consignment stores where I live are shady as hell like that too. My gf's have waited forever for checks and they do take about 30% every where nowadays and then they do mark it up to where it isn't worth it, that's the sucky part! My heart goes out to you I hope everything gets squared away. I won't sell through them but I will buy


 

Thanks for the feedback.  I have never purchased from them, so I will take your word for it.  I hate to speak negatively at all, and I hope they resolve the situation fairly and I can retract my comments.  It just upsets me that they would put my item back on their site the day I thought they were mailing my payment. 

I have had very good experiences with them in the past, most likely because my items were fairly new and had not been returned.  I have never had a problem with Yoogi's Closet or Jill's consignment. Jill actually lists my bags the day she receives them  I really hope they resolve this situation fairly.  My bag sold the first few days of June and only today was relisted on their site. They should honor the contract they sent me.


----------



## The Real Diehl

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have never purchased from them, so I will take your word for it. I hate to speak negatively at all, and I hope they resolve the situation fairly and I can retract my comments. It just upsets me that they would put my item back on their site the day I thought they were mailing my payment.
> 
> I have had very good experiences with them in the past, most likely because my items were fairly new and had not been returned. I have never had a problem with Yoogi's Closet or Jill's consignment. Jill actually lists my bags the day she receives them I really hope they resolve this situation fairly. My bag sold the first few days of June and only today was relisted on their site. They should honor the contract they sent me.


 

ohh hun that wasnt towards you it was my comment about the ops post. i should have quoted. Fashionphile is a great place, im saddened to hear about your guys situations. i totally would feel upset if they were suppose to send a check and relisted the item. they should have notified you. i think yoogis closet is too pricey. and i like that fact that i can walk into fashionphile if i want. i hope your situations gets squared away as well. when it comes to money i totally understand no body messes with my money. lol. maybe they just get overwhelmed dont take it personal. best of luck! ive acutally been browsing thier site all day lol. i want another bag but cant afford a spankin new just yet. have a great evening hun.


----------



## Stacy31

They did try to explain the situation and were fair.  They are professional and handled the situation fairly.  My vent is over and they are back in my good graces


----------



## AAdams

I personally think they mark their bags/slgs up way more than any other resell site and I check regularly to compare.  Yoogis will have the same style bag and newer condition and sell it for less than FP.


----------



## haven

The Real Diehl said:


> I love fashionphile as a buyers perspective. I had called to ask for more pics they gave them to me and one gal walked right on over you can gear through the phone grabbed the bag and read me the datecode. Her name was Mariah I think. They answer calls certain times of the day but their really kind. If I was a seller this would majorly tick me off! Consignment stores where I live are shady as hell like that too. My gf's have waited forever for checks and they do take about 30% every where nowadays and then they do mark it up to where it isn't worth it, that's the sucky part! My heart goes out to you I hope everything gets squared away. I won't sell through them but I will buy


 
Thanks!  It did eventually all get worked out.  

If you are buying from them, then they are really helpful, nice, courteous, etc.  

From a seller's perspective, they are not the best.  It takes forever to get in touch with someone, "the check is in the mail," sometimes they forget to send the $$ unless you call them 10x, etc.  In the end, I think that they are trying to do the right thing, but they need to work on how they treat sellers.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^^ Try them again they have been very sweet to me!!


----------



## bags4cindy

just wondering they take 30% flat fee of total sale price, or do they add their additional fees.


----------



## mzedith

bags4cindy said:


> just wondering they take 30% flat fee of total sale price, or do they add their additional fees.



they have a consignment scale.  30% up $$$, as the dollar amount goes up the fee goes down.


----------



## nason3

I apologize if this is the wrong place for this, I did a search & was unable to find the answers I was looking for. I recently sent an item to FP (an LV, which is why I'm asking this question here). It was listed on their website for only a few days and is now gone, so I'm hoping that I can assume that it has sold. I was curious how long it generally takes for the big payout?! 

Thanks


----------



## lelliebunny

their consignment agreement says they do payouts twice a month.  maybe call them or send them an email to get a more exact date?

hope that helps!


----------



## graphite

They send checks on the 1st and the 15th


----------



## DisCo

Does FP consign bags from overseas?


----------



## vernis-lover

DisCo said:


> Does FP consign bags from overseas?


 
Yes they do. Contact them about it.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

1st and 15th and they get about 30% of sale more if it goes on ebay


----------



## Tikoma

So i decided when me or my girlfriend or friends want to sell LV items we sell them to fashionphile, so people who want to buy authentic items got a bit more to choose from. 

Anyway, my question would be if anyone from europe ever sold something to fashionphile and can tell me about it, because i can't find anything about it on his/her site and my e-mails qith questions didn't seem to arrive or he/she is on vacation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think I can help you. I live in Europe and have successfully used fashionphile to sell unwanted LV items.

It is very easy. First you take a few pictures of the items you want them to sell for you, describe them briefly in an email and send it to fashionphile through their contact form.

Once fashionphile have stated their interest, you have to prepare the package and fill out their consignment contract. The contract is a PDF you may download from their site. Done that, you mail everything to them.

When fashionphile has received your items, they contact you and supply you with a supplier code. This code helps identifying your items on their site.

Once an item has sold they contact you again and they send you the money either as a cheque, paypal or bank wire transfer. The last option is not recommendable, since they charge an additional fee for that.


----------



## Tikoma

Hello,

Thanks alot for that answer! Now i got everything i need to know how to use fashionphile as seller. 

I got another question though, do they choose the price they offer the item for and how much is it usually, do they calculate it theirselves or do you have to tell them how much you want and then they keep % of it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

You may give fashionphile a ballpark figure, but they prefer to determine the price themselves. Please read this quote from their website 





> If the consignor has required a specific price that has kept the bag from selling, a $60 fee is required before returning the item(s) at the end of the consignment term. If Fashionphile determined the price without input from the consignor, no fees will be charged to return items at the end of the 90-day term.


----------



## Tikoma

Thank you, now i know everything.


----------



## LVGLITTER

I just read an interesting article about the owner today while waiting at the doctor. She just started off on ebay selling her own items.... then it grew. She is also a lawyer and a pretty smart cookie.


----------



## Tikoma

LVGLITTER said:


> I just read an interesting article about the owner today while waiting at the doctor. She just started off on ebay selling her own items.... then it grew. She is also a lawyer and a pretty smart cookie.



Where did you read it? Maybe i can get aholf of that magazine at the Frankfurt Airpot, they got all kinds of international magazines and papers there.
But what you said makes her even more trustworthy for me. Thanks.


----------



## Pure-LA

I have sold bags through FF, and bought bags from them. I have been to their store in Beverly Hills, and its very nice! I feel like a kid in a candy store, so many beautiful bags, from so many designers all in one place!


----------



## soulsurfer88

Oh there amazinggg. Scored  a Dior pouch for just under 200$, one i saw in Saks back in 2006 for 649$


----------



## jinxedbaglady

Has anyone sent a LV to Fashionphile to sell?  I looked through their site and it doesn't state how much they keep (at least not that I could find).  I saw if you sold it to them outright - they would give you 50-60% of projected sale price.  I even looked at their sales contract - no mention of their charge and fees.  Anyone have experience with them?  Do they keep 20%?  40%?

Thanks for any info,
Christine


----------



## sgj99

i've bought and sold through them a lot. they only do the direct buy on certain high end items.  when you consign an item through them they keep 30% of the sale price. i think it's worth it not to have to hassle with buyers. they assign you a code to type in and you can keep an eye on your items and that's how you know when something has sold. they mail out checks twice a month. hope this helps!


----------



## lelliebunny

i've sold 5 or 6 things through them, and it was a really easy process.  they take a 30% commission if it sells on their site.  if the item doesn't sell on the regular site and winds up being listed on eBay through them, it is 30% plus the eBay fees.  i knew that i would probably get less money using a reseller than if i had listed them myself, but i didn't want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## cutiepiescloset

I like Yoogi's Closet. They are extremely quick with payment and their customer service is the best!


----------



## jinxedbaglady

lelliebunny said:


> i've sold 5 or 6 things through them, and it was a really easy process.  they take a 30% commission if it sells on their site.  if the item doesn't sell on the regular site and winds up being listed on eBay through them, it is 30% plus the eBay fees.  i knew that i would probably get less money using a reseller than if i had listed them myself, but i didn't want to deal with the hassle.



About 30% - that was what I was looking for.....Thanks!


----------



## jinxedbaglady

cutiepiescloset said:


> I like Yoogi's Closet. They are extremely quick with payment and their customer service is the best!



I forgot about them.  I just bought something from there not so long ago.  I'll have to check out their policy.  Thank you!


----------



## jinxedbaglady

sgj99 said:


> i've bought and sold through them a lot. they only do the direct buy on certain high end items.  when you consign an item through them they keep 30% of the sale price. *i think it's worth it not to have to hassle with buyers*. they assign you a code to type in and you can keep an eye on your items and that's how you know when something has sold. they mail out checks twice a month. hope this helps!



My exact reasons why I am considering this route.  Thank you!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yoogis closet is pickier than Fashionphile. I suspect it is because their inventory does not move as fast as Fashionphile's.
Yoogi refused three items of mine which Fashionphile sold in a month.
I think, however, Yoogi asks less consignment fees than Fashionphile, but I could be wrong.


----------



## jinxedbaglady

Wentworth-Roth....good to know about Yoogi's being pickier.  I guess I was automatically thinking of FP because of their exposure.  FP is a well-established name on the bay (as I'm sure everyone knows).  Their items tend to go at higher prices than if I sold it myself.  Plus I don't have to go through the hassle of low-ball bidding, scammers, and general crazies......not to mention the nightmare of shipping.
Thank you for the info,
Christine


----------



## cutiepiescloset

I don't know what your selling but all of my bags sold within a weeks time on Yoogi's. They were in great condition but the price was fair. I think either one would work depending on what you have. Good luck!


----------



## haven

I sold a couple of LVs through Fashionphile, and their check to me bounced. It was a hassle. They eventually sent me another check.

Fortunately I wasn't relying on that money for anything immediate.


----------



## gillianna

I think www.HGBagsonline.com is really one of the best places to sell and buy bags from. I have been very happy with them. Erica is great to deal with and very professional.


----------



## h1008

Got a message today regarding an item I wanted to sell them. "Not currently accepting direct purchases". I've sent them about $10,000 in LV in the last year and this is a new development to me. Too much inventory?


----------



## patriot511

I got the same message when I submitted a few LV. Maybe they're just trying to catch up & will resume direct purchase when they're caught up. IDK. I'm hoping. They're such a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## pointe1134

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to vent about *Fashionphile* as well. Right now they are selling an LV Sprouse Leopard Pareo scarf for $1100 while this exact same scarf is available on the LV website for $490!!! Why in the world would they sell a used scarf for more than twice its original worth?! Shady business in my opinion and seeing this abuse of a consumer's ignorance makes me never want to purchase anything from them ever. I am very supportive of caveat emptor...but equally as supportive of caveat venditor. IMO this is a great way to lose current and future customers!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Stop they are a great company that many tpf send things too and buy from.supply and demand ok supply and demand.  also she has to pay the seller her employees and high rent in bev hills.  

I wish mods would shut this down as we are hurting a legit sellers credibility .


----------



## charleston-mom

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Stop they are a great company that many tpf send things too and buy from.supply and demand ok supply and demand. also she has to pay the seller her employees and high rent in bev hills.
> 
> I wish mods would shut this down as we are hurting a legit sellers credibility .


 
Her credibility is hurt because she has repeatedly listed fake bags for sale - that's is fact - if you do a search you'll find where people called her on it, she admitted it and took the auctions down - repeatedly, I believe more than four times.  And absolutely no, I don't think this thread should be shut down.  People need to go into purchases with her with their eyes WIDE open and with the authenticators' eyes WIDE open and on full alert.  LOL!


----------



## MsCandice

OP OMG you're right, at first I thought maybe you hadn't found the right item becuase the Fashionphile description says its cashmere. But it then goes on to say 100% cotton. I googled the following model number from the tag: lv pareo m72864 and sure enough it took me to the LV website the scarf is $490.  I guess fashionphile has a new business model. They are doing a fine job undoing and hurting their own credibility. 



pointe1134 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to vent about *Fashionphile* as well. Right now they are selling an LV Sprouse Leopard Pareo scarf for $1100 while this exact same scarf is available on the LV website for $490!!! Why in the world would they sell a used scarf for more than twice its original worth?! Shady business in my opinion and seeing this abuse of a consumer's ignorance makes me never want to purchase anything from them ever. I am very supportive of caveat emptor...but equally as supportive of caveat venditor. IMO this is a great way to lose current and future customers!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

charleston-mom said:


> Her credibility is hurt because she has repeatedly listed fake bags for sale - that's is fact - if you do a search you'll find where people called her on it, she admitted it and took the auctions down - repeatedly, I believe more than four times. And absolutely no, I don't think this thread should be shut down. People need to go into purchases with her with their eyes WIDE open and with the authenticators' eyes WIDE open and on full alert. LOL!


 Sorry but that was years ago and it was a mistake she cleared up.  This is a GREAT company and I LOVE them.  All her stuff is real and I think its great--I dont want to quarrel,  But this is a great business and is legit with all real stuff.  problems are the past.......


----------



## pointe1134

MsCandice said:


> OP OMG you're right, at first I thought maybe you hadn't found the right item becuase the Fashionphile description says its cashmere. But it then goes on to say 100% cotton. I googled the following model number from the tag: lv pareo m72864 and sure enough it took me to the LV website the scarf is $490.  I guess fashionphile has a new business model. They are doing a fine job undoing and hurting their own credibility.



MsCandice: I am so glad that someone saw this!!! I couldn't believe it-I checked back and forth probably 10 times between the 2 sites reading descriptions and looking at pictures because I thought there was no way I was reading it right. I even emailed *Fashionphile* and asked them "Am I missing something here? Does the scarf come with a bag and I'm just not understanding the listing?" haha of course I haven't heard back...I am shocked at the audacity of pricing a USED item for so much more than a brand new item from lv


----------



## pointe1134

Charleston-mom: I completely agree with you about their reputation...I am not making defamatory accusations. It is very obvious when comparing the fashionphile's listing with the louisvuitton.com listing that what I said is quite true.

Lv-nowwhat: I am sorry that you feel so strongly about this company that you are personally offended by my reporting that fashionphile is charging twice the price for a used item than what louis vuitton is charging for the same/new item. I really did not mean to upset anyone. I believe this information is absolutely necessary for buyers who are looking at Fashionphile for a cheap alternative to purchase designer products. It seems you are suggesting censorship is the proper way to conduct business and that buyers should be left unaware of a website's blatant attempt to screw them over.

Concerning your comment about supply and demand-there is obviously more supply than demand for this product in the current market as there are more scarves available than willing buyers. Both LV and Fashionphile have these items available. As I am myself a willing buyer, I was going to purchase the scarf from louisvuitton.com when I thought that I would check Fashionphile 1st just to see if I could get a better rate. This is how I even came across their ridiculous pricing.

Lastly, concerning your comment about Fashionphile having to pay rent/employees- You are absolutely correct that this site has this burden and many members have previously commented that because of the site having a real store, their prices are going to be more than other online consignment shops who have no physical store. I am not trying to say that they should be the cheapest site as I do realize Fashionphile has this added cost. However, I do not believe that their cost of rent and paying employees compared to their profits is anywhere near the cost of lv's expenses compared to their profits. Yes, lv makes a MUCH larger profit overall, but they also have a MUCH larger cost of keeping the business afloat. Regardless, buyers purchase louis vuitton items for a high price for many reasons (quality, design, history, etc...), but buyers purchase items from fashionphile to get a good deal. There is simply no honest or reasonable explanation as to Fashionphile's pricing of this item.


----------



## charleston-mom

mzedith said:


> i vote to close this thread
> 
> FP is a great company..and wonderful to work with.  Buy and sell.



The thread needs to remain open to warn people to always have items from Fashionphile authenticated. The fact that it is listings of many fakes rather than one is reason enough to keep the thread open so that people ALWAYS have fashionphiles bags authenticated prior to purchase. Knowledge is important. People spend hundreds, sometimes thousands, of dollars on pre-owned luxury items. Selling counterfeits is a felony in this country. If you are one of the people "blindly" purchasing solely on a seller's reputation without knowing they have listed multiple counterfeit bags, and there is no way to find that out because people who like that seller want to stifle the truth and keep it quiet and stifle the ability for others to know what they are getting into and protect themselves accordingly, it's a situation rife for someone to get really burned. Whether it's inadvertent or a "mistake" (and I'm not sure it was because it happened so many times), is no comfort to someone who purchases a counterfeit, fake handbag thinking it's real, at high inflated prices.  Freedom of speech and the ability to get the truth out (and it is not defamation when it is true, and she has admitted the fakes she listed -at least the ones TPF called her on and we know about) is a hallmark of our constitution and is part of what makes the United States different than third world countries and dictatorships that attempt also to stifle the truth. I can't believe that in 2011, in the US, we have people crying out to stifle the truth and make people less aware so that they can make less-informed choices. Now there's a way to go 300 years back in time.


----------



## Addictista

mzedith said:


> *i vote to close this thread*
> 
> FP is a great company..and wonderful to work with.  Buy and sell.





Lv-nowwhat said:


> Stop they are a great company that many tpf send things too and buy from.supply and demand ok supply and demand.  also she has to pay the seller her employees and high rent in bev hills.
> 
> *I wish mods would shut this down as we are hurting a legit sellers credibility .*





charleston-mom said:


> The thread needs to remain open to warn people to always have items from Fashionphile authenticated. The fact that it is listings of many fakes rather than one is reason enough to keep the thread open so that people ALWAYS have fashionphiles bags authenticated prior to purchase. Knowledge is important. People spend hundreds, sometimes thousands, of dollars on pre-owned luxury items. Selling counterfeits is a felony in this country. If you are one of the people "blindly" purchasing solely on a seller's reputation without knowing they have listed multiple counterfeit bags, and there is no way to find that out because people who like that seller want to stifle the truth and keep it quiet and stifle the ability for others to know what they are getting into and protect themselves accordingly, it's a situation rife for someone to get really burned. Whether it's inadvertent or a "mistake" (and I'm not sure it was because it happened so many times), is no comfort to someone who purchases a counterfeit, fake handbag thinking it's real, at high inflated prices.  *Freedom of speech and the ability to get the truth out (and it is not defamation when it is true, and she has admitted the fakes she listed -at least the ones TPF called her on and we know about) is a hallmark of our constitution and is part of what makes the United States different than third world countries and dictatorships that attempt also to stifle the truth. I can't believe that in 2011, in the US, we have people crying out to stifle the truth and make people less aware so that they can make less-informed choices. Now there's a way to go 300 years back in time.*



Well said, *charleston-mom*!

Censorship is the suppression of speech or other communication which may be considered objectionable, harmful, sensitive, or inconvenient to the general body of people as determined by a government, media outlet, or other controlling body.

Corporate censorship is the process by which editors in corporate media outlets intervene to disrupt the publishing of information that portrays their business or business partners in a negative light, or intervene to prevent alternate offers from reaching public exposure.  

Source: Wikipedia.org

*Mzedith and Lv-nowhat*:  No one here is suggesting that tPF remove your posts because you don't agree with the anti-Fashionphile experiences here.  You are free to defend Fashionphile if you wish.  Others are free to share their negative experiences.  That kind of exchange is called the "marketplace of ideas" as it's one the the hallmarks of America's First Amendment jurisprudence.  I must be misunderstanding your posts, because I find it hard to believe that you are suggesting that opinions that differ from yours should be censored.


----------



## missbanff

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Sorry but that was years ago and it was a mistake she cleared up.  This is a GREAT company and I LOVE them.  All her stuff is real and I think its great--I dont want to quarrel,  But this is a great business and is legit with all real stuff.  problems are the past.......



That's your opinion and you are entitled to it. No one is here to try and change your mind. You love them, and that's super.

Fact is, they've listed NUMEROUS fakes in all brands and it continues to happen. You can't make a blanket statement that "all" her stuff is real because clearly it isn't. 

People make errors and it happens. To give them credit, they've professionally fixed all their mistakes and made them right. 

But blind faith is never a good thing, KWIM?


----------



## mzedith

Addictista said:


> Well said, *charleston-mom*!
> 
> Censorship is the suppression of speech or other communication which may be considered objectionable, harmful, sensitive, or inconvenient to the general body of people as determined by a government, media outlet, or other controlling body.
> 
> Corporate censorship is the process by which editors in corporate media outlets intervene to disrupt the publishing of information that portrays their business or business partners in a negative light, or intervene to prevent alternate offers from reaching public exposure.
> 
> Source: Wikipedia.org
> 
> *Mzedith and Lv-nowhat*:  No one here is suggesting that tPF remove your posts because you don't agree with the anti-Fashionphile experiences here.  You are free to defend Fashionphile if you wish.  Others are free to share their negative experiences.  That kind of exchange is called the "marketplace of ideas" as it's one the the hallmarks of America's First Amendment jurisprudence.  I must be misunderstanding your posts, because I find it hard to believe that you are suggesting that opinions that differ from yours should be censored.



Excuse me - charleston-mom & Addictista

Do you realize that you are quoting something I wrote back in *Oct 2009*?  I have not been on this thread in a long time.  Doesn't that seem like the point is mote ??


----------



## Addictista

mzedith said:


> Excuse me - charleston-mom & Addictista
> 
> Do you realize that you are quoting something I wrote back in *Oct 2009*?  I have not been on this thread in a long time.  Doesn't that seem like the point is mote ??



LOL.  I didn't realize your quote was that old!  The subject of censorship just makes my blood boil!  Sorry to re-hash your old post.


----------



## charleston-mom

Actually - I don't think the point is moot.  Censorship whether two years ago or now, is something that should have stopped in the middle ages.

But nope - didn't notice date of post, but don't think point is moot.  Sorry to rehash old post as well.  Funny how these old threads come up.  I admit I don't always look at the dates.

I have to admit too, as much as I hate censorship, Fashionphile makes my blood boil more.  LOL!


----------



## CGS

I personally could never let a consignment shop make my blood boil.  I think everyone knows that you get your bags authenticated no matter what.  What sets us back 300 years is the thought that mistakes cannot be corrected and one does not learn from their mistakes and makes it right, something does not have to be forever tainted, to err is human, mistakes have been made, it happens, thats life.


----------



## mzedith

charleston-mom said:


> Actually - I don't think the point is moot. Censorship whether two years ago or now, is something that should have stopped in the middle ages.
> 
> But nope - didn't notice date of post, but don't think point is moot. Sorry to rehash old post as well. Funny how these old threads come up. I admit I don't always look at the dates.
> 
> I have to admit too, as much as I hate censorship, Fashionphile makes my blood boil more. LOL!


 
you have missed my point.  What i was saying is this thread was not closed back in Oct 2009 so my suggestion doesn't matter any more. Hence "the point is mote" The thread is still open.  My post has nothing to do with the debate going on here. 

Carry on with your debate.  I have nothing else to add one way or another.


----------



## trisha48228

I don't think the thread should be closed.  People have expressed legitimate issues they have with Fashionphile.  I have not had a bad experience with them, but I do like to hear about others experience so I can be more aware.  I have to agree that more often than not their markup's are outrageous!


----------



## trisha48228

lol @ Edith


----------



## thewave1969

Well, after a few days of dealing with Fashionphile regarding an item, I am going to say I am disgusted. I am not going into details, but I am glad I didn't do business with them!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree with Charleston Mom. Even though it's best to always have something authenticated, I think it's only fair to alert others to potential problems with sellers. There's a thread that commends wonderful sellers so why not have a thread to raise awareness for the opposite? I've never done business with them, so I have no personal experience, but it's nice to know upfront what could happen.


----------



## jenniletv

I have to respectfully disagree that this thread should remain open.  As Trish said people have expressed concerns with fashionphile and they are a huge designer reseller and I would want to know about this before I buy or sell with them.


----------



## nylahbosley

Yes, fashionphile is the most horrible reseller company that i have dealt with


----------



## kittenslingerie

I've done 2 or 3 direct sales to Fashionphile and had zero problems. I sold them directly to them so no consignment and recieved immediate paypal payments with no issues. These sales occurred in the last year or 2 and I recieved fair prices.


----------



## nylahbosley

kittenslingerie said:


> I've done 2 or 3 direct sales to Fashionphile and had zero problems. I sold them directly to them so no consignment and recieved immediate paypal payments with no issues. These sales occurred in the last year or 2 and I recieved fair prices.


  Well after a long day I finally talked to Ben directly, which he was very nice to me and honored what he quoted. So I'm happy in the end, because he was very mannerable, and respectful


----------



## AAdams

I also agree that this thread should be left open.  There are several threads in the main discussion area that continue to pop up 2 to 3 years later so why should this one be closed especially since FP is still around and members here want to share the own personal experience.

With that said, I think FP is the most overrated, overpriced resell shop around.  I don't even look at their website anymore.


----------



## nylahbosley

nylahbosley said:


> Well after a long day I finally talked to Ben directly, which he was very nice to me and honored what he quoted. So I'm happy in the end, because he was very mannerable, and respectful


I highly recommend talking directly to Ben, he will help u


----------



## babyk2003

I had tried to buy a bag from them n posted pics for authentication here. However, more pics were needed to further authenticate the bag. But they took so long to reply my email n refused to give me more pics. Instead they want me to call up their shop n have someone to describe the bag for me. 
The problem is, I need pics to authenticate the bag! What's the use of someone verbally describing the bag for me!


----------



## mzedith

babyk2003 said:


> I had tried to buy a bag from them n posted pics for authentication here. However, more pics were needed to further authenticate the bag. But they took so long to reply my email n refused to give me more pics. Instead they want me to call up their shop n have someone to describe the bag for me.
> The problem is, I need pics to authenticate the bag! What's the use of someone verbally describing the bag for me!



If it's a bag you really want and the  price is good then do have a return policy.


----------



## MyCocoCabas

babyk2003 said:


> I had tried to buy a bag from them n posted pics for authentication here. However, more pics were needed to further authenticate the bag. But they took so long to reply my email n refused to give me more pics. Instead they want me to call up their shop n have someone to describe the bag for me.
> The problem is, I need pics to authenticate the bag! What's the use of someone verbally describing the bag for me!


 
Fashionphile doesn't sell fakes - I'm sure they were offended by your request.  Can anyone tell us if they have purchased a fake from Fashionphile?


----------



## mzedith

MyCocoCabas said:


> Fashionphile doesn't sell fakes - I'm sure they were offended by your request.  Can anyone tell us if they have purchased a fake from Fashionphile?



They have been known to make mistakes in the past.  But will remedy it with their return policy.   That is why i suggested if babyk2003's really want it she can always post her own pics on the appropriate AT and get the opinion.  Because you can get your money back if it doesn't work out.


----------



## VSOP

Fashionphile has the best bags. They always have a decent selection and you can pay over time. They also have a great return policy. I just wish I could have bought the mono Sophia Coppola. It didn´t last one day.


----------



## nylahbosley

babyk2003 said:


> I had tried to buy a bag from them n posted pics for authentication here. However, more pics were needed to further authenticate the bag. But they took so long to reply my email n refused to give me more pics. Instead they want me to call up their shop n have someone to describe the bag for me.
> The problem is, I need pics to authenticate the bag! What's the use of someone verbally describing the bag for me!


 
Yes people have had problems before, but like I said if you email Ben he will email you pics, and all of their bags are Authentic baby. so at least you dont have that to worry about, because they are in Beverly hills, wouldnt be caught selling a fake


----------



## skislope15

nylahbosley said:


> Yes people have had problems before, but like I said if you email Ben he will email you pics, and all of their bags are Authentic baby. so at least you dont have that to worry about, because they are in Beverly hills, wouldnt be caught selling a fake



They have had fake bags on there site before, it was discussed and here and there are pics if you look in the ebay thread under fashionphile. Where they are located is not an indication that there bags are real

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...e-from-fashionphile-again-warning-371412.html


----------



## nylahbosley

skislope15 said:


> They have had fake bags on there site before, it was discussed and here and there are pics if you look in the ebay thread under fashionphile. Where they are located is not an indication that there bags are real
> I'm not saying Beverly Hills is better than any other place, but you would have to be pretty bold to sale fakes when theres a louis vuitton store right down the street.  I've personally never seen a fake on their website and i would love to see the thread, because it's not true. They have parties with famous designers and everything, but everyone is entitled to their opinion. I've never been sold a fake bag since I've been buying from Ben
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...e-from-fashionphile-again-warning-371412.html


I'm not saying Beverly Hills is better than any other place, but you  would have to be pretty bold to sale fakes when theres a louis vuitton  store right down the street.  I've personally never seen a fake on their  website and i would love to see the thread, because it's not true. They  have parties with famous designers and everything, but everyone is  entitled to their opinion. I've never been sold a fake bag since I've  been buying from Ben


----------



## babyk2003

I email the email add stated on their selling page, did not know any specific person to get. But anyway, another lady replied to my email n stated it's just not possible to give extra pics n wanted me to call their shop. All I ask was for extra pics on the bottom studs on the bottom of the bag.
I dun think I'm offensive in any way. I even told them I'm a really serious buyer n hope to hear from them soon.

I jus like to have the bag authenticated first n confirm it's authentic before getting the bag. Because I jus think it would be a great hassle to return the bag if I found something wrong wif it. Not to mention the stress n all the trouble of waiting for refunds & shipping the bag internationally back to them.

I jus like to play safe!


----------



## charleston-mom

nylahbosley said:


> Yes people have had problems before, but like I said if you email Ben he will email you pics, and all of their bags are Authentic baby. so at least you dont have that to worry about, because they are in Beverly hills, wouldnt be caught selling a fake


 

Fashionphile has been caught, on this forum by forum members, listing fakes at least 4-5 times.  And there is no way I would call repeatedly listing counterfeit bags as a "mistake."  Once, maybe, even twice.  But not 4-5 times.

All I can say, is if someone is considering going ahead despite really high prices, and well-known habit of sending bags that are not as nice as their pictures and descriptions, and history of listing counterfeits, at the very least get at least two verifications of authenticity.

I personally do not consider Fashionphile a reputable seller and will never consider purchasing anything from them for a myriad of reasons.  Lots of other really good places to get pre-loved really nice authentic bags for much less money and in much nicer condition.

And as far as location, there are lots of fakes sold in Beverly Hills, just like there are in New York, LA, and all over the world.  There is no city that has a moratorium on fake bags, much as I wish there were.  I imagine you could find nail salons and kiosks all over Beverly Hills selling fakes.


----------



## Lilarose

charleston-mom said:


> Fashionphile has been caught, on this forum by forum members, listing fakes at least 4-5 times.  And there is no way I would call repeatedly listing counterfeit bags as a "mistake."  Once, maybe, even twice.  But not 4-5 times.
> 
> All I can say, is if someone is considering going ahead despite really high prices, and well-known habit of sending bags that are not as nice as their pictures and descriptions, and history of listing counterfeits, at the very least get at least two verifications of authenticity.
> 
> I personally do not consider Fashionphile a reputable seller and will never consider purchasing anything from them for a myriad of reasons.  Lots of other really good places to get pre-loved really nice authentic bags for much less money and in much nicer condition.
> 
> And as far as location, there are lots of fakes sold in Beverly Hills, just like there are in New York, LA, and all over the world.  There is no city that has a moratorium on fake bags, much as I wish there were.  I imagine you could find nail salons and kiosks all over Beverly Hills selling fakes.





I also wonder if there are employees posting here as there seems to be a preponderance of unusually persistant and vigorous defenders despite irrefutable evidence to support your statement.


----------



## skislope15

I totally agree....



Lilarose said:


> I also wonder if there are employees posting here as there seems to be a preponderance of unusually persistant and vigorous defenders despite irrefutable evidence to support your statement.


----------



## charleston-mom

Lilarose said:


> I also wonder if there are employees posting here as there seems to be a preponderance of unusually persistant and vigorous defenders despite irrefutable evidence to support your statement.


 
I think that's a definite!  Interestingly, I too have noticed a pattern.  Everytime someone says something negative about Fashionphile, despite it being 100% factual, there are a flurry of posts about how wonderful she is from people with very low post counts who are not interested in using the search engine to really research her history.  It does make one ponder . . ..  LOL! 
So good call, Lilarose!


----------



## nylahbosley

charleston-mom said:


> Fashionphile has been caught, on this forum by forum members, listing fakes at least 4-5 times.  And there is no way I would call repeatedly listing counterfeit bags as a "mistake."  Once, maybe, even twice.  But not 4-5 times.
> 
> All I can say, is if someone is considering going ahead despite really high prices, and well-known habit of sending bags that are not as nice as their pictures and descriptions, and history of listing counterfeits, at the very least get at least two verifications of authenticity.
> 
> I personally do not consider Fashionphile a reputable seller and will never consider purchasing anything from them for a myriad of reasons.  Lots of other really good places to get pre-loved really nice authentic bags for much less money and in much nicer condition.
> 
> And as far as location, there are lots of fakes sold in Beverly Hills, just like there are in New York, LA, and all over the world.  There is no city that has a moratorium on fake bags, much as I wish there were.  I imagine you could find nail salons and kiosks all over Beverly Hills selling fakes.



 I'm not going to sit here and argue about Fashionphile selling fakes, honestly have better things to do. good day


----------



## skislope15

nylahbosley said:


> I'm not going to sit here and argue about Fashionphile selling fakes, honestly have better things to do. good day



Theres nothing to debate her feedback on toolhaus speaks volumes

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=Fashionphile&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Lilarose

skislope15 said:


> Theres nothing to debate her feedback on toolhaus speaks volumes
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=Fashionphile&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



 Yikes!


----------



## charleston-mom

And that doesn't include all the listings of counterfeits that were caught prior to actually finishing the transactions (where forum members caught them and e-mailed her and she took them down).  Lots of those.  I'm amazed how often there are listings for items that she doesn't even have available to sell.  That one poor woman paid $1,300.00 and then waited over 10 days for a refund for an item she paid for that they didn't even have even though they listed it for sale.


----------



## VSOP

Lilarose said:


> I also wonder if there are employees posting here as there seems to be a preponderance of unusually persistant and vigorous defenders despite irrefutable evidence to support your statement.


 
I left honest and favorable feedback for fashionphile becuase that was my experience with them. If it was otherwise, then I would have left bad feedback.

I have nothing but positive things to say about this company. Because that is how they treated me.


----------



## springbaby

Hi everyone. Didn't know where to post this but I want to share my very frustrating experience so far..

I sent Fashionphile 3 bags for buy-out (Two Balenciagas and an LV.)  Since I am from Canada, I was unable to use their free shipping label  and had to pay to ship it myself - OK fine. No problem.

Fast forward a few days, I check my tracking number and it's being held  at the post office. No authorized person was there to accept or sign for  the package. I email fashionphile to let them know my package is  waiting for them at the local post office. They reply telling me that  they are unable to pick up packages and that I will have to either call  the post office myself to have them re-deliver the package or have it  re-sent to me in Canada so I can then ship it to their warehouse  location. 

Apparently what they didn't tell me was that the address on the  consignment agreement is not the address I should be shipping it to.  That's their actual store and I needed to send it to their warehouse -  which I had no way of knowing since I couldn't see the address on the  free shipping label.

I call the post office to schedule a re-delivery and the clerk informs  me that they're having issues with Fashionphile and that there's a lot  of packages waiting there to be picked up. At this point my package has  been held there for 5 days. I decide to finally just call them (since  emailing is no help - takes forever to get a response.) and the employee  I talk with is very nice and apologetic. She tells me they'll have  someone go pick up the packages the next day. Great.

Two days later, I check my tracking number and my package is still  there. I guess no one was sent to pick them up. Surprise surprise.

I call customer service AGAIN only to be re-directed to a Florida  location where the woman informs me she can't help me but she will be  happy to send a message to customer service in Beverly Hills and they  will get back to me on Monday. WHAT?

Sorry for the long rant but I am beyond frustrated. I know I sent my  package to their retail location instead of the shipping warehouse, but  apparently so have other customers. I'm guessing other international  customers who also did not know about the correct address. Is it really  so difficult for them to send someone to go pick up the multiple  packages that have been waiting there? Mine's been there for a week, who  knows how long the others have been there.

I'm still trying to get this all resolved. Sent them a very long email  and will continue to try and call customer service until I reach the BH  location again. But I'm assuming nothing will be done and I'll have to  get the package sent back to me (at my cost!) I definitely won't be  sending it back to their warehouse location if that's the case. I will  take my business to Yoogi's. They're customer service is great and the  only reason I chose to sell with Fashionphile was because they offered  me more money.

I am very disappointed with their customer service.

END RANT. 


EDIT: Just called them again, reach the BH location and was told by the woman on the phone she was going to pick up the packages herself this afternoon. We'll see! * fingers crossed*


----------



## queenofshopping

That is absolutely inexcusable, absurd and infuriating!! Good luck, and please update!


----------



## sam48star

I filled out a form a week ago to see what they would offer me for a bag.  Did a follow up email because they never sent me an offer and never heard from them at all.


----------



## foodjunkie8

That's fricking BS! Sorry, OP. Ugh! I hope a manager can fix this ASAP and give you something in return for your headache. That's ridiculous about all the packages waiting at the post office. You would think Fashionphile would want to pick them up to finish the transaction. Thanks for letting us know for future reference too.


----------



## boxermom

I'm sorry you've had so many problems. My experiences with them have all been good, so I am surprised to read about your frustration.

Yoogi's offers less and sells for less but they are excellent to deal with. They probably sell their items faster with their good prices.


----------



## bebeandblizzy

I submitted a form for a quote and didnt hear from them yet.


----------



## springbaby

bebeandblizzy said:


> I submitted a form for a quote and didnt hear from them yet.



You, too? I had sent them a second quote and never heard back. Maybe it's for the best!!


----------



## springbaby

Thanks for your concern everyone! I really needed to vent because I was so frustrated with the whole thing. 

To update: Someone ended up sending me another email on Thursday that they will definitely send someone to pick up my package before it is sent back to me and not to worry. I honestly kind of rolled my eyes after reading the email, only because I had been told twice already over the phone that they were going to go pick it up, and they hadn't.

Luckily, my package was picked up on Saturday. FINALLY! Now let's see how long until I get an email from them with my actual quote and how long it will take to receive my payment....

Thank you all for being so understanding! It really made me feel better venting to people who would understand my frustration!


----------



## springbaby

sam48star said:


> I filled out a form a week ago to see what they would offer me for a bag.  Did a follow up email because they never sent me an offer and never heard from them at all.



They didn't respond at all? Seems like someone else also had that issue. 

The funny thing is, I received an email from them reminding me of the offer they gave me for my bags (the bags waiting for them at the post office!)

The email said: 

"A few weeks ago we responded to your interested in selling some items with us. We just wanted to remind you that we are still interested. Here's a breakdown of our offer:

---- offers for my bags ----

If you decided not to send your bags in, don't be afraid to reply to this email and tell us why; we're tough, we can take it! We always like to hear your feedback on the process so we can continually improve the experience for you and others. "

In my head I was thinking: "Oh, I did send you my bags, they've just been waiting for you at the post office for over a week. And it's taken me multiple emails and international phone calls for you to go pick it up!"


----------



## sam48star

closetoreal said:
			
		

> They didn't respond at all? Seems like someone else also had that issue.
> 
> The funny thing is, I received an email from them reminding me of the offer they gave me for my bags (the bags waiting for them at the post office!)
> 
> The email said:
> 
> "A few weeks ago we responded to your interested in selling some items with us. We just wanted to remind you that we are still interested. Here's a breakdown of our offer:
> 
> ---- offers for my bags ----
> 
> If you decided not to send your bags in, don't be afraid to reply to this email and tell us why; we're tough, we can take it! We always like to hear your feedback on the process so we can continually improve the experience for you and others. "
> 
> In my head I was thinking: "Oh, I did send you my bags, they've just been waiting for you at the post office for over a week. And it's taken me multiple emails and international phone calls for you to go pick it up!"



Nope, filled out the form and then sent an email 3-4 days later.  Nothing...


----------



## kateincali

bebeandblizzy said:


> I submitted a form for a quote and didnt hear from them yet.


I actually called them this morning because my quote went unanswered for a little while, too. Apparently the person who replies to the quotes was in the process of moving and just got back today, so now she'll be catching up. Strange that they wouldn't have someone cover her, though.


----------



## springbaby

faith_ann said:


> I actually called them this morning because my quote went unanswered for a little while, too. Apparently the person who replies to the quotes was in the process of moving and just got back today, so now she'll be catching up. Strange that they wouldn't have someone cover her, though.



Good to know! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## dutchness

A really bad experience and a really bad customer service. I feel for you. They used to have good service but sad to know what is happening now.


----------



## springbaby

Just to update you all: I have received my payment today. I am very happy that I received my payment without any problems; however, the general experience still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I sincerely hope they can resolve their customer service issues


----------



## ang2383

ah! sorry you had to go through that OP.  i was going to sell my bag to them too, but i will pass now.


----------



## authenticbox

Purchased Chanel mini bag. It's very tiny with the measurements: 6" x 3.5" x 1.5". 
This store advertised the size as 6" x 4" x 2". When I received the bag I was sheocked. This is a really tiny bag and 1/2" is a big difference. Fashionphile's response was: "we tend to round our measurements". Also, there was a worn light stain on the exterior of the bag but their pictures on the website didn't show that. They used photoshop! Fashionphile is not honest! Provides false measurements and photoshoped pictures. BE AWARE!


----------



## beachy10

If someone is going to run a business I would expect they have adequate staff to respond to emails within 24 hours. If there is some kind of emergency they should be setting an autoreply.


----------



## lallybelle

While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! (and not even with the bag) and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.

WTF, why would they do this to a brand new Chanel???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!


----------



## G&Smommy

So sorry to hear this!  I wonder if someone bought it, cut the tags and then returned it.  I know they allow returns.  I would be livid too!  The bag is not in the condition you sent it.  This is why I hate selling any bags.   I hope you get some recourse.


QUOTE=lallybelle;23688871]While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! (and not even with the bag) and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.

WTF, why would they do this to a brand new Chanel???? UGH SOOOO PISSED![/QUOTE]


----------



## tutushopper

Wow, what a nightmare!  There is absolutely no excuse for doing that.  NWT is NWT not excellent, and you got the equivalent of a SNAD purse back from them.  I would raise blinking heck with them over this.  Since the photos showed no tags, sounds like they cut them themselves.  I can see taking off the wrappings on the straps to show those, but cutting the tag???  Someone really messed up, and you should not have to pay for their incompetence.


----------



## zippie

Were they selling it for more than the tag price?  That might be why they cut it off.


----------



## lallybelle

G&Smommy said:


> So sorry to hear this!  I wonder if someone bought it, cut the tags and then returned it.  I know they allow returns.  I would be livid too!  The bag is not in the condition you sent it.  This is why I hate selling any bags.   I hope you get some recourse.



Thanks J!

No, I don't think it was a return. It never showed as sold. I do suspect someone from there wore it and that's why the tag was cut.



tutushopper said:


> Wow, what a nightmare!  There is absolutely no excuse for doing that.  NWT is NWT not excellent, and you got the equivalent of a SNAD purse back from them.  I would raise blinking heck with them over this.  Since the photos showed no tags, sounds like they cut them themselves.  I can see taking off the wrappings on the straps to show those, but cutting the tag???  Someone really messed up, and you should not have to pay for their incompetence.



I wish I knew what I could do. I mean I did sign it away and if I hadn't asked for it back I never would have known. Someone would have been perfectly happy with the bag if they would have bought it. It's not like the bag is ruined.

But on the other hand it doesn't make it right. They obviously did something with the bag, and it was not being sold in the condition I sent it in. They haven't yet responded to my response to their "apology" asking for the rest of my items back. If they do not write me back by tomorrow, I'm going to call the store. I am pissed.



zippie said:


> Were they selling it for more than the tag price?  That might be why they cut it off.



They could have just took the price off at the perforation.


----------



## love_potion_9

The fact that they didn't list it as NWT is what worries me the most...I mean, why would they do that? Unless someone there had been wearing it

Not good


----------



## tutushopper

I agree they could have just taken off the price portion at the perforation.  Something is up, and it doesn't sound right.  Is this a bag that is currently selling or currently available somewhere?  I would make them replace it with one that is NWT.  The fact that they not only cut the tag off but didn't even send it or put the bag in the dustbag, just tossed it in a box tells me they don't give much concern at all to you.  That is not right.

Listing it as "excellent" and not "NWT" is a big tip off.  I hope you have the photos of the item showing the tag on (you have to send photos for the estimate anyway yes?  I know you do with yoogi's closet).  I would really not just let this go; they have altered the bag by removing the tag and possibly using it.  It's no longer NWT.    Again, I am so sorry OP.


----------



## sndypchez

Ugh that's so awful! I don't know about anyone else but first thought that crossed my mind was maybe one of the workers took it for a joy ride...part of why I don't trust consignments. I can't be certain where the bag is and what they're doing with it if it's out of my possession. Hope they can do something to make things right for you!


----------



## cherrycookies

that's terrible!

wouldn't NWT fetch a higher price than just excellent condition???? why would they list your bag in the latter condition??

i would demand an explanation for sure!


----------



## nadineluv

That's horrible!!
Why would they do that?!
I'm always on fashionphile...what bag was it if you don't mind sharing.
I was about to buy a bag on there, and its gone!  
It's not even coming up as sold, wonder if it was one of your bags!


----------



## vagabag

I am so sorry to hear this!  It makes no sense why they'd take the ticket off as you would get a higher price with it attached.  I wonder if someone there didn't "borrow" it for the holidays.  What a nightmare.


----------



## mp4

*Lally*, so sorry this happened to you!!!  I would be fuming mad!  I agree with everyone that this is super fishy.  BNWT is much more desirable than excellent.

I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## pearlgrass

Sorry to hear that, Lallybelle! I definately agreed that Fashionphile has terrible customer service and will not buy from them again 

Good luck to you!


----------



## lallybelle

Thanks everyone for listening!

Small update:

Well I wrote them back to yell at them for not getting back to me and the fact that my items were still on the website. I also told them they were shady and I suspected that my bag went on a little joy ride. I told them I'd better be contacted with an explanation and they better make arrangements to give me my items back. I've not heard back from them yet, but I just noticed my things were removed. So step 1. I REALLY want to figure out what I can do about this. It's just so shady & unethical.


----------



## bgyoshi

wow that's pretty ridiculous. Hope you get a good explanation and compensation for what they did!


----------



## jetsetheart

Whoa, omg, this is outrageous. My first thought was also that someone there wore it! I'm livid for you! I hope they actually give you a straight answer of some sort. I'm trying to think of what you might be able to do as a matter of recourse...


----------



## vagabag

yeah, what's the situation now, lally?  i've been trying to think what recourse you have.


----------



## butterfli312

Fashionphile is 1/2 assed. I sent them a Balenciaga City which I purchased at the South Coast Plaza boutique and after Fashionphile had it for a month, took pics, gave it an item number etc they send it back to me saying it's "fake".

So I scanned & emailed to them my receipt. Then they said "ok our authenticator made a mistake" wtf.

Another time someone bought my bag so it showed up in my seller account as sold & pending payment then it dissapeared because the buyer returned the bag days later.

Fashionphile is dishonest & unorganized imo


----------



## vink

Oh! That is way beyond horrible and they Do Owe You Serious Explaination. NWT is Way better than the exellence. That's seriously shady. I hope things sorted out fast.


----------



## lallybelle

*OK so this is the e-mail I just received from them. Thoughts?*

Dear Ms. xxxxxxx

I was advised yesterday of several errors we made in returning your Chanel to you. I know apologetic words will probably not make you feel better--but on behalf of the owners and myself we are very sorry for the manner that your wonderful bag was returned to you. We are embarrassed that this happened to you and it should not have happened.



Last fall we re-located our Processing and Distribution Center to Carlsbad. We hired all new employees and they are continually being trained as occurrences happen. Believe it or not we do not get very many requests to return items. Most of the returned items that we return to supplier are at our choice. Returns are generally due to poor condition or are not authentic, but we still require that items are returned properly.

Of course your handbag did not fall into these categories, and even more concern should have been shown.  There must have been a lack of communication on this this particular shipment. Our shipping people must have thought that the item was prepared properly for shipment and as you are very well aware--it was not. Of course that will be reviewed again with our shipping employees.



In an interview with our "authenticator" and our "pricer" they do not think there was a tag attached--they may not remember correctly. However I am very confident that the inbound processors and photographers do not cut off tags. But in this case it may have happened--I have learned when one thing is done wrong it has a tendency to cause another error and then another--so once again we are sorry.



We do take excellent care of the bags that are entrusted to us by our customers. We will be using your items as demonstration as the proper way to prepare these gorgeous Chanel bags. I have pulled your 2 other bags and did receive the most recent one. I would respectfully ask that you reconsider your request to have the items returned. We would like to offer you special consignment pricing on these 3 bags only of 75% (for the first $3000) instead of the normal 70%. Please let me know if you will give us a second chance to meet your expectations or that you still would like to have them returned.


Thanks again for using us to sell your handbags,

and Happy New Year.

Regards
xxxxx


----------



## lallybelle

My thoughts.

First thing is they are trying to blame the shipping department that they didn't pack it properly. Ok so they didn't put it in the dustbag, but they are not the ones who cut the tag, removed the inside stuffing, etc. So don't even.

Number 2 is it is complete bull**** that the tag was not there. This bag was store fresh. I have the pictures that I took. I guess I can't prove those are the ones I sent to them, but still I have pictures where you can see the tag attached AND pictures of the tag itself.

Number 3 I don't think I want their 75%. They don't deserve to make **** off me.


----------



## jetsetheart

lallybelle said:
			
		

> My thoughts.
> 
> First thing is they are trying to blame the shipping department that they didn't pack it properly. Ok so they didn't put it in the dustbag, but they are not the ones who cut the tag, removed the inside stuffing, etc. So don't even.
> 
> Number 2 is it is complete bull**** that the tag was not there. This bag was store fresh. I have the pictures that I took. I guess I can't prove those are the ones I sent to them, but still I have pictures where you can see the tag attached AND pictures of the tag itself.
> 
> Number 3 I don't think I want their 75%. They don't deserve to make **** off me.



My thoughts exactly. Have them return your bags to you at their cost and be done with them. I think you should also be refunded the shipping cost you paid to have your bag returned to you. That response is BS...someone cut off that tag and removed the stuffing and just generally mishandled your bag because they thought it wouldn't matter. Just ridiculous! 

Let's see how apologetic and cooperative they remain when you tell them what you want. I think that alone will tell us a lot about how they do business.


----------



## lallybelle

So the owner called me and I missed her call. She e-mailed me to call her later so I will after work. We shall see what happens.


----------



## tutushopper

lallybelle said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> First thing is they are trying to blame the shipping department that they didn't pack it properly. Ok so they didn't put it in the dustbag, but they are not the ones who cut the tag, removed the inside stuffing, etc. So don't even.
> 
> Number 2 is it is complete bull**** that the tag was not there. This bag was store fresh. I have the pictures that I took. I guess I can't prove those are the ones I sent to them, but still I have pictures where you can see the tag attached AND pictures of the tag itself.
> 
> Number 3 I don't think I want their 75%. They don't deserve to make **** off me.



I agree with you 100%.  They don't deserve to make anything off you, and since you have photos showing the tag on there, you can prove that they cut the tag (why on earth would YOU cut it to send it in, when it increases the value YOU would get???).  I think you should really be demanding full compensation for your bag; they will likely ask for the bag, which you should do when they agree to reimburse you IN FULL for what you paid for this bag retail, or what it would cost you to buy another in the same condition.  

I would settle for nothing less.


----------



## gators

Wow, Lally...this is just beyond horrible   I'd do what other have said and get your other bags back and be done with them.  I wouldn't want to give them another cent of my money.  It's too bad...I can remember when Fashionphile was much smaller and was a great consignment company. lately, I've only heard horror stories.  They've gotten too big and there's just too many people involved making too many mistakes.  Let us know if you get in touch with the owner and what she says.  Good luck!


----------



## Love4H

lallybelle said:


> So the owner called me and I missed her call. She e-mailed me to call her later so I will after work. We shall see what happens.




**** that!!!

I've heard many stories on them being unethical and unprofessional but that's beyooooooooooond anything!


----------



## bagchic1

I am so sorry to hear your story.  I have been dealing with them since the owner was still in Texas and involved in the day to day operations, and have always very pleased with their service.  It's too bad that their service has gone down lately.


----------



## lallybelle

Well I just got off the phone with Sarah. She was extremely nice & I could tell she was as horrified as I was. She offered to sell my bag with no fees if I wanted to still sell it. I think I'm going to take her up on it. As for letting them sell my other bags, I told her I had to think about it. Overall I'm very please with Sarah's response, we missed each other a few times, but she kept trying.


----------



## mp4

lallybelle said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Sarah. She was extremely nice & I could tell she was as horrified as I was. She offered to sell my bag with no fees if I wanted to still sell it. I think I'm going to take her up on it. As for letting them sell my other bags, I told her I had to think about it. Overall I'm very please with Sarah's response, we missed each other a few times, but she kept trying.



I think if she called you to follow up without you starting the calls, then they are at least serious about apologizing.

If it's the bag that they cut the tags off of....I'd say yes....if you think the fees would compensate the value lost by their mistake.  

I'd be leary about selling anything else also.  Maybe give it some time....see how this turns out.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I think they were alerted to this thread and are concerned about the bad publicity. It's great that they are trying to correct their error. Good luck with the sale of the bag. As someone previously posted, we now have the benefit of your experience.


----------



## stylemechanel

I'd bet anything they follow these threads and seearch for their name. Its great that Sarah called you and tried to make ammends. If it were me I'd take the offer on the bag that had the tags cut off but tell them to raise the price a little as well, expecially if they won't charge fees. But I'd also ask for the ther bags back and let them know the damage was done and trust was lost. 

You come from a position of power now. Use it appropriately and it will be a win win for you.


----------



## cherrycookies

stylemechanel said:


> I'd bet anything they follow these threads and seearch for their name. Its great that Sarah called you and tried to make ammends. If it were me I'd take the offer on the bag that had the tags cut off but tell them to raise the price a little as well, expecially if they won't charge fees. But I'd also ask for the ther bags back and let them know the damage was done and trust was lost.
> 
> You come from a position of power now. Use it appropriately and it will be a win win for you.



+ 1

actually, i am fine when companies make mistakes. it's how they recover from their mistakes and rectify them that matters.


----------



## vagabag

^ times two


----------



## tutushopper

me3^


----------



## lallybelle

Thanks for listening to my vents ladies. I agree, mistakes happen, it's all in the way the situation gets rectified and I feel a million times better after speaking on the phone to Sarah.


----------



## Gerry

Ya know, I have heard stories this bad about Neiman Marcus,Nordstrom,Saks,etc. So I don't think that this is such a weird occurence. Sloppy employees do bad stuff all the time. What management does to recify it is, as stated by some above, what really counts. They would not have been in business for this long if your case wasn't the exception rather than the rule.  Live and learn and try Yoogi's or Bag,Borrow & Steal next time and pray for a smooth ride.


----------



## YEANETT

tutushopper said:


> me3^



^me 4


----------



## Tuymiu

lallybelle said:
			
		

> Thanks for listening to my vents ladies. I agree, mistakes happen, it's all in the way the situation gets rectified and I feel a million times better after speaking on the phone to Sarah.



Sorry to hear about your bad experience with fashionphile.  I'm glad that they're trying their best to rectify the problem.  Are you going to let them sell your bag at no charge?  I've never thought of selling my bags but I'm thinking about it now to help fund my new dream bag (classic chanel double flap).  I'm thinking about going through websites like fashionphile because I haven't sold anything though eBay before.  Should I still consider selling them through these online consignment shops or try to sell them myself?


----------



## tutushopper

Tuymiu said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience with fashionphile.  I'm glad that they're trying their best to rectify the problem.  Are you going to let them sell your bag at no charge?  I've never thought of selling my bags but I'm thinking about it now to help fund my new dream bag (classic chanel double flap).  I'm thinking about going through websites like fashionphile because I haven't sold anything though eBay before.  Should I still consider selling them through these online consignment shops or try to sell them myself?



There are other online consignment stores, such as Yoogi's Closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I know Yoogi's will do outright purchases on some items (or offer you the choice of purchase or consignment), whereas Ann's only does consignment.  Try taking photos of what you want to sell, and send in their online forms and get estimates so you will know what they will pay.


----------



## libertygirl

Wowza this is awful! I'm so sorry to hear it!


----------



## Tuymiu

tutushopper said:
			
		

> There are other online consignment stores, such as Yoogi's Closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I know Yoogi's will do outright purchases on some items (or offer you the choice of purchase or consignment), whereas Ann's only does consignment.  Try taking photos of what you want to sell, and send in their online forms and get estimates so you will know what they will pay.



Thank you so much for info!  I will definitely keep them in mind when I want to sell my bags.


----------



## bjsim

Does anyone have any experience consigning with Fashionphile?  I normally deal with Yoogi's but Fashionphile had a better offer for  both direct and consignment.  How long does it take from the time they receive your item to posting it online?   Also, how is the communication between them?


----------



## Jaxc

I have sold quite a few things, about a week from shipping and surprisingly enough a week -2 for a check.  I've sold all consignment.  .


----------



## mad_caliope

bjsim said:


> Does anyone have any experience consigning with Fashionphile?  I normally deal with Yoogi's but Fashionphile had a better offer for  both direct and consignment.  How long does it take from the time they receive your item to posting it online?   Also, how is the communication between them?



A dear friend has consigned with Fashionphile and has had some very, very poor experiences with them and will never consign or have anything to do with them again.

She has sent them bags that were new with tags, and they have cut the tags off and sold the bags as preowned.  She also sent them an Hermes Birkin only to have them not list the bag for over a month.  They only listed it after she complained about it, and she wondered if someone was using the bag during that month because they could provide no explanation!  The same goes for the new with tags bags that mysteriously had the tags cut off and were suddenly in used condition. She also sent several other items over the last couple of years where they took three weeks to get them listed on their website.

Most recently, they sent back a number of barely used and completely unused items stating that there was something wrong with the condition.  When she wrote to them about this, she got a very rude response from them. 

It seems the only time that Sarah at Fashionphile gets involved and apologizes about the lack of professionalism, nonexistent communication, and  the poor treatment of the clients is when someone drags the business through the mud on the forums.  This is not how you run a business IMHO. 

I have encouraged my friend to try Yoogi's Closet instead because from my experience they are much more courteous to work with, have good communication, and are professional and accurate in their descriptions.  If you are already consigning with Yoogi's, I would stick with them.


----------



## gillianna

People have posted that Yoogis gives them very low quotes to buy their items.  I have bought from Yoogis and have been very happy.

What about consigning with Anns Fablous Finds?  Her consignment payout seems good, better than some others.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I have and usually get more $ than with any other place.  Mailing stuff in has not been a problem but now they're so close that I stop by the Beverly Hills store and get cash the same day.  I would never keep sending things back if I had a bad experience with a consignor like the other poster mentioned, so maybe send in one or two lower value items first.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

To those who have mailed their items, did you have to insure your package?


----------



## cutiek1t

Can anyone tell me how long does it take for them to send out payment after they receive your bag? I just recently send my bag in to them for a direct purchase and this is my first time dealing with Fashionphile. Any comments would be great. Thanks


----------



## Michele

I sold a Chanel bag to them a few months ago, and I received payment within a few weeks after they received the bag.


----------



## cutiek1t

Michele said:


> I sold a Chanel bag to them a few months ago, and I received payment within a few weeks after they received the bag.



Thanks for replying, can i ask if they email you once they receive the purse or we have to email them?  Read a couples of unpleasant stories from others in this forum just make me nervous.


----------



## lallybelle

They will e-mail you. If it's a direct purchase you payment will be processed shortly after.


----------



## uadjit

cutiek1t said:


> Can anyone tell me how long does it take for them to send out payment after they receive your bag? I just recently send my bag in to them for a direct purchase and this is my first time dealing with Fashionphile. Any comments would be great. Thanks



If you are selling them the bag the payment is very fast (mailed out within a week or so). If you consign the item you have to wait for it to sell to receive payment. 

They are supposed to email you at each step but you can also track the item's progress on their website if you set up an account with them first. I recommend doing that. Once the account is set up you go to "my account" on their site and it will tell you when the item is received, when it goes up for sale and when payment has been issued.


----------



## cutiek1t

uadjit said:


> If you are selling them the bag the payment is very fast (mailed out within a week or so). If you consign the item you have to wait for it to sell to receive payment.
> 
> They are supposed to email you at each step but you can also track the item's progress on their website if you set up an account with them first. I recommend doing that. Once the account is set up you go to "my account" on their site and it will tell you when the item is received, when it goes up for sale and when payment has been issued.



I decided to sell it to them, since I needed the funds for my other Balenciaga. Hopefully I will have a pleasant transaction with them. Thank you got your response.


----------



## cutiek1t

lallybelle said:


> They will e-mail you. If it's a direct purchase you payment will be processed shortly after.



Oh ok, good to hear that. Thank you for replying


----------



## uadjit

cutiek1t said:


> Oh ok, good to hear that. Thank you for replying



You're welcome. Hope your transaction goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Michele

cutiek1t said:


> Thanks for replying, can i ask if they email you once they receive the purse or we have to email them?  Read a couples of unpleasant stories from others in this forum just make me nervous.



The transaction was very smooth.  I did receive an email when they received the bag.


----------



## ginaki

Is their site down?

http://www.fashionphile.com/

Pardon Our Dust

FASHIONPHILE Customers,

Please pardon the inconvenience. We are working on improving your shopping experience, which has temporarily interrupted our normal flow of business. We will be back online as soon as we can.

Trust us, we want to be back as much as you want us to be back! 

Want to sell a bag? We can still give you consignment and buyout price quotes. Just email us with the description and pictures of the bag(s) you want to sell to info@fashionphile.com.

We'll be back soon.
FASHIONPHILE

I sent them a request for a bag I want to sell and I answered me yesterday. But I am not feeling very comfortable sending the bag to them as long as the site is not working.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes, it seems that way. They just had a "be back soon" message up at first but it looks like it might be taking longer than expected, I noticed the new message this morning. I'd wait to ship until they're up & running as well. It probably won't be too long anyway.


----------



## SWlife

I have a couple of bags for sale on their site. I have always had super good luck with my items selling quickly.
I'm a bit miffed that the site is down..... Oh, well........


----------



## hawaii_girl808

Hi ladies. I sent photos of my Chanel GST to Fashionphile and am happy with the price they're willing to pay me for it. So my question is, have any of you ever sold to them? I know they pay for shipping but what if my bag gets lost in the mail? Then what happens? What have been your experiences? I'm so nervous to ship my beloved Chanel off to sell and end up losing out. Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

hawaii_girl808 said:


> Hi ladies. I sent photos of my Chanel GST to Fashionphile and am happy with the price they're willing to pay me for it. So my question is, have any of you ever sold to them? I know they pay for shipping but what if my bag gets lost in the mail? Then what happens? What have been your experiences? I'm so nervous to ship my beloved Chanel off to sell and end up losing out. Please help!! Thanks!



Just make sure it's insured.  If insurance is not included in their mailing label, be sure to buy your own insurance.  I'd never send anything valuable in the mail without it.  I've not sold things to them but many here have.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

Has anyone sold to them? If so, what was your experience? Do you have to pay for your own insurance for the bag you're mailing?


----------



## LabelLover81

hawaii_girl808 said:


> Has anyone sold to them? If so, what was your experience? Do you have to pay for your own insurance for the bag you're mailing?



I just recently sold to them for the first time. No, they give you a fedex label to ship your bag. I thought they were good. I would sell to them again.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

LabelLover81 said:


> I just recently sold to them for the first time. No, they give you a fedex label to ship your bag. I thought they were good. I would sell to them again.



Thanks for your answer. So with fedex your item is insured? I'm so afraid my bag will get lost in the mail and I'll be SOL.


----------



## LabelLover81

hawaii_girl808 said:


> Thanks for your answer. So with fedex your item is insured? I'm so afraid my bag will get lost in the mail and I'll be SOL.



I'm not sure if it's insured, that's not something I have ever been concerned about to be honest.


----------



## newmommy_va

If you search this forum... you'll find a number of threads on Fashionphile... both stand alone and within threads about consigning bags.

My recommendation? 

Send your pics to several online consignment stores. Compare offers.

Read fine print carefully. e.g. (1) Fine print on Fashionphile stipulates that some of their bags are sold at their retail locations. So... while you can have your bag returned to you, if you change your mind about consignment... there's no guarantee that it won't have been tried on by customers at their retail stores. (2) Fine print on most online consignment stores stipulates that extra insurance is _your_ responsibility. I definitely recommend opting to pay extra to insure expensive items! (You can do this at a shipping & packaging store. Meanwhile, the added benefit to this, is that you can watch someone scan the tracking # of your package. At this point, you can track your package online for peace of mind.) 

If you're impatient, some online consignment stores offer buyouts for popular brands. You'll make less in the long run, but peace of mind and money in hand, may be worth it.

GL.



hawaii_girl808 said:


> Has anyone sold to them? If so, what was your experience? Do you have to pay for your own insurance for the bag you're mailing?


----------



## Swanky

^Yes   There's a lot of threads about fashionphile already, please always search first


----------



## SHHMOM

I am wondering for those of you who have sold bags to sites like fashionphile, do you insure your packages? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StopHammertime

I am selling my Chanel bag to Fashionphile. I sent them 3 pictures, let them know the small issues it has, and they gave me an offer to either consign or direct buy. I chose to do the direct buy and shipped it off with their free FexEx label on Saturday.
With the holiday it's not going to be there until this coming Monday. So I have had [and will still have LOL] quite a bit of time to be worrying about this!
I am worried they are going to get it and say they don't want to buy it, or they will offer me less than the offer they made me. The bag is around 12 years old, and I feel like I don't see very many older bags on their website. It's pretty important to me to get the Christmas money 
What are your experiences with selling to them? Have you ever had them get it and decide not to take it, or offer you less? How long does it take for them to pay you? I opted for the direct buy, so if they get it Monday, when would I expect to get the check?


----------



## cani120

StopHammertime said:


> I am selling my Chanel bag to Fashionphile. I sent them 3 pictures, let them know the small issues it has, and they gave me an offer to either consign or direct buy. I chose to do the direct buy and shipped it off with their free FexEx label on Saturday.
> With the holiday it's not going to be there until this coming Monday. So I have had [and will still have LOL] quite a bit of time to be worrying about this!
> I am worried they are going to get it and say they don't want to buy it, or they will offer me less than the offer they made me. The bag is around 12 years old, and I feel like I don't see very many older bags on their website. It's pretty important to me to get the Christmas money
> What are your experiences with selling to them? Have you ever had them get it and decide not to take it, or offer you less? How long does it take for them to pay you? I opted for the direct buy, so if they get it Monday, when would I expect to get the check?



I've never sold to Fashionphile, but for the site I chose to consign my items to, 
they gave me a offer / estimate for all the choices (consignment, direct buy etc )
When they received the package, they go through and check the bag for wear & tear and authenticity with their own team THEN they again got back to me on the official amount they could give me (Which was a little higher than the offer) 

Assuming they do that, it'll probably take a couple of days after they receive your bag and then the shipping time if they mail you the cheque. 

Sorry if it wasn't really helpful because I've never went with Fashionphile. 
Hope everything works out!


----------



## Mrsassi

Hello!
I have sold few items with them. It was very smooth transaction (faster than yoogiscloset). In my case, the amount they promised was deposited to me very shortly. In my opinion, if they sent you quote, they will buy the purse from you. I am not affiliated with them.


----------



## StopHammertime

Thanks to you both! Looks like the mods moved my post here, I didn't realize this thread was here, it has put my mind at ease


----------



## hedgwin99

Hello. I just want to share my first time selling experience with Fashionphile. I'm not happy with their service and going forward will look else where. I received a quote for my Chanel necklace for $800. When they received my item today Fashionphile informed me they are only willing to pay $150 because they "claimed" there are major wear and missing stones on my necklace. I was like WHAT!! The necklace I mail out to them was in perfect condition. No stone missing and I took good care of it when I was wearing it. I have inform Fashionphile I want my item back and u pray its not coming back damaged as I will be extremely angry!


----------



## shopanonymous

I am new to consignment, but recently decided to start downsizing my collection (over 100 designer bags, including 26 Balenciagas) and focusing on higher end, classic bags (e.g. Chanel, Hermes). Call it aging, but my tastes are starting to change. I sent 5 photos of two Balenciaga City bags in new condition and was extremely happy with the quotes for both direct buy and consignment (I went with direct buy) and the ease of the transaction - very fair offers. It does take longer than the 1-2 days to get a reply with the quote, more like 5-7 days. I will say that I was horrifically low-balled by Yoogi's by comparison. I have no conflict of interest on this matter.


----------



## StopHammertime

I wanted to share my experience with selling to fashionphile. Short story, it was very positive.
I sent them photos of my Chanel bag for a quote, and they sent me the quote in hours. The consignment price was around 650-700, the direct buyout 450-550. I decided to go with the buyout since I needed the $ for Christmas gifts. I just printed out the FedEx label and dropped off the package on a Friday, did not have to pay anything.
FedEx took forever with my package, and didn't even start shipping it until the Monday after I dropped it off (grrrrr but can t blame fashionphile for that). Overall it took probably a little over a week to get there. 
They received it but never sent me any notice. I kept waiting for an email to see an updated quote and I never got one. A few days after it arrived at the store, having not received any updates, I decided to check out the account they created for me, to see how I could contact them. There I found that they had accepted my bag about 2 days after receiving it, and had mailed me a check for $500. They sent the check on a Wednesday and I got it that Saturday. I cashed it without a problem. 
I have seen my bag on the website and they are asking $995 for it. Glad I went with the direct buy, since it is now January and they haven't sold it yet, and I needed the cash for Christmas. 
Anyway a positive experience for me, other than the fact that they didn't update me when they received it. I thought they were supposed to email you with a final quote, but I'm guessing that since it was within the range they had already agreed to, that they didn't have to.


----------



## mundodabolsa

StopHammertime said:


> Anyway a positive experience for me, other than the fact that they didn't update me when they received it. I thought they were supposed to email you with a final quote, but I'm guessing that since it was within the range they had already agreed to, that they didn't have to.



If I recall correctly they sent me an email saying they had received my bag and telling me to log into my account to see the details. That's where the final quote and options were. 

Also had nothing but a positive experience with the one thing I've sold and several I've bought. All things I've bought have arrived in better condition than they described.


----------



## cutiek1t

I recently send out my Chanel Jumbo for buy out option.  The bag did arrived last Friday and I haven't heard anything from them yet. My problems is that I have second thoughts now about selling the bag. More like regretting.  Anyone in here run into this issues before. Should I call them up or email Fashionphile that I change my mind about selling to them . I fo feel bad since I did signed the contract agreement. Been thinking about this over the weekend.


----------



## poopsie

There is already a Fashionphile thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...e-from-fashionphile-again-warning-371412.html


----------



## JadaStormy

cutiek1t said:


> I recently send out my Chanel Jumbo for buy out option.  The bag did arrived last Friday and I haven't heard anything from them yet. My problems is that I have second thoughts now about selling the bag. More like regretting.  Anyone in here run into this issues before. Should I call them up or email Fashionphile that I change my mind about selling to them . I fo feel bad since I did signed the contract agreement. Been thinking about this over the weekend.


I would call ASAP! If the check is in the mail to you already I doubt you can cancel the sale at this point.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Exactly.. but would call because there is no reason not to..


----------



## SWlife

cutiek1t said:


> I recently send out my Chanel Jumbo for buy out option.  The bag did arrived last Friday and I haven't heard anything from them yet. My problems is that I have second thoughts now about selling the bag. More like regretting.  Anyone in here run into this issues before. Should I call them up or email Fashionphile that I change my mind about selling to them . I fo feel bad since I did signed the contract agreement. Been thinking about this over the weekend.




Contact them immediately. It does take several days from when they get the item for them to get it ready to go live on their website. Try to catch them before they invest any time in taking photos and writing up the verbiage for the sale.
If they paid the shipping costs for you to send it to them in CA, it would make sense for you to offer to pay them for shipping it both ways and perhaps a little for their time and trouble.
Good luck.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Please use any of the existing Fashiophile threads


----------



## CharlotteE

What is the best site to try to consign and what do you think the benefits are vs ebay? I might be selling a few things soon! Thx!


----------



## LemonBrulee

hedgwin99 said:


> Hello. I just want to share my first time selling experience with Fashionphile. I'm not happy with their service and going forward will look else where. I received a quote for my Chanel necklace for $800. When they received my item today Fashionphile informed me they are only willing to pay $150 because they "claimed" there are major wear and missing stones on my necklace. I was like WHAT!! The necklace I mail out to them was in perfect condition. No stone missing and I took good care of it when I was wearing it. I have inform Fashionphile I want my item back and u pray its not coming back damaged as I will be extremely angry!




This is what scares me about sending them items. What ever happened? Did you receive your necklace back in the same condition you sent it?  I have some quotes with them and am nervous about this kind of thing happening


----------



## jellyv

CharlotteE said:


> What is the best site to try to consign and what do you think the benefits are vs ebay? I might be selling a few things soon! Thx!



Have you done a search? The topic has been covered in many threads. Do look around.

Search turns up all these threads:
http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=47992016


----------



## tonjaa

Fashiophile has terrible customer service , overcharges for items and gives you way less than any other company out there!  Beware. The only thing saving them is their layaway, but other stores are now offering that also. There are way more stores out there that appreciate your business because fashionphile definitely does NOT!


----------



## OCMomof3

Has anyone else attempted to sell to Fashionphile and gotten a very disappointing offer? I have bought from them once before, and had a great experience.

I have a barely used, excellent-condition bag, and they offered me a good 400 less than I feel this bag is worth. Plus, I have everything I received from the boutique at purchase, down to the smallest tag. Not pleased!

Any suggestions? Trying Yoogi's, too.


----------



## nerual13

Yep. I got a quote on a wallet, they offered me $400 (if that much, I've already forgotten exact number) for an item that is unused and sold for more than twice that. And they've also jacked up their prices lately. AND I just bought (and returned!) an item that the photos and description were less than accurate. The photos made it look fairly good, but item arrived looking dingy and dirty and faint odor too.

I'm very over Fashionphile at this point!


----------



## OCMomof3

I just saw a suggestion here for CoutureUSA. I think I'll try that as well as Yoogi's. This is my first time selling a bag, and I'd rather not deal with eBay.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

OCMomof3 said:


> I just saw a suggestion here for CoutureUSA. I think I'll try that as well as Yoogi's. This is my first time selling a bag, and I'd rather not deal with eBay.



I've sold to both Yoogis and couture USA.....wonderful experiences with both places..


----------



## JadaStormy

OCMomof3 said:


> Has anyone else attempted to sell to Fashionphile and gotten a very disappointing offer? I have bought from them once before, and had a great experience.
> 
> I have a barely used, excellent-condition bag, and they offered me a good 400 less than I feel this bag is worth. Plus, I have everything I received from the boutique at purchase, down to the smallest tag. Not pleased!
> 
> Any suggestions? Trying Yoogi's, too.


They have to make a profit. Their offers (this is for all consignment stores) are _never_ going to be what you expect. Usually you get 50%-60% off current retail depending on the condition. If it's more used, they take more off. You'll always get more if you consign instead of doing a direct buyout.

If you want top dollar you have to sell to your buyers directly: Ebay, Bonanza, poshmark and etc. The reason people take those big cuts is because you don't have to deal with the buyer and it could be worth taking a $400 loss not to deal with a scammer that might get to keep your bag for free (claim it's fake) or use it and then request a return. The new paypal policy is that buyers have *6 months *after the purchase to file a SNAD claim,  that's a long time to worry about whether or not your item might have been used and then returned. If you can find a serious buyer, craigslist is a great option because you get cash and you're done. But if you aren't in a big city the item could take forever to sell and most inquires are from flakes.

With the new paypal policy I don't sell anything over $200 online. I either do craigslist or I'll keep my item through a few price increases in hopes that I get a higher offer from a consignment store. HTH


----------



## LaurelLee123

I would try a few different sites.  Their quotes seem to differ.


----------



## Leo the Lion

OCMomof3 said:


> Has anyone else attempted to sell to Fashionphile and gotten a very disappointing offer? I have bought from them once before, and had a great experience.
> 
> I have a barely used, excellent-condition bag, and they offered me a good 400 less than I feel this bag is worth. Plus, I have everything I received from the boutique at purchase, down to the smallest tag. Not pleased!
> 
> Any suggestions? Trying Yoogi's, too.


Yes, super disappointing. Their pictures have been misleading lately and there prices are sometimes more than brand new at a LV Boutique or LV.com. That's just crazy so be careful with them. Yoogies will hopefully offer you more money.


----------



## OCMomof3

JadaStormy said:


> They have to make a profit. Their offers (this is for all consignment stores) are _never_ going to be what you expect. Usually you get 50%-60% off current retail depending on the condition. If it's more used, they take more off. You'll always get more if you consign instead of doing a direct buyout.
> 
> If you want top dollar you have to sell to your buyers directly: Ebay, Bonanza, poshmark and etc. The reason people take those big cuts is because you don't have to deal with the buyer and it could be worth taking a $400 loss not to deal with a scammer that might get to keep your bag for free (claim it's fake) or use it and then request a return. The new paypal policy is that buyers have *6 months *after the purchase to file a SNAD claim,  that's a long time to worry about whether or not your item might have been used and then returned. If you can find a serious buyer, craigslist is a great option because you get cash and you're done. But if you aren't in a big city the item could take forever to sell and most inquires are from flakes.
> 
> With the new paypal policy I don't sell anything over $200 online. I either do craigslist or I'll keep my item through a few price increases in hopes that I get a higher offer from a consignment store. HTH



SO helpful!  Thank you!!!


----------



## scndlslv

JadaStormy said:


> They have to make a profit. Their offers (this is for all consignment stores) are _never_ going to be what you expect. Usually you get 50%-60% off current retail depending on the condition. If it's more used, they take more off. You'll always get more if you consign instead of doing a direct buyout.
> 
> If you want top dollar you have to sell to your buyers directly: Ebay, Bonanza, poshmark and etc. The reason people take those big cuts is because you don't have to deal with the buyer and it could be worth taking a $400 loss not to deal with a scammer that might get to keep your bag for free (claim it's fake) or use it and then request a return. The new paypal policy is that buyers have *6 months *after the purchase to file a SNAD claim,  that's a long time to worry about whether or not your item might have been used and then returned. If you can find a serious buyer, craigslist is a great option because you get cash and you're done. But if you aren't in a big city the item could take forever to sell and most inquires are from flakes.
> 
> With the new paypal policy I don't sell anything over $200 online. I either do craigslist or I'll keep my item through a few price increases in hopes that I get a higher offer from a consignment store. HTH


I've never sold on Craigslist cuz I'm scared of the crazies. Do you exchange in person?


----------



## SarahLVoe

I sold to fashionphile and was pleased with the experience. I sent in quotes to fp and yoogies and fp was several hundreds more than yoogies. Like someone said I didn't expect to get close to retail and was willing to get less than what I would have if I sold myself for the peace of mind of not dealing with a scammer. My items were both hardly used/ like new condition. So i think you need to just do your research, see how much items are generally going for at multiple consignment shops, and then determine if the loss is worth it to you in order to avoid eBay or other self selling options. GL!


----------



## winnie83

Had the same experience. Asked for a quote for a 3-month old Marylebone GM and they gave me a quote that was half of what I paid for it. Unbelievable!


----------



## LVMom07

This happened to me with one of my bags that was a little over a month old !!!!! I was shocked !!! I sold on Tradesy !!!! Got more that way


----------



## lho

I resent in the same bag for a quote since the first quote was only good for 30 days and got a higher quote the second time around for almost $100 more.


----------



## OCMomof3

Thanks for in the input everyone!  I can't tell you how helpful it is to hear from people who have experience in this area!


----------



## nerual13

scndlslv said:


> I've never sold on Craigslist cuz I'm scared of the crazies. Do you exchange in person?



Yes. But I ALWAYS have them meet somewhere VERY public, usually inside a local mall where there are oodles of people around. And always insist on cash in full (and count it!) before handing the item over. I would also request no large bills too, as those can be counterfeit. Small bills can too, but most counterfeiters do large bills and then use them to make small purchases to break them for real $$.


----------



## ThisVNchick

OCMomof3 said:


> Has anyone else attempted to sell to Fashionphile and gotten a very disappointing offer? I have bought from them once before, and had a great experience.
> 
> I have a barely used, excellent-condition bag, and they offered me a good 400 less than I feel this bag is worth. Plus, I have everything I received from the boutique at purchase, down to the smallest tag. Not pleased!
> 
> Any suggestions? Trying Yoogi's, too.




From my experience, FP will usually give you more than Yoogis. And yes the offers were quite low. For an example, I sent pics for my brand alma PM pomme. FP offered me $1300 while Yoogis offered $1100. I later sold it on Tradesy for $2000, pocketing about $1800 after fees, which was more reasonable. 

I think if you send them your used items, you might feel better about the quote. It is maybe 10-15% under market price (ebay) but the stress factor of selling on eBay is not worth it in my opinion. 

Also you can negotiate with FP. I sent in a bag was I thought was worth more than their quote. I responded to their quote email with reasons why I felt like this item is worth more and I gave them a number I had in mind (only a couple hundred dollars more). They responded with another quote email and honored my asking price. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## PHOK

this is funny to me because a lot of ppl have said FP gives more money then yoogis but the 3x that i've gotten quotes, yoogis has always offered ~$300 more than FP!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Yoogis has always offered me the same price or a tad bit more than FP. I have yet to buy from FP and I don't think I planned on doing so. I requested a quote for a wallet without the box, dust bag and tags. Received a quote back with a low figure. I found the box, dust bag and tags and requested another quote. They gave me the same low figure. I sold the wallet on ebay for $250 more than what they offered.


----------



## EmLooker

JadaStormy said:


> They have to make a profit. Their offers (this is for all consignment stores) are _never_ going to be what you expect. Usually you get 50%-60% off current retail depending on the condition. If it's more used, they take more off. You'll always get more if you consign instead of doing a direct buyout.
> 
> If you want top dollar you have to sell to your buyers directly: Ebay, Bonanza, poshmark and etc. The reason people take those big cuts is because you don't have to deal with the buyer and it could be worth taking a $400 loss not to deal with a scammer that might get to keep your bag for free (claim it's fake) or use it and then request a return. The new paypal policy is that buyers have *6 months *after the purchase to file a SNAD claim,  that's a long time to worry about whether or not your item might have been used and then returned. If you can find a serious buyer, craigslist is a great option because you get cash and you're done. But if you aren't in a big city the item could take forever to sell and most inquires are from flakes.
> 
> With the new paypal policy I don't sell anything over $200 online. I either do craigslist or I'll keep my item through a few price increases in hopes that I get a higher offer from a consignment store. HTH



+1

I just had a fantastic experience with Fashionphile as a seller. I also purchased something that should be here next week, so I will be able to give more insight on the buying experience soon. 

I have also relied heavily on Craigslist after having multiple bad experiences both buying and selling on eBay (although I did have positive experiences, too - just not worth the stress to me!) 

I requested quotes on 5 items and ended up only sending them 2. That was because I wanted to try on my own first with a few of the items. For both I chose the consignment option, and both items sold for WAY more than I would have been able to sell them on CL. One of the items I had listed on CL for more than a year, and consistently got flakes. FP offered to pay me MORE than what I had even listed it for myself. It sold on FP in one day! The other item I sent them sold within 4 days. I am still in shock that they sold that quickly. 

I had checked with Fashionphile, CoutureUSA, and Yoogi's to get quotes on the same items. I sent the same photos and descriptions, all in the same day. CoutureUSA actually "declined" several of my items. FP offered the most, so I went with them. I would absolutely use them again. I can't speak to the other two, but one thing I like about FP is that they have physical locations in addition to their own website and a presence on eBay. The lady I spoke with on the phone said that they have regular clients who come in every week at the Beverly Hills and San Diego locations to "see what's new". 

I also really appreciated that they sent me the money the same day they shipped the items I sold. If the buyer returns it, FP takes the risk. They already paid me, and I am finished.

I felt that my experience with Fashionphile was more than fair, and I would absolutely use them again. 

FWIW, I have read lots of great things about Yoogi's on TPF from both buyers and sellers. 

I know everyone has different opinions, experiences, and preferences. These are mine, and I hope they help someone!


----------



## EmLooker

nerual13 said:


> Yes. But I ALWAYS have them meet somewhere VERY public, usually inside a local mall where there are oodles of people around. And always insist on cash in full (and count it!) before handing the item over. I would also request no large bills too, as those can be counterfeit. Small bills can too, but most counterfeiters do large bills and then use them to make small purchases to break them for real $$.



Very wise advice!


----------



## EmLooker

sarahlvoe said:


> i sold to fashionphile and was pleased with the experience. I sent in quotes to fp and yoogies and fp was several hundreds more than yoogies. Like someone said i didn't expect to get close to retail and was willing to get less than what i would have if i sold myself for the peace of mind of not dealing with a scammer. My items were both hardly used/ like new condition. So i think you need to just do your research, see how much items are generally going for at multiple consignment shops, and then determine if the loss is worth it to you in order to avoid ebay or other self selling options. Gl!



+1


----------



## EmLooker

ThisVNchick said:


> From my experience, FP will usually give you more than Yoogis. And yes the offers were quite low. For an example, I sent pics for my brand alma PM pomme. FP offered me $1300 while Yoogis offered $1100. I later sold it on Tradesy for $2000, pocketing about $1800 after fees, which was more reasonable.
> 
> I think if you send them your used items, you might feel better about the quote. It is maybe 10-15% under market price (ebay) but the stress factor of selling on eBay is not worth it in my opinion.
> 
> Also you can negotiate with FP. I sent in a bag was I thought was worth more than their quote. I responded to their quote email with reasons why I felt like this item is worth more and I gave them a number I had in mind (only a couple hundred dollars more). They responded with another quote email and honored my asking price. It never hurts to ask.



Wow - what a great idea to negotiate! I hadn't even thought of that! You earned yourself a few hundred just by asking! So smart.


----------



## cola262

I had a great experience selling to fashionphile. They gave me a quote on two LV and one was less than yoogi's so I emailed them back with a new/better picture and explanation as to the mint condition and they beat the yoogi price so I sold both to them.


----------



## EmLooker

cola262 said:


> I had a great experience selling to fashionphile. They gave me a quote on two LV and one was less than yoogi's so I emailed them back with a new/better picture and explanation as to the mint condition and they beat the yoogi price so I sold both to them.




I am so doing this next time I want to thin out some pieces to fund something new!


----------



## EmLooker

EmLooker said:


> +1
> 
> I just had a fantastic experience with Fashionphile as a seller. I also purchased something that should be here next week, so I will be able to give more insight on the buying experience soon.
> 
> I have also relied heavily on Craigslist after having multiple bad experiences both buying and selling on eBay (although I did have positive experiences, too - just not worth the stress to me!)
> 
> I requested quotes on 5 items and ended up only sending them 2. That was because I wanted to try on my own first with a few of the items. For both I chose the consignment option, and both items sold for WAY more than I would have been able to sell them on CL. One of the items I had listed on CL for more than a year, and consistently got flakes. FP offered to pay me MORE than what I had even listed it for myself. It sold on FP in one day! The other item I sent them sold within 4 days. I am still in shock that they sold that quickly.
> 
> I had checked with Fashionphile, CoutureUSA, and Yoogi's to get quotes on the same items. I sent the same photos and descriptions, all in the same day. CoutureUSA actually "declined" several of my items. FP offered the most, so I went with them. I would absolutely use them again. I can't speak to the other two, but one thing I like about FP is that they have physical locations in addition to their own website and a presence on eBay. The lady I spoke with on the phone said that they have regular clients who come in every week at the Beverly Hills and San Diego locations to "see what's new".
> 
> I also really appreciated that they sent me the money the same day they shipped the items I sold. If the buyer returns it, FP takes the risk. They already paid me, and I am finished.
> 
> I felt that my experience with Fashionphile was more than fair, and I would absolutely use them again.
> 
> FWIW, I have read lots of great things about Yoogi's on TPF from both buyers and sellers.
> 
> I know everyone has different opinions, experiences, and preferences. These are mine, and I hope they help someone!



Just a quick follow-up on my BUYING experience. I received my item today - it was in better condition than described/expected, no funny smells, and was packed impeccably. I felt that I actually got a great deal on my item compared to others I had seen listed elsewhere.

As it stands now, I would happily both buy AND sell from FP.  HTH!


----------



## QueenLouis

They can't offer you what it's worth. They need to make a profit. Else there's no reason to be in business. Plus, they have items they wind up discounting 10-20-30% of the original listing price if they sit long enough. 

I see it as the price to pay for a guaranteed sale without hassle. Considering eBay buyers can claim you sent a fake, or SNAD, file a charge-back. You can wind up out of your bag AND out of your money selling on eBay.


----------



## specme

Ebay / PayPal now have a 6 month return policy so I'd stay away from there.
I've sold to both yoogiscloset and fashionphile in the past, I sell to whomever quotes me higher BUT keep in mind Fashionphile charges you the seller the payapl fees. The 2.9% or so. So keep that in mind with your quotes you get .


----------



## hedgwin99

specme said:


> Ebay / PayPal now have a 6 month return policy so I'd stay away from there.
> 
> I've sold to both yoogiscloset and fashionphile in the past, I sell to whomever quotes me higher BUT keep in mind Fashionphile charges you the seller the payapl fees. The 2.9% or so. So keep that in mind with your quotes you get .




You can elect to receive your payment via check or ACH to ur bank acct to waive the 2.9% PayPal fee


----------



## Sami Handbags

I have some bags to sell. I've sold on eBay before but I'm nervous with the new 180 days to return thing,  and the market here on eBay isn't that big... I'd like to try Fashionphile or Yoogies but I'm worried about the shipping. How do you ship to them from Australia, and do you lose a lot of money through shipping to USA plus custom fees etc?  Would love to hear experiences/advice.... Xxx


----------



## Sami Handbags

Oh and if anyone has had good experiences with any resellers in Oz...I did try bags of charm once without much success xxx


----------



## LVgirl_68

I haven't sorry, but I would be interested as well to hear from others experiences .


----------



## vernis-lover

Sami Handbags said:


> I have some bags to sell. I've sold on eBay before but I'm nervous with the new 180 days to return thing,  and the market here on eBay isn't that big... I'd like to try Fashionphile or Yoogies but I'm worried about the shipping. How do you ship to them from Australia, and do you lose a lot of money through shipping to USA plus custom fees etc?  Would love to hear experiences/advice.... Xxx



I'm not in Australia but I have shipped to both companies from the UK.  Neither Yoogis or FP complained about having to pay customs fees on receipt of my items although I used a service from the UK that links up with USPS and my understanding is it is rare for USPS to collect customs fees (whereas Fedex etc would).

Both companies paid out when they said they would and the amount they said they would.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Im from Australia and i've sold my iris wallet to yoogis. It was really fast and easy transaction. I used australia registered post to ship the item. Once it shipped, i contacted yoogis and gave them the tracking number. 

As for the custom declaration form, i declare the lowest value which was quoted by yoogies. If your quoted price above AUD1000, i think it is better to purchase insurance when you ship your package


----------



## Sami Handbags

Thank you vernis-lover and Blackiris, that is helpful, much appreciated xxx


----------



## Marey

I sold back an LV Speedy that I bought from FP and only used twice - they received the bag late Friday and it's now Tuesday morning; I have not heard anything from them as of yet but I'm not worried at this point. If I don't hear anything by the end of tomorrow I'll email them to see what's up. I chose the direct payment option so I'm hoping to get the money deposited into my PayPal this week. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Marey

A little update on my Fashionphile selling experience: They received my bag on Friday, April 10th but did not contact me about it or anything. On Tuesday, April 14th, I noticed that I had money in my FashionPhile account as payment for the bag, so I emailed them to ask when it would be moved to my PayPal account since that was what I originally requested they do. They responded that it would be deposited within 24 hours - a bit odd, but OK fine. I'll wait another day for whatever weird reason. 

Well, on the evening of the 15th, the money was still sitting in my FashionPhile account and had not been transferred, so around 6 PM I emailed them again to ask what the holdup was. I swear within 2 minutes of me sending that email, my FP account was empty and the money was sent to PayPal. 

While this isn't a huge deal, it was still irritating that I had to email them twice to remind them to release my money (not to mention that they re-listed the bag right away...). The two times I've sold to Couture USA, they both emailed AND called me the day they received my bag, and had deposited my money into my account within ten minutes of that. It's not like I was desperately needing the cash or anything, but there was no good reason for them to hold onto it for two days, and stuff like that gives me pause about selling to them again. Who knows how long they'll take next time...

I still purchase from them, though, and have had nothing but good experiences on that end. Just won't sell to them again most likely.


----------



## squidgee

Hi all! I just had my first experience consigning with Fashionphile and, since I know many of us are curious what it's like, I wanted to share my experience.


First off though, I have to clarify that I did part of this process, the initial quoting, online, but as I live in the Bay Area, I ultimately went to their SF store to complete the transaction so I wouldn't have to send the bag in to SoCal.


So here's how it went down for me:


I was selling a gently-used Balenciaga bag, and took good, clear photos of the item, areas of wear, and gave a detailed description on their online form. I was able to send in about six photos, which I thought was nice.The online consignment form was ok, pretty straightforward and easy to navigate.
​A few minutes later I got an e-mail that they received my request and would get back to me in 1-2 business days. I submitted the form early Monday morning but did not receive a quote until Friday, so I was a bit annoyed at the 1-2 day initial expectation. By contrast, I also requested a quote from Yoogi's and they said a reply would come in 1-2 days also, but replied back within 24 hours.

Once I got the quote and decided to sell with them,I had trouble navigating the online consignment form to input my details, select a payout preference, and payment option. The form was not very intuitive, so it was a bit confusing to put in bank details (I elected ACH deposit of funds). Printing it out was also a bit of a struggle because the form was printing out too big for normal 8x11 paper, so I had to do some resizing magic to get it all to fit properly.

The printing of the Fedex label was all good though, no problems.    After this though, I thought &#8220;why the heck am I sending it all the way to San Diego? I have a Fashionphile right in SF!&#8221; So I called them up on Tuesday (the 14th) and the guy on the phone named Brian was very nice and set me up with an appointment to come in and take a look at the goods.
​ Appointments aren&#8217;t necessary, but I think they are recommended if you want to get paid out the same day. I initially wanted to come in on Wednesday, but I was told their buyer wasn&#8217;t in the store then so they couldn&#8217;t pay me then and there without the buyer&#8217;s approval. No biggie, so I came in on Thursday.
​ When I walked in the store on Thursday Brian was there with a lady named Alicia, and they were both super welcoming and nice. Brian had me fill out a few forms with my details and said it would be about 15 minutes to look over the bag and assess its condition.
​ Since I already had a quote from the online form, I wasn&#8217;t sure if that sped up the process or made a difference in the price I got, but Brian did thank me for sending in really nice photos as he said that rarely happens (so take good photso and get more accurate quotes y'all!)  
​ After about 10 minutes they confirmed that they were willing to do a buyout or consignment with the same price as the online offer. I chose the Buyout option and elected to have a check cut (the options are store credit, check, bank transfer, wire transfer, and PayPal, with the last two having a fee).
​ It took a few more minutes to generate the check , and once that was done I walked out of there and deposited the moolah into the bank. Badabing badaboo, all nice and easy!
​  All in all, I know not everyone has a Fashionphile store nearby so my audience is pretty limited, but I had a good in-store experience and would would definitely consider selling with the in future. 

The online quote system itself is so-so.  I did not like the UI too much, and they did take longer to get back to me than their standard 1-2 business days, but it's not the end of the world.

I also asked for a quote with Yoogi's, and even though I liked their turnaround time and website forms better, ultimately Fashionphile offered me way more ($200 more than Yoogi's) and I was happy with my consignment experience with them.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I didn't realize there was a presence in the Bay Area.  Can you give an idea of what to expect percentage wise? 20 or 30 percent of retail?  TIA


----------



## squidgee

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I didn't realize there was a presence in the Bay Area.  Can you give an idea of what to expect percentage wise? 20 or 30 percent of retail?  TIA



Yep they have a store on Maiden Lane in downtown SF.  They offered me approx. 30% of retail price of a brand new bag of the same model. I would have received 100-150 more had I chose to consign instead of a buyout.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Not only infuriating, but worrying too. I hope this gets resolved asap, you have my sympathy.


----------



## whoknowsx

I'm sooooo incredibly annoyed with fashionphile right now. They have had my bag for over a week and haven't even sent me the final buyout price.... it's been "processing consignment" for 7 days straight and i've been without my bag for over 2.5 weeks (they gave me a pre-paid slow fed ex ground label to transport it from new york to California). 

I call everyday and everyday it's an excuse. I want to scream.


----------



## Marey

whoknowsx said:


> I'm sooooo incredibly annoyed with fashionphile right now. They have had my bag for over a week and haven't even sent me the final buyout price.... it's been "processing consignment" for 7 days straight and i've been without my bag for over 2.5 weeks (they gave me a pre-paid slow fed ex ground label to transport it from new york to California).
> 
> I call everyday and everyday it's an excuse. I want to scream.




Oh no, that is disappointing! I really like buying from them, but it sucks if they aren't being efficient with the purchasing end. What do they say when you ask them about it?


----------



## whoknowsx

Marey said:


> Oh no, that is disappointing! I really like buying from them, but it sucks if they aren't being efficient with the purchasing end. What do they say when you ask them about it?




That's the thing, I've only had POSITIVES buying experiences previously. And during the time since they have had my bag, I purchased a SLG which arrived today. Clearly the emphasis is on the selling to customer rather than buying from customers.

They've said:
"Sorry Hermes takes longer."
"Sorry it's almost there"
"It's in the final stage should be a few hours"
And today, seven days later... "It needs to be authenticated first" (why you would draft a post, take pictures, et.  before authentication is beyond me)

Mind you, not only is the bag authentic (obviously), it is in excellent condition with all the bells and whistles (box, dust bag, rain cover, etc, ... even the Hermes ribbon). AT LEAST give me the final buyout price.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just got a quote for three of my items at Fashionphile, and underneath one item, it says "_Note from Uyen-nhu: We would like to buy this item for our "Fashionphile Outlet" as it does not meet the condition requirements we have for items on Fashionphile.com. Outlet offers tend to be lower than our traditional offers because they are sold at a no-reserve auction. Thank you_." Anyone have experience with this sort of message? Where is their outlet?

Also, I think I'm just going to keep my bags and re-quote them in a month or so. Has anyone else done that and gotten a higher quote? Yoogi's has been WAY too low each time so I don't even try with them.


----------



## kateincali

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just got a quote for three of my items at Fashionphile, and underneath one item, it says "_Note from Uyen-nhu: We would like to buy this item for our "Fashionphile Outlet" as it does not meet the condition requirements we have for items on Fashionphile.com. Outlet offers tend to be lower than our traditional offers because they are sold at a no-reserve auction. Thank you_." *Anyone have experience with this sort of message? Where is their outlet?*



It's on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/usr/fashionphileoutlet


----------



## blue2013

Beware of Fashionphile's fraudulent practice. If they already have the same bag as yours already listed, they will reject it claiming "the authenticator is sensitive to authentic details and can't confirm authenticity". 

So I sent in a brand new Chanel bag to them last week. I personally purchased it from a Chanel boutique. I still have the receipt with the matching serial number printed on it but I didn't include because I wanted to keep it for my record. They rejected it today quoting the above line. It's completely BS. They have two of the same bags listed, one is on sale. Before I shipped it in, I feared this would happen and it did. They have no moral. Instead of telling me we have two listed already so we can't accept yours. They flat out implying that my bag is fake. 

This incident had happened before to another member on here. I am starting to believe that if they don't think they can flip your bag right away at a huge profit, they would claim they can't authenticate it and return it to you. 

I am just disgusted by this immoral practice. Anyone who considers selling to them, please make sure they don't already have the same item listed first.


----------



## blue2013

I emailed sarah davis. First she said she would have a paid authenticator to take a look at my bag. Now i just received another email from her. I read it a few times but i still dont know what the problem is.


I am so sorry, I responded to you based on the information that you sent me in your email. From the email, I thought that we had told you that your bag was fake. If that had happened, I'd have been totally 100% confident that we were right, and that the bag was not authentic- regardless of any paperwork included.  This is not the situation with the bag that you sent us.

I just looked up this transaction, have your bag sitting right here on my desk and have spoken with the employee that originally evaluated your bag when it came in. The problem with this bag is not that it's a fake... but that it has significant issues such that a bag like this ends up being very difficult to sell. This should have been marked as a Quality Control problem. This particular bag has issues with features that are used to authenticate. It has inconsistent stitching, the logo is blurry, and the turn lock isn't smooth. It's one thing if a bag has lipstick in the lining or has fading in the leather, or stitches that have come loose. People expect this type of issue in a "pre-owned" bag. But when there are problems with the particular features that are regularly used to authenticate a bag, then we find that we get them returned time and time again.

I have spoken with the employee who issued the return and basically that is where the communication went wrong. We should never have said that we had a problem with authenticating this item. It's authentic, and if someone with experience were to authenticate it... they would know that. However, we have found that when there are significant issues with the logos or embossing and other authentication clues, that we have a difficult time moving them. If it's just one thing... faded logo for example, we'll take it. But when there are several issues, we just don't accept them.

I guess I miss spoke earlier when I said that we want every single authentic Chanel item that we can get our hands on (that aren't clothing). When there is an item with significant issues with the authentication markings and features that are used in authentication, we do not accept these bags.

Thank you so much... we'll overnight it asap, and considering our communication gaffs, I'd love to offer you a $250 bonus on any item that we have quoted for you that you end up sending us. I'm so sorry for any discomfort that this has caused you. 

Sarah


----------



## devik

It sounds like they're saying your Chanel has issues of poor workmanship - _not _that it's fake, but that an uneducated buyer might _think _that it's fake based on the quality concerns. Fashionphile doesn't want to deal with unhappy buyers who accuse them of selling a fake - whether or not the buyer is wrong. So they're not willing to accept your bag because they don't want to deal with the headaches.


----------



## devik

Also, the title of this thread is a little dramatic and to me seems unjustified. I don't see anything "fraudulent" in what has transpired here, from how you've reported it. I understand being upset by this but it doesn't seem fair to the business to use a word like that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

OP from the e-mail you received from Sarah it appears that your Chanel bag
has quality control problems.. There are several issues that have been
outlined by Sarah in her response to you & that they are significant enough not to
be able to sell the bag. The issues are, inconsistent sticthing, logo is blurry
the turn lock isn't smooth, do they exist or do you dispute them? 

And this is a brand new Chanel bag? 

Granted communication fell short & Sarah recognizes that & has offered
you an apology & she has explained all of this quite clearly.


----------



## blue2013

My bag passed Chanel quality control to make it to the boutique. I did not see any flaws on my bag. The flaws Sarah outlined, to me sounded a bit vague. Which stitching problem? She wasn't being specific about it. 

I sent in over 10+ pics. If there was stitching problem, they could have seen it. My pictures were all high resolution quality. I understand the turn lock's smoothness can't be determined based on photos but they do have very high mark up (over $1000) so if a buyer comes back to them, they should be able to take all liability. 

The logo is NOT blurry. I will post a picture of the logo when I receive the bag back. It sounds to me that they tried to find flaws on my bag because I was rightfully able to depend myself against their fake accusation. 

If my bag was defective like they claimed, they could have said so in the beginning. Instead they told me their authenticator was sensitive about some certain features on my bag and could not confirm authenticity. 

From what I see, it looks like they would claim a bag is fake just get out of the contract. If one disputes it, they would find flaws on it to back up their claim. It happened to a member on here before. They accused her authentic WOC to be fake. After she forwarded receipt, they said the CC logo is crooked so they had to return. Why didn't they say so in the beginning?

I still stand behind my observation that they are fraudulent in the sense that they would make up stories to get out of buying a bag they don't think can be flipped quick.


----------



## blue2013

Here is the link to the thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/fashionphile-does-not-how-to-authenticate-905129.html

If it only happened to me, I could chalk it up and say it's an honest mistake. But it has happened to other people. It looks like it's their normal practice which I do not think is ethical. 

If they really found legitimate flaws on my bag and send me specific photos of those. I would be glad to take my bag back with an apology. Regardless how nice and professional Sarah sounds, I still think that the flaws were made up. 

Yes my bag was brand new.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I wouldn't worry about it.  From what I see, sellers earn more money selling the bag themselves.  These companies want to flip your purse; I rather do that myself.  You worked for the bag, not them.  They function like a pawn shop to me. It is strictly what will give them the most return, ethics secondary. I expect low offers from them, and I would only use them if I did not feel like selling my purse myself.  Good luck selling your bag if that is what you want to do.


----------



## Love Of My Life

blue2013 said:


> Here is the link to the thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/fashionphile-does-not-how-to-authenticate-905129.html
> 
> If it only happened to me, I could chalk it up and say it's an honest mistake. But it has happened to other people. It looks like it's their normal practice which I do not think is ethical.
> 
> If they really found legitimate flaws on my bag and send me specific photos of those. I would be glad to take my bag back with an apology. Regardless how nice and professional Sarah sounds, I still think that the flaws were made up.
> 
> Yes my bag was brand new.


 

I'm guessing that you did some research before making the decision to send the bag
to Fashionphile & even based on the thread that you have posted  the link to which
was from May 8th, you still chose to send your bag to them in spite of what
was posted? 

A picture is worth a thousand words.. At this point it would be beneficial
to see pics of  the bag that was sent to Fashiophile.


----------



## blue2013

I actually sold a few items to them with no problem. I sent my bag to them because they accepted my 10+ photos with a quote. Why shouldn't I send it to them? I knew my bag was completely authentic and in the condition as shown in my pics. I was honest with my description and pictures. If they want to back out of the contract, it's their problem to worry about not mine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

blue2013 said:


> I actually sold a few items to them with no problem. I sent my bag to them because they accepted my 10+ photos with a quote. Why shouldn't I send it to them? I knew my bag was completely authentic and in the condition as shown in my pics. I was honest with my description and pictures. If they want to back out of the contract, it's their problem to worry about not mine.


 

With that said, there would be no reason for you not to have sent the bag
as you have a previous & pleasant history with this company.

But the issues that have been outlined by Fashionphile are very different
from what you have described.

So your bag is brand new with no issues to speak of? Do you still have
any of the photos that you submitted to Fashionphile that you could post here?

It appears to be a mistake clearly for which an explanation has been offered
as well as an  apology.

Even though this is at your emotional expense & disappointing, the best of the best
authenticators make mistakes but calling Fashionphile fraudulent over this decision
doesn't seem just & because there are quality control issues according to them with your
bag &  since there are no pictures at this moment to back you up or them for that
matter, that word just doesn't appropriate for this issue.


----------



## uadjit

The communication was bad but you got a thorough explanation. I think it's a bit of a stretch to call them "fraudulent".


----------



## deacc

Doesn't fashionphile pay for shipping both ways? Why would they waste money to do so? Makes no sense unless they have a valid reason.


----------



## poopsie

There is already quite an involved discussion ----as in over 1300 posts----- regarding this sort of thing  here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...e-from-fashionphile-again-warning-371412.html


----------



## MAGJES

blue2013 said:


> My bag passed Chanel quality control to make it to the boutique. I did not see any flaws on my bag. The flaws Sarah outlined, to me sounded a bit vague. Which stitching problem? She wasn't being specific about it.
> 
> I sent in over 10+ pics. If there was stitching problem, they could have seen it. My pictures were all high resolution quality. I understand the turn lock's smoothness can't be determined based on photos but they do have very high mark up (over $1000) so if a buyer comes back to them, they should be able to take all liability.
> 
> The logo is NOT blurry. I will post a picture of the logo when I receive the bag back. It sounds to me that they tried to find flaws on my bag because I was rightfully able to depend myself against their fake accusation.
> 
> If my bag was defective like they claimed, they could have said so in the beginning. Instead they told me their authenticator was sensitive about some certain features on my bag and could not confirm authenticity.
> 
> From what I see, it looks like they would claim a bag is fake just get out of the contract. If one disputes it, they would find flaws on it to back up their claim. It happened to a member on here before. They accused her authentic WOC to be fake. After she forwarded receipt, they said the CC logo is crooked so they had to return. Why didn't they say so in the beginning?
> 
> I still stand behind my observation that they are fraudulent in the sense that they would make up stories to get out of buying a bag they don't think can be flipped quick.



You may not like that they do not want to sell your bag but calling them fraudulent because they are telling you something you do not want to hear is unfair and borders on defamation.


----------



## blue2013

MAGJES said:


> You may not like that they do not want to sell your bag but calling them fraudulent because they are telling you something you do not want to hear is unfair and borders on defamation.



First they said my bag has features that make it inauthenticate-able. After i called them out, they admitted that its authentic but its defective. Why so quick to change stories? I do not mind them rejecting my bag but calling it fake then putting it down to get out of a contract is fraudulent practice and unethical. Just tell me they already have two, i would be happy to take it back. I dont see anything remotely legitimate about this type of practice. 

To poster that said they cover shipping both ways. No they do not. Not return shipping at least. they first wanted $40 to ship it back. However i demanded that my bag to be returned to me at no charge because its not my fault they changed their mind. When i got my quote they only had one listed and it wasnt on sale.

If my bag passed chanel QC i wonder why it couldnt pass fashionphile qc. I doubt they have stricter qc proceedures. I am very picky with my bags and own many chanel bags. I am familiar with the normal features of an authentic chanel bag and i certainly wouldnt have purchased it if it was defective. I know how my bag looks. It is not defective. I know they lied and i do not worry if others dont believe me.

And until you have seen my bag, how would you know sarah was telling the truth or it was fabricated to cover their behind? Look! It has happened before. 


 Thanks for listening.


----------



## Megs

I just want to let you know I changed the thread title of this thread. I welcome everyone to share both positive and negative experiences but when there is a title that we feel may be misleading, we like to reword. Your thread and posts remain the same, but I want to steer clear of labeling something fraudulent. PM me if you have any questions anyone!


----------



## poopsie

Megs said:


> I just want to let you know I changed the thread title of this thread. I welcome everyone to share both positive and negative experiences but when there is a title that we feel may be misleading, we like to reword. Your thread and posts remain the same, but I want to steer clear of labeling something fraudulent. PM me if you have any questions anyone!





We already have a FP thread.........................shouldn't this be merged with that one? There are two Tradesy threads as well and it gets confusing as there is much cross posting.


----------



## BeenBurned

blue2013 said:


> My bag passed Chanel quality control to make it to the boutique. I did not see any flaws on my bag. The flaws Sarah outlined, to me sounded a bit vague. Which stitching problem? She wasn't being specific about it.
> 
> _She wasn't vague at all. She explained the issues and why they chose not to take it. _
> 
> *snip*
> 
> they do have very high mark up (over $1000) so if a buyer comes back to them, they should be able to take all liability.
> _
> But as she explained, they'd just rather not deal with it. That's their right! _
> 
> The logo is NOT blurry. I will post a picture of the logo when I receive the bag back. It sounds to me that they tried to find flaws on my bag because I was rightfully able to depend myself against their fake accusation.
> 
> _She explained very clearly that the person erred in explaining why they didn't want to accept the bag. _
> 
> _Her explanation: _"have spoken with the employee that originally evaluated your bag when it  came in. The problem with this bag is not that it's a fake... but that  it has significant issues such that a bag like this ends up being very  difficult to sell. This should have been marked as a Quality Control  problem."
> 
> If my bag was defective like they claimed, they could have said so in the beginning. Instead they told me their authenticator was sensitive about some certain features on my bag and could not confirm authenticity.
> 
> _See above. She explained VERY CLEARLY that someone who knows Chanel WOULD be able to authenticate it.
> 
> Her point is that buyers aren't expert. Buyers don't know the minute details to look for to confirm authenticity. Buyers often read the BS-laden "authenticity guides" that permeate the internet and accuse honest sellers of selling fakes because that's what they read.
> 
> So in order to avoid an inexperienced buyer raising concerns, she chose not to look for trouble and declined your item.
> _
> I still stand behind my observation that they are fraudulent in the sense that they would make up stories to get out of buying a bag they don't think can be flipped quick.
> 
> _If you insist they're fraudulent just because they chose not to accept your bag, you're welcome to avoid using them in the future, but seriously, you're taking it way too personally because it's not fraud and they're not refusing you -- they're refusing your bag! _






blue2013 said:


> If my bag passed chanel QC i wonder why it couldnt pass fashionphile qc. I doubt they have stricter qc proceedures. I am very picky with my bags and own many chanel bags. I am familiar with the normal features of an authentic chanel bag and i certainly wouldnt have purchased it if it was defective. I know how my bag looks. It is not defective. I know they lied and i do not worry if others dont believe me.


A bag can pass quality control and a buyer knows it authentic and wouldn't question authenticity on a bag they bought directly from Chanel. 

But a reseller has a higher standard and doesn't want to buy trouble so on the secondary market, the seller is going to be a lot pickier. 



MAGJES said:


> You may not like that they do not want to sell  your bag but calling them fraudulent because they are telling you  something you do not want to hear is unfair and borders on  defamation.


I wouldn't call it defamation but it sure sounds like sour grapes. 

Consignment stores have the right to pick and choose what they want to accept to sell. If there's an item that's going to be a potential PITA for them, they choose not to accept it. 

As we see so often here, buyers will question an item because it's wrinkled, missing a strap, hologram is illegible, stitching is crooked, etc. Although the buyer might allege fake because of issues, not every issue is an authenticity issue. Often, they're quality control issues and make the bag no less authentic!

And that's what Sarah was trying to explain to you. 

People think because they're buying designer items, often very expensive designer items, they expect perfection. But because they're made by humans, there can be human errors. i.e., a missed stitch or a stamp with uneven pressure.


----------



## jellyv

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't call it defamation but



You might if you'd seen the original title of the thread, now edited (see Megs' post, #17).


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't call it defamation but it sure sounds like sour grapes.





jellyv said:


> You might if you'd seen the original title of the thread, now edited (see Megs' post, #17).


I did see the original title and in post 			#*16* (now having been edited out) the OP repeated that she still thinks they were fraudulent. In this case, I believe this would be her opinion of this transaction. Rather than looking at it from a reseller's point of view, she's taking it personally and is insulted that her bag wasn't good enough for Fashionphile.  

This particular OP tends to have tunnel vision and be very insistent and defensive when she believes she's been wronged and nothing anyone says is going to change her mind.


----------



## jellyv

Agree. 

OP, consider this: reseller sites turn down tons of bags submitted to them every day. It's all about making decisions on the specific inventory they choose to list. It doesn't really matter how you (or any would-be consigner) might feel about this decision process, so may as well be a realist about your goods and realize that not everybody sees them the same way you do.


----------



## clairehambrick

I'm sorry no one is being supportive! If I was you i'd be very upset. Especially because it seems like they are making all of this nonsense up!! I hope your able to get this all figured out!


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> I did see the original title and in post             #*16* (now having been edited out) the OP repeated that she still thinks they were fraudulent. In this case, I believe this would be her opinion of this transaction. Rather than looking at it from a reseller's point of view, she's taking it personally and is insulted that her bag wasn't good enough for Fashionphile.
> 
> *This particular OP tends to have tunnel vision and be very insistent and defensive when she believes she's been wronged and nothing anyone says is going to change her mind.*



It seems a little unfair to say this. Comes across as very judgey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

clairehambrick said:


> I'm sorry no one is being supportive! If I was you i'd be very upset. Especially because it seems like they are making all of this nonsense up!! I hope your able to get this all figured out!


 


Showing support is one thing being realistic about your issue is another.

Early on in this thread the OP was asked to show pictures of the issues on her
brand new Chanel bag that were pointed out by Fashionphile that OP
has disputed.

While the bag is not in OP's possession at the moment, would think
that the 10 photos that were sent to Fashionphile might be available
to post here so that our own conclusions can be drawn. IYKWIM
This would be fair to the OP  as well as to Fashionphile..


----------



## clairehambrick

hotshot said:


> Showing support is one thing being realistic about your issue is another.
> 
> Early on in this thread the OP was asked to show pictures of the issues on her
> brand new Chanel bag that were pointed out by Fashionphile that OP
> has disputed.
> 
> While the bag is not in OP's possession at the moment, would think
> that the 10 photos that were sent to Fashionphile might be available
> to post here so that our own conclusions can be drawn. IYKWIM
> This would be fair to the OP  as well as to Fashionphile..



Well OP... post the pictures!!


----------



## devik

In this case, pictures are only going to help if you're expert in Chanel. As far as I know, we have only like maybe three active members in all of tPF who know Chanel well enough to offer an opinion, and I've not seen them on this thread thus far.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pictures aren't necessary and don't matter. The bag is authentic, confirmed authentic by Fashionphile when she admitted that it was someone else who misspoke about the issues, thus interpreted as being alleged fake by the OP. 

As I interpreted FP's message, even the authenticator wasn't implying that the bag was fake but was saying that the authentication indicators were damaged or missing, thus risking a potential buyer feeling doubtful of authenticity.

In the brands I authenticate, I (and others) will often advise against purchasing or reselling an authentic item that has issues severe enough to cause a non-expert to doubt authenticity.

As we've seen so many times, even when buyers are told items are authentic, they still doubt the fact. 

Whether pictures show the extent of quality issues or not is irrelevant. FP or any other reseller has the right to pick and choose who they want to do business with, which items they want to accept and which items they want to refuse. 

FP and her company have chosen not to accept the OP's bag. That doesn't mean they don't like the OP!! It's just that they consider her bag to be a potential liability.


----------



## Love Of My Life

devik said:


> In this case, pictures are only going to help if you're expert in Chanel. As far as I know, we have only like maybe three active members in all of tPF who know Chanel well enough to offer an opinion, and I've not seen them on this thread thus far.


 

The OP has used some very inflammatory words against Fashionphile
& Fashionphile has said the bag is authentic , but that the bag has
quality control issues .. let's see what those issues are & the pictures
will show those issues if the OP decides to be fair & post them..


----------



## devik

hotshot said:


> The OP has used some very inflammatory words against Fashionphile
> & Fashionphile has said the bag is authentic , but that the bag has
> quality control issues .. let's see what those issues are & the pictures
> will show those issues if the OP decides to be fair & post them..



I don't see how any of this matters. As you said, Fashionphile said it's authentic. They never said it's fake (even in the first poorly-worded response they didn't say that). Fashionphile can choose to accept or reject any bag they want. What will anyone else's opinions of the bag do to change these facts?


----------



## devik

Oh. I see that BeenBurned already said all that I said.  

Didn't see that when responding to hotshot's quote of my prior. You're too quick for me!


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Oh. I see that BeenBurned already said all that I said.
> 
> Didn't see that when responding to hotshot's quote of my prior. You're too quick for me!


 

It's along the same lines as buyers coming an complaining that they tried to buy an item and found themselves blocked. Or sellers complaining about a buyer and we advise to add that PITA to your BBL. 

Sellers (whether ebay, bonz, online consignment store, B&M consignment store or any other business) can pick and choose who they want to do business with. And that's what FP did. 

Who are we to question her choice and who are we to question whether the pictures showed anything at all?


----------



## Love Of My Life

devik said:


> also, the title of this thread is a little dramatic and to me seems unjustified. I don't see anything "fraudulent" in what has transpired here, from how you've reported it. I understand being upset by this but it doesn't seem fair to the business to use a word like that.


 


magjes said:


> you may not like that they do not want to sell your bag but calling them fraudulent because they are telling you something you do not want to hear is unfair and borders on defamation.


 

+1

Fashionphile can reject a bag for whatever reason they see fit, but when
OP accuses them of being fradulent, she should provide the backup to be
fair, but that is entirely up to her at this point.


----------



## threadbender

I agree that FP should be able to accept/reject whichever items they choose.  I have never dealt with them, so am unclear about one thing. If they agree/accept an item and you ship it to them, then they decide they do not want it, why is the seller responsible for the return shipping? I guess I could see it if the item is significantly different from the photos, but if it is simply, as FP told the OP, that it is a potential issue with a future buyer, shouldn't FP pay for the return? The bag is authentic and, seemingly, not misrepresented, so I am just curious.


----------



## ThisVNchick

blue2013 said:


> *My bag passed Chanel quality control to make it to the boutique. *I did not see any flaws on my bag. The flaws Sarah outlined, to me sounded a bit vague. Which stitching problem? She wasn't being specific about it.



Actually, I have seen many times (you can see proof on the Chanel subforum) where bags in the boutique are really off in certain areas. Many Chanel members will agree, the quality of Chanel as greatly decreased in the past years, making it much harder to authenticate authentic Chanel and superfakes, given the defects in some authentic Chanel bags. There have been countless threads about misaligned quilted and crooked CC turnlocks- all bags purchased from Chanel boutiques. I have a friend who rejected 5 different jumbo flaps because the caviar was not consistent throughout the bag. So that just tells you that the QC over at Chanel is slipping, although you might have not been aware.

I know you're upset with the situation, but if FP says that there are defects on your bag that makes it hard to sell and they can't accept it, it's a valid reason to reject your bag. If I was a buyer on FP, and saw an authentic Chanel with a crooked CC, I probably wouldn't want it. Why spend thousands of dollar on a purse that looks like it could possibly be a fake?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I've never had to return anything to a Chanel boutique. Would they make an exception to their return policy for the OP if her brand new bag is defective, as FP claims? This is not a slight against the OP, but it is possible a trained authenticator noticed flaws the OP didn't see at the time of purchase.


----------



## devik

carlpsmom said:


> I agree that FP should be able to accept/reject whichever items they choose.  I have never dealt with them, so am unclear about one thing. If they agree/accept an item and you ship it to them, then they decide they do not want it, why is the seller responsible for the return shipping? I guess I could see it if the item is significantly different from the photos, but if it is simply, as FP told the OP, that it is a potential issue with a future buyer, shouldn't FP pay for the return? The bag is authentic and, seemingly, not misrepresented, so I am just curious.



Where did you hear that FP is not paying for the return? Didn't the email that the OP posted say that FP is overnighting her the bag back? They pay for shipping the bag TO them, I don't see why they would charge for shipping it back in a case like this.


----------



## threadbender

devik said:


> Where did you hear that FP is not paying for the return? Didn't the email that the OP posted say that FP is overnighting her the bag back? They pay for shipping the bag TO them, I don't see why they would charge for shipping it back in a case like this.



in post 16

"To poster that said they cover shipping both ways. No they do not. Not  return shipping at least. they first wanted $40 to ship it back. However  i demanded that my bag to be returned to me at no charge because its  not my fault they changed their mind. When i got my quote they only had  one listed and it wasnt on sale."


----------



## devik

carlpsmom said:


> in post 16
> 
> "To poster that said they cover shipping both ways. No they do not. Not  return shipping at least. they first wanted $40 to ship it back. However  i demanded that my bag to be returned to me at no charge because its  not my fault they changed their mind. When i got my quote they only had  one listed and it wasnt on sale."



Ah - I missed that when I skimmed the thread again. No wonder the OP was so POed.


----------



## Hawaiifamily4

I wanted to know if anyone had any positive experiences selling things on fashionphile?? Just sent off my first 2 bags to them.. Little nervouswondering


----------



## hgbag

I've sold to them several times over the past five years.  No problems at all.  HTH!


----------



## hawaii_girl808

Not to worry. I sold my Chanel GST to them. Great experience.


----------



## sherimehling

I just started using them and so far so good. They seem to sell things quickly and I love the direct deposit into my account.


----------



## 4purse

What portion of the selling value due they take?


----------



## axcarter

Hawaiifamily4 said:


> I wanted to know if anyone had any positive experiences selling things on fashionphile?? Just sent off my first 2 bags to them.. Little nervouswondering



I sold 3 bags to them within the past month. Item usually gets to them within a week and they deposit money into my bank acct within the next couple of days after that. All have worked out fine for me so far.


----------



## SHHMOM

Can someone tell me, do they automatically put payment in PayPal if that was your option or once you get the notification saying account balance, unpaid item do you have to do something for payment?


----------



## vivelebag

hawaii_girl808 said:


> Not to worry. I sold my Chanel GST to them. Great experience.




Glad to hear you're a happy consignor with FP. Would you mind sharing the amount you received from them? I have a black GST SHW in barely used condition I'm considering letting go and this thread is useful. Thanks!


----------



## db89

Which do you prefer to sell your LV to..fashiophile or yoogies


----------



## pukasonqo

have you tried reebonz here in oz? they have a store in sydney
you can contact them online


----------



## vinbenphon1

Glad I found this thread, I'm very interested in doing this as well. I guess it is a much better option than ebay for us because the Aussie dollar is low.   i'm going to send off a couple of quotes today I'll post back what happens.


----------



## sherimehling

4purse said:


> What portion of the selling value due they take?




You get 70%, they get 30% usually for things under$3000. It's all explained on their website and any questions you can call them too. They were very nice on the phone. Good luck!


----------



## 4purse

sherimehling said:


> You get 70%, they get 30% usually for things under$3000. It's all explained on their website and any questions you can call them too. They were very nice on the phone. Good luck!




Thank You


----------



## Love Of My Life

OP, has your bag been returned at this point & the quality control issues that
were pointed out do you recognize as being valid? Or do you still think fashionphile
was wrong ?


----------



## Luxurybabie

I recently shipped a Hermes Kelly to Fashionphile which has been authenticated by Carol Diva and confirm the authenticity. However Fashionphile sent me an email saying this bag is not authentic. Who else can I go to to get the best 2nd opinion?


----------



## H. for H.

http://www.bababebi.com was highly recommended to by a friend, and is also an authenticator on this forum who specializes in Hermes.


----------



## cr1stalangel

I seconded Bababebi service to authenticate Hermes items.


----------



## Luvbolide

Carol Diva's reputation for accuracy in her authentications has been taking a terrible beating in the past couple of years.  You can do a search for her name on the eBay thread for details.  

Just an FYI...


----------



## Luxurybabie

I have sold 55 bags to Fashionphile and more than 100 to Yoogis. I have problems with Fashionphile recently as they reduce the original offers from time to time. It happens to 4 times to my bags from June 2015. I always attach more than 10 photos to show the corners and condition of the bag. Yoogi's do not usually low down their offer. Yoogis has better customer service as they will email you when they receive your bags and also when your bags are checked in. I am not affiliated to either Fashionpile or Yoogis.


----------



## Luxurybabie

Thank you all for your opinion and recommendation! 

The hassle is now I have to organize international courier to pick up the bag from Fashionphile!  Fashionphile has not given any explanation about why they think the bag is not authentic.


----------



## absolutanne

Bababebi authenticated my B as well. She is professional and responds promptly.


----------



## jyyanks

Can you ask Fashionphile to authenticate with bababebi and they can deduct the fee from what they are supposed to pay you?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> Can you ask Fashionphile to authenticate with bababebi and they can deduct the fee from what they are supposed to pay you?


This - bababebi can authenticate with photos.

You also IMO do deserve to understand what their issues with your bag are. "Fashionphile" and "H expert" are not synonymous in my mind


----------



## catsinthebag

There was another thread recently (unfortunately I can't remember where) in which another poster complained that Fashionphile had turned a bag down for not being authentic. The poster said they bought the bag (it may have been Chanel) at the boutique and knew it was authentic, and when they pressed Fashionphile, the people there admitted the issue was wear, not authenticity. I don't remember all the details, but it does seem that Fashionphile has a history of doing this.


----------



## mistikat

catsinthebag said:


> There was another thread recently (unfortunately I can't remember where) in which another poster complained that Fashionphile had turned a bag down for not being authentic. The poster said they bought the bag (it may have been Chanel) at the boutique and knew it was authentic, and when they pressed Fashionphile, the people there admitted the issue was wear, not authenticity. I don't remember all the details, but it does seem that Fashionphile has a history of doing this.


 
That's not quite what happened, as I recall from reading that thread (it's in the Ebay subforum, I believe). I think Fashionphile said that the way that particular bag was manufactured made it more likely that a potential buyer would question authenticity - I don't think they called an authentic bag fake.


----------



## catsinthebag

mistikat said:


> That's not quite what happened, as I recall from reading that thread (it's in the Ebay subforum, I believe). I think Fashionphile said that the way that particular bag was manufactured made it more likely that a potential buyer would question authenticity - I don't think they called an authentic bag fake.



You're probably recalling it better than me! I thought the poster said the bag was originally declined for authenticity and after the poster pushed for more info, Fashionphile said it wasn't for that reason. But I clearly don't remember all the details!


----------



## mistikat

It's this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/very-bad-experience-with-fashionphile-909395.html

The consignor wasn't told the bag was fake though that seems to be how she interpreted it.


----------



## bellapurse

luxurybabie said:


> i have sold 55 bags to fashionphile and more than 100 to yoogis. I have problems with fashionphile recently as they reduce the original offers from time to time. It happens to 4 times to my bags from june 2015. I always attach more than 10 photos to show the corners and condition of the bag. Yoogi's do not usually low down their offer. Yoogis has better customer service as they will email you when they receive your bags and also when your bags are checked in. I am not affiliated to either fashionpile or yoogis.




+1


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, this is a question for those who consign their stuff - what happen to your UNSOLD items after the 30% discount period?  Return to you or listed on their 'outlet'??  I was eyeing something  and it disappeared from their website after that.  I don't believe it was sold ..


----------



## love2sh0p

hi ladies... Am a bit confused about their consignment offers... 

So for example if it says "consignment offer between $100-$200" is that estimated? So if there any chance I would get paid out for less then $100 without my consent? 

I'm a bit nervous to send some items because even though the minimum payout seems fair for most items I consigned a few things with shop-hers recently and their consignment estimate was reasonable but they ended up lowering the price so I got much less then the minimum estimated. thanks!


----------



## bellapurse

Be careful with this shop!  My items have been there for a week.  I have been emailing and calling and no accurate response.  Their customer service department is rude and they yelled at me when I called them out about their 36-48 hr check in/payout policy and their vague response.


----------



## Love Of My Life

love2sh0p said:


> hi ladies... Am a bit confused about their consignment offers...
> 
> So for example if it says "consignment offer between $100-$200" is that estimated? So if there any chance I would get paid out for less then $100 without my consent?
> 
> I'm a bit nervous to send some items because even though the minimum payout seems fair for most items I consigned a few things with shop-hers recently and their consignment estimate was reasonable but they ended up lowering the price so I got much less then the minimum estimated. thanks!


 

$100 - $200 is a big spread.. I would want an exact amount to be frank..


----------



## Luxurybabie

I finally booked Fedex to pick up the bag. It costs me $300. Fashionphile didn't want to drop the bag at Fedex and didn't even want to make a phone call to local Fedex to pick up. I personally called Fedex in the US and sent remote pick up request to Fedex in Australia to pick up. So far I still have doubts about authenticity as I resent all photos ( more than 30 photosto Carol Diva) and she said she couldn't see any problems with the bag. I will get third party opinion when I receive the bag from Fedex. If it turns out to be authentic I believe Fashionphile rejected the bag for other issues as they couldn't honor the quote.


----------



## Luxurybabie

I would say this is common commercial activities. I am surprised they returned the bag to you rather than lowering the quote.

I have shipped quite a few bags to both Fashionphile and Yoogis. Fashionphile has frequently lowered down the quoted price recently. I shipped my small Chanel boy to them it was quoted $3100 and when they received they quoted $2500 due to the wear at all edges and perfume scent. I accepted the final quote as I don't want any return hassles.They said the bag is not in excellent condition but checked in as very good condition. The bag is still selling on their website for $4250. A week later I shipped the medium Chanel boy to them and price quoted was $3800 and they reduced it to $3200. So far I haven't seen this bag being listed on their website yet. I understand they have to make money however I did sent photos of bottoms or corners. It is quite frustrating that they keep doing this I think it's their common commercial practice.


----------



## mistikat

Luxurybabie said:


> I finally booked Fedex to pick up the bag. It costs me $300. Fashionphile didn't want to drop the bag at Fedex and didn't even want to make a phone call to local Fedex to pick up. I personally called Fedex in the US and sent remote pick up request to Fedex in Australia to pick up. So far I still have doubts about authenticity as I resent all photos ( more than 30 photosto Carol Diva) and she said she couldn't see any problems with the bag. I will get third party opinion when I receive the bag from Fedex. If it turns out to be authentic I believe Fashionphile rejected the bag for other issues as they couldn't honor the quote.


 
A bit confused as to why you would resend the photos to Carol Diva when in your first post you expressed doubts about her authentication. Also unsure why, given your other posts expressing dissatisfaction with Fashionphile in other posts, you keep sending them bags to sell for you.


----------



## jyyanks

Luxurybabie said:


> I finally booked Fedex to pick up the bag. It costs me $300. Fashionphile didn't want to drop the bag at Fedex and didn't even want to make a phone call to local Fedex to pick up. I personally called Fedex in the US and sent remote pick up request to Fedex in Australia to pick up. So far I still have doubts about authenticity as I resent all photos ( more than 30 photosto Carol Diva) and she said she couldn't see any problems with the bag. I will get third party opinion when I receive the bag from Fedex. If it turns out to be authentic I believe Fashionphile rejected the bag for other issues as they couldn't honor the quote.




I don't trust Carol Diva as she claims to be an expert in all brands and I don't think one person is capable. There are several stories where she has been incorrect. If you get a second opinion, I suggest going to a different authenticator - one who specializes in H. I always use bababebi as H is the sole brand she specializes in.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luxurybabie said:


> I finally booked Fedex to pick up the bag. It costs me $300. Fashionphile didn't want to drop the bag at Fedex and didn't even want to make a phone call to local Fedex to pick up. I personally called Fedex in the US and sent remote pick up request to Fedex in Australia to pick up. So far I still have doubts about authenticity as I resent all photos ( more than 30 photosto Carol Diva) and she said she couldn't see any problems with the bag. I will get third party opinion when I receive the bag from Fedex. If it turns out to be authentic I believe Fashionphile rejected the bag for other issues as they couldn't honor the quote.


 

 I would contact Bababebi for Hermes as she is one of the best experts
 around, IMO..


----------



## Hermesaholic

When you get the bag back take it to Hermes for spa treatment.  If it isnt authentic they wont service it.  There is your authentication.  Personally I have seen bags on Fashionphile over the years that I thought looked questionable (thats not to say they were fakes, I dont know) .  In other words trust few.  I would go straight to Hermes.


----------



## Luxurybabie

mistikat said:


> A bit confused as to why you would resend the photos to Carol Diva when in your first post you expressed doubts about her authentication. Also unsure why, given your other posts expressing dissatisfaction with Fashionphile in other posts, you keep sending them bags to sell for you.





I resent the photo to Carol Diva to review and just to make sure she didn't miss anything before. She did authentication for this Hermes and I just want her to double check.

I have sent more than 50 bags to Fashionphile so far and it was okay. This is the first Hermes bag I sent. All the chaos happened recently and now I have to think about who I should sell the bags to.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Luxurybabie said:


> I resent the photo to Carol Diva to review and just to make sure she didn't miss anything before. She did authentication for this Hermes and I just want her to double check.
> 
> I have sent more than 50 bags to Fashionphile so far and it was okay. This is the first Hermes bag I sent. All the chaos happened recently and now I have to think about who I should sell the bags to.



I sold my aligator wallet to fashionphile which I bought from boutique myself...I didnt included cities nor receipt, but there is no problem...They received it and paid me right the way


----------



## newbiebag

Hermesaholic said:


> When you get the bag back take it to Hermes for spa treatment.  If it isnt authentic they wont service it.  There is your authentication.  Personally I have seen bags on Fashionphile over the years that I thought looked questionable (thats not to say they were fakes, I dont know) .  In other words trust few.  I would go straight to Hermes.



Best advice I've heard. Go straight to the source.


----------



## love2sh0p

Luxurybabie said:


> I would say this is common commercial activities. I am surprised they returned the bag to you rather than lowering the quote.
> 
> I have shipped quite a few bags to both Fashionphile and Yoogis. Fashionphile has frequently lowered down the quoted price recently. I shipped my small Chanel boy to them it was quoted $3100 and when they received they quoted $2500 due to the wear at all edges and perfume scent. I accepted the final quote as I don't want any return hassles.They said the bag is not in excellent condition but checked in as very good condition. The bag is still selling on their website for $4250. A week later I shipped the medium Chanel boy to them and price quoted was $3800 and they reduced it to $3200. So far I haven't seen this bag being listed on their website yet. I understand they have to make money however I did sent photos of bottoms or corners. It is quite frustrating that they keep doing this I think it's their common commercial practice.



Are you referring to the direct buyout quote or the consignment estimate?

I'm really surprised that they reduced to quote on you. I've sold over 40 items to them since january (some new some used but all in great condition). and they only reduced a quote once on me. I only asked for direct buyout so no consignment for me.

I suggest for next time to take at least 7-10 photos using natural sunlight - perhaps by a window and of course no flash. The one time the reduced my quote was for a chanel woc that I look pictures of in the evening using flash.


----------



## Luxurybabie

love2sh0p said:


> Are you referring to the direct buyout quote or the consignment estimate?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised that they reduced to quote on you. I've sold over 40 items to them since january (some new some used but all in great condition). and they only reduced a quote once on me. I only asked for direct buyout so no consignment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest for next time to take at least 7-10 photos using natural sunlight - perhaps by a window and of course no flash. The one time the reduced my quote was for a chanel woc that I look pictures of in the evening using flash.




I always chose buyout. I usually send 8-12 photos including corner. Photos were taken indoor during daytime and under natural lighting. It didn't happen before however they have done it 4 times to my bags recently.


----------



## mistikat

Hermesaholic said:


> When you get the bag back take it to Hermes for spa treatment.  If it isnt authentic they wont service it.  There is your authentication.  Personally I have seen bags on Fashionphile over the years that I thought looked questionable (thats not to say they were fakes, I dont know) .  In other words trust few.  I would go straight to Hermes.


 
One of the reasons Hermes has tightened up on the bags they will accept for spa is that people misuse the service by bringing in bags that need absolutely no work to test if they are authentic or not. I've been told this by SAs in different stores and I believe it is true. The spa service is meant to fix/repair/maintain bags. It's not meant to provide proof of authenticity.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> One of the reasons Hermes has tightened up on the bags they will accept for spa is that people misuse the service by bringing in bags that need absolutely no work to test if they are authentic or not. I've been told this by SAs in different stores and I believe it is true. The spa service is meant to fix/repair/maintain bags. It's not meant to provide proof of authenticity.



This makes sense.  I understand the desire to have Hermes "authenticate" bags via spa, but it does clog up a service that has a different purpose.  I would be annoyed if a legitimate spa request were delayed or refused because too many people are having their pre-loved bags "examined" via spa.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> This makes sense.  I understand the desire to have Hermes "authenticate" bags via spa, but it does clog up a service that has a different purpose.  I would be annoyed if a legitimate spa request were delayed or refused because too many people are having their pre-loved bags "examined" via spa.


True.  To clarify, since the bag was used and there seemed to possibly be issues with the condition as a reason for rejection --as I read the comments-- I suggested it as it would address both potential issues.


----------



## Mindi B

Hermesaholic said:


> True.  To clarify, since the bag was used and there seemed to possibly be issues with the condition as a reason for rejection --as I read the comments-- I suggested it as it would address both potential issues.



Yup, I understand.  I was more responding to mistikat's observation that on a larger scale, spa isn't intended as an authentication service.  Of course each case must be evaluated on its merits!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I understand.  I was more responding to mistikat's observation that on a larger scale, spa isn't intended as an authentication service.  Of course each case must be evaluated on its merits!


Thanks. Agreed!


----------



## Luxurybabie

Hi all thank you for your suggestions! I have got the bag back and got the recommended authentication to authenticate this bag. It is confirmed that the bag is not authentic. So can I conclude Carol is not good at Hermes items? She has been pretty helpful with LV and Chanel items.


----------



## tonkamama

mistikat said:


> One of the reasons Hermes has tightened up on the bags they will accept for spa is that people misuse the service by bringing in bags that need absolutely no work to test if they are authentic or not. I've been told this by SAs in different stores and I believe it is true. *The spa service is meant to fix/repair/maintain bags. It's not meant to provide proof of authenticity.*



 *Totally agree!!*


----------



## Mininana

Luxurybabie said:


> Hi all thank you for your suggestions! I have got the bag back and got the recommended authentication to authenticate this bag. It is confirmed that the bag is not authentic. So can I conclude Carol is not good at Hermes items? She has been pretty helpful with LV and Chanel items.





So you bought a bag authenticated by carol diva and she later said it is not authentic?


----------



## bellapurse

Update:

It took 2 weeks, 13 emails, 6 phone calls to get paid for my items.  They posted one item before paying, very rude customer service and at some point they even asked if one item came in the same box with the other items.  Supposedly they had to request for a second authenticator.  Not sure why if dustbag, tags, serial number and even shopping bag was included.  This was a BIG headache!  They did offered me more $ for my items than Yoogis but I'm not sure if it was worth it.  The stress was superb.
If you ever do business with them make sure you videotape and take pics of everything.


----------



## smalls

bellapurse said:


> Update:
> 
> It took 2 weeks, 13 emails, 6 phone calls to get paid for my items.  They posted one item before paying, very rude customer service and at some point they even asked if one item came in the same box with the other items.  Supposedly they had to request for a second authenticator.  Not sure why if dustbag, tags, serial number and even shopping bag was included.  This was a BIG headache!  They did offered me more $ for my items than Yoogis but I'm not sure if it was worth it.  The stress was superb.
> If you ever do business with them make sure you videotape and take pics of everything.



Wow good to know.  I submitted some items online to them I was waiting to get quotes on to compare it to yoogis but seems like unless they come back with a huge difference if is probably not worth it.  Did your initial online quotes take 1-2 days?


----------



## missyb

I've never had any issues with FP ever and I've sold them quite a few bags.


----------



## bellapurse

Yes!  They were fast getting back to me with their initial quote.  Now this is the process once you send your items.  You send your items and you get a "got your box" kind of message.  Supposedly after that you wait 36-48 hrs to get their final quote and payment.  Well after 2 weeks of no definite response they posted one of the items and then they paid me.  According to one of their emails they pay you before posting the item.  That wasn't my case but I heard that before and as soon as saw my item posted I called them.  If you are sending jewelry it takes longer than that.  Yoogis was a breeze.  Their final quote and check payment was within 24 hrs.


----------



## smalls

bellapurse said:


> Yes!  They were fast getting back to me with their initial quote.  Now this is the process once you send your items.  You send your items and you get a "got your box" kind of message.  Supposedly after that you wait 36-48 hrs to get their final quote and payment.  Well after 2 weeks of no definite response they posted one of the items and then they paid me.  According to one of their emails they pay you before posting the item.  That wasn't my case but I heard that before and as soon as saw my item posted I called them.  If you are sending jewelry it takes longer than that.  Yoogis was a breeze.  Their final quote and check payment was within 24 hrs.



Thanks for sharing the process.  This is my first time I am working with them to get an estimate and it has been 2 days since I submitted my info online and am still waiting...


----------



## soleilbrun

smalls said:


> Thanks for sharing the process.  This is my first time I am working with them to get an estimate and it has been 2 days since I submitted my info online and am still waiting...



I submitted some items and it took 5 days for a quote They refused all my items saying they are only accepting nearly new or new items. 2 of my items were worn once! Oh well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mininana said:


> So you bought a bag authenticated by carol diva and she later said it is not authentic?



OP has a bag to sell. She had it authenticated by Carol Diva saying it's authentic. Later got rejected by the consigner. She then had it authenticated by a recommended authenticator here and the bag is deemed fake.


----------



## Mininana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OP has a bag to sell. She had it authenticated by Carol Diva saying it's authentic. Later got rejected by the consigner. She then had it authenticated by a recommended authenticator here and the bag is deemed fake.




Thanks for the clarification


----------



## StopHammertime

I have sold before with zero problems. However I recently sent in a watch for a quote and it took a little over a week to get back to me on it. I shipped it out Monday so we'll see how it goes this time with payment. I'm actually consigning this time instead of direct buy, in the past I only did direct buy but the consign offer was $200 more and I don't 'need' the money now so I thought I would try it out!


----------



## EmileH

I just wanted to share my experience. This story is so terrible that I wanted to make sure my recent birkin purchase was authentic. I went through bababebi as others suggested here. She is extremely professional, thorough, quick and reasonably priced. I highly recommend her. Thank God she confirmed that my bag is authentic. My condolences on the bad news about your Kelly. That's absolutely horrible.


----------



## K M L

StopHammertime said:


> I have sold before with zero problems. However I recently sent in a watch for a quote and it took a little over a week to get back to me on it. I shipped it out Monday so we'll see how it goes this time with payment. I'm actually consigning this time instead of direct buy, in the past I only did direct buy but the consign offer was $200 more and I don't 'need' the money now so I thought I would try it out!



Thanks for sharing -- please keep us updated on how the consignment process goes for you!


----------



## ptqcangel08

I just completed my first selling experience with fashionphile. Overall, the process went well and smooth for me. It took 3 weeks from the time I requested a quote to when I received my payment. I do live on the East Coast and requested a check payment so the time frame is as expected.  Their communication isn't as great as yoogiscloset. During the process, I only received two emails from them: one to give me a quote and the second one to tell me that my item has been "checked in". I assumed it means they authenticated it and is ready to process my payment.  I did call them a couple days after tracking showed delivered and was able to get someone on the phone to let me know they received my bag and will process payment in a few days.  All in all, I had no problem selling to them.  I was hesitant at first due to the reviews on here, but I took a chance and am happy with them since their quote was 25% higher than yoogiscloset.  

I hope my experience gives another data point to those looking to consign with fashionphile in the future.


----------



## jyyanks

I sold 3 Items on Fashionphile. The quote took about 2-3 days. They emailed me once they received my items and then a week later my check showed up. I'm very happy with the service I received and would sell to them again in a heartbeat. 

I also purchased some items from them. They were shipped quickly, beautifully packaged and as described. 

So far I have no complaints with buying or selling with Fashionphile.


----------



## StopHammertime

StopHammertime said:


> I have sold before with zero problems. However I recently sent in a watch for a quote and it took a little over a week to get back to me on it. I shipped it out Monday so we'll see how it goes this time with payment. I'm actually consigning this time instead of direct buy, in the past I only did direct buy but the consign offer was $200 more and I don't 'need' the money now so I thought I would try it out!




My package tracking shows delivered on Tuesday. Now Saturday and haven't gotten any kind of updates on it yet. Maybe different since I'm doing consignment instead of direct buy.


----------



## bellapurse

StopHammertime said:


> My package tracking shows delivered on Tuesday. Now Saturday and haven't gotten any kind of updates on it yet. Maybe different since I'm doing consignment instead of direct buy.




That happened to me and mine was a buyout.  They are very inconsistent!  Also, check yelp reviews and you'll see how upset people were when doing business with Fashionphile.


----------



## love2sh0p

ladies - Just to let you know their mainframe isnt compatible with many browsers

log into fashionphile from your desktop/laptop

then type into your browser:

www.fashionphile.com/my_sales

you will see the most up to date info. For some reason i couldnt access this from my iphone or ipad. Also didn't work with firefox on safari on my macbook... Looks like they are having IT issues.


----------



## joysyoggi

I sold a givenchy Antigone tote to Fashionphile, of coz their offer is much lower than selling it myself on eBay but I did not have to worry about scammers. Process was easy, received my money in few days. Highly recommended


----------



## barbie444

I recently sold a brand new Chanel Mini to them. I was VERY apprehensive at first, but I was pleasantly surprised. The quote took four days and shipping took a week once they received the item in two days they sent the check out. It took two weeks in total for them to quote the item and for me to get payed.


----------



## Tiare

Has anyone purchased from Fashionphile and decided to return? I have never purchased from a reseller like this before and have my eye on something, but, I want to make sure I won't get a run around if there is a problem. I would buy on Ebay more, but, the stress of all the scammers and issues just doesn't make it worthwhile. I like the idea of having more flexibility with these other sites.


----------



## love2sh0p

Tiare said:


> Has anyone purchased from Fashionphile and decided to return? I have never purchased from a reseller like this before and have my eye on something, but, I want to make sure I won't get a run around if there is a problem. I would buy on Ebay more, but, the stress of all the scammers and issues just doesn't make it worthwhile. I like the idea of having more flexibility with these other sites.




No problems here... (im in the US). I'm located in Florida and it took a long time for fashionphile to receive my return shipment since the return labels they provide are for ground shipping only. (a little over a week).. Then it took about a week to receive a return confirmation and then another 3 or so days to see the credit on my account. So it took a total of a little less three weeks from the time I sent it back to the time I saw the credit on my account. I would definatly be patient as far as returns go.


----------



## StopHammertime

StopHammertime said:


> My package tracking shows delivered on Tuesday. Now Saturday and haven't gotten any kind of updates on it yet. Maybe different since I'm doing consignment instead of direct buy.




Okay, the Monday after I posted this I received an email saying my item has been checked in. So it took an entire week after receiving it to 'check it in'. It is now Saturday again and it still isn't up for sale on the website. I have been very generous so far with my time tables but am getting kind of irritated that it's taking so long. I have to go back and check when I first sent in pictures for the quote, but I believe it has been about a month now between sending in the quote, getting the quote, the package shipping, and getting checked in. And it hasn't even been posted for sale yet! [emoji35]


----------



## calflu

Hi TPFers


I recently consigned a small Be Dior to Fashionphile 

I searched on FP a few times after FP said the bag was checked in but I've never seen my bag listed 

This past week, all of sudden FP deposited money into my PayPal account 

When I checked my FP account, the amount sold was exactly the amount deposited into my account which makes no sense 

It says the sale was below $3000 so I should get 70% of payout and was sold for $1895 and payout = $1895. 

There is a similar listing with different color but exact same model and size currently on FP at $3995. Even if my bag was sold at $3000 I would have been paid $2100 according to their pay scale , not $1895. 


I wrote to FP the same night I got deposit into my PP account but it's been 3 business days with no response 


It's hard for me to imagine a creditable business would do such a thing just to scam me a few hundred dollars.


Any advice and thoughts?

TIA


----------



## ironic568

Sorry to hear about this, Caflu. I would call them 1st thing Monday morning for some explanation.
Did you go the consignment, or direct buyout route?
My guess is that they mistook it and thought that you wanted to sell the bag directly to them?
If that's the case, you might see you bag appear on their website soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

You need to contact them for an explanation.

It could be a error & they may be in a position to correct it once an explanation
is given


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I experienced this once.  I brought in 3 LVs to them and refused the direct buyout offer right there.  Five weeks have gone by and I heard nothing from them even though I saw that 2 of my bags were sold on their site.  Then I received 2 checks that didn't quite match up.  

I contacted them using the contact form on their site and I received a reply the next morning.  They did in fact categorize my bags as direct buyout items and paid accordingly.  I took a picture of the receipt I got when I dropped off my bag.  The lady fixed it as soon as she got that picture.  Pretty straightforward.

She did mention they were having some problem with their new computer system and this was back in July.  

I'm sorry they still haven't got back to you.  Maybe you can give them a call?

Good luck.


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> It says the sale was below $3000 so I should get 70% of payout and was sold for $1895 and payout = $1895.
> 
> There is a similar listing with different color but exact same model and size currently on FP at $3995. Even if my bag was sold at $3000 I would have been paid $2100 according to their pay scale , not $1895.
> 
> TIA





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I experienced this once.  I brought in 3 LVs to them and refused the direct buyout offer right there.  Five weeks have gone by and I heard nothing from them even though I saw that 2 of my bags were sold on their site.  Then I received 2 checks that didn't quite match up.
> 
> I contacted them using the contact form on their site and I received a reply the next morning.  They did in fact categorize my bags as direct buyout items and paid accordingly.  I took a picture of the receipt I got when I dropped off my bag.  The lady fixed it as soon as she got that picture.  Pretty straightforward.
> 
> She did mention they were having some problem with their new computer system and this was back in July.
> 
> I'm sorry they still haven't got back to you.  Maybe you can give them a call?
> 
> Good luck.


Wow, the fact that this seems to have happened twice where they paid out as direct purchases rather than consignment implies that (IMO), this might not be an "honest" error but a case where they hope you don't notice. 

The fact that BV_LC_poodle saved her receipt to prove how the item was to be consigned and the quick and easy "fix" of the "mistake" seems to prove my thoughts. 

If indeed it is an honest error, Fashionphile needs to improve record-keeping so their customers don't get ripped off. It's interesting that the mistakes are always in FP's favor and they've not overpaid their clients.


----------



## caannie

I haven't posted about this, but since someone started a thread... I sent a Cartier watch to FP and took a $1900 buy out. The money appeared in my FP account but hadn't been transferred to my bank account yet. I called to pay off a layaway I had. I would've just done it online, but I had a $50 FP gift card I wanted to apply to the layaway. The payoff was around $2100. I used the gift card and paid the remainder by credit card. When I got off the phone I checked my account... And they had used my $1900 account balance to pay for the layaway instead of my credit card!

I called back immediately and they realized the error, reversed everything and we put it on my card. Except... My $1900 FP balance never came back. So I called back and they insisted it would be in my bank account the next morning. They were actually pretty dismissive about it, you know.... mistakes happen, we promise you'll have your money tomorrow, silly hysterical woman. 

So, the next morning comes and there's no $1900 in either my bank account or FP account, and I'm freaked! Because, let's face it, it's their internal accounting system, and there's no proof they owe me money except  for my word. So, I call back. Same dismissive attitude, same "we guarantee your money will be in the bank tomorrow, we aren't trying to steal from you" thing. I said yep, that's the same thing you told me yesterday. I never thought they were trying to steal, just that they were frighteningly disorganized and had majorly screwed up.

Later that day, the money reappeared in my FP account, and the next morning it was in my bank. So it worked out. Only took me 3 or 4 phone calls. But I will say, their eye rolling and poo-pooing at my concern was annoying.

Edited to say: they haven't been responding to emails and have been slow giving quotes for jewelry and checking in items. The only way to get service is to call.


----------



## jen1801

Hi everyone,

When you consign with FP how do you know if your item is listed on the site? Is there a place in your account that you can check the status of your items like Yoogis'?  Will it show up in your account after it has sold? I've only done direct buy with FP but consignment is giving me around $400 more...


----------



## poopsie

Monday is a holiday................I doubt they will be open. 

To be fair, we would probably never hear about the times the customer was overpaid, now would we?


----------



## calflu

Wow!!! Thanks for sharing your experience!


FP responded to emails fairly quickly when I checked in my items! I went back and forth with them and they responded fairly quick.

So this 3 business day radio silence surprised me but it looks like this happened more than once.

I mailed the item in so I'm not sure if I have a receipt as record. I'll definitely look again and call on Tue!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yes you should call them & square this all away.

There  are honest errors that are made & then there are bad business practices
that never seem to correct themselves.

When it comes to $$$$, no reason to have a dismissive attitude as it doesn't reflect
well on the company.


----------



## jen1801

EmLooker said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a fantastic experience with Fashionphile as a seller. I also purchased something that should be here next week, so I will be able to give more insight on the buying experience soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also relied heavily on Craigslist after having multiple bad experiences both buying and selling on eBay (although I did have positive experiences, too - just not worth the stress to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> I requested quotes on 5 items and ended up only sending them 2. That was because I wanted to try on my own first with a few of the items. For both I chose the consignment option, and both items sold for WAY more than I would have been able to sell them on CL. One of the items I had listed on CL for more than a year, and consistently got flakes. FP offered to pay me MORE than what I had even listed it for myself. It sold on FP in one day! The other item I sent them sold within 4 days. I am still in shock that they sold that quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I had checked with Fashionphile, CoutureUSA, and Yoogi's to get quotes on the same items. I sent the same photos and descriptions, all in the same day. CoutureUSA actually "declined" several of my items. FP offered the most, so I went with them. I would absolutely use them again. I can't speak to the other two, but one thing I like about FP is that they have physical locations in addition to their own website and a presence on eBay. The lady I spoke with on the phone said that they have regular clients who come in every week at the Beverly Hills and San Diego locations to "see what's new".
> 
> 
> 
> I also really appreciated that they sent me the money the same day they shipped the items I sold. If the buyer returns it, FP takes the risk. They already paid me, and I am finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt that my experience with Fashionphile was more than fair, and I would absolutely use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have read lots of great things about Yoogi's on TPF from both buyers and sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone has different opinions, experiences, and preferences. These are mine, and I hope they help someone!




Hi, when you consign with FP does your item status show in your account? Like does it say on consignment? Or do you have to look for your items on the website? Ive only done direct buy so wondering hows consigning with FP


----------



## love2sh0p

calflu said:


> Hi TPFers
> 
> 
> I recently consigned a small Be Dior to Fashionphile
> 
> I searched on FP a few times after FP said the bag was checked in but I've never seen my bag listed
> 
> This past week, all of sudden FP deposited money into my PayPal account
> 
> When I checked my FP account, the amount sold was exactly the amount deposited into my account which makes no sense
> 
> It says the sale was below $3000 so I should get 70% of payout and was sold for $1895 and payout = $1895.
> 
> There is a similar listing with different color but exact same model and size currently on FP at $3995. Even if my bag was sold at $3000 I would have been paid $2100 according to their pay scale , not $1895.
> 
> 
> I wrote to FP the same night I got deposit into my PP account but it's been 3 business days with no response
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine a creditable business would do such a thing just to scam me a few hundred dollars.
> 
> 
> Any advice and thoughts?
> 
> TIA


Hi! I am quite familiar with FP as I've sold over 40 items to them... Mostly handbags and accessories.
As far as seeing that FP says it sold for the same amount as is being deposited they actually are just quoting your share of the amount sold (so after the 70% off) twice. I have no idea why it shows up like this... For example I recently sold something that was listed on consignment for exactly $1000 ... When I checked my sold items it said sold for $700 and pay out $700. 

hopefully the payout that you are getting ($1895) was on the higher end of consignment price they quoted you at. there isn't really much you can do once you've agreed to their consignment estimate. If I'm fact this is much lower then what the quoted I would demand an explanation! as far as you seeing a bag that is similar I've noticed (since I do direct buy and consignment with them) That they tend to start items that I've sold to them through direct buy at a much much higher price then Items I consign with them... I assume it's because they already own the item so they can risk having it on their website for an extended period of time... so I have a feeling that similar Dior bag was a direct buy for them unless the color is particularly appealing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

love2sh0p said:


> Hi! I am quite familiar with FP as I've sold over 40 items to them... Mostly handbags and accessories.
> As far as seeing that FP says it sold for the same amount as is being deposited they actually are just quoting your share of the amount sold (so after the 70% off) twice. I have no idea why it shows up like this... For example I recently sold something that was listed on consignment for exactly $1000 ... When I checked my sold items it said sold for $700 and pay out $700.
> 
> hopefully the payout that you are getting ($1895) was on the higher end of consignment price they quoted you at. there isn't really much you can do once you've agreed to their consignment estimate. If I'm fact this is much lower then what the quoted I would demand an explanation! as far as you seeing a bag that is similar I've noticed (since I do direct buy and consignment with them) That they tend to start items that I've sold to them through direct buy at a much much higher price then Items I consign with them... I assume it's because they already own the item so they can risk having it on their website for an extended period of time... so I have a feeling that similar Dior bag was a direct buy for them unless the color is particularly appealing.


 Thanks for sharing your opinion. Now the pricing makes sense to me.  It does not meet my needs, but hey I understand.   The buyout prices were quite similar to the low-baller buyers I got on EBay.


----------



## calflu

Thank you 

If they indeed price same items different for consignment vs direct buy that concerns me. But consignment are at no costs to them before items are sold tho 


And nope $1895 was below the band they quoted me! 




love2sh0p said:


> Hi! I am quite familiar with FP as I've sold over 40 items to them... Mostly handbags and accessories.
> As far as seeing that FP says it sold for the same amount as is being deposited they actually are just quoting your share of the amount sold (so after the 70% off) twice. I have no idea why it shows up like this... For example I recently sold something that was listed on consignment for exactly $1000 ... When I checked my sold items it said sold for $700 and pay out $700.
> 
> hopefully the payout that you are getting ($1895) was on the higher end of consignment price they quoted you at. there isn't really much you can do once you've agreed to their consignment estimate. If I'm fact this is much lower then what the quoted I would demand an explanation! as far as you seeing a bag that is similar I've noticed (since I do direct buy and consignment with them) That they tend to start items that I've sold to them through direct buy at a much much higher price then Items I consign with them... I assume it's because they already own the item so they can risk having it on their website for an extended period of time... so I have a feeling that similar Dior bag was a direct buy for them unless the color is particularly appealing.


----------



## Nolia

I just sent some items in. I really hope this doesn't happen to me. :/


----------



## jen1801

Im wondering if you can talk to FP on their facebook page? I often see them reply to customers on their facebook page [emoji26] hope this gets resolved


----------



## BeenBurned

calflu said:


> But consignment are at no costs to them before items are sold tho


I have to disagree with this statement. 

There's still overhead in taking items on consignment. They are storing, photographing, preparing listings, answering questions, etc. They don't make a cent unless the item is sold and if it doesn't sell and is returned to the consignor, they've made nothing but have still invested in the overhead costs involved.


----------



## K M L

BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree with this statement.
> 
> There's still overhead in taking items on consignment. They are storing, photographing, preparing listings, answering questions, etc. They don't make a cent unless the item is sold and if it doesn't sell and is returned to the consignor, they've made nothing but have still invested in the overhead costs involved.



I agree - might I mention that they also pay for the shipping of your items to their facilities if you are located in the US, which can be quite costly if you're far away. I also have sold about a dozon items.. With about half of them being on consignment. As the other poster mentioned, they definately jacked up the price much more for the items that I did through direct buy. i actually saw that most of those ended up later discounted. The items I consigned with them were muchhhh more reasonably priced but still within the consignment price range they quoted me at.  They probably do this to keep the consigners happy by selling the item at the higher end of the quoted range and avoid holding onto the item for an extended period of time. Honestly their buisness model is smart... really once they buy the item out from you they can do whatever they want and "gamble" with the selling price. As someone who consigns I would much rather they start my items at a more conservative price point rather they a very high one. Mostly because it will likely just end up sitting there for three months!


----------



## jellyv

BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree with this statement.
> 
> There's still overhead in taking items on consignment. They are storing, photographing, preparing listings, answering questions, etc. They don't make a cent unless the item is sold and if it doesn't sell and is returned to the consignor, they've made nothing but have still invested in the overhead costs involved.




Yep. They also have to carry insurance on their inventory, another expense.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yup, another expense to calculate into the overhead. Also, there's temp. control (heat, a/c), security, alarm,.


----------



## calflu

Overhead costs are sunk. Not incremental to their business. That's what I mean 

What you laid out are costs of doing business and stay in business IMO even if they don't take consignment and only direct buy they still have the same costs involved 

If items don't sell within the first 30 days FP discounts the items. And 10% more every 10 days until items are sold. I'm not sure at what point they return the items to consignor 




BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree with this statement.
> 
> There's still overhead in taking items on consignment. They are storing, photographing, preparing listings, answering questions, etc. They don't make a cent unless the item is sold and if it doesn't sell and is returned to the consignor, they've made nothing but have still invested in the overhead costs involved.


----------



## K M L

calflu said:


> Overhead costs are sunk. Not incremental to their business. That's what I mean
> 
> What you laid out are costs of doing business and stay in business IMO even if they don't take consignment and only direct buy they still have the same costs involved
> 
> If items don't sell within the first 30 days FP discounts the items. And 10% more every 10 days until items are sold. I'm not sure at what point they return the items to consignor



Let us know how it all worked out!


----------



## calflu

Fellows, here is the update 

I called FP on Sep 8 after they ignoring another of my email  


Their customer service insisted on the following:

1) on their FAQ on their website and their quote as part of the contract, it states FP discount the items 30 days after initial listing with 10% off for following 10 days and another 10% off after next 10 days. 

2) same item different colors could be listed at completely different prices (my consignment at $3295 vs current listing of $3995) and that's at their buyers discretion 

She kept mentioning it's my fault and I've agreed to their "contract" for discount throughout the whole conversation 

The issue I have is
1) there's no mentioning of such words on the quote
2) there's no wordings on their FAQ


I asked the customer service to resend me a copy of the quote --> she mailed me a link that went nowhere after item was sold. My copy of the quote had the middle part shipping address cut off yet I recall I didn't see any such wording but please correct me if you are seeing that on yours. 

I asked the customer service to send me a link to their website showing the "contract" language --> she sent me a link to their FAQ which I read through beforehand and no such wording listed. Here are pics for what's there 










I totally get that they need to turn stuff around but a heads up would be nice. 

Their practice also reminds me of Shop Hers practice for their VIP closet. Shop Hers' VIP closet are similar to the concept of consignments. Shop Hers would discount items or list items at low prices according to TPFers here on Shop Hers thread or run promotions at VIP closet owners costs. All these are fine and good as everyone has the same goal to sell the items but I'm having problem of being blind sided. 


If anyone can find their wording on FP site please share. 

Lastly, I looked up FP on BBB and they got a C with no complaints closed in the past 6 months while Tradesy got a D with lots of complaints filed but Tradesy did respond to most of the recent ones. 


I just want to share and make sure all the TPFers to be aware of their practice!

Initially I feel I was low balled by Yoogis consignment and direct buy offers. But the $ I got at the end was close to Yoogis higher end range.


----------



## jen1801

calflu said:


> Fellows, here is the update
> 
> I called FP on Sep 8 after they ignoring another of my email
> 
> 
> Their customer service insisted on the following:
> 
> 1) on their FAQ on their website and their quote as part of the contract, it states FP discount the items 30 days after initial listing with 10% off for following 10 days and another 10% off after next 10 days.
> 
> 2) same item different colors could be listed at completely different prices (my consignment at $3295 vs current listing of $3995) and that's at their buyers discretion
> 
> She kept mentioning it's my fault and I've agreed to their "contract" for discount throughout the whole conversation
> 
> The issue I have is
> 1) there's no mentioning of such words on the quote
> 2) there's no wordings on their FAQ
> 
> 
> I asked the customer service to resend me a copy of the quote --> she mailed me a link that went nowhere after item was sold. My copy of the quote had the middle part shipping address cut off yet I recall I didn't see any such wording but please correct me if you are seeing that on yours.
> 
> I asked the customer service to send me a link to their website showing the "contract" language --> she sent me a link to their FAQ which I read through beforehand and no such wording listed. Here are pics for what's there
> 
> View attachment 3123468
> 
> View attachment 3123469
> 
> View attachment 3123470
> 
> View attachment 3123471
> 
> 
> I totally get that they need to turn stuff around but a heads up would be nice.
> 
> Their practice also reminds me of Shop Hers practice for their VIP closet. Shop Hers' VIP closet are similar to the concept of consignments. Shop Hers would discount items or list items at low prices according to TPFers here on Shop Hers thread or run promotions at VIP closet owners costs. All these are fine and good as everyone has the same goal to sell the items but I'm having problem of being blind sided.
> 
> 
> If anyone can find their wording on FP site please share.
> 
> Lastly, I looked up FP on BBB and they got a C with no complaints closed in the past 6 months while Tradesy got a D with lots of complaints filed but Tradesy did respond to most of the recent ones.
> 
> 
> I just want to share and make sure all the TPFers to be aware of their practice!
> 
> Initially I feel I was low balled by Yoogis consignment and direct buy offers. But the $ I got at the end was close to Yoogis higher end range.




Hi Calflu, 
I do not recall seeing anything about discounting after 30days on the quotes I received from them...I think they should make it more clear to us consignors.  But was your bag sold after 30 days of listing(with the 10% discount)? Is that why they paid you a smaller amount then expected?


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not a lawyer but I watch Judge Judy and People's Court and what I've learned from those shows as well as my reading, is that a contract isn't binding if there's no meeting of the minds. 

And it sounds like you and she/her company aren't agreeing on what both sides have agreed to. 

And in contract cases, if there's a disagreement or if the contract isn't clear, the finding goes against the side who drew up the contract.

IMO, you should "win" this one but I'm not sure whether it is something that would require small claims action.


----------



## Roku

OP i just sent you a PM


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> Fellows, here is the update
> 
> I called FP on Sep 8 after they ignoring another of my email
> 
> 
> Their customer service insisted on the following:
> 
> 1) on their FAQ on their website and their quote as part of the contract, it states FP discount the items 30 days after initial listing with 10% off for following 10 days and another 10% off after next 10 days.
> 
> 2) same item different colors could be listed at completely different prices (my consignment at $3295 vs current listing of $3995) and that's at their buyers discretion
> 
> She kept mentioning it's my fault and I've agreed to their "contract" for discount throughout the whole conversation
> 
> The issue I have is
> 1) there's no mentioning of such words on the quote
> 2) there's no wordings on their FAQ
> 
> 
> I asked the customer service to resend me a copy of the quote --> she mailed me a link that went nowhere after item was sold. My copy of the quote had the middle part shipping address cut off yet I recall I didn't see any such wording but please correct me if you are seeing that on yours.
> 
> I asked the customer service to send me a link to their website showing the "contract" language --> she sent me a link to their FAQ which I read through beforehand and no such wording listed. Here are pics for what's there
> 
> View attachment 3123468
> 
> View attachment 3123469
> 
> View attachment 3123470
> 
> View attachment 3123471
> 
> 
> I totally get that they need to turn stuff around but a heads up would be nice.
> 
> Their practice also reminds me of Shop Hers practice for their VIP closet. Shop Hers' VIP closet are similar to the concept of consignments. Shop Hers would discount items or list items at low prices according to TPFers here on Shop Hers thread or run promotions at VIP closet owners costs. All these are fine and good as everyone has the same goal to sell the items but I'm having problem of being blind sided.
> 
> 
> If anyone can find their wording on FP site please share.
> 
> Lastly, I looked up FP on BBB and they got a C with no complaints closed in the past 6 months while Tradesy got a D with lots of complaints filed but Tradesy did respond to most of the recent ones.
> 
> 
> I just want to share and make sure all the TPFers to be aware of their practice!
> 
> Initially I feel I was low balled by Yoogis consignment and direct buy offers. But the $ I got at the end was close to Yoogis higher end range.



It's rather vague and you definitely have to know where to search for it but here is the screenshot I found on FP's website. This is under "New Item Alert".  From my experience, I do not recall signing any contract, just checking off if I wanted to do a direct buyout or to consign on that quote form. I don't know if that is actually considered a contract, since I have read on tpf that in the past members have asked FP to return their item or switched from consignment to buyout after having changed their minds and FP honored it. 

I definitely agree that things should be more transparent and the discounting of the item should definitely be written in the "consigning with us" section of their FAQs.


----------



## caannie

I'm not surprised you had to call. They have been taking 4-5 days or longer to issue quotes at some times and they rarely respond to emails now. Whenever I call them I hear how busy, overwhelmed and delayed they are as excuses. They have become victims of their own success. The last few quotes I have gotten have been far less than Yoogis on many items.

As far as the discount schedule: they mark your item down 10% after 30 days, then another 10% at 60 days and finally at 90 days they do a final 10%. So after 90 days the max is 30% off. I've read it on their site somewhere, and it used to be on the quote paperwork you had to sign and mail in, but that may have changed.

Edited to say: I just looked at their site to find the verbiage, and I see the discount schedule changed to 30, 45, and 60 days. Didn't realize that!


----------



## love2sh0p

Thanks for updating with all the details. 

I was just wondering - did the price you ended up getting for the bag below your quote?

From my understanding, the offer a "range" so that by the time it hits 30% (if it gets that far) it is near or within the lower end of the range. Luckily non of my consignment items went below 10% so far, but I'm a bit skeptical now for future items. 

Thanks!



calflu said:


> Fellows, here is the update
> 
> I called FP on Sep 8 after they ignoring another of my email
> 
> 
> Their customer service insisted on the following:
> 
> 1) on their FAQ on their website and their quote as part of the contract, it states FP discount the items 30 days after initial listing with 10% off for following 10 days and another 10% off after next 10 days.
> 
> 2) same item different colors could be listed at completely different prices (my consignment at $3295 vs current listing of $3995) and that's at their buyers discretion
> 
> She kept mentioning it's my fault and I've agreed to their "contract" for discount throughout the whole conversation
> 
> The issue I have is
> 1) there's no mentioning of such words on the quote
> 2) there's no wordings on their FAQ
> 
> 
> I asked the customer service to resend me a copy of the quote --> she mailed me a link that went nowhere after item was sold. My copy of the quote had the middle part shipping address cut off yet I recall I didn't see any such wording but please correct me if you are seeing that on yours.
> 
> I asked the customer service to send me a link to their website showing the "contract" language --> she sent me a link to their FAQ which I read through beforehand and no such wording listed. Here are pics for what's there
> 
> View attachment 3123468
> 
> View attachment 3123469
> 
> View attachment 3123470
> 
> View attachment 3123471
> 
> 
> I totally get that they need to turn stuff around but a heads up would be nice.
> 
> Their practice also reminds me of Shop Hers practice for their VIP closet. Shop Hers' VIP closet are similar to the concept of consignments. Shop Hers would discount items or list items at low prices according to TPFers here on Shop Hers thread or run promotions at VIP closet owners costs. All these are fine and good as everyone has the same goal to sell the items but I'm having problem of being blind sided.
> 
> 
> If anyone can find their wording on FP site please share.
> 
> Lastly, I looked up FP on BBB and they got a C with no complaints closed in the past 6 months while Tradesy got a D with lots of complaints filed but Tradesy did respond to most of the recent ones.
> 
> 
> I just want to share and make sure all the TPFers to be aware of their practice!
> 
> Initially I feel I was low balled by Yoogis consignment and direct buy offers. But the $ I got at the end was close to Yoogis higher end range.


----------



## kemilia

I sent FP an email this past Sunday (9/6) asking about a mark they mentioned on a bag but did not photograph. They replied on Tuesday (9/8) due to Monday being a holiday, so I feel their response time was darn good.  

On the other hand, why mention a defect yet not have a photo of it (and they couldn't get me one, I guess maybe the bag was offsite in a warehouse or something)? They did say I could phone them and they could then pull the item and review it with me. 

Also, I requested a quote on one of my bags a recently and their quotes were much better than Yoogis. I've gotten very good quotes from Yoogis in the past, but they were for LV items.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a lawyer but I watch Judge Judy and People's Court and what I've learned from those shows as well as my reading, is that a contract isn't binding if there's no meeting of the minds.




Yay for Judge Judy and yay for YOU, because that is EXACTLY the VERY FIRST THING you learn in Contracts Law class in law school. I even remember the case, Peerless, regarding a shipment of goods where the sides each thought it was going on a *different* ship named "Peerless". No meeting of the minds = no contract.

Amazing how I remember this detail and in fact I have no idea what I wore yesterday.

This all does not look so good for FP....I've heard multiple negative things about them...


----------



## calflu

Yes that's what the CS claimed. No way for me to really validate. FP took prices out on their site once an item was sold

She was annoyed when I asked her to take a screenshot of the sold price and sent to me. She complained about me not trusting her. 




jen1801 said:


> Hi Calflu,
> I do not recall seeing anything about discounting after 30days on the quotes I received from them...I think they should make it more clear to us consignors.  But was your bag sold after 30 days of listing(with the 10% discount)? Is that why they paid you a smaller amount then expected?


----------



## calflu

Thank you! Funny even their CS can't find it! She said it's under the selling FAQ. I even have a copy of her email saying so. 




ThisVNchick said:


> It's rather vague and you definitely have to know where to search for it but here is the screenshot I found on FP's website. This is under "New Item Alert".  From my experience, I do not recall signing any contract, just checking off if I wanted to do a direct buyout or to consign on that quote form. I don't know if that is actually considered a contract, since I have read on tpf that in the past members have asked FP to return their item or switched from consignment to buyout after having changed their minds and FP honored it.
> 
> I definitely agree that things should be more transparent and the discounting of the item should definitely be written in the "consigning with us" section of their FAQs.


----------



## calflu

The quote they gave me was indeed a range like you said 

The final payout fell below their range entirely. And it hit the higher end of Yoogis quote.




love2sh0p said:


> Thanks for updating with all the details.
> 
> I was just wondering - did the price you ended up getting for the bag below your quote?
> 
> From my understanding, the offer a "range" so that by the time it hits 30% (if it gets that far) it is near or within the lower end of the range. Luckily non of my consignment items went below 10% so far, but I'm a bit skeptical now for future items.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## calflu

I'm glad FP worked out for you. For me it didn't 


When I was emailing them back and forth about a lost pair of earrings they found in my bag, their response was instant. 

I was only getting radio silence when I asked questions about my payout. 


The final payout fell below FP's range entirely. And it hit the higher end of Yoogis quote.  So now I questioned my decision to list with FP. I could get the same from Yoogis without the drama. 






kemilia said:


> I sent FP an email this past Sunday (9/6) asking about a mark they mentioned on a bag but did not photograph. They replied on Tuesday (9/8) due to Monday being a holiday, so I feel their response time was darn good.
> 
> On the other hand, why mention a defect yet not have a photo of it (and they couldn't get me one, I guess maybe the bag was offsite in a warehouse or something)? They did say I could phone them and they could then pull the item and review it with me.
> 
> Also, I requested a quote on one of my bags a recently and their quotes were much better than Yoogis. I've gotten very good quotes from Yoogis in the past, but they were for LV items.


----------



## calflu

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a lawyer but I watch Judge Judy and People's Court and what I've learned from those shows as well as my reading, is that a contract isn't binding if there's no meeting of the minds.
> 
> And it sounds like you and she/her company aren't agreeing on what both sides have agreed to.
> 
> And in contract cases, if there's a disagreement or if the contract isn't clear, the finding goes against the side who drew up the contract.
> 
> IMO, you should "win" this one but I'm not sure whether it is something that would require small claims action.




Lessons learned BB! Thank you! I'll try other approach. I just hope to make more ppl aware of their "contract"


----------



## caannie

calflu said:


> Yes that's what the CS claimed. No way for me to really validate. FP took prices out on their site once an item was sold
> 
> She was annoyed when I asked her to take a screenshot of the sold price and sent to me. She complained about me not trusting her.



Yep. That's how they acted towards me when I asked about my $1900. I don't think they have bad intentions, they have just gotten too big to handle their business. Two other things I've had problems with:

The watch I purchased on layaway ($3000) was listed as 38mm. After research, I realized it was not made in 38mm, and emailed them to ask if it should've been listed as 33mm. They didn't respond to emails, so I had to call. It took them several more days to get back to me, at which time they said yes, it's 33mm, we've updated the (closed) listing. Sloppy. I had already bought the watch, I could've thrown a fit about false advertising, but I just wanted the watch.

I just returned an item for refund. Six months ago I returned an item, and within hours of being signed for I had an email confirming my return. Today, nothing. I called and they said they've changed their system and it'll be 3 business days. We'll see. Good thing I have signature confirmation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

FF needs to step up their game...& pay closer attention to clients that are
having issues...this kind of publicity is not good for business


----------



## calflu

Here is the update!

Thank you for the TPFer who provided me contact of their CEO Sarah Davis.

I wrote to her about my experience and asked her to look into her quote and website FAQs cuz they really don't mention any of the discount terms there. 

She responded promptly and told me in e-mail that she had a long conversation with her sale manager. They are changing website next week to clearly stating the terms and are also changing the process so the term will be included in the quote. 

Lastly they refunded fees charged to me. So let's see if FP updates their site next week.


----------



## jen1801

calflu said:


> Here is the update!
> 
> Thank you for the TPFer who provided me contact of their CEO Sarah Davis.
> 
> I wrote to her about my experience and asked her to look into her quote and website FAQs cuz they really don't mention any of the discount terms there.
> 
> She responded promptly and told me in e-mail that she had a long conversation with her sale manager. They are changing website next week to clearly stating the terms and are also changing the process so the term will be included in the quote.
> 
> Lastly they refunded fees charged to me. So let's see if FP updates their site next week.




Im glad to hear that there was sort of a resolution to your problem! At least the CEO was prompt and not rude... If u posted another bad response from them seriously I was not gonna do business with them ever.  Im going to wait and see if they do change the website before sending in my items. What fees did they charge you?


----------



## calflu

jen1801 said:


> Im glad to hear that there was sort of a resolution to your problem! At least the CEO was prompt and not rude... If u posted another bad response from them seriously I was not gonna do business with them ever.  Im going to wait and see if they do change the website before sending in my items. What fees did they charge you?




Yes I can't wait to see what happens next. I'm still not sure if I will consign with them next time. I've now started to feel yoogis didn't low ball me and their quotes are more realistic and better gauge so perhaps I won't consign again. 

FP charges 30% for sales below $3000 so that's the consignment fee. They've refunded that to me.


----------



## caannie

Sarah is a lovely person from what I've seen, buy I didn't think she was involved with the day to day operations of the business much anymore (which is probably why it's suffering!)

Yoogis has consistantly offered me higher quotes on watches and LV items then FP. And their communication is top notch. FP pays more for Chanel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

calflu said:


> Here is the update!
> 
> Thank you for the TPFer who provided me contact of their CEO Sarah Davis.
> 
> I wrote to her about my experience and asked her to look into her quote and website FAQs cuz they really don't mention any of the discount terms there.
> 
> She responded promptly and told me in e-mail that she had a long conversation with her sale manager. They are changing website next week to clearly stating the terms and are also changing the process so the term will be included in the quote.
> 
> Lastly they refunded fees charged to me. So let's see if FP updates their site next week.


 


calflu said:


> Yes I can't wait to see what happens next. I'm still not sure if I will consign with them next time. I've now started to feel yoogis didn't low ball me and their quotes are more realistic and better gauge so perhaps I won't consign again.
> 
> FP charges 30% for sales below $3000 so that's the consignment fee. They've refunded that to me.


 

I'm glad you made the phone call as an explanation was in order.

Let's hope that things turnaround & that FF changes their policies as
stated.


----------



## gillianna

I send pictures of two like New Chanel bags to Fashionphile for quotes to buy and consignment selling prices.  Their reply back to.me was insane.    Their consignment selling quotes were so low.  Forget about the direct buyout price.....made one laugh.  

  I now only use Ann's Fabulous FInds to buy and sell my bags.  I never had a problem with her prices listed for consignment and have been very happy with everything I buy from her.


----------



## calflu

caannie said:


> Sarah is a lovely person from what I've seen, buy I didn't think she was involved with the day to day operations of the business much anymore (which is probably why it's suffering!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yoogis has consistantly offered me higher quotes on watches and LV items then FP. And their communication is top notch. FP pays more for Chanel.




I've not tried consigning LV but thanks for the info 

I think one might be better off dumping items on tradesy if the quotes are low. [emoji23]


----------



## ThisVNchick

calflu said:


> Fellows, here is the update
> 
> I called FP on Sep 8 after they ignoring another of my email
> 
> 
> Their customer service insisted on the following:
> 
> 1) on their FAQ on their website and their quote as part of the contract, it states FP discount the items 30 days after initial listing with 10% off for following 10 days and another 10% off after next 10 days.
> 
> 2) same item different colors could be listed at completely different prices (my consignment at $3295 vs current listing of $3995) and that's at their buyers discretion
> 
> She kept mentioning it's my fault and I've agreed to their "contract" for discount throughout the whole conversation
> 
> The issue I have is
> 1) there's no mentioning of such words on the quote
> 2) there's no wordings on their FAQ
> 
> 
> I asked the customer service to resend me a copy of the quote --> she mailed me a link that went nowhere after item was sold. My copy of the quote had the middle part shipping address cut off yet I recall I didn't see any such wording but please correct me if you are seeing that on yours.
> 
> I asked the customer service to send me a link to their website showing the "contract" language --> she sent me a link to their FAQ which I read through beforehand and no such wording listed. Here are pics for what's there
> 
> View attachment 3123468
> 
> View attachment 3123469
> 
> View attachment 3123470
> 
> View attachment 3123471
> 
> 
> I totally get that they need to turn stuff around but a heads up would be nice.
> 
> Their practice also reminds me of Shop Hers practice for their VIP closet. Shop Hers' VIP closet are similar to the concept of consignments. Shop Hers would discount items or list items at low prices according to TPFers here on Shop Hers thread or run promotions at VIP closet owners costs. All these are fine and good as everyone has the same goal to sell the items but I'm having problem of being blind sided.
> 
> 
> If anyone can find their wording on FP site please share.
> 
> Lastly, I looked up FP on BBB and they got a C with no complaints closed in the past 6 months while Tradesy got a D with lots of complaints filed but Tradesy did respond to most of the recent ones.
> 
> 
> I just want to share and make sure all the TPFers to be aware of their practice!
> 
> Initially I feel I was low balled by Yoogis consignment and direct buy offers. But the $ I got at the end was close to Yoogis higher end range.





calflu said:


> I've not tried consigning LV but thanks for the info
> 
> I think one might be better off dumping items on tradesy if the quotes are low. [emoji23]




I wonder if this is what they mean by putting in that extra "note" (i.e. making it more clear about consignment payouts). I decided to consign some of my items and just got my quote back today and noticed this new line that was added at the end of the quote.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Interesting - based upon that image that you posted above from Fashionphile LLC - they are now headquartered in Carlsbad?

So I did some research on that - it appears that Sarah and Ben are no longer owners or affiliated with Fashionphile LLC and Fashionphile LLC no longer exists.  It is now owned by *Fashionphile Investments LLC* which started business on July 21, 2015 and the registered agent is Arthur S Moreau III C/O Klinedinst PC.

It appears that Sarah & Ben are still involved with the business, but they are letting their attorney be their registered agent and they are not listed as the principals on the new filings.   Trying to buffer themselves from liability?  Very weird.

But they shouldn't be using the name Fashionphile LLC on any correspondence since that entity no longer exists.   


http://www.corporationwiki.com/p/2ldavk/fashionphile-investments-llc

http://www.corporationwiki.com/California/Beverly-Hills/fashionphile-llc/47012683.aspx


----------



## caannie

This doesn't surprise me at all. I was told by an FP rep the other day (while on the phone, asking where the heck my refund was), that emails confirming receipt of return items and refunds weren't working because they were "moving to a new platform." It seems they've been "updating" their system for a long time (at least since July) and in the short term it has been less reliable. They at least need to change their messages in their FAQ, like where they say to expect a quote on in 1-2 days, when it takes them sometimes a week!


----------



## njariesgirly

Has anyone been denied quotes lately from Fashionphile? Apparently there is a rumor they are trying to crack down on resellers who use their quotes to price their items.   I'm not a reseller, but am forced to list my bags elsewhere if they don't give me the price I'm looking for. After all we buy a bag full price and sometimes it never gets used....why would we accept half off the msrp? Anyone been denied lately from them?


----------



## fabuleux

njariesgirly said:


> Has anyone been denied quotes lately from Fashionphile? Apparently there is a rumor they are trying to crack down on resellers who use their quotes to price their items.   I'm not a reseller, but am forced to list my bags elsewhere if they don't give me the price I'm looking for. After all we buy a bag full price and sometimes it never gets used....why would we accept half off the msrp? Anyone been denied lately from them?



Some sellers think their bags are worth much more than they really are. It's important to look at COMPLETED eBay auctions to figure out the real selling point. 

Let's face the truth, many high end items from all top brands lose value over time. 

Anyway, Fashionphile only buys what will sell and what will make them a profit. If they turned down your item it means it's not hot right now. Try other avenues.


----------



## vernis-lover

njariesgirly said:


> Has anyone been denied quotes lately from Fashionphile? Apparently there is a rumor they are trying to crack down on resellers who use their quotes to price their items.   I'm not a reseller, but am forced to list my bags elsewhere if they don't give me the price I'm looking for. After all we buy a bag full price and sometimes it never gets used....*why would we accept half off the msrp?* Anyone been denied lately from them?



You don't have to accept it but some people will be happy to recoup some money rather than have it sat in their wardrobe. If you're not happy, try another consignor - if the quotes are pretty similar then you know they're realistic. If you're still not happy with that then sell the item yourself.

I know you're looking at this from your point of view but also look at it from the company's perspective (any reselling company, not specifically FP).

They might sell your full-price item at 80% of retail value. Between your 50% payout and the 80% selling point they have shop costs, staff costs, insurances, paypal/merchant credit card fees, postage fees, packing supplies, utility bills, taxes and countless other miscellaneous things to pay for.


----------



## cyee

I just received three quotes from them and they were pretty good. Yoogiscloset rejected one of my items on the other hand, stating that they are currently not looking to accept "well used" items.


----------



## bearhead

I just got a quote from Fashionphile for a Burberry travel duffle with a strap. It was SUPER low and Yoogies offered me more so I went with Yoogies instead. I wasn't denied a quote though.


----------



## njariesgirly

vernis-lover said:


> You don't have to accept it but some people will be happy to recoup some money rather than have it sat in their wardrobe. If you're not happy, try another consignor - if the quotes are pretty similar then you know they're realistic. If you're still not happy with that then sell the item yourself.
> 
> I know you're looking at this from your point of view but also look at it from the company's perspective (any reselling company, not specifically FP).
> 
> They might sell your full-price item at 80% of retail value. Between your 50% payout and the 80% selling point they have shop costs, staff costs, insurances, paypal/merchant credit card fees, postage fees, packing supplies, utility bills, taxes and countless other miscellaneous things to pay for.



Very true. I wasn't thinking of their perspective


----------



## njariesgirly

This is why I usually just sell on my own. I wish they were just a little higher in their payouts.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

These stores cannot give people the true value of their bags because they would not make a profit.  They buy low to sell high.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I just sold a worn out Speedy and Totally, and got almost to the dollar what I paid for them back when I bought them. I guess it depends on what the bag is.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

mrsinsyder said:


> I just sold a worn out Speedy and Totally, and got almost to the dollar what I paid for them back when I bought them. I guess it depends on what the bag is.


 Hmm, I don't agree. We had two different experiences.  I can only speak about mines.   I am happy it worked for you, though. The cool thing is I found out that I enjoy selling my on bags compared to consignment. I met some cool people and my bags sold well which makes me smile.   We both had great experiences by finding what works for us. Awesome!


----------



## Bijans

I always get a quote from both yoogis and Fashion phile and see which one gives me the best quote ! Then they are the one I go with .. You never really can tell which one will give the better quote !


----------



## Miss Krys

Bijans said:


> I always get a quote from both yoogis and Fashion phile and see which one gives me the best quote ! Then they are the one I go with .. You never really can tell which one will give the better quote !


+1. And if neither gives you a reasonable quote then you can compare what they're selling their bags for (given condition, model, age, etc.) and price yours similarly on eBay. You can also estimate how in demand your bag is by looking at what they have in stock vs what they've sold.


----------



## SpeedyJC

cyee said:


> I just received three quotes from them and they were pretty good. Yoogiscloset rejected one of my items on the other hand, stating that they are currently not looking to accept "well used" items.



They always say that even though they sell all kinds of "well used" items on their site.


----------



## thewave1969

I find Fashionphile to be a very reliable company


----------



## njariesgirly

I find them reliable, but sometimes their quotes are just 100 to 200 lower than what I was hoping for. I never had a like new item denied before, so that's why I was asking?


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know how to track items that I consigned with Fp? I sent in a bag and they told me it will appear in my account once they list the bag... Right now theres no place in my account to track it and even the active quote is gone. Its making me nervous [emoji33]is this normal?


----------



## caannie

That's not normal, unless they have changed their site again. I know they said they are changing your website but all of your quotes should still be there under your "Selling" tab. Did you hang onto the FedEx tracking receipt? As long as you have it you have proof they received it and signed for it. I sent them an item Thursday, and at the moment it's still under my active quote list. If it disappears when it arrives I will let you know!


----------



## K M L

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know how to track items that I consigned with Fp? I sent in a bag and they told me it will appear in my account once they list the bag... Right now theres no place in my account to track it and even the active quote is gone. Its making me nervous [emoji33]is this normal?



Yes normal - I've noticed my active quotes always disappear one I get the "checked in e-mail". Then after about 2-4 biz days it reappears on my active consignments area. I think they spend those 2-4 biz days authenticating the item, photographing, creating the listing, etc. It was concerned as well but as another poster mentioned keep your FedEx receipt and I also suggest taking a screenshot of the active quotes page or even better the check list page you pail in ... so that in the future before you mail the item in so you have proof of your consignment range/buyout price to hopefully avoid what happened the poster of this thread.


----------



## jen1801

caannie said:


> That's not normal, unless they have changed their site again. I know they said they are changing your website but all of your quotes should still be there under your "Selling" tab. Did you hang onto the FedEx tracking receipt? As long as you have it you have proof they received it and signed for it. I sent them an item Thursday, and at the moment it's still under my active quote list. If it disappears when it arrives I will let you know!




Please keep me updated [emoji16] I called them again today and customer service told me to wait for the item to reappear... Just not comfortable right now [emoji33]


----------



## jen1801

K M L said:


> Yes normal - I've noticed my active quotes always disappear one I get the "checked in e-mail". Then after about 2-4 biz days it reappears on my active consignments area. I think they spend those 2-4 biz days authenticating the item, photographing, creating the listing, etc. It was concerned as well but as another poster mentioned keep your FedEx receipt and I also suggest taking a screenshot of the active quotes page or even better the check list page you pail in ... so that in the future before you mail the item in so you have proof of your consignment range/buyout price to hopefully avoid what happened the poster of this thread.




Thanks for your reply..When I log in to my dashboard I do not have a active consignment area. Under "seller stats"I only have active quotes and paid items. Will that active consignment section appear on my dashboard once they list my item? Could you take a screen shot of your dashboard? Im so nervous right now... I sent in a rare caviar boy bag and hope everything goes right [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jen1801 said:


> Thanks for your reply..When I log in to my dashboard I do not have a active consignment area. Under "seller stats"I only have active quotes and paid items. Will that active consignment section appear on my dashboard once they list my item? Could you take a screen shot of your dashboard? Im so nervous right now... I sent in a rare caviar boy bag and hope everything goes right [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




hi ya it will show up once it has been photographed and posted on their website. for me this took about a week for an item i did consignment for a month ago. You seem really concerned I would just call their customer service to make sure all is good!


----------



## jen1801

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> hi ya it will show up once it has been photographed and posted on their website. for me this took about a week for an item i did consignment for a month ago. You seem really concerned I would just call their customer service to make sure all is good!




I did call them and the customer service rep said that they see the same as I do of my dashboard. So if its not in my dashboard they do not see it too- told me to wait till it gets listed because theres nothing that they can do about the disappearance from my dashboard [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Apricot Summers

Sounds like a half assed way to do business and doesn't instill confidence, does it? What kind of business has this kind of crapy website and tracking system?


----------



## caannie

Apricot Summers said:


> Sounds like a half assed way to do business and doesn't instill confidence, does it? What kind of business has this kind of crapy website and tracking system?


 
Agreed. 


My item is being sold direct buy, so that's probably why it doesn't disappear.


----------



## StopHammertime

StopHammertime said:


> Okay, the Monday after I posted this I received an email saying my item has been checked in. So it took an entire week after receiving it to 'check it in'. It is now Saturday again and it still isn't up for sale on the website. I have been very generous so far with my time tables but am getting kind of irritated that it's taking so long. I have to go back and check when I first sent in pictures for the quote, but I believe it has been about a month now between sending in the quote, getting the quote, the package shipping, and getting checked in. And it hasn't even been posted for sale yet! [emoji35]




Okay so it took about 2 weeks after them receiving the bag to post it on the website, after some prodding from me. It has been on there a little while now, not sold buy does have 4 people with it in their basket. Wonder how long until it actually sells! This experience has definitely taught me that I am too impatient for consignment, direct buy only for me from now on :/


----------



## SakuraSakura

fabuleux said:


> Some sellers think their bags are worth much more than they really are. It's important to look at COMPLETED eBay auctions to figure out the real selling point.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face the truth, many high end items from all top brands lose value over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Fashionphile only buys what will sell and what will make them a profit. If they turned down your item it means it's not hot right now. Try other avenues.




Oh gosh. I was on Kijiji and somebody was trying to sell their water-colour speedy 35 for a cool $4,000. Now that is nuts!


----------



## wien

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know how to track items that I consigned with Fp? I sent in a bag and they told me it will appear in my account once they list the bag... Right now theres no place in my account to track it and even the active quote is gone. Its making me nervous [emoji33]is this normal?



You may call them, but they usually take few days to list the item and will show on your dashboard.


----------



## wien

I usually sell them directly instead of consign.  But this time I try their consignment service, I saw my bag was on the dashboard and then it disappear.  It seem like the bag has been sold, but not sure how long will take them to send the payment.  Does anyone experience their consignment service on the payment slowness?  What if the buyer return the bag, will Fashionphile hold on the payment for certain period of time?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

wien said:


> I usually sell them directly instead of consign.  But this time I try their consignment service, I saw my bag was on the dashboard and then it disappear.  It seem like the bag has been sold, but not sure how long will take them to send the payment.  Does anyone experience their consignment service on the payment slowness?  What if the buyer return the bag, will Fashionphile hold on the payment for certain period of time?




Yes, once it leaves the dashboard that means it has sold! I have sold several items on consignment. It took me 3-5 business days for me to see that the payment was made to my account. If the buyer returns the bag you are not responsible... they will not hold any funds.


----------



## calflu

wien said:


> I usually sell them directly instead of consign.  But this time I try their consignment service, I saw my bag was on the dashboard and then it disappear.  It seem like the bag has been sold, but not sure how long will take them to send the payment.  Does anyone experience their consignment service on the payment slowness?  What if the buyer return the bag, will Fashionphile hold on the payment for certain period of time?




For me it happened very fast...like 3-5 days depending on how you asked them to pay you. 


Congrats!


Just curious....did you get back roughly the same as direct buy ? Or slightly higher?


----------



## wien

calflu said:


> For me it happened very fast...like 3-5 days depending on how you asked them to pay you.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Just curious....did you get back roughly the same as direct buy ? Or slightly higher?


I'm not sure until I see the final payment. It should be slightly higher than direct buy that's why I chose to consign with them.  I was worry cause I don't see any payment activities in my account and heard some issue since I read the forum.  That's make me worry about my missing item and payment.  I don't know if I should call them since they mention in the FQA that the consignment payment issue 2 times a week and direct buy is 24-48 hours.


----------



## wien

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yes, once it leaves the dashboard that means it has sold! I have sold several items on consignment. It took me 3-5 business days for me to see that the payment was made to my account. If the buyer returns the bag you are not responsible... they will not hold any funds.


Thank you.  That's what I worry about cause I used Tradesy before and they have return 3 days period and they hold my fund until the return period pass.  I hope I will get my payment as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Nolia

Ok, so my issue has been resolved.

I sent in some items for consignment. Shortly after it arrived at Fashionphile, I decided I wanted to do the buyout option instead for a pressing issue at home. I emailed Fashionphile and it took them over a week to respond. 

Buy then, they wanted to offer me even less than the original buyout price they quoted me, citing that too much time has passed. I asked them to honor the original buyout price since they were the ones who took so long to respond to me.

I then connected them to this thread here, and cited the numerous issues other customers were having with them asking why it was taking so long to have questions answered.

They immediately responded saying that they would give me the original buyout and sent the check in the mail. I have just deposited and cleared the transaction. So, ultimately, Fashionphile *did *work to resolve my issue, but it really was only because I publicly voiced my frustration. I really hope they do work on their response time and customer service without people having to resort to negative public reviews.


----------



## skislope15

Nolia said:


> Ok, so my issue has been resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent in some items for consignment. Shortly after it arrived at Fashionphile, I decided I wanted to do the buyout option instead for a pressing issue at home. I emailed Fashionphile and it took them over a week to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy then, they wanted to offer me even less than the original buyout price they quoted me, citing that too much time has passed. I asked them to honor the original buyout price since they were the ones who took so long to respond to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I then connected them to this thread here, and cited the numerous issues other customers were having with them asking why it was taking so long to have questions answered.
> 
> 
> 
> They immediately responded saying that they would give me the original buyout and sent the check in the mail. I have just deposited and cleared the transaction. So, ultimately, Fashionphile *did *work to resolve my issue, but it really was only because I publicly voiced my frustration. I really hope they do work on their response time and customer service without people having to resort to negative public reviews.




Sad that it has to come to that but atleast you got your money


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I have never had an issue getting in touch with Fashionphile.  I assume the common denominator to the non-response issues is email.  I believe (I could be wrong but I thought that was implied to me once) their emails all go to a grouped lump box and then various people pick up the emails.  It's very easy in that situation for an email to not be responded to right away.  Maybe someone picks it up but had to forward it on, doesn't have authority to respond, had to wait for a response, gets sick, etc.  Calling them gets a much better result.  I have never had an issue with their communication,  reaching them, etc.  They've always been extremely responsive and helpful.  I suggest to everyone who emails them to just call instead during business hours.  You'll receive a good response.  I've always been very happy with them and treated very well.


----------



## JadaStormy

lilmountaingirl said:


> I have never had an issue getting in touch with Fashionphile.  I assume the common denominator to the non-response issues is email.  I believe (I could be wrong but I thought that was implied to me once) their emails all go to a grouped lump box and then various people pick up the emails.  It's very easy in that situation for an email to not be responded to right away.  Maybe someone picks it up but had to forward it on, doesn't have authority to respond, had to wait for a response, gets sick, etc.  *Calling them gets a much better result. * I have never had an issue with their communication,  reaching them, etc.  They've always been extremely responsive and helpful.  I suggest to everyone who emails them to just call instead during business hours.  You'll receive a good response.  I've always been very happy with them and treated very well.


I think in this internet age it's kinda funny how people will email a million times but never call. To me, these days calling expresses the urgency of the situation. And most businesses usually have someone to answer the phones during the day. 

I submitted a request online to Macy's for a price adjustment/refund and it said someone would get back to me in 3-4 days. I waited a week, emailed them again, waited another week and then called. The lady actually said, "what took you so long to call us?!" I'm like, um I didn't want to be annoying and the site said you'd get back to ME. So I agree about calling for faster results.


----------



## K M L

Anyone experiencing a very slow few weeks? I have several things on consignment with them and all of a sudden nothing has sold. I sort of always have at least 8 items on consignment at once time since I mail to them frequently and there seems to be a slow down! every week at least 2-4 items were selling.


----------



## Rumbabird

I agree with several of the posters that FP needs to improve their processes and customer service.  A few months ago, I purchased a Chanel flap with what was described as gold hardware.  You can imagine my surprise when the purse arrived with SHW.  As you probably know, SHW sometimes photographs as gold, and when I went back to the internet posting, it did indeed look gold, and the description definitely said gold HW.  So naturally I called FP, thinking I would get an OMG we're so sorry that happened and please return it right away for a refund.  But no -- the response was "oh we use the same descriptions for similar bags and the staff who posted it forgot to change the wording, ha ha.  Very breezy and unconcerned, I would say.  Then, the next thing you know, the online description (the one that is taken down after the sale but the buyer can still access via a link) now says silver, not gold.  Which seems a little weird to me, since no potential buyers could get to the link - only me.  Hmmmmm - perhaps they were intending to make it look like they had posted silver all along?  Makes me wonder ........  Fortunately I had taken screen shots of the description and photos prior to purchase.    I guess I'll never know their intent, as I decided I liked the silver HW after all and decided to keep it.  Kind of made me wonder though . . . .

Moral of the story - always take those screenshots!


----------



## caannie

They did the same to me. I had a watch on layaway that was listed as 38mm. After some research I realized that particular version of the watch was never made as a 38mm, only 33. So I emailed them. Twice. Finally I had to call. After about a week they got back to me and said, you are absolutely right, we've changed the (closed) listing. No "I'm sorry" or anything. I still got the $3000 watch, but that was a pretty big mistake on their part.

Right now they have an LV bag listed wrong. They have about 6 of this particular style listed for around $700-800. They just listed a new one, clearly the same style bag, with the wrong name and a price of $1495. It's not a newer updated version... The date code is clearly 2004. 

As far as email vs. phone, there's a reason I do business over the internet and through email, I hate talking on the phone. It's good they are available that way though, since their email responses are so slow.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> As far as email vs. phone, there's a reason I do business over the internet and through email, I hate talking on the phone. It's good they are available that way though, since their email responses are so slow.


Another good reason to email (or do email in addition to a phone call) is that there's a paper trail with email. Over the phone, it's just "he said, she said."


----------



## charleston-mom

Between this kind of things and being caught listing fakes, I don't understand how Fashionphile stays in business.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Another good reason to email (or do email in addition to a phone call) is that there's a paper trail with email. Over the phone, it's just "he said, she said."



I usually insist they send me an email confirmation of whatever action they promised on the phone to cover my bases. Not just Fashionphile but any CS department.


----------



## Rumbabird

They also are listing a purse as crocodile that appears to be caiman:

https://www.fashionphile.com/nancy-gonzalez-crocodile-large-tote-chocolate-86468

I'm no expert, but this does not look like crocodile to me. And when was the last time you saw a crocodile purse for $900?

I do know that caimans are in the "crocodilian" family, but they are distinct species from crocodiles, their skins are not considered as "dear" as crocodile, and they command a much lower price. Caimans are native to Colombia, which is apparently the origin of this purse.  It appears to be a lovely purse, and I'm sure people will still want to purchase it even if it is caiman.  But shouldn't customers be given the correct information, so they can make an informed decision on their purchase?

If anyone has the story on how these skins came to be called crocodile, please share.  I'm curious and I bet others are as well.


----------



## caannie

Here's the listing I was talking about. This is an LV Epi Jasmin from 2004, but they have it listed for twice what they list Jasmins for and mislabeled. I would feel sorry for anyone that paid $1495 for this:
http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-epi-pont-neuf-pm-rubis-101244

In comparison, here is a correctly listed Jasmin. Notice they are identical:
http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-epi-jasmin-rouge-red-101187


----------



## caannie

Just a note, as of this morning the first link I posted to the mislabeled item has been corrected to an Epi Jasmin in rouge and the price cut in half. Clearly they read these threads.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> JClearly they read these threads.


IMO, that's not a bad thing. 

I'd like to think that they evaluate the complaints as constructive criticism and improve the parts of the business that needs improvement.


----------



## Apricot Summers

I'd think they would realize maybe it's time to close up shop - between cheating people on money, bad customer service, listing fakes, listing with the wrong make and style of purse and being deceitful about the skin of a purse, *Fashionphile *IMO is no longer trustworthy or someone that I would want to do business with.  I also don't recommend them to anyone anymore.  Just too many problems.

And for the suggestion to call - their CS on the phone is just as bad - and usually very oftputting and condescending too.


----------



## charleston-mom

Apricot Summers said:


> I'd think they would realize maybe it's time to close up shop - between cheating people on money, bad customer service, listing fakes, listing with the wrong make and style of purse and being deceitful about the skin of a purse, *Fashionphile *IMO is no longer trustworthy or someone that I would want to do business with.  I also don't recommend them to anyone anymore.  Just too many problems.
> 
> And for the suggestion to call - their CS on the phone is just as bad - and usually very oftputting and condescending too.




Agree 100%!  I wouldn't personally take an item from Fashionphile as a free gift.


----------



## BeenBurned

charleston-mom said:


> Agree 100%!  I wouldn't personally take an item from Fashionphile as a free gift.


Free? I'd be a whore for a freebie!


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> Free? I'd be a whore for a freebie!


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: +++++1!!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Free? I'd be a whore for a freebie!




:giggles:

I don't know if I would do THAT lol but I'd take the freebie!


----------



## charleston-mom

BeenBurned said:


> Free? I'd be a whore for a freebie!




I love your posts!


----------



## BeenBurned

charleston-mom said:


> i love your posts!



:d


----------



## BeenBurned

charleston-mom said:


> I love your posts!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

they have a pretty bag merchandising team.. check out how they listed this clutch
http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-metallic-python-midnight-stones-clutch-silver-102323

the mannequin is carrying it like a lunch box [emoji23][emoji23] obviously this bag is to be worn over the knuckles. the main pic looks like a ball of fabric

or how about these shoes

http://www.fashionphile.com/christi...r-spiked-rodarte-160-pumps-40-rose-gold-97760

they didn't even take the time to put a clear shoe insert, straps on the bottom are hanging. GL trying to sell a 2k+ shoe with that type of presentation.

They need to hire someone with HIGH taste level and familiarity of how items should be worn to approve or decline each and every post. Some of these descriptions/photographs are clearly from someone who has no idea how some of the pieces of worn... which could make or break a sale!


----------



## CSamoylov

I honestly don't think they care. They are a volume seller and their presentation continues lack an eye to detail as time progresses. Someone I know previously worked for them and told me they had requirements they had to meet in the photography department and were pushed to the limit while other photographers were brought at $9-$12/hour and paid to just push the items through.


----------



## Luxurybabie

Hi all
I am just wondering if anyone has sent bags to Fashionphile for direct sale recently. I have sent two parcels to them. The first one was delivered on 11/20/15 and the other one was delivered on 11/25/15. The items delivered on 11/25 have just been checked in however there is no updates for the items delivered on 11/20/15. I have sent 3 emails and no response. Is it common that it takes 1.5 week for direct sale items to be checked in? I am just worried about the parcel since I have no emails notification about the arrival of the parcel and all I can tell is the parcel was delivered on 11/20/15 as per USPS record.


----------



## love2sh0p

Luxurybabie said:


> Hi all
> I am just wondering if anyone has sent bags to Fashionphile for direct sale recently. I have sent two parcels to them. The first one was delivered on 11/20/15 and the other one was delivered on 11/25/15. The items delivered on 11/25 have just been checked in however there is no updates for the items delivered on 11/20/15. I have sent 3 emails and no response. Is it common that it takes 1.5 week for direct sale items to be checked in? I am just worried about the parcel since I have no emails notification about the arrival of the parcel and all I can tell is the parcel was delivered on 11/20/15 as per USPS record.



that is definately too long for direct sale item. normally it takes 1-2 days after they send the arrival email. They normally send two emails, one when it arrives and another when it is checked in. did you get the arrival email at least?


----------



## CornishMon

Luxurybabie said:


> Hi all
> I am just wondering if anyone has sent bags to Fashionphile for direct sale recently. I have sent two parcels to them. The first one was delivered on 11/20/15 and the other one was delivered on 11/25/15. The items delivered on 11/25 have just been checked in however there is no updates for the items delivered on 11/20/15. I have sent 3 emails and no response. Is it common that it takes 1.5 week for direct sale items to be checked in? I am just worried about the parcel since I have no emails notification about the arrival of the parcel and all I can tell is the parcel was delivered on 11/20/15 as per USPS record.




Did you send yourself usps?  Fashionphile does FedEx I thought at least for all my items I send.  Also take into consideration the holiday?


----------



## caannie

No, that's too long. Call them on their 1-800 number.


----------



## Cararoberts12

For refrence I just wanted to share my recent experience selling to Fashionphile. 

I sent pictures in on Saturday Nov. 21st for a quote and they got back to me with a great one within 2 hours so I was pretty excited. I accepted and printed out the quote and the fedex lable that afternoon but ended up sending it priority 2 day mail instead because It would take a week to get to California from where I live. 

On Wednesday the 25th I got the email that my bag had been recieved and it would take 36-48 hours to process. But since it was the day before Thanksgiving I knew it wouldn't really be "recieved" until Monday. 

I waited until yesterday (Dec. 3)  to hear something from them and when i didn't I sent an email. They responded the same evening saying my item would be reviewd and payment made within 48 hours.

I got an email around noon today saying that my item was checked in and reviewed and I could log in to my Fashionphile account to see my balance. It was only $25 less than the original quote so I'm good with that. 

However, the funds continue to sit in my store account even though I chose to have payment made through PayPal and I have called and emailed asking that they tranfer the money. 

Overall it's been a pretty good experience. Now that I know how it works and how long it actually takes I can say that I would use them again to sell bags.


----------



## eleyy

So I received a quote for my Chanel boy compact wallet. They offered me a buyout price and a consign price. For anyone who's sold their items to fashionphile I'd like to ask, will they pay you lower than the estimate they quoted you for? For example consign price was $600-$675. Does this mean I won't get paid lower than $600? is there a possibility where I'll get paid higher than the estimate?


----------



## calflu

We've got lots of discussions about FP in shopping forum 

Here is one to get you started 
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/selling-to-fashionphile-828564.html


----------



## ilove2shop247

i've only ever gone instore to sell to them.  Remember to call ahead for an appointment since they dont buy every day.


----------



## Jess_10

Hi all, I wanted to share my most recent experience with Fashionphile as a seller.

I have sold a bit over 70 items to fashionphile since I started selling to them in early March of this year. Most have been shoes but also a few handbags. I have four sisters so I sell their items for them on my account to keep things easy.

Anyway, about three weeks ago I requested that three items which have been on their site for a while be sent back to me. I decided that since they were new I wanted to give them away as gifts instead. There was no mention of a $25 fee on the phone when I called as most items I believe had already hit 30% off (I did consignment). Recently, I sent them a pair of espadrilles and apparently they want me to pay $25 for that shoe to be returned to me because "it didn't meet quality control". Mind you it wasn't even posted on their website. 

I'm pissed off because it took them SO long to get back to me. I'm on the east coast and I'm probably not going to get the items back on time before Christmas because ground takes forever. Might I mention that I've called over five times to get these items back to me and all the customer service rep would say is to wait to be contacted. I understand it will take up to two-three days to respond. but THREE WEEKS? I'm an extremely patient person. there has been times where I've sent them items for consignment and it would take a month between the time the item arrives to their facility to the time i see it posted on their website. But they are totally abusing my patience.

 I sent them an e-mail explaining my situation and their lack of reasonable service, I hope they can make this right otherwise I will take my items elsewhere.


----------



## MokeyLV

I have a bag for sale on Fashionphile. It was just listed a few days ago. I chose the consignment option, but I decided I'd rather have the money sooner than later. Is there some way to change to the buyout option?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fabuleux

MokeyLV said:


> I have a bag for sale on Fashionphile. It was just listed a few days ago. I chose the consignment option, but I decided I'd rather have the money sooner than later. Is there some way to change to the buyout option?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I am not sure. But the best way to find out is to call them or email them. They will tell you right away.


----------



## PurseUOut

Yes email or call and ask for the buyout option. Usually they are very accommodating as they rather buy outright anyway.


----------



## montana_patina

I've done this very thing - email them with the request and they will likely make it happen.

I did it because I was only set to make $25-50 more with consignment, as my item wasn't selling and their discounts were applied to it.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I would ask them, they have pretty quick customer service as far as getting back in questions.


----------



## JadaStormy

MokeyLV said:


> I have a bag for sale on Fashionphile. It was just listed a few days ago. I chose the consignment option, but I decided I'd rather have the money sooner than later. Is there some way to change to the buyout option?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


You can switch to buyout, but many times you will get less than the original offer after it has been listed. I would call/email right away. Unless there is a huge difference, I always go with the buyout option.


----------



## MokeyLV

Thank you everyone for your helpful replies!



JadaStormy said:


> You can switch to buyout, but many times you will get less than the original offer after it has been listed. I would call/email right away. Unless there is a huge difference, I always go with the buyout option.


This is what I was afraid of. I just called them and they said they'll get back to me on Monday due to the holiday.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make


----------



## SpeedyJC

tua said:


> how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make



I actually usually find them to be reasonable but once they did offer me five  dollars for a vintage Louis Vuitton that was still in very wearable condition. They did apologize though and offer me a decent amount after I flipped out about it, not sure what that was all about!


----------



## img

tua said:


> how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make



I use them often and find them higher than Yoogi's and very fair.


----------



## bulabalabibi

tua said:


> how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make



They're a huge hassle to deal with and communication is really crap but they have consistently given me higher offers than Yoogis...


----------



## img

bulabalabibi said:


> They're a huge hassle to deal with and communication is really crap but they have consistently given me higher offers than Yoogis...



I have found them to be wonderful time and time again.


----------



## vinbenphon1

tua said:


> how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make



On 3 bags Yoogis offered me between $250 and $350 USD more than Fashionfile per bag


----------



## Almond_Joy

I tend to play Yoogis and Fashionphile off one another. Sometimes Fashionphile pays more, and sometimes Yoogis. Doesn't hurt to submit for a quote! &#128521;


----------



## vernis-lover

tua said:


> how do you guys feel about selling ur bags at Fashionphile and getting so low quotes on them? *This is making me really think twice about any future purchase I make*



It depends on your perspective I guess. If you want to offload your bags with no hassles then consignment is the route to go. If your aim is to get as much as possible for your items then it's often beneficial to sell them yourself and hope for the best.

I've used them before and sold myself before. I made my decision based on the quotes I got, as some have been offensively low. I don't sell much but the few I have sold I have sold for more than double FP's quotes which indicates the mark up they are using as I'm sure they would have listed them for more than I did. Then again I don't buy with the thought of selling as the pieces I buy I tend to keep but as a long time collector then the numbers I have tend to get out of hand from time to time.

I think you get better quotes for items that are more modern and those that will sell quickly.


----------



## fabuleux

bulabalabibi said:


> They're a huge hassle to deal with and communication is really crap but they have consistently given me higher offers than Yoogis...



Exactly. 
I have only sold two bags to FP but the quotes were higher than Yoogi's. The price was good considering both bags were almost fifteen years old. 

Overall, I think many people overvalue their bags and get disappointed when they try to sell them. We see that all the time in TPF threads.


----------



## sgj99

Almond_Joy said:


> I tend to play Yoogis and Fashionphile off one another. Sometimes Fashionphile pays more, and sometimes Yoogis. Doesn't hurt to submit for a quote! &#128521;



this is what i have done in the past also.


----------



## bulabalabibi

fabuleux said:


> Exactly.
> I have only sold two bags to FP but the quotes were higher than Yoogi's. The price was good considering both bags were almost fifteen years old.
> 
> Overall, I think many people overvalue their bags and get disappointed when they try to sell them. We see that all the time in TPF threads.



So true, I think people also tend to forget that the stores take a 30% cut of the selling price. Essentially we are paying for their service and hence we don't have to deal with customer enquiries/returns/etc and there is next to 0 risk for us (as the seller).

But back to OP's question- I have changed my mind many times and went from consignment to buyout with no issues, you just have to keep nagging them to get it switched over. Don't assume they got your message just because you get an automated reply


----------



## Andy1612

SpeedyJC said:


> I actually usually find them to be reasonable but once they did offer me five  dollars for a vintage Louis Vuitton that was still in very wearable condition. They did apologize though and offer me a decent amount after I flipped out about it, not sure what that was all about!



Five dollars???


----------



## SpeedyJC

Andy1612 said:


> Five dollars???



Yeah 5 bucks. i couldn't believe it.,


----------



## Precious84

Has anyone here ever sold a jumbo CF in excellent condition to them? How much did you get from them if you chose the buyout option and how much was your bag's original retail price?


----------



## xianfang

Precious84 said:


> Has anyone here ever sold a jumbo CF in excellent condition to them? How much did you get from them if you chose the buyout option and how much was your bag's original retail price?



I only know they only pay like 70% of the price of your bag (for buyout).
As for consign,i think not much diff.probly only 100 or 200 more.


----------



## Precious84

xianfang said:


> I only know they only pay like 70% of the price of your bag (for buyout).
> As for consign,i think not much diff.probly only 100 or 200 more.



Isn't the 70% of the price for the 90-day buyback guarantee? Say, you have a Chanel CF in excellent condition complete with dustbag, box and authenticity card, and it was originally $4900, how much do people usually receive if they select the buyout option?


----------



## divababe

Precious84 said:


> Isn't the 70% of the price for the 90-day buyback guarantee? Say, you have a Chanel CF in excellent condition complete with dustbag, box and authenticity card, and it was originally $4900, how much do people usually receive if they select the buyout option?




Why don't you submit a picture and get a quote from them? The price of the item really depends on many things. I am not an expert in how they determine prices, but I always check quotes from both Yoogi's and FP, also a local boutique in my town.


----------



## Precious84

divababe said:


> Why don't you submit a picture and get a quote from them? The price of the item really depends on many things. I am not an expert in how they determine prices, but I always check quotes from both Yoogi's and FP, also a local boutique in my town.



I have a walk-in selling appointment with them in their San Francisco office for two of my Chanel purses. I usually do the online quotation request and ship non-Chanel items to them.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Hi OP,

Keep us posted of the outcome.  I have a few high end designer pieces Chanel and LV I plan to sell this year.  I'm avoiding the city until Superbowl mania has passed.

Lovie


----------



## Precious84

lovieluvslux said:


> Hi OP,
> 
> Keep us posted of the outcome.  I have a few high end designer pieces Chanel and LV I plan to sell this year.  I'm avoiding the city until Superbowl mania has passed.
> 
> Lovie



I ended up cancelling the appointment due to the exact reason you mentioned! But I have sold some LV purses to them before


----------



## squidgee

Precious84 said:


> I ended up cancelling the appointment due to the exact reason you mentioned! But I have sold some LV purses to them before


I've sold at the FP SF office previously and it was a good experience. I sold a Chanel flap and they gave me about 30% of the then-current value of a M/L flap (so about $1300 if a brand new one is $4000+). Nice folks, they processed all the stuff in an hour.

I agree though, best stay out of the city until the Superbowl madness ends!


----------



## Precious84

squidgee said:


> I've sold at the FP SF office previously and it was a good experience. I sold a Chanel flap and they gave me about 30% of the then-current value of a M/L flap (so about $1300 if a brand new one is $4000+). Nice folks, they processed all the stuff in an hour.
> 
> I agree though, best stay out of the city until the Superbowl madness ends!



Oh wow! This is the info I was hoping to get. Thank you! I just read in the news that the police actually closed down Market Street when it reached maximum capacity last night.


----------



## Kt00381n

squidgee said:


> I've sold at the FP SF office previously and it was a good experience. I sold a Chanel flap and they gave me about 30% of the then-current value of a M/L flap (so about $1300 if a brand new one is $4000+). Nice folks, they processed all the stuff in an hour.
> 
> I agree though, best stay out of the city until the Superbowl madness ends!


 Wait you only got 1,300 on a 4K bag? Or they charged you 1,300?


----------



## xianfang

Precious84 said:


> Isn't the 70% of the price for the 90-day buyback guarantee? Say, you have a Chanel CF in excellent condition complete with dustbag, box and authenticity card, and it was originally $4900, how much do people usually receive if they select the buyout option?



I asked quotation for some bags,including a jumbo classic n gst n a seasonal bag. Average they will quote 70% of the re.tail price. Maybe if your bag is high in demand, they might quote more. Did u try to email your pics to them?


----------



## Precious84

Kt00381n said:


> Wait you only got 1,300 on a 4K bag? Or they charged you 1,300?



This was Squidgee's post. I merely quoted her to respond to her


----------



## squidgee

Kt00381n said:


> Wait you only got 1,300 on a 4K bag? Or they charged you 1,300?


FP bought my flap for ~$1300, I did a direct buy. If I wanted to consign I would have received $200-300 more but I didn't want to bother. The bag was a vintage 90's m/l. The price of a brand-new m/l then was maybe $4700? (I forget the exact price in 2013-2014.) I think they turned around and sold my flap for ~$2,800.

I believe the "we'll buy the bag back for *70% of what you bought it*" applies only to stuff you have bought from them and want to sell back, plus only if it's in the same condition, and only for 90 days. After 90 days you won't get the same buyout amount.


----------



## Kt00381n

squidgee said:


> FP bought my flap for ~$1300, I did a direct buy. If I wanted to consign I would have received $200-300 more but I didn't want to bother. The bag was a vintage 90's m/l. The price of a brand-new m/l then was maybe $4700? (I forget the exact price in 2013-2014.) I think they turned around and sold my flap for ~$2,800.
> 
> I believe the "we'll buy the bag back for *70% of what you bought it*" applies only to stuff you have bought from them and want to sell back, plus only if it's in the same condition, and only for 90 days. After 90 days you won't get the same buyout amount.


 Oh wow this sounds very low. I wonder what they would give for the new bag.


----------



## squidgee

Kt00381n said:


> Oh wow this sounds very low. I wonder what they would give for the new bag.


I don't think it was too low considering vintage flaps (before the year 2000) are sold for about $2,500 on average and barely break $3000 even with being in excellent condition and including all the accessories. If your bag is made after the year 2000 I think you may have a better chance of getting a higher offer.

We also have to remember sites like FP are resellers and they have to make their own profit so they're going to buy it below market rate from us owners. If we really want to maximize profits, direct selling is best, but that takes extra work and risk.

Anyhoo I hope you do get a good price for your bags if you decide to sell!


----------



## nashpoo

Cararoberts12 said:


> For refrence I just wanted to share my recent experience selling to Fashionphile.
> 
> I sent pictures in on Saturday Nov. 21st for a quote and they got back to me with a great one within 2 hours so I was pretty excited. I accepted and printed out the quote and the fedex lable that afternoon but ended up sending it priority 2 day mail instead because It would take a week to get to California from where I live.
> 
> On Wednesday the 25th I got the email that my bag had been recieved and it would take 36-48 hours to process. But since it was the day before Thanksgiving I knew it wouldn't really be "recieved" until Monday.
> 
> I waited until yesterday (Dec. 3)  to hear something from them and when i didn't I sent an email. They responded the same evening saying my item would be reviewd and payment made within 48 hours.
> 
> I got an email around noon today saying that my item was checked in and reviewed and I could log in to my Fashionphile account to see my balance. It was only $25 less than the original quote so I'm good with that.
> 
> However, the funds continue to sit in my store account even though I chose to have payment made through PayPal and I have called and emailed asking that they tranfer the money.
> 
> Overall it's been a pretty good experience. Now that I know how it works and how long it actually takes I can say that I would use them again to sell bags.


Hi! I'm having the same issue as you did. They said my bag has been checked in but the money is sitting in my fashionphile account.. I emailed them to transfer it to my paypal account like I originally requested. I also tried calling them but it's going to voicemail. How long did it take them to transfer your money? I don't understand why they don't pay attention to where the customer wanted their money transferred..


----------



## bakeacookie

Ugh. I'm still waiting on my check in the mail. 

Yoogis paid me within a week of receiving the item. This is taking forever.


----------



## Cararoberts12

nashpoo said:


> Hi! I'm having the same issue as you did. They said my bag has been checked in but the money is sitting in my fashionphile account.. I emailed them to transfer it to my paypal account like I originally requested. I also tried calling them but it's going to voicemail. How long did it take them to transfer your money? I don't understand why they don't pay attention to where the customer wanted their money transferred..


I had to call to have them transfer the funds to PayPal. Once I spoke to somebody it still took 2 days. I guess they only do those transfers on certain days. Once it was in my PayPal account it was placed on the 21 day hold. I called PayPal with the tracking number to show the bag had been recieved and they released the funds immediately after. 
I think they leave it in the store account for a few days to entice you to spend it there lol.


----------



## kiwiaz

I quoted on that website and they gave decent price for my bag. But I am not sure if this is a reliable website. Just wondering if anyone has used this website to sell designer bags? if I choose direct deposit, how long it will take to issue the payment?


----------



## 98daffodils

Hi!  They are legit I have sold to them and bought from them in the past what they do is they will offer you the option once they receive the item they will ask you if you want the money in either credit to buy something from them or in in money.   if you wanted in MONEY it it gets deposited to PayPal is the way I've always had it done they are reputable company and have been featured in Forbes Magazine as well as CNN as well.


----------



## allthingsblack

I have also sold my bags to them and they have stores in a couple of locations. I brought my bags to the store and got the checks right away. Pretty smooth transactions. Hope this helps!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i use them a lot to buy/sell. they are completely legit. i use the direct pay route and it varies - not sure what their payout schedule is. sometimes i am paid the next day after an item sells and sometimes it can be about 5 days later. i *think* they must do weekly payouts, so if your item sells Monday you might get paid Friday (via paypal/dd). i once opted for a check and that came quite fast too. they are fast.. you're not waiting weeks, but days. if you;re doing a buyout they first have to inspect the item (like 3-4 days after they get it) and then the payment can take about another 4-5 days.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

If they send consignment/ buyout money to your PayPal do you have to pay fees? Thanks.


----------



## hedgwin99

lilmountaingirl said:


> If they send consignment/ buyout money to your PayPal do you have to pay fees? Thanks.




Yes you will.


----------



## fashionista1984

Does anyone know why when I sell to them, they take weeks to list my items, but others I know will send after me, and it will be listed and sold within a day or two? I try calling their help department and emailing but they have such an attitude. They've had so much business from me and I wish I could speak to a higher up. I've even had items go missing for over a week after they checked them in. It's so frustrating and unprofessional.


----------



## bellapurse

I had the same experience.  It depends if they are receiving lots of items.  They told me jewelry takes a long time and if they can not authenticate an item they need appraisers to do it for them.  If you have authentication cards and labels that is easier for them.


----------



## Belgian22

Hi Everyone. I know this is the selling to Fashionphile thread, but has anyone experienced buying from them and not receiving what they said would come with the bag??? I bought a Chanel 226 Reissue in lamb skin and was supposed to get the authenticity card, dust bag, and box.  They didn't send me ANY of that. They sent the bag in a Fasionphile dust bag.  Is that normal???


----------



## vivelebag

Belgian22 said:


> Hi Everyone. I know this is the selling to Fashionphile thread, but has anyone experienced buying from them and not receiving what they said would come with the bag??? I bought a Chanel 226 Reissue in lamb skin and was supposed to get the authenticity card, dust bag, and box.  They didn't send me ANY of that. They sent the bag in a Fasionphile dust bag.  Is that normal???




That is not cool. Did you contact them to ask for it?


----------



## Belgian22

Yes, I did. They said it was their oversight not including those items. And that I could return the return the bag for the full refund. That they could no longer find the authenticity  card, booklet, box, or dust bag. 

I feel like I have no choice but to return the bag because I won't be able to get it serviced without the authenticity card should I ever have a problem.  What does everyone think?


----------



## unionjill736

Looking to sell a few items at FP and was wondering how much do they usually offer for bags that are new or like new condition?


----------



## unionjill736

Looking to sell a few items at FP and was wondering how much do they usually offer for bags that are new or like new condition?


----------



## lshcat

unionjill736 said:


> Looking to sell a few items at FP and was wondering how much do they usually offer for bags that are new or like new condition?



Your question is too general to answer.. it really all depends on the brand, the bag style, current market/popularity of item, etc.. just submit them for a quote the worst that can happen is it's too low for what you want and you can decline the offers.  (Submit to Yoogi's too, and others if you want just to see what you get back, I personally find that Fashionphile does indeed generally offer better quotes than others though.)


----------



## anthrosphere

I sent Fashionphile 2 offers and never heard back. One Balenciaga and a Dior necklace. Each of the quotes were sent a week apart from each other. TheRealReal and BBOS all responded promptly for my Bal. I ended up sending my bag to RealDealCollection without asking for offers since I wasn't sure if they do offers and Corey was thrilled to have my Bal. As for the necklace, TRR declined it. Still waiting for Yoogi's, BBOS and Fashionphile to reply for my necklace. It's taking a long time!


----------



## Arlene619

Belgian22 said:


> Hi Everyone. I know this is the selling to Fashionphile thread, but has anyone experienced buying from them and not receiving what they said would come with the bag??? I bought a Chanel 226 Reissue in lamb skin and was supposed to get the authenticity card, dust bag, and box.  They didn't send me ANY of that. They sent the bag in a Fasionphile dust bag.  Is that normal???


I'm sorry to hear that, if I purchased something from FP and they gave the wrong information as to what the bag would come with, but the bag was exactly what I wanted, I would keep the bag. I have no idea if you have to have the authenticity card to have your bag serviced at Chanel, that's a good question. If the authenticity card is Not needed for service, I would keep it. I think after a spa service, Chanel will give your item back to you in a dustbag. Unless you want piece of mind or you plan on selling it in the future, I would return it. Hth. [emoji4]


----------



## PurseMonk

I've noticed their customer service has been slow in the past.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think they're just slow in general. They may not have enough staff to keep up with the amount of product coming in and going out.


----------



## hedgwin99

FP has been slow! No exception. It took them three days to check in my item when I received the update that it arrived in their warehouse on Monday


----------



## Livelycheese

Hi ladies, 

This is my first time selling to Fashionphile, how long do they take to check in the bag/payout? I used direct buy, and I checked tracking online, it says the package has arrived 7 days ago. I haven't received any emails or contact from them yet. Is this normal? 

Thanks.


----------



## anthrosphere

qich0831 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first time selling to Fashionphile, how long do they take to check in the bag/payout? I used direct buy, and I checked tracking online, it says the package has arrived 7 days ago. I haven't received any emails or contact from them yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.



You should try giving them a call tomorrow as soon as they're open, 7 days is not normal and far too long for them to check-in a bag. I haven't consigned with them in awhile, but when I sent my bag to them as a buyback a few months ago, they checked it in rather quickly and they sent my payment within 3-4 days. Their CS was responsive, too. But that was awhile back. Definitely give them a phone call, I usually had good luck with someone answering the phone. Sorry for your bad experience!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

qich0831 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first time selling to Fashionphile, how long do they take to check in the bag/payout? I used direct buy, and I checked tracking online, it says the package has arrived 7 days ago. I haven't received any emails or contact from them yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.



The last two bags or so I sold to them I didn't get any email saying they got my item or paid me, the check just came.  Seems like their automated emails are inconsistent.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

qich0831 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first time selling to Fashionphile, how long do they take to check in the bag/payout? I used direct buy, and I checked tracking online, it says the package has arrived 7 days ago. I haven't received any emails or contact from them yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.



signing into your FF account is the best way to check, not by looking at the tracking number. they will often just pay you out with no prior emails. they don't check in with you every step of the way. i generally get paid about 10-12 days after the bag is received by them. and i often get no emails at all.


----------



## coucou chanel

Has anyone shipped their bag to Fashionphile and changed their mind in the meantime? Will Fashionphile allow you to cancel the sale and return the bag to you? I never sell my bags because I easily get attached to them emotionally, so I'd like to know what their policy is like just in case I ever want to sell/consign with them. TIA


----------



## love2sh0p

coucou chanel said:


> Has anyone shipped their bag to Fashionphile and changed their mind in the meantime? Will Fashionphile allow you to cancel the sale and return the bag to you? I never sell my bags because I easily get attached to them emotionally, so I'd like to know what their policy is like just in case I ever want to sell/consign with them. TIA




Yes but there is a $25 fee for this


----------



## coucou chanel

love2sh0p said:


> Yes but there is a $25 fee for this



that's not so bad. Thank you for your response, dear!


----------



## CSamoylov

I'm so fed up with Fashionphile. Time and time again I get terrible quotes with no explanation when they have the same exact items in same condition on their site for 10x the price


----------



## Beg4Bags

Hello All, 
Can I get some suggestions on selling to Fashionphile. I'm hesitant about shipping off a high end bag to any "stranger". Anyone in CA been in their store to confirm they are legit? Any experiences, comments and/or suggestions will help. Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello All,
> Can I get some suggestions on selling to Fashionphile. I'm hesitant about shipping off a high end bag to any "stranger". Anyone in CA been in their store to confirm they are legit? Any experiences, comments and/or suggestions will help. Thanks!



I've sent non-H bags to them but found better returns with Ann's Fabulous Finds. I've sent her an H without any issue. Ann's is my new go to for reselling. Good luck.


----------



## Rouge H

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello All,
> Can I get some suggestions on selling to Fashionphile. I'm hesitant about shipping off a high end bag to any "stranger". Anyone in CA been in their store to confirm they are legit? Any experiences, comments and/or suggestions will help. Thanks!


Fashionphile is a legitimate company, I've been to the Beverly Hill store. I have to agree I've had much better luck with regards to pricing and professionalism at Ann's.


----------



## chloec

I've used them about 3 times total. Sent items after agreeing with their quotations given online and received checks within 10 business days I would say. Very quick. It's hassle free if you want to just mail out and get the check but you won't get top dollar for hermes items.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Thanks all! I'm actually not too impress with the quote they're giving me but also scared to sell a pricey item on eBay. So in a dilemma right now. How's Ann's? Do they only do consignment or buy out right ? thanks for all the inputs!


----------



## Roku

Beg4Bags said:


> Thanks all! I'm actually not too impress with the quote they're giving me but also scared to sell a pricey item on eBay. So in a dilemma right now. How's Ann's? Do they only do consignment or buy out right ? thanks for all the inputs!



I think Ann's mostly does consignment only. But they are super awesome to work with. Super professional. 
Yoogi's does buyout also. They make things really really easy.
Since it's an Hermes bag, Boutique Patina may also take buyout (and good offers, buyout quotes usually beat FP), but they are very, very picky.
Also try Rebagg, they have an easy interface as well.

I would always shop my bag around just to know my options, always a good idea if you have time for it


----------



## new.old.bag

I've bought, sold, and been to the store. It's legit.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Thanks all  does anyone have experience with them keeping their end of the bargain? I hope I don't get a lower offer after sending the bag in. Only sent them a few pictures but in reality, the bag is way better than described. I didn't even mention all of the original stuff that comes with it. 
Has anyone ever bargained with them to get a better offer? ThAnks!


----------



## Luvbolide

Beg4Bags said:


> Thanks all  does anyone have experience with them keeping their end of the bargain? I hope I don't get a lower offer after sending the bag in. Only sent them a few pictures but in reality, the bag is way better than described. I didn't even mention all of the original stuff that comes with it.
> Has anyone ever bargained with them to get a better offer? ThAnks!





Personally, I would use AFF for an Hermes bag - they are a great company and get consistent rave reviews on the H board.  

fashionphile has many fans, but also many detractors.  There is a long thread about them here - scroll down to find it.

I would not sell an H bag on eBay if you don't have a track record of doing so.


----------



## Beg4Bags

I do have a good track record on eBay and have sold many high end bags (not over 5 figures though) but would prefer to sell outright instead of consignment. Thanks for all the inputs everyone!


----------



## caannie

There's no harm in getting a quote from Yoogiscloset and other places, too. You never know, it might be higher.


----------



## littlerock

CSamoylov said:


> I'm so fed up with Fashionphile. Time and time again I get terrible quotes with no explanation when they have the same exact items in same condition on their site for 10x the price



Why would you be using Fashionphile? Don't you run the same type of business?


----------



## farris2

If you choose buyout through Fashionphile  and use PayPal as an option will PayPal charge fees?


----------



## ThisVNchick

farris2 said:


> If you choose buyout through Fashionphile  and use PayPal as an option will PayPal charge fees?




Yes, you will incur fees.


----------



## CSamoylov

Yes but I only sell Chanel. I do have other things that I don't particularly want to sell because my business would take a hit (I have to pay business taxes) and it doesn't make much sense for me to even begin to try and sell a Hermes bag or LV shoes for example as I don't carry those brands.


----------



## mendiola30

Fashionphile is still the best quote so I will probably through caution to the wind and send them my Birkin (direct purchase).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CSamoylov said:


> I'm so fed up with Fashionphile. Time and time again I get terrible quotes with no explanation when they have the same exact items in same condition on their site for 10x the price



maybe that's the problem.. if there are already X amount of the same bag on their site they don't need to pay out as much for yours. wait until you see none of what you have on the site... then it becomes worth a bit more. if there are 10 pochette metis up - which there were yesterday - each subsequent quote will get less.


----------



## love2sh0p

mendiola30 said:


> Fashionphile is still the best quote so I will probably through caution to the wind and send them my Birkin (direct purchase).




Did they offer you a consignment quote?? I used to do direct buy out for my hermes... but i did three birkins on consignment recently and they all sold within two weeks and i got a significantly higher payout. I would highly suggest it if you arent in need of the funds right away


----------



## CSamoylov

ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe that's the problem.. if there are already X amount of the same bag on their site they don't need to pay out as much for yours. wait until you see none of what you have on the site... then it becomes worth a bit more. if there are 10 pochette metis up - which there were yesterday - each subsequent quote will get less.


I'll give this a shot. I asked the buyer about my quote but didn't get a response. Will update if I get any traction from them.


----------



## mendiola30

love2sh0p said:


> Did they offer you a consignment quote?? I used to do direct buy out for my hermes... but i did three birkins on consignment recently and they all sold within two weeks and i got a significantly higher payout. I would highly suggest it if you arent in need of the funds right away


 
They did although the highest consignment quote was from MyMoshPosh; looks like I should reevaluate.  I've only ever sold to Yoogi's but their quote is $1,500 down from the others.


----------



## love2sh0p

mendiola30 said:


> They did although the highest consignment quote was from MyMoshPosh; looks like I should reevaluate.  I've only ever sold to Yoogi's but their quote is $1,500 down from the others.




I've never heard of mymoshposh -- but I can definitely suggest the consign option on FP!  good luck!


----------



## Beg4Bags

They have an option for ACH deposit, should be free. Will update all once transaction goes through. Thanks!


----------



## Pautinka

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello All,
> Can I get some suggestions on selling to Fashionphile. I'm hesitant about shipping off a high end bag to any "stranger". Anyone in CA been in their store to confirm they are legit? Any experiences, comments and/or suggestions will help. Thanks!


There is another thread going on just now on TPF by a girl who had two LVs  stolen whilst sending to/dealing with FP and is having huge problems trying to sort it. They are not being the best to deal with. At first she thought it was the courier but FP are now posting pics of several bags of theirs which have "gone missing". You may want to check it out! &#128559;&#128559;


----------



## mendiola30

love2sh0p said:


> I've never heard of mymoshposh -- but I can definitely suggest the consign option on FP!  good luck!


 
Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pautinka said:


> There is another thread going on just now on TPF by a girl who had two LVs  stolen whilst sending to/dealing with FP and is having huge problems trying to sort it. They are not being the best to deal with. At first she thought it was the courier but FP are now posting pics of several bags of theirs which have "gone missing". You may want to check it out! &#128559;&#128559;


 
Yikes! Can you post a link to that thread? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Pautinka

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yikes! Can you post a link to that thread? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


I can't post a link from my mobile but it's the top thread in the photo. Hope it helps.


----------



## babycinnamon

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yikes! Can you post a link to that thread? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!







Pautinka said:


> I can't post a link from my mobile but it's the top thread in the photo. Hope it helps.




Here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lvs-were-stolen-940753.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

farris2 said:


> If you choose buyout through Fashionphile  and use PayPal as an option will PayPal charge fees?





ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, you will incur fees.



i use them and yoogis all the time and they pay me out via paypal. i have never paid a fee or received less than the quoted amount from either of them


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pautinka said:


> I can't post a link from my mobile but it's the top thread in the photo. Hope it helps.


 


babycinnamon said:


> Here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lvs-were-stolen-940753.html


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## CSamoylov

mendiola30 said:


> They did although the highest consignment quote was from MyMoshPosh; looks like I should reevaluate.  I've only ever sold to Yoogi's but their quote is $1,500 down from the others.


In working with them how quick was their turnaround? Just curious as it seemed long for me?


----------



## mendiola30

CSamoylov said:


> In working with them how quick was their turnaround? Just curious as it seemed long for me?


 
I think it took over a week for the quote but worth the numbers since they came in highest for consignment and 2nd best offer for purchase.


----------



## Gblb

After reading the below thread in its entirety, I'd be very leery of consigning with FP right now. It's quite a long thread, but a lot of good information. FP is offering a reward for stolen bags on IG as well. 

Here's the thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lvs-were-stolen-940753-21.html


----------



## Pautinka

I am sure such events are in the minority but it's good to know!


----------



## anthrosphere

Gblb said:


> After reading the below thread in its entirety, I'd be very leery of consigning with FP right now. It's quite a long thread, but a lot of good information. FP is offering a reward for stolen bags on IG as well.
> 
> Here's the thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lvs-were-stolen-940753-21.html



Thanks for the information. I'm sorry the OP in that thread had to go through such a headache to get her money. After scanning through the posts I won't be consigning with them anymore (they're horrifically slow with sending quotes anyway). I've been sending my bags to RealDealCollection and BagBorroworSteal and they've been awesome. RDC sends payment through PayPal almost instantly and I'll have my money the next day. It's awesome!

BBOS, unlike FP, will honor payments for any lost packages as long as it's already been scanned through UPS. At least you will be saved the headache in case anything goes wrong. Their customer service is awesome, too. Love them! Will be consigning more bags with them in the future.

On their FAQ:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/faq#sellitemlost



> *What if you lose my item?  *
> 
> Answer:
> We supply a pre-paid shipping label from UPS for your convenience. If your item is lost in transit AFTER the package has been scanned by UPS, we will honor the price you accepted and send you a check for that amount.
> 
> We will also take responsibility for the item while it's in our possession. Once your item reaches our warehouse it is safe, and we have checks and balances in place to keep track of it. If we have to return the item to you and it's lost, we will file a tracer investigation with UPS. If they approve the claim, we will honor the price you accepted and send you a check for that amount.


----------



## mendiola30

Gblb said:


> After reading the below thread in its entirety, I'd be very leery of consigning with FP right now. It's quite a long thread, but a lot of good information. FP is offering a reward for stolen bags on IG as well.
> 
> Here's the thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lvs-were-stolen-940753-21.html


 
Thank you for posting - there are so many things wrong with the way the OP is being treated.  I will hold off on using FP as well - this story reinforced complaints about their service and exposed weaknesses in the process.  Possibly applicable to other shops too so off for more research.   I posted about My Mosh Posh and it doesn't seem like many people have experience with them so that makes me nervous too.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Thanks all, will update everyone once I find out the outcome, goods or bads.


----------



## Luvlove82

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello All,
> Can I get some suggestions on selling to Fashionphile. I'm hesitant about shipping off a high end bag to any "stranger". Anyone in CA been in their store to confirm they are legit? Any experiences, comments and/or suggestions will help. Thanks!


I have sent my Valentino tote 3weeks ago as a consignment, I haven't hear any updates from them till now. I see they received my package but no emails for anything. I have sent them a email for updates no response what so ever. Now I'm just keep calling them to find out status of my bag....


----------



## luxelove2

I love fashionphile. I've sold countless times to them before. Though I will say, their online quote has always been lower than if you go in store boutique to get a quote.. Thankfully I don't live too far from one of their locations so I always make it in store.


----------



## mendiola30

Beg4Bags said:


> They have an option for ACH deposit, should be free. Will update all once transaction goes through. Thanks!


 
Did you accept their offer and mail in your bag?  I also have a Birkin that I was thinking of sending to FP but am a little nervous based on reviews.  It was the better quote but like  you am concerned they will lower the price or something else....


----------



## Beg4Bags

mendiola30 said:


> Did you accept their offer and mail in your bag?  I also have a Birkin that I was thinking of sending to FP but am a little nervous based on reviews.  It was the better quote but like  you am concerned they will lower the price or something else....




So far so good but will update the whole story once I get paid!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Hello everyone, here's an update and overall I'm pretty impressed with the journey & outcome. Even though the quote was so-so, it was as fair as can be I suppose for the risk they have to take, I understand that. I was however quoted almost 50% less from yoogi's closet so there was no chance I was going to sell a Birkin almost new for less than $5k to anyone. Overall, Fashionphile paid less than a week after they have received my item for the amount they quoted. They emailed me along the way, responded to every phone call and fast response to emails. I really didn't have to contact them since everything they promised was done within those time frames, but I did just to double check since it's a high ticket item, and also so I can update this post with details. I would use them again if I have to and hopefully they keep this kind of service going, it's good for them & the community. Thanks to all for the comments/suggestions!


----------



## gourmet

Thanks for starting this thread! Just wanted to know whether anyone has experience selling their hermes bags to other websites such as Janefinds or Yoogi's closet?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i use them and yoogis all the time and they pay me out via paypal. i have never paid a fee or received less than the quoted amount from either of them



That's good to know. I think last time I clicked on their paypal option (was doing a buyout) there was a little note underneath that says "paypal fees will apply".


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> That's good to know. I think last time I clicked on their paypal option (was doing a buyout) there was a little note underneath that says "paypal fees will apply".



maybe it's new? just my experience that i have never been charged, but perhaps they now do? the last time i did a paypal buyout with them was last year... i now just get checks since they mail those just as fast


----------



## mendiola30

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello everyone, here's an update and overall I'm pretty impressed with the journey & outcome. Even though the quote was so-so, it was as fair as can be I suppose for the risk they have to take, I understand that. I was however quoted almost 50% less from yoogi's closet so there was no chance I was going to sell a Birkin almost new for less than $5k to anyone. Overall, Fashionphile paid less than a week after they have received my item for the amount they quoted. They emailed me along the way, responded to every phone call and fast response to emails. I really didn't have to contact them since everything they promised was done within those time frames, but I did just to double check since it's a high ticket item, and also so I can update this post with details. I would use them again if I have to and hopefully they keep this kind of service going, it's good for them & the community. Thanks to all for the comments/suggestions!


 
Thanks for the update - I will be sending mine early next week.


----------



## mendiola30

Beg4Bags said:


> Hello everyone, here's an update and overall I'm pretty impressed with the journey & outcome. Even though the quote was so-so, it was as fair as can be I suppose for the risk they have to take, I understand that. I was however quoted almost 50% less from yoogi's closet so there was no chance I was going to sell a Birkin almost new for less than $5k to anyone. Overall, Fashionphile paid less than a week after they have received my item for the amount they quoted. They emailed me along the way, responded to every phone call and fast response to emails. I really didn't have to contact them since everything they promised was done within those time frames, but I did just to double check since it's a high ticket item, and also so I can update this post with details. I would use them again if I have to and hopefully they keep this kind of service going, it's good for them & the community. Thanks to all for the comments/suggestions!


 


gourmet said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! Just wanted to know whether anyone has experience selling their hermes bags to other websites such as Janefinds or Yoogi's closet?


 
I sold one to Yoogi's and it was such an easy process.  This time they offered a really low quote and I will be using Fashionphile although My Mosh Posh had a great consignment offer.


----------



## gourmet

mendiola30 said:


> I sold one to Yoogi's and it was such an easy process.  This time they offered a really low quote and I will be using Fashionphile although My Mosh Posh had a great consignment offer.



Thanks for the advice!! I'll def. get quotes from more online boutiques then before I consign


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi all - not sure where to ask this but anyone know if there is any discount code OR any coming memorial promo code?  Thanks


----------



## 993103164

Does anyone have experience with resolving an issue when selling to fashionphile? My item was shown to have been delivered May 17th, and I have yet to receive a status update or pay out. I called their office and when I finally got hold of someone, was told that my item is being "looked at". That was 4 days ago. I have yet to receive any update. Every email I sent is not replied until 7 days later, and I never got a straight reply. I am very wary of the situation now. I sold to fashionphile because they seem to sell alot and I thought they would be a reputable company. However, the lack of communication is disconcerting, and I am losing patience. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## 993103164

bump


----------



## lulilu

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/selling-to-fashionphile-828564.html

this thread should help.  it was on the next page of this forum.


----------



## bostongirl21

They are slow and communication was poor with me, too, but in the end I was paid, etc.


----------



## DankMemesNBeans

wow!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fashionphile is an extremely reputable company. they might be slow, but you'll get paid out. they won't run off with your item or anything, lol. they have physical store locations in california and huge inventory warehouses.


----------



## 993103164

update: just called yesterday, I pretty called non stop until an actual person picked up. The person said they were going to email me back regarding the status, and one day later, still no update. I am going to call again today. I am going to call everyday until this gets resolved.
The problem is, I am not in US, otherwise I would've marched in there already to resolve this in person. Truth is all this frustration is not worth selling my things with them. Doubt I'd ever use their service again.


----------



## mendiola30

I would definitely keep calling them.  There were a couple of different posts about fashionphile (one in the eBay section) slipping in service.  I ended using a different company because the feedback made me nervous. So sorry that you are going through this but hopefully you can get an email confirm today or tomorrow.


----------



## 993103164

mendiola30 said:


> I would definitely keep calling them.  There were a couple of different posts about fashionphile (one in the eBay section) slipping in service.  I ended using a different company because the feedback made me nervous. So sorry that you are going through this but hopefully you can get an email confirm today or tomorrow.



Thank you for your kind words. Still waiting to hear back from them, will definitely give an update when things get resolved. I should've done research properly before diving i,  I just (wrongly) assumed that since they have such a huge online presence their service must be good. Funny how a business that focuses online can't even have effective email communication and prioritize requests.


----------



## mia55

I'm in the same boat. I sold two bag, Chanel an Burberry. I sent both of them in one box and they were received on May 21st. Already received payment for Chanel but Burberry is still processing. I called couple of time, emailed them and always got the same answer- it's processing and we'll get back to you soon. It's so frustrating


----------



## 993103164

mia55 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I sold two bag, Chanel an Burberry. I sent both of them in one box and they were received on May 21st. Already received payment for Chanel but Burberry is still processing. I called couple of time, emailed them and always got the same answer- it's processing and we'll get back to you soon. It's so frustrating


yes, I agree with you, the worst thing is also when they say they will call you back, or they say they will email you back "tomorrow". And it never happens. Some of the important things in customer service are delivery and expectation management and they are clearly not delivering. 
Two days ago they said they were going to email me back "tomorrow" (for a second time). And guess what, why am I even surprised that they didnt email me back


----------



## mia55

Just wanted to update that I received the payment today. Hope you receive yours soon as well.


----------



## 993103164

so happy to hear that  unfortunately they are still searching for my item, someone with a name emailed me so now I feel like they are taking my inquiries more seriously .... it has been one month after all!


----------



## Jaellexo

Has anyone ever sold their bags to FashionPhile? What was your experience like? Was the payout good? As well as Yoogis Closet? I'm thinking of getting rid of a few bags! Also include other sites if you like them better please!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have not. The payout is consistently the lowest of several sites I have looked to for quotes.


----------



## Guuci4Me

I have. Last month. Great payout! Really depends on brand and model though.


----------



## Jaellexo

Guuci4Me said:


> I have. Last month. Great payout! Really depends on brand and model though.



I'm selling a LV bag! Do you know much about what they give you got those? They don't make the size anymore so I'm figuring I could get more maybe?


----------



## missyb

I've used FP many times to sell bags and have always had a great transactions though I have heard some have not.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I've sold several bags via Fashionphile and have had good experiences. I've found their payout offers to be better than yoogis closet. It really depends on what you're trying to sell. Good luck!


----------



## catsinthebag

I recently sold two bags on Fashionphile -- had used Yoogi's in the past, but Fashionphile's quotes were significantly higher so I went with them. Both bags (one Hermes, one Bal) sold very quickly so I got the high end of the quotes they gave me. Overall I was very happy with the experience.


----------



## cownosaur

Hi everyone, I am selling some bags to Fashionphile. I know they provide the free shipping label but does that include additional insurance for high value items? Or do I need to buy additional insurance for the package?


----------



## mkpurselover

I've also sold on FP and Yoogi's.  Higher quotes on FP, quick and easy.  Be sure to include as much info as possible,  and at least 2 pictures of your bags.  And I recommend the direct deposit option, give your bank and account info and the payment goes right to your account


----------



## mendiola30

cownosaur said:


> Hi everyone, I am selling some bags to Fashionphile. I know they provide the free shipping label but does that include additional insurance for high value items? Or do I need to buy additional insurance for the package?



I was going to sell them my Hermes Birkin and inquired about insurance.  They advised me that their maximum was $3,000 and I could not purchase additional insurance with their label but I could pay to ship it to them and purchase as much insurance as needed.  I opted against using them for various reasons.

Please note I'm not sure if the insurance value varies by bag - that wouldn't make sense but I would confirm with them.


----------



## calflu

Jaellexo said:


> Has anyone ever sold their bags to FashionPhile? What was your experience like? Was the payout good? As well as Yoogis Closet? I'm thinking of getting rid of a few bags! Also include other sites if you like them better please!



Yoogis is consistently the lowest in my experience and FP is slightly better in terms of communication and quotes but AFF is the best in my past experience


----------



## izzypaige

Has anyone bought from fashionphile? how was your experience


----------



## Bisoux78

Jaellexo said:


> Has anyone ever sold their bags to FashionPhile? What was your experience like? Was the payout good? As well as Yoogis Closet? I'm thinking of getting rid of a few bags! Also include other sites if you like them better please!



I sent out "feelers" for one of my vintage Chanel flaps and FP quoted me the lowest price in comparison to Yoogi's and a few other re-seller sites.  The quote was so embarrassingly low for a vintage piece that is in excellent condition for its age. 
My buying experience with them has been amazing though. Can't complain...very fast and the bags come in the condition that they were described as. 
They're probably the biggest re-sale site right now so I highly doubt you'd get a good price for your LV bag(s).


----------



## Arlene619

Just sent a quote request for my mini, I recently bought another mini I really wanted, so this one will have to go. Hopefully I get a decent quote.


----------



## Arlene619

Arlene619 said:


> Just sent a quote request for my mini, I recently bought another mini I really wanted, so this one will have to go. Hopefully I get a decent quote.
> View attachment 3400029


UPDATE:
just got my quote, it's $1800 to sell to them or $2100-2600 to consign. I'm not liking any of these quotes lol.  I've never done this before , so if I went with consign, I would have to wait until my bag sells?


----------



## babyoun6

Arlene619 said:


> UPDATE:
> just got my quote, it's $1800 to sell to them or $2100-2600 to consign. I'm not liking any of these quotes lol.  I've never done this before , so if I went with consign, I would have to wait until my bag sells?



Yes you'll have to wait till it sells but it'll be taken up in a snap as the rectangle mini is so limited. I'm surprised they quoted so little. 

Which bag did you get?


----------



## Arlene619

babyoun6 said:


> Yes you'll have to wait till it sells but it'll be taken up in a snap as the rectangle mini is so limited. I'm surprised they quoted so little.
> 
> Which bag did you get?


Thanks for your help, I know I was surprised seeing that quote too, my bag was barely used, I'm only selling it because of the hw color(I just  couldn't get over it being gold hw)I was expecting at least $2500.[emoji53] I have all the original packaging, box,dustbag, tags, sealed polishing cloth, receipt. I live about 30 min from FP, maybe I can get a better quote in person? Lol. I bought a lambskin mini, black with ruthenium hw, I know, exactly the same except for the hw color.  I must say this seasons' lambskin is very durable, almost like calfskin, and the ruthenium hw is more like a dark silver, not the ruthenium I'm used to. I've used it a lot since I purchased it, so far so good!


----------



## calflu

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks for your help, I know I was surprised seeing that quote too, my bag was barely used, I'm only selling it because of the hw color(I just  couldn't get over it being gold hw)I was expecting at least $2500.[emoji53] I have all the original packaging, box,dustbag, tags, sealed polishing cloth, receipt. I live about 30 min from FP, maybe I can get a better quote in person? Lol. I bought a lambskin mini, black with ruthenium hw, I know, exactly the same except for the hw color.  I must say this seasons' lambskin is very durable, almost like calfskin, and the ruthenium hw is more like a dark silver, not the ruthenium I'm used to. I've used it a lot since I purchased it, so far so good!
> View attachment 3401078





Not surprising! FP needs to profit from this so Consignment or direct buy you always get very little back. Same as other sites


----------



## Arlene619

calflu said:


> Not surprising! FP needs to profit from this so Consignment or direct buy you always get very little back. Same as other sites


Yes, you're right, but a $1300 profit?! Talk about robbery  lol. I was selling my Bags on poshmark but the 20% was killing me.  I guess I'm better off selling on that platform instead.[emoji52]


----------



## RK380

izzypaige said:


> Has anyone bought from fashionphile? how was your experience



I am thinking of trying them out. What is the % taken on FashionPhile? I have had good experiences with Posh. I am happy that they now authenticate over 500.


----------



## RK380

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks for your help, I know I was surprised seeing that quote too, my bag was barely used, I'm only selling it because of the hw color(I just  couldn't get over it being gold hw)I was expecting at least $2500.[emoji53] I have all the original packaging, box,dustbag, tags, sealed polishing cloth, receipt. I live about 30 min from FP, maybe I can get a better quote in person? Lol. I bought a lambskin mini, black with ruthenium hw, I know, exactly the same except for the hw color.  I must say this seasons' lambskin is very durable, almost like calfskin, and the ruthenium hw is more like a dark silver, not the ruthenium I'm used to. I've used it a lot since I purchased it, so far so good!
> View attachment 3401078


Beautiful bag!


----------



## soccerzfan

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks for your help, I know I was surprised seeing that quote too, my bag was barely used, I'm only selling it because of the hw color(I just  couldn't get over it being gold hw)I was expecting at least $2500.[emoji53] I have all the original packaging, box,dustbag, tags, sealed polishing cloth, receipt. I live about 30 min from FP, maybe I can get a better quote in person? Lol. I bought a lambskin mini, black with ruthenium hw, I know, exactly the same except for the hw color.  I must say this seasons' lambskin is very durable, almost like calfskin, and the ruthenium hw is more like a dark silver, not the ruthenium I'm used to. I've used it a lot since I purchased it, so far so good!
> View attachment 3401078



We have the same black mini with shiny rhw!! I fell in love with it the moment I see it. I honestly don't know why but fashionphile quotes are on the very low side lately. I was trying to consign a brand new caviar jumbo and they told me they don't offer buy out for that specific bag and consignment is so low it's ridiculous. I'll probably try to sell it myself on tradesy. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Arlene619

soccerzfan said:


> We have the same black mini with shiny rhw!! I fell in love with it the moment I see it. I honestly don't know why but fashionphile quotes are on the very low side lately. I was trying to consign a brand new caviar jumbo and they told me they don't offer buy out for that specific bag and consignment is so low it's ridiculous. I'll probably try to sell it myself on tradesy. Good luck with yours!



Yes it's a beautiful bag, did you notice the lambskin is more durable than previous lambskin' ? That's the first thing I noticed when I touched it. I use it all the time!
Wow, I'm surprised FP doesn't offer a buyout  for your new jumbo, I'm hoping to add one to my collection one day. I will look into tradesy too, thanks!


----------



## sangheraa

Hi everyone, I just wanted to share my experience selling to FashionPhile from Canada.

I sent some items to FashionPhile in March and again in June.  I shipped them all using Canada Post. The items took about a week to reach Carlsbad. The first time, I received a notification via email that they had received my boxes (there were three). And I then received an email saying my Chanel GST was checked in and could viewed on my Dashboard. I didn't receive the email for the other items; for my second time selling to them I received no indication that they even received my packages or if they were checked in. I find their email communication of the status of your items is pretty inconsistent. But I'm still pretty happy with the service - both times I have received cheques in the mail in about a week.


----------



## Jaellexo

Jaellexo said:


> Has anyone ever sold their bags to FashionPhile? What was your experience like? Was the payout good? As well as Yoogis Closet? I'm thinking of getting rid of a few bags! Also include other sites if you like them better please!



Update : I think for my bag the quote was pretty low on FashionPhile. It's a discontinued style and for what they are giving me I think it's a little insulting. Yoogis closet denied my bag because of the patina on the handle but I can easily brighten that up and make it look better so I will again in a month. I sent in for bag borrow steal and I've heard I can get a really good amount from them. X


----------



## bellapurse

I have sold some bags to both Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  My previous experience with FP was not that great but this last time was very smooth and pleasant.  In my experience Yoogi's paid me more on LV's and jewelry and Fashionphile more on Chanel's.  This time I really planned the selling.  I was very specific with colors, overall condition and compared my bags to same bags they had in stock.  I even described the smell (yes the bags smell like new) and mentioned I had all packaging like ribbons, etc.  I think that enhanced the quotes.  As far as shipping I knew that they set their shipping for 5 days.  So I mailed the boxes on a Monday and Friday they got it.  Fashionphile doesn't work on quotes on the weekends (at least in my experience) but Yoogi's do.  FP worked on the bag and checked in on the following Monday and Yoogi's sent out check on Sunday.  Wednesday I received ACH payment from FP and still waiting for Yoogi's check.  Those take longer.  They said up to 10 business days but I have gotten it within 6-8 business days.  I have always had good experience with Yoogi's but I have to say that FP really improved.  The times that I called everyone was very pleasant and the waiting time on the phone was less than 10 minutes.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I sent 22 quotes to Fashionphile yesterday. There were some shoes and some LV bags (popular styles like Artsy and Speedy). I used to sell them stuff before, but now they didn't accept ANY of my items. Not cool of them Maybe they thought it's a fraud because of too many quotes or maybe they saw my items on my eBay page and again thought that something's not clear here. Did anyone have such experience?


----------



## Luxurybabie

fashion_victim9 said:


> I sent 22 quotes to Fashionphile yesterday. There were some shoes and some LV bags (popular styles like Artsy and Speedy). I used to sell them stuff before, but now they didn't accept ANY of my items. Not cool of them Maybe they thought it's a fraud because of too many quotes or maybe they saw my items on my eBay page and again thought that something's not clear here. Did anyone have such experience?



I am interested to find out as well. According to the reply from customer service they are not buying from international customer at the moment. I am guessing that's due to they are moving or overstocked?


----------



## lindsayj83

I have a Chanel Jumbo single flap in Cream with silver hardware. I can't seem to bring myself to carry it because I really only wear black. It is a beautiful bag that was cleaned and refurbished by Leather Surgeons. It is so gorgeous but I am having a tough time selling it. Has anyone sold to fashionphile before? I tried to search this topic but for some reason I can't find anything. I know they only give you about half of what they think the bag is worth but I am desperate to sell it to fund a bag i can actually wear. If not sell to them where should I try? I have posted it on Tradesy and some Facebook BST groups that I am in. Please help!!!!


----------



## zaraha

Fashionpile has been giving very low quotes since last November I think,  they been saying they are in their low buying season.  I hope you can find more consignment shops get more quotes so you can compare best prices.  It's a gorgeous bag! Good luck!


----------



## catsinthebag

I sold both a Bal City and a vintage H Kelly through Fashionphile a few months ago. The quotes I got weren't great (especially for the Bal), but the bags sold very fast. The prices were also higher than the quotes I got from Yoogi's Closet. Overall I was really happy with the service from Fashionphile.


----------



## lara0112

I have sold a lot to fashionphile in the past but they are in low buying season (although they give consistently better quotes than others). However, I recently submitted three items that would have typically been bought and they said we can't offer quotes right now come back later, so it seems they have some issues.

by the way in the ebay forum there is a whole thread on fashionphile so check there also


----------



## ironic568

You can also try Ann's Fabulous Finds, but they don't do buy-out, only consignment.  IMO, Fashionphile does usually give the best quotes. Occasionally Yoogi's Closet has better quotes when it comes to classics (especially Reissues), so give them a try.

And then off the top of my head I can think of:
- The RealReal
- Bag Borrow or Steal
- Bella Bag
- Boutique Patina
- Couture USA
- My Personal Shoppers

Another thing is that since this bag is in light colored lambskin, it unfortunately won't hold its value as much as when it's in caviar (which is usually more popular).
Good luck


----------



## stylevialauren

Have you tried the Designer Vault? They're a Chanel only consignment store that offers high quotes....


----------



## whiteswan1010

stylevialauren said:


> Have you tried the Designer Vault? They're a Chanel only consignment store that offers high quotes....





lindsayj83 said:


> I have a Chanel Jumbo single flap in Cream with silver hardware. I can't seem to bring myself to carry it because I really only wear black. It is a beautiful bag that was cleaned and refurbished by Leather Surgeons. It is so gorgeous but I am having a tough time selling it. Has anyone sold to fashionphile before? I tried to search this topic but for some reason I can't find anything. I know they only give you about half of what they think the bag is worth but I am desperate to sell it to fund a bag i can actually wear. If not sell to them where should I try? I have posted it on Tradesy and some Facebook BST groups that I am in. Please help!!!!


I recently put 3 LV's like new bags for sale at Yoogi's Closet.  They give higher quotes than Fashionfile.  They all sold within 15 minutes and I received my check promptly.  On one I got back 60 percent.  I highly recommend this company.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i sell to them all the time. of all the places i have tried they always have higher quotes for everything. i've never had good quotes from yoogi's or anns, but those are two other places to try. i don't know where you get that they give you "50% of value?"  that is not how buyouts/consignment works. it's based on the condition of the bag and for some people it will be less than 50% of value and for some it will be quite high. it varies based on their needs. they are expanding their company right now, into larger buildings and i think that is why they have slowed down on buying for now... they are going through inventory as they relocate to new warehouses. they actually lost my layaway item a few weeks ago and had to refund me + gave me a very generous certificate. i think as they move they are in a bit of a mess


----------



## missyb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i sell to them all the time. of all the places i have tried they always have higher quotes for everything. i've never had good quotes from yoogi's or anns, but those are two other places to try. i don't know where you get that they give you "50% of value?"  that is not how buyouts/consignment works. it's based on the condition of the bag and for some people it will be less than 50% of value and for some it will be quite high. it varies based on their needs. they are expanding their company right now, into larger buildings and i think that is why they have slowed down on buying for now... they are going through inventory as they relocate to new warehouses. they actually lost my layaway item a few weeks ago and had to refund me + gave me a very generous certificate. i think as they move they are in a bit of a mess



Yes they seem a bit of a mess right now. It took me calling 5 times for them to find a fendi item I sent them. Had I know they were moving I probably would have waited a few weeks.


----------



## xsimplicity

When I sold 2 LV bags, I got quotes from both Yoogis and Fashionphile, and Yoogis was better. But it was still a huge loss overall. Since then I've never consigned again and sold the bags myself. It's a lot of work because you'll get low ballers etc but you honestly get so much more for the bag then you would with consignment. I sold a GST last year and lost less than $100 from what I originally paid. The same goes for a lot of my other bags. I personally sell off Kijiji because I don't trust eBay or craigslist.


----------



## nyetnof

Maybe I ask ladies that has used Designer Vault, Yoogi's Closet or/and Fashionphile, do you choose 'buyout' or 'consign'?

I'm looking to sell my Coco Boy, so far Fashionphile has better quotes for both buyout and consign. Thanks!


----------



## catsinthebag

nyetnof said:


> Maybe I ask ladies that has used Designer Vault, Yoogi's Closet or/and Fashionphile, do you choose 'buyout' or 'consign'?
> 
> I'm looking to sell my Coco Boy, so far Fashionphile has better quotes for both buyout and consign. Thanks!



The only reason to do buyout, IMO, is if you need the money right away. You'll get more money from consignment.


----------



## nyetnof

catsinthebag said:


> The only reason to do buyout, IMO, is if you need the money right away. You'll get more money from consignment.



Understood. But how do you know how much they list the consign price? I mean, the only provide an estimate range. 

Do I need to ask them before shipping my item?  What if I'm not happy with the consign price? 

Because I'm based in HK, I feel like it's more risky for me to ship it all the way to the states [emoji85]


----------



## catsinthebag

nyetnof said:


> Understood. But how do you know how much they list the consign price? I mean, the only provide an estimate range.
> 
> Do I need to ask them before shipping my item?  What if I'm not happy with the consign price?
> 
> Because I'm based in HK, I feel like it's more risky for me to ship it all the way to the states [emoji85]



If you go on the Fashionphile website, there is an FAQ section that explains how they determine consignment fees. It's a little tricky, but you can do the math and figure out roughly what the list price will be. They do discount items over time if they don't sell right away, so if the price drops, the amount you get will also drop. I've only sold a couple of bags through them, but the low end of their consignment estimate was still a little higher than the direct buyout option. 

If you change your mind and want your bag back, they'll send it back to you for a pretty low price ($25 in the US, not sure what it is internationally).

For shipping, I'm not sure how they do it internationally, but it should be on the website. And they do answer emails within a day if you have questions.


----------



## Doodles78

I think you have to do the research and get quotes from as many places as possible. TPF members all have their favorites and recommendations for various reasons.


----------



## whiteswan1010

nyetnof said:


> Maybe I ask ladies that has used Designer Vault, Yoogi's Closet or/and Fashionphile, do you choose 'buyout' or 'consign'?
> 
> I'm looking to sell my Coco Boy, so far Fashionphile has better quotes for both buyout and consign. Thanks!


I chose "consignment" on 3 bags I recently sold on Yoogi's.  They all sold within one hour but they were "like new".  You can change your mind at anytime if your bag does not sell quickly and get a payout.  The reason I chose Yoogi's is I got by far the best quotes, I have no hidden agenda.


----------



## nyetnof

catsinthebag said:


> If you go on the Fashionphile website, there is an FAQ section that explains how they determine consignment fees. It's a little tricky, but you can do the math and figure out roughly what the list price will be. They do discount items over time if they don't sell right away, so if the price drops, the amount you get will also drop. I've only sold a couple of bags through them, but the low end of their consignment estimate was still a little higher than the direct buyout option.
> 
> If you change your mind and want your bag back, they'll send it back to you for a pretty low price ($25 in the US, not sure what it is internationally).
> 
> For shipping, I'm not sure how they do it internationally, but it should be on the website. And they do answer emails within a day if you have questions.





Doodles78 said:


> I think you have to do the research and get quotes from as many places as possible. TPF members all have their favorites and recommendations for various reasons.





whiteswan1010 said:


> I chose "consignment" on 3 bags I recently sold on Yoogi's.  They all sold within one hour but they were "like new".  You can change your mind at anytime if your bag does not sell quickly and get a payout.  The reason I chose Yoogi's is I got by far the best quotes, I have no hidden agenda.



Thank you so much ladies! So fair out of the 3 U.S based sites, Fashionphile has the highest quote. I will definitely email them and see if they can answer questions I have before shipping the bag.


----------



## jmen

I have only used AFF  and I had a great experience after having a really horrendous scam occur and the bag was returned to me.  AFF will negotiate the asking price with you.  Perhaps all consignment sites toss out a figure to the seller, but you are free to counter and  name your price.  My purse sold within 2 weeks of being listed.  There was good communication all along the process.


----------



## princessmaggie

I've used fashionphile a few times & always taken the buy-out option. I find them fast to process and provide payment and I just switch my mind off for what they may potentially sell my bags for! (Better not to know I decided!) I sold both a Hermes Kelly (brand new unused) and a Chanel mini through them and for both because I had bought these in the UK I actually made back the full cost of the bags as I'm in the US. In contrast they quoted a very low price for another brand new Kelly but were very transparent on their reason (the first one was a 28 the second a 32 and in their words they have less demand for the bigger size). I decided to sell this instead on vestiare where I ended up having to sell for about $2k loss on the price paid just a few weeks earlier (should not have bought this bag!!). In contrast I find vestiare appalling to deal with-very slow, they lowball pricr everything (I got a quote for the same Chanel mini I ended up selling to fashionphile for agood price and they suggested a $600 price cut of which $500 was from my share and only $100 from their share!) I find their margins just too high to bear and won't ever sell to them again. They also seem to have a small amount of crazy people who purposely set out to troll items claiming authority and filling comments with accusations of bags being fake. I even had to deal with a lunatic who accused me of faking the Hermes dustbag because it was different to hers apparently! As a vip H customer who always buys direct from the store I found this beyond hilarious especially when this same person had a lot of fishy comments about her own missing receipts. So all in fashionphile feels much less stressful, quicker to sell things and pleasant to deal with. I hope this helps-eBay etc just seems overwhelmed with fakes so you get an extensive amount of naive identification questions (& I always have my receipts!). Good luck & hope the proceeds are for something wonderful!


----------



## ladysarah

jmen said:


> I have only used AFF  and I had a great experience after having a really horrendous scam occur and the bag was returned to me.  AFF will negotiate the asking price with you.  Perhaps all consignment sites toss out a figure to the seller, but you are free to counter and  name your price.  My purse sold within 2 weeks of being listed.  There was good communication all along the process.


Oh do tell. Share your experience to protect us all. I am thnkng of selling my green Kelly (selier32) and would love to know what I need to be careful about....


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I sold 6 items to fashionphile.  I took the buyout on 5 of them because the margin between the payout and consignment was not significant.  I did consignment on one item because I knew it would sell very fast.  I did get quotes from Yoogis and Couture USA and Fashionphile was the best offer.  I did however recently sold a woc on consignment to Yoogis because they provided the higher quote.  
I think you need to get quotes from as many but keep in mind that some of these sites I think get better traffic than others.  I think of all of them Yoogiscloset prices the items fairer than Fashionphile so they will sell fast.


----------



## Salina_

Thanks for this thread! I'm wondering where can I sell new never used complete set old medium boy with reasonable price? My friend was traveling to Paris and he took a few orders to purchase.. I bought the old medium boy black with gold hardware lambskin (since ruthenium hd was not available that time) but I changed my mind  Although purchased in Paris I didn't get the vat return since its for my friend.. But the bag is still cheaper than here in States. I'm thinking about postmark but 20% commission from the selling price is too high and I'm thinking I can't sell something over retail price in order to get the amount I paid back


----------



## juicygirl82

lindsayj83 said:


> I have a Chanel Jumbo single flap in Cream with silver hardware. I can't seem to bring myself to carry it because I really only wear black. It is a beautiful bag that was cleaned and refurbished by Leather Surgeons. It is so gorgeous but I am having a tough time selling it. Has anyone sold to fashionphile before? I tried to search this topic but for some reason I can't find anything. I know they only give you about half of what they think the bag is worth but I am desperate to sell it to fund a bag i can actually wear. If not sell to them where should I try? I have posted it on Tradesy and some Facebook BST groups that I am in. Please help!!!!


I think it is always worth it to sell a bag even if you end up taking a loss on it if you really will never use it. Better to get some money to fund a new bag than having a bag sitting there, unused.


----------



## AtomicLush

Salina_ said:


> Thanks for this thread! I'm wondering where can I sell new never used complete set old medium boy with reasonable price? My friend was traveling to Paris and he took a few orders to purchase.. I bought the old medium boy black with gold hardware lambskin (since ruthenium hd was not available that time) but I changed my mind  Although purchased in Paris I didn't get the vat return since its for my friend.. But the bag is still cheaper than here in States. I'm thinking about postmark but 20% commission from the selling price is too high and I'm thinking I can't sell something over retail price in order to get the amount I paid back



I think the best you can do are the sites listed on here already - Fashionphile, Yoogi's, Bag, Borrow, or Steal, Ann's, Couture USA, etc. But no one will give you face value for buyouts - and if you consign, the fees are usually around 30% and you'd only get 70%.  You'll be taking a loss no matter who you go with.  Ebay has the lowest fees (10% + paypal fees of 2.9%) but you're taking a risk with scammers on there.


----------



## gail13

I have to echo using Designer Vault; I have sold some items there.  They do not have a set % but will consider each Chanel individually.  Their payouts are usually higher than the others and they get back to you pretty quickly with a quote.


----------



## RACHEY07

Hi Everyone,

Let me start by saying that I know I messed up here and that I have very little information to go off of and that is no one's fault but my own. But I have seen the ladies here do some crazy amazing detective work and I figured maybe I'd get some tips or advice....

I submitted a Balenciaga Le Dix bag for consignment on Fashionphile and received a buyout offer. I accepted the buyout price, clicked the button to ship my bag in, pulled up the label, printed it, and left the bag to be picked up at my apartment building. Or at least I thought I did...

Fashionphile has no record of me accepting this offer or printing the label. It's as if I dreamed the entire thing.

I did not write down the tracking number (I know, big mistake), I did not get a receipt from Fed Ex because it was picked up from my apartment (Yes, big mistake number 2), and needless to say, Fashionphile says they never received my package.

So, I've got nothing. The bag is gone. I've tried to get help from Fed Ex but they have no record of anything with my name on it. And since Fashionphile has no record of it in my account, my guess is my name was never on it.

I'm sure you're wondering about the pick up from my apartment. I had lived in the building for 4+ years and ALWAYS left packages in the lobby for pick up. Never once did I have a problem. The box could have been stolen I suppose, but the fact that one package in 4 years would be stolen AND Fashionphile has no record of me even printing the label seems very bizarre. Right??

I know this is a crazy story and I don't know what I'm expecting. But I figured I would try. Again, I blame myself for irresponsibly not writing the tracking # down and leaving it in the lobby. I trusted the system and figured the tracking was linked to my account. I screwed up, learned a big lesson, and now, I'm wondering if there's any chance I'll see my bag again.

Please help


----------



## mpepe32

I wouldn't know what to do but I just wanted to write to say I'm sorry you are having to deal with this.  Do you have anything in an email confirming anything, i.e. conversations or links to the buy out offer in your email?  Do you have a regular Fedex delivery person that picks up your packages?  Who did you leave the package with?  Can you ask them?  Hope you get this sorted out 

can you search by your address?

https://www.quora.com/FedEx-How-can-I-get-my-package-without-a-tracking-number


----------



## Arlene619

Hi, I honestly wouldn't know what to do either, I find it odd that FP has no record of you accepting the buyout, did you have an email of the confirmation?
Did you or fp pay for the shipping label? Did you tape the whole shipping label to your box, isn't there usually another part of it that has the tracking # to save for your reference, I would dig through the trash (seriously that would be me lol) Does your apt complex have any surveillance cameras, or is there anyone that works the front desk/lobby area
 that could've seen who picked up your package? Do you think someone in your apt building took the package and kept it for themselves? Sorry about all the questions, I'm putting myself in your shoes and I feel your pain. [emoji17]


----------



## tickedoffchick

Can you check your browser history? Maybe there's a page you printed out that is still accessible through the history? Also, maybe check your printer queue just in case there's something still there that could show what you printed?


----------



## Arlene619

tickedoffchick said:


> Can you check your browser history? Maybe there's a page you printed out that is still accessible through the history? Also, maybe check your printer queue just in case there's something still there that could show what you printed?


Damn you're good, I would've never thought of that. [emoji106]


----------



## kasumi168

Do you still have the FP email where they give you the Buyout/consignment option? If you deleted it, is it still in your Trash mailbox? I found i could only access those buyout/consignment links from the emails only (not through my account)?


----------



## ThisVNchick

If you go into your FP seller account, on the homepage, there is a tab called "label". If you click on it, it should show all of the labels that were issued by FP when you accept a buy-out or consignment to be shipped to them.


----------



## thisisjulie

Oh no, how awful! I know someone above mentioned checking your browsing history, but you can also check your downloads folder in your browser or on your desktop if your shipping label was in a PDF or downloadable format.


----------



## Needanotherbag

If all else fails, its possible it did get picked up and shipped, and could be very well on its way to FP...fingers crossed for you


----------



## missyb

Did u call FP? Or did you call fedex?


----------



## missyb

Did you look it up on your FP account/under tracking ? If you did and it didn't show up don't panic it happened to me also. FP is aware of the problem. Call them and they can give you tracking info


----------



## RACHEY07

Thanks everyone for the kind words and advice. I have done all of these things. Nothing is working out in my favor:

- I have an old email that says I have an offer for the bag, but the offer has since expired and the link in the email is now useless.

-I left the bag for pick up in my lobby. I don't know the usual pick up person. I suppose I could ask the superintendent if he could check the security camera footage from that day, but who knows if he still has it. It was over a month ago. 
And on top of that, I just moved to a new state and no longer live in the same building. 

-I called fed ex to search by address. No luck there. 

-FP did pay for the label, but they say they have no record of it on their account (at least not attached to my name). I didn't save any part of the label (stupid, I know)

-I dug and dug into my browser history. I found the day that I pulled up the email and clicked to accept the offer, but I don't see a fed ex pop up or anything. I'm not sure how that registers with the browser. The label was not in my downloads folder either! I'd love for someone who's been through the process to let me know how that label registers on your browser/computer? I even searched my printer history but I recently had to reset my printer and the history from that far back was not there.

-there is nothing in my FP account. They have no record of any of this (other than the offer going untouched and then expiring).

I swear, I am starting to think I'm crazy and dreamt it all! Could I have printed a blank piece of paper and left the box unmarked?? I'm SO confused! I ship and return things all the time and have never messed up before. This whole thing is making me question my sanity.

-


----------



## missyb

RACHEY07 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and advice. I have done all of these things. Nothing is working out in my favor:
> 
> - I have an old email that says I have an offer for the bag, but the offer has since expired and the link in the email is now useless.
> 
> -I left the bag for pick up in my lobby. I don't know the usual pick up person. I suppose I could ask the superintendent if he could check the security camera footage from that day, but who knows if he still has it. It was over a month ago.
> And on top of that, I just moved to a new state and no longer live in the same building.
> 
> -I called fed ex to search by address. No luck there.
> 
> -FP did pay for the label, but they say they have no record of it on their account (at least not attached to my name). I didn't save any part of the label (stupid, I know)
> 
> -I dug and dug into my browser history. I found the day that I pulled up the email and clicked to accept the offer, but I don't see a fed ex pop up or anything. I'm not sure how that registers with the browser. The label was not in my downloads folder either! I'd love for someone who's been through the process to let me know how that label registers on your browser/computer? I even searched my printer history but I recently had to reset my printer and the history from that far back was not there.
> 
> -there is nothing in my FP account. They have no record of any of this (other than the offer going untouched and then expiring).
> 
> I swear, I am starting to think I'm crazy and dreamt it all! Could I have printed a blank piece of paper and left the box unmarked?? I'm SO confused! I ship and return things all the time and have never messed up before. This whole thing is making me question my sanity.
> 
> -



Did u actually call FP or are just going by what your account says?


----------



## RACHEY07

missyb said:


> Did u actually call FP or are just going by what your account says?



I have called several times. I can never get the same person on the line so I have to start from scratch each time. But everyone says the same thing- there is no record of me accepting the offer and shipping the bag.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Did you by chance submit the bag to any other places for quotes?  Maybe you accidentally accepted / printed/ sent it in to one of the other consignment places and not Fashionphile?


----------



## itsmree

lilmountaingirl said:


> Did you by chance submit the bag to any other places for quotes?  Maybe you accidentally accepted / printed/ sent it in to one of the other consignment places and not Fashionphile?


great thinking!!!


----------



## RACHEY07

lilmountaingirl said:


> Did you by chance submit the bag to any other places for quotes?  Maybe you accidentally accepted / printed/ sent it in to one of the other consignment places and not Fashionphile?



Really great thinking, but no, unfortunately not. I only submitted it to one place and I have the email from Fashionphile saying I had the offer.


----------



## JenW

Can you ask FP if they have received any 'unidentified' bags?


----------



## RACHEY07

JenW said:


> Can you ask FP if they have received any 'unidentified' bags?



Each time I call, they say they're going to check and see if it's turned up somehow or if there are any unidentified bags at the warehouse, but nobody ever gets back to me. I keep having to call again and start over. I always ask for the last person I spoke to, but they are never there.


----------



## missyb

This is so weird. Last month I sent a pair of Chanel shoes but didn't take a picture of label. I called FedEx and they said there was no such package sent. I went to almost accuse the owner of the store where I dropped it off of stealing the shoes! I finally called FP and they did have the tracking and that it was arriving to them the next day. For some reason on my FP account online it had no record I took the offer nor did it show a tracking number they  told me they were aware of this problem. My shoes did arrive to them. When did you leave it out for FedEx pick up?


----------



## ironic568

Sorry to read this. I would keep in contact with FP as the package might still show up. In the meantime, keep checking their website to see if your bag makes an appearance (you never know).
This is why I _always_ drop my package off at FedEx myself and ask for an "acceptance scan". I keep this receipt till the package arrives safely at FP and I've been paid, or till my consignment item has gone active on their website.


----------



## fashionista1984

This happened to me. I printed from my iPad to a wireless printer and even going to my browser history there was no record of it. Fashionphile was useless, as they are to you, and I never got the same person twice. However, I called and did ask standard time for processing currently and added about 5-6 days. I prayed and about a month later after shipping, the bag appeared in my account. How long has it been for you?


----------



## RACHEY07

missyb said:


> This is so weird. Last month I sent a pair of Chanel shoes but didn't take a picture of label. I called FedEx and they said there was no such package sent. I went to almost accuse the owner of the store where I dropped it off of stealing the shoes! I finally called FP and they did have the tracking and that it was arriving to them the next day. For some reason on my FP account online it had no record I took the offer nor did it show a tracking number they  told me they were aware of this problem. My shoes did arrive to them. When did you leave it out for FedEx pick up?



Really??? That's crazy!! But they were able to provide you tracking and they aren't for me 

I left it for pick up at the end of July, so it's been a LONG time and I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## RACHEY07

fashionista1984 said:


> This happened to me. I printed from my iPad to a wireless printer and even going to my browser history there was no record of it. Fashionphile was useless, as they are to you, and I never got the same person twice. However, I called and did ask standard time for processing currently and added about 5-6 days. I prayed and about a month later after shipping, the bag appeared in my account. How long has it been for you?



Interesting to learn that this is a real problem there. I printed my label on July 26th. I believe it was picked up by fed ex on July 28th. It was going from Boston to California, so a long ways but definitely not this long.


----------



## BeenBurned

If you pulled up the label to print, there should be something in your emails or trash from FP. Can you do a "fashionphile" keyword search of your emails to pull up all emails from FP? It should find everything. Be sure to look at the bottom of the list too because sometimes it'll say that there are also some messages in Trash or Spam match your search. You have to click on that link to find those messages. 

If the situation you've described is accurately described, my guess is that you'll be SOL because it seems to be the perfect storm for a Murphy's Law situation.  The following are quotes from your posts: 

Fashionphile has no record of me accepting this offer or printing the label
I did not write down the tracking number. --- *That's really not necessary. Every time a shipping label is printed online, there's a record of it in the email that contains the link to print it. *

I've tried to get help from Fed Ex but they have no record of anything with my name on it.
ALWAYS left packages in the lobby for pick up
I have an old email that says I have an offer for the bag, but the offer has since expired and the link in the email is now useless. -- *Is there any other non-linked info in the email? *

I could ask the superintendent if he could check the security camera footage from that day, but who knows if he still has it. It was over a month ago. -- *I expect they have to save tapes for longer than a month*

I just moved to a new state and no longer live in the same building.
FP did pay for the label, but they say they have no record of it on their account -- *If they paid for it, they would have a record. *
I found the day that I pulled up the email and clicked to accept the offer, but I don't see a fed ex pop up or anything -- *Is there anything in your "sent" folder where you responded?*

I even searched my printer history but I recently had to reset my printer -- *why did you reset your printer? Just curious! I've never done that that I recall. I don't know whether that would help in this case but I've never heard of it being done.*
there is nothing in my FP account. They have no record of any of this (other than the offer going untouched and then expiring).
I printed my label on July 26th.I believe it was picked up by fed ex on July 28th. --- *How do you know it was picked up? Did you see the package sitting in the lobby for 2 days before it appeared to have been picked up? If you know it was picked up on July 28, the Boston Fedex office should be able to go through their records and find those records for that day and your address. *


I think your statement here is your BIGGEST problem because I think something might have happened and you might be confused. Yes, it is bizarre. FP has no records, you have no records and Fedex has no records. I'm sorry to say it makes me think that you might have made a mistake along the line.

the fact that one package in 4 years would be stolen AND Fashionphile has no record of me even printing the label seems very bizarre. Right??


----------



## RACHEY07

BeenBurned said:


> If you pulled up the label to print, there should be something in your emails or trash from FP. Can you do a "fashionphile" keyword search of your emails to pull up all emails from FP? It should find everything. Be sure to look at the bottom of the list too because sometimes it'll say that there are also some messages in Trash or Spam match your search. You have to click on that link to find those messages.
> 
> If the situation you've described is accurately described, my guess is that you'll be SOL because it seems to be the perfect storm for a Murphy's Law situation.  The following are quotes from your posts:
> 
> Fashionphile has no record of me accepting this offer or printing the label
> I did not write down the tracking number. --- *That's really not necessary. Every time a shipping label is printed online, there's a record of it in the email that contains the link to print it. *
> 
> I've tried to get help from Fed Ex but they have no record of anything with my name on it.
> ALWAYS left packages in the lobby for pick up
> I have an old email that says I have an offer for the bag, but the offer has since expired and the link in the email is now useless. -- *Is there any other non-linked info in the email? *
> 
> I could ask the superintendent if he could check the security camera footage from that day, but who knows if he still has it. It was over a month ago. -- *I expect they have to save tapes for longer than a month*
> 
> I just moved to a new state and no longer live in the same building.
> FP did pay for the label, but they say they have no record of it on their account -- *If they paid for it, they would have a record. *
> I found the day that I pulled up the email and clicked to accept the offer, but I don't see a fed ex pop up or anything -- *Is there anything in your "sent" folder where you responded?*
> 
> I even searched my printer history but I recently had to reset my printer -- *why did you reset your printer? Just curious! I've never done that that I recall. I don't know whether that would help in this case but I've never heard of it being done.*
> there is nothing in my FP account. They have no record of any of this (other than the offer going untouched and then expiring).
> I printed my label on July 26th.I believe it was picked up by fed ex on July 28th. --- *How do you know it was picked up? Did you see the package sitting in the lobby for 2 days before it appeared to have been picked up? If you know it was picked up on July 28, the Boston Fedex office should be able to go through their records and find those records for that day and your address. *
> 
> 
> I think your statement here is your BIGGEST problem because I think something might have happened and you might be confused. Yes, it is bizarre. FP has no records, you have no records and Fedex has no records. I'm sorry to say it makes me think that you might have made a mistake along the line.
> 
> the fact that one package in 4 years would be stolen AND Fashionphile has no record of me even printing the label seems very bizarre. Right??



I'm aware it's the perfect storm and that there's a chance I made a mistake which is why I've said that several times throughout my posts. I'm not blaming anyone but myself but coming here as a last resort in case anyone has some helpful ideas. 

The only email I have from FP is attached here. As you can see, it does not have any other information and the link to view the offer no longer shows the offer. I received no other confirmation email from FP once I accepted the offer (which should have been my first red flag).




I reset my printer a couple weeks later because it wasn't working and that was a troubleshooting tactic I read online (unrelated to this incident but bad timing).

Yes, I saw the package sitting in the lobby for a couple days which was often the case in my building. It was a secure building and sometimes pick ups took a bit of time. I called fed ex and asked them to do a search on that day but they could not be very helpful because I had very little information. 

My thought is that maybe FP has a glitch in their system and that my label was printed through their account but for some reason not attached to my FP account? I have no idea but the fact that others have had similar experiences means that there is a glitch.


----------



## BeenBurned

RACHEY07 said:


> Could I have printed a blank piece of paper and left the box unmarked??
> 
> -


Speculation: 

If that's the case, whoever might have picked up packages from your lobby (whether it be Fedex, UPS, USPS, DHL) might very well have grabbed a package without noticing that the label is blank. But which company would know to pick THAT package up if the label is blank. 

You say that you've left packages in the past without incident. I would assume others would leave packages too. I also would conclude that there would be packages sitting with USPS shipping labels, UPS labels, Fedex labels and when the carrier comes to do a pickup, he would pick through and grab those being shipped by his company with his company's labels. 

So who would know to take the package with the blank label? 

Is it possible the security person, concierge, shipping company pickup person or even another building might have been alerted to a blank labeled package and either put it aside or stole it? 

I think that's where the video records would need to be checked. You have the 2-day timeline when you left it (July 26) till you think it was picked up (July 28). If necessary, get a subpoena or police officer to help get you permission to view those tapes. They could show when the package was left, when it disappeared or even if it was never there. 

IMO, that's where you need to go.


----------



## RACHEY07

BeenBurned said:


> Speculation:
> 
> 
> You say that you've left packages in the past without incident. I would assume others would leave packages too. I also would conclude that there would be packages sitting with USPS shipping labels, UPS labels, Fedex labels and when the carrier comes to do a pickup, he would pick through and grab those being shipped by his company with his company's labels.
> 
> So who would know to take the package with the blank label?
> 
> Is it possible the security person, concierge, shipping company pickup person or even another building might have been alerted to a blank labeled package and either put it aside or stole it?



Thanks, I appreciate your insights. I agree that going to security footage as a next step makes sense, it's just going to be difficult being in another state now, but I plan to reach out to the building manager tomorrow.

I don't actually think I would have left the package there with a blank label, it's just that I keep going over and over different scenarios because this whole thing is making me question my judgement. I'm just trying to think of all possibilities, but I can't realistically see myself not noticing a blank piece of paper.

Regarding the other stuff with pick up- people would leave packages with post it notes on them that said "UPS Pick Up" or "Fed Ex Pick Up" etc. I do remember writing the note with "Fed Ex Pick Up" but another possibility I've considered is that either I left the wrong pick up note or maybe another carrier picked it up. But I feel like if this were the case the package would still make it's way to FP eventually.


----------



## JenW

I'll go with Occam's Razor... I think FP has a glitch in their system.


----------



## RACHEY07

JenW said:


> I'll go with Occam's Razor... I think FP has a glitch in their system.



Then what should I do and where is the package? Are they being dishonest?


----------



## BeenBurned

With all the various issues and no one with proof of anything at all, I don't think anything can be proven. IMO, you're the one with the burden of proof but.....
1. You can't prove you accepted an offer from FP
2. You can't prove FP sent a shipping label 
3. You can't prove FP bought a label from Fedex
4. You can't prove you printed a shipping label
5. You can't prove you left a package in the lobby
6. You can't prove anything was picked up from your lobby by any shipping company
7. You can't prove anything was delivered anywhere

I think you're SOL. I know it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## JenW

RACHEY07 said:


> Then what should I do and where is the package? Are they being dishonest?


Maybe they haven't found it yet? I would call them, and insist that you speak to a manager, and tell them you until you get an answer. I really don't know what else to suggest. I am sorry.


----------



## sajero2

Just to pipe in with my 2 cents for what it's worth. I think it's very possible you *think* you did all this and didn't. I have been very, very sure in the past of doing something like this, even thinking I am remembering printing, packaging, etc. because those are the steps you've done before and would have done in this case. 

But in this case, there is no way there are this many things missing: confirmations, emails, tracking, etc. If one thing was missing, fine. But literally everything? It doesn't mean you're crazy or anything! I just think we can convince ourselves of doing very routine things and not remember correctly, especially if you're busy, stressed, etc. I literally could have sworn I'd mailed something in the past only to realize I never did, but really thought I could remember doing it!

It doesn't explain where the bag is, but something just doesn't add up here! I hope you figure it out, because I'm sure it's driving you bonkers!


----------



## RACHEY07

sajero2 said:


> Just to pipe in with my 2 cents for what it's worth. I think it's very possible you *think* you did all this and didn't. I have been very, very sure in the past of doing something like this, even thinking I am remembering printing, packaging, etc. because those are the steps you've done before and would have done in this case.
> 
> But in this case, there is no way there are this many things missing: confirmations, emails, tracking, etc. If one thing was missing, fine. But literally everything? It doesn't mean you're crazy or anything! I just think we can convince ourselves of doing very routine things and not remember correctly, especially if you're busy, stressed, etc. I literally could have sworn I'd mailed something in the past only to realize I never did, but really thought I could remember doing it!
> 
> It doesn't explain where the bag is, but something just doesn't add up here! I hope you figure it out, because I'm sure it's driving you bonkers!



Possibly, and I was starting to think this was the case, but the fact that other people are now saying they've had similar experiences and there is a glitch in FP's system...definitely makes me wonder...


----------



## missyb

If you look at this it says my last shipment to FP was May but I actually sent 2 other items since then that do not show up in their system
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3465109


----------



## RACHEY07

missyb said:


> If you look at this it says my last shipment to FP was May but I actually sent 2 other items since then that do not show up in their system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465109


It won't let me see the picture...


----------



## sajero2

RACHEY07 said:


> Possibly, and I was starting to think this was the case, but the fact that other people are now saying they've had similar experiences and there is a glitch in FP's system...definitely makes me wonder...


Yeah, that is just so, so odd. I would be going nuts if I were you. LOL I hope you figure it out!


----------



## ashlie

RACHEY07 said:


> Possibly, and I was starting to think this was the case, but the fact that other people are now saying they've had similar experiences and there is a glitch in FP's system...definitely makes me wonder...



You need to contact your old building. If you bring up theft, I think they will be more then willing to review the footage. Therefore you would also have proof of it being picked up. Also, the package would therefore have to be scanned. I don't know why you haven't contacted them yet tbh? I would be flipping out.


----------



## missyb

RACHEY07 said:


> It won't let me see the picture...


----------



## RACHEY07

ashlie said:


> You need to contact your old building. If you bring up theft, I think they will be more then willing to review the footage. Therefore you would also have proof of it being picked up. Also, the package would therefore have to be scanned. I don't know why you haven't contacted them yet tbh? I would be flipping out.



Over the 4 years of living there, I definitely brought up theft a few times (I order a LOT of things online) and it was never even close to true. Things always turned up. I guess I just thought that Fashionphile would find some information for me. I was also in the middle of a cross country move so this whole thing slipped my mind for a while and then I realized I hadn't heard from them.

I guess I just trusted the system. Thought I'd send the bag in and get my check in the mail a few weeks later. 

I called FP again today. Currently waiting for a call back from a manager.


----------



## RACHEY07

missyb said:


> View attachment 3465113



Interesting...
So when you call them they are able to find your shipments since May? Are they under your name?


----------



## missyb

RACHEY07 said:


> Interesting...
> So when you call them they are able to find your shipments since May? Are they under your name?



Yes and the girl said they knew there was a issue


----------



## JenW

Is there any chance this bag got misplaced during your move?


----------



## RACHEY07

JenW said:


> Is there any chance this bag got misplaced during your move?



Not during mine but one thought I had was that other people were moving that week and may have grabbed the box...

One update. Apparently FP suddenly has record that I generated the label. But when they track it, there's nothing.







This doesn't look good and now I do need to escalate it to the building, but WHY did it take them WEEKS to come up with this?? I'm so annoyed. It would have been easier to deal with the issue when I was still living there. Now that so much time has gone by it's that much more difficult.


----------



## BeenBurned

RACHEY07 said:


> Not during mine but one thought I had was that other people were moving that week and may have grabbed the box...
> 
> One update. Apparently FP suddenly has record that I generated the label. But when they track it, there's nothing.
> 
> View attachment 3465731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465732
> 
> 
> This doesn't look good and now I do need to escalate it to the building, but WHY did it take them WEEKS to come up with this?? I'm so annoyed. It would have been easier to deal with the issue when I was still living there. Now that so much time has gone by it's that much more difficult.


That should have been done already!  I don't understand why you didn't do that when you first posted.


----------



## RACHEY07

BeenBurned said:


> That should have been done already!  I don't understand why you didn't do that when you first posted.



You're misunderstanding. I have called FP several times over the last month and spoken to 5+ people. Everyone said there was no record of me accepting the offer or printing the label! I am VERY frustrated with them. Customer service is awful. Nobody returns my calls and nobody gave me any info.

After receiving this email today I called and demanded to speak to a manager and said how ridiculous this whole thing was. She apologized and is digging further into the issue and filing a Fed Ex claim.


----------



## Arlene619

BeenBurned said:


> That should have been done already!  I don't understand why you didn't do that when you first posted.


She did everything she could, contacting FP was obviously the first thing she did. FP probably didn't take the time to do the research. 




RACHEY07 said:


> You're misunderstanding. I have called FP several times over the last month and spoken to 5+ people. Everyone said there was no record of me accepting the offer or printing the label! I am VERY frustrated with them. Customer service is awful. Nobody returns my calls and nobody gave me any info.
> 
> After receiving this email today I called and demanded to speak to a manager and said how ridiculous this whole thing was. She apologized and is digging further into the issue and filing a Fed Ex claim.



She is definitely misunderstanding, I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope they find out where your package is.


----------



## Love Of My Life

You now have a contact name & you just need to follow up & not allow so much time to pass before
you reach out again.
FP should have some answers for you by end of the week. If you don't hear back,
contact them again & don't give up which I'm sure you are not going to.
Since you spoke with various people at FP sounds like they just gave you the runaround
Good that you were persistent & got a manager...
Good luck & hope your package turns up...


----------



## JenW

hotshot said:


> You now have a contact name & you just need to follow up & not allow so much time to pass before
> you reach out again.
> FP should have some answers for you by end of the week. If you don't hear back,
> contact them again & don't give up which I'm sure you are not going to.
> Since you spoke with various people at FP sounds like they just gave you the runaround
> Good that you were persistent & got a manager...
> Good luck & hope your package turns up...


Yes! 

And contact the building asap. If the gave security cameras,  they might destroy the footage after a period of time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Any news??


----------



## sajero2

Yes, I'd love an update!


----------



## RACHEY07

hotshot said:


> Any news??





sajero2 said:


> Yes, I'd love an update!



Nope [emoji17]

I called the FP manager back yesterday since I haven't heard from her. Left her a message and didn't hear back from her.

I also texted my former building manager to confirm he could get the tapes from the end of July and I didn't hear from him (I looped him in earlier this week and he had said if he didn't have an exact date and time to check on that he'd have to get special permission to spend extended time going through tapes.)

I'd really like the FP manager to get back to me before I hassle the building guy. I still do not understand how they located this tracking number suddenly and why this information was not available before.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Sounds like from a lot of topics elsewhere that Yoogi's wins over Fashionohile for resale return and customer service!  I think from what I've seen...I will be sending my bags to Yoogi! Or selling them myself on Tradesy, another trustworthy site that's really gaining momentum these days...I use the Tradesy app constantly...and it's much better than eBay (eBay has tons of fakes and there is no guarantee), I rarely buy anything there now!


----------



## bellapurse

I have been disappointed by Fashionphile before but my last two experiences have been more than great.  Quick turn around and I have been getting the money within 2 days of items received.  Yoogi's took 2 days longer which are not a big deal and their quotes are humiliating.  Plus you get your money faster with Fashionphile if you provide your bank info.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I requested a quote for a brand new rectangular mini, out of curiosity. They offered me $1895. What a joke. For them to turn around and sell it for $3100? Please!


----------



## mundodabolsa

JoeyLouis said:


> I requested a quote for a brand new rectangular mini, out of curiosity. They offered me $1895. What a joke. For them to turn around and sell it for $3100? Please!



But that's how consignment works.   Usually you get around 30% of the sale price, so $1895 is a very high offer at almost twice that.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is a LONG shot. And doesn't really help with the FP drama. Could you perhaps have the building guy or an old neighbor hang up a sign in your lobby asking if anyone might have *accidentally* picked it up?! Maybe someone moving in grabbed it and it is still sitting in their apartment unopened. Maybe someone stole it but still has it. If you mention that you were hoping it would be returned before management had to view the tapes, maybe the person would drop it off at the office!? I don't know.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RACHEY07 said:


> Nope [emoji17]
> 
> I called the FP manager back yesterday since I haven't heard from her. Left her a message and didn't hear back from her.
> 
> I also texted my former building manager to confirm he could get the tapes from the end of July and I didn't hear from him (I looped him in earlier this week and he had said if he didn't have an exact date and time to check on that he'd have to get special permission to spend extended time going through tapes.)
> 
> I'd really like the FP manager to get back to me before I hassle the building guy. I still do not understand how they located this tracking number suddenly and why this information was not available before.



Call & keep calling til FP manager takes your call...
Be persistent is going to get your answers...if you have FP manager's e-mail contact, follow
up that way as well so you have the start of a paper trail...


----------



## kkfiregirl

LemonDrop said:


> This is a LONG shot. And doesn't really help with the FP drama. Could you perhaps have the building guy or an old neighbor hang up a sign in your lobby asking if anyone might have *accidentally* picked it up?! Maybe someone moving in grabbed it and it is still sitting in their apartment unopened. Maybe someone stole it but still has it. If you mention that you were hoping it would be returned before management had to view the tapes, maybe the person would drop it off at the office!? I don't know.



Great idea! It's at least worth a try!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Any updates with FP & the package??


----------



## SweetDaisy05

mundodabolsa said:


> But that's how consignment works.   Usually you get around 30% of the sale price, so $1895 is a very high offer at almost twice that.


Not everybody is prepared to lose so much money.  If people want to earn close to resale price, then I say sell it yourself.  Do the work and pay yourself instead of somebody else.


----------



## Arlene619

JoeyLouis said:


> I requested a quote for a brand new rectangular mini, out of curiosity. They offered me $1895. What a joke. For them to turn around and sell it for $3100? Please!


I hear ya!! I got offered $2800 for my om chanel boy caviar black with rhw. It's from 14C, literally pristine condition. I know that bag will sell and they will price it for at least 5k since that bag is in demand. I ended up keeping it and I'm glad I did.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Arlene619 said:


> I hear ya!! I got offered $2800 for my om chanel boy caviar black with rhw. It's from 14C, literally pristine condition. I know that bag will sell and they will price it for at least 5k since that bag is in demand. I ended up keeping it and I'm glad I did.



Yeah it's ridiculous. I know they need to make money, but a brand new bag that I know will sell for at least retail. I did ask about Buy Out instead of consignment though, so maybe that affected the price. For those lowball reasons, I also wouldn't want to sell to them. I should rather sell to friends and family at that price  personal preference. I know some ppl don't mind the loss.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

I sent a quote request for 2 vintage pieces I have. They offered me $1800 for both bags. That's less than what I paid for one. I am a business owner and I understand profit but it was a little insulting. Especially since they sold a bag similar to one in worse condition for almost 5 times what they offered me. I'm keeping them.


----------



## Arlene619

JoeyLouis said:


> Yeah it's ridiculous. I know they need to make money, but a brand new bag that I know will sell for at least retail. I did ask about Buy Out instead of consignment though, so maybe that affected the price. For those lowball reasons, I also wouldn't want to sell to them. I should rather sell to friends and family at that price  personal preference. I know some ppl don't mind the loss.


I agree, they need to make money as well, but I can't believe how much they hike the prices up... even for items that are still in production, I saw a Chanel woc on fp for 2500![emoji34] Yes it was a seasonal piece but it was still being sold at the boutiques.

Yup, I would much rather sell it to friends or family for that price. I used poshmark and I was able to sell three LV bags for a price I was ok with, but the fees they take are pretty steep, 20% of your sale price.


----------



## missyb

Luxurybabie said:


> I am interested to find out as well. According to the reply from customer service they are not buying from international customer at the moment. I am guessing that's due to they are moving or overstocked?



They moved during the summer. They are probably over stocked right now


----------



## divababe

Handbagmenageri said:


> I sent a quote request for 2 vintage pieces I have. They offered me $1800 for both bags. That's less than what I paid for one. I am a business owner and I understand profit but it was a little insulting. Especially since they sold a bag similar to one in worse condition for almost 5 times what they offered me. I'm keeping them.



Do you get multiple quotes from other sites? In my cases of selling my items, fashionphile have been great 80% of the times. Obviously they are lower than if you sell yourself. However, then you have the risk of buyer issues which I unfortunately ran into for an item I sold via eBay. Thinking back, should probably save time and energy to sell to fashionphile. Good luck with yours!


----------



## xsimplicity

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Not everybody is prepared to lose so much money.  If people want to earn close to resale price, then I say sell it yourself.  Do the work and pay yourself instead of somebody else.



This is exactly my thinking. It does take effort but when you sell it at the price that you're comfortable with and the fact that you don't lose money due to consignment fees makes it worth it. I sold two bags to yoogi's - they were the first bags I ever sold and I was so disappointed by my proceeds. I never sold through consignment again.


----------



## abl13

On the flip side, I sold some items to Yoogi's and Fashionphile for more than I was asking on ebay! I had them listed for BIN on ebay and was getting no interest except extremely lowball offers. So even if you don't accept the consignment offer it doesn't hurt to get quotes.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Arlene619 said:


> I agree, they need to make money as well, but I can't believe how much they hike the prices up... even for items that are still in production, I saw a Chanel woc on fp for 2500![emoji34] Yes it was a seasonal piece but it was still being sold at the boutiques.


remember that FP ships worldwide, and chanel doesn't release everything in all regions or have waitlists in all regions. so some people in various countries are willing to pay a premium (even for an item still in boutiques, and especially for seasonal pieces) b/c their country just didn't get that style, or they cannot request it. FP is like a personal shopper for them and charging a higher price on some items. i've purchased a lot of items from them that were never in my own country... did i pay more? maybe... but it beats buying a ticket to go find one myself...


----------



## Arlene619

ccbaggirl89 said:


> remember that FP ships worldwide, and chanel doesn't release everything in all regions or have waitlists in all regions. so some people in various countries are willing to pay a premium (even for an item still in boutiques, and especially for seasonal pieces) b/c their country just didn't get that style, or they cannot request it. FP is like a personal shopper for them and charging a higher price on some items. i've purchased a lot of items from them that were never in my own country... did i pay more? maybe... but it beats buying a ticket to go find one myself...


Good point, but in that case it would be nice if they offered a higher price to potential sellers for seasonal items as well. Wishful thinking. I'll probably just drive up to FP and take my bag in person to see if they offer a better deal.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Arlene619 said:


> Good point, but in that case it would be nice if they offered a higher price to potential sellers for seasonal items as well. Wishful thinking. I'll probably just drive up to FP and take my bag in person to see if they offer a better deal.  Wish me luck.


good point! seasonal items (of which i have many) are usually worth a lot less


----------



## JoeyLouis

Arlene619 said:


> Good point, but in that case it would be nice if they offered a higher price to potential sellers for seasonal items as well. Wishful thinking. I'll probably just drive up to FP and take my bag in person to see if they offer a better deal.  Wish me luck.



Good luck! Which bag are you selling?


----------



## Arlene619

JoeyLouis said:


> Good luck! Which bag are you selling?


Thanks so much. My Chanel Boy  dark grey lambskin, black rect mini lambskin lghw, chevron woc black caviar shw and my LV pochette metis.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

abl13 said:


> On the flip side, I sold some items to Yoogi's and Fashionphile for more than I was asking on ebay! I had them listed for BIN on ebay and was getting no interest except extremely lowball offers. So even if you don't accept the consignment offer it doesn't hurt to get quotes.


Fascinating! I got better offers from low-ballers than from Fashionphile, and now and then a low-baller that flips purses will give me the same offer as Fashionphile.  It is the buy low and sell high.  Not all buyers give low-baller offers.  So, I was already doing better on my own and for laughs even with the pesky low-ballers.  I agree it does not hurt to get a quote.  For fun, I like to total how much I would have lost if I had sold the bag to them.  It makes me feel like a winner.  In my situation, the quotes were priced on the very low end.  The only winner with those lopsided quotes were Fashionphile.   It is nice to know for some people,like you, that these quotes can work in the opposite situation than mines.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Arlene619 said:


> I agree, they need to make money as well, but I can't believe how much they hike the prices up... even for items that are still in production, I saw a Chanel woc on fp for 2500![emoji34] Yes it was a seasonal piece but it was still being sold at the boutiques.
> Yup, I would much rather sell it to friends or family for that price. I used poshmark and I was able to sell three LV bags for a price I was ok with, but the fees they take are pretty steep, 20% of your sale price.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> remember that FP ships worldwide, and chanel doesn't release everything in all regions or have waitlists in all regions. so some people in various countries are willing to pay a premium (even for an item still in boutiques, and especially for seasonal pieces) b/c their country just didn't get that style, or they cannot request it. FP is like a personal shopper for them and charging a higher price on some items. i've purchased a lot of items from them that were never in my own country... did i pay more? maybe... but it beats buying a ticket to go find one myself...



Exactly, and Chanel can be priced more expensively because the only way to buy it online is through consignment. The last thing I want to do to buy a bag is have to call around and talk to SAs in different stores.  I buy Hermes from fashionphile because I can't be bothered with the whole hunt and game of it all, the premium I pay through fashionphile is worth it for the convenience.  

Plus, you can return things.  If you buy through boutiques and don't like something, that's an annoyingly large store credit you're stuck with.


----------



## Toynoodle

Arlene619 said:


> Yes, you're right, but a $1300 profit?! Talk about robbery  lol. I was selling my Bags on poshmark but the 20% was killing me.  I guess I'm better off selling on that platform instead.[emoji52]



Thinking about starting a new thread where we post our own goodies that we hope to sell to TPF members. Was wondering if that would be a good idea and if it's allowed here. Thanks in advance for feedback from others.


----------



## Arlene619

Toynoodle said:


> Thinking about starting a new thread where we post our own goodies that we hope to sell to TPF members. Was wondering if that would be a good idea and if it's allowed here. Thanks in advance for feedback from others.


That would be a great idea but unfortunately we're not allowed to sell our items directly through tpf. [emoji20]


----------



## Toynoodle

Arlene619 said:


> That would be a great idea but unfortunately we're not allowed to sell our items directly through tpf. [emoji20]



Thanks Arlene619! I wonder why that is, oh well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Toynoodle said:


> Thinking about starting a new thread where we post our own goodies that we hope to sell to TPF members. Was wondering if that would be a good idea and if it's allowed here. Thanks in advance for feedback from others.



Sorry, but we do not allow and buying/selling on tPF to keep things happy and friendly here, free of opportunists and scammers.


----------



## CSamoylov

fashion_victim9 said:


> I sent 22 quotes to Fashionphile yesterday. There were some shoes and some LV bags (popular styles like Artsy and Speedy). I used to sell them stuff before, but now they didn't accept ANY of my items. Not cool of them Maybe they thought it's a fraud because of too many quotes or maybe they saw my items on my eBay page and again thought that something's not clear here. Did anyone have such experience?


From what I understand if you are a reseller or they believe you to be a reseller they will decline all your quotes.


----------



## sajero2

Updates OP??


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I have no advice but I'm just sorry this is happening to you Rachey.    Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Lodpah

I'm researching places to sell my Louis, Burberry, Marc Jacobs, etc. Most are rarely used but need credible places to sell them.  I gather Fashionpile is not one of them?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lodpah said:


> I'm researching places to sell my Louis, Burberry, Marc Jacobs, etc. Most are rarely used but need credible places to sell them.  I gather Fashionpile is not one of them?



They're absolutely credible.  But don't have high expectations, you will be offered close to nothing for Marc Jacobs and not much for Burberry.


----------



## Lodpah

mundodabolsa said:


> They're absolutely credible.  But don't have high expectations, you will be offered close to nothing for Marc Jacobs and not much for Burberry.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I know I always say good things about them, but fashionphile just surprised even me who thinks highly of them. 

I submitted an item for a quote today and received one a whole 6 minutes later.  And much higher than I expected too. 

Someone in that department was sitting at their computer and on the ball today.


----------



## hillaryhath

I have had 0 luck with FP and Yoogis.  All of my quotes have been insulting but the worst one was a couple weeks ago for a mini Gucci Jackie bag that had been used once and they told me they'd like to put it on their eBay outlet for 90.00.  I paid 560.00 for it over a year ago!  I declined the offer and finally two weeks later someone on Tradesy bit and I ended up with 394.00 after Tradesy fees.  Yeah, I still lost money, but I'm glad it FINALLY sold (I'd been trying to get rid of it and lowering the price gradually for a year) and for way closer to what I paid.

I'm peeved that they would not accept any of my leather Tiffany goods though!


----------



## rhiannonmars

Im waiting for a quote from Fashionphile. I guess I will call Tuesday. Thank you for whom ever directed me to this thread!


----------



## lexig07

Hi everyone I'm new to letting go of my bags and has anyone used this site? I sent them pics of my Chanel bag and they quoted me 800 buy out. I bought my bag from a American Cancer Society thrift sale for $30. I have only used it like 6 times since buying it,but apart of me doesn't want to let it go because "it's Chanel" [emoji848] but it's basically collecting dust. What your guys opinion or input? Itd be greatly appreciated


----------



## DecadentDreams

It depends what bag it is.....resale value varies greatly depending on whether it is one of the classics/sort after bags or a seasonal bag - plus age and condition play a role too. $800 doesn't sound bad especially as you only paid $30!!! (shame the charity didn't know how much it was worth as it could have made them a lot of money!). If you're not going to use it then I would think the money is better than it sitting in the closet. Sites like Fashionphile take quite a high percentage so you're always going to get less than selling it yourself on other resale sites but if you don't want the hassle then they are a good option.


----------



## lexig07

DecadentDreams said:


> It depends what bag it is.....resale value varies greatly depending on whether it is one of the classics/sort after bags or a seasonal bag - plus age and condition play a role too. $800 doesn't sound bad especially as you only paid $30!!! (shame the charity didn't know how much it was worth as it could have made them a lot of money!). If you're not going to use it then I would think the money is better than it sitting in the closet. Sites like Fashionphile take quite a high percentage so you're always going to get less than selling it yourself on other resale sites but if you don't want the hassle then they are a good option.



Yea it's 2005-2006 Navy Ritz. Definitely not a classic. It is in awesome condition, no wear or tear. Thanks for responding, yeah I might just take it I don't know where to start on selling it myself [emoji38]


----------



## QuelleFromage

I just had my first quote experience with Fashionphile. On a brand new in box Birkin that retailed over $13K before tax they offered me $10K. We all know what FP charges for a Birkin that's brand new, never carried, in box with everything, and this is a rare one. In addition they changed the description of the bag when they made their quote leading me to believe it was evaluated by someone with no knowledge of Hermès.
They also lowballed me amazingly on another less desirable bag but that was less of a surprise.
I'm happy selling stuff direct on eBay despite the occasional bad apples, so won't be trying FP again.


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I just had my first quote experience with Fashionphile. On a brand new in box Birkin that retailed over $13K before tax they offered me $10K. We all know what FP charges for a Birkin that's brand new, never carried, in box with everything, and this is a rare one. In addition they changed the description of the bag when they made their quote leading me to believe it was evaluated by someone with no knowledge of Hermès.
> They also lowballed me amazingly on another less desirable bag but that was less of a surprise.
> I'm happy selling stuff direct on eBay despite the occasional bad apples, so won't be trying FP again.


They did the same to me last year....total lowball. I ended up using Ann's and was happy to get more than what I paid.


----------



## Dawn

So. I sent a Gucci wallet to FashionPhile last week and it was received Monday. I used an authorized FedEx drop off location.
I messaged FP today because I hadn't heard anything about my wallet and read they usually pay out really fast (they offered to  buy, not do consignment).
They did some digging and called me and said the box arrived to them empty 
FP is stepping up and still sending me the $$ they originally offered and fighting FedEx but now I'm so nervous because I dropped off a second FP package a couple of days later. It's due to them today so they have the tracking and info and are on the lookout for it. Both were valued $500 and under so it's not like a Chanel or Hermes but MAN.
Is it the driver? The person working at the FedEx drop off location? Do i just call for pickup if I do this again?


----------



## bellapurse

Dawn said:


> So. I sent a Gucci wallet to FashionPhile last week and it was received Monday. I used an authorized FedEx drop off location.
> I messaged FP today because I hadn't heard anything about my wallet and read they usually pay out really fast (they offered to  buy, not do consignment).
> They did some digging and called me and said the box arrived to them empty
> FP is stepping up and still sending me the $$ they originally offered and fighting FedEx but now I'm so nervous because I dropped off a second FP package a couple of days later. It's due to them today so they have the tracking and info and are on the lookout for it. Both were valued $500 and under so it's not like a Chanel or Hermes but MAN.
> Is it the driver? The person working at the FedEx drop off location? Do i just call for pickup if I do this again?



I think it doesn't matter.  I always dropped it off at a FedEx location and never had a problem.  All their FedEx shipments are insured so if anything happens they will pay back.  Just hang on to the tracking number and you'll be fine.  It usually takes 2 weeks between shipping and getting paid.


----------



## Dawn

bellapurse said:


> I think it doesn't matter.  I always dropped it off at a FedEx location and never had a problem.  All their FedEx shipments are insured so if anything happens they will pay back.  Just hang on to the tracking number and you'll be fine.  It usually takes 2 weeks between shipping and getting paid.


Thank you! The woman I spoke with was really nice which helped me feel better about the whole thing. hopefully the other item will show up just fine today. Thanks again.


----------



## Dawn

And the second package showed up empty  I called the drop off center & they don't have security cameras. Fashionphile is being great and not giving me a hard time. Ugh this sucks so bad!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dawn said:


> And the second package showed up empty  I called the drop off center & they don't have security cameras. Fashionphile is being great and not giving me a hard time. Ugh this sucks so bad!


This is awful! So sorry to hear. I'm so glad FP is taking care of it - that makes me think better of them.


----------



## bellapurse

Dawn said:


> And the second package showed up empty  I called the drop off center & they don't have security cameras. Fashionphile is being great and not giving me a hard time. Ugh this sucks so bad!



That's awful and strange!  Like I said it's all insured and you won't loose any money.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dawn said:


> And the second package showed up empty  I called the drop off center & they don't have security cameras. Fashionphile is being great and not giving me a hard time. Ugh this sucks so bad!


it could be the driver, a person at the location you're dropping at, who knows. can you (in the future) use a different location to drop? this happened to someone else too, and she posted extensively about it a few months ago, perhaps even in this thread. personally, i think it's the driver delivering to FP ... they go to that location daily, would know the business and what is being dropped there and know that any package they open/steal will have valuable contents inside. the person at the fedex counter wouldn't know about the business you;re sending to, unless they look it up or are told the contents. unless, maybe you happen to be using the same drop location as that other girl? (she was in socal i believe). glad to hear they are helping you, though! they did not help her quickly, so maybe they learned from that incident how to handle this situation better.


----------



## Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it could be the driver, a person at the location you're dropping at, who knows. can you (in the future) use a different location to drop? this happened to someone else too, and she posted extensively about it a few months ago, perhaps even in this thread. personally, i think it's the driver delivering to FP ... they go to that location daily, would know the business and what is being dropped there and know that any package they open/steal will have valuable contents inside. the person at the fedex counter wouldn't know about the business you;re sending to, unless they look it up or are told the contents. unless, maybe you happen to be using the same drop location as that other girl? (she was in socal i believe). glad to hear they are helping you, though! they did not help her quickly, so maybe they learned from that incident how to handle this situation better.


I remember that whole fiasco and was really hoping it wouldn't get to that point. I will definitely use a different drop location next time. There's an actual Fedex about 20 mins away so just go there if the need arises. Thanks so much.


----------



## cwxx

Dawn said:


> I remember that whole fiasco and was really hoping it wouldn't get to that point. I will definitely use a different drop location next time. There's an actual Fedex about 20 mins away so just go there if the need arises. Thanks so much.



Really terrible when you feel you can't trust your packages will get where they're supposed to go  I once received a package where it was the same thing - retaped and product packaging intact, except the actual product was missing x.x After that anything I'm a little nervous about mailing, I make the extra trek to an actual fedex store. Glad to hear Fashionphile was good about everything though! I've definitely found their pricing to be a bit low as a seller but they seem solid as a company.


----------



## Dawn

cwxx said:


> Really terrible when you feel you can't trust your packages will get where they're supposed to go  I once received a package where it was the same thing - retaped and product packaging intact, except the actual product was missing x.x After that anything I'm a little nervous about mailing, I make the extra trek to an actual fedex store. Glad to hear Fashionphile was good about everything though! I've definitely found their pricing to be a bit low as a seller but they seem solid as a company.


Thanks. This has never happened before and for it to happen twice from the same location...
I really don't think it was the shipping center. I don't think they've ever heard of FashionPhile 
My guess is that it's an inside job with Fedex and they know exactly what is going to FashionPhile and find the easy to open and easy to re-seal packages. It could be a driver, or someone at any one of the facilities it goes through. Sigh.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

Is anyone having issues printing out the packing list and shipping labels from Fashionphile? I wasn't able to save and print out the label.


----------



## Dawn

Update: still no payment on my items. No response to my email and chat kept disconnecting me. But I finally talked to a sweet girl there who checked and said I would be paid out today. We'll see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vti3ai3ieg said:


> Is anyone having issues printing out the packing list and shipping labels from Fashionphile? I wasn't able to save and print out the label.


i printed mine this morning no issues. make sure you click the bottom button to accept the terms or it won't print.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dawn said:


> Thanks. This has never happened before and for it to happen twice from the same location...
> I really don't think it was the shipping center. I don't think they've ever heard of FashionPhile
> My guess is that it's an inside job with Fedex and they know exactly what is going to FashionPhile and find the easy to open and easy to re-seal packages. It could be a driver, or someone at any one of the facilities it goes through. Sigh.


this was happening to yoogi's too - lots of items were going missing the middle of last year - the whole box was being stolen, not just items inside. turned out to be a substitute driver on the route who was supposed to drop at yoogis, but 'dropped' other places instead. so the boxes would show as dropped off, but none ever were


----------



## bellapurse

Dawn said:


> Update: still no payment on my items. No response to my email and chat kept disconnecting me. But I finally talked to a sweet girl there who checked and said I would be paid out today. We'll see. Fingers crossed![/
> 
> Hope you get paid soon!


----------



## Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this was happening to yoogi's too - lots of items were going missing the middle of last year - the whole box was being stolen, not just items inside. turned out to be a substitute driver on the route who was supposed to drop at yoogis, but 'dropped' other places instead. so the boxes would show as dropped off, but none ever were


wow, that's so crazy. I purchased from FP before and returned with no issues but did not use this drop off location. I have never had anything stolen through the mail before. The rep at FP said it happens A LOT. I can't imagine the insurance claims they have to process with Fedex!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dawn said:


> wow, that's so crazy. I purchased from FP before and returned with no issues but did not use this drop off location. I have never had anything stolen through the mail before. The rep at FP said it happens A LOT. I can't imagine the insurance claims they have to process with Fedex!


i think any company selling luxury or electronics or high-ticket items is at huge risk. and when the company puts RETURN on your shipping label. ugh! pet peeve! just go ahead and let the world know i'm sending an expensive item back


----------



## Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i think any company selling luxury or electronics or high-ticket items is at huge risk. and when the company puts RETURN on your shipping label. ugh! pet peeve! just go ahead and let the world know i'm sending an expensive item back


very good point!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sold them a chanel item with buyout and included everything... tags, authenticity card, box, dust bag, etc. and they list it as having nothing??? it sold the first few hours but why not give the buyer all the stuff?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ccbaggirl89 said:


> sold them a chanel item with buyout and included everything... tags, authenticity card, box, dust bag, etc. and they list it as having nothing??? it sold the first few hours but why not give the buyer all the stuff?


Oh, that's a bit creepy.  I suppose it's up to them but still, what are they doing with the box and dust bag, etc?


----------



## Pitsrule

HELP! I sold my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30 with pouch to Fashionphile. They received the bag and sent me an email stating the buyout offer decreased because the original quote included the pouch and it was not in the box. WTH! 

I contacted Fashionphile and they are not able to locate the pouch and state I need to file a claim with FedEx.

I'm not sure if I should have them ship my bag back and file a claim with FedEx for the pouch or continue to sell the bag to them and file the claim.

Has this happened to anyone before? I sold once to them and no issues so I wasn't hesitant to sell again. This whole process has been annoying and stressful because it takes many tries to get in contact with Fashionphile and they are not very helpful.


----------



## vernis-lover

You might get more experienced help with this issue in the ebay forum (I know it's not an ebay issue but lots of posters have experienced postal claims and will be able to offer advice).

I know it's a silly question but are you absolutely sure the pouch was included in the bag when you sent it?  It wasn't accidentally left out?

Did you ship with Fedex yourself or was it under Fashionphile's account?


----------



## Pitsrule

vernis-lover said:


> You might get more experienced help with this issue in the ebay forum (I know it's not an ebay issue but lots of posters have experienced postal claims and will be able to offer advice).
> 
> I know it's a silly question but are you absolutely sure the pouch was included in the bag when you sent it?  It wasn't accidentally left out?
> 
> Did you ship with Fedex yourself or was it under Fashionphile's account?


It was shipped under Fashionphile's account. Yes I'm absolutely sure it was in there. Thank you.


----------



## Pitsrule

HELP! I sold my Louis Vuitton Papillon 30 with pouch to Fashionphile. They received the bag and sent me an email stating the buyout offer decreased because the original quote included the pouch and it was not in the box. WTH! 

I contacted Fashionphile and they are not able to locate the pouch and state I need to file a claim with FedEx.

I'm not sure if I should have them ship my bag back and file a claim with FedEx for the pouch or continue to sell the bag to them and file the claim.

Has this happened to anyone before? The bag was shipped under Fashionphile's FedEx account, will they still allow me to file the claim? Sorry but this has never happened to me before.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I don't see how filing a claim with FedEx will be any good unless the package arrived open/damaged when received by FashionPhile


----------



## poopsie

Yes. Read the last few pages of the will never buy from Fashionphile thread


----------



## Pitsrule

poopsie said:


> Yes. Read the last few pages of the will never buy from Fashionphile thread


Thank you.


----------



## caannie

Seeing how things are going with FP, maybe a "Fashionphile claims FedEx lost part of my shipment" thread of it's own is in order.

What's really weird is items are disappearing from boxes, not the entire box itself, or all it's contents. I wonder if they recently hired someone at FP in receiving who's not very good at their job? I find it VERY unlikely a FedEx employee stole the pouch.

What did they say the pouch was worth (as far as lowering the price?)


----------



## Dawn

I sold a Gucci bag and wallet separately to Fashionphile from the same local FedEx mom and pop shipping center. Both boxes arrived but were empty when they got to Fashionphile. They said it happens a lot. They took care of the Fedex claim and still did my payout so I'm not sure why they are making you deal with Fedex when it's with their insured account and label. 
I sent an LV bag to them a couple of weeks ago from an actual Fed Ex center (20 mins away) and it arrived safe and sound.
I am convinced there are people who know to look for items to FP (either at the shipping places or within Fed Ex)  and if the tape can easily be cut open and re-taped, they can take out the item and reseal it and keep it going. There is no other explanation!
The Gucci and wallet were small like the pouch - perhaps the thieves can more easily hide smaller goods which is why they didn't take the NF too? 
I'm sorry this happened to you


----------



## Pitsrule

caannie said:


> Seeing how things are going with FP, maybe a "Fashionphile claims FedEx lost part of my shipment" thread of it's own is in order.
> 
> What's really weird is items are disappearing from boxes, not the entire box itself, or all it's contents. I wonder if they recently hired someone at FP in receiving who's not very good at their job? I find it VERY unlikely a FedEx employee stole the pouch.
> 
> What did they say the pouch was worth (as far as lowering the price?)


Yes, I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one.The lowered it by $100. I agree, why just steal just the pouch?


----------



## Pitsrule

Dawn said:


> I sold a Gucci bag and wallet separately to Fashionphile from the same local FedEx mom and pop shipping center. Both boxes arrived but were empty when they got to Fashionphile. They said it happens a lot. They took care of the Fedex claim and still did my payout so I'm not sure why they are making you deal with Fedex when it's with their insured account and label.
> I sent an LV bag to them a couple of weeks ago from an actual Fed Ex center (20 mins away) and it arrived safe and sound.
> I am convinced there are people who know to look for items to FP (either at the shipping places or within Fed Ex)  and if the tape can easily be cut open and re-taped, they can take out the item and reseal it and keep it going. There is no other explanation!
> The Gucci and wallet were small like the pouch - perhaps the thieves can more easily hide smaller goods which is why they didn't take the NF too?
> I'm sorry this happened to you


I'm sorry that happened but glad to hear they took care of the issue. I drafted an email and sent it to their main email as well as another contact there so I hope it gets better response than I was receiving. 

I dropped my item at a FedEx kinko's and the person who took the box taped it up some more for me. I'm not sure if that means anything. There is another thread where another member lost a wallet when sent to FP. So you may be right about the small items.


----------



## poopsie

Pitsrule said:


> Yes, I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one.The lowered it by $100. I agree, why just steal just the pouch?



Because it is small and easily concealed............just like a wallet


----------



## Jlarse1500

jinxedbaglady said:


> Has anyone sent a LV to Fashionphile to sell?  I looked through their site and it doesn't state how much they keep (at least not that I could find).  I saw if you sold it to them outright - they would give you 50-60% of projected sale price.  I even looked at their sales contract - no mention of their charge and fees.  Anyone have experience with them?  Do they keep 20%?  40%?
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> Christine


I would recommend Fashionphile for buying but not for selling high-end bags or jewelry that are in demand. On their website, it shows they keep 30% but that if the item sells for over 3K, they only keep 15% of the amount over 3K. The catch to this is that they don't offer cosignment option on items that they know are in demand and will sell quick for more than 3K. They only offer direct buyout for these items and the amount is way lower than what you could get on other sites or selling yourself. I get that it takes away the hassle, but it is just not worth it to lose so much money on something that you know will sell quick.


----------



## caannie

poopsie said:


> Because it is small and easily concealed............just like a wallet


 Yes, and I think we both agree FedEx isn't where they are going missing...


----------



## caannie

Dawn said:


> I sold a Gucci bag and wallet separately to Fashionphile from the same local FedEx mom and pop shipping center. Both boxes arrived but were empty when they got to Fashionphile. They said it happens a lot. They took care of the Fedex claim and still did my payout so I'm not sure why they are making you deal with Fedex when it's with their insured account and label.
> I sent an LV bag to them a couple of weeks ago from an actual Fed Ex center (20 mins away) and it arrived safe and sound.
> I am convinced there are people who know to look for items to FP (either at the shipping places or within Fed Ex)  and if the tape can easily be cut open and re-taped, they can take out the item and reseal it and keep it going. There is no other explanation!
> The Gucci and wallet were small like the pouch - perhaps the thieves can more easily hide smaller goods which is why they didn't take the NF too?
> I'm sorry this happened to you


Thanks for sharing this! I've been going through a stolen wallet issue. I thought maybe FP receiving might have lost it, but if FedEx is known for this happening... Interesting!


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> Yes, and I think we both agree FedEx isn't where they are going missing...


Oh I highly doubt that it is FedEx. Too many machinations involved. Unless there was a manifest on the outside you would have to have X-Ray vision to know which boxes contained small items or you would have to open lots of boxes.
 It would make more sense to just have the entire box just disappear. 
Were these items sent to Carlsbad?


----------



## poopsie

Can you please ask the mods to merge the threads you've started?


----------



## caannie

poopsie said:


> Oh I highly doubt that it is FedEx. Too many machinations involved. Unless there was a manifest on the outside you would have to have X-Ray vision to know which boxes contained small items or you would have to open lots of boxes.
> It would make more sense to just have the entire box just disappear.
> Were these items sent to Carlsbad?


Mine went to Carlsbad, or wherever their label sends them now.


----------



## Pitsrule

Mines went to Carlsbad as well.


----------



## Pitsrule

Sorry how do I do that. I looked I didn't see any instructions. Thank you


----------



## poopsie

Depending on what device you  are on there should be a list of mods currently online. On my desktop it is on the right and on my tablet it is at the bottom of the forum page


----------



## BeenBurned

Dawn said:


> I am convinced there are people who know to look for items to FP (either at the shipping places or within Fed Ex)  and if the tape can easily be cut open and re-taped, they can take out the item and reseal it and keep it going. There is no other explanation!


Clearly, this is not an accident or honest mistake that these losses are occurring. If it's as @Dawn suspects, Fedex has some firing to do and/or FP might consider closing her Fedex and opening an account with another shipper. And if it's FP's employees who are either careless and disposing of small items or dishonest and stealing them, she needs to do a bit more investigation to find where the leaks are occurring. 

Either way, it's FP's account or employees and she should be making the clients whole. It's not up to the clients to file Fedex claims.


----------



## Dawn

BeenBurned said:


> Clearly, this is not an accident or honest mistake that these losses are occurring. If it's as @Dawn suspects, Fedex has some firing to do and/or FP might consider closing her Fedex and opening an account with another shipper. And if it's FP's employees who are either careless and disposing of small items or dishonest and stealing them, she needs to do a bit more investigation to find where the leaks are occurring.
> 
> Either way, it's FP's account or employees and she should be making the clients whole. It's not up to the clients to file Fedex claims.


That was my thought too (on changing carriers from Fedex to USPS or UPS) but the woman I spoke with multiple times from FP said that it happens with all of the carriers. It's crazy to me! I wonder how many things are stolen in transit from other luxury stores.
I was so scared they were going to think I had scammed them since it was two separate items. They were definitely concerned, but they never made me feel like a crook and definitely took the burden off of my shoulders and dealt with it. The place where I shipped from had no security cameras.


----------



## BomberGal

While I have no love for Fed Ex, I seriously don't think they're the issue here. It doesn't make sense.
If FP really has such a prevalent issue of lost / stolen goods and it was Fed Ex employees at fault, two things stand out:

1. It wouldn't just be the mail going TO FP that would be targeted, but also mail coming FROM FP. Which while I've heard multiple complaints for the former, I've yet to hear of any instances of the latter. Its interesting that the only items going missing are the items they're supposed to pay for, not the items they're paid for.

2. FP would be insane to not switch to a different shipping service if they truly thought Fed Ex was the issue and it happened frequently enough to be a serious issue.

(ETA #3: As others have also stated: And in many cases it not all the items that are missing, I think its far more likely an FP employee is skimming off the boxes at intake. Because it makes more sense that an FP employee would only take part of a box's contents to avoid too much suspicion, than it does for a Fed Ex employee to go through the risk of opening a box, taking one item, resealing it and sending it along. A Fed Ex employee would be more likely to just take the whole thing and either trash the box (it goes "missing" entirely) or possibly sending on the empty parcel. )


----------



## BeenBurned

BomberGal said:


> (ETA #3: As others have also stated: And in many cases it not all the items that are missing, I think its far more likely an FP employee is skimming off the boxes at intake. Because it makes more sense that an FP employee would only take part of a box's contents to avoid too much suspicion, than it does for a Fed Ex employee to go through the risk of opening a box, taking one item, resealing it and sending it along. A Fed Ex employee would be more likely to just take the whole thing and either trash the box (it goes "missing" entirely) or possibly sending on the empty parcel. )


Thank you for saying that. I made that implication early on, being very careful not to accuse but I was considered (both publicly and privately) to be far too suspicious.

ETA: And based on that, it's dishonest to file a claim with Fedex. Would Fedex pay out such a claim? Probably for a high volume customer like FP, but it will cost us all in the end, just as cheating ebay costs every user!


----------



## caannie

BomberGal said:


> While I have no love for Fed Ex, I seriously don't think they're the issue here. It doesn't make sense.
> If FP really has such a prevalent issue of lost / stolen goods and it was Fed Ex employees at fault, two things stand out:
> 
> 1. It wouldn't just be the mail going TO FP that would be targeted, *but also mail coming FROM FP. Which while I've heard multiple complaints for the former, I've yet to hear of any instances of the latter. Its interesting that the only items going missing are the items they're supposed to pay for, not the items they're paid for.*


I hadn't thought about this, but it's a brilliant observation! Seriously, why aren't buyers getting empty boxes? Great point!!
Because items coming FROM Fashionphile have been paid for by PayPal or credit card and non-receipt would result in immediate charge back by the buyer, and the credit card would side with them. The buyer has options to recoup lost funds, but when items are shipped TO Fashionphile the sender has no options but to prevail upon FP for mercy and hope they are believed.


----------



## prttygurl

caannie said:


> I hadn't thought about this, but it's a brilliant observation! Seriously, why aren't buyers getting empty boxes? Great point!!
> Because items coming FROM Fashionphile have been paid for by PayPal or credit card and non-receipt would result in immediate charge back by the buyer, and the credit card would side with them. The buyer has options to recoup lost funds, but when items are shipped TO Fashionphile the sender has no options but to prevail upon FP for mercy and hope they are believed.



Do the boxes say "from: Fashionphile"? Maybe the boxes that fashionphile sends are under some disguised name? In fact, they should start doing that for the labels on products being sent to fashionphile, that way it isn't as obvious where the package is going or what the contents might be...


----------



## caannie

No, I'm pretty sure both incoming and outgoing going FedEx labels say Fashionphile on them, but otherwise the boxes are unmarked.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

caannie said:


> I hadn't thought about this, but it's a brilliant observation! Seriously, why aren't buyers getting empty boxes? Great point!!
> Because items coming FROM Fashionphile have been paid for by PayPal or credit card and non-receipt would result in immediate charge back by the buyer, and the credit card would side with them. The buyer has options to recoup lost funds, but when items are shipped TO Fashionphile the sender has no options but to prevail upon FP for mercy and hope they are believed.


Think as criminal. If I work at Fedex and want to steal something valuable packages sent to Fashionphile are perfect. I will not target packages sent from PF to the their clients because I think in that way :  FP probably have taken  measures against thefts of their workers and they have security cameras in all the places and probably have video proof for every single item packaged and sent by them.
In the other hand packages to PF are sent by many different people without any video proof just the weight.
Because I don't want serious investigation for empty boxes I will target packages with multiple items and will steal only one of them. Without one small item inside package will be close tо his initial weight. If I want to go far and package to be the same weight as before I took one small item  I will take out the mini digital scale from my inner pocket and will measure the weight of the stolen item. Then I will take some additional protective wrapping/paper and put it wrinkled between the items inside the big box. Now evidence are against the person who sent the package and is only his word.
In Fedex packages are handled by many different people in different points and is more likely and easy someone with bad intentions to stole something than in Fashionphile where I'm sure all is taped and are involved probably several people.


----------



## caannie

But how would FedEx people know there are multiple items in a box? Or that one of those items is small and easily stolen? I'm sure FedEx has cameras too.


----------



## poopsie

IDK about the security behind the scenes but they have stepped up the front of house coverage since moving to their new location. I was  nearby one day and wanted to stop by and visit my Wish List. Mind you this was never a problem when they were located at the a$$ end of an industrial park. I was in no way prepared for a gate with a guardshack and a uniformed man asking me if I had an appointment.  when I said no, is that a problem he said no but they would prefer it if I did and that he would notify them I was there. You have to be buzzed in and out of the glass palace. The short time I was there I saw more people working there than I ever did in all my previous visits combined. 
Now whether they are as diligent about employees who knows. I know that there are cameras where I work but only in the public area.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

caannie said:


> But how would FedEx people know there are multiple items in a box? Or that one of those items is small and easily stolen? I'm sure FedEx has cameras too.


Maybe they have a system and check more packages ( not only from FP ) and take only small not so expensive items. Theft over $1000 is felonies. 
Fedex is a huge company. Yes they also have security cameras but also more points, where someone or group of people can find hole in the system. 

From previous posts I see Fashionphile know for that problem with missing items. If the problem was with them I'm sure they can fix it easy because the company is not so big 50-60 employees total and not all of them are in touch with packages.


----------



## ratloverice

I'm going to send 3 bags to FP next week. Should I send them all together or separately?


----------



## prttygurl

ratloverice said:


> I'm going to send 3 bags to FP next week. Should I send them all together or separately?



I've never sold through fashionphile, but if shipping is free I would send it literally to ensure they all get delivered.


----------



## MAGJES

It sounds maybe that the theft is happening within the walls of Fashionphile. Think about this.......When I have sent packages to Fashionphile I have to click on the item I am shipping then print my label. I've always assumed that the tracking number generated is now in Fashionphile's system - they know it is in transit and they know WHAT ITEM or ITEMS are inside. Someone with access to these tracking numbers AND the contents inside (which would not be a FEDEX employee) could plan ahead and know what would be easy to steal. They would have to space out their theft in order to make it seem random.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> It sounds maybe that the theft is happening within the walls of Fashionphile. Think about this.......When I have sent packages to Fashionphile I have to click on the item I am shipping then print my label. I've always assumed that the tracking number generated is now in Fashionphile's system - they know it is in transit and they know WHAT ITEM or ITEMS are inside. Someone with access to these tracking numbers AND the contents inside (which would not be a FEDEX employee) could plan ahead and know what would be easy to steal. They would have to space out their theft in order to make it seem random.


Exactly.


----------



## MAGJES

Was this resolved for the OP?


----------



## caannie

My missing wallet from months ago has been listed for sale on FP as of this afternoon. Just a heads-up.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Hey, does it matter whether it’s UPS vs FEDEX when shipping your item to them?


----------



## MsSmallHands

GoldengirlNY said:


> Hey, does it matter whether it’s UPS vs FEDEX when shipping your item to them?



I returned an item back to them via FedEx, no problem at all.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m thinking about selling to FP, I’ve never sold to them before..how is payout? I would be picking the check option, any issues with getting payment? Thanks!!!


----------



## LVgirl888

I’ve sold to them plenty of times. I just sent something to them this week. The payout is higher than the other quotes I have received. I have never have any issues with receiving payment. The only issue I had with them was they paid me less for an item originally quoted before. Because they said my item was different from the pictures I sent to them, but I took pictures exactly to show the condition of my item. I hope this helps.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVgirl888 said:


> I’ve sold to them plenty of times. I just sent something to them this week. The payout is higher than the other quotes I have received. I have never have any issues with receiving payment. The only issue I had with them was they paid me less for an item originally quoted before. Because they said my item was different from the pictures I sent to them, but I took pictures exactly to show the condition of my item. I hope this helps.


Thank you! I just worry about the paying less than the quote, does it happen often?


----------



## LVgirl888

I’ve sold like 10 things to them over the past 3 years. That only happened to me once. I always send them good and plenty of photos of my item prior to shipping my item to them. I remember they requested for more photos for one of my items before providing me a quote for my item. I’m not sure if lowering the quote happens often. Overall, my experience has been okay. I do receive the check within a week after they receive my item.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVgirl888 said:


> I’ve sold like 10 things to them over the past 3 years. That only happened to me once. I always send them good and plenty of photos of my item prior to shipping my item to them. I remember they requested for more photos for one of my items before providing me a quote for my item. I’m not sure if lowering the quote happens often. Overall, my experience has been okay. I do receive the check within a week after they receive my item.


Thank you!!


----------



## LVgirl888

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you!!



You’re welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I’ve sold lots of bags to Fashoinphile and have never had an issue. I’ve gotten the highest quotes from Fashionphile and received payout at the high end of the quote range they offered. Good luck!


----------



## PerryPalomino

I couldn't find this anywhere so pardon me if it's been discussed or answered, but did Fashionphile change their policy recently? I used to be able to sell any bag to them if it was designer but now I can't find brands like JW Anderson or Loewe on their site like I used to and I'm trying to sell my JW Anderson disc bag and I'm worried that they won't take it...


----------



## snibor

PerryPalomino said:


> I couldn't find this anywhere so pardon me if it's been discussed or answered, but did Fashionphile change their policy recently? I used to be able to sell any bag to them if it was designer but now I can't find brands like JW Anderson or Loewe on their site like I used to and I'm trying to sell my JW Anderson disc bag and I'm worried that they won't take it...



They might not but just send it and see if they quote you. I had a movado jewelry piece I sent for quote they did not want.  I would just try if I were you.


----------



## ddchicago85

I have sold lots of stuff and bought lots of stuff to fashionable. Usually my sales to them are a decent amount offered but I’ll always take at least a 30-50 percent hit. I submitted a quote 2 months ago for my new manhattan bag which is missing the shoulder strap but in excellent condition and they came back with 1000. I didn’t sell it, I have still have and recently i popped a stitch on the side of the front pocket, bag still in excellent condition except for small pop, quote came back at 1700. Very interesting to me. I also for kicks submitted a quote for my reverse monograM Pm in almost new condion, quote came back at 1800, logged into Phile a few hours later and on my dashboard under quotes noticed the buyout was now 2050. I’m still keeping both bags but just find it kinda interesting. I know they have algorithms and what’s trending but to up the quote price after they released the intel to you is interesting to me.


----------



## Postyco

Hm that’s really interesting. Never experienced them up-ing their quotes like that. By any chance did you deny the initial $1800 quote under the “quote too low” option (don’t remember the actual phrase they use).


----------



## ddchicago85

I know what you mean about the rejecting,
I didn’t do anything except log back in later and noticed the price went up. One time I sold the Phile a Christmas animation coin purse and the they quoted 350 and when I received the payment they adjusted it to 500. I guess my findings are at least in the positive direction it’s just strange to me.


----------



## Iamminda

ddchicago85 said:


> I know what you mean about the rejecting,
> I didn’t do anything except log back in later and noticed the price went up. One time I sold the Phile a Christmas animation coin purse and the they quoted 350 and when I received the payment they adjusted it to 500. I guess my findings are at least in the positive direction it’s just strange to me.



Oh wow, that’s great — it has never happened to me (where they gave me more than what was quoted).  I had them give me a slightly higher quote the second time I submit an item (a month or two after my first submission).



Postyco said:


> Hm that’s really interesting. Never experienced them up-ing their quotes like that. By any chance did you deny the initial $1800 quote under the “quote too low” option (don’t remember the actual phrase they use).



Is the “quote too low” option a new option?  I have never seen it but I haven’t sold anything to them since this March.


----------



## Postyco

Iamminda said:


> Is the “quote too low” option a new option?  I have never seen it but I haven’t sold anything to them since this March.


I think it might have already been an option around that time. Because that’s also around the time I last dealt with them. 
Maybe OP or someone else is able to chime in if they are able to see this option after rejecting a quote?


----------



## ddchicago85

I haven’t rejected a quote in a long time. I just let it expire for some reason lol.i do remember previously rejecting them and there was a box to check for thst. I was never counter offered anything


----------



## Iamminda

Ok good to know.   I always let the quote expire vs outright rejecting it -  maybe that’s why I have never seen the “quote too low” box, lol.  Thanks.


----------



## paula3boys

Iamminda said:


> Ok good to know.   I always let the quote expire vs outright rejecting it -  maybe that’s why I have never seen the “quote too low” box, lol.  Thanks.


I have rejected a lot and never had that happen lol


----------



## chloebagfreak

Wow, I never saw the quote too low option. That is interesting. I didn't like the last two quotes, so I let them expire.
 I will resubmit and see what happens


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I submitted two bags recently and was pleasantly surprised but I still submitted to Yoogi’s. Fashionphile offered a lot more so I went with them. The whole process was easy and really fast. No drama at all and email notifications the whole time.


----------



## Postyco

I submitted something over the weekend so i’ll report back!


----------



## Postyco

So I guess I was just filling out “quote too low” 
​


----------



## onlyk

Postyco said:


> So I guess I was just filling out “quote too low”
> View attachment 4175333​


$1,800 buy out too low? That's probably the highest quote any consigment would give out for PMR, in my opinion. Unless you wait for it's discontinued. But who knows, maybe you will get $2,000 next month, these selling and buying are always a gamble game. haha


----------



## Postyco

onlyk said:


> $1,800 buy out too low? That's probably the highest quote any consigment would give out for PMR, in my opinion. Unless you wait for it's discounted.


This was just an example to show y’all what the option i was talking about looks like. Turns out there isn’t a concrete “option” to tell them it’s too low (I didn’t remember that part correctly) I was actually writing it in!


----------



## jmecapulong

Hey everyone I’m new here and I just bought from Fashionphile a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli. I paid on August 28 and it’s August 30 already and the status of my order is still awaiting shipment. I’m getting anxious because they said they usually ship the day after payment. Here’s a little background of my order (if it helps):

- My billing address is here in the Philippines and shipping address is to my fiancé at the US.
- I forgot to tell them to waive my signature on the order notes/comment section.

Do you guys think i should just wait? Thanks a lot


----------



## fabuleux

jmecapulong said:


> Hey everyone I’m new here and I just bought from Fashionphile a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli. I paid on August 28 and it’s August 30 already and the status of my order is still awaiting shipment. I’m getting anxious because they said they usually ship the day after payment. Here’s a little background of my order (if it helps):
> 
> - My billing address is here in the Philippines and shipping address is to my fiancé at the US.
> - I forgot to tell them to waive my signature on the order notes/comment section.
> 
> Do you guys think i should just wait? Thanks a lot


I would suggest you call them or email them. Fashionphile staff is really great about communication.


----------



## jmecapulong

fabuleux said:


> I would suggest you call them or email them. Fashionphile staff is really great about communication.



Alright. I just sent them an email explaining why my billing and shipping address is different. It's making me anxious so much because I've read in other sites that some were not able to get their items. I hope they respond soon. (


----------



## Le Nguyen

Does anyone know that what does it mean when they say “ Supplier needs payment of $***. Does it mean that they accept my bag?” thank you


----------



## bellapurse

Le Nguyen said:


> Does anyone know that what does it mean when they say “ Supplier needs payment of $***. Does it mean that they accept my bag?” thank you



That means that they are processing your payment.


----------



## Le Nguyen

bellapurse said:


> That means that they are processing your payment.


THAnk you so much. Have a good day/ evening.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

I’m actually shocked they didn’t accept my Bottega Veneta espadrilles! They’ve been worn, but they’re in very good condition. Trashed Chanel’s in need of repair? Great payout.


----------



## Le Nguyen

Hello
I sold my bag to fashionphile 10 days ago and they received it on Tuesday Oct 2nd. I chose the  direct deposit option and the status on my account is “ supplier has been paid $”, but I dont see money in my bank account? what does that mean? Do I have to wait until it changes to “ paid” . Cuz I need my money asap so that i choose buyout instead of consignment but it seems to take longer than I expect.


----------



## Le Nguyen

LVgirl888 said:


> I’ve sold to them plenty of times. I just sent something to them this week. The payout is higher than the other quotes I have received. I have never have any issues with receiving payment. The only issue I had with them was they paid me less for an item originally quoted before. Because they said my item was different from the pictures I sent to them, but I took pictures exactly to show the condition of my item. I hope this helps.


Hello. How long did it take them to process your money ? did you choose direct deposit. Because I just sold the bag to them and it's already 10days but I did get my payment yet. Is the final status on the FP account is "PAID" or " Supplier has been paid " . I'm having the second one but I saw the other ppl had "paid"


----------



## LVgirl888

I’ve always chosen the payment of the check, so I don’t know how long it takes for them to deposit payments.


----------



## LVgirl888

Le Nguyen said:


> Hello. How long did it take them to process your money ? did you choose direct deposit. Because I just sold the bag to them and it's already 10days but I did get my payment yet. Is the final status on the FP account is "PAID" or " Supplier has been paid " . I'm having the second one but I saw the other ppl had "paid"



They took about a few days to process the payment. I usually receive the check within 10 days of sending my item to them. If it says that Supplier has been paid you should receive the payment within a few days. I hope that helps.


----------



## Le Nguyen

LVgirl888 said:


> They took about a few days to process the payment. I usually receive the check within 10 days of sending my item to them. If it says that Supplier has been paid you should receive the payment within a few days. I hope that helps.


okay thank you so much. I will wait few more days. I emailed them but they didn't reply so hopefully it wont take too long .


----------



## bellapurse

Le Nguyen said:


> okay thank you so much. I will wait few more days. I emailed them but they didn't reply so hopefully it wont take too long .



It means that they already paid you.  Now it depends on your bank and Federal Bank Reserve Services.  Most banks operate during the weekend but not the FBRS.  So if the status shows paid on Friday most likely you’ll get your money today or tomorrow due to Monday’s holiday.  https://www.frbservices.org/about/holiday-schedules/index.html 
Direct deposits are faster with FP.  I have done all payment options and this past year have done just direct deposit.


----------



## bellapurse

Also, I have notice that is a total of full 2 weeks to get your item checked and get paid.  I think this is prime season for them and it may take 12 business days for the whole process.


----------



## snibor

Le Nguyen said:


> okay thank you so much. I will wait few more days. I emailed them but they didn't reply so hopefully it wont take too long .



Call them. I have always had good service over the phone


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

Le Nguyen said:


> Hello. How long did it take them to process your money ? did you choose direct deposit. Because I just sold the bag to them and it's already 10days but I did get my payment yet. Is the final status on the FP account is "PAID" or " Supplier has been paid " . I'm having the second one but I saw the other ppl had "paid"



I have them do ACH direct deposit & I want to say it took a week or so for the whole thing to clear & show in my account. I bank with Schwab fwiw. Depending on your bank it may take more or less time. More than 10 days & my advice is to call them. That’s a rather long time.


----------



## tosin

So strange.  I have consigned with them several times with no issue. Sorry to hear this!


----------



## Tinn3rz

So this is my first time selling to FASHIONPHILE and I’m thinking the check is lost in the mail. They said they mailed it out on the 11th and it’s now the 22nd and I still haven’t received it. And I’m in California. Has this happened to anyone else? I emailed them about it and they said that if I don’t receive by the 31st then they’ll put a stop payment and reissue the check. [emoji35]


----------



## snibor

Tinn3rz said:


> So this is my first time selling to FASHIONPHILE and I’m thinking the check is lost in the mail. They said they mailed it out on the 11th and it’s now the 22nd and I still haven’t received it. And I’m in California. Has this happened to anyone else? I emailed them about it and they said that if I don’t receive by the 31st then they’ll put a stop payment and reissue the check. [emoji35]



Yes.  I’ve received checks anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks.   They usually say wait 3 weeks then call and get it reissued.  I’ve never had a problem and they are very responsive.  If your concerned, call them and explain.  See what they say.


----------



## Tinn3rz

snibor said:


> Yes.  I’ve received checks anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks.   They usually say wait 3 weeks then call and get it reissued.  I’ve never had a problem and they are very responsive.  If your concerned, call them and explain.  See what they say.



Yeah, at least they’re responsive. I’ll wait til the 31st as instructed. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Jindie

Just bumping this to see if anyone is having issues getting their quotes in the last few days?  I submitted for mine 10/27/18 and still don't have it back.  I submitted to Yoogi's yesterday and already have my quote.  I realize I submitted it on a Saturday, but it's going on Thursday...just wondering if there is a known backlog right now?


----------



## Iamminda

Jindie said:


> Just bumping this to see if anyone is having issues getting their quotes in the last few days?  I submitted for mine 10/27/18 and still don't have it back.  I submitted to Yoogi's yesterday and already have my quote.  I realize I submitted it on a Saturday, but it's going on Thursday...just wondering if there is a known backlog right now?



I submitted a few things Monday around 4:30 pm and I got my quotes today before lunch.   Maybe you should call them on Friday if you don’t hear back by the end of tomorrow.  Good luck.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jindie said:


> Just bumping this to see if anyone is having issues getting their quotes in the last few days?  I submitted for mine 10/27/18 and still don't have it back.  I submitted to Yoogi's yesterday and already have my quote.  I realize I submitted it on a Saturday, but it's going on Thursday...just wondering if there is a known backlog right now?


i submitted last friday and got my quotes tuesday, so maybe 3 working days. i think you're being a bit impatient... it can sometimes be super quick, but 3-5 days isn't abnormal or anything


----------



## Jindie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i submitted last friday and got my quotes tuesday, so maybe 3 working days. i think you're being a bit impatient... it can sometimes be super quick, but 3-5 days isn't abnormal or anything



Thanks.  Was just asking, impatient would be me calling them constantly or ranting on them.


----------



## Jindie

Iamminda said:


> I submitted a few things Monday around 4:30 pm and I got my quotes today before lunch.   Maybe you should call them on Friday if you don’t hear back by the end of tomorrow.  Good luck.



I'll do that, thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

Once I submitted something Sunday night around dinner time — got a response within an hour or so.  No rhyme or reason as to their schedule, lol


----------



## Jindie

Iamminda said:


> Once I submitted something Sunday night around dinner time — got a response within an hour or so.  No rhyme or reason as to their schedule, lol



Assume it's an algorithm, but you would think it would have similar time outputs!


----------



## ohmyjessah

Hello!

I haven't seen any super recent questions regarding this..

I am selling a CD My Lady Dior to Fashionphile. I live in Canada. I will be driving to the border to send the package from a UPS store there. Have any Canadians had an issue with this? 

Second question... Canadians, did Fashionphile do a direct deposit to your bank or did they send a check to your home address in Canada? My worse fear is that I get slapped by my bank with fees (with TD) and/or the check gets lost in the mail.

Any help is appreciated !


----------



## arcana

Hey guys! I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find an answer... Does fashionphile renegotiate buyout quotes? There doesn't seem to be an option to do so. If they do, has anyone gotten a much better offer by renegotiating? I also didn't see an option for consignment, only buy out...


----------



## BettyLouboo

arcana said:


> Hey guys! I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find an answer... Does fashionphile renegotiate buyout quotes? There doesn't seem to be an option to do so. If they do, has anyone gotten a much better offer by renegotiating? I also didn't see an option for consignment, only buy out...



Fashionphile usually offers buyouts. I think they only offer consignment on high valued items or at least that is my assumption because the only item I’ve been offered a consignment option, was for a handbag that was about $8,000


----------



## bellapurse

arcana said:


> Hey guys! I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find an answer... Does fashionphile renegotiate buyout quotes? There doesn't seem to be an option to do so. If they do, has anyone gotten a much better offer by renegotiating? I also didn't see an option for consignment, only buy out...



Just reply to the quote and ask to see if they can offer you more and a consignment option.  I have done this in the past and sometimes they say to wait a few months and re-submit.  Also, it depends on the trend.


----------



## arcana

bellapurse said:


> Just reply to the quote and ask to see if they can offer you more and a consignment option.  I have done this in the past and sometimes they say to wait a few months and re-submit.  Also, it depends on the trend.


I couldn't find an option to reply... would you mind clarifying? Do you mean reply to the email? On the website you can either accept the quote or decline.


----------



## bellapurse

arcana said:


> I couldn't find an option to reply... would you mind clarifying? Do you mean reply to the email? On the website you can either accept the quote or decline.



Yes just reply to the email and the buyer will get back to you.


----------



## kadya

arcana said:


> Hey guys! I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find an answer... Does fashionphile renegotiate buyout quotes? There doesn't seem to be an option to do so. If they do, has anyone gotten a much better offer by renegotiating? I also didn't see an option for consignment, only buy out...



I have asked twice to renegotiate a quote. Once I was granted a higher price, once I was rejected. However, the one that they changed the price on for me was erroneously quoted as another type of bag - the person quoting had labeled it as bi-color when it was solid - and they had several in the same color as mine on their site whose prices I could use as supporting evidence. Their original offer was 30% of what the bag was going for, they raised it to 65% or 70%.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Has anyone ever received this response from Fashionphile? I’ve emailed to see what it means. Just wondered if others have received this too.


----------



## snibor

Freak4Coach said:


> Has anyone ever received this response from Fashionphile? I’ve emailed to see what it means. Just wondered if others have received this too.
> View attachment 4245999



Yes they don’t want it. I had some jewelry pieces, Movado and a Tiffany piece they did not want. But you can always call and ask.  They have always been very responsive.


----------



## Freak4Coach

snibor said:


> Yes they don’t want it. I had some jewelry pieces, Movado and a Tiffany piece they did not want. But you can always call and ask.  They have always been very responsive.



I figured that’s what it was but these are brand new Louis Vuitton items. And they were in high demand and  LV doesn’t make them anymore. I’ll give them a call. Thanks for your response!!


----------



## snibor

Freak4Coach said:


> I figured that’s what it was but these are brand new Louis Vuitton items. And they were in high demand and  LV doesn’t make them anymore. I’ll give them a call. Thanks for your response!!


Ah then it doesn’t make sense. Maybe it’s a mistake.   Good luck.


----------



## Freak4Coach

snibor said:


> Ah then it doesn’t make sense. Maybe it’s a mistake.   Good luck.



I called and the gal said she couldn’t help me over the phone. I needed to send an email to the buyers. I did so I’ll see what they say.


----------



## karolinec1

ohmyjessah said:


> Hello!
> 
> I haven't seen any super recent questions regarding this..
> 
> I am selling a CD My Lady Dior to Fashionphile. I live in Canada. I will be driving to the border to send the package from a UPS store there. Have any Canadians had an issue with this?
> 
> Second question... Canadians, did Fashionphile do a direct deposit to your bank or did they send a check to your home address in Canada? My worse fear is that I get slapped by my bank with fees (with TD) and/or the check gets lost in the mail.
> 
> Any help is appreciated !



Canadian here.  I've sold to FS, and I've crossed the border and couriered my stuff to them domestically, no issue.  The challenge for me was the cheque - it got lost in the mail because I gave them my US office address and our mailroom was um, inefficient.  Not their fault.  They reissued a cheque no problem.  It's in US dollars, and I had a US account at BMO, so depositing was not an issue, and I didn't lose in the currency exchange.  I can't speak to TD's practices.  Hope that helps?


----------



## danielalovesbag

Hey everyone I'm going to California next month and I was thinking about selling two handbags to Fashionphile.  Because I'm not American I was thinking about choosing check as my payment method.

 My question is - Does anyone knows what bank Fashionphile uses? Cause I know some banks are almost impossible to cash a check being a foreigner without an american bank account

Regards


----------



## kemilia

You could just contact them and ask. I've been paid with checks but that was a while ago and I didn't pay attention to their bank. How about using a credit/debit card?


----------



## ccmtza

Hey! I’m wondering if anyone has ever received a buyout from FASHIONPHILE, shipped their bag off and was then offered a different buyout price than what they were originally quoted? Perhaps because your description was accurate and they found an imperfection on the bag. TIA!


----------



## kemilia

ccmtza said:


> Hey! I’m wondering if anyone has ever received a buyout from FASHIONPHILE, shipped their bag off and was then offered a different buyout price than what they were originally quoted? Perhaps because your description was accurate and they found an imperfection on the bag. TIA!


it happened to me once with an LV item. I didn't notice the wear on a wallet like they did but I was ok with the reduced amount, it wasn't a big reduction in price. 

I had sent in a few LV pieces that a neighbor didn't want anymore and told me to sell them or whatever, she didn't care so it was free money for me.


----------



## caannie

I've had the offer reduced only one time (out of over 150 items sold) and it was only $50 and they contacted me and asked for approval first. On the other hand, on several occasions they have actually paid me MORE than offered, twice over $100 more, without explanation. Can't complain about those!


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> I've had the offer reduced only one time (out of over 150 items sold) and it was only $50 and they contacted me and asked for approval first. On the other hand, on several occasions they have actually paid me MORE than offered, twice over $100 more, without explanation. Can't complain about those!


That's the reduction amount they gave me too, and they notified me and said (I think) that I could refuse and they would return the wallet. And yes, I've gotten a bit more money from them after they've received my items, I've always had good luck with them.


----------



## MAGJES

I’ve sold tons of bags to them and only one was reduced.  I asked them to return it. 
Not happy with the way they returned it either......no padding and did not even place the bag in the dustbag.....it bounced around in the box from west to east coast.  It was a birkin to boot.

Oh wow on getting a better price than quoted....that has never happened to me ever.

I did get a thank you note one time for taking really good photos of the bag I submitted.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've sold about 7 bags with FP.  Last year I was quoted a price on YSL.  When they saw the bag in person, I was paid out a higher price than quoted!


----------



## olinate

Apologies if this isn’t allowed on this forum.  I wanted to see what your experiences have been like to sell your bags on sites such as Fashionphile.   This is all new to me but I realized that my Boy Chanel hasn’t been  used in a few years (I probably had used twice) and it’s provably time to let this beauty go.

Any advice on how to sell?
(I’m based in US).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## RedHead172

It is extremely easy to sell to Fashionphile. Submit pictures and they will give you a quote. If you accept it you mail it in with the label they provide and once they get it and check it over they send you the money. However, their quotes are not very high since they also have to make money on the sale of the bag. If you want fast and easy it is the way to go. If you want top dollar I would recommend trying to sell it yourself.


----------



## starrykk

Personally, I prefer selling to FP, yoogis, or the like for the peace of mind in not having to deal with the potential of fussy buyers, buyers’ remorse, getting scammed, etc. on eBay or other platforms.  eBay is not very seller friendly any more and notoriously sides with buyers.  To me, losing a few hundred to consignment sites is better than possibly being out $ for the whole bag or fighting tooth and nail with problematic buyers.


----------



## DD101

I agree that selling it yourself will net you the best/higest price - but then you have to hope you don't get scammed. Or have a buyer who uses for a while then returns for a full refund.....yeah this happens. Read the ebay forum!

I sell to FF a lot and they pay very quickly, it's hassle free. I've gotten some offers from FF that I felt were too low so I passed. But for the most part I have to say I've been happy with the quotes she provided me. They are easy to deal with.


----------



## bisousx

All it takes is one scammer to traumatize and ruin your selling experience. Go with the big consignment companies - Fashionphile, The Real Real, Ann’s Fabulous Finds etc...


----------



## luvprada

Fashionphile or Yoogis- hassle free, fast payment.


----------



## Grkgrl19

I’ve sold to Fashionphile and like others have said, it’s hassle free! I didn’t want to dealing eBay drama.


----------



## Bisoux78

olinate said:


> Apologies if this isn’t allowed on this forum.  I wanted to see what your experiences have been like to sell your bags on sites such as Fashionfile.   This is all new to me but I realized that my Boy Chanel hasn’t been  used in a few years (I probably had used twice) and it’s provably time to let this beauty go. Any advice on how to sell? (I’m based in US). Thanks in advance!!



I've sold a few pieces with FP and they are very professional and quick with payment. They do lowball you with Chanel items so I've held off on selling those with them. I've sold Burberry, Chloe and Gucci items with FP and have gotten good pricing. They just opened a store in Manhattan so I'm thrilled about just selling them my pieces in person!


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m curious what you weigh when you decide to accept their buyout. I recently sold them a Louis Vuitton item that is often currently available online. I accepted a buyout of 50% the original value. I figured it’s currently available and a bit scratched. I wasn’t thrilled with 50% but figured they’d list it at like maybe 75%-80% and of course they need to make profit.

I see today they actually listed it $10 higher than you can buy it brand new on the LV site  and put a buy back price at $75 more than they offered me. I’m not upset I’m just confused. While I don’t expect full retail and know they need to make a profit, I think I might be screwing myself. They are offering people buy back amounts $75 more than what they bought it from me for originally. I really don’t want to start selling direct like on EBay but I have a few more offers pending and I’m really surprised they listed the item the way they did. I’m feeling uneasy about accepting their other offers.

ETA. The current items I’m selling they are offering between 60%-75% retail and the items are between 2 months to 4 years old.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a target amount that I am willing to accept, i.e., how much will I lose on what I bought it for.  If they don‘t offer that I decline.


----------



## LemonDrop

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a target amount that I am willing to accept, i.e., how much will I lose on what I bought it for.  If they don‘t offer that I decline.



I think that’s a good plan. I was thinking “fair” instead of what I wanted. Like I would except 50% retail and they would list around 75% retail and the buyer would get a deal because they would get a lightly used item (only used twice) and everyone would benefit. However it blows my mind they listed my item for higher than retail. Not only am I getting screwed but so is the buyer.


----------



## acrowcounted

They are unlikely to sell at their listed price and will likely allow the item to go through their various discount cycles. Just because they initially listed for X doesn’t mean they will realize X at the end of the story.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have said this multiple times and it depends on the brand I am sure, but I have always gotten better quotes from Yoogi’s.   Recently I got ridiculously low quotes from both of them,  so who knows?.


----------



## LemonDrop

southernbelle43 said:


> I have said this multiple times and it depends on the brand I am sure, but I have always gotten better quotes from Yoogi’s.   Recently I got ridiculously low quotes from both of them,  so who knows?.



I think Yoogies doesn't like LV. I have consistently gotten worse offers with Yoogies. Their offer on this particular item was 37% of retail while FP was 50%.  I have always had much lower prices from Yoogies but I have only sold LV


----------



## LemonDrop

acrowcounted said:


> They are unlikely to sell at their listed price and will likely allow the item to go through their various discount cycles. Just because they initially listed for X doesn’t mean they will realize X at the end of the story.


makes sense


----------



## southernbelle43

LemonDrop said:


> I think Yoogies doesn't like LV. I have consistently gotten worse offers with Yoogies. Their offer on this particular item was 37% of retail while FP was 50%.  I have always had much lower prices from Yoogies but I have only sold LV


I have only sold Bottega Veneta.


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m looking at some of their prices. The whole thing blows my mind. They have Louis Vuitton toiletry pouches that sell from boutique at $400 US online listed for $500. Granted that piece shows unavailable right now but with a little persistence you can get one. I guess they just hope people snap things up.


----------



## BeenBurned

LemonDrop said:


> I think that’s a good plan. I was thinking “fair” instead of what I wanted. Like I would except 50% retail and they would list around 75% retail and the buyer would get a deal because they would get a lightly used item (only used twice) and everyone would benefit. However it blows my mind they listed my item for higher than retail. Not only am I getting screwed but so is the buyer.


I have to disagree with your perception. 

"Fair" is an amount you are comfortable with, despite what they will resell it for. IMO, it's not unfair to either you or their next buyer what they price it for. You had the option of declining their buyout price if you didn't think it was "fair" and the next buyer has the option (and ability) to search LV itself and buy for a lower price than FP has it listed for. 

I've sold items for $200 and subsequently found that my buyer resold (or rather, listed) for nearly $500. I don't feel cheated or taken advantage of; I listed at the price I wanted and my buyer paid me that price. 

What she does with it after is her business. If she's able to triple her investment, good for her! I know what I'd paid, made a profit when I resold and that's all I care about.


----------



## LemonDrop

BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree with your perception.
> 
> "Fair" is an amount you are comfortable with, despite what they will resell it for. IMO, it's not unfair to either you or their next buyer what they price it for. You had the option of declining their buyout price if you didn't think it was "fair" and the next buyer has the option (and ability) to search LV itself and buy for a lower price than FP has it listed for.
> 
> I've sold items for $200 and subsequently found that my buyer resold (or rather, listed) for nearly $500. I don't feel cheated or taken advantage of; I listed at the price I wanted and my buyer paid me that price.
> 
> What she does with it after is her business. If she's able to triple her investment, good for her! I know what I'd paid, made a profit when I resold and that's all I care about.



makes sense.


----------



## caannie

acrowcounted said:


> They are unlikely to sell at their listed price and will likely allow the item to go through their various discount cycles. Just because they initially listed for X doesn’t mean they will realize X at the end of the story.


 This is exactly what I was thinking. Just because they list it for over retail doesn't mean anyone's going to pay that for it. I personally don't care what they sell my items for as long as what they buy them for is the amount that I want. Rarely do I sell something I bought new from a boutique for full price. Almost everything I own was purchased second-hand off eBay or from yoogi's or fashionphile.
As far as buyout offers go, things have been weird lately. I had a Chanel bag I bought from yoogi's, never used, and was outside the return window to send back. So I requested a buyback quote from Yoogi's. They offered me about 65% of what I paid for it, which was reasonable. But just to make sure, I offered the same bag to Fashionphile to see what their quote would be. They offered me half of what Yoogiscloset offered which was a third of what I paid for the bag from Yoogi's! Really strange.


----------



## southernbelle43

caannie said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. Just because they list it for over retail doesn't mean anyone's going to pay that for it. I personally don't care what they sell my items for as long as what they buy them for is the amount that I want. Rarely do I sell something I bought new from a boutique for full price. Almost everything I own was purchased second-hand off eBay or from yoogi's or fashionphile.
> As far as buyout offers go, things have been weird lately. I had a Chanel bag I bought from yoogi's, never used, and was outside the return window to send back. So I requested a buyback quote from Yoogi's. They offered me about 65% of what I paid for it, which was reasonable. But just to make sure, I offered the same bag to Fashionphile to see what their quote would be. They offered me half of what Yoogiscloset offered which was a third of what I paid for the bag from Yoogi's! Really strange.


I really think it depends on what they have in inventory at the time.


----------



## inkfade

I just received a quote for my Alexander Wang Roxy hobo, which retails for pretty much right at $600. The quote itself was quick--less than 12 hours--but they only offered $75. I think that's laughable, since the bag has only been worn like four times and is in pristine condition with all the extras like box, dustbag, authenticity cards, etc. I may try Tradesy.


----------



## msloulou

Freak4Coach said:


> Has anyone ever received this response from Fashionphile? I’ve emailed to see what it means. Just wondered if others have received this too.
> View attachment 4245999


I’ve tried to sell them a bunch of items lately and keep receiving this message. Mostly shoes, all NIB, from Gucci, Prada, CL, Bottega Vanetta. A few pairs are definitely good sellers, like the Gucci Queen Margaret pumps and Valentino Rockstuds. I’ve sold a lot to them so it’s disappointing they’re rejecting everything. I find it’s the easiest and fastest place to sell online. 

Have you tried Yoogi’s? They sometimes give a higher quote on LV.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

msloulou said:


> I’ve tried to sell them a bunch of items lately and keep receiving this message. Mostly shoes, all NIB, from Gucci, Prada, CL, Bottega Vanetta. A few pairs are definitely good sellers, like the Gucci Queen Margaret pumps and Valentino Rockstuds. I’ve sold a lot to them so it’s disappointing they’re rejecting everything. I find it’s the easiest and fastest place to sell online.
> 
> Have you tried Yoogi’s? They sometimes give a higher quote on LV.


I think Fashionphile are not in buying mode right now. Тhey have periods of stock declining when they refuse to take many items and the quotes are lower. When they switch to buying mode the quotes go up and they take many items from specific brands. These periods  usually take months and requires a long observation to be able to catch it.


----------



## daisychainz

inkfade said:


> I just received a quote for my Alexander Wang Roxy hobo, which retails for pretty much right at $600. The quote itself was quick--less than 12 hours--but they only offered $75. I think that's laughable, since the bag has only been worn like four times and is in pristine condition with all the extras like box, dustbag, authenticity cards, etc. I may try Tradesy.


I had one like this. They offered $25 for something. They told me it was going to be in their outlet and not the regular site. It wasn't in bad condition, just a low interest item I guess. I ended up selling it on ebay for $100 and then got about $90 after fees. Not much higher but still better than their quote.


----------



## inkfade

daisychainz said:


> I had one like this. They offered $25 for something. They told me it was going to be in their outlet and not the regular site. It wasn't in bad condition, just a low interest item I guess. I ended up selling it on ebay for $100 and then got about $90 after fees. Not much higher but still better than their quote.



That's what I figured after I read through this thread. I posted the bag on Poshmark and some other site and already had a couple of scammers interested so that's nice.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just realized I left my emergency cash stash in a sorta hidden pocket in an item I sent to Fashionphile today.  I called FP and they are closed till Monday morning. Is this even worth trying to coordinate with them? Are they organized enough to even go down this path with them or should I just let someone else (maybe the new owner) find it and sorta send some good karma out into the world?


----------



## caannie

I'm thinking this probably happens a lot. Shipping usually takes a week so you have some time. Give them a call Monday and see what they say.


----------



## fabuleux

LemonDrop said:


> I just realized I left my emergency cash stash in a sorta hidden pocket in an item I sent to Fashionphile today.  I called FP and they are closed till Monday morning. Is this even worth trying to coordinate with them? Are they organized enough to even go down this path with them or should I just let someone else (maybe the new owner) find it and sorta send some good karma out into the world?


You don’t seem too upset about it so maybe it’s good Karma for the new owner. Unfortunately, some Fashionphile employee will probably get to it before anyone else.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Depends on the amount but it's good karma to find money in a new item. I have never sent them an item with something, but I did realize after boxing an item that I had left something in the bag and  I had to unwrap it to check (I had left it in there). I'm sure it happens a lot. I would imagine they have a system in place for this exact scenario.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Oh no! Definitely call them on Monday. I'm not sure where you live but shipping took a while from the East Coast of the U.S to CA. Does it come with tracking? I can't remember. Hopefully they find the money and are honest enough to return it to you.


----------



## BeenBurned

LemonDrop said:


> I just realized I left my emergency cash stash in a sorta hidden pocket in an item I sent to Fashionphile today.  I called FP and they are closed till Monday morning. Is this even worth trying to coordinate with them? Are they organized enough to even go down this path with them or should I just let someone else (maybe the new owner) find it and sorta send some good karma out into the world?


I suspect it happens a lot that people donate, sell or consign items without fully emptying their items. 

In fact, I posted here after getting home with one of my own purchases: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-ebay-bag-came-with-jewelry-inside.961355/#post-31105709


----------



## LemonDrop

Thanks for the responses. I am leaning toward letting it go. I am trying to create the best outcome for myself. If I call them and they say no money was in it (when I know there is) I'm just going to get really upset. It's going to turn into a really negative experience. If I let it go, then I can imagine that someone who needs it will find it or maybe a FP employee will surprise me and return it. I am trying to make my mistake positive and not be too hard on myself. But, I feel a bit uncomfortable just letting money go like that.


----------



## LemonDrop

BeenBurned said:


> I suspect it happens a lot that people donate, sell or consign items without fully emptying their items.
> 
> In fact, I posted here after getting home with one of my own purchases:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-ebay-bag-came-with-jewelry-inside.961355/#post-31105709



that's such an entertaining thread.  I just hid my emergency cash so well that I forgot about it.


----------



## northerndancer

I'd call them.  I do believe the majority of people will return something that is not theirs (even money).  I would be happier by trying to get it back and perhaps not succeeding than not trying at all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LemonDrop said:


> I just realized I left my emergency cash stash in a sorta hidden pocket in an item I sent to Fashionphile today.  I called FP and they are closed till Monday morning. Is this even worth trying to coordinate with them? Are they organized enough to even go down this path with them or should I just let someone else (maybe the new owner) find it and sorta send some good karma out into the world?



Absolutely call.. It's lovely to send some "karma" someone's way, but I would reach out..
You seemed prepared either way some perhaps your "karma" will come back to you..
Fashionphile's sale is starting on Monday for one day so you may luck out that your item
may not arrive until after that & someone will be on the "lookout" for your package


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I would call too. Never hurts to ask. 

I’ve never left money in something I sold. But a FP wallet I bought had passport photos in it. Kind of weird to see the woman who previously owned it. I was surprised they weren’t removed by FP when they inspected it. (They weren’t really hidden.) So, anyone on here lose their pics?


----------



## Hautemama82

Hello everyone! I've been a long term lurker of the site and have used a lot of the advice provided to purchase several bags however I'm in a bit of dilemma. I have a pristine LV ALMA BB in DE (purchased directly from LV with receipt, box, dust bag, etc...) that I purchased last Oct. and have carried maybe only 5 times, if that, and am looking to sell. The main reason is that I don't reach for it because I can barely fit my daily essentials so it just sits my closet and secondly, I recently purchased a YSL LouLou that I'd like to offset the cost of.  Fast forward, I've received quotes/consignment options from Fashionphile, Yoogi's, BB&S and TRR with Fashionphile direct buy quote being the highest. My bag is in really great condition and I know Fashionphile is going to mark it up to as close as current retail as possible (I paid last year's price).  I'm not looking to make a profit nor do I expect to receive what I originally paid for bag but I do believe the bag is worth more than Fashionphile's offer.

I've read so many horror stories on here regarding eBay but was thinking about selling on Facebook even though I'd have to create profile and such to do so. Should I take the risk of trying to sell this myself for maybe an extra couple of hundred $ (which I do think the bag is worth) or take the safe route and go with Fashionphile? I believe their offer expires in 30 days so that would leave me until January to decide.

Any advice for a first time seller would be helpful!


----------



## bagshopr

I deal with Fashionphile often- I have sold  15 bags there over the past two years- and I will say that they  are wonderful to deal with. Yes, you will take a bit of a loss when you sell your bag to them. You will not recoup what you paid. But the peace of mind of getting your money quickly and not having to go through the painful listing and selling (and painful after- sale period when you wait for a potential return) is worth more than a couple of hundred dollars to me.


----------



## caannie

Honestly, having sold in several different places, including eBay, it's better to take a little loss and sell it to Fashionphile than to deal with psycho buyers directly. Over the years I've sold 170 items to them, and over 100 to Yoogiscloset.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hautemama82 said:


> Any advice for a first time seller would be helpful!


^^^ That sentence is the #1 most important reason why you should NOT try to sell it yourself. 

Scammers look for "green" inexperienced sellers of expensive high-fraud items and you will become a scammer magnet. 

There are just too many scenarios that you won't have the experience to recognize as a problem. (Remember, scammers are often "good" at what they do and sometimes, their schemes are difficult to detect as fraudulent.)


----------



## BeenBurned

BTW, I'm not trying to discourage you from ever selling. Just get some experience first. 

Clean out your closet. List some clothes you no longer need or wear. 
Check your home for unneeded household items you can get rid of. 
See if you have some old shoes, boots or sneakers you can sell. 

Get used to photographing, writing descriptions, calculating your costs, etc. 

After building up some seller feedback and experience, you can try listing some designer handbags.


----------



## Lejic

I’ll echo others and say to just take the little loss and sell on TRR or FP. I tried to list multiple times on eBay and I kept getting winners that didn’t pay. I have no idea why they do that, especially since some had even asked questions as if they were genuinely interested?

Any way TRR was no hassle, pack and ship, wait a bit, done and gone.


----------



## Gabs007

If you want the money immediately, I would go with their offer, if it is not that urgent, I would consign, maybe with VC, you can at least check for how much the bags go there, however you will have to list it yourself, take pictures and all that, which requires work, but you could look at other items and see how they are described.


----------



## Hautemama82

I appreciate all of the great feedback and think I will go ahead and sell to FP since the purse is only collecting dust in my closet. Maybe someone that's been looking for this bag can get it for the holidays


----------



## Gabs007

caannie said:


> Honestly, having sold in several different places, including eBay, it's better to take a little loss and sell it to Fashionphile than to deal with psycho buyers directly. Over the years I've sold 170 items to them, and over 100 to Yoogiscloset.



Well, I'm in Europe, so FP and such aren't really an option, so I usually list on websites where items are checked independently for quality and authenticity, then sent on to the buyer. As you said, not dealing with the psycho fraction is great, also you don't have to worry about somebody doing a switch or a scam.

@Hautemama82 LVs tend to send really fast on VC, have a look there how they are priced, consider that they charge around 15% of the sales price, then decide if you're better off selling directly or going through them. If their offer expires in January, maybe worth listing over the Xmas period on VC?


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are times when a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.
I'd be more inclined to take the offer from Fashionphile.. You mention the offer expires the end of January.
At this time it seems more apparent that scammers are around & about.. I'd rather be safe then sorry.
And besides which a lucky gal will get to enjoy & wear the bag.. Pleasure it forward is always nice around the holidays


----------



## lxrac

I like FP go go


----------



## Gabs007

Love Of My Life said:


> There are times when a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.
> I'd be more inclined to take the offer from Fashionphile.. You mention the offer expires the end of January.
> At this time it seems more apparent that scammers are around & about.. I'd rather be safe then sorry.
> And besides which a lucky gal will get to enjoy & wear the bag.. Pleasure it forward is always nice around the holidays



It really depends on their offer, I have no experience with them, but on this side of the pond, usually if they buy straight off you, you are getting totally ridiculous prices, I bought the Gucci Marmont while being stuck at the airport (always a bad idea to check out the shops) never used it, so brand new, with all the papers, and was offered 200 max for it (for the medium) I decided to put it on VC, got 1200 for it, still a lot less than I paid for it but 1K more than the reseller offered and it sold within 3 days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gabs007 said:


> It really depends on their offer, I have no experience with them, but on this side of the pond, usually if they buy straight off you, you are getting totally ridiculous prices, I bought the Gucci Marmont while being stuck at the airport (always a bad idea to check out the shops) never used it, so brand new, with all the papers, and was offered 200 max for it (for the medium) I decided to put it on VC, got 1200 for it, still a lot less than I paid for it but 1K more than the reseller offered and it sold within 3 days.





caannie said:


> Honestly, having sold in several different places, including eBay, it's better to take a little loss and sell it to Fashionphile than to deal with psycho buyers directly. Over the years I've sold 170 items to them, and over 100 to Yoogiscloset.



Not always are the prices "ridiculous". with FP.. Many factors to be considered & prime being lack of experience.in selling
on ebay. Scammers specifically look for opportunities
I'd rather be safe than sorry with a buyout than a loss, but that's up to OP.


----------



## Gabs007

Love Of My Life said:


> Not always are the prices "ridiculous". with FP.. Many factors to be considered & prime being lack of experience.in selling
> on ebay. Scammers specifically look for opportunities
> I'd rather be safe than sorry with a buyout than a loss, but that's up to OP.



No idea why you keep talking about eBay, which I haven't mentioned, you are aware what VC is and that it's quite safe and she can't be scammed. As I said, no idea how much FP offers, but the offers I got here for a new Gucci bag, I have to say for 200 I would rather put it into a shredder than sell.

There are a lot of other sites where you have more protection than eBay, that are currated and where you don't really pay much more than on eBay. I think nobody recommended that she sells on eBay.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> Honestly, having sold in several different places, including eBay, it's better to take a little loss and sell it to Fashionphile than to deal with psycho buyers directly. Over the years I've sold 170 items to them, and over 100 to Yoogiscloset.





Gabs007 said:


> No idea why you keep talking about eBay, which I haven't mentioned, you are aware what VC is and that it's quite safe and she can't be scammed. As I said, no idea how much FP offers, but the offers I got here for a new Gucci bag, I have to say for 200 I would rather put it into a shredder than sell.
> 
> There are a lot of other sites where you have more protection than eBay, that are currated and where you don't really pay much more than on eBay. I think nobody recommended that she sells on eBay.



OP mentioned Ebay & another post discusses ebay. My post just mentioned Ebay once
so I don't know why you say" No idea why you keep talking about ebay"
OP doesn't seem to have much selling experience & perhaps Ebay would not be the best site for her to sell on.
That's her call..not yours or mine...Posters are just sharing thoughts about FP & other sites to sell to
Many of us are aware of many so called safe sites.. there are no guarantees when scammers could possibly
enter the equation...


----------



## 19flowers

I love working with Fashionphile-- the peace of mind is worth the price difference with ebay --  many times after you pay ebay fees and postage if you offer free shipping, the difference is not that great at all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

19flowers said:


> I love working with Fashionphile-- the peace of mind is worth the price difference with ebay --  many times after you pay ebay fees and postage if you offer free shipping, the difference is not that great at all.



+1...


----------



## Prufrock613

19flowers said:


> I love working with Fashionphile-- the peace of mind is worth the price difference with ebay --  many times after you pay ebay fees and postage if you offer free shipping, the difference is not that great at all.


Plus, I hate waiting after the sale (with bated breath) to see if the buyer has an issue.  I know that when I deposit my payout from FP or Yoogi’s, it’s mine and there to stay.


----------



## bearhead

Chalk me up to another fashionphile fan. I don't get what I would like back from direct sale but their quotes are higher and best of all, NO hassle. And really, when does anyone get back for a service like that? It's never going to be what you want or expect to get back.


----------



## Mikaelha

Is Poshmark a good place to sell?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Mikaelha said:


> Is Poshmark a good place to sell?



I’ve had really good luck with poshmark. I haven’t been selling to fashionphile for a couple of months because of the low offers. Only problems with poshmark is sometimes having to deal with returns. Poshmark always sides with the buyer if they want a return :/


----------



## fashionista1984

They’re selling Hermes Twillies for $250 each but offered me $25 each for my new ones with no flaws. What a joke.


----------



## k5ml3k

fashionista1984 said:


> They’re selling Hermes Twillies for $250 each but offered me $25 each for my new ones with no flaws. What a joke.



Omg...ridic *smdh*


----------



## luvpurses03

Hello, has anyone requested for a quote from Fashionphile for a new LV purse recently? I just did a couple days ago, but received this message today  “We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton.” Has anyone received this message before? What does it supposed to mean?


----------



## nicole0612

luvpurses03 said:


> Hello, has anyone requested for a quote from Fashionphile for a new LV purse recently? I just did a couple days ago, but received this message today  “We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton.” Has anyone received this message before? What does it supposed to mean?



Yes, I have. Perhaps they have too many already online of the style you are selling? If it’s in new condition and purchase from the boutique that’s my only guess.


----------



## luvpurses03

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I have. Perhaps they have too many already online of the style you are selling? If it’s in new condition and purchase from the boutique that’s my only guess.



Thanks for your response. Yes, the item was purchased directly from LV.com and never used. Can’t return anymore because it’s past the return window. Now that you mentioned it, maybe they already have too many of this style. It’s a very popular hard to find item but I see a LOT posted on their site!


----------



## nicole0612

luvpurses03 said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes, the item was purchased directly from LV.com and never used. Can’t return anymore because it’s past the return window. Now that you mentioned it, maybe they already have too many of this style. It’s a very popular hard to find item but I see a LOT posted on their site!



Maybe you could reach out to Yoogis or one if the other similar sites to get a quote. Good luck!


----------



## luvpurses03

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe you could reach out to Yoogis or one if the other similar sites to get a quote. Good luck!



Thank you. I don’t have experience selling to Yoogis yet. Do they have the same process as FP? Would you recommend them?


----------



## nicole0612

luvpurses03 said:


> Thank you. I don’t have experience selling to Yoogis yet. Do they have the same process as FP? Would you recommend them?



I think there is a thread about them, comparing fashionphile with yoogies and one other place! I have never sold with them, but I got a quote from them once once for a Birkin. It was an easy process and just required uploading photos and a description, similar to on Fashionphile. I’m not sure how they price LV bags, but it’s worth a try.
Here is one thread I found, I think there are several like this which may give some comparison info: 
Yoogis, Bagborroworsteal or fashionphile? (Or other?)
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...worsteal-or-fashionphile?-(Or-other?).951581/


----------



## luvpurses03

nicole0612 said:


> I think there is a thread about them, comparing fashionphile with yoogies and one other place! I have never sold with them, but I got a quote from them once once for a Birkin. It was an easy process and just required uploading photos and a description, similar to on Fashionphile. I’m not sure how they price LV bags, but it’s worth a try.
> Here is one thread I found, I think there are several like this which may give some comparison info:
> Yoogis, Bagborroworsteal or fashionphile? (Or other?)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Yoogis,-Bagborroworsteal-or-fashionphile?-(Or-other?).951581/


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

luvpurses03 said:


> Thank you!



Very welcome!


----------



## azzazza

luvpurses03 said:


> Thank you. I don’t have experience selling to Yoogis yet. Do they have the same process as FP? Would you recommend them?


Yoogi's is really, really fast, I consistently get same or next day quotes and regularly submit to both sites. It has a very nice small-business feel when it comes to customer service and they really do honor their time estimates when it comes to quotes and payouts. Fashionphile has a much bigger business feel. They will often take up to a week for a quote with popular designers and processing time can take a few days once they do receive your item.

With that being said Yoogi's offers trend anywhere from 10-30% lower than Fashionphile's, from the items I've submitted. I tend to end up sending my new/mint condition items to Fashionphile and the items with some minor wear to Yoogi's based on how the quotes work out.

One perk of Fashionphile recently is that they have same day appointments and drop-offs in my city, and you can get a 10% bonus on redeeming for NM store credit. Unfortunately, the last quote I got from them was really low for a brand new Goyard and I just sold it on eBay for 2x the price FP quoted.


----------



## meghanwhlr

I just was given two offers by Fashionphile for two different bags. I submitted them a day apart (Making big decisions over the last few days on what I keep for 2020). Anyway, I accepted and shipped the first bag and when I went to accept and ship the second bag it took my first bag label and tracking number off the list in my account! I called and they said it is no problem but since the bag is in transit I am worried UPS will also “delete” the label and I will have issues?? I haven’t sold to them since they changed format a bit- now your offer stays
Open like Yoogis does until they process the item. I actually had to uncheck the first bag for my second label as I was only sending one in each shipment. I am nervous as we know these are high end items. Anyone have
Similar experience?


----------



## luvpurses03

azzazza said:


> Yoogi's is really, really fast, I consistently get same or next day quotes and regularly submit to both sites. It has a very nice small-business feel when it comes to customer service and they really do honor their time estimates when it comes to quotes and payouts. Fashionphile has a much bigger business feel. They will often take up to a week for a quote with popular designers and processing time can take a few days once they do receive your item.
> 
> With that being said Yoogi's offers trend anywhere from 10-30% lower than Fashionphile's, from the items I've submitted. I tend to end up sending my new/mint condition items to Fashionphile and the items with some minor wear to Yoogi's based on how the quotes work out.
> 
> One perk of Fashionphile recently is that they have same day appointments and drop-offs in my city, and you can get a 10% bonus on redeeming for NM store credit. Unfortunately, the last quote I got from them was really low for a brand new Goyard and I just sold it on eBay for 2x the price FP quoted.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I will try requesting quotes from both.


----------



## daisychainz

meghanwhlr said:


> I just was given two offers by Fashionphile for two different bags. I submitted them a day apart (Making big decisions over the last few days on what I keep for 2020). Anyway, I accepted and shipped the first bag and when I went to accept and ship the second bag it took my first bag label and tracking number off the list in my account! I called and they said it is no problem but since the bag is in transit I am worried UPS will also “delete” the label and I will have issues?? I haven’t sold to them since they changed format a bit- now your offer stays
> Open like Yoogis does until they process the item. I actually had to uncheck the first bag for my second label as I was only sending one in each shipment. I am nervous as we know these are high end items. Anyone have
> Similar experience?


If UPS scanned in and accepted your item, it's ok, it''s already in transit. If the label wasn't ok you would have been denied when you mailed it. UPS has multi-item labels they give to corporations so it can be used on multiple boxes sent to a company and it'll have the same tracking number. That's probably what Fashionphile gives us - multi-piece labels.


----------



## Slink2015

Hello everyone! 
After my nightmare of selling a bag via FB marketplace, I’ve decided to try out selling via Poshmark and fashionphile. I submitted photos and info to fashionphile for a quote on my pristine condition LV Totally PM, and while I am waiting to hear, I wondered how often they give you a fair price! Obviously, this is probably the easiest way to sell, and there’s lots of peace of mind with them, as you don’t have to deal with buyers yourself. However, do they offer a good amount/is that peace of mind worth what they offer? 
Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Quotes have been much lower lately.  You can certainly earn more if you sell on eBay but it’s so easy with ff and you get the $ quickly. worth it to me.


----------



## Wzckn

I’ve opted to sell on Poshmark- I also found the quotes from resellers (including fashionphile) to be very low.


----------



## lulilu

I think it depends on the brand/item.  I got surprisingly high prices for chanel costume jewelry and crazy low offers on other brand bags.  I see that they are selling one LV ligne of items at almost twice retail, so I assume the seller got a reasonably high price for them.


----------



## kemilia

bearhead said:


> Chalk me up to another fashionphile fan. I don't get what I would like back from direct sale but their quotes are higher and best of all, NO hassle. And really, when does anyone get back for a service like that? It's never going to be what you want or expect to get back.


I just received a quote from FP and could not believe how low it is. 

Bags like mine sell for more than double on their site--I definitely understand they need to make money but this quote is ridiculous. I may submit to Yoogi's or just keep the bag (an LV). I've sold to them before and the quotes were way better with worse bag conditions.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bearhead said:


> Chalk me up to another fashionphile fan. I don't get what I would like back from direct sale but their quotes are higher and best of all, NO hassle. And really, when does anyone get back for a service like that? It's never going to be what you want or expect to get back.



Absolutely... There are so many sites around now but really for many Fashionphile works..
Once we have had the pleasure of using a bag & no longer want for a variety of reasons, better to realize
some money than to have the bag sit in the closet... JMO
I recently took the plunge with FP with a few designer bags to test the waters, sort of speaking,I was realistic
about the prices & FP made a great offer & a fair one at that, the transaction was smooth & easy & it felt
good getting some new "purse money"


----------



## caannie

kemilia said:


> I just received a quote from FP and could not believe how low it is.
> 
> Bags like mine sell for more than double on their site--I definitely understand they need to make money but this quote is ridiculous. I may submit to Yoogi's or just keep the bag (an LV). I've sold to them before and the quotes were way better with worse bag conditions.


In my opinion, FP undervalues most LV items, especially older styles that people still find collectible (like Cherry blossoms or multicolor). As a buyer this is great, not so much as a seller. That's why I get quotes from both FP and Yoogiscloset. My last batch of stuff went to Yoogis. It's very hit or miss with FP. I think they use an automated algorithm that looks at previous sales. They seem to run it by style name so some styles they are paying too much for and some too little. Especially if they search by the newer name of an item you are selling that is actually an older version.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> In my opinion, FP undervalues most LV items, especially older styles that people still find collectible (like Cherry blossoms or multicolor). As a buyer this is great, not so much as a seller. That's why I get quotes from both FP and Yoogiscloset. My last batch of stuff went to Yoogis. It's very hit or miss with FP. I think they use an automated algorithm that looks at previous sales. They seem to run it by style name so some styles they are paying too much for and some too little. Especially if they search by the newer name of an item you are selling that is actually an older version.


Thanks for the input. 

Another thing--I bought a Cartier cord bracelet in great condition a couple of months ago and they now have an identical one for a lot less on their site--same color, same listed condition. They sell these things quickly when they have them so why charge a good deal less now?


----------



## RT1

19flowers said:


> I love working with Fashionphile-- the peace of mind is worth the price difference with ebay --  many times after you pay ebay fees and postage if you offer free shipping, the difference is not that great at all.




Selling on eBay, to me, has become much more difficult over the last few years.
Most of the time, you get “watchers” and that’s all you get.
Then add the fees and cost of PayPal and it usually works out to less than if you sold to FASHIONPHILE.

I’ve mostly had good luck selling on eBay, but sometimes, you have to keep relisting and dropping your price on your items.


----------



## lnguyen0827

Hi, has Fashionphile ever change their mind and don’t honor their quotes when receiving the item?


----------



## Debbie65

Hi.  I have sold many things to Fashionphile but all my items were presented to them in person.  I am local so I made an appointment to sell my items there at the Carlsbad location.  They look it over, give me a quote and a I’ll either accept their offer or not. If I accept they will cut me a check right there OR if I'm purchasing an item there i will take  my payment as a store credit so I can earn an additional 10 percent off what they paid me.

I did do my very first online quote with them last week.  I did not like their offer so I declined their offer. I do know if your item is not what the pictures you submit are or if the description is not accurate they do have the option to change the quote . So if you are upfront about all that is wrong or not wrong with the bag, the quote they give should be honored after they view the bag themselves.


----------



## lnguyen0827

Thank you! I posted up my bag and to me I feel like it’s still in excellent condition and almost new but I’m scared to them they won’t think so 








Hopefully it works out


----------



## katherinexo

Omg why are you selling that beauty?!?!


----------



## Elleand3

Fashionphile has a standard % they pay out for quotes. It’s at least 70% of the retail price if in very good condition. They used to pay almost close to retail for the high demand items. I haven’t seen them do that lately.


----------



## Elleand3

Also they usually honor their quotes. Even if they overquote you my experience is that they still honor it. I sent a quote for a Gucci super mini marmont a long time ago and they quoted me way over retail. I was thinking they probably thought it was a mini size even though in my description it said supermini. Of course if sent my item and they still paid me that price.


----------



## lnguyen0827

Elleand3 said:


> Also they usually honor their quotes. Even if they overquote you my experience is that they still honor it. I sent a quote for a Gucci super mini marmont a long time ago and they quoted me way over retail. I was thinking they probably thought it was a mini size even though in my description it said supermini. Of course if sent my item and they still paid me that price.



Thank you! Gives me hope!


----------



## lnguyen0827

katherinexo said:


> Omg why are you selling that beauty?!?!



I don’t reach for it and it’s been sitting in the closet [emoji37]


----------



## Debbie65

lnguyen0827 said:


> Thank you! I posted up my bag and to me I feel like it’s still in excellent condition and almost new but I’m scared to them they won’t think so
> 
> View attachment 4647271
> View attachment 4647274
> View attachment 4647275
> View attachment 4647276
> View attachment 4647277
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works out



Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol


----------



## Elleand3

Good luck! They’re pretty professional in that sense I think.


----------



## Lisa3823

I’ve sold a number of items to fashionphile and they’ve always honored the initial online quote. There were even a couple times they paid a little more than the initial quote when they saw the items in person. On a side note, your bag is gorgeous and I’m sure they’ll want it


----------



## lovely2008

I don't trust fashionphile.  I sent in my hermes kelly for consignment when we agree on $6k, but then I was only paid $4600, because of the discount which they didn't mention before hand.


----------



## missconvy

lovely2008 said:


> I don't trust fashionphile.  I sent in my hermes kelly for consignment when we agree on $6k, but then I was only paid $4600, because of the discount which they didn't mention before hand.


The $6,000 would have to be store credit?


----------



## lovely2008

missconvy said:


> The $6,000 would have to be store credit?


No, when the bag doesn't sell after a month, they will discount the bag.


----------



## Coco.lover

Since they partnered with Neiman they have been lowballing quotes  a lot more. Have sold much to them since


----------



## Miss Dale

lnguyen0827 said:


> Thank you! I posted up my bag and to me I feel like it’s still in excellent condition and almost new but I’m scared to them they won’t think so
> 
> View attachment 4647271
> View attachment 4647274
> View attachment 4647275
> View attachment 4647276
> View attachment 4647277
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works out


It’s gorgeous! Are you sure you want to sell


----------



## lnguyen0827

Miss Dale said:


> It’s gorgeous! Are you sure you want to sell



Yea, I don’t reach for it much and plus I got the pearly beige I’ve been looking forever for. No need for 2 beige bags [emoji4]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Coco.lover said:


> Since they partnered with Neiman they have been lowballing quotes  a lot more. Have sold much to them since


And they are selling bags at higher prices.  I get it.  They need to make a profit, but c'mon.


----------



## love2shop2

Try getting different quotes from different consignment sellers.  There's yoogi closet, annfabulousfinds, etc.


----------



## Coco.lover

I meant I haven’t sold much to them since Neiman’s came along. Ann and Yoogis are even worse imho. Never end selling to them 





lovieluvslux said:


> And they are selling bags at higher prices.  I get it.  They need to make a profit, but c'mon.


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Fashionphile offer is really low. For example, for my prada bag that retails for 1600, their quote is $650 (few months old, barely used).

For Chanel woc, their quote is 1450 (few months old, very good condition)

Hopefully a good competition to Fashionphile will come along because being able to buy/ sell used bags is a really good concept.


----------



## TraceySH

Your jumbo will probably get a quote of 3500-4400 unfortunately. I've sold them I think like    500 bags in the last few years (all super high end) so believe me, I am all over where they are with prices. An easy to find jumbo (beige claire or black) will always be less $$ than say, a so black or a black chevron jumbo etc. I think my most recent submissions for jumbos were a BNWT black caviar with GHW tags attached - they offered me 3800. Then a BNWT attached 19C caviar black chevron jumbo SHW - they offered me 5000. Hope the below helps you.


----------



## lnguyen0827

Coco.lover said:


> I meant I haven’t sold much to them since Neiman’s came along. Ann and Yoogis are even worse imho. Never end selling to them



I agree. Yoogi quote is so worst than FP. They offered me $1k less compared to FP for my other bags


----------



## lnguyen0827

TraceySH said:


> Your jumbo will probably get a quote of 3500-4400 unfortunately. I've sold them I think like    500 bags in the last few years (all super high end) so believe me, I am all over where they are with prices. An easy to find jumbo (beige claire or black) will always be less $$ than say, a so black or a black chevron jumbo etc. I think my most recent submissions for jumbos were a BNWT black caviar with GHW tags attached - they offered me 3800. Then a BNWT attached 19C caviar black chevron jumbo SHW - they offered me 5000. Hope the below helps you.



Wow you sold a lot to them!! And you sold them a pearly beige for $3500!! [emoji24][emoji24]I would have totally bought that from you! That’s my [emoji882] bag


----------



## lnguyen0827

Debbie65 said:


> Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol



Wow, $2600! That’s ridiculous.


----------



## TraceySH

lnguyen0827 said:


> Wow you sold a lot to them!! And you sold them a pearly beige for $3500!! [emoji24][emoji24]I would have totally bought that from you! That’s my [emoji882] bag


They even had 2 on there a couple of weeks ago!!!


----------



## Debbie65

lnguyen0827 said:


> Wow, $2600! That’s ridiculous.



Yep!  It sure is!  They must be hoping I'm desperate!  I'm thinking maybe if I did sell it for that CHEAP someone in house would purchase it!  It is absurd they will offer that low of an amount for a 1 month old bag!  I'm keeping my bag!  Hahaha!


----------



## lee_dya

TraceySH said:


> Your jumbo will probably get a quote of 3500-4400 unfortunately. I've sold them I think like    500 bags in the last few years (all super high end) so believe me, I am all over where they are with prices. An easy to find jumbo (beige claire or black) will always be less $$ than say, a so black or a black chevron jumbo etc. I think my most recent submissions for jumbos were a BNWT black caviar with GHW tags attached - they offered me 3800. Then a BNWT attached 19C caviar black chevron jumbo SHW - they offered me 5000. Hope the below helps you.



Wowza!!! We need to see your Chanel collection!!!


----------



## TraceySH

lee_dya said:


> Wowza!!! We need to see your Chanel collection!!!


It has been reduced greatly and replaced by lots of Hermes


----------



## lee_dya

TraceySH said:


> It has been reduced greatly and replaced by lots of Hermes



I could only imagine how your closet looks like!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I sold my Le boy new medium caviar shiny ghw . Like new with full set from 2017 . They paid me ashown picture. It was sold almost immediately when they post her on site


----------



## Lisa3823

They’ve always honored their quote with me, but I find them inconsistent with their offers. I just sold them a couple items yesterday and for the light beige medium flap with SHW from 2018, they offered $3850 (I originally bought the bag from them in NWT condition below retail). The boy bag pictured below from fall was a bit of a low offer ($3100), in my opinion, so I’m hanging on to it for now.


----------



## TraceySH

Lisa3823 said:


> They’ve always honored their quote with me, but I find them inconsistent with their offers. I just sold them a couple items yesterday and for the light beige medium flap with SHW from 2018, they offered $3850 (I originally bought the bag from them in NWT condition below retail). The boy bag pictured below from fall was a bit of a low offer ($3100), in my opinion, so I’m hanging on to it for now.
> View attachment 4650196


Yes I have sold them 25 boys and the prices are all over the place.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Over 5 years, presented 4 bags in excellent condition.  All have been low-balled - these were Chanel, YSL and Celine.  I am done with them.



lnguyen0827 said:


> I agree. Yoogi quote is so worst than FP. They offered me $1k less compared to FP for my other bags


----------



## laurenad

I was selling a Burberry tote, Mulberry lambskin shoulder bag, and LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 and Yoogis and Fashionphile offered me ridiculously low amounts.  Yoogis wouldn't even take my Mulberry, and Fashionphile offered me $75 on an $875 bag.  I opened up my own Poshmark store.  I ended up keeping the Mulberry, but I sold my Burberry tote and Speedy fairly quickly, within a month.  I sold my Speedy for $25 less than what I paid for it 10 years ago, and only had to give Poshmark 20%... it was worth it to me to be patient.  For both bags, I got $840, whereas if I had sent to Fashionphile I would have gotten $325 for both, and Yoogis $425.


----------



## kemilia

A FP rant--recently the items I "watch" have disappeared after they are sold. Ok, I like to see what I bookmarked so I can search for another! Since their partnership with NM, things have changed and not in a good way--keeping the next price discount secret, very low-ball offers, and now scrubbing sold items from my dashboard. 

And one other thing--I returned a bag (didn't work with winter clothing/puffer jacket) and it's put back up for sale DAYS before I'm refunded. At least I knew it made it there safely, I guess.


----------



## Slink2015

I sold my LV speedy 25 on Facebook, to a complete lunatic! She attempted to force a return/refund, accused me of selling a fake, and threatened police action. I will never sell a high end bag myself again. I just sold my LV totally PM to fashionphile. It was EASY. You take a little loss, but I will take that loss every single time to avoid scammers and crazy people.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Slink2015 said:


> I sold my LV speedy 25 on Facebook, to a complete lunatic! She attempted to force a return/refund, accused me of selling a fake, and threatened police action. I will never sell a high end bag myself again. I just sold my LV totally PM to fashionphile. It was EASY. You take a little loss, but I will take that loss every single time to avoid scammers and crazy people.



Fairly recently I had a very pleasant transaction with FP.. I was realistic about pricing knowing full well
that FP will sell it for more then they were paying me, but I didn't have to deal with any unexpected nonsense..
It was very well worth it for me...


----------



## caannie

kemilia said:


> A FP rant--recently the items I "watch" have disappeared after they are sold. Ok, I like to see what I bookmarked so I can search for another! Since their partnership with NM, things have changed and not in a good way--keeping the next price discount secret, very low-ball offers, and now scrubbing sold items from my dashboard.
> 
> And one other thing--I returned a bag (didn't work with winter clothing/puffer jacket) and it's put back up for sale DAYS before I'm refunded. At least I knew it made it there safely, I guess.


I wondered why my watched items list was so short now! I thought maybe I had purged it myself! If you're watching a sold item and it comes back into stock they'll email you. But I want to see what I was watching.


----------



## lnguyen0827

laurenad said:


> I was selling a Burberry tote, Mulberry lambskin shoulder bag, and LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 and Yoogis and Fashionphile offered me ridiculously low amounts.  Yoogis wouldn't even take my Mulberry, and Fashionphile offered me $75 on an $875 bag.  I opened up my own Poshmark store.  I ended up keeping the Mulberry, but I sold my Burberry tote and Speedy fairly quickly, within a month.  I sold my Speedy for $25 less than what I paid for it 10 years ago, and only had to give Poshmark 20%... it was worth it to me to be patient.  For both bags, I got $840, whereas if I had sent to Fashionphile I would have gotten $325 for both, and Yoogis $425.



Wow, maybe I should try selling on Poshmark. I’ve always heard about scams so I’ve been scared to sell on my own. I have a bunch of LV bags I barely used and they’re still in excellent to new conditions.


----------



## ArielNature

Hi there
I recently sold a LV bag to Fashionphile, and I am wondering how long the processing time usually takes. They received the item about 15 days ago and it still shows as processing. Is this regular with them? Or they forgot about my item? Thank you


----------



## LittleStar88

I submitted a bag for a quote on Monday and received notice on Wednesday that they are overloaded right now and will get to my submission soon. 

I still have not heard back.

A little concerned if it is taking this long to also processed items being sent to them. Watching this thread for feedback..


----------



## BagLadyT

ArielNature said:


> Hi there
> I recently sold a LV bag to Fashionphile, and I am wondering how long the processing time usually takes. They received the item about 15 days ago and it still shows as processing. Is this regular with them? Or they forgot about my item? Thank you



In my experience from the time I see they’ve received my package they usually pay me out within three days. Have you contacted them yet?


----------



## fabuleux

That seems longer than usual.


----------



## BagLadyT

LittleStar88 said:


> I submitted a bag for a quote on Monday and received notice on Wednesday that they are overloaded right now and will get to my submission soon.
> 
> I still have not heard back.
> 
> A little concerned if it is taking this long to also processed items being sent to them. Watching this thread for feedback..



They have taken a almost a week getting back to me for a quote. I’ve gotten the same message about them being overloaded as well.


----------



## Mrsassi

This is definitely longer than usual. Normally, after they receive it, they do the authentication, take pictures, and put it for sale on their site. Do you see it for sale? In my experience, 5 days is the longest I got paid. Give them a call. Good luck!


----------



## momoc

15 days is definitely longer than normal - I'd reach out to them and ask what's going on.

Edit: I think this thread is probably in the wrong sub-forum though  wonder if it's a Fashionphile thing in general and not so much LV.


----------



## laurenad

lnguyen0827 said:


> Wow, maybe I should try selling on Poshmark. I’ve always heard about scams so I’ve been scared to sell on my own. I have a bunch of LV bags I barely used and they’re still in excellent to new conditions.


If you have LV bags, I'd definitely encourage it.  LV does really well on the resale market, particularly monogram.  What I did to price my Speedy to sell was to compare it to all the other Speedys for sale on Poshmark, and lower my price so that it was the cheapest Speedy for the condition it was in.  It sold within 10 days after I did that.


----------



## lara0112

just beginning of the month, I sold a 'vintage' (early 2000s) mini to them for more than what I paid for it two months ago on the resale market. They honour their quotes unless they find something misrepresented (has happened twice to me but I sold so many items over the years to them). Their quotes are definitely more attractive for the hot pieces - but I have peace of mind. I tried ebay end of last year and it was fail.

by the way, if I don't like a quote I wait for a couple of months and then re-submit because different 'sellers' give different quotes. I have found up to $300 difference at times. I tried Yoogis and Fashionphile but ultimately prefer FP by far - I also buy a lot, so sales can count towards purchases with 10% extra incentive.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Call them right away.


----------



## indiaink

It's a Fashionphile thing, nothing to do with LV. They are understaffed, as is every other business on the planet. I am currently waiting on payment and it has been 8 days; it says 'processing'. I've worked with FP for many years, and am not in the least alarmed.


----------



## LittleStar88

indiaink said:


> It's a Fashionphile thing, nothing to do with LV. They are understaffed, as is every other business on the planet. I am currently waiting on payment and it has been 8 days; it says 'processing'. I've worked with FP for many years, and am not in the least alarmed.



I know this thread is slightly off topic but thank you for your response. I feel better moving forward with them now despite the wait.


----------



## Madrye28

Same here, took 4 days for a response.  Hopefully the payment will be quicker


----------



## muchstuff

Five days and still waiting for a quote...


----------



## LittleStar88

I submitted Monday and got my quote yesterday afternoon.  Five full business days for me.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Yep- my quote for a couple bags took longer than their 1-2 day estimate which is fine but when I looked at the respond by date it is not 30 days- one is 25 days and the other is 28. Again, that's okay but if you say 30 days then get back to me sooner! I am still waiting for a 3rd quote. Seems like everything is delayed for them now.


----------



## babypanda

I also submitted several items recently. For the SLGs they quoted me the next day but everything else is delayed. Which makes me wonder how is everyone finding the quotes value? Are they paying less than usual?


----------



## Madrye28

I truly didn’t realize until after looking on this forum how many of us sell to them!  Crazy! This is why they are so backed up.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Lol! That is probably why. My quotes were about what I would expect- one was lower than I would have liked but I will just keep my bag. The other - a wallet- I will sell. The third bag i want to sell so hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## ArielNature

Thanks to everyone who answered my question. I will call them tomorrow to see what is going on. I can see that they are packed with requests, so maybe this is why they are taking so long. I would say for some items the price seems to be lowered than usual, but it depends.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> I wondered why my watched items list was so short now! I thought maybe I had purged it myself! If you're watching a sold item and it comes back into stock they'll email you. But I want to see what I was watching.


I wrote them and received this reply:

*Thank you for contacting us.

You are right we have made some changes to our website. Yes, once an item is sold it will disappear from your following, however if the item is returned it will pop back up in your following. You can also create an alert for an item, so you will be able to receive an email once we get the item.

I will also share your comments with our marketing department.

We appreciate your business!*

Ok, they may have made some changes since I emailed them because now ALL of the items I was following (or set a discount alert for--seems the same thing) are back in my dashboard! And I've noticed that some items don't have the "discount alert" button at all. Maybe their "marketing dept" is going through growing pains. 

My view is if I bookmarked an item and then dayum--it sells right away (while I'm still thinking) that will make me move (BUY) quicker!


----------



## LAS11

I sold a bag and a wallet over a week ago and sent them separately  1 day apart. The bags arrived at the Fashionphile warehouse and were checked in. A few days in my bag was processed and I was payed. Would have been a great process if just for that but it was all downhill from there. After that there was still no sign of my wallet clearing so I called and was told everyone was sick and they were extremely backed up but that my bag should be checked in by the next day and I would get a call back. I got no call back and at this point my wallet and bag have been with them for 4 days. I continue to call and get the same everything is backed up excuse and they will get to it. Finally I get a call and they tell me my wallet was not in the box with my purse. Now this was a mistake I made I somehow checked them both in to be in the same box. Not sure how I did that but it happened. I explain that I sent the wallet in a separate box and that it arrived on the 29th she says great and we hang up. Then still no call a week in I call again. (I would probably have been a little less annoying but I have a bag on reserve I was going to finish paying for with the funds from the wallet. Finally I get someone on the phone who tells me they looked into it and my box arrived with everything except my wallet and dustbin I sent it in. The Louis Vuitton box is there but no wallet...At this point Im in tears because this just can't be happening. I start to think maybe I am crazy and forgot to put the wallet in the box. So I search my home high and low to no avail. I call back and speak with the same women and explain I definitely don't have the wallet. She then rudely tells me that she has pictures Andy box wasn't tampered with. I explain that that is very strange because I actually had to reopen the box after I sealed it because I forgot to put the packing slip in. Suddenly she claimed she could see that..... I then realized the weight on my packing slip had to show that the wallet was inside I checked and sure enough it showed a weight. So I then was in touch with Chris who is in charge of empty boxes I explain my problem she says shell look into and will call me back before end of day. All of that she sends me promptly in an email and then of course in proper fashinphile style makes absolutely no call to me. So the following day I grab an identical amazon box to the one I shipped in and a Louis Vuitton box that is the exact same as the one I sent and go down to my ups store. They are kind and let me weigh my box and snap a few pictures sure enough the box weighs about 3 ounces lighter than the one I sent. However at this point I receive an email from Fashionphile saying 

We are contacting you in regards to your recent inquiry for a claim, I have reviewed the details of your case.

Unfortunately, we are unable to file a claim for the this item as it was not included in your package. We only received and empty Louis Vuitton Box, which explain the weight from on your receipt, We also reviewed our video footage that also confirms the receipt of only the LV box.

I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Kind Regards,

Returns & Claims Specialist
6359 Paseo Del Lago | Carlsbad, CA 92011
claims@fashionphile.com | fashionphile.com
Business Hours: Monday-Friday 7am-5pm PST
Phone: (844) 619-8902

I reply with pictures of the box with no wallet and the clear weight difference. I have call and of course Chris is busy and unable to speak with me I have called 3 times today with still no calls back. I have asked to speak to a manager but apparently " there is no way for them to know if they are available" I do understand this company has to deal with scams probably constantly so I would hope they would have more appropriately  ways of telling when there is not a scam. I didn't want cash just the store credit to pay for the rest of my item. It benefits me in no way to send an empty box and furthermore their email explaining the weight difference explains nothing considering I have the exact weight with and without the wallet. I do not feel safe ever sending them a product again. I have read many other reviews out there claiming the same problem. I am so upset I was so excited to start using this site it has so much to offer unfortunately with customer service and shipping like this I just can't feel comfortable.

I have no idea what to do next I have no proof other then the weight and Fashionphile does not seem to care at all. I understand that unfortunately people try and pull scams with them but I am not one of them and I fell completely screwed.


----------



## Rouge H

My suggestion is to reach out to Sarah Davis- (owner) and explain what has transpired and the stress you’ve had to deal with.
I’m sure she will resolve this.


----------



## LAS11

Thank you very much for the advice. I am working on it and have once again gone 24 hours with no call back. I reached out once again and was told they are consulting her. as usual Ive been promised a callback from someone after they speak to her as she  just got into the office.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Well, they said they have a video. If they actually have video footage and show an empty box arriving, what then?


----------



## JenJBS

It's not exactly secret what Fashionphile does. What if some employee of the courier company realized that if the package was addressed to Fashionphile it probably held something valuable, opened the box, took out the wallet, but left the empty box so the company would think you just hadn't included it, and you'd blame the company? Then they reseal the box, and keep moving it along to delivery... The company blames you, you blame the company, and the courier employee is never even suspected.

 Another TPF member had a FedEx package delivered empty. It had clearly been opened, and the purse inside stolen. But if this courier employee was smart enough to reseal it to hide that it had been opened and they'd stolen your wallet?


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> It's not exactly secret what Fashionphile does. What if some employee of the courier company realized that if the package was addressed to Fashionphile it probably held something valuable, opened the box, took out the wallet, but left the empty box so the company would think you just hadn't included it, and you'd blame the company? Then they reseal the box, and keep moving it along to delivery... The company blames you, you blame the company, and the courier employee is never even suspected.
> 
> *Another TPF member had a FedEx package delivered empty. It had clearly been opened, and the purse inside stolen.* But if this courier employee was smart enough to reseal it to hide that it had been opened and they'd stolen your wallet?


Yikes!


----------



## cbarrus

Did you use fashionphile's prepaid label? If so, why are they refusing to file a claim with UPS? I have not sent them anything in a while, but I was assured that packages were insured If I used their prepaid label. It doesn't make sense to me that they would not at least give you the benefit of the doubt and have UPS investigate.


----------



## CeeJay

keodi said:


> Yikes!


MAKE THAT DOUBLE YIKES!!!!!


----------



## LAS11

I finally got a call back and it really wasn't clear where all the mistakes were made. There were plenty of excuses, apparently when I spoke to the women in charge of empty boxes she claimed I was immediately transferred to claims and she assumed they would be handling it and I would receive my money after the claim process. (That was her reason for not calling me back.) Instead claims sent me the email I posted above claiming there was no claim to be made. They blamed me for clicking the ship button and creating multiple tracking numbers. I may very well have accidentally done that but I have no idea how. I can't argue though, that process was a tad confusing considering I was sending 2 items and one was approved and one I was waiting on approval to send. Anyway all in all they were very nice in the end and payed out my store credit within an hour of the phone call. I was so happy to just have it over with and to get my new bag I had on reserve shipped. They told me they deal with packages showing up empty all the time some are honest mistakes and some are theft by their shipping company. I just don't feel safe sending items to them and I was so looking forward to using them. I have a few bags I would love to trade out for others and at first I thought this would be a safer way to do it but I am definitely not so sure now. Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Rouge H

I’m so glad you were able to resolve this in your favor. I’ve noticed a change in address labels from these luxury companies. I think in an effort to deter theft ie: Hermes of Paris- HOP, The Real Real- TRR, amongst others. Perhaps
Fashionphile should adapt FP, I know when I send them something I address it as FP.


----------



## rosewang924

Hi, I am glad for you that you were able to get your problem fixed.  
Just wondering, has anyone being to their studio in Neiman Marcus with their quote and get paid right away?


----------



## LAS11

When I looked up drop locations it showed there were none near me. Although I have multiple Neiman Marcus locations near me. That would have saved me a giant headache.


----------



## lovecouture

I’ve sold to FASHIONPHILE before and after them becoming part of Neiman Marcus. Their quotes used to be much more generous before NM.  They have always honoured their buyout quotes.


----------



## OCMomof3

lovecouture said:


> I’ve sold to FASHIONPHILE before and after them becoming part of Neiman Marcus. Their quotes used to be much more generous before NM.  They have always honoured their buyout quotes.



I'm a big fan of FP.  Just sold a very good condition LV to them after buying the new 19 flap.  I feel that both FP and Yoogi's low-balled me big time on the bag, but I just went with it as I am trying to downsize my collection a bit.  Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Mikaelha

Got a quote from FASHIONPHILE for very low for my onthego tote. Is poshmark a safe place to sell? I have sold on Mercari without problems.


----------



## CeeJay

Wzckn said:


> I’ve opted to sell on Poshmark- I also found the quotes from resellers (including fashionphile) to be very low.


I just started selling on Poshmark, but I have found that some of the prices of goods are RIDICULOUSLY high!!!  I get that folks want to sell at top-dollar, but one has to be reasonable nowadays .. or it's just going to sit there forever!


----------



## Wzckn

CeeJay said:


> I just started selling on Poshmark, but I have found that some of the prices of goods are RIDICULOUSLY high!!!  I get that folks want to sell at top-dollar, but one has to be reasonable nowadays .. or it's just going to sit there forever!



I completely agree!!


----------



## ManyMoons

I sold them a new like Gucci about 3 weeks ago. They have it listed for 3 days now for 2.5 as much of what I was offered. Sigh.

They still haven’t paid me. My direct deposit info is fine. It’s been 2 weeks since they received the bag.

I’d emailed once and got a generic answer that “once we receive we do this and that..”

I know I’ll get paid but it is slightly unpleasant they are selling what technically is still mine.


----------



## BagLadyT

ManyMoons said:


> I sold them a new like Gucci about 3 weeks ago. They have it listed for 3 days now for 2.5 as much of what I was offered. Sigh.
> 
> They still haven’t paid me. My direct deposit info is fine. It’s been 2 weeks since they received the bag.
> 
> I’d emailed once and got a generic answer that “once we receive we do this and that..”
> 
> I know I’ll get paid but it is slightly unpleasant they are selling what technically is still mine.



The same thing happened to me once and I called and told them what I saw. The lady apologized and issued a payment shortly after.


----------



## ManyMoons

BagLadyT said:


> The same thing happened to me once and I called and told them what I saw. The lady apologized and issued a payment shortly after.


Yeah. If they don’t pay in the next 2 days I’ll call them.


----------



## Tpurroc

Rebag is even worse!


----------



## bisousx

Mikaelha said:


> Got a quote from FASHIONPHILE for very low for my onthego tote. Is poshmark a safe place to sell? I have sold on Mercari without problems.



If the sale price of the item is over $500, Poshmark will take the item and authenticate it. After that, there is very little reason for anyone to return. If authenticity is still in question after the buyer receives it, Poshmark will ask the buyer to send it back to their office and they will use a third party authentication service, I believe they use “real authentication”.

however, in general, if it is under $500, it is about as safe as eBay. Buyers can mess up your item to force a return. I would only sell smaller items or anything above $500 that can be taken in and authenticated.


----------



## Rockysmom

It took about 3 weeks to get my check so yes it’s taking longer to process.


----------



## Jill0819

Hello! I bought the Medium Triquilt Matelasse Grain de Poudre Flap Shoulder Bag at Saks 6 months ago (retails for $2190). I am thinking about selling it because I would prefer to buy it in another color. FP offered me $1300. I was hoping for a bit higher since the bag is still new (only worn once...no really, I swear!). Does it seem like I am getting ripped off? Can you negotiate the quotes? Thank you so much!


----------



## angel4Love

Do you mind sharing a photo of it? I have heard that YSL does not really have a high resale value. Perhaps you can try other selling platforms like Poshmark or Mercari?  A colleague was able to sell her YSL loulou Small for $1700 in Mercari.


----------



## Miss World

Jill0819 said:


> Hello! I bought the Medium Triquilt Matelasse Grain de Poudre Flap Shoulder Bag at Saks 6 months ago (retails for $2190). I am thinking about selling it because I would prefer to buy it in another color. FP offered me $1300. I was hoping for a bit higher since the bag is still new (only worn once...no really, I swear!). Does it seem like I am getting ripped off? Can you negotiate the quotes? Thank you so much!


Hi if you sell the YSL bag on yourself you will be able to get a higher price. Fashionphile cannot offer higher prices because they are a business and need to sell the bag at a higher price in order make a profit, they are a business after all. If you are not happy with the price you do not have to accept it. There might be other consignment companies or people in your area who might be able to sell it for you at a higher price. Good luck!


----------



## Jill0819

Miss World said:


> Hi if you sell the YSL bag on yourself you will be able to get a higher price. Fashionphile cannot offer higher prices because they are a business and need to sell the bag at a higher price in order make a profit, they are a business after all. If you are not happy with the price you do not have to accept it. There might be other consignment companies or people in your area who might be able to sell it for you at a higher price. Good luck!


I totally get that. I think I am in shock because I was never planning to sell (moment to laugh at me...), and I am doing it for the first time. I just wanted to see if that buyout price seems reasonable to you guys.


----------



## Jill0819

Jill0819 said:


> I totally get that. I think I am in shock because I was never planning to sell (moment to laugh at me...), and I am doing it for the first time. I just wanted to see if that buyout price seems reasonable to you guys. I could sell it on FB but I am kinda scared!


----------



## Iserd

Please let me know what your experiences are I’m thinking of selling to them


----------



## RT1

My recent experiences with them have been that they are currently offering "low ball" offers for your items.
I recently submitted a new, unused premier designer bag to them and their offer was so low it made me not want to deal with them again for selling.
Pre-COVID, they would give some pretty good offers for bags, but I don't know whether the virus or their merger with NM has changed their operating policy.
Submit your bag for an offer...you can always turn the offer down!


----------



## Iserd

Like how low did they offer you for a new bag because the bag I submitted was also new 





RTone said:


> My recent experiences with them have been that they are currently offering "low ball" offers for your items.
> I recently submitted a new, unused premier designer bag to them and their offer was so low it made me not want to deal with them again for selling.
> Pre-COVID, they would give some pretty good offers for bags, but I don't know whether the virus or their merger with NM has changed their operating policy.
> Submit your bag for an offer...you can always turn the offer down!


----------



## RT1

For a bag that retailed for over $3K, they made an offer of $550.00.
Now, how's that for insanity?
They later came back with an offer of $575.00.

I had good dealings with them pre-COVID and pre-NM merger.
So, I really don't know what the problem is...oversaturation of pre-loved bags, no operating funds, NM's bankruptcy litigation, the virus and people not spending.


----------



## Iserd

Wow ok. Thank you so much that’s good to know 





RTone said:


> For a bag that retailed for over $3K, they made an offer of $550.00.
> Now, how's that for insanity?
> They later came back with an offer of $575.00.
> 
> I had good dealings with them pre-COVID and pre-NM merger.
> So, I really don't know what the problem is...oversaturation of pre-loved bags, no operating funds, NM's bankruptcy litigation, the virus and people not spending.


----------



## RT1

You might just submit your item and see what your offer is?
Doesn’t hurt to try!
After all, you can always refuse their offer!


----------



## coloradolvr

I had really good luck with them pre-COVID as well.  I have heard other stories that since that time their offers have been really low.  I had a couple of bags I was thinking of selling but my plan is to wait for things to improve.  I would also try Yoogi's Closet.  I haven't heard much about their offers post-COVID but it would be worth checking both.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm kicking myself as I knew the day would come with bag/luxury goods saturation.  I wonder if FP is selling some of NM inventory?  I saw multiples of the same designers on website for sale.  I will agree that offers have been lower than in the past.  I've been selling with them about 5 years.  I want to downsize my SLG collection and will be sending in request for quotes later this week.  I trust FP so I don't mind the haircut, but if they are low balling... then I will wait on take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Iserd

Like I have a new gg marmont with tags and recipes and never used it. Would their offers be close to retail? 





lovieluvslux said:


> I'm kicking myself as I knew the day would come with bag/luxury goods saturation.  I wonder if FP is selling some of NM inventory?  I saw multiples of the same designers on website for sale.  I will agree that offers have been lower than in the past.  I've been selling with them about 5 years.  I want to downsize my SLG collection and will be sending in request for quotes later this week.  I trust FP so I don't mind the haircut, but if they are low balling... then I will wait on take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Iserd said:


> Like I have a new gg marmont with tags and recipes and never used it. Would their offers be close to retail?



You have to submit the bag to FP for a quote. Understand the market right now is inundated with
high end designer bags ranging from Hermes, Chanel, LV & others.
If your bag is in excellent condition that might give you an edge, but we can't second guess what
any of these resellers will quote on bags..


----------



## RT1

Iserd said:


> Like I have a new gg marmont with tags and recipes and never used it. Would their offers be close to retail?



No.    
You will be lucky to get an offer close to 1/3rd of what you paid for the bag!


----------



## lovieluvslux

The only way to know is to submit to FP for an offer.  From the feedback on this forum, you know it will below retail cost.  The question is by how much.



Love Of My Life said:


> You have to submit the bag to FP for a quote. Understand the market right now is inundated with
> high end designer bags ranging from Hermes, Chanel, LV & others.
> If your bag is in excellent condition that might give you an edge, but we can't second guess what
> any of these resellers will quote on bags..


----------



## natalia0128

last week, my friend and I  submitted same item with same pictures we both took for a quote. Guess what they gave different amount price range. I got a quote less than $100  for same item/ pictures we submitted. even i had sold a lot of items with fashionphile before. unlikely, my friend got $120 more and first time selling item. do you think they offer pay higher for for new user to attract them with their site.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

natalia0128 said:


> last week, my friend and I  submitted same item with same pictures we both took for a quote. Guess what they gave different amount price range. I got a quote less than $100  for same item/ pictures we submitted. even i had sold a lot of items with fashionphile before. unlikely, my friend got $120 more and first time selling item. do you think they offer pay higher for for new user to attract them with their site.



It seems to me my quotes from FP have been lower when I’ve recently made a purchase or had an item on layaway so I wouldn’t be surprised if they’d give lower quotes to current customers or customers with a certain purchase history.


----------



## lulilu

I have hear people getting offered far less than retail offers for BNIB bags -- HTF bags.  They must have a ton of inventory and bag offers.


----------



## RT1

natalia0128 said:


> last week, my friend and I  submitted same item with same pictures we both took for a quote. Guess what they gave different amount price range. I got a quote less than $100  for same item/ pictures we submitted. even i had sold a lot of items with fashionphile before. unlikely, my friend got $120 more and first time selling item. do you think they offer pay higher for for new user to attract them with their site.



That's so strange....maybe they will offer more to entice someone new into the fold.
Be nice to know what their reasoning was behind this "double quote" for the same item?


----------



## RT1

lulilu said:


> I have hear people getting offered far less than retail offers for BNIB bags -- HTF bags.  They must have a ton of inventory and bag offers.



My offer was ridiculous.

I bet their warehouse is stacked to the ceiling with bags.
This over-saturation of the market should cause a price drop on their inventory...especially since they've hooked up with NM and the bankruptcy of NM.


----------



## raylyn

I submitted a LV toiletry 19 sometime in January just to see what the offer would be. Brand new with receipt etc. $200 offer.


----------



## futurewoman

I just sent a couple of things off to FP today. Their offer was slightly higher than when I had submitted maybe 6 months ago. It was all LV, for reference.


----------



## m_ichele

I did a virtual appointment last week and they gave me my quote about an hour later. I had submitted a bag months ago via the app but declined their buyout. This time they offered me $200 more for the same bag.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I don’t know what’s going on with Fashionphile right now but things are taking awhile lately.  Did they layoff staff to social distance?  Are they really backed up and behind?  They don’t seem to be getting to quotes timely and the wait times to speak to someone are over an hour, and the call backs are way longer than that. 

Maybe they just have too much inventory right now so buying isn’t the priority? 

On another note The Real Real is now doing direct buy for certain bag brands.  You get paid less than what commission would be but sometimes that works out better than waiting for a commission on a bag that might just get discounted deeply anyway.


----------



## Four Tails

Fashionphile is no longer discounting on a 30 day schedule, by the way.

I'm watching an item that hit 20% discount on June 1 like clockwork after 30 days from its 10% markdown date. It's in my cart and ready to go when it hits 30%. If we're good at math, today is 31 days after June 1, so I messaged them on instagram. Their response was unimpressive. They gave me the insultingly simple "if you like it, create an alert," as though I haven't been a customer since the eBay days. I even referenced the first alert that I got in my message. Reading comprehension appears to be poor with their social media department.


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Does anyone have input on how much they normally offer for gabrielle hobo small size in excellent condition?


----------



## angelz629

xoxobalenciaga said:


> Does anyone have input on how much they normally offer for gabrielle hobo small size in excellent condition?


It depends on a lot of factors such as how many do they already have in their inventory, what is the demand for that particular bag, size, color, leather etc... is it trendy or classic?


----------



## Shirleepear

xoxobalenciaga said:


> Does anyone have input on how much they normally offer for gabrielle hobo small size in excellent condition?


I just sold my black new one to them for 3200


----------



## Clairen4

I’ve not sold anything to FP, but keep in mind everyone has a different interpretation of EUC or “like new”. I’ve seen some horrendous bags on places like eBay or FB Marketplace described as “barely worn” and it looked like it was drug behind a car!!!  I’ve also seen some bags on FP that we’re were described as “very good” that looked awful IMO. It’s really just someone’s opinion, and an owners option of the condition of their bag most likely will not be same as someone else’s (especially when that company needs to make a profit off the bag).   As for the OP’s Chanel, it’s gorgeous!! There’s no harm in submitting photos and getting a quote...


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

HI Guys,

I submitted a like-new condition mini reissue  28xxxxxx FUL SET for a quote. I received an offer buy out $2,300 ( They are selling on the site base on the same bag, same condition $4,750 ) 

Meanwhile, Opulent Habits offered me buy out of $3,000 for the same bag

Guys just sharing my experience.

Best


----------



## Panlove

Yes definitely low offers.  I’ve found they consistently make really low offers.  I’ve heard others have had better luck but I haven’t found that.  I just submitted a 2020 Deauville brand new, never used, card, stickers attached still.  Offer was $1700.  They had the same bag in same condition for $4295 and $3900 a couple of weeks ago.  I suppose the have a lot of overhead so their profit margin has to be signficant.


----------



## Christofle

To be honest that’s a fairly reasonable retail markup. I’m wondering if they are having trouble moving some inventory so they are offering lower offers.


----------



## handbagcrunch

RataDrawitra said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I submitted a like-new condition mini reissue  28xxxxxx FUL SET for a quote. I received an offer buy out $2,300 ( They are selling on the site base on the same bag, same condition $4,750 )
> 
> Meanwhile, Opulent Habits offered me buy out of $3,000 for the same bag
> 
> Guys just sharing my experience.
> 
> Best


What color was your mini reissue? For my black 19K mini reissue they offered me $2850 just a few weeks ago.


----------



## classybags4ever

Why are you selling a bag after just buying it? You’re not going to make a profit selling through an online reseller, you won’t even break even, you’re lucky if you get 50-60% back. They need to make a profit. What you get is piece of mind that you get the money upfront as reputable companies like fashionphile will typically honor their quote unless the seller was dishonest about condition.


----------



## Cool Gal

Don't ever try to sell your bag thru the Reseller during the Pandemic, you're not gonna get your maximum return. Also, there's a difference between buyout and consign. Consign will value your bag higher. Fashionphile only does buyout, that's why they quoted really low.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

classybags4ever said:


> Why are you selling a bag after just buying it? You’re not going to make a profit selling through an online reseller, you won’t even break even, you’re lucky if you get 50-60% back. They need to make a profit. What you get is piece of mind that you get the money upfront as reputable companies like fashionphile will typically honor their quote unless the seller was dishonest about condition.


I bought and then did sell it later on whatever reasons it doesn't matter. I never wanted to make money or even make break even for selling to Fashionphile. I have been selling with them for years , just recently they are giving Buy out offers very low compare to the past that I used to satisfy. I just declined their offers and went to others reseller. I even do consignment with Ann Fab Find who is the best IMO. Thank you for your input and I am always honest describing the conditions.


----------



## phishfan

It’s a shame because members of TPF used to always have good things to say about Fashionphile and really helped evangelize the brand. There are probably lots of reasons for lower quotes these days — my suspicion is top-down pressure to improve margins (this is not surprising considering the partnership with NM and that many of their senior employees come from Nordstrom - a quick LinkedIn search can confirm that).


----------



## RT1

phishfan said:


> It’s a shame because members of TPF used to always have good things to say about Fashionphile and really helped evangelize the brand. *There are probably lots of reasons for lower quotes these days — my suspicion is top-down pressure to improve margins (this is not surprising considering the partnership with NM and that many of their senior employees come from Nordstrom - a quick LinkedIn search can confirm that).*



This is probably the No. 1 reason right here!


----------



## Fashdashing

Agree! Received a redic offer my almost new med boy bag! Will try my luck elsewhere


----------



## Rouge H

Cool Gal said:


> Don't ever try to sell your bag thru the Reseller during the Pandemic, you're not gonna get your maximum return. Also, there's a difference between buyout and consign. Consign will value your bag higher. Fashionphile only does buyout, that's why they quoted really low.



Fashionphile does consignment too.


----------



## travelluver

Can someone share how long it takes from the receipt of an item to FP before you receive your payment?  I’ve been waiting a week so far...


----------



## LV521

travelluver said:


> Can someone share how long it takes from the receipt of an item to FP before you receive your payment?  I’ve been waiting a week so far...


It depends...my latest experience was super speedy. My package was delivered last Friday and direct-deposit payment was initiated on Monday. 
If you go to your Fashionphile dashboard, you can see the status of your item. It goes from ‘proccesing’, to ‘supplier needs to be paid’, to ‘supplier paid’. You should get an email when they initiate your payment.


----------



## travelluver

LV521 said:


> It depends...my latest experience was super speedy. My package was delivered last Friday and direct-deposit payment was initiated on Monday.
> If you go to your Fashionphile dashboard, you can see the status of your item. It goes from ‘proccesing’, to ‘supplier needs to be paid’, to ‘supplier paid’. You should get an email when they initiate your payment.


Thanks - I had to call them as I am still marked "processing" after a week - I was told that they are taking a little longer than usual as some of the reviewers are running behind - they said to give another week - my item is definitely authentic so I don't expect anything other


----------



## onlyk

.never mind just realize it's an old post


----------



## ThisVNchick

travelluver said:


> Thanks - I had to call them as I am still marked "processing" after a week - I was told that they are taking a little longer than usual as some of the reviewers are running behind - they said to give another week - my item is definitely authentic so I don't expect anything other


What was the item? I also called them and they said fine jewelry is running 2 weeks behind since I also have two authentic pieces in their possession (pieces have been in FP's possession for 8 days now). For fashion jewelry and high fashion items, I find that they process them quite quickly. 2 weeks ago when I sent them a box with CHANEL items, it was processed and paid out within 48 hrs.


----------



## travelluver

ThisVNchick said:


> What was the item? I also called them and they said fine jewelry is running 2 weeks behind since I also have two authentic pieces in their possession (pieces have been in FP's possession for 8 days now). For fashion jewelry and high fashion items, I find that they process them quite quickly. 2 weeks ago when I sent them a box with CHANEL items, it was processed and paid out within 48 hrs.


A Chanel necklace- I was just notified this evening that I have moved to the payment


ThisVNchick said:


> What was the item? I also called them and they said fine jewelry is running 2 weeks behind since I also have two authentic pieces in their possession (pieces have been in FP's possession for 8 days now). For fashion jewelry and high fashion items, I find that they process them quite quickly. 2 weeks ago when I sent them a box with CHANEL items, it was processed and paid out within 48 hrs.


a Chanel necklace- I was notified this evening that my payment is ready - so it did run 8 days


----------



## phishfan

I’m selling to FP and have a quote that expires tomorrow 10/12. Does anyone know if it’s ok to accept the quote and ship it tomorrow (same day the quote would have expired)?


----------



## cbarrus

I would think so. When you accept the quote, the system generates a shipping label and records that you have accepted the offer.  If it is too late to accept, you would not have that option available to you.  It drops off your account the day after it expires has been my experience. Just my thought, though.  The only way to know for sure would be to contact them.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Yes, I have done that. Just make sure you print the shipping label before it expires.


----------



## phishfan

Thank you!!


----------



## anthrosphere

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, I am glad for you that you were able to get your problem fixed.
> Just wondering, has anyone being to their studio in Neiman Marcus with their quote and get paid right away?


Yes I have. But unfortunately, it is no different than dropping it off at ups. They took my bag, gave me a receipt, and told me to wait 5-7 days for the payment after the bag is shipped to their studio and they inspect it.  It was a waste of time.


----------



## Panlove

Hi, I am glad for you that you were able to get your problem fixed. 
Just wondering, has anyone being to their studio in Neiman Marcus with their quote and get paid right away?
[/QUOTE]
I have been to the location in Neimans in Beverly Hills.  Once I was given a check immediately.  I met with someone who inspected the bag and paid the amount I was quoted when I submitted the item online.  The last two times I dropped off items I sold there were issues with issuing me a check immediately.  I didn’t want to wait and just had them direct deposit into my account.  I received the direct deposit within a week.  I did make an appointment before going in.  I think if you just drop in they won’t meet with you to inspect the bag and payout.  I believe you are required to book an appointment to have the items inspected and paid out, at least that was the way it was done pre-Covid.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I got offered 2500 for an almost new Chanel beige classic flap 
So no I would personally not sell to them :// I ended up keeping it


----------



## alyssamay_xx

Were you able to get your emergency cash back from FP?? 
I know my friend once left chapstick and a pen in her bag when she sent it to FP and never heard anything back from FP
They probably threw it away lol!!


----------



## alyssamay_xx

JenJBS said:


> It's not exactly secret what Fashionphile does. What if some employee of the courier company realized that if the package was addressed to Fashionphile it probably held something valuable, opened the box, took out the wallet, but left the empty box so the company would think you just hadn't included it, and you'd blame the company? Then they reseal the box, and keep moving it along to delivery... The company blames you, you blame the company, and the courier employee is never even suspected.
> 
> *Another TPF member had a FedEx package delivered empty. It had clearly been opened, and the purse inside stolen.* But if this courier employee was smart enough to reseal it to hide that it had been opened and they'd stolen your wallet?



this is scary!!!


----------



## MAGJES

alyssamay_xx said:


> Were you able to get your emergency cash back from FP??
> I know my friend once left chapstick and a pen in her bag when she sent it to FP and never heard anything back from FP
> They probably threw it away lol!!


Of course they threw it away.


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> Of course they threw it away.


They "threw away" CASH?? 
Oh, you're talking about the Chapstick, right?


----------



## alyssamay_xx

caannie said:


> They "threw away" CASH??
> Oh, you're talking about the Chapstick, right?


I hope she is talking about the chapstick


----------



## chooy

Four Tails said:


> Fashionphile is no longer discounting on a 30 day schedule, by the way.
> 
> I'm watching an item that hit 20% discount on June 1 like clockwork after 30 days from its 10% markdown date. It's in my cart and ready to go when it hits 30%. If we're good at math, today is 31 days after June 1, so I messaged them on instagram. Their response was unimpressive. They gave me the insultingly simple "if you like it, create an alert," as though I haven't been a customer since the eBay days. I even referenced the first alert that I got in my message. Reading comprehension appears to be poor with their social media department.




This is what I’ve been observing too. I waited on an item that is 10% but even more than a month passed without the price budging. I wonder what’s their formula now.

Also they’re sending out extremely low offers right now. For the exactly same item (only stayed in closet) I received a quote that is 300 lower than the quote I received two months back.


----------



## Four Tails

chooy said:


> This is what I’ve been observing too. I waited on an item that is 10% but even more than a month passed without the price budging. I wonder what’s their formula now.
> 
> Also they’re sending out extremely low offers right now. For the exactly same item (only stayed in closet) I received a quote that is 300 lower than the quote I received two months back.


They appear to have gotten back on a regular discount schedule. The discount is 5% after four weeks, 10% two weeks later (six weeks after going live), then 20% and 30% at 30 day intervals. I don't follow any last call items, so I can't comment on those.


----------



## k5ml3k

Four Tails said:


> They appear to have gotten back on a regular discount schedule. The discount is 5% after two weeks, 10% two weeks later (one month from going live), then 20% and 30% at 30 day intervals. I don't follow any last call items, so I can't comment on those.



Good to know, thank you!


----------



## RT1

lilmountaingirl said:


> I don’t know what’s going on with Fashionphile right now but things are taking awhile lately.  Did they layoff staff to social distance?  Are they really backed up and behind?  *They don’t seem to be getting to quotes timely and the wait times to speak to someone are over an hour, and the call backs are way longer than that.*
> 
> Maybe they just have too much inventory right now so buying isn’t the priority?
> 
> On another note The Real Real is now doing direct buy for certain bag brands.  You get paid less than what commission would be but sometimes that works out better than waiting for a commission on a bag that might just get discounted deeply anyway.



Send them a message or call them.
That seems to be the answer when it takes forever to receive a quote.
I waited a week and then sent them a message asking what was going on?   
The very next day, I received my quotes.


----------



## muchstuff

I just received a couple quotes for my two of my Balenciaga Bazars and they were actually not bad. Better than usual at any rate.


----------



## umichmm

I tried to get a quote for a brand new sold out Chanel flap, I just don’t like the medium size and figured that out too late - and it was a sought after item that I know will be listed at several grand over retail, esp as they have minis and WOCs $2-3k over retail, and they offered me almost half of retail to buy it. I almost laughed. I couldn’t decide if they thought it was the mini size even tho I clearly stated it was a medium flap? Needless to say I declined the offer. Their offer for my (no longer with me) Kelly and Evelyne were outrageously low. I did much better elsewhere. I don’t think they’re doing very well at pricing lately and I don’t know if it’s a NM issue or not but they’re all over the map. About 50-60% of the time the quotes are so low it’s not worth it. It used to only be about a 20-30% rate of that.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Surprisingly I got very good buyouts recently. They offer me 3800$ for mini coco handle I am thrilled. They offered me 2800 for mini statement flap as well


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You have to think of it this way. Fashionphile has free delivery and free returns. They pay for someone to photograph and upload the bags to the site, manage the shipping and the billing, rent the building, and pay employees. So they have to make a profit off of each bag. People use Fashionphile because they do all the work and have a higher chance of selling a bag for a higher price than if you were to try to sell it on your own, prove that you are reputable, that your bag is authentic, and deal with scam artists. They also pay immediately instead of making you wait until the bag sells, or lower the price without telling you.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I learned that if you regularly sell with them , you always get better offer buyouts.

agreed everything you've said.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

Fashionphile quotes are all over the place. Sometimes I just try again after 30 days or I check with Rebag and TRR to see if they have better offers.


----------



## Elleand3

I wonder if it’s really the margin? It seems like prices are higher, but the buy back is still a decent amount (75+ % of higher the sooner you sell it back plus 10% if you choose FP store credit). So perhaps they are discouraging people from buying the bags and keeping them for good vs constantly purchasing and using their buy back program, turning around the products constantly within their inventory. Essentially like renting the bags.


----------



## CM SF

I went to submit a quote and received a message saying my account has been suspended from buying and selling. I have no idea why, I just received payment for items yesterday and mailed out more items today.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## x_shirley

I sold my neverfull gm to them in 2018. I purchased the purse in 2011 or so in France so I basically broke even.
It was super easy. I just sent them photos and shipped the item out after they gave me a quote. I think I remember getting paid pretty quickly as well


----------



## rsk24

Hi all! I submitted my brand new Chanel 19 in beige medium/large and was quoted 5100 from fashionphile a few weeks ago before announcement of the price increase. Do I wait for the quote to expire to see if I get a better quote after the price increase coming or take this offer? I feel 5100 is actually pretty good.. any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Rockysmom

Their quotes change too. I submitted a Chanel clutch and was quoted 1000 and resubmitted it a few months later and for 1450. I guess it depends who reviews the item, current inventory, etc.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Debbie65 said:


> Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol





Debbie65 said:


> Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol


Is this lambskin?


----------



## Debbie65

rsk24 said:


> Hi all! I submitted my brand new Chanel 19 in beige medium/large and was quoted 5100 from fashionphile a few weeks ago before announcement of the price increase. Do I wait for the quote to expire to see if I get a better quote after the price increase coming or take this offer? I feel 5100 is actually pretty good.. any thoughts appreciated!



What size 19 is it?  I feel $5100 is pretty good.   I have a black one, purchased in Nov 2019, in the size large (boutique calls it medium) and paid $5100 plus tax for it.  When designers raise their prices I find that Fashionphile does as well, if it is a item that many want, which the 19 is.  I did the same thing you did.  I got a quote from Fashionphile at a certain amount.  I declined.  Came back about 3 months later and they gave me an offer for LESS!  I hate for you to miss that good quote.  How about counter offer.  See if they will accept it.


----------



## Deleted member 475773

RataDrawitra said:


> Surprisingly I got very good buyouts recently. They offer me 3800$ for mini coco handle I am thrilled. They offered me 2800 for mini statement flap as well



I also got a really good buyout price for a Chanel Mini WOC (realised that it didn't fit into my life style the way that I thought when I picked it up) they offered me full current retail ($2,200) for it when I purchased for $2,100 last September. Needless to say I took the offer.

Also seconding (fifth'ing?) that Yoogi's quotes are not great, for the same product they offered me $1,400. With all this said, this was technically an SLG so I'm not sure if my experience really stacks up to everyone else's. (note for reference: my quotes from Yoogi's and Fashionphile came in the middle of last week)


----------



## rsk24

Debbie65 said:


> What size 19 is it?  I feel $5100 is pretty good.   I have a black one, purchased in Nov 2019, in the size large (boutique calls it medium) and paid $5100 plus tax for it.  When designers raise their prices I find that Fashionphile does as well, if it is a item that many want, which the 19 is.  I did the same thing you did.  I got a quote from Fashionphile at a certain amount.  I declined.  Came back about 3 months later and they gave me an offer for LESS!  I hate for you to miss that good quote.  How about counter offer.  See if they will accept it.


Wowwww! No way! Thanks for your story. Yes I also paid 5100 plus tax. You’ve made me decide to take the offer. I don’t want to risk getting a lower offer. Just thought maybe since they were raising prices to 5600 I could maybe makeup some of the tax but it’s not worth risking even less!


----------



## daisy.b55

hi - how does it work. Do you need to send in the items?


----------



## rsk24

daisy.b55 said:


> hi - how does it work. Do you need to send in the items?


You submit photos on their website and they evaluate them and give you a quote. If you accept the quote you send your bag to them with their shipping label.


----------



## ahswong

Rockysmom said:


> Their quotes change too. I submitted a Chanel clutch and was quoted 1000 and resubmitted it a few months later and for 1450. I guess it depends who reviews the item, current inventory, etc.


I totally agree. I submitted a bag a few months ago and got a quote of $1400 then resubmitted again earlier this month and got a quote of $1500.


----------



## ahswong

Debbie65 said:


> What size 19 is it?  I feel $5100 is pretty good.   I have a black one, purchased in Nov 2019, in the size large (boutique calls it medium) and paid $5100 plus tax for it.  When designers raise their prices I find that Fashionphile does as well, if it is a item that many want, which the 19 is.  I did the same thing you did.  I got a quote from Fashionphile at a certain amount.  I declined.  Came back about 3 months later and they gave me an offer for LESS!  I hate for you to miss that good quote.  How about counter offer.  See if they will accept it.


Hi @Debbie65 - I am looking to sell my Chanel Boy Old Medium in Black Calfskin leather. My bag is in almost new condition as well. May I ask how much Fashionphile quoted you for your bag? Thank you!


----------



## parkjimin

Has anyone tried selling to Fashionphile internationally? I am located in Seoul so there aren't a lot of venues to sell my vintage Chanels but I am not sure if the shipping and duties are worth it.


----------



## jessicanoelle

Hi there! I am thinking of submitting my Chanels in to Fashionphile. Has anyone ever done the virtual consultation? If so, how was your experience and your quote? Thank you!


----------



## LV_4ever

I did it for my LV metis noir. Basically, you hold the bag at different angles and she takes screen shots. You do get your quote faster, and it may have been *slightly* higher because of it. They offered 1400 while 3 other places offered 1300. I eneded up doing better with a consigner. Next time I will just send in my photos as usual.


----------



## jessicanoelle

LV_4ever said:


> I did it for my LV metis noir. Basically, you hold the bag at different angles and she takes screen shots. You do get your quote faster, and it may have been *slightly* higher because of it. They offered 1400 while 3 other places offered 1300. I eneded up doing better with a consigner. Next time I will just send in my photos as usual.


Thank you! I appreciate you sharing your experience with me!


----------



## m_ichele

If you have multiple items, a virtual appointment is so much easier. The consultant takes screen shots so you don’t have to submit pictures unless its for something really detailed like the auth stamp on chanel costume jewelry. I think the max for one appointment is 10 items. It seems quotes are better and quicker doing it this way, at least in my experience.


----------



## minnie04

Has anybody experience delayed response from them lately?  . Usually take 2-3 business days to give quote and lately has been 7-8 days still no answer ....


----------



## rsk24

Yes they’ve been taking forever to get quotes out for me too


----------



## lulilu

Is it even possible to make a counteroffer to FP?


----------



## Kathy28

If you have an IG try to consign with your trusted resellers. I heard from a friend Mireyna is great. You get more for your purse.


----------



## Lisa3823

lulilu said:


> Is it even possible to make a counteroffer to FP?


I only tried to make a counteroffer once and was successful, but it was a unique situation. They quoted me a pretty reasonable buyout price and due to a combination of travel and procrastination on my end, I didn't accept the quote and ship the bag by the time it expired. I literally submitted a new request within a day of the prior quote expiring and when they made a new offer a few days later it was for $1K less. When reached out and asked how it could've changed so much, they quickly updated it to the amount I was previously quoted. 

Any other time I thought an offer was too low, I've resubmitted the bag a couple months later and doing that has usually worked out in my favor .


----------



## Rockysmom

Yes FF is taking a long time


----------



## CocoGlitter

This is my first time selling a bag to fashionphile so I’m not sure how much they usually offer. I submitted a Chanel black patent rectangular mini and was offered $3,500. Does it seem low to you guys? Thank you!


----------



## graciewwing

CocoGlitter said:


> This is my first time selling a bag to fashionphile so I’m not sure how much they usually offer. I submitted a Chanel black patent rectangular mini and was offered $3,500. Does it seem low to you guys? Thank you!


I’m guessing that is what you paid for it or more. If so, I’d say that’s completely fair.


----------



## ladybug333

I've sold probably around 10 bags to them from premium designers and they honored all of the initial quotes they had sent me for the bags. No concerns at all! Your bag looks like it's in great condition, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## sydsunshine

CocoGlitter said:


> This is my first time selling a bag to fashionphile so I’m not sure how much they usually offer. I submitted a Chanel black patent rectangular mini and was offered $3,500. Does it seem low to you guys? Thank you!


That’s a great price IMO!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congrats that's a good win.  I have not had the best of luck with Poshmark and Tradesy.  I posted mostly Juicy Couture, watches and a few shoes.  Late 2020 I had a hard time selling a very good condition Versace Palazzo bag.  I was getting low ball offers and lots of questions with no real follow up.  I took the bag to Fashionphile and got what I was originally asking.

I have some higher end bags that I'm prepping to sell.  I will try Poshmark and Tradesy to see if better experience.  Last resort is Fashionphile with a bigger commission cut.  Yoogish... a big NO for me.



laurenad said:


> I was selling a Burberry tote, Mulberry lambskin shoulder bag, and LV Damier Azur Speedy 30 and Yoogis and Fashionphile offered me ridiculously low amounts.  Yoogis wouldn't even take my Mulberry, and Fashionphile offered me $75 on an $875 bag.  I opened up my own Poshmark store.  I ended up keeping the Mulberry, but I sold my Burberry tote and Speedy fairly quickly, within a month.  I sold my Speedy for $25 less than what I paid for it 10 years ago, and only had to give Poshmark 20%... it was worth it to me to be patient.  For both bags, I got $840, whereas if I had sent to Fashionphile I would have gotten $325 for both, and Yoogis $425.


----------



## rsk24

CocoGlitter said:


> This is my first time selling a bag to fashionphile so I’m not sure how much they usually offer. I submitted a Chanel black patent rectangular mini and was offered $3,500. Does it seem low to you guys? Thank you!


Yes I think that’s a great offer! ESP considering you get paid quickly, don’t have to pay for shipping or insurance, and don’t have to deal with buyers remorse/complaints.


----------



## nat74

I had my virtual meeting with Fashionphile 2 days ago in the morning for 3 bags and 1 card holder. I received their quotes within 3 hours after the meeting!


----------



## nat74

I’ve never sold anything before. This is my first time ever! I’ve requested quotes from Fashionphile, Real Real and Ann’s Fabulous Finds. Fashionphile gave me the highest quotes among the three. Here are what I got from Fashionphile through virtual meeting this week:

1. White caviar jumbo GHW classic flap series 15 - $5,000
2. Iridescent ivory small CCH - $5,000

Before the virtual meeting, I submitted a quote request online for the black reissue 227 GHW series 16, they offered me $3,800.

I heard that reissue has a lower resale value  than classic flap but my reissue’s current retail price is $8,000 and it’s in excellent condition. Wonder if $3,800 offer is too low? Anybody had sold this bag to Fashionphile before for a higher price? Thanks!


----------



## Klaneckya

Yes, I would not sell it for $3800. Even mini is more expensive. Keep it.


----------



## nat74

But the thing is I haven’t worn it for so many years and not planning to wear it again. I paid $4,230 for it back then. It’ll be just sitting in the dust bag forever.


----------



## daisy.b55

nat74 said:


> I’ve never sold anything before. This is my first time ever! I’ve requested quotes from Fashionphile, Real Real and Ann’s Fabulous Finds. Fashionphile gave me the highest quotes among the three. Here are what I got from Fashionphile through virtual meeting this week:
> 
> 1. White caviar jumbo GHW classic flap series 15 - $5,000
> 2. Iridescent ivory small CCH - $5,000
> 
> Before the virtual meeting, I submitted a quote request online for the black reissue 227 GHW series 16, they offered me $3,800.
> 
> I heard that reissue has a lower resale value  than classic flap but my reissue’s current retail price is $8,000 and it’s in excellent condition. Wonder if $3,800 offer is too low? Anybody had sold this bag to Fashionphile before for a higher price? Thanks!



I’ve been on the hunt for a reissue pre-loved and I’ved noticed the 226 and 225 have higher resale sale/price even though they’re leas expensive. I think not a lot of people might buy the 227?


----------



## nat74

daisy.b55 said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for a reissue pre-loved and I’ved noticed the 226 and 225 have higher resale sale/price even though they’re leas expensive. I think not a lot of people might buy the 227?


Yup! Maybe it is the small bags trend now that’s why?


----------



## kadya

nat74 said:


> I’ve never sold anything before. This is my first time ever! I’ve requested quotes from Fashionphile, Real Real and Ann’s Fabulous Finds. Fashionphile gave me the highest quotes among the three. Here are what I got from Fashionphile through virtual meeting this week:
> 
> 1. White caviar jumbo GHW classic flap series 15 - $5,000
> 2. Iridescent ivory small CCH - $5,000
> 
> Before the virtual meeting, I submitted a quote request online for the black reissue 227 GHW series 16, they offered me $3,800.
> 
> I heard that reissue has a lower resale value  than classic flap but my reissue’s current retail price is $8,000 and it’s in excellent condition. Wonder if $3,800 offer is too low? Anybody had sold this bag to Fashionphile before for a higher price? Thanks!



FP has similar bags priced in the mid-to-high $4,000s - unless yours is mostly brand-new with a full set they most likely won’t offer you more  I would hang onto it for a bit longer if you can, if big bags start coming back in style you may be able to fetch more


----------



## lulilu

nat74 said:


> But the thing is I haven’t worn it for so many years and not planning to wear it again. I paid $4,230 for it back then. It’ll be just sitting in the dust bag forever.



Their offer is not significantly lower than what you paid -- and it's a used bag.  I'd take it if you aren't going to wear it.  Do you think you should get more than you paid?


----------



## nat74

kadya said:


> FP has similar bags priced in the mid-to-high $4,000s - unless yours is mostly brand-new with a full set they most likely won’t offer you more  I would hang onto it for a bit longer if you can, if big bags start coming back in style you may be able to fetch more


Thanks for your input! Good to know about their price range offer.


----------



## nat74

lulilu said:


> Their offer is not significantly lower than what you paid -- and it's a used bag.  I'd take it if you aren't going to wear it.  Do you think you should get more than you paid?


Thanks for your input also. And yes, I’m thinking about taking it. However, before I accept it just wanted to know if anybody had a similar offer before and how much they got. I didn’t think I should get more than what I paid for but wanted to know if the offer is too low compared to the current retail price and whether or not I should accept it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nat74 said:


> Thanks for your input also. And yes, I’m thinking about taking it. However, before I accept it just wanted to know if anybody had a similar offer before and how much they got. I didn’t think I should get more than what I paid for but wanted to know if the offer is too low compared to the current retail price and whether or not I should accept it.


IMO you should take it, it's super close to what you paid and it's probably a few years old and not in the size-in-demand right now. They aren't planning to mark your bag to 8K, it'll probably list for a high 5k or low 6k number. Reissues don't do as well as classics for resale, and when I sold one to them (a 226) it wasn't quoted high either. I'd take it. Try submitting it to Yoogis Closet - Yoogi's always quotes the bottom end of the market for bags and you'll see it's a good offer from Fashionphile. You're lucky to be (almost) breaking even for it.


----------



## nat74

ccbaggirl89 said:


> IMO you should take it, it's super close to what you paid and it's probably a few years old and not in the size-in-demand right now. They aren't planning to mark your bag to 8K, it'll probably list for a high 5k or low 6k number. Reissues don't do as well as classics for resale, and when I sold one to them (a 226) it wasn't quoted high either. I'd take it. Try submitting it to Yoogis Closet - Yoogi's always quotes the bottom end of the market for bags and you'll see it's a good offer from Fashionphile. You're lucky to be (almost) breaking even for it.


Thank you! And yes, I’m planning to take it. It’s a good idea that I should also try Yoogi’s Closet! I heard that they often gives low offers that’s why I didn’t try but it doesn’t hurt to try before I accept the offer from Fashionphile. Thanks again.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I got a quote for my 225 anniversary reissue for $3100 (black, gold hw, dustbag, authenticity card, box, care booklet, and original price tags). That seemed like a decent quote to me, is it? I do use it and enjoy it, but I’m not as excited about it as my other bags and thought I’d see what they offer to see if it’s worth it. What do you guys think? I’m not desperate to sell so maybe I should just hold on to it...


----------



## k5ml3k

I haven’t used mine in a long time so I sold my Reissue 226 for $3800 and Reissue 225 for $3000...I took the NM credit so I got 10% on top of that. Seems like that’s typical? I took it so that would be my suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## daisy.b55

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I got a quote for my 225 anniversary reissue for $3100 (black, gold hw, dustbag, authenticity card, box, care booklet, and original price tags). That seemed like a decent quote to me, is it? I do use it and enjoy it, but I’m not as excited about it as my other bags and thought I’d see what they offer to see if it’s worth it. What do you guys think? I’m not desperate to sell so maybe I should just hold on to it...



that's my dream combo/size etc lol! It's unfortunate they mark them up so much. that seems to be the average selling price. maybe hold on to it, unless you need the money or want something else after the next price increase?


----------



## Luv n bags

I just received buyout offers on some of my bags.  Took about 6 days, but decent amounts.  I’m very surprised!


----------



## pecknnibble

Has anyone ever received a quote above retail price (or at least retail+tax)? I was desperate for the brown Chanel mini and ended up ordering one from a PS/reseller, but then my husband surprised me with one today! So now I’ll have 2, but I’m hoping to recoup some of the costs if possible (since I had to pay a premium from the PS ). I’ve never sold a bag before and Fashionphile seems like the easiest/most straightforward. Thanks for any input!


----------



## nat74

pecknnibble said:


> Has anyone ever received a quote above retail price (or at least retail+tax)? I was desperate for the brown Chanel mini and ended up ordering one from a PS/reseller, but then my husband surprised me with one today! So now I’ll have 2, but I’m hoping to recoup some of the costs if possible (since I had to pay a premium from the PS ). I’ve never sold a bag before and Fashionphile seems like the easiest/most straightforward. Thanks for any input!


Yes, I have. Last Tuesday I had a virtual meeting with them for the small CCH in iridescent ivory. Current retail price is $4,300 and they quoted me $5,000. I’d recommend you to either do it in person or virtual meeting. They came back with a quote within a couple of hours after the virtual meeting. Good luck!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

nat74 said:


> I’ve never sold anything before. This is my first time ever! I’ve requested quotes from Fashionphile, Real Real and Ann’s Fabulous Finds. Fashionphile gave me the highest quotes among the three. Here are what I got from Fashionphile through virtual meeting this week:
> 
> 1. White caviar jumbo GHW classic flap series 15 - $5,000
> 2. Iridescent ivory small CCH - $5,000
> 
> Before the virtual meeting, I submitted a quote request online for the black reissue 227 GHW series 16, they offered me $3,800.
> 
> I heard that reissue has a lower resale value  than classic flap but my reissue’s current retail price is $8,000 and it’s in excellent condition. Wonder if $3,800 offer is too low? Anybody had sold this bag to Fashionphile before for a higher price? Thanks!



I recently submitted quote for my pristine condition 227 red reissue (also series 16) and they quoted me $2300! I’d much rather keep it than sold it in this case ***shrug***


----------



## pecknnibble

nat74 said:


> Yes, I have. Last Tuesday I had a virtual meeting with them for the small CCH in iridescent ivory. Current retail price is $4,300 and they quoted me $5,000. I’d recommend you to either do it in person or virtual meeting. They came back with a quote within a couple of hours after the virtual meeting. Good luck!


Omg thank you!! I messaged the PS to see if maybe she could just sell the bag to someone else and take a cut, but she hasn’t responded. At least this will soften the blow of the costs. On another note, thanks for always posting your Chanel finds on the forum. I see your posts a lot and always think what a kind person you must be . Thanks again!!


----------



## Wwoman10013

xoxobalenciaga said:


> I recently submitted quote for my pristine condition 227 red reissue (also series 16) and they quoted me $2300! I’d much rather keep it than sold it in this case ***shrug***


I had a similiar experience.  I wonder if it would made a difference if it was a virtual meet?


----------



## nat74

xoxobalenciaga said:


> I recently submitted quote for my pristine condition 227 red reissue (also series 16) and they quoted me $2300! I’d much rather keep it than sold it in this case ***shrug***


Maybe you can wait till your quote expired and request for a new quote via virtual meeting with them? For my 227 it was an online request where I submitted all of my pics online. Although $3,800 wasn’t that high but I was good with it. It was the highest quote I got as compared to Real Real, Ann’s Fabulous Finds and Yoogi’s Closet

I actually sold it to them in person yesterday. They processed and honored my online quote at the showroom... good luck with yours.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sorry to hear that. It sounds like the reissues are not fetching better prices.  I took a $800 loss on my reissue 227 in pristine condition.  I was told the 227 is not a popular sell and that price was really good.  Last time, they quoted my with loss of $1,000.  

Was told the smaller sizes in pristine tends to sell better, therefore better payout.



xoxobalenciaga said:


> I recently submitted quote for my pristine condition 227 red reissue (also series 16) and they quoted me $2300! I’d much rather keep it than sold it in this case ***shrug***


----------



## Klaneckya

lnguyen0827 said:


> Thank you! I posted up my bag and to me I feel like it’s still in excellent condition and almost new but I’m scared to them they won’t think so
> 
> View attachment 4647271
> View attachment 4647274
> View attachment 4647275
> View attachment 4647276
> View attachment 4647277
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works out


Hi,
Just curious if you received the quote and if it was reasonable?


----------



## cityivy

What is the buyout price for small (old mini) coco handles with Fashionphile these days?


----------



## Klaneckya

Has anyone tried selling with the real real?


----------



## nicole0612

Klaneckya said:


> Has anyone tried selling with the real real?


Yes, I think here is a thread or two on it so I don’t want to go OT. Briefly regarding TRR, the good part is depending on your location and the value of your consignment, someone meets you wherever you want/day & time of your choice and picks up your things, and you have full control of the price and listing terms. The downside is that they are slower and slower these days. I sent in about $20k of items in December and they are still not marked as being received. I’m not worried about it, because once they lost a part of a $12k item and my rep went to bat for me and they paid me out the full price immediately, but I only use consignment because I hate to keep track of items that are being sold, so this is not really working for me.


----------



## nicole0612

cityivy said:


> What is the buyout price for small (old mini) coco handles with Fashionphile these days?


I think it totally depends on the rep and the day. They offered me $2500.


----------



## cityivy

nicole0612 said:


> I think it totally depends on the rep and the day. They offered me $2500.


That's horrible for a 4K bag!


----------



## onlyk

Coco handle is iffy, on one hand, so many people like it, on the other hand, if I'm going to spend $4,000 or more on a Chanel, I probably will go for classics so that's probably one of the reasons they offered $2,500, it may sit there for a while and they have to anticipate price drop till it sells


----------



## Klaneckya

Has anyone received quote from fashionfile for jumbo in new/excellent condition?


----------



## lulilu

cityivy said:


> That's horrible for a 4K bag!


It's rare to get offers near to retail prices from FP.  I also try to consider that they pay shipping.  And pay you quickly once they get the item.


----------



## lara0112

I have sold so many pieces to FP and only once did they change the original offer, quite a few years ago. The pictures did not show how scratched the H on my Constance WAllet was.


----------



## nat74

Klaneckya said:


> Has anyone received quote from fashionfile for jumbo in new/excellent condition?


Yes, my white caviar jumbo GHW 15 series was in excellent condition. They offered me $5,000 just last week via virtual meeting. Last Saturday I brought it into their showroom for processing and they honored the quote.


----------



## Klaneckya

nat74 said:


> Yes, my white caviar jumbo GHW 15 series was in excellent condition. They offered me $5,000 just last week via virtual meeting. Last Saturday I brought it into their showroom for processing and they honored the quote.


Thank you very much. When you say 15 series you mean it was from from 2015?
Lucky, you live in location that you could take it to showroom. 
Hopefully it’s as easy when you mail in.


----------



## nat74

Disregard


----------



## nat74

Klaneckya said:


> Thank you very much. When you say 15 series you mean it was from from 2015?
> Lucky, you live in location that you could take it to showroom.
> Hopefully it’s as easy when you mail in.


15 series but I bought it in 2012. It wasn’t too close. Took me 2 hour drive each way but I’d rather take it in in person.


----------



## Klaneckya

nat74 said:


> 15 series but I bought it in 2012. It wasn’t too close. Took me 2 hour drive each way but I’d rather take it in in person.


 Congratulations. Mine is from 19C never used. I am going to schedule virtual but have to mail. Thank you for your response.


----------



## chanelever

nat74 said:


> 15 series but I bought it in 2012. It wasn’t too close. Took me 2 hour drive each way but I’d rather take it in in person.



I got the same bag as you buy silver hardware, I’m planning to sell it as well.Hoping will get the good price


----------



## nat74

chanelever said:


> I got the same bag as you buy silver hardware, I’m planning to sell it as well.Hoping will get the good price


Good luck! They seemed to be decent with their quote based on my little experience with them recently. They quoted me $5,000 for the brand new small iridescent ivory CCH (retail price $4,300) and same color but extra mini CCH for $4,000 (retail price $3,700) but I haven’t decided which one to sell or keep yet.


----------



## cityivy

nat74 said:


> Good luck! They seemed to be decent with their quote based on my little experience with them recently. They quoted me $5,000 for the brand new small iridescent ivory CCH (retail price $4,300) and same color but extra mini CCH for $4,000 (retail price $3,700) but I haven’t decided which one to sell or keep yet.
> 
> View attachment 4988078


Wow excellent quotes


----------



## nat74

cityivy said:


> Wow excellent quotes


Yup! I was a little pleasantly surprised too after reading all the comments here about Fashionphile. I was already mentally prepared about receiving low offers from them. As a matter of fact, I got quotes from Real Real, Yoogi’s Closet, Ann’s Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile. Fashionphile gave me the highest offers for all of my items!


----------



## onlyk

They may willing to pay high price to some classics to shed themselves from super inflation, prices of some designer items have gone way up just in the recent a months or two. I'm holding onto my classics and not selling them


----------



## nicole0612

nat74 said:


> Good luck! They seemed to be decent with their quote based on my little experience with them recently. They quoted me $5,000 for the brand new small iridescent ivory CCH (retail price $4,300) and same color but extra mini CCH for $4,000 (retail price $3,700) but I haven’t decided which one to sell or keep yet.
> 
> View attachment 4988078


That’s great. I also have a NIB extra mini coco handle that I don’t need (but I don’t do returns on principle). If I could get back most of what I paid that would be great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Klaneckya

nat74 said:


> Yup! I was a little pleasantly surprised too after reading all the comments here about Fashionphile. I was already mentally prepared about receiving low offers from them. As a matter of fact, I got quotes from Real Real, Yoogi’s Closet, Ann’s Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile. Fashionphile gave me the highest offers for all of my items!


Did you get NM gift card? I read here it adds 10%.


----------



## graciewwing

nicole0612 said:


> That’s great. I also have a NIB extra mini coco handle that I don’t need (but I don’t do returns on principle). If I could get back most of what I paid that would be great. Thanks for the info.



Just curious, why don’t you do returns? Thanks


----------



## lovecouture

Debbie65 said:


> Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol


That’s a stunning boy bag! What color is it?
I’ve also received some low ball quotes from them lately. Especially since they were bought out by Neiman Marcus. Before that, they were very generous.


----------



## Klaneckya

Hi,

i have brand new black jumbo lambskin from 19 C with tags. Not used even once. I was offered $4500. Feels very low. What do members here think. 
I never sold anything and I am selling this since it’s too big for me and instead want to buy medium.
Please let me know since here there are people who have more experience.


----------



## nat74

Klaneckya said:


> Did you get NM gift card? I read here it adds 10%.


Yes I did for the black reissue 227 and the white jumbo.


----------



## Klaneckya

nat74 said:


> Yes I did for the black reissue 227 and the white jumbo.


Great. Do you mind me asking how much they offered for jumbo without extra 10% gift card?


----------



## nicole0612

graciewwing said:


> Just curious, why don’t you do returns? Thanks


I feel that it is a two way street with my SAs. If I return items they work hard to find for me, I imagine that they will not try as hard the next time to get the item for me that I am searching for. I will not buy a bag if I know I could never use it and/or it is too expensive to take a full loss on the price point, because I know I will not return it.


----------



## Klaneckya

nicole0612 said:


> I feel that it is a two way street with my SAs. If I return items they work hard to find for me, I imagine that they will not try as hard the next time to get the item for me that I am searching for. I will not buy a bag if I know I could never use it and/or it is too expensive to take a full loss on the price point, because I know I will not return it.


You can always exchange with your SA.


----------



## nicole0612

Klaneckya said:


> You can always exchange with your SA.


I don’t mind paying a little “fee” to check out a bag in the comfort of my own home. For some reason, I don’t like the feeling of making a return.


----------



## Klaneckya

Has anyone used multiple Neiman Marcus giftcards (from fashionfile Chanel item sale) to buy new Chanel item?
Is there limit how many NM gift card you can use at NM Chanel?


----------



## gisselle226

Hi!
I have a new 2019 Large statement bag and was quoted $3300. Is this a good offer?


----------



## floridagal23

I’ve bought and sold through them and have generally been very happy but my last offer was a lowball - $900 for a leather garden party I've used 2x. I think they’re inundated with sellers in the pandemic.


----------



## Fashdashing

They are the worst! Tried to sell them my stunning new med black boy in excellent condition, and for what they quoted I rather leave it in my closet accumulating dust!


----------



## Fashdashing

Debbie65 said:


> Well Fashionphile will give you a quote.  You may not LIKE the amount, but looking at your beauty they will want it for sure but may low ball you.  I have sold items in person and got a fair amount on some while others it was ridiculous so I refused their offer.  The quote I just got from days ago for my brand new 1 month old Boy in excellent condition was low balled big time! I was only going to sell it to buy a Boy Jacket version but forget it now.  I'm keeping my Boy.  I'll attached a snap shot of my Boy quote.  My Boy is $5k.  That is what I paid in Dec 2019.  Brand new and this is what they offered  Lol



similar quote for my black boy! Sickening that they then resell for same price as original retail - I rather keep my bag and continue to save for my next purchase!


----------



## hillsidegirl

Klaneckya said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have brand new black jumbo lambskin from 19 C with tags. Not used even once. I was offered $4500. Feels very low. What do members here think.
> I never sold anything and I am selling this since it’s too big for me and instead want to buy medium.
> Please let me know since here there are people who have more experience.



I have never sold anything through fashionphile, but just last week I saw a new 2012 black lambskin jumbo with retail tags attached (with the box, card and dust bag) listed on their site for $5280 ($5580, but it was during their recent promotion that took off an extra $300). That price seemed quite low to me for a brand new jumbo in a classic color, but if that’s their going rate for new lambskin jumbos, then your $4500 offer is more than 85% of their sale price, which is really fantastic for fashionphile (or any reseller, really).

That being said, the bag sold in minutes of being listed so one could argue that it was underpriced at $5280. 

Sorry I have no direct experience with selling to them, but I hope that info at least helps a little.


----------



## fashion16

I have been buying from FP for 10 years. I just sent something back for return using a prepaid label.
I sent the item 10 days ago by dropping it off at a ups store. Now, the item may be lost. It hasn’t been scanned since drop off. FP tells me the item is insured but with a $2K bag, yes, I am nervous and distrusting. I sure hope they make this right.
Anyway, I will keep the thread posted. FP advised that they will research and make a decision by 3/15 (3 weeks from now).
Any other thoughts on what I should do aside from what I have done? Ups referred me to FP. They were not helpful.


----------



## Riyah

parkjimin said:


> Has anyone tried selling to Fashionphile internationally? I am located in Seoul so there aren't a lot of venues to sell my vintage Chanels but I am not sure if the shipping and duties are worth it.


Hi there! I have sold to Fashionohile a few items and im located in Singapore. They indicated to use our local postal courier or DHL and not any other couriers. So far i have had no issues using our local postal courier and shipping has been worth it. DHL would have been more expensive. However, it does take a while for the items to reach Fashionphile using the local postal courier. Hope that helps!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Riyah said:


> Hi there! I have sold to Fashionohile a few items and im located in Singapore. They indicated to use our local postal courier or DHL and not any other couriers. So far i have had no issues using our local postal courier and shipping has been worth it. DHL would have been more expensive. However, it does take a while for the items to reach Fashionphile using the local postal courier. Hope that helps!


Did you have to pay US import tax  when your item reached US !?


----------



## Riyah

CrazyCool01 said:


> Did you have to pay US import tax  when your item reached US !?


So far the items ive sent in were 800USD and below and i have not been charged any import taxes


----------



## CrazyCool01

Riyah said:


> So far the items ive sent in were 800USD and below and i have not been charged any import taxes


Thanks a lot for your reply !


----------



## arcana

nat74 said:


> Maybe you can wait till your quote expired and request for a new quote via virtual meeting with them? For my 227 it was an online request where I submitted all of my pics online. Although $3,800 wasn’t that high but I was good with it. It was the highest quote I got as compared to Real Real, Ann’s Fabulous Finds and Yoogi’s Closet
> 
> I actually sold it to them in person yesterday. They processed and honored my online quote at the showroom... good luck with yours.



Can I asked about bringing items to the showroom? I called them up to schedule an appointment but I have a quote online already. I think the person on the phone assumed I was bringing in an item for quote. I don't want to be sneaky but maybe they'll give me a higher quote in person? Should I mention I already have a quote when I get there?


----------



## nat74

arcana said:


> Can I asked about bringing items to the showroom? I called them up to schedule an appointment but I have a quote online already. I think the person on the phone assumed I was bringing in an item for quote. I don't want to be sneaky but maybe they'll give me a higher quote in person? Should I mention I already have a quote when I get there?


I’m sure they can see all the active quotes from your account dashboard.


----------



## Klaneckya

nat74 said:


> I’m sure they can see all the active quotes from your account dashboard.


Yes they do. When I call customer service to ask questions about shipping, they could see everything even before I would ask question based on my phone number.
if you are not happy with quote, then You need to wait until it expires.


----------



## Klaneckya

arcana said:


> Can I asked about bringing items to the showroom? I called them up to schedule an appointment but I have a quote online already. I think the person on the phone assumed I was bringing in an item for quote. I don't want to be sneaky but maybe they'll give me a higher quote in person? Should I mention I already have a quote when I get there?


You need to wait until your quotes expire and do it again maybe in person in this case. I am not sure that in showrooms they give quotes. You should call customer service number and ask. 
they are very helpful, I called them few times.


----------



## arcana

Thanks all! 
I just wanted to drop off the bag instead of shipping it. So instead of calling the main customer service number, I called the showroom directly just to set a time to bring it in because the shipping page has no information on how/when to drop off. The person on the phone verified my email and address but the confirmation email said "Your appointment has been scheduled to quote 1 item". He didn't say anything about seeing the item under my account but asked me what I'm bringing in.


----------



## Klaneckya

You can try and see if they will check and quote again when you go in person. 
FYI - I was not happy with one of my quotes and was told I have to wait until it expires. But mine was virtual.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Has anyone who's resubmitted an item ended up with a lower quote?  I've got an item that I think is worth a little bit more than what they're quoting me, but I'm also kind of afraid that if I wait and let it expire I'll get a lower offer the next time and regret it!


----------



## CocoGlitter

I don’t really understand they’re buying practices just the other day I they called back for and python Gabrielle backpack and they basically said they didn’t want to buy it which was weird because the bag was in like new condition. I also didn’t give a reason for not wanting it. I just feel like you never know what you will get on their website.


----------



## Kateyk8

arcana said:


> Thanks all!
> I just wanted to drop off the bag instead of shipping it. So instead of calling the main customer service number, I called the showroom directly just to set a time to bring it in because the shipping page has no information on how/when to drop off. The person on the phone verified my email and address but the confirmation email said "Your appointment has been scheduled to quote 1 item". He didn't say anything about seeing the item under my account but asked me what I'm bringing in.


I have done quotes online to see if the price range is ok and then make an in person quote appointment. I tell the girl doing my quote I got an online quote already. I have never waited the 30 days for my online quote to expire. They never have cared and are always super nice. I usually get a little higher quote in store than online. I also like to do this sometimes so I don’t have to mess with shipping the bag.


----------



## thundercloud

CocoGlitter said:


> I don’t really understand they’re buying practices just the other day I they called back for and python Gabrielle backpack and they basically said they didn’t want to buy it which was weird because the bag was in like new condition. I also didn’t give a reason for not wanting it. I just feel like you never know what you will get on their website.


In California, they don't allow the sale of exotic skin items, including bags. Stricter enforcement supp went into effect in 2020. FP's HQ is in Carlsbad (Southern California). Maybe that's why?


----------



## Klaneckya

CocoGlitter said:


> I don’t really understand they’re buying practices just the other day I they called back for and python Gabrielle backpack and they basically said they didn’t want to buy it which was weird because the bag was in like new condition. I also didn’t give a reason for not wanting it. I just feel like you never know what you will get on their website.


I had shoes in python too. I think it has to do with CA and exotic leather....


----------



## Klaneckya

thundercloud said:


> In California, they don't allow the sale of exotic skin bags. Stricter enforcement supp went into effect in 2020. FP's HQ is in Carlsbad (Southern California). Maybe that's why?


Yes, they did not want my shoes either


----------



## nicole0612

thundercloud said:


> In California, they don't allow the sale of exotic skin bags. Stricter enforcement supp went into effect in 2020. FP's HQ is in Carlsbad (Southern California). Maybe that's why?


Yes, I think this is why also.


----------



## CocoGlitter

thundercloud said:


> In California, they don't allow the sale of exotic skin items, including bags. Stricter enforcement supp went into effect in 2020. FP's HQ is in Carlsbad (Southern California). Maybe that's why?


Oh okay, that makes sense


----------



## prettyfox

The Fashionphile quoted me $4800 for my 18S light pink lambskin medium flap in a like new condition. I paid $5300, but I was hoping for more than $4800. I have never sold any of my Chanel bags. So, what do you think about their offer?


----------



## Glitterbomb

prettyfox said:


> The Fashionphile quoted me $4800 for my 18S light pink lambskin medium flap in a like new condition. I paid $5300, but I was hoping for more than $4800. I have never sold any of my Chanel bags. So, what do you think about their offer?



I think it's a bit low for the prices they are listing classic flaps for in similar condition and in a popular color (pink classics always sell well). I would suggest waiting until next month when the quote expires and try again with a virtual appointment, I heard people are getting better quotes that way. Plus in one month I think the pink classic craze will be at an all time high due to more and more people wanting a 21s pink and being unable to find one in stores. Perfect time to sell.


----------



## prettyfox

Glitterbomb said:


> I think it's a bit low for the prices they are listing classic flaps for in similar condition and in a popular color (pink classics always sell well). I would suggest waiting until next month when the quote expires and try again with a virtual appointment, I heard people are getting better quotes that way. Plus in one month I think the pink classic craze will be at an all time high due to more and more people wanting a 21s pink and being unable to find one in stores. Perfect time to sell.


Great suggestion!  I got the 21S light pink caviar and the color is very close to the 18S light pink.


----------



## arcana

Kateyk8 said:


> I have done quotes online to see if the price range is ok and then make an in person quote appointment. I tell the girl doing my quote I got an online quote already. I have never waited the 30 days for my online quote to expire. They never have cared and are always super nice. I usually get a little higher quote in store than online. I also like to do this sometimes so I don’t have to mess with shipping the bag.



Thanks for the reply! I'll just ask them to see if they will offer me a higher quote and see what they say. Will report back here as well in case people are curious about quote differences.


----------



## nashpoo

prettyfox said:


> The Fashionphile quoted me $4800 for my 18S light pink lambskin medium flap in a like new condition. I paid $5300, but I was hoping for more than $4800. I have never sold any of my Chanel bags. So, what do you think about their offer?
> 
> View attachment 5015754


4800 isn't awful for light pink and lamb! They offered me 2800 for the same bag. LOL. I did virtual as well.


----------



## prettyfox

What?! $2800! Are you going to sell it?


----------



## nashpoo

prettyfox said:


> What?! $2800! Are you going to sell it?


I laughed when I saw that!! I might sell privately. Deff not accepting that offer.


----------



## Cclover2013

prettyfox said:


> The Fashionphile quoted me $4800 for my 18S light pink lambskin medium flap in a like new condition. I paid $5300, but I was hoping for more than $4800. I have never sold any of my Chanel bags. So, what do you think about their offer?
> 
> View attachment 5015754


Imo, I would personally take it? You can always opt for neiman marcus gift card for an extra 10%? They do have to pay taxes and fees when selling too, so I would say your getting almost the price you paid without the sales tax and you don’t have to worry about a buyer opening a PayPal or credit card case to scam you? I hope that helps


----------



## monkey88

I will take it too, if you choose an extra 10% gift card, which will close to your paid. I did sale some of my bag via ebay before, end up got a scam, lost my bag and money, its totally not worth it, especially in this high price handbag.


----------



## prettyfox

OMG. I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your bag and money. I cannot imagine how devastated you were. A couple of hundred dollars more is not worthy to risk the whole bag. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## monkey88

prettyfox said:


> OMG. I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your bag and money. I cannot imagine how devastated you were. A couple of hundred dollars more is not worthy to risk the whole bag. Thank you for sharing your experience.


Oh... yes!!! That’s was a really painful experience! I filed it to eBay, but they always stay on the buyer favors, so don’t bother it! Even you successfully sold your bag, you still have to pay eBay and PayPal transaction fees, I can’t remember exactly, I think its sum up around 10% of your profits. So, not worth it !


----------



## chanelever

Update 
I didn’t accept the offer when they first quote me. I then resubmitted the pictures of the bags and received a quote with $5k for each bag. I’m thinking to accept the offer.


----------



## TraceySH

thundercloud said:


> In California, they don't allow the sale of exotic skin items, including bags. Stricter enforcement supp went into effect in 2020. FP's HQ is in Carlsbad (Southern California). Maybe that's why?


Only python. Everything else can be sold here - croc, alligator, ostrich, elaphe, you name it.


----------



## victoria34104

Appalled is a understatement! Sent pictures of a bag I wanted to sell to fashionphile over a week ago and they just got back to me... their quote was $6k for my Birkin! Which I paid over $10k for last July. My birkin is from 2007 however is in very very good condition and it is a rested color that I’ve seen a lot of draw for the last few weeks. I was also including a brand new rodeo with the bag. Honestly I was just hoping to get $12k since the same bag is now on far fetch for a whooping $15k and the bag on far fetch is in way worse condition! Honestly this just made me never want to do business with Fashionphile.


----------



## Klaneckya

victoria34104 said:


> Appalled is a understatement! Sent pictures of a bag I wanted to sell to fashionphile over a week ago and they just got back to me... their quote was $6k for my Birkin! Which I paid over $10k for last July. My birkin is from 2007 however is in very very good condition and it is a rested color that I’ve seen a lot of draw for the last few weeks. I was also including a brand new rodeo with the bag. Honestly I was just hoping to get $12k since the same bag is now on far fetch for a whooping $15k and the bag on far fetch is in way worse condition! Honestly this just made me never want to do business with Fashionphile.


Do not sell it. You can have boutique send it back to Paris to repaint if needed to freshen up the bag.
It’s better to enjoy it. You can not even buy Chanel small on $6k.


----------



## victoria34104

Klaneckya said:


> Do not sell it. You can have boutique send it back to Paris to repaint if needed to freshen up the bag.
> It’s better to enjoy it. You can not even buy Chanel small on $6k.


Thank you for the response, if need be can Paris match the exact rested color? I definitely don’t use the bag as much because I am scared of wear and tear and Paris not being able to match the exact color for repairs.


----------



## Klaneckya

victoria34104 said:


> Thank you for the response, if need be can Paris match the exact rested color? I definitely don’t use the bag as much because I am scared of wear and tear and Paris not being able to match the exact color for repairs.


They can match it. If I was in your place I would apt and take to your local Hermès store. Tell them you need it to be restored in the same color, etc.
I would use this time that we are mainly at home to get it fixed. 
good luck


----------



## Glitterbomb

victoria34104 said:


> Appalled is a understatement! Sent pictures of a bag I wanted to sell to fashionphile over a week ago and they just got back to me... their quote was $6k for my Birkin! Which I paid over $10k for last July. My birkin is from 2007 however is in very very good condition and it is a rested color that I’ve seen a lot of draw for the last few weeks. I was also including a brand new rodeo with the bag. Honestly I was just hoping to get $12k since the same bag is now on far fetch for a whooping $15k and the bag on far fetch is in way worse condition! Honestly this just made me never want to do business with Fashionphile.



I honestly don't think a quote of 6k is that bad from FP for a birkin from 2007 that isn't pristine, never used, with stickers still on, etc. Fashionphile sells Birkins, Kellys, etc on the low side compared to other resellers/consignment/preloved stores (unless it's a brand new bag from this year or last year, an HSS, or an exotic). 

If you bought it for 10k last July, they will probably list it for around the same amount, since it is an "older" bag and not brand new with stickers still on it. 6k is 60% of 10k if they list it for that, which is in range with what I expect from fashionphile and have experienced myself. 

Farfetch is on the opposite end of FP in terms of prices. They price their preloved Chanel and Hermes bags very high, so that probably explains $15k for the same bag on Farfetch. If you bought it last year for $10k, it doesn't really make sense that the value would've increased 50% in a year. 

But that's just my opinion, you of course do not have to accept the quote if you are not comfortable or happy with it! You will most likely be able to get a lot more for your bag if you sell it independently, instead of going through a place like FP where they get a large percentage of the sale.


----------



## rosewang924

victoria34104 said:


> Appalled is a understatement! Sent pictures of a bag I wanted to sell to fashionphile over a week ago and they just got back to me... their quote was $6k for my Birkin! Which I paid over $10k for last July. My birkin is from 2007 however is in very very good condition and it is a rested color that I’ve seen a lot of draw for the last few weeks. I was also including a brand new rodeo with the bag. Honestly I was just hoping to get $12k since the same bag is now on far fetch for a whooping $15k and the bag on far fetch is in way worse condition! Honestly this just made me never want to do business with Fashionphile.



JMO, I would not sell, you are taking a huge loss (40%), unless you need the money for something.


----------



## opensesame

Klaneckya said:


> Has anyone used multiple Neiman Marcus giftcards (from fashionfile Chanel item sale) to buy new Chanel item?
> Is there limit how many NM gift card you can use at NM Chanel?



I’ve used 2 to buy a new chanel. I don’t think there is a limit.


----------



## redjellybean

I submitted a few bags to Fashionphile last week , they sent me a quote today . But I am not sure if it’s in US$, does anyone know ? I am in Canada .


----------



## Klaneckya

redjellybean said:


> I submitted a few bags to Fashionphile last week , they sent me a quote today . But I am not sure if it’s in US$, does anyone know ? I am in Canada .


When I sold my bags, they were delivered to CA address. You call customer service number and ask.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

I’ve never sold anything online before...decided to try Fashionphile. Not sure if I got particularly unlucky or my items are super undesirable but the quotes were very unexciting to say the least. 
I was offered $500 for a jersey fabric Reissue 224 (in excellent condition)...possibly because I misplaced the authenticity card but I saw another one listed on the website with a missing card for $3000+. And $400 for a mini Miss Dior bag which has been discontinued but I see other versions of the same bag listed on the site for $1200 + Mine is in very good condition with the full set.
Not so great first experience overall


----------



## chanelever

Do


Tryingtobegood said:


> I’ve never sold anything online before...decided to try Fashionphile. Not sure if I got particularly unlucky or my items are super undesirable but the quotes were very unexciting to say the least.
> I was offered $500 for a jersey fabric Reissue 224 (in excellent condition)...possibly because I misplaced the authenticity card but I saw another one listed on the website with a missing card for $3000+. And $400 for a mini Miss Dior bag which has been discontinued but I see other versions of the same bag listed on the site for $1200 + Mine is in very good condition with the full set.
> Not so great first experience overall



Dont settle for the quote. Schedule virtual appt. with them to see you can get a better price quote or wait until the current one expired and submit the new one.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

chanelever said:


> Do
> 
> 
> Dont settle for the quote. Schedule virtual appt. with them to see you can get a better price quote or wait until the current one expired and submit the new one.


Thanks! Definitely not selling at that price.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I got a quote of $6300 for a full set (box, card, tag, dustbag, etc), brand new, iridescent pink calfskin from 21S.
With 10% for store credit or a NM gift card, they offered $6930. I'm not planning to sell but I was curious what they would offer.

I also got a quote of $1500 for a small velvet hot pink boy bag in very good to excellent condition from 2014. Yoogis offered me $1100 for the same bag. I find both of those quotes to be shockingly low....


----------



## pcil

Klaneckya said:


> Has anyone used multiple Neiman Marcus giftcards (from fashionfile Chanel item sale) to buy new Chanel item?
> Is there limit how many NM gift card you can use at NM Chanel?



Not at Chanel, but when I used NM GC to buy VCA at NM, I was told they can only use a total of 11 cards(including credit card), so 10 GC + your CC to cover whatever left over amount from the GC.


----------



## sydsunshine

I intend to sell but want to wait till June 21, because of the potential May 21 Chanel price increases. Hold on if you can, I say!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Klaneckya said:


> When I sold my bags, they were delivered to CA address. You call customer service number and ask.



So the price that is quoted is Canadian?


----------



## Glitterbomb

SakuraSakura said:


> So the price that is quoted is Canadian?



It's USD  FP is located in California.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Glitterbomb said:


> It's USD  FP is located in California.




I was just quoted $400 USD for my groom cles. It seems as though I have to pay for shipping and insurance though. Can any Canadian users weigh in on this? How much was it to ship and was it worth it?


----------



## Klaneckya

pcil said:


> Not at Chanel, but when I used NM GC to buy VCA at NM, I was told they can only use a total of 11 cards(including credit card), so 10 GC + your CC to cover whatever left over amount from the GC.


Thank you. VCA purchase with gift cards is nice . I may try.


----------



## daisychainz

redjellybean said:


> I submitted a few bags to Fashionphile last week , they sent me a quote today . But I am not sure if it’s in US$, does anyone know ? I am in Canada .


Yes it would be US dollars since they are a US company. Probably if they pay you it would be converted back to your currency through the bank when you cash their check or do a direct deposit, they can't control the conversion that will happen. Call and ask though!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

I just got quoted $900 for my brand new WOC in gold from the 21P collection ! What a joke when they are selling them for over $3000. And I have to pay for postage and insurance because I'm not from the USA.


----------



## LuvChanel55

Can anyone give insight on how much they got quoted for a Black Caviar Jumbo Flap with Silver Hardware (with box, dustbag, booklet, and card)? I'm not going to sell it but I'm just curious to see!


----------



## k5ml3k

Thoughts on a pristine small coco handle quoted for $3800? I was gonna take NM gift card so that brings it up to $4180...I would end up losing a little bit but not much. Should I sell now or hold off? What do you guys think? TIA!


----------



## creamcamellias

k5ml3k said:


> Thoughts on a pristine small coco handle quoted for $3800? I was gonna take NM gift card so that brings it up to $4180...I would end up losing a little bit but not much. Should I sell now or hold off? What do you guys think? TIA!


would you mind sharing the color and hardware of this small coco handle? I’m thinking of submitting a quote for mine as well !


----------



## yeeuns

Does anyone know if having the original box makes a huge difference in their quotes? I submitted for a Chanel boy new medium and I just found my original box. I didn’t include it in the original quote but was wondering if it’ll make a difference and if it’s worth mentioning.


----------



## topglamchic

yeeuns said:


> Does anyone know if having the original box makes a huge difference in their quotes? I submitted for a Chanel boy new medium and I just found my original box. I didn’t include it in the original quote but was wondering if it’ll make a difference and if it’s worth mentioning.


No it does not make a difference in the original quote.


----------



## Glitterbomb

yeeuns said:


> Does anyone know if having the original box makes a huge difference in their quotes? I submitted for a Chanel boy new medium and I just found my original box. I didn’t include it in the original quote but was wondering if it’ll make a difference and if it’s worth mentioning.



I called them once because I had requested a quote for a bag without the authenticity card, thinking I couldn't find it, and then later I did....I called up to ask if they would adjust the quote, or if items like the authenticity card/box/etc make a huge difference in the buyout offer. They told me that it did not, but they always love getting those items of course. They would not adjust the quote for me, and I ended up just sending the bag with the card included for no additional payout.


----------



## Klaneckya

I sold all my bags without original boxes.


----------



## vivy_tran

Just got a quote from FP for my brand new, full set w/ Chanel tags beige Clair jumbo w/ gold hardware for 5700USD or 6270USD store credit/NM GC. Is this a good deal?  I bought the bag for 6200USD plus tax back in Oct 2019.


----------



## opensesame

vivy_tran said:


> Just got a quote from FP for my brand new, full set w/ Chanel tags beige Clair jumbo w/ gold hardware for 5700USD or 6270USD store credit/NM GC. Is this a good deal?  I bought the bag for 6200USD plus tax back in Oct 2019.



Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## vivy_tran

Klaneckya said:


> Has anyone received quote from fashionfile for jumbo in new/excellent condition?


I just received a quote for my new beige Clair jumbo in caviar w/ GHW for $5700 cash or $6270 for NM giftcard. I bought the bag for $6200 late 2019, about $6700 with sales tax. Realized jumbo size is not for me, want small/med instead. Considering low offers here, maybe mine is a good deal? But then I see FP selling the same used bag from 18 series for $7700? I wonder how much they would sell mine for cuz it’s brand new with retail tags on??!  Debating if ai should take to fund this new Chanel bag I want lol!


----------



## vivy_tran

nat74 said:


> 15 series but I bought it in 2012. It wasn’t too close. Took me 2 hour drive each way but I’d rather take it in in person.


Wait.. there’s a showroom nearby? Which city is this in?


----------



## vivy_tran

lnguyen0827 said:


> Thank you! I posted up my bag and to me I feel like it’s still in excellent condition and almost new but I’m scared to them they won’t think so
> 
> View attachment 4647271
> View attachment 4647274
> View attachment 4647275
> View attachment 4647276
> View attachment 4647277
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works out


Do you mind sharing what quote they gave you and did you end up taking up on their offer? I’m selling the exact same bag. Debating what I should do...


----------



## love.chanel2018

I really want to sell some of my Chanel bags I don't use and almost brand new but sadly fashionphile gave me so low quote and I declined it because I lose a lots of money from what I originally paid for them..


----------



## nat74

vivy_tran said:


> Wait.. there’s a showroom nearby? Which city is this in?


It’s on the 3rd floor inside NM SF. You need to call first to schedule an appointment.


----------



## vivy_tran

nat74 said:


> It’s on the 3rd floor inside NM SF. You need to call first to schedule an appointment.


Oh sweet! I didn’t know NM has a showroom for consigning bags on Fp. Do they give you cash buyout or NM giftcard right there and then? If that’s the case, I should stop by soon to consign my jumbo. I got a quote from FP app for 5700 but 6270 with NM giftcard. Not sure if this is a good deal since my bag is brand new with retail tags on (also bought from NM).


----------



## 880

vivy_tran said:


> I just received a quote for my new beige Clair jumbo in caviar w/ GHW for $5700 cash or $6270 for NM giftcard. I bought the bag for $6200 late 2019, about $6700 with sales tax. Realized jumbo size is not for me, want small/med instead. Considering low offers here, maybe mine is a good deal? But then I see FP selling the same used bag from 18 series for $7700? I wonder how much they would sell mine for cuz it’s brand new with retail tags on??!  Debating if ai should take to fund this new Chanel bag I want lol!


I think it sounds like a great deal. If you buy RTW and other stuff from NM, id take that. Especiallu if you can get the other bag from NM. (I don’t know if gift cards are limited though). Even if Fashionphile sells it for 7700, I think it would be too nerve wracking to sell anything myself. JMO though!

I should add, though, that I try not to think of rehoming stuff as getting back what I paid (bc then, with a few exceptions, I’d never clean out my closet). maybe as the cost of educating myself as to what works for me and a reminder, albeit costly, to think hard about my purchases (I tend to be an impulse buyer)


----------



## nat74

vivy_tran said:


> Oh sweet! I didn’t know NM has a showroom for consigning bags on Fp. Do they give you cash buyout or NM giftcard right there and then? If that’s the case, I should stop by soon to consign my jumbo. I got a quote from FP app for 5700 but 6270 with NM giftcard. Not sure if this is a good deal since my bag is brand new with retail tags on (also bought from NM).


It’s not NM showroom but is the FP small showroom inside NM. They called it showroom but it’s a like a small office with nothing displayed.

I think that’s as much as you could get for jumbo now. Yes, they will email you NM e-gift cards within 15 minutes after you accepted their offer. For ACH (direct deposit) it will be the next day or so. Haven’t done cash (check) so I don’t know you can ask them. You drop off your item at the appointment time then they will call you when they are done processing it.


----------



## vivy_tran

nat74 said:


> It’s not NM showroom but is the FP small showroom inside NM. They called it showroom but it’s a like a small office with nothing displayed.
> 
> I think that’s as much as you could get for jumbo now. Yes, they will email you NM e-gift cards within 15 minutes after you accepted their offer. For ACH (direct deposit) it will be the next day or so. Haven’t done cash (check) so I don’t know you can ask them. You drop off your item at the appointment time then they will call you when they are done processing it.


I heard that they take your fingerprints and driver’s license when you walk into the showroom. Is this true? I wonder if that’s standard policy.. fingerprints is a bit too much. Are we joining the CIA here? 
Do they authenticate the bag first to make sure its condition reflects your description before confirming your quote?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I have only used FP in the last recent months to buy and also have sold a significant amount of LV to FP. Pleased with my quotes and Payouts were pretty fast once my items arrived to them. My bags were like new and many bags from LV newer collections. Since I down sized my collection I won’t be selling anytime soon. I would definitely make purchases in the near future.


----------



## FloridaChick

I just got a buyout quote from Fashionpile for $3500 for a white Jumbo Classic Flap. I purchased it in 2007 and only used it a couple times. I want to sell because it just sits in my closet. I still have everything that came with it....the box, dust bag, authenticity card. Does this seem like a fair offer? I am afraid of selling it on my own with all the scammers out there.


----------



## LilyLA

FloridaChick said:


> I just got a buyout quote from Fashionpile for $3500 for a white Jumbo Classic Flap. I purchased it in 2007 and only used it a couple times. I want to sell because it just sits in my closet. I still have everything that came with it....the box, dust bag, authenticity card. Does this seem like a fair offer? I am afraid of selling it on my own with all the scammers out there.


It’s pretty low. Have you tried vestiaire collective? The app will authenticate for you so you ship to them once your item is sold. They then sell to the buyer. Also they don’t allow returns so if the buyer isn’t happy they can relist it on the app for free  

there’s a high commission so you’ll need to raise your price a bit. Also the buyer can negotiate with you and the app allows them to set an offer up to 30% off your listing price so again....you’ll want to factor that when setting your price


----------



## FloridaChick

LilyLA said:


> It’s pretty low. Have you tried vestiaire collective? The app will authenticate for you so you ship to them once your item is sold. They then sell to the buyer. Also they don’t allow returns so if the buyer isn’t happy they can relist it on the app for free
> 
> there’s a high commission so you’ll need to raise your price a bit. Also the buyer can negotiate with you and the app allows them to set an offer up to 30% off your listing price so again....you’ll want to factor that when setting your price


I will check into that. Thanks.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Too low. Even TRR is offering more.


----------



## FloridaChick

iamberrytastic said:


> Too low. Even TRR is offering more.


Thank you I will check with them. I realize the handbags have gone way up in price since I purchased mine. Maybe they take that into consideration with their offers. I paid $2650 in 2007.


----------



## FloridaChick

Thanks everyone for responding. Fashionpile also offered me $1300 for my Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. It is also in good condition. I have used it more than the Chanel but never as an everyday purse. This is close to what I paid for it in 2006.


----------



## CocoGlitter

It seems like they are lowballing their quotes but overcharging purchasers. I submitted and Chanel many square and was quoted $1800. when I saw it I was shocked considering that a lot of them sell for around $5,000 on their website


----------



## boy09

Do they give an immediate quote during a virtual appointment?


----------



## lvlitigator

Their quotes have been insultingly low and they markup the bags way too high.  It is extremely greedy.


----------



## boy09

lvlitigator said:


> Their quotes have been insultingly low and they markup the bags way too high.  It is extremely greedy.


 I have a BRAND NEW Valentino bag that comes with an adjustable detachable strap. The bag can be worn as a top handle, shoulder or crossbody. All retail tags are still attached.  It comes with dustbag and box.  Their price was extremely low.  It is still on the FWRD and FARFETCH website for retail price.  It retails for $1945, and they offered $600.  I wasn’t expecting retail, but $600 for a brand new bag is way too low.


----------



## cityivy

Yoogis and rebag low ball even more than fashionphile...


----------



## Klaneckya

boy09 said:


> I have a BRAND NEW Valentino bag that comes with an adjustable detachable strap. The bag can be worn as a top handle, shoulder or crossbody. All retail tags are still attached.  It comes with dustbag and box.  Their price was extremely low.  It is still on the FWRD and FARFETCH website for retail price.  It retails for $1945, and they offered $600.  I wasn’t expecting retail, but $600 for a brand new bag is way too low.


Just keep it and use it. I got similar quote for Prada and I made it everyday bag. I rather use it.


----------



## Klaneckya

boy09 said:


> Do they give an immediate quote during a virtual appointment?


I got my quotes few hours after the virtual appointment.


----------



## boy09

Klaneckya said:


> Just keep it and use it. I got similar quote for Prada and I made it everyday bag. I rather use it.


Yes, that’s what I’m going to do.  It’s a formal purse, and because of the pandemic I was worried I wouldn’t get much use out of it, but I will just keep it.  It’s not worth selling it for that low.


----------



## Coach Superfan

vivy_tran said:


> Oh sweet! I didn’t know NM has a showroom for consigning bags on Fp. Do they give you cash buyout or NM giftcard right there and then? If that’s the case, I should stop by soon to consign my jumbo. I got a quote from FP app for 5700 but 6270 with NM giftcard. Not sure if this is a good deal since my bag is brand new with retail tags on (also bought from NM).



This seems like a really generous quote. The last time they quoted me about $3200 for my Like New Black Jumbo double flap w/ full set (including the white box issued from 31 Rue Cambon). I would take it considering the inventory they already have sitting for sale.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Question- When you guys send pics to FP (or other online resellers) for a quote, do you include the serial tag unobscured? I am cautious about posting/sharing the serial tag. Should I worry about that?


----------



## SnowWhite92

CocoGlitter said:


> It seems like they are lowballing their quotes but overcharging purchasers. I submitted and Chanel many square and was quoted $1800. when I saw it I was shocked considering that a lot of them sell for around $5,000 on their website


Same here. I have a black CAVIAR light gold hardware square with everything and got offered 2k.


----------



## vivy_tran

Coach Superfan said:


> This seems like a really generous quote. The last time they quoted me about $3200 for my Like New Black Jumbo double flap w/ full set (including the white box issued from 31 Rue Cambon). I would take it considering the inventory they already have sitting for sale.


Wow! That’s a big difference. When did you purchase your jumbo? Maybe they gave me a generous offer because I never used to the bag, it still has tags on, and comes full set. Or maybe the beige Clair is less common than black so the quote is higher? It could be random too, whoever is giving the quote at the time. They probably have a big team giving out hundreds of quotes each day, so it’s a numbers game. I’d try again after the first quote expires to see if they increase it the 2nd time.

Luckily, I ended up selling it privately since I could get more from what I paid.


----------



## Coach Superfan

vivy_tran said:


> Wow! That’s a big difference. When did you purchase your jumbo? Maybe they gave me a generous offer because I never used to the bag, it still has tags on, and comes full set. Or maybe the beige Clair is less common than black so the quote is higher? It could be random too, whoever is giving the quote at the time. They probably have a big team giving out hundreds of quotes each day, so it’s a numbers game. I’d try again after the first quote expires to see if they increase it the 2nd time.
> 
> Luckily, I ended up selling it privately since I could get more from what I paid.


Good for you!! Mine was purchased summer 2013. I have full set too, but I wonder if I was lowballed because I edited the Serial number to not disclose the full tag. I am curious what they would offer currently. I will try again soon.


----------



## SpeedyJC

cityivy said:


> Yoogis and rebag low ball even more than fashionphile...



Yoogis is terrible. I think that’s why they don’t have much good stock anymore. I can find stuff now and then but not like I use to. I actually stopped even bothering submitting items to them.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

SpeedyJC said:


> Yoogis is terrible. I think that’s why they don’t have much good stock anymore. I can find stuff now and then but not like I use to. I actually stopped even bothering submitting items to them.



It baffles me how they expect to keep getting good inventory when they consistently offer lower quotes than everywhere else … maybe some sellers just don’t know to shop around?  That said, I did randomly get a quote for one bag I submitted recently that was significantly higher than FP, Rebag, and TRR, and then they ended up paying me slightly more than the high end of the consignment quote once it sold!  So to me it’s still worth it to submit items. It’s not too much extra trouble if you already have photos taken to submit elsewhere, plus my feeling is that if enough people keep turning down their lowball quotes, hopefully they’ll get the memo that it might be time to raise them if they want to be competitive.


----------



## Gabel

I submitted a few bags to fashion pile and in two cases uploaded a complete random picture - not showing any purse at all. Which I realized later. Yet they gave me quotes - which also have been ridiculously low. A brand new small boy bag - I paid over $5k after tax for they quoted me for $2,275. The bag hasn’t been used or anything. The only one they quoted like almost original price - $4k was the small pink neon.


----------



## FloridaChick

FloridaChick said:


> I just got a buyout quote from Fashionpile for $3500 for a white Jumbo Classic Flap. I purchased it in 2007 and only used it a couple times. I want to sell because it just sits in my closet. I still have everything that came with it....the box, dust bag, authenticity card. Does this seem like a fair offer? I am afraid of selling it on my own with all the scammers out there.


Update: I checked with TRR and they offered a lot less than Fashionphile.


----------



## opensesame

That is so interesting. Perhaps they give quote based on the title name? I am expecting them to switch to AI quotation sometime soon. 



Gabel said:


> I submitted a few bags to fashion pile and in two cases uploaded a complete random picture - not showing any purse at all. Which I realized later. Yet they gave me quotes - which also have been ridiculously low. A brand new small boy bag - I paid over $5k after tax for they quoted me for $2,275. The bag hasn’t been used or anything. The only one they quoted like almost original price - $4k was the small pink neon.


----------



## creamcamellias

I was given a $3,575 quote for a new small coco handle in black caviar with champagne gold hardware, full set. Is that a lowball offer?


----------



## lvlitigator

creamcamellias said:


> I was given a $3,575 quote for a new small coco handle in black caviar with champagne gold hardware, full set. Is that a lowball offer?


Seems like it’s low to me.


----------



## iamberrytastic

The lowball from FASHIONPHILE is really humiliating.


----------



## elaineiwhite

Fashionphile is probably giving people around fifty something percent of what they will list the price as.


----------



## Gabel

Im obsessed with this bag from 20S. The only one I found is on FASHIONPHILE for almost $8,000 . Isn’t that slightly crazy? (Not my picture)


----------



## love.chanel2018

Gabel said:


> Im obsessed with this bag from 20S. The only one I found is on FASHIONPHILE for almost $8,000 . Isn’t that slightly crazy? (Not my picture)


Wow that's definitely crazy, not "slightly"  They're taking advantage on us all whether we sell or buy. Only they're convenient for sell or find items, easy return but still.  They became already millionaires ( or billionaires by now ), yet they're still being a greedy company..


----------



## Newbie2016

Gabel said:


> Im obsessed with this bag from 20S. The only one I found is on FASHIONPHILE for almost $8,000 . Isn’t that slightly crazy? (Not my picture)



I have this in small...$6200 is pricey enough...not worth 8000.   Another pretty purple will come around...


----------



## Gabel

I was wondering, why is there no platform - that simply helps facilitating the deals but isn’t about making horrendous amounts of Profit on already expensive bags. 
There are so many of us - that like to buy and sell for a fair, usually the market, price.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I noticed lately that some bags on fashionphile are totally disappearing from their website. I've seen this with a Chanel houndstooth 19, a Chanel metallic gold 19, and a Chanel small light green classic flap. I was following them and I noticed instead of saying sold, they just disappeared. The URLs to these items no longer worked. I am wondering why this is happening, and have a theory that items that are not selling fast enough are being taken down so they don't appear "stale" or "undesirable", and then reposted at a later time. 

Today I saw the metallic gold 19 disappeared, and was later reposted with a totally different URL, with the layaway offer that was available on the previous listing now no longer valid. I found this very interesting.


----------



## graciewwing

Glitterbomb said:


> I noticed lately that some bags on fashionphile are totally disappearing from their website. I've seen this with a Chanel houndstooth 19, a Chanel metallic gold 19, and a Chanel small light green classic flap. I was following them and I noticed instead of saying sold, they just disappeared. The URLs to these items no longer worked. I am wondering why this is happening, and have a theory that items that are not selling fast enough are being taken down so they don't appear "stale" or "undesirable", and then reposted at a later time.
> 
> Today I saw the metallic gold 19 disappeared, and was later reposted with a totally different URL, with the layaway offer that was available on the previous listing now no longer valid. I found this very interesting.



I’ve noticed this as well. It’s very strange. Items just disappearing and then suddenly reappearing


----------



## Gabel

graciewwing said:


> I’ve noticed this as well. It’s very strange. Items just disappearing and then suddenly reappearing


Me too. Happened with the purple one. Gone and couple hours later I receive an email - the item is back in Stock.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Gabel said:


> Me too. Happened with the purple one. Gone and couple hours later I receive an email - the item is back in Stock.



I think the purple classic is a different situation, I saw that one too...it said sold and then was relisted a few hours later. Not sure what happened there. Maybe someone purchased it and cancelled their purchase before it had shipped.

What I am talking about are items that are not saying sold, they just completely disappear from the site and their former URLs no longer work. Instead the URLs redirect to the fashionphile main/home page. It's very odd. From what I've seen some of these items are eventually relisted, and some aren't.


----------



## love.chanel2018

Glitterbomb said:


> I think the purple classic is a different situation, I saw that one too...it said sold and then was relisted a few hours later. Not sure what happened there. Maybe someone purchased it and cancelled their purchase before it had shipped.
> 
> What I am talking about are items that are not saying sold, they just completely disappear from the site and their former URLs no longer work. Instead the URLs redirect to the fashionphile main/home page. It's very odd. From what I've seen some of these items are eventually relisted, and some aren't.


I noticed that too. I wonder if that's related to Fashionphile partner with Neiman Marcus now and If FP may be helping to sell for NM's old stock or returns, and even newer fresh items at higher than retail to earning more for their own company..umm As people knows well NM has been bankruped and both benefit each companies...


----------



## daisychainz

Glitterbomb said:


> I noticed lately that some bags on fashionphile are totally disappearing from their website. I've seen this with a Chanel houndstooth 19, a Chanel metallic gold 19, and a Chanel small light green classic flap. I was following them and I noticed instead of saying sold, they just disappeared. The URLs to these items no longer worked. I am wondering why this is happening, and have a theory that items that are not selling fast enough are being taken down so they don't appear "stale" or "undesirable", and then reposted at a later time.
> 
> Today I saw the metallic gold 19 disappeared, and was later reposted with a totally different URL, with the layaway offer that was available on the previous listing now no longer valid. I found this very interesting.


Maybe they are just making adjustments to the listing or have a server glitch every so often. It happens on YoogisCloset, too, items say sold and come back, then go, then come back. I think it's server errors sometimes.


----------



## BreathAir

love.chanel2018 said:


> I noticed that too. I wonder if that's related to Fashionphile partner with Neiman Marcus now and If FP may be helping to sell for NM's old stock or returns, and even newer fresh items at higher than retail to earning more for their own company..umm As people knows well NM has been bankruped and both benefit each companies...


I was doubting the same and that makes sense why they got partner.


----------



## LilyLA

Hmm...I seriously doubt Neiman Marcus directly sells their Chanel bags to Fashionphile or gives /shares any of their inventory for that matter. It’s just my two cents but....

Having a Chanel boutique within the Neiman Marcus stores is a huge draw for high end customers and I just don’t think Chanel would ever allow any of their products to go to an unauthorized third party seller....which is what Fashionphile is. Neiman Marcus wouldn’t jeopardize their relationship with Chanel (at least in my mind) and has more to lose if they choose to risk their relationship with Chanel than they would if they lost out on fashionphile. At least from a reputation and revenue perspective.

The prestige of the Chanel business in their retail space has more of an impact than a consignment store. The retailer market is so competitive and stores that have Chanel leased/non-leased boutique have a distinct advantage in drawing in customers away from shopping at other local department stores. Think about the NM reward programs that draw customers to prefer purchasing Chanel at their store rather than the standalone boutique. Or pulls customers away from Nordstrom/other luxury boutiques so that they shop at their own store. And I would bet that Chanel would pull their stores out of Neiman if they genuinely believed/had proof that NM was selling outside of authorized channels. Since Chanel is bringing back all of these stores under their own purview, they would have full visibility of their inventory and where the sales are being made. Suffice it to say, I think the fashionphile partnership is really meant to be focused on selling second hand items and that Chanel and NM have a contract that forbids any unauthorized distribution of products. We’ve seen how possessive Chanel is with their brand/image and trying to control the replica market. There’s probably some clause in the Chanel-NM contracts that would allow Chanel to sue for punitive damages if such a a breach would occur.

Anyways, this is my long way of saying that I think Fashionphile gets their inventory from independent resellers/individuals and not Neimans


----------



## Mypurse78

Fashionphile started to offer us to choose Neiman Marcus's gift card as 10% added when we sell our items to Fashionphile. FP and NM are definitely connected financially helping each other more than we could ever know. I have a close friend who works at LV in NM and since NM opened officially they've gotten bankrupt he mentioned to me privately as a friend some interesting things about the partnership between FP and told cannot talk aloud otherwise, he would be fired.


----------



## wyuan3

My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now.


----------



## wyuan3

My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now.


----------



## caannie

wyuan3 said:


> My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now.


I saw your post in the Fashionphile thread and honestly I feel so bad for you and I don't know if I can be much help. First, you should call Fashionphile and let them know you've been notified that the box was thrown out and your items were missing. If you're using their label then they are the ones responsible for filing a claim and reimbursing you for the lost items. Go ahead and call them right away and see what they say.


----------



## rosewang924

wyuan3 said:


> My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now.



Don't worry too much, I had this happen once. Did you get the signature required, then it's insured by Fashionphile, they will investigate and if item is missing Fashionphile will refund you the money but it may take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Gabel

Are they serious?!? (Clearly not my picture)


----------



## twinleaf

Has anyone sold with Fashionphile using direct deposit? I received an email that the payment has been processed but it hasn't shown up on my bank account :/


----------



## Madrye28

twinleaf said:


> Has anyone sold with Fashionphile using direct deposit? I received an email that the payment has been processed but it hasn't shown up on my bank account :/


3 days after the direct deposit notice is when I see it show up in my account


----------



## woodgrainsd

same issue here， my van cleef bracelet was arrived and signed for by someone on 02/07 now it is 12/07, still no response. My friend’s item arrived on 10/07 was already received and paid for. I am nerve racked and crying because i have a feeling they lost my item. Customer service said they did not hear back from receiving yet! I ship from international so I can only track by usps postal service! Now I am really worried where is my parcel.


----------



## theprettymiss

How long does it take for them to send out a check? On their end..it says I have been “paid” but still no check.

Im in norcal, btw..so it shouldnt take long at all.


----------



## youngster

theprettymiss said:


> How long does it take for them to send out a check? On their end..it says I have been “paid” but still no check.
> 
> Im in norcal, btw..so it shouldnt take long at all.



I've had checks from them take 5 - 7 business days to arrive and I'm not too much further north than you are. It's the slowest method for sure. I switched over to receiving deposits via Paypal and like that much better.  Deposits to Paypal have only taken maybe 24 hours after acceptance.


----------



## theprettymiss

youngster said:


> I've had checks from them take 5 - 7 business days to arrive and I'm not too much further north than you are. It's the slowest method for sure. I switched over to receiving deposits via Paypal and like that much better.  Deposits to Paypal have only taken maybe 24 hours after acceptance.


Funny, I JUST got my check today!! It said I was “paid” by the 14th however my check is back dated the 20th and Im just now getting it, smh.

Overall it was an easy process thought but I will do DD for now on, Lol.


----------



## youngster

theprettymiss said:


> Funny, I JUST got my check today!! It said I was “paid” by the 14th however my check is back dated the 20th and Im just now getting it, smh.
> 
> Overall it was an easy process thought but I will do DD for now on, Lol.



Glad you got your check!  That's a long time. They must take their time issuing checks to discourage people from asking for them. It worked that way for me lol, I switched to PayPal.


----------



## theprettymiss

youngster said:


> Glad you got your check!  That's a long time. They must take their time issuing checks to discourage people from asking for them. It worked that way for me lol, I switched to PayPal.


Yeahhh luckily I wasnt in a rush, however they need to stop marking it “paid” until they actually mail the checks out, Lol.


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi all, quick question: has anyone had experience of Fashionphile changing the quote out of the blue?
They gave quite a reasonable quote for my item and I shipped it. While it was on the way, I saw in the system that they adjusted the quote quite severely: from 625 USD to 175 USD.
I am shocked to say the least. They have been famous for honouring the quotes and I would have understood the quote adjustment if the item is severely not as described or damaged etc but they have not even received it! 
Has anyone had this experience? I would have never shipped them the item if the quote was as per the updated number!


----------



## Moxisox

Hopefully it was just a mistake. I would contact them tomorrow, and find out what’s going on. They‘ve never changed my quotes after I’ve accepted one. My last sale to them was last week.


----------



## rosewang924

WOW, that's a big difference, definitely call them. I've had a quote changed but it was before I accepted and it went down $50.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ylesiya said:


> Hi all, quick question: has anyone had experience of Fashionphile changing the quote out of the blue?
> They gave quite a reasonable quote for my item and I shipped it. While it was on the way, I saw in the system that they adjusted the quote quite severely: from 625 USD to 175 USD.
> I am shocked to say the least. They have been famous for honouring the quotes and I would have understood the quote adjustment if the item is severely not as described or damaged etc but they have not even received it!
> Has anyone had this experience? I would have never shipped them the item if the quote was as per the updated number!



Curious to hear the outcome when you contact them!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Please let us know the reasoning once you contact them!


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi all, still no update.
They told me they will look into it and still no news. So I am still clueless about what's going on.
Meanwhile, I don't know about you but I've been getting ridiculous quotes: for example, I scored a couple of fantastic vintage Chanel belts in great condition, heavy and condition superb. I paid a fair price for them as they are considered valuable collectibles these days. I got 200 and 300 USD for them, respectively. What is going on?!


----------



## BB8

I recently declined a quote that was much lower than I expected for an item FP already has listed by others in worse condition for much more. I have read somewhere that others have tried relisting with FP the same item they initially declined, and received a higher quote. Does anyone know if there is a minimum time to wait before reattempting quote submission (i.e., should I wait until past the initial quote valid time frame)?


----------



## Debbie65

BB8 said:


> I recently declined a quote that was much lower than I expected for an item FP already has listed by others in worse condition for much more. I have read somewhere that others have tried relisting with FP the same item they initially declined, and received a higher quote. Does anyone know if there is a minimum time to wait before reattempting quote submission (i.e., should I wait until past the initial quote valid time frame)?




Wow!  Uuugh!  I got a RICDICULOUS quote on a Chanel Boy bag I had recently bought and use like 3 or 4 times!  I saw another one I preferred so if FP offered closed to what I paid I was going to sell.  They offered me a tad over $2k for a $5k new bag!  Lol. I think the best time to resubmit your item is when your item is trending. If it's hot FP will be selling it fast on their site. You can follow the items like yours on FP and just watch how quickly they sell.  If your item in the color AND size sells slowly they won't offer much but if it sells faster they may give you a better quote.  One you see your item is hot go ahead and try again. If you are close to FP you can make an appt to bring your item for them to inspect in person.  Maybe that may help a smidgen.  I did that a few times and it worked out all except 1x (a Fendi cover for a Fendi Peekabo.  They offered $300 smh). The Chanel Boy I tried to sell to them was on line and that's when I got that ridiculous quote!.


----------



## nat74

BB8 said:


> I recently declined a quote that was much lower than I expected for an item FP already has listed by others in worse condition for much more. I have read somewhere that others have tried relisting with FP the same item they initially declined, and received a higher quote. Does anyone know if there is a minimum time to wait before reattempting quote submission (i.e., should I wait until past the initial quote valid time frame)?


You can only resubmit for a new quote after your current quote expired. 1 day after is fine too.


----------



## BB8

Debbie65 said:


> Wow!  Uuugh!  I got a RICDICULOUS quote on a Chanel Boy bag I had recently bought and use like 3 or 4 times!  I saw another one I preferred so if FP offered closed to what I paid I was going to sell.  They offered me a tad over $2k for a $5k new bag!  Lol. I think the best time to resubmit your item is when your item is trending. If it's hot FP will be selling it fast on their site. You can follow the items like yours on FP and just watch how quickly they sell.  If your item in the color AND size sells slowly they won't offer much but if it sells faster they may give you a better quote.  One you see your item is hot go ahead and try again. If you are close to FP you can make an appt to bring your item for them to inspect in person.  Maybe that may help a smidgen.  I did that a few times and it worked out all except 1x (a Fendi cover for a Fendi Peekabo.  They offered $300 smh). The Chanel Boy I tried to sell to them was on line and that's when I got that ridiculous quote!.


Wow, that is quite a difference for sure, and a good chunk of profit for FP! From my past experiences with FP, they generally quote me about $200 less than their listed items of the same exact model/style, except for this last time. 
All great tips! I will try. Thank you!


----------



## BB8

nat74 said:


> You can only resubmit for a new quote after your current quote expired. 1 day after is fine too.


Oh, got it. Thanks @nat74 !


----------



## sinny1

Seems to me when items are getting close to being discounted the listing suddenly ends and relists again. I wonder if they purposely do that so the item can go back to original price and not get sold at discounted price, especially after one or two accumulated discounts.


----------



## Coach Superfan

sinny1 said:


> Seems to me when items are getting close to being discounted the listing suddenly ends and relists again. I wonder if they purposely do that so the item can go back to original price and not get sold at discounted price, especially after one or two accumulated discounts.



i agree! I’ve noticed this too and suspected some kind of conspiracy.


----------



## ahswong

I took my chanel boy bag calfskin black to the FP @ NM store. Bag is in almost brand new condition with all original packaging and they quoted me $3600 back in April 2021. The bag still had to be authenicated by the FP team at HQ since there are so many super fakes. At the end I decided to keep my bag for a bit longer and declined their offer.


----------



## opensesame

sinny1 said:


> Seems to me when items are getting close to being discounted the listing suddenly ends and relists again. I wonder if they purposely do that so the item can go back to original price and not get sold at discounted price, especially after one or two accumulated discounts.



I think someone bought the bag and returned. I actually returned a bag that was on sale and ended up returning. The price returned to pre-sale price.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ylesiya said:


> Hi all, still no update.
> They told me they will look into it and still no news. So I am still clueless about what's going on.
> Meanwhile, I don't know about you but I've been getting ridiculous quotes: for example, I scored a couple of fantastic vintage Chanel belts in great condition, heavy and condition superb. I paid a fair price for them as they are considered valuable collectibles these days. I got 200 and 300 USD for them, respectively. What is going on?!




The market perhaps is just inundated with merchandise & thus ridiculous quotes.
Some items may not be in high demand  & thus reflecting low offers.
I'd submit your items again & see what the offers are the second go around &
perhaps decide what you will do.


----------



## thay

this is currently happening to me. over the years i have sold several items to fashionphile always a great process. now they have received my bag (box, dustbag, receipt etc) a week and a half ago (confirmed via email). when i check my dashboard it still pending open quote awaiting shipment from me. i have emailed and called no reply - very concerning. i will try to reach them again today.


----------



## nycmamaofone

TPFs, I need your advice. I am debating selling my ML classic flap in black and white tweed from 2004. It’s in decent condition. What would be a reasonable quote amount to expect? I’m also not sure if it’s better to go in person (taking the time out is tough), do a virtual meeting, or send pics (I’m not the best photographer). I also don’t know if there’s a better time to submit the bag since it’s a more of a fall/winter bag (now? Later? Wait for another price increase?). Sorry for all the questions, but I’m not sure what the best course option to pursue…thanks for your help.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

thay said:


> this is currently happening to me. over the years i have sold several items to fashionphile always a great process. now they have received my bag (box, dustbag, receipt etc) a week and a half ago (confirmed via email). when i check my dashboard it still pending open quote awaiting shipment from me. i have emailed and called no reply - very concerning. i will try to reach them again today.



@thay Do you have any updates from Fashionphile? I just got off the phone with them, and one of the reps (very sweet and helpful) said that they're currently running at 7-10 business days for check-in/authentication after selling items are delivered to the receiving department. I'm at Day 6 (business days) since delivery; the rep said call back on Monday if I don't receive a follow-up email tomorrow, and they'll look into the issue further.


----------



## lsquare

nycmamaofone said:


> TPFs, I need your advice. I am debating selling my ML classic flap in black and white tweed from 2004. It’s in decent condition. What would be a reasonable quote amount to expect? I’m also not sure if it’s better to go in person (taking the time out is tough), do a virtual meeting, or send pics (I’m not the best photographer). I also don’t know if there’s a better time to submit the bag since it’s a more of a fall/winter bag (now? Later? Wait for another price increase?). Sorry for all the questions, but I’m not sure what the best course option to pursue…thanks for your help.


I don’t know much about the specifics of your bag, but my experience has been that you may have to try a few times before getting a decent quote.


----------



## Winney

This is also happening to a bag I sent in and I am at day (business day) 7 with it having been delivered to Fashionphile at the new New Jersey operation. It was delivered a week ago Thursday and it is still saying in my dashboard that it has not been checked in, I spoke to a gal yesterday she said to call back Monday. I have bought and sold an huge amount of items with Fashionphile and this has NEVER happened I am getting very concerned that my bag is poof/gone! Please keep updated on the progress of your items.


----------



## Winney

thay said:


> this is currently happening to me. over the years i have sold several items to fashionphile always a great process. now they have received my bag (box, dustbag, receipt etc) a week and a half ago (confirmed via email). when i check my dashboard it still pending open quote awaiting shipment from me. i have emailed and called no reply - very concerning. i will try to reach them again today.


I am going through the same issue, have you gotten any results? Has your package been checked in yet?


----------



## snibor

Winney said:


> This is also happening to a bag I sent in and I am at day (business day) 7 with it having been delivered to Fashionphile at the new New Jersey operation. It was delivered a week ago Thursday and it is still saying in my dashboard that it has not been checked in, I spoke to a gal yesterday she said to call back Monday. I have bought and sold an huge amount of items with Fashionphile and this has NEVER happened I am getting very concerned that my bag is poof/gone! Please keep updated on the progress of your items.





Winney said:


> I am going through the same issue, have you gotten any results? Has your package been checked in yet?



I had same. I got email saying they received then I received email saying they still want my items.  I called and  rep said second email was auto generated. She checked and confirmed they had my items.  Next day it says they are processing.  I’ve never had a problem selling to  them.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

My items were finally checked in and authenticated this morning, and payment is being processed. My box was delivered and signed for last week on Wednesday, so it took 7 BUSINESS days (Mon-Fri) to get everything checked in, authenticated, and receive notification about my upcoming payment. Good luck!


----------



## Winney

snibor said:


> I had same. I got email saying they received then I received email saying they still want my items.  I called and  rep said second email was auto generated. She checked and confirmed they had my items.  Next day it says they are processing.  I’ve never had a problem selling to  them.


I too got another email saying they still wanted my bag, checked my dashboard again and it still has not processed it is saying send us your bag here's the quote.....UPS delivered the box a week ago Thursday, the gal I spoke with yesterday said keep checking your dash board and if it has not processed by Monday to call them again...I very concerned as I have never had a issue and have sold a large number of items to them it has NEVER taken more than 7 days from receiving the package to the money being in my account, and that has only happened a few times usually it is 5 days. I certainly hope this gets resolved very soon. There seems to be quite a few others with this same issue.


----------



## Winney

Selisa said:


> My items were finally checked in and authenticated this morning, and payment is being processed. My box was delivered and signed for last week on Wednesday, so it took 7 BUSINESS days (Mon-Fri) to get everything checked in, authenticated, and receive notification about my upcoming payment. Good luck!


I am so happy your item has been checked in and your getting your payment! I hope my issue is resolved too....it has brought a lot of anxiety...they must be very backed up


----------



## snibor

Winney said:


> I too got another email saying they still wanted my bag, checked my dashboard again and it still has not processed it is saying send us your bag here's the quote.....UPS delivered the box a week ago Thursday, the gal I spoke with yesterday said keep checking your dash board and if it has not processed by Monday to call them again...I very concerned as I have never had a issue and have sold a large number of items to them it has NEVER taken more than 7 days from receiving the package to the money being in my account, and that has only happened a few times usually it is 5 days. I certainly hope this gets resolved very soon. There seems to be quite a few others with this same issue.


I’d call again. Mine was  a week or more too after they received my box.  The woman on the phone was able to confirm for me they had received my box.  I think if you got an email it was received you should be ok.  Seems like they are behind.  Good luck.


----------



## bagshopr

Yes, the same thing is happening to me. I submitted two bags about a week apart. In both cases got my offers quickly and shipped them within 3 days. I got emails saying that my boxes  had been received, then a few days later I got an email saying they still wanted my items. Yesterday I was notified of my payout for my first bag and it was in my bank today. My second bag has been delivered but it is still showing as a pending offer for me to accept/decline. 
So I think they are very overwhelmed right now and it's taking about ten days for them to look at the bag after it has been received at Fashionphile.


----------



## Winney

snibor said:


> I’d call again. Mine was  a week or more too after they received my box.  The woman on the phone was able to confirm for me they had received my box.  I think if you got an email it was received you should be ok.  Seems like they are behind.  Good luck.


Thank you. I am sure they are backed up, hopefully I too get mine checked in and paid soon


----------



## Winney

bagshopr said:


> Yes, the same thing is happening to me. I submitted two bags about a week apart. In both cases got my offers quickly and shipped them within 3 days. I got emails saying that my boxes  had been received, then a few days later I got an email saying they still wanted my items. Yesterday I was notified of my payout for my first bag and it was in my bank today. My second bag has been delivered but it is still showing as a pending offer for me to accept/decline.
> So I think they are very overwhelmed right now and it's taking about ten days for them to look at the bag after it has been received at Fashionphile.


I am glad you got one taken care of. Hope the other is accepted and paid soon too. Please keep us posted on the progress, seems there are quite a few of us with the same issue, they must be quite backed up and as you said overwhelmed


----------



## lvlitigator

Their quotes have been pretty bad lately. Good luck.


----------



## thay

Selisa said:


> @thay Do you have any updates from Fashionphile? I just got off the phone with them, and one of the reps (very sweet and helpful) said that they're currently running at 7-10 business days for check-in/authentication after selling items are delivered to the receiving department. I'm at Day 6 (business days) since delivery; the rep said call back on Monday if I don't receive a follow-up email tomorrow, and they'll look into the issue further.


yes! Thankfully it all worked out yesterday. i strangely got another "we received your item" email and then later that day the funds were posted to my dashboard, two days later in my bank. I hope yours goes well too!


----------



## thay

Winney said:


> I am going through the same issue, have you gotten any results? Has your package been checked in yet?


yes! Thankfully it all worked out yesterday. i strangely got another "we received your item" email and then later that day the funds were posted to my dashboard, two days later in my bank. I hope yours goes well too!


----------



## bagshopr

Winney said:


> I am glad you got one taken care of. Hope the other is accepted and paid soon too. Please keep us posted on the progress, seems there are quite a few of us with the same issue, they must be quite backed up and as you said overwhelmed


Today I got a message that my item had been received and it will be inspected/authenticated. The package arrived at their NJ location on August 9th.


----------



## kisyah

alyssamay_xx said:


> I got offered 2500 for an almost new Chanel beige classic flap
> So no I would personally not sell to them :// I ended up keeping it



I wouldn’t sell to Fashionphile either and what’s funny is they offer you this lower amount they quote you on but once they have your item they would upsell it to the price you are asking of.


----------



## muchstuff

They must be catching up, my bag was processed three days after it was delivered.


----------



## Winney

bagshopr said:


> Today I got a message that my item had been received and it will be inspected/authenticated. The package arrived at their NJ location on August 9th.


Good news! I have finally gotten the message that my items pay-out has been initiated. It has been exactly 2 weeks since UPS delivered the package to the NJ warehouse. They must be overwhelmed and extremely backed up.


----------



## Winney

thay said:


> yes! Thankfully it all worked out yesterday. i strangely got another "we received your item" email and then later that day the funds were posted to my dashboard, two days later in my bank. I hope yours goes well too!


Thank you, good news this morning. I got an email that my payout has been initiated so thankfully my item has been checked in and authenticated. The process took 2 full weeks since UPS delivered my bag. Thankfully it is now completed.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

out of curiosity I uploaded my new gray pearl crush vanity case and was offered 1800$. 
I don't understand how fashionphile gets brand new inventory/most recent collections. I know there's this folklore of 'buy Chanel and when you want to sell you'll recoup or make money' but that's just not true anymore. unless you hold onto your items for years and sell on your own.
consignments need to make a profit and cover costs. Also these days there's SO much second hand inventory in the market its saturated.


----------



## nycmamaofone

lvlitigator said:


> Their quotes have been pretty bad lately. Good luck.


Yeah, I got offered 2k for a ML flap. Ummm…no thanks.


----------



## chicfinds

yea FP lowballs for new in box chanel items (regardless of popularity). I guess people are taking a loss on their chanel bags when they sell to FP. although i did have one chanel micro cardholder on chain from two collections ago that I ended up never reaching for..and FP offered $550 above what I paid (including tax). that was a complete surprise. anyway, i used to be obsessed with chanel minis in caviar and had collected a number over the years. when i was looking to downsize that part of my collection, I ended up selling most of them on my own. FP offered under retail for two black rectangular mini caviars I had (new in box full set). there was no way i was accepting that! especially when they're listing it for $6500 or more on the site!


----------



## Ylesiya

So they finally came back with the update about the quote saying the initial quote was a mistake, they investigated and will maintain the second quote promising this won't happen again. I'm still pretty upset as this is a quite big mistake to make and I would have never shipped the item to them if I knew their final quote!

I was wondering if anyone has the following experience as well: I sent them 4 items in one package, but I received "We've got them!" confirmation email only for one item! Obviously I wrote to them asking what about other 3 items (which are damn expensive as well) and still to receive the response. Or is it normal? I was sending only one item at a time previously.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ylesiya said:


> So they finally came back with the update about the quote saying the initial quote was a mistake, they investigated and will maintain the second quote promising this won't happen again. I'm still pretty upset as this is a quite big mistake to make and I would have never shipped the item to them if I knew their final quote!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the following experience as well: I sent them 4 items in one package, but I received "We've got them!" confirmation email only for one item! Obviously I wrote to them asking what about other 3 items (which are damn expensive as well) and still to receive the response. Or is it normal? I was sending only one item at a time previously.



I've had that happen as well. I think they must have some sorting process when the bags arrive where they tag them at different times.


----------



## Ylesiya

ItsPurseonal said:


> I've had that happen as well. I think they must have some sorting process when the bags arrive where they tag them at different times.


 
Phew, thanks a lot for the reassurance because I'm paranoid: all 4 items were wrapped together and it would not be possible to miss any of them!.. that one item is already marked as "supplier need payment", the others' fate is unknown


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ylesiya said:


> Phew, thanks a lot for the reassurance because I'm paranoid: all 4 items were wrapped together and it would not be possible to miss any of them!.. that one item is already marked as "supplier need payment", the others' fate is unknown



I had that same feeling - it's SO frustrating and really not a good experience as a seller. But from what I remember it was within a day or so that they logged the rest of the items.


----------



## leechiyong

I'd request the item back or get them to pay me the amount initially quoted.  They're supposed to give you the option of having the item returned if they change the amount.  I had them give me the wrong amount before (I submitted the item twice, when I shipped it in the offer was higher), but fortunately they honored the most recent quote.


----------



## Ylesiya

ItsPurseonal said:


> I had that same feeling - it's SO frustrating and really not a good experience as a seller. But from what I remember it was within a day or so that they logged the rest of the items.



Yes I was shocked. Due to the time difference I only see updates when I wake up. So this morning I opened my mailbox and saw this "we've got them" and a scheduled payout of 300 bucks  what about another 3000+ worth of goods, dudes?!!!
The items were different brands, so I really don't mind if they are being distributed to the different departments for authentication, but hey, how about giving a heads up to the sellers so that they don't have a heart attack?!


----------



## Ylesiya

leechiyong said:


> I'd request the item back or get them to pay me the amount initially quoted.  They're supposed to give you the option of having the item returned if they change the amount.  I had them give me the wrong amount before (I submitted the item twice, when I shipped it in the offer was higher), but fortunately they honored the most recent quote.



Unfortunately I can't make them pay me the previous amount because they completely refused. Shipping it back will be a pain because I already spent my money on international shipping to them so I will still be at the loss. Sigh. Just for everyone to be a lesson that this is what they can do


----------



## Ylesiya

So far no response and no updates on my side. Only one product logged and pending for payment. The other 3 are not registered and no response recieved from the support.


----------



## cookieandcream95

I'm thinking about selling my brand new Chanel white small classic flap 2021 with gold hardware.. anyone have some idea on how much fashionphile will offer me for a brand new bag? Thanks


----------



## ClassyDany33

SpeedyJC said:


> Yoogis is terrible. I think that’s why they don’t have much good stock anymore. I can find stuff now and then but not like I use to. I actually stopped even bothering submitting items to them.



I totally agree with you! I sent a quote request to Yoogi recently for my 13 series Caviar Jumbo, and they quoted me $2000 - $2400. I burst out laughing…I can’t believe that there are companies quoting lower than Fashionphile. I politely declined


----------



## Lookelou

RataDrawitra said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I submitted a like-new condition mini reissue  28xxxxxx FUL SET for a quote. I received an offer buy out $2,300 ( They are selling on the site base on the same bag, same condition $4,750 )
> 
> Meanwhile, Opulent Habits offered me buy out of $3,000 for the same bag
> 
> Guys just sharing my experience.
> 
> Best


Hi- did you sell to opulent habits?? And was your experience good??


----------



## labellusting

Lookelou said:


> Hi- did you sell to opulent habits?? And was your experience good??



@RataDrawitra I have the same question as well! I submitted a buyout from them the other day and I got a pretty decent offer and now i’m nervous lol


----------



## lallybelle

Opulent Habits is great. The only thing I don't like is waiting for it to sell and they just cut off buyouts again (they only offer them once in a while), but they are offering 5% better quotes for any consignment before the end of the month. I got a couple of better than FP offers late last year and they ended up selling on lay-away and it felt like an eternity waiting for my money lol.


----------



## labellusting

lallybelle said:


> Opulent Habits is great. The only thing I don't like is waiting for it to sell and they just cut off buyouts again (they only offer them once in a while), but they are offering 5% better quotes for any consignment before the end of the month. I got a couple of better than FP offers late last year and they ended up selling on lay-away and it felt like an eternity waiting for my money lol.


thanks for letting me know! I’m just a bit hesitant to send my bag over to a company I haven’t had any interaction with, besides instagram. I’m definitely considering their buyout though!


----------



## KDB

Hi! I would love some advice from you Chanel experts!
I have a Chanel Jumbo chocolate brown with silver hw like new/barely used condition/full set. 
Fashionphile offered me $3000 for a buyout in June… I kept it. Then $3300 in July.
I understand that the retail of Chanel Jumbos has gone up a lot!
Do you feel this is a fair buyout price? I’m not sure what to do…
i would really appreciate your thoughts!!
Thanks!!


----------



## newcalimommy

KDB said:


> Hi! I would love some advice from you Chanel experts!
> I have a Chanel Jumbo chocolate brown with silver hw like new/barely used condition/full set.
> Fashionphile offered me $3000 for a buyout in June… I kept it. Then $3300 in July.
> I understand that the retail of Chanel Jumbos has gone up a lot!
> Do you feel this is a fair buyout price? I’m not sure what to do…
> i would really appreciate your thoughts!!
> Thanks!!



Hi! I’ve dealt with fashionphile a few times with quotes.  I would not sell a mint condition jumbo for that much. Brown is a popular color right now as well.  Large sized bags are back in fashion I would sell through other avenues or try selling on your own.  I’ve sold mine for way more through other avenues.  Unless you’re really in the need for a speedy transaction then fashionphile May be your way to go.


----------



## luxsal

Their quotes have been so ridiculous! They quoted $3500 for a excellent condition single flap jumbo in beige claire in 24K ghw. Then I tried again, they increased to $4100. I am not sure what else to do. I dont feel comfortable selling on my own. Can anyone recommend any other consignment stores. Is The Real Real any better? I have an appointment with them today. TIA!


----------



## newcalimommy

salal04 said:


> Their quotes have been so ridiculous! They quoted $3500 for a excellent condition single flap jumbo in beige claire in 24K ghw. Then I tried again, they increased to $4100. I am not sure what else to do. I dont feel comfortable selling on my own. Can anyone recommend any other consignment stores. Is The Real Real any better? I have an appointment with them today. TIA!



anns fabulous finds is giving quotes for buyouts would try them.  Good luck with TRR I’ve been tempted to use them but have been unsure.


----------



## luxsal

newcalimommy said:


> anns fabulous finds is giving quotes for buyouts would try them.  Good luck with TRR I’ve been tempted to use them but have been unsure.


Thanks! I will look into it


----------



## opensesame

salal04 said:


> Their quotes have been so ridiculous! They quoted $3500 for a excellent condition single flap jumbo in beige claire in 24K ghw. Then I tried again, they increased to $4100. I am not sure what else to do. I dont feel comfortable selling on my own. Can anyone recommend any other consignment stores. Is The Real Real any better? I have an appointment with them today. TIA!



I would just sell it on Poshmark. Anything above 500 gets sent to their HQ and gets authenticated and checked. The buyer/seller won’t see each other’s addresses. Posh does take 20% commission and it can be a hassle to take pics and write description.


----------



## bisousx

KDB said:


> Hi! I would love some advice from you Chanel experts!
> I have a Chanel Jumbo chocolate brown with silver hw like new/barely used condition/full set.
> Fashionphile offered me $3000 for a buyout in June… I kept it. Then $3300 in July.
> I understand that the retail of Chanel Jumbos has gone up a lot!
> Do you feel this is a fair buyout price? I’m not sure what to do…
> i would really appreciate your thoughts!!
> Thanks!!



I don’t think  is a fair buyout price. Last month, I received a buyout quote of $4000 for my 2018 Jumbo from Fashionphile, even then it is too low.

I would consider asking other consignors and see if you get a better offer.



salal04 said:


> Their quotes have been so ridiculous! They quoted $3500 for a excellent condition single flap jumbo in beige claire in 24K ghw. Then I tried again, they increased to $4100. I am not sure what else to do. I dont feel comfortable selling on my own. Can anyone recommend any other consignment stores. Is The Real Real any better? I have an appointment with them today. TIA!



I always sell through the RealReal, no problems so far. They give a price quote range, and always stick to that range (for handbags at least) so you know what to expect once you send it in. Others have reported having issues or items lost so do your research if you consider TRR. The only con for me is that it takes a long time to get paid out.


----------



## kairuna

I sold my medium business affinity to fashionphile for $4100 (originally purchased for $3500)

I would hold off on selling any classics that are getting lower quotes, especially jumbos since the demand for big bags will come back


----------



## Coach Superfan

KDB said:


> Hi! I would love some advice from you Chanel experts!
> I have a Chanel Jumbo chocolate brown with silver hw like new/barely used condition/full set.
> Fashionphile offered me $3000 for a buyout in June… I kept it. Then $3300 in July.
> I understand that the retail of Chanel Jumbos has gone up a lot!
> Do you feel this is a fair buyout price? I’m not sure what to do…
> i would really appreciate your thoughts!!
> Thanks!!



Definitely too low. They offered me about the same for my barely used 2013 black jumbo as well this summer. Their offers seem to fluctuate based on their inventory. If they have an overstock of a bag that does not move quickly (like the jumbo), it's my opinion they lowball. Good luck!


----------



## ike0626

Coach Superfan said:


> i agree! I’ve noticed this too and suspected some kind of conspiracy.



i just saw this happen on fashionphile to a purse i was watching. was going to buy at 20% discount and when i checked, it was full price again. never sold. grrrrr


----------



## iskam.mnogo

newcalimommy said:


> Hi! I’ve dealt with fashionphile a few times with quotes.  I would not sell a mint condition jumbo for that much. Brown is a popular color right now as well.  Large sized bags are back in fashion I would sell through other avenues or try selling on your own.  I’ve sold mine for way more through other avenues.  Unless you’re really in the need for a speedy transaction then fashionphile May be your way to go.


Hi! Could you elaborate on how you sell "on your own" or what other avenues you have had a good experience with? Thank you!


----------



## sinny1

@ike0626 
Yeah I have noticed this on bags that werent sold, unless they were sold and returned a few minutes later.

The quotes I have gotten recently at fashionphile have made me realize I will probably never sell to them again. They have really changed with the Neiman Marcus partnership and not in a good way...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just got my quote for a black w/ ghw reissue 225 size full set from 2005. It does have normal wear, mostly on the inside flaps, but Id still say “very good” fashionphile condition. A few months ago that quote was $3600. Today it was… $2000.

WTF? I’m gonna have to let this one expire again.


----------



## luxsal

newcalimommy said:


> anns fabulous finds is giving quotes for buyouts would try them.  Good luck with TRR I’ve been tempted to use them but have been unsure.


OK TRR gave me a better price but still lower than what I expected. 



opensesame said:


> I would just sell it on Poshmark. Anything above 500 gets sent to their HQ and gets authenticated and checked. The buyer/seller won’t see each other’s addresses. Posh does take 20% commission and it can be a hassle to take pics and write description.



Thank you! Poshmark makes me very nervous! I heard sellers are not as protected as buyers? 


newcalimommy said:


> anns fabulous finds is giving quotes for buyouts would try them.  Good luck with TRR I’ve been tempted to use them but have been unsure.


Anns Fabulous gave me the lowest quote anyone has ever given me :/ Thank you though!


----------



## gottabagit

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just got my quote for a black w/ ghw reissue 225 size full set from 2005. It does have normal wear, mostly on the inside flaps, but Id still say “very good” fashionphile condition. A few months ago that quote was $3600. Today it was… $2000.
> 
> WTF? I’m gonna have to let this one expire again.


I’ve been told by Fashionphile that their first offer will always be the best offer. I wonder how people say that they're getting better offers the second time around.


----------



## sinny1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just got my quote for a black w/ ghw reissue 225 size full set from 2005. It does have normal wear, mostly on the inside flaps, but Id still say “very good” fashionphile condition. A few months ago that quote was $3600. Today it was… $2000.
> 
> WTF? I’m gonna have to let this one expire again.


I had the same experience with a second quote, it seemed to be less and less. Disappointing,


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

gottabagit said:


> I’ve been told by Fashionphile that their first offer will always be the best offer. I wonder how people say that they're getting better offers the second time around.


Really? I didn’t know this, wish I did. And why? If you wait long enough, would the quote go back to being higher? It’s annoying because you know they’re gonna mark the bag WAY up and can afford to give us more and still make a good chunk of profit. So it makes sense that we’d want as much as we can get (just as they do). A 2.55 for $2000 is ridiculous. I wasn’t desperate the time the $3600 quote came around so I just held onto it. I’m still not desperate to sell but what am I getting the next time? $1500? $1000?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

sinny1 said:


> I had the same experience with a second quote, it seemed to be less and less. Disappointing,


Yeah terrible! What did you end up doing with it? I haven’t tried the other sites yet but yoogis has ALWAYS been super low for me so I don’t even bother.


----------



## sinny1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah terrible! What did you end up doing with it? I haven’t tried the other sites yet but yoogis has ALWAYS been super low for me so I don’t even bother.


I think I might hold off for a while, I will let it expire and try again one last time before checking my other options. Sigh.


----------



## ahswong

salal04 said:


> Their quotes have been so ridiculous! They quoted $3500 for a excellent condition single flap jumbo in beige claire in 24K ghw. Then I tried again, they increased to $4100. I am not sure what else to do. I dont feel comfortable selling on my own. Can anyone recommend any other consignment stores. Is The Real Real any better? I have an appointment with them today. TIA!


I recommend checking out dallas designer boutique. I sold a few to them. Great people!


----------



## gottabagit

They told me categorically that their first quote will be the highest. I have had one experience where the second quote was higher but the timespan between quotes was way over a year.


----------



## newcalimommy

salal04 said:


> OK TRR gave me a better price but still lower than what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Poshmark makes me very nervous! I heard sellers are not as protected as buyers?
> 
> Anns Fabulous gave me the lowest quote anyone has ever given me :/ Thank you though!



wow I had not thought they would I have not tried them for buyouts only consignments.  That is crappy!!


----------



## ClassyDany33

KDB said:


> Hi! I would love some advice from you Chanel experts!
> I have a Chanel Jumbo chocolate brown with silver hw like new/barely used condition/full set.
> Fashionphile offered me $3000 for a buyout in June… I kept it. Then $3300 in July.
> I understand that the retail of Chanel Jumbos has gone up a lot!
> Do you feel this is a fair buyout price? I’m not sure what to do…
> i would really appreciate your thoughts!!
> Thanks!!



That’s a very low quote. As others have mentioned, brown is hot right now and considering the condition, you can get way more. Try Dallas Designer Bags. They give great quotes for Chanel, and pay quickly.


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Really? I didn’t know this, wish I did. And why? If you wait long enough, would the quote go back to being higher? It’s annoying because you know they’re gonna mark the bag WAY up and can afford to give us more and still make a good chunk of profit. So it makes sense that we’d want as much as we can get (just as they do). A 2.55 for $2000 is ridiculous. I wasn’t desperate the time the $3600 quote came around so I just held onto it. I’m still not desperate to sell but what am I getting the next time? $1500? $1000?



its not true.I’ve gotten way higher offers (like 3k higher) the second and third time around — just has to do with the supply/demand at the moment/season, etc.


----------



## luxsal

salal04 said:


> OK TRR gave me a better price but still lower than what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Poshmark makes me very nervous! I heard sellers are not as protected as buyers?
> 
> Anns Fabulous gave me the lowest quote anyone has ever given me :/ Thank you though!



So Fashionphile quoted 4100 for a single flap caviar beige claire with 24K gold plated HW. The HW got a little tarnished, probably because of using hand sanitizer  And it also got creased on the bottom. TRR quoted a range of 4300 to 4800. Should I go with TRR? What do they mean  by that range? Thanks so much!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

salal04 said:


> So Fashionphile quoted 4100 for a single flap caviar beige claire with 24K gold plated HW. The HW got a little tarnished, probably because of using hand sanitizer  And it also got creased on the bottom. TRR quoted a range of 4300 to 4800. Should I go with TRR? What do they mean  by that range? Thanks so much!



Try Rebag too... I have been selling to them a lot lately because their quotes are much higher than FP or TRR! Good luck!


----------



## luxsal

jgodcheergrl said:


> Try Rebag too... I have been selling to them a lot lately because their quotes are much higher than FP or TRR! Good luck!


Thank you so much! Didnt even think about rebag!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

salal04 said:


> Thank you so much! Didnt even think about rebag!



It is funny because I have never purchased from them because their prices are too high but I love selling to them because they have great quotes most of the time and pay very quickly!


----------



## Glitterbomb

gottabagit said:


> I’ve been told by Fashionphile that their first offer will always be the best offer. I wonder how people say that they're getting better offers the second time around.



I got a better offer (double the previous offers) from FP on a specific bag that I submitted quotes for three or four times over the years, but the bag had increased in value & demand dramatically.


----------



## lovewins21

twinleaf said:


> Has anyone sold with Fashionphile using direct deposit? I received an email that the payment has been processed but it hasn't shown up on my bank account :/


Yes, I’ve been selling with them since 2017 and have never had a problem until recently. Literally everything has been delayed this time. I received the email stating that the payment was initiated 9/9 and it is still not in my acct. It’s usually in my acct the next morning regardless of what time they initiated it the day before. Not sure what is different this time. Maybe the payment really has not been sent bc it’s still not there.


----------



## CoCoLover20

Does Fashionphile make quote even lower as set when you submit multiple items at same time? It seems like that when I submitted 3 items together than 1 item at once. Did anyone get this case too?


----------



## bagshopr

I got the "Payment Initiated" email on Friday Sep. 10 and the ACH deposit is still not in my account. Usually it is in my account the following business day. They are definitely backed up!


----------



## PopTart

lovewins21 said:


> Yes, I’ve been selling with them since 2017 and have never had a problem until recently. Literally everything has been delayed this time. I received the email stating that the payment was initiated 9/9 and it is still not in my acct. It’s usually in my acct the next morning regardless of what time they initiated it the day before. Not sure what is different this time. Maybe the payment really has not been sent bc it’s still not there.





bagshopr said:


> I got the "Payment Initiated" email on Friday Sep. 10 and the ACH deposit is still not in my account. Usually it is in my account the following business day. They are definitely backed up!



Same here.  I'm waiting on two payments: one was initiated on 9/9 (Thursday) and the other on 9/10 (Friday), and still nothing in my account.  Sounds like it's a Fashionphile issue...but I'm really hoping they payments will come through soon for us!


----------



## muchstuff

I tried calling FP this morning and they now have a message stating that wait times are very long due to staff shortage. The website under "selling" also states long precessing time. I tried calling again a little later and I got the "calling outside of business hours" in the middle of the day...


----------



## Chanel0524

*I was going to come and ask the same thing. Payment via DD initiated on 9/13 and still nothing in my bank account. Normally , it’s always been the next business day. 
Why is it so hard to hire people? Their new business hours are 7am-noon. *


----------



## bagshopr

My ACH transfer is in my bank account. Yay!


----------



## Dannadrew

I have been with Fashionphile since 2016. I’ve sold $17000 of my bags with them. It’s always been so easy. I had one bad experience selling a jumbo to them which I bought from eBay thinking it was real. I paid their authentication and returned it. Recently I sold a batch of Dior gucci and a Celine trio. The Celine was offered at $200 but I just didn’t want it anymore. I bought it from poshmark yrs ago thinking it was real.
I was stunned it wasn’t. I paid the $75 fee to return and now my account is blocked. I can’t sell to Fashionphile again. Wtf. If u buy something and they say it’s fake- no matter how long you have been with them- they block you. That’s outrageous. How do u buy from them if u can’t sell back?!

never again! Be warned!!!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Please clarify. You'd bought the Trio from Poshmark, thinking it was real, then sold it to FP and it turned out to be fake, after which they blocked your account? If that's so, I think they were a little too haste to block you after having so many good transactions. However, it is upon the seller to verify the authenticity of their items before selling them. Especially if you're selling something you'd bought on Poshmark, which doesn't exactly have a stellar reputation. 

However, them offering you a measly $200 for a Celine Trio is... sad.


----------



## Dannadrew

IntheOcean said:


> Please clarify. You'd bought the Trio from Poshmark, thinking it was real, then sold it to FP and it turned out to be fake, after which they blocked your account? If that's so, I think they were a little too haste to block you after having so many good transactions. However, it is upon the seller to verify the authenticity of their items before selling them. Especially if you're selling something you'd bought on Poshmark, which doesn't exactly have a stellar reputation.
> 
> However, them offering you a measly $200 for a Celine Trio is... sad.



I bought a Dior saddle from poshmark which they accepted! I wouldn’t fault poshmark. But I will say their blocking is bad service. How many others will this happen to? Trios now go for about $400-500 on Fashionphile so I get it. Plus this one had marks. I still don’t believe it’s fake but their handling is awful. And yes with all the super fakes out there who dares to sell to Fashionphile at this rate?!??


----------



## IntheOcean

Dannadrew said:


> And yes with all the super fakes out there who dares to sell to Fashionphile at this rate?!??


Superfakes are indeed a PIA. Well, no harm done then, if you don't want to sell to them, then I guess it's not that big of a deal. You can always sell the items yourself on eBay or Vestiaire, or go through TRR. (Though there are fakes there as well.)


----------



## Dannadrew

IntheOcean said:


> Superfakes are indeed a PIA. Well, no harm done then, if you don't want to sell to them, then I guess it's not that big of a deal. You can always sell the items yourself on eBay or Vestiaire, or go through TRR. (Though there are fakes there as well.)



Yes. It’s sad though. They were so easy to sell to and now I don’t want to buy from them. I’ve bought from vestiare. Just got a Loewe puzzle today actually! Just takes longer when u want to get rid of things.


----------



## jellyv

Dannadrew said:


> *I still don’t believe it’s fake but* their handling is awful. And yes with all the super fakes out there


Have it authenticated before you sell it elsewhere, of course. Poshmark has a terrible reputation for letting fakes slip through. Not even a situation of superfakes, either. E.g. this thread post #65,396                                   :
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-4360#post-34737771


----------



## CeeJay

Ylesiya said:


> So they finally came back with the update about the quote saying the initial quote was a mistake, they investigated and will maintain the second quote promising this won't happen again. I'm still pretty upset as this is a quite big mistake to make and I would have never shipped the item to them if I knew their final quote!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the following experience as well: I sent them 4 items in one package, but I received "We've got them!" confirmation email only for one item! Obviously I wrote to them asking what about other 3 items (which are damn expensive as well) and still to receive the response. Or is it normal? I was sending only one item at a time previously.


Uh .. what they did is *ILLEGAL*, it's called "bait & switch"!!!!  I would send them an email (cc: their CEO) and indicate that this occurred.  You might want to ask for your items back and indicate that you would tell your friends about what occurred (as in "word of mouth" can be a good or bad source of information).  I would be beyond BS if they ever tried to pull this stunt with me!  WOW ..


----------



## Hawaiifamily4

I called fashionphile on Friday because i was in the same situation as everyone else. It took them almost 2 1/2 hours to get back to me. I have over $6000 pending for direct deposit and it was DD from fashionphile  last wednesday 9/15. They said the banks for some reason are not depositing the funds as quickly as they  normally do, and I bank at a large institution. I have been selling with them for over 10 years and normally it only takes 1, maybe 2 days for DD. I am going to wait until wednesday to see if it hits, if not then houston we have a problem. I will keep everyone posted on the time frame.


----------



## Hawaiifamily4

bagshopr said:


> My ACH transfer is in my bank account. Yay!


From the day it showed ACH on your account with Fashionphile to the day you saw it in your bank account, how many total days including weekend did it take?


----------



## chaerimk

My bracelet from Tiffany wasn't even fake. I got it service right before selling to them and they say diamonds are not up to "Tiffany standard". I showed them the receipt. they return the bracelet, refund me the $75 and block me from selling. I buy and sold ten of thousands to them like you but never again.


----------



## MiaKing

I have payment initiated last Friday 24th and still not on my account


----------



## Xxmayxx

chaerimk said:


> My bracelet from Tiffany wasn't even fake. I got it service right before selling to them and they say diamonds are not up to "Tiffany standard". I showed them the receipt. they return the bracelet, refund me the $75 and block me from selling. I buy and sold ten of thousands to them like you but never again.



Whoa! So they blocked you even when they're the ones that made the error? Smh


----------



## jessicanoelle

I’m so relieved I’m not the only one experiencing this issue. I wish they would hurry up already and give us our money


----------



## Frappucindy

Same here! Payment was initiated on Monday (Sep 27) but not in account till now... normally it shows the second business day


----------



## Frappucindy

MiaKing said:


> I have payment initiated last Friday 24th and still not on my account


have you received it today?


----------



## MiaKing

No, I'm still waiting


----------



## CeeJay

Frappucindy said:


> Same here! Payment was initiated on Monday (Sep 27) but not in account till now... normally it shows the second business day





Frappucindy said:


> have you received it today?





MiaKing said:


> No, I'm still waiting


Oh boy, this is NOT good .. before their 'merger' with Neiman Marcus, it was usually pretty quick and when they indicated "_Payment initiated_", I would have the $$$ in my Banking Account the next day.  How are they sending the money EFT (Electronic Fund Transfer) or ACH (Automated Clearing House)? .. does anyone know???  EFT should be next day, but ACH could be delayed .. but from what I can remember about these services, the ACH should not be more than 5 days (unless there is a weekend or holiday w/in the 5-day timeframe).  I get very suspicious when companies delay your money because, it means that they are typically doing it purposely so that they can make money on the float .. arrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## MiaKing

I called today and they basically said that payment initiated doesn't really mean that they actually sent the money yet... that just means the payment has been accepted and they sent request to the finance department to release the money to the seller. They gave me email address to finances to write to them if I'll not receive my money till the 1st of October


----------



## Frappucindy

MiaKing said:


> I called today and they basically said that payment initiated doesn't really mean that they actually sent the money yet... that just means the payment has been accepted and they sent request to the finance department to release the money to the seller. They gave me email address to finances to write to them if I'll not receive my money till the 1st of October


I also called them yesterday, and they asked to allow 5 business days


----------



## thkred

I am in same boat. I had payment initiated the 27th and nothing yet. They stated when I called on Wednesday to wait on call back on Oct 4 if not received yet. Something is definitely off knowing in past it was almost always next day after the payment initiated email. They use ACH for direct deposits. Not too happy and a little concerned on this slow pay.


----------



## bagshopr

I returned a bag and it was delivered to them on Monday Sept. 27. I still haven't received an email confirming my return but at least I know it got there. 
Also, I ordered a wallet yesterday during their sale. Then I canceled this morning because I will be going out of town in 10 days, and I feared the package will not get here before then.


----------



## Moxisox

I returned something that was delivered on Sept. 20th, and just received an email on Wednesday about it. So it took a little over a week. No refund yet either.


----------



## shells177

I also received an ach payment initiated for Tues, Sep 28th, and still nothing. I’ve done some research online and found this information on ach payments and examples of payments.  I wonder if there’s any truth to it.


----------



## thkred

shells177 said:


> I also received an ach payment initiated for Tues, Sep 28th, and still nothing. I’ve done some research online and found this information on ach payments and examples of payments.  I wonder if there’s any truth to it.


I have a feeling they are just not processing them as quickly as staying on the “it’s pay day” emails they are stating. It’s very annoying knowing they did manage to photo and put my stuff up already but haven’t paid me yet!


----------



## CaliEdelweiss

MiaKing said:


> I called today and they basically said that payment initiated doesn't really mean that they actually sent the money yet... that just means the payment has been accepted and they sent request to the finance department to release the money to the seller. They gave me email address to finances to write to them if I'll not receive my money till the 1st of October


Hi - Have you got your payment? I also have payment initiated on Sep 24th yet haven't received it. I've been trying to contact them but no luck. Would you mind sharing the email address? Thank you!


----------



## CeeJay

Hawaiifamily4 said:


> I called fashionphile on Friday because i was in the same situation as everyone else. It took them almost 2 1/2 hours to get back to me. I have over $6000 pending for direct deposit and it was DD from fashionphile  last wednesday 9/15. They said the banks for some reason are not depositing the funds as quickly as they  normally do, and I bank at a large institution. I have been selling with them for over 10 years and normally it only takes 1, maybe 2 days for DD. I am going to wait until wednesday to see if it hits, if not then houston we have a problem. I will keep everyone posted on the time frame.


What?!?! .. the "banks are not depositing funds as quickly as normal"??? .. that is UTTER BS!!!!  All Banks have automated systems that automatically deposit monies into your account, BUT .. it may not be seen that day, but the next day (depending on when their process runs).  So, for instance .. EFT is done almost immediately, but .. if the transaction was sent in after 3pm, then you will not see the $$$ until the next day.  ACH is different, and it may take up to 3 business days to see the $$$ (hence the reason why I always use a Direct Deposit which is typically EFT).  

It sounds like their folks are not running things efficiently from their side, not the Banks.  Hours are 7am to NOON??? .. what??? .. only 5 hours of work?  Do they only employ part-time staff?  Hmmm ... lots of questions here ..


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I received the payment initiated email on Friday September 24th and the deposit just finally hit my bank account about 20 minutes ago (October 1st 4:45 pm).


----------



## MiaKing

HarlemBagLady said:


> I received the payment initiated email on Friday September 24th and the deposit just finally hit my bank account about 20 minutes ago (October 1st 4:45 pm).



My payment initiated 24th friday as well and still not on my account


----------



## thkred

MiaKing said:


> My payment initiated 24th friday as well and still not on my account


My payment initiated or it’s payday I received on Monday and another on Tuesday. Hoping I see money early next week. Again super annoying knowing my items are already up for sale but I haven’t been paid yet


----------



## MiaKing

Oh dear, finally it went through. 1st of October after 5pm


----------



## shells177

MiaKing said:


> Oh dear, finally it went through. 1st of October after 5pm


Looks like it’s taking a full week for these payments to come through.  That’s insane.  They should at least give us a heads up that overnight payments are no longer happening and will now take 5-7 business days.  This way, we can avoid extra gray hairs!


----------



## shells177

shells177 said:


> Looks like it’s taking a full week for these payments to come through.  That’s insane.  They should at least give us a heads up that overnight payments are no longer happening and will now take 5-7 business days.  This way, we can avoid extra gray hairs!


Monday morning here and still no payment received. Has anyone else got their payment yet?


----------



## bagshopr

I received a "we got your item and are processing your refund" email this morning. The bag arrived at their address last Monday Sept. 27 so it took a week to get processed. Now I get to wait for the actual refund.


----------



## thkred

shells177 said:


> Monday morning here and still no payment received. Has anyone else got their payment yet?


Nothing here yet for a "payment initiated" on 9/27 or 9/28.  Based on someone else here I'm hoping that I will receive the payment for the 9/27 sometime today or after 5 pm as another purse forum member stated her payment initiated was on 9/24 and recived on 10/1 after 5 pm the actual ach deposit.  Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## jessicanoelle

I got my payment initiated email 9/27 as well and am crossing my fingers I get payment today. Nothing yet so far in my bank account. This is really nervewracking stuff


----------



## lara0112

I have seen a note on their website stating: we are taking longer to process etc.

Also their receiving address is now in NJ, it used to be in Carlsbad directly. It seems they have either outsourced or gotten a new warehouse - it is quite typical when operations scale up, they might change processing times. They are still the best reseller in the market, so I really hope they are doing well.


----------



## Frappucindy

Finally got my payment!! --Timeline: I received the "It's pay day" email on Sep 27 5:14pm and got direct deposit today (Oct 4) around 2pm.


----------



## jessicanoelle

Just got my payment as well literally just now! I am so so relieved


----------



## thkred

Ugh I am still waiting....


----------



## bagshopr

lara0112 said:


> I have seen a note on their website stating: we are taking longer to process etc.
> 
> Also their receiving address is now in NJ, it used to be in Carlsbad directly. It seems they have either outsourced or gotten a new warehouse - it is quite typical when operations scale up, they might change processing times. They are still the best reseller in the market, so I really hope they are doing well.


I agree, they are the best reseller and I have bought and sold many bags with them over the years. I want them to succeed and I hope they can get their staffing issues resolved soon.


----------



## thkred

bagshopr said:


> I agree, they are the best reseller and I have bought and sold many bags with them over the years. I want them to succeed and I hope they can get their staffing issues resolved soon.


Totally agree...I've sold a lot to them over the years and even thru covid last year it wasn't this bad so that is sort of scary.


----------



## thkred

And I got payment!!!!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Moxisox said:


> I returned something that was delivered on Sept. 20th, and just received an email on Wednesday about it. So it took a little over a week. No refund yet either.



Seems like this might be their pattern. I returned something and received confirmation it was delivered there the next day (this past friday). I ordered something during their sale which I can see in my credit card activity as a purchase BUT I still don't see the refund. You bet my returned item is already posted on the FP website as a new item. (also still waiting for my new purchase to deliver, but it's coming from NJ)


----------



## Coach Superfan

lara0112 said:


> I have seen a note on their website stating: we are taking longer to process etc.
> 
> Also their receiving address is now in NJ, it used to be in Carlsbad directly. It seems they have either outsourced or gotten a new warehouse - it is quite typical when operations scale up, they might change processing times. They are still the best reseller in the market, so I really hope they are doing well.


It depends on where the item is located. Carlsbad is their largest location, but they have smaller warehouses in NJ and SF. I bought something during their sale and it shipped the next day, so things aren't necessarily always going to process within a longer timeframe. But because my item is coming from NJ it will take longer. Typically the items I've bought have come from Carlsbad so they usually arrive within 1-2 days of purchase. It seems like they are taking longer to process refunds and paying out sellers, IMO. They wasted no time relisting and item I shipped back as a return. I am still waiting on my refund.


----------



## jessicanoelle

thkred said:


> And I got payment!!!!


Woohoo! That’s great news! It really does sound like we should expect a solid week before we get paid should we sell to them again in the near future.


----------



## lara0112

Coach Superfan said:


> It depends on where the item is located. Carlsbad is their largest location, but they have smaller warehouses in NJ and SF. I bought something during their sale and it shipped the next day, so things aren't necessarily always going to process within a longer timeframe. But because my item is coming from NJ it will take longer. Typically the items I've bought have come from Carlsbad so they usually arrive within 1-2 days of purchase. It seems like they are taking longer to process refunds and paying out sellers, IMO. They wasted no time relisting and item I shipped back as a return. I am still waiting on my refund.


with a purchase, I agree. But any sales/returns are now directed to NJ, according to what I have seen over the past few months. They seem to take longer processing a returned item and then the refund. Could be cashflow management, could be internal processing/communications.


----------



## thkred

lara0112 said:


> with a purchase, I agree. But any sales/returns are now directed to NJ, according to what I have seen over the past few months. They seem to take longer processing a returned item and then the refund. Could be cashflow management, could be internal processing/communications.


It may be based on where you live.  I'm in AZ and my recent sales to them went to Carlsbad still


----------



## Pygmy

I stumbled across this thread while I was researching the Fashionphile sales process and waiting for my payments to post. I figured it might be helpful to share my timeline just in case someone else needs a frame of reference. Please note that this was my first time selling through Fashionphile so I don't know if my experience is common (I opted to do a buyout and get my payments through direct deposit):

Submitted items for quote: 9/5/21
Received quote response: 9/7/21
Shipped items to warehouse: 9/12/21
Items delivered/scanned in to warehouse: 9/23/21
Date that Fashionphile posted payment (per their website): 9/29/21
Date that the money actually hit my bank: 10/5/21


----------



## kadya

Pygmy said:


> I stumbled across this thread while I was researching the Fashionphile sales process and waiting for my payments to post. I figured it might be helpful to share my timeline just in case someone else needs a frame of reference. Please note that this was my first time selling through Fashionphile so I don't know if my experience is common (I opted to do a buyout and get my payments through direct deposit):
> 
> Submitted items for quote: 9/5/21
> Received quote response: 9/7/21
> Shipped items to warehouse: 9/12/21
> Items delivered/scanned in to warehouse: 9/23/21
> Date that Fashionphile posted payment (per their website): 9/29/21
> Date that the money actually hit my bank: 10/5/21



I haven’t sold for awhile, but I was curious how it compared to my experience from April of this year. It was 2 weeks from quote to payment. I live in the Midwest, for shipping timeframe reference. Did it take nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver it to FP, or is that how long you had to wait for FP to send you the email that they received your items?

Submitted quote - Tues 3/30
Quote received - Thurs 4/1, I disputed and it was adjusted Fri 4/2
Shipped to warehouse - Monday 4/5
Scanned in at warehouse per tracking - Friday 4/9
“We received your items” email - Monday 4/12
Payment initiated email - Tuesday 4/13
Direct deposit hit my account - Wed 4/14


----------



## thkred

kadya said:


> I haven’t sold for awhile, but I was curious how it compared to my experience from April of this year. It was 2 weeks from quote to payment. I live in the Midwest, for shipping timeframe reference. Did it take nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver it to FP, or is that how long you had to wait for FP to send you the email that they received your items?
> 
> Submitted quote - Tues 3/30
> Quote received - Thurs 4/1, I disputed and it was adjusted Fri 4/2
> Shipped to warehouse - Monday 4/5
> Scanned in at warehouse per tracking - Friday 4/9
> “We received your items” email - Monday 4/12
> Payment initiated email - Tuesday 4/13
> Direct deposit hit my account - Wed 4/14


My items only took 2 days to ship from Phoenix to Carlsbad and they were scanned in within a day or two of arrival which surprised me compared to June 2020 when it was really slow about a week to process in.  The part that is now a slow down is the payment processing....it was when you got the "you've been paid" email about 24 hrs later showed in account but now it's taking 5-7 days to hit bank.


----------



## Pygmy

kadya said:


> I haven’t sold for awhile, but I was curious how it compared to my experience from April of this year. It was 2 weeks from quote to payment. I live in the Midwest, for shipping timeframe reference. Did it take nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver it to FP, or is that how long you had to wait for FP to send you the email that they received your items?
> 
> Submitted quote - Tues 3/30
> Quote received - Thurs 4/1, I disputed and it was adjusted Fri 4/2
> Shipped to warehouse - Monday 4/5
> Scanned in at warehouse per tracking - Friday 4/9
> “We received your items” email - Monday 4/12
> Payment initiated email - Tuesday 4/13
> Direct deposit hit my account - Wed 4/14



Hi! It took nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver the package to FP. I dropped it off at my local UPS store on 9/12 around 9:30am EST and the UPS tracking info states that it was delivered on 9/23 at 12:18pm. I assumed the delays were due to low staffing and/or general slowness due to COVID. I got an email on 9/28 from FP notifying me that they got the items and another one on 9/29 stating that they'd initiated payment, but the money didn't actually hit my bank until 10/5. It was exactly one month from quote to payment.


----------



## kadya

Pygmy said:


> Hi! It took nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver the package to FP. I dropped it off at my local UPS store on 9/12 around 9:30am EST and the UPS tracking info states that it was delivered on 9/23 at 12:18pm. I assumed the delays were due to low staffing and/or general slowness due to COVID. I got an email on 9/28 from FP notifying me that they got the items and another one on 9/29 stating that they'd initiated payment, but the money didn't actually hit my bank until 10/5. It was exactly one month from quote to payment.



Dang that sounds like an all-around headache! The fact that FP had it in their possession for almost two weeks before you actually got paid is so unacceptable IMO. Why are they sending the “we initiated payment” email when it’s clearly not the case? It used to be a next-day deposit and it’s not like banking rules have changed lol. 

I’m glad I popped into this thread. Like I said, I haven’t sold to them since the spring, and I was going to send in another item for a quote but I think I’ll hold off. I’m not about these Tradesy-esque processing times


----------



## Florasun

This isn't for selling - but I did a couple of returns in September. I filled out the forms online, and shipped the items from my local UPS store. In about a week the refunds hit my bank account. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Thank you to @Pygmy and @kadya  for providing the full timeline of your experiences. I just sent a bag to Fashionphile yesterday so I was curious how long it would take to authenticate it and process the payment. It looks like I should sit back and relax for a while. A long long while. Lol. 

i really appreciate the information. At least now my expectations are in check and I won’t freak out over any delays.


----------



## youngster

hillsidegirl said:


> Thank you to @Pygmy and @kadya  for providing the full timeline of your experiences. I just sent a bag to Fashionphile yesterday so I was curious how long it would take to authenticate it and process the payment. It looks like I should sit back and relax for a while. A long long while. Lol.
> 
> i really appreciate the information. At least now my expectations are in check and I won’t freak out over any delays.



This was my experience just this past week.  I dropped an item off at UPS on Monday.  FP received it and sent me an email on Thursday acknowledging receipt. They processed it on Friday and paid me the same day via Paypal.  No Paypal fees were deducted either so FP absorbed those, I assume.  After all the reports and various threads on delays in processing and in payment, I was prepared to wait 3+ weeks. Instead it was shockingly fast!


----------



## lara0112

youngster said:


> This was my experience just this past week.  I dropped an item off at UPS on Monday.  FP received it and sent me an email on Thursday acknowledging receipt. They processed it on Friday and paid me the same day via Paypal.  No Paypal fees were deducted either so FP absorbed those, I assume.  After all the reports and various threads on delays in processing and in payment, I was prepared to wait 3+ weeks. Instead it was shockingly fast!


which facility did you ship to? My personal feeling is also that overall they have improved their situation (in terms of responsiveness of customer service last week was quite difficult, better this week) as far as speed is concerned.


----------



## youngster

I'm in the Pac NW so I shipped to Carlsbad.  They always have me ship there.


----------



## lara0112

youngster said:


> I'm in the Pac NW so I shipped to Carlsbad.  They always have me ship there.


Yes, i believe that is the most reliable option. Usually fast turnaround time and fairly reliable


----------



## hillsidegirl

Just wanted to provide a mid-process update in case anyone else is patiently waiting for Fashionphile to works it’s way through their purchase process…

I shipped my bag to Carlsbad last week. It arrived early on Friday, October 29th and I received an email that Fashionphile had received the bag later that same day. Then the website stated the bag was processing until mid-morning today, when the payment status changed to “supplier needs payment of…”. So, it took just over 3 biz days for Fashionphile to process and authenticate the bag. Not too bad. I’ll update when the funds actually hit my account - that seems to be the most common log jam lately.


----------



## lara0112

Carlsbad location has always been super reliable and fast. My problem is with their NJ facility - I personally will not ship there again.


----------



## hillsidegirl

lara0112 said:


> Carlsbad location has always been super reliable and fast. My problem is with their NJ facility - I personally will not ship there again.


I totally agree. The same holds true when buying something that is warehoused in NJ - the operations there are no where near as professional or efficient as in Carlsbad. Hopefully Fashionphile will work out the kinks at that warehouse/office soon and elevate their customer service to the same level as that at Carlsbad.


----------



## thkred

hillsidegirl said:


> Just wanted to provide a mid-process update in case anyone else is patiently waiting for Fashionphile to works it’s way through their purchase process…
> 
> I shipped my bag to Carlsbad last week. It arrived early on Friday, October 29th and I received an email that Fashionphile had received the bag later that same day. Then the website stated the bag was processing until mid-morning today, when the payment status changed to “supplier needs payment of…”. So, it took just over 3 biz days for Fashionphile to process and authenticate the bag. Not too bad. I’ll update when the funds actually hit my account - that seems to be the most common log jam lately.


Yes I shipped same day on the 29th...my items were checked in on Nov 2 and I already have today the "It's Pay Day" email on one of the items but I'm anticipating that it will be similar to last go round which means I'll be happy if I see it in my account via ACH by next Wednesday. Definitely didn't take that long in the past.  I'll also update if I see the payment any sooner with this round.


----------



## thkred

Holy crud and hallelujah!  Got the "it's payday" yesterday and the pay is in my account today!  Hope whatever issues were going on are resolved that means!


----------



## hillsidegirl

thkred said:


> Holy crud and hallelujah! Got the "it's payday" yesterday and the pay is in my account today! Hope whatever issues were going on are resolved that means!


That’s tremendous. I’m still sitting with the “supplier needs payment” status.


----------



## thkred

hillsidegirl said:


> That’s tremendous. I’m still sitting with the “supplier needs payment” status.


We'll see what today's "it's payday" email means tomorrow I have payment again or not.  Here's to hoping it does!


----------



## hillsidegirl

One last update from me…the payment from Fashionphile is now listed as pending in my bank account. Woo hoo! So to summarize the timeline:

Oct 28: shipped
oct 29: received email noting bag was received (matching UPS tracking)
nov 3: website status changed from “processing” to “supplier needs payment”
nov 4: received email noting payment was sent
nov 5: payment pending in bank account

so it took exactly one week to get from the bag arriving on the dock to payment showing up in my bank account….not bad at all.


----------



## KimmieLynn

very unprofessional behavior


----------



## Debbie65

Hi there!  Just curious if anyone has sold a  Chanel Boy, the "old medium" size in lambskin to Fashionphile recently?  I have one I'm wanting to sell and I'm just want an idea what I can expect.  I paid about $5k (without tax) for mine in 2020.  The Boys are not selling that high on Fashionphile.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Debbie65 said:


> Hi there!  Just curious if anyone has sold a  Chanel Boy, the "old medium" size in lambskin to Fashionphile recently?  I have one I'm wanting to sell and I'm just want an idea what I can expect.  I paid about $5k (without tax) for mine in 2020.  The Boys are not selling that high on Fashionphile.


I have not owned this bag (yet) but it's worth just shooting them a request for a sales quote. My uneducated rough guess is they will quote you about $2k less than what that bag sells for. Color and condition will factor into their quote as well as how much stock they currently already have in your exact style/color.


----------



## Schon729

I sold an old medium black lamb skin boy about six months ago.. came with dust bag and authenticity bag and was in what I would consider “very good” condition. I was quoted 3500.


----------



## Debbie65

Schon729 said:


> I sold an old medium black lamb skin boy about six months ago.. came with dust bag and authenticity bag and was in what I would consider “very good” condition. I was quoted 3500.


Wow!  That is a nice return.  I think black usually gets the best return.  I can not recall the exact name color for mine, I would have to look on the tag (which is stored away) but it is "something beige".  It's actually a very pretty warm nude with a peachy undertone. It's hard to describe, but basically it's a warm nude with the aged gold hardware. I would say it's in very good condition,  pretty much near perfect. I only used it a handful of times.  I'm not sure how popular this beige color is.  I will submit my pics and see what I get just to get an idea.  I'll be using the money towards a new Lady Dior ABC bag in small.  I see myself using that bag more.  The old medium just doesn't have enough space inside.  Does anyone have an idea how much the medium boys are now in lambskin?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lookelou

labellusting said:


> @RataDrawitra I have the same question as well! I submitted a buyout from them the other day and I got a pretty decent offer and now i’m nervous lol


hello- I went ahead and sold to Opulent Habits late last year.  The experience was great!  I sent the bag over to her, she received it and responded immediately that she had received the shipment (even before the fed ex notification) and then again a day later when she had checked the bag in.  Mine was a buyout, and I received the money within the next 24 hours.  I just sent off another bag yesterday to consign- so I will let you know how that goes!  the contract is super detailed and well explained.  I think Opulent Habits is a great option for selling.  I always look at them to buy now first too!


----------



## labellusting

Lookelou said:


> hello- I went ahead and sold to Opulent Habits late last year.  The experience was great!  I sent the bag over to her, she received it and responded immediately that she had received the shipment (even before the fed ex notification) and then again a day later when she had checked the bag in.  Mine was a buyout, and I received the money within the next 24 hours.  I just sent off another bag yesterday to consign- so I will let you know how that goes!  the contract is super detailed and well explained.  I think Opulent Habits is a great option for selling.  I always look at them to buy now first too!


I actually ended up selling one of my chanel’s to them when they were doing buyouts. I totally agree with you, she made the process seamless and easy as can be with constant communication and had my funds ready to go like the next day!! I’ll def use them again! good luck with your consignment


----------



## Lulumelons

Agree with you about opulenthabits, owner darcy truly love chanel and pretty floral dress. Katherine too.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I recently bought two pricey bags from FP. Within one month (the return policy time limit) they sent E Mails requesting that I sell the bags back to them at their ‘Buy back’ price. I laughed each time the E Mail requests popped up. Does FP really think I want to lose $$$$ after a few weeks so they can boost the price $$$$ over what I paid? I miss the old, pre-Neiman Marcus FP (where the price of pre-loved Birkins was $12,000USD, not $30,000USD).


----------



## idlehen

Sourisbrune said:


> I recently bought two pricey bags from FP. Within one month (the return policy time limit) they sent E Mails requesting that I sell the bags back to them at their ‘Buy back’ price. I laughed each time the E Mail requests popped up. Does FP really think I want to lose $$$$ after a few weeks so they can boost the price $$$$ over what I paid? I miss the old, pre-Neiman Marcus FP (where the price of pre-loved Birkins was $12,000USD, not $30,000USD).


I just got this email too. I thought they gave you a year to do their refresh program (sell back for 75%) but apparently it's only a few months. I wonder who takes them up in this? After a year I might want to sell back at 75% but why would I sell back only after 3 months? I guess they are banking on people who bought, missed the return window, then regretted it? But the amount I'd lose out on the tax I had to pay makes it no way worth it...


----------



## Coach Superfan

There are so many medium CFs for over $10,000. These are excluding exotics. Someone tell me why this bag is over $13k USD?


----------



## bagsaremyjam

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> I bought and then did sell it later on whatever reasons it doesn't matter. I never wanted to make money or even make break even for selling to Fashionphile. I have been selling with them for years , just recently they are giving Buy out offers very low compare to the past that I used to satisfy. I just declined their offers and went to others reseller. I even do consignment with Ann Fab Find who is the best IMO. Thank you for your input and I am always honest describing the conditions.



They offer lower quotes based on demand. So even if you see a bag similar to yours, the same color and condition, they likely have too much inventory and/or it’s not moving, or it’s not a popular item.

I have a brand new pair of Gucci Princetowns I’ve never worn. I submitted it to sell, but held on to them. A month later I resubmitted and the offer was 50% less than the previous one. It’s because they have too many in stock that’s not moving. I also submitted a new, unused LV toiletry pochette 19 and they wouldn’t accept it because they have sooo much in their inventory.


----------



## Sourisbrune

idlehen said:


> I just got this email too. I thought they gave you a year to do their refresh program (sell back for 75%) but apparently it's only a few months. I wonder who takes them up in this? After a year I might want to sell back at 75% but why would I sell back only after 3 months? I guess they are banking on people who bought, missed the return window, then regretted it? But the amount I'd lose out on the tax I had to pay makes it no way worth it...


What surprised me is the change in their ‘Buyback’ percentage. It used to be 75% within the first year—now it’s 75% months 1-3, 70% months 4-6 and 65% months 7-9. Thus, the phrase ‘…up to 75%.’


----------



## Rockysmom

I’ve gotten a few very low ball offers lately so I’m trying my luck elsewhere


----------



## idlehen

Sourisbrune said:


> What surprised me is the change in their ‘Buyback’ percentage. It used to be 75% within the first year—now it’s 75% months 1-3, 70% months 4-6 and 65% months 7-9. Thus, the phrase ‘…up to 75%.’


65%! That would only be worth it if they take any condition and I managed to damage the bag during the year lol.


----------



## lvlitigator

Rockysmom said:


> I’ve gotten a few very low ball offers lately so I’m trying my luck elsewhere


Their offers lately have been more insulting than they were previously. They were already ridiculous too.


----------



## Chanel0524

They offered me $100 for a popular card holder with no wear. And $300 for a brand new pair of beige and black ballerina flats. 
R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S


----------



## glitzgal97

Chanel0524 said:


> They offered me $100 for a popular card holder with no wear. And $300 for a brand new pair of beige and black ballerina flats.
> R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S


Absurd.  Should we just turn to ebay/poshmark then?!  Where are people having the best luck selling?


----------



## glitzgal97

Fashionphile offered me $350 for brand new lambskin flats, $150 for brand new chanel pool slides, $3k for brand new 21s sakura pink lambskin mini, 3k for a brand new glazed goatskin medium boy, and $150 for brand new Louboutins that retail for $1k 

yup no thanks, I'll try my luck on ebay


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I know this is not the norm, but I recently got a great offer from FP for one of my LV bags. I had submitted the same bag about 6 months ago and received an offer $1.5k lower than this most recent offer. They didn’t have any of that particular style on the site when I submitted this most recent time, so think the formula really does (understandably) depend on the stock they have available when you submit.


----------



## poopsie

glitzgal97 said:


> Fashionphile offered me $350 for brand new lambskin flats, $150 for brand new chanel pool slides, $3k for brand new 21s sakura pink lambskin mini, 3k for a brand new glazed goatskin medium boy, and $150 for brand new Louboutins that retail for $1k
> 
> yup no thanks, I'll try my luck on ebay



You're an OG. Have you considered the MP?
FP is not the only game in town. Did you submit to AFF or Yoogi's?
Do you have a history of selling high ticket items on eBay? I haven't sold there for years (they basically eliminated any seller protection) but you used to be limited to how much $$$$ you could list if you didn't.
These are high fraud items. As there is no such thing as "no returns" on eBay or PP how will you protect yourself? 
Shoes are a particularly hard item to sell.....even for professional consigners. They are size specific and tend to sit longer taking up space and have a high return rate. Hence a lower offering price. 
The tax laws have changed. Shipping has gone through the roof. Overseas resellers have absolutely glutted the market
I used to buy and resell with abandon. Then the secondary market went through all kinds of changes and that came to a screeching halt. My days of reckless buying were over. I am exceedingly cautious with any purchases now.  I only purchase where I can return things and if I have *any* doubts, things are sent back within the return time frame.


----------



## glitzgal97

poopsie said:


> You're an OG. Have you considered the MP?
> FP is not the only game in town. Did you submit to AFF or Yoogi's?
> Do you have a history of selling high ticket items on eBay? I haven't sold there for years (they basically eliminated any seller protection) but you used to be limited to how much $$$$ you could list if you didn't.
> These are high fraud items. As there is no such thing as "no returns" on eBay or PP how will you protect yourself?
> Shoes are a particularly hard item to sell.....even for professional consigners. They are size specific and tend to sit longer taking up space and have a high return rate. Hence a lower offering price.
> The tax laws have changed. Shipping has gone through the roof. Overseas resellers have absolutely glutted the market
> I used to buy and resell with abandon. Then the secondary market went through all kinds of changes and that came to a screeching halt. My days of reckless buying were over. I am exceedingly cautious with any purchases now.  I only purchase where I can return things and if I have *any* doubts, things are sent back within the return time frame.



Thank you so much for your thoughts!!!  I haven't sold anything in years and recently decided it was time to pare down my collection (I did a lot of damage shopping wise the last year and somehow I now have over 20 bags/WOCs from chanel...not sure how that happened )

Will definitely check out AFF, Yoogi's, and the marketplace and be extremely careful with ebay - thank you!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I remember pre-COVID, Fashionphile opened a counter at Neiman Marcus in my location. I approached the lady to ask a question, but she flat out ignored me. There was no one within the proximity, so yeah, she ignored me like I didn't exist.

So no. A bad feeling about Fashionphile from that moment on.


----------



## fabdiva

I just got an offer of 1400 for Chanel combat boots in very good condition, around 7 months old, worn 2x.  Bag Borrow Steal offered $600!!  The boots cost 1800 but the sell well above that on the resell market.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

glitzgal97 said:


> Fashionphile offered me $350 for brand new lambskin flats, $150 for brand new chanel pool slides, $3k for brand new 21s sakura pink lambskin mini, 3k for a brand new glazed goatskin medium boy, and $150 for brand new Louboutins that retail for $1k
> 
> yup no thanks, I'll try my luck on ebay



Unless you’re selling extremely in demand items, you will not receive over or close to what you paid with Chanel or other popular brands. From experience, the items you’re selling are not in high demand, even if they’re brand new. If you’re selling a Chanel caviar mini in a classic color, or you have a mini or classic in a unicorn color, or a very popular Chanel item, don’t expect a high offer. If you go to TRR you’ll likely get even less, although some items sell higher there than on Fashionphile.


----------



## AEGIS

Honestly a lot of people just whine and seem to expect over retail or close to retail for their items.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

AEGIS said:


> Honestly a lot of people just whine and seem to expect over retail or close to retail for their items.



100%! The only time that will happen is if you have a very in demand piece that commands a high resale value. Otherwise no. Just because it’s a designer piece in new/unused condition does not mean you will get retail or over retail. You would know that if you research the resale sites and stay current with designer collections and fashion.


----------



## poopsie

IMO the pandemic hit some sort of a reset button
From what I can tell a lot of people found they liked working from home and if/when offered the option stuck with it. Several parents we know decided to keep their children schooled from home. Some of us decided to retire a few years earlier than originally planned. Travel and vacation plans either cancelled or dramatically altered. 
For so many the focus and purposes of our lives have shifted. 
I am more into work out clothes than work clothes so it makes it a bit easier to not buy a new bag/shoes/outfit every time I go shopping. 
With all the Zoom meetings lots of us upped our jewelry game. All that lockdown got folks involved in home improvements on a massive scale. 
I have lots of pandemic purchases I want to unload. I shopped because I was bored and they were mostly impulse purchases. Multiply that by a few million and there is bound to be a glut of stuff on the resale market now


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I think people expect that because these items are expensive and because influencers  talk about them as “investment bags,” they’re going to make money or at least break even if they sell. It’s a dangerous mindset to have


----------



## jiljenner

ItsPurseonal said:


> I think people expect that because these items are expensive and because influencers  talk about them as “investment bags,” they’re going to make money or at least break even if they sell. It’s a dangerous mindset to have


I totally agree. While the past few years have been a boon for the business of reselling, people need to remember that the past few years have also been _extraordinary_. Unless items for resell were years old, newer versions of said items were relatively unchanged (or changed in such a way as to be perceived as "lesser than," such as gold-plated versus non-gold-plated Classic Flaps), _and _retail price increases had since been thousands of dollars, it was unheard of to command current retail or more on the vast majority of luxury goods prior to this pandemic-induced mania. 

The people who did best during this current environment were those offloading years-old or decades-old items that had been well-maintained. Those who engaged in "flipping"--buying coveted items at retail, and then reselling them weeks or months later to take advantage of usually a single price increase--made enough (or professed to have made enough) to recoup a sizable percentage of their initial "investment" over the past 3-5 years.* I would caution that they should not expect that to be the case going forward.*

The luxury market, like the tech sector, the housing market, and arguably the entirety of global stock markets, have enjoyed the tremendous benefit of a bubble. When it bursts, flippers and certain aspirational shoppers (those who could not actually afford the goods they bought, but could in recent history reasonably expect to recoup all or a portion of their spend) should be prepared to either enjoy those goods as part of their semi-permanent collections, or _lose _money on their "investments" if ever the time comes that they should need to sell. 

*For those who need the reminder: "The value of an investment could decline significantly and without warning, including to zero." This is boilerplate text in nearly any investment prospectus.*


----------



## Marleah

i find offers from fashionphile mixed…if I don’t like a quote, I wait 30days and resubmit…sometimes the 2nd offer is much higher.

i also just submit my bags for a quote even if they qualify for the buyback program - I am always offered more with a quote.


----------



## helloivy20

Hi! I know this is a kinda old thread, but anyone sold recently and seeing delays? I sent in a bag. It was delivered today, but I haven’t gotten the “we received your bag email.” I usually get it within a few hours. I’m assuming they’re backed up?


----------



## cathead87

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! I know this is a kinda old thread, but anyone sold recently and seeing delays? I sent in a bag. It was delivered today, but I haven’t gotten the “we received your bag email.” I usually get it within a few hours. I’m assuming they’re backed up?


My bag was delivered yesterday and I received an email a few hours later. Bag was checked in and store credit issued today.

I wouldn’t be bothered by it yet.


----------



## Pygmy

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! I know this is a kinda old thread, but anyone sold recently and seeing delays? I sent in a bag. It was delivered today, but I haven’t gotten the “we received your bag email.” I usually get it within a few hours. I’m assuming they’re backed up?



I sold a bag around one month ago and it took approximately 5 days between the time the bag hit the warehouse and the time it took for them to scan it in and send me the confirmation email.


----------



## fpdsb

Wow! I didn't know they block you for that.


----------



## Cute2Chic

Just left fashionphile today they lowballed me $3500 for my new classic medium flap I almost fainted. Who do they think they are?


----------



## CocoGlitter

Cute2Chic said:


> Just left fashionphile today they lowballed me $3500 for my new classic medium flap I almost fainted. Who do they think they are?


That’s crazy especially with the prices they are selling at!


----------



## Cute2Chic

CocoGlitter said:


> That’s crazy especially with the prices they are selling at!


Yes it’s $8800 retail and I saw one of the same bag on their site for $10,500 it’s totally unethical


----------



## Debbie65

Cute2Chic said:


> Just left fashionphile today they lowballed me $3500 for my new classic medium flap I almost fainted. Who do they think they are?


Wow and woW backwards!  Wow again.  I'm SPEECHLESS!  Did you happen to ask why they offered so low when the bag is new and retails for over $8k?  Not that it matters but just curious in what they had to say about that. I never sold at Rebag but I heard they give better quotes.  I think they have a shop in LA.  Wow, that's really is a crazy cray cray low ball quote!


----------



## Cali2HI

I’ve found it’s better to sell on eBay, Poshmark or Tradesy since you can set your price. I’ve had better quotes from Yoogi’s when comparing to Rebag and Fashiophile for some of my bags.


----------



## Coco.lover

That's interesting because Yogi has always lowballed me to the point I got offended. Fashionphile has phases where they lowball you and then times where its a good price. Since Neiman bought them its been mainly lowballs. Before submitting anything to Fashionphile you should see if they have a lot of the of item you want to sell. If they do you can expect a lower quote. Wait a while for them to sell and submit again. 


Cali2HI said:


> I’ve found it’s better to sell on eBay, Poshmark or Tradesy since you can set your price. I’ve had better quotes from Yoogi’s when comparing to Rebag and Fashiophile for some of my bags.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Coco.lover said:


> That's interesting because Yogi has always lowballed me to the point I got offended. Fashionphile has phases where they lowball you and then times where its a good price. Since Neiman bought them its been mainly lowballs. Before submitting anything to Fashionphile you should see if they have a lot of the of item you want to sell. If they do you can expect a lower quote. Wait a while for them to sell and submit again.



I agree. Yoogi's has the worst quotes by far. Fashionphile does have offensively low quotes at times, but never as consistently and reliably as bad as Yoogi's. I don't even bother trying anymore because it's just a complete waste of my time.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

What do you think is a fair quote for a medium classic double flap - black caviar gold hardware? It’s in excellent condition but a few years old.


----------



## onlyk

rachelspendsmoney said:


> What do you think is a fair quote for a medium classic double flap - black caviar gold hardware? It’s in excellent condition but a few years old.


$3,500 - $7,500


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

onlyk said:


> $3,500 - $7,500



That’s a very wide range! But that sounds like what Fashionphile has been offering everyone here.


----------



## lifewithcoco

Coco Approved has fair quotes… although their original Instagram was taken down


----------



## onlyk

rachelspendsmoney said:


> That’s a very wide range! But that sounds like what Fashionphile has been offering everyone here.


Condition, accessories, when and where to sell makes the quotes various. And frankly, I might buy it at top of $7,500 last year but not now


----------



## Coach Superfan

Cute2Chic said:


> Just left fashionphile today they lowballed me $3500 for my new classic medium flap I almost fainted. Who do they think they are?





Debbie65 said:


> Wow and woW backwards!  Wow again.  I'm SPEECHLESS!  Did you happen to ask why they offered so low when the bag is new and retails for over $8k?  Not that it matters but just curious in what they had to say about that. I never sold at Rebag but I heard they give better quotes.  I think they have a shop in LA.  Wow, that's really is a crazy cray cray low ball quote!



I've only submitted one purse for a quote and both times I went back to ask about it and both times they upped their offer. The first time they upped it by like $200 and the second time they were going to decline (the same item both times) my bag altogether but then finally offered me a quote that was lower than the first time I submitted it. It had probably been about 2 years in between. Needless to say, I declined their quotes and am hanging on to my bag. The price difference between what they offered me and what they've been selling it for is about $5-7k less.


----------



## WingNut

I've posted this on other threads, but the last few years I've had insultingly low offers from FP. The exception to that is a Birkin asked for quotes from FP, tRR, ReBag. The highest Buyout was tRR. FP was "only" $1K lower, ReBag was $4K(!!) lower than tRR for buyout. about 3.5 years ago I had a great experience selling to FP, although that was for consignment.


----------



## ProShopper1

I have several items I plan on selling, but I’ve been waiting for the right price. A couple were just below what I wanted and I was tired of trying to sell them so I was going to suck it up and accept..except I forgot and missed out. I haven’t gotten that offer again (first it was $350..then $300..then $350 again..and the past 2 times $300). I keep resubmitting because now I’m just annoyed that I know they’d give me $350, so I’m not taking less. I tried calling and they said it’s based on what’s selling, how much they have, etc blah blah tough luck. All of my other items have been quoted significantly less than previous times. What’s going on with them? Did they change their rates? I know one item that they quoted me $2250 for has been listed for $4500+ (same giftable condition and only posted like a week later).


----------



## Debbie65

Coach Superfan said:


> I've only submitted one purse for a quote and both times I went back to ask about it and both times they upped their offer. The first time they upped it by like $200 and the second time they were going to decline (the same item both times) my bag altogether but then finally offered me a quote that was lower than the first time I submitted it. It had probably been about 2 years in between. Needless to say, I declined their quotes and am hanging on to my bag. The price difference between what they offered me and what they've been selling it for is about $5-7k less.


Wow!  Yes hold onto your bags. No excuse but I think when they have somewhat of an abundance of the same bag, and they are not selling quickly, they will offer less as the longer they hold on to the bags, the price drops. But still $5k to 7k shortage is insane!


----------



## southlake01

Hello!

I am super close to accepting FashionPhile's offer for my Neverfull. I haven't had much luck advertising it on a couple of local sites, and I'm not willing to take the risk of selling it online via PayPal Goods & Services.

Anyway, my question is how quickly does FashionPhile pay you once they receive the bag? Is it immediate or several weeks after? There's no mention of time in their offer or instructions. Thank you!


----------



## MmeM124

It was pretty quickly if I recall. I think they sent me a check within a week. I brought it in to a Neiman Marcus though instead of shipping it in myself.


----------



## southlake01

MmeM124 said:


> It was pretty quickly if I recall. I think they sent me a check within a week. I brought it in to a Neiman Marcus though instead of shipping it in myself.


Thank you. I just found this on their FAQ:

"Consignment payments are processed after the item has been sold and shipped to the new buyer."

So your item must have sold quickly then?


----------



## EverSoElusive

If you are doing a buyout, not consignment, check out this particular FAQ: https://help.fashionphile.com/s/art...essing-timeframe-for-item-s-that-I-am-selling

I've sold multiple items to them and I've always gotten paid on time, sometimes earlier.


----------



## southlake01

Ok I didn't realize there were two different types of offers- Buyout or Consignment. They've given me a Buyout offer which is what I wanted. Hopefully that means faster payment. Thank you.


----------



## MmeM124

southlake01 said:


> Thank you. I just found this on their FAQ:
> 
> "Consignment payments are processed after the item has been sold and shipped to the new buyer."
> 
> So your item must have sold quickly then?



Mine was buyout, not consignment.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

In the eBay forum there is a thread about fashionphile experiences and alot of posts are about buying and selling ..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

southlake01 said:


> Ok I didn't realize there were two different types of offers- Buyout or Consignment. They've given me a Buyout offer which is what I wanted. Hopefully that means faster payment. Thank you.


I haven’t sold to Fashionphile but I have to Yoogis Closet and Couture USA and they both have a buyout (direct purchase ) offer and consignment. Buyout means you get your money quicker but may not get as much as consignment where you have to wait for a person to buy it before getting your money. Yoogis and Couture USA differ on how they pay out for consignment. But they are both awesome work with!!


----------



## southlake01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> In the eBay forum there is a thread about fashionphile experiences and alot of posts are about buying and selling ..


Thank you. Didn't know that forum existed!


----------



## southlake01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I haven’t sold to Fashionphile but I have to Yoogis Closet and Couture USA and they both have a buyout (direct purchase ) offer and consignment. Buyout means you get your money quicker but may not get as much as consignment where you have to wait for a person to buy it before getting your money. Yoogis and Couture USA differ on how they pay out for consignment. But they are both awesome work with!!



Thank you!


----------



## Aurora2015

I have sold 3 of my bags with them, took a couple days after delivered to get money through Paypal.


----------



## Georgee girl

I also have sold several items as the buyout option.  A little scary shipping your preloved item off however, the payment came quickly.


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve sold 2 Gucci belt bags to them recently, and they’ve paid me within a day or two of receiving them.


----------



## southlake01

Awesome, thank you everyone! I just accepted their Buyout offer of $850 for my 5 year old Neverfull. Bag Borrow or Steal came back at $875 but Fashionphile seems to be a larger company with more positive user reviews on here, so I feel more confident in selecting the slightly lower offer. Happy to be selling this bag finally - over it after 5 years


----------



## youssefm

Make sure you sign up for direct deposit rather than a check as well, it'll be faster  I've literally gotten payment within 3 days when I sold my Tiffany bracelet a few months ago. Congrats! It's definitely easier when they can just take it off your hands. Never had an issue with them.


----------



## southlake01

youssefm said:


> Make sure you sign up for direct deposit rather than a check as well, it'll be faster  I've literally gotten payment within 3 days when I sold my Tiffany bracelet a few months ago. Congrats! It's definitely easier when they can just take it off your hands. Never had an issue with them.


Thank you! And good to know on the direct deposit. That's what I signed up for! I was nervous about providing all my banking information, but I trust they are a reputable company.


----------



## gottabagit

Fashionphile pays within days of receiving your item. I’d say the biggest time suck is the time it takes for the item to get to them. Couple of ways to expedite the process would be to drop it off at Neiman Marcus and definitely sign up for ACH (direct deposit). If you got a better offer from Bag, borrow or steal, why wouldn’t you sell to them? They’ve been around for some time and I’ve never heard anything negative about them. I use Yoogis and Fashionphile and sell to the highest bidder which is usually Fashionphile. Only one time has it taken Fashionphile over a week to pay and that was at the height of Covid.


----------



## southlake01

gottabagit said:


> Fashionphile pays within days of receiving your item. I’d say the biggest time suck is the time it takes for the item to get to them. Couple of ways to expedite the process would be to drop it off at Neiman Marcus and definitely sign up for ACH (direct deposit). If you got a better offer from Bag, borrow or steal, why wouldn’t you sell to them? They’ve been around for some time and I’ve never heard anything negative about them. I use Yoogis and Fashionphile and sell to the highest bidder which is usually Fashionphile. Only one time has it taken Fashionphile over a week to pay and that was at the height of Covid.



I didn't take Bag Borrow or Steal's offer because it was only $25 higher than Fashionphile's, and BBS had a caveat that the quoted amount was dependent on their inspection, authentication, and acceptance once receiving the bag, and that their authentication and review could take 7-10 business days after receiving it. Fashionphile's offer was straightforward and didn't list any caveats. I submitted several, high quality photos of my Neverfull so their offer shouldn't change?, but just the fact that BBS leaves that door open that they _could_ change the offer also put me off. I just want to get paid and not waste time, and FP has several reviews on here for paying quickly. All of that wasn't worth the addt'l $25 to me.


----------



## gottabagit

southlake01 said:


> I didn't take Bag Borrow or Steal's offer because it was only $25 higher than Fashionphile's, and BBS had a caveat that the quoted amount was dependent on their inspection, authentication, and acceptance once receiving the bag, and that their authentication and review could take 7-10 business days after receiving it. Fashionphile's offer was straightforward and didn't list any caveats. I submitted several, high quality photos of my Neverfull so their offer shouldn't change?, but just the fact that BBS leaves that door open that they _could_ change the offer also put me off. I just want to get paid and not waste time, and FP has several reviews on here for paying quickly. All of that wasn't worth the addt'l $25 to me.


I understand your logic but Fashionphile also inspects & authenticates whatever you send and in one rare instance they did lower an offer they made me on a pair of Louboutin shoes.


----------



## Nidot

southlake01 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am super close to accepting FashionPhile's offer for my Neverfull. I haven't had much luck advertising it on a couple of local sites, and I'm not willing to take the risk of selling it online via PayPal Goods & Services.
> 
> Anyway, my question is how quickly does FashionPhile pay you once they receive the bag? Is it immediate or several weeks after? There's no mention of time in their offer or instructions. Thank you!


I think I got my check within 3-4 business days


----------



## Itinerantd

Sort of reviving this thread. Just making sure, the expiration "time" they have in the offer email is not the deadline for them to receive the item? So then there is no real deadline to ship and for them to receive?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Itinerantd said:


> Sort of reviving this thread. Just making sure, the expiration "time" they have in the offer email is not the deadline for them to receive the item? So then there is no real deadline to ship and for them to receive?


They changed the program since this thread was started. You now have a full year to send an item back for cash, but the money you are offered drops with every few months. There is a deadline listed to receive each payout so depending on what $ figure you want you do have to send it in by that particular deadline. Read it on their website for the best info. https://account.fashionphile.com/refresh


----------



## nat74

Itinerantd said:


> Sort of reviving this thread. Just making sure, the expiration "time" they have in the offer email is not the deadline for them to receive the item? So then there is no real deadline to ship and for them to receive?


I printed the label on the expiration date but it was late on a Friday night so I didn’t get a chance to drop off at FedEx till the next morning on Saturday. The package was delivered to them on Monday and they processed it on Tuesday as the quoted price.


----------



## WillWordForBags

I've always had a great experience with Fashionphile, but sometimes they are somewhat fair with their quotes and sometimes their lowballs are just insulting. I understand that they consider many factors but I have submitted items that are very popular in neutral colors and mint condition with boxes, dust bags and tags and they have offered me half or a third of what I paid. 

I am currently waiting for a callback to have a quote revised because I believe they sent me a rushed quote just because I called to ask why my current quote was taking so long. I obviously will never do that again, because it seems that to expedite it they ended up offering me so little for a YSL bag that is very popular and in a sold-out color. And I checked, and they don't even have this same one in stock at all so that wouldn't even be a reason. 
I feel like they should even go as far as rejecting a quote at a certain time if they have too many of the same or if they don't feel it will sell well instead of lowballing us because there's an emotional aspect to feeling like our expensive things are not being valued fairly. 
I'll report back to see if the revision comes in higher because I've even heard cases where the revision came in at a lower price. It really seems to be luck of the draw with FP.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I just had a Birkin 25 in noir, swift leather, palladium hardware, excellent condition and full set rejected from FP when I requested a quote. They said they can't accept it. I'm shocked! My very first rejection from them....and they gave me a quote of $4500 for a brand new, never used small classic double flap in iridescent blue from last season. What?!?


----------



## k5ml3k

what do you guys think is a good/fair quote for Chanel Coco Handle, size small with the lizard handle?


----------



## Coco.lover

Depends on color, condition, and how many fashionphile has in stock



k5ml3k said:


> what do you guys think is a good/fair quote for Chanel Coco Handle, size small with the lizard handle?


----------



## k5ml3k

Coco.lover said:


> Depends on color, condition, and how many fashionphile has in stock



oh sorry...color is navy, excellent condition and comes with the authenticity card. just trying to gauge if I should send it off or hold off.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Glitterbomb said:


> I just had a Birkin 25 in noir, swift leather, palladium hardware, excellent condition and full set rejected from FP when I requested a quote. They said they can't accept it. I'm shocked!


That’s crazy. I’m guessing that they have too many of them right now. I think those higher ticket items (~over $15k) have a longer sell through time so they probably manage their inventory of those items more closely. I sold a croc Chanel bag to them not that long ago that did not sell for a couple months. It all makes sense as there’s a smaller buyer pool at that price point. That being said, fashionphile seems to offer better prices for more expensive bags (they gave me about 75% of their list price whereas bags under $10k can be closer to 50%), so I definitely think it’s worth trying again down the road. Good luck!


----------



## Coach Superfan

k5ml3k said:


> what do you guys think is a good/fair quote for Chanel Coco Handle, size small with the lizard handle?





Coco.lover said:


> Depends on color, condition, and how many fashionphile has in stock



It doesn't hurt submitting for a quote. I'm very curious what their offer will be. Just as Coco.lover stated, all these things are factors including age. Even if they have low stock of yours, don't expect to get close to what you paid retail. They tend to know how to quote it disadvantageously to sellers.


----------



## Coach Superfan

.


----------



## k5ml3k

Coach Superfan said:


> It doesn't hurt submitting for a quote. I'm very curious what their offer will be. Just as Coco.lover stated, all these things are factors including age. Even if they have low stock of yours, don't expect to get close to what you paid retail. They tend to know how to quote it disadvantageously to sellers.



Yeah, unfortunately I don't expect to get what I spent. Just curious what you all thought to help me decide, lol, since you're all about as knowledgeable as it gets


----------



## Coach Superfan

k5ml3k said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I don't expect to get what I spent. Just curious what you all thought to help me decide, lol, since you're all about as knowledgeable as it gets


That's why I am curious what they will quote. Their offers are all over the place!


----------



## hillsidegirl

k5ml3k said:


> what do you guys think is a good/fair quote for Chanel Coco Handle, size small with the lizard handle?


Fashionphile’s offers and pricing seem to be all over the place these days, so it’s so hard to say. I am thinking they would list your CCH for between $5500 and $6500 (give or take a few hundred dollars) so I’m guessing they could offer you up to around $4000, maybe lower if you get one of their seemingly random, occasional super lousy offers. You likely won’t get the best price from Fashionphile but there is something to be said for the ease of their process. You will know exactly how much you will receive and when you will receive it (their payments are pretty quick), unlike consignment or auction which can take months and your final payment is often a question mark as some resale website are notorious for rapid and severe price reductions. But like I said, Fashionphile’s offers tend to be all over the place so it doesn’t hurt to give it a try. You can always reject it if it doesn’t sit right with you. Good luck.


----------



## Coach Superfan

.


----------



## k5ml3k

hillsidegirl said:


> Fashionphile’s offers and pricing seem to be all over the place these days, so it’s so hard to say. I am thinking they would list your CCH for between $5500 and $6500 (give or take a few hundred dollars) so I’m guessing they could offer you up to around $4000, maybe lower if you get one of their seemingly random, occasional super lousy offers. You likely won’t get the best price from Fashionphile but there is something to be said for the ease of their process. You will know exactly how much you will receive and when you will receive it (their payments are pretty quick), unlike consignment or auction which can take months and your final payment is often a question mark as some resale website are notorious for rapid and severe price reductions. But like I said, Fashionphile’s offers tend to be all over the place so it doesn’t hurt to give it a try. You can always reject it if it doesn’t sit right with you. Good luck.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Coco.lover

Just submit for a quote and see what they offer you. If they low ball you wait a few months and send it for another quote 


k5ml3k said:


> oh sorry...color is navy, excellent condition and comes with the authenticity card. just trying to gauge if I should send it off or hold off.


----------



## onlyk

k5ml3k said:


> oh sorry...color is navy, excellent condition and comes with the authenticity card. just trying to gauge if I should send it off or hold off.


$1,800-$2,200


----------



## tlilrascal

Glitterbomb said:


> I just had a Birkin 25 in noir, swift leather, palladium hardware, excellent condition and full set rejected from FP when I requested a quote. They said they can't accept it. I'm shocked! My very first rejection from them....and they gave me a quote of $4500 for a brand new, never used small classic double flap in iridescent blue from last season. What?!?


 I submitted a bunch of stuff recently too and they told me they had too many LV toiletry 15 and Chanel PTT and wouldn't buy mine (even though I purchased it from them). The told lapse for the refresh period, so i had resubmitted it for quoting. If you're really determined to sell, i would send to others such as Anns and Rebag. I actually received much higher quotes from both of them over FP. My assumption is they have purchased too much and people have slowed in buying pre-loved bags.


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi there, just wanted to chip in with my experience. I am wondering if anyone else is feeling the same - please also share!

When I just started, Fashionphile felt like a fun place to sell and their quotes were reasonable, items accepted without fuss provided they matched condition and description, payment was prompt. I am not sure what is going on with them right now but to me it is no longer fun.

1) they give more and more ridiculous quotes which sometimes makes me feel like they don't even check the submission. For example, solid white gold Tiffany T bracelet (largest model, over 30 grams of gold) was quoted... 450 USD. And this is not an item which they have a lot in stock. The only plausible explanation to me is what whoever did this thought it was a silver. Cmon, I submitted like 10 pics with detailed description and pics of the hallmarks! Even if I send this item to the pawn shop, it will raise more money.

2) they refuse the items by saying "we have plenty in stock". When you go and actually check the listings, you see none. It's just weird.

3) it feels to me they have a certain selection of the items which they accept: they get confused by the limited editions or rare items. I tried to submit some LE/rare items for quotes quite a number of times and they came back with something truly ridiculous. I sold all of these items for totally different prices quite quickly. And this is why they are flooded with the same-same items - if you check the website you will see a quite limited variability IMHO.

4) more and more people trying to sell to them report increased amount of returns based on the "brand compliance" - for me personally it is worrying. Some were reporting their authentic pieces returned which people personally bought at the stores with full documentation because FP thought the item "does not match brand standards". This also happened to me right now which is highly frustrating as I bought this piece just to sell to them based on the quote I received. They even wrote that they believe the item is authentic and in great condition but they rather not take it -  some sort of this kind of BS. Which is especially frustrating after everything was shown to them prior to sending the item across the whole world. I am totally cool if one has to return an item for a good cause: non working watch (they had one returned to me saying it is not working while you actually had to wind it a bit more since the watch was automatic and travelled to them from the other side of the globe. After I received it back it was working totally fine and keeping time), third party alterations, not matching description or photos but not this BS! They often complain about hallmarks but cmon dudes, they can vary within the brand depending on the year/country of production/distribution and a good authenticator has to know this!

This whole behaviour makes me wonder what is happening with their authentication department as well as the business itself because the buyers are also complaining.

My 5 cents anyway as I am quite upset with them at the moment.


----------



## classybags4ever

Ylesiya said:


> Hi there, just wanted to chip in with my experience. I am wondering if anyone else is feeling the same - please also share!
> 
> When I just started, Fashionphile felt like a fun place to sell and their quotes were reasonable, items accepted without fuss provided they matched condition and description, payment was prompt. I am not sure what is going on with them right now but to me it is no longer fun.
> 
> 1) they give more and more ridiculous quotes which sometimes makes me feel like they don't even check the submission. For example, solid white gold Tiffany T bracelet (largest model, over 30 grams of gold) was quoted... 450 USD. And this is not an item which they have a lot in stock. The only plausible explanation to me is what whoever did this thought it was a silver. Cmon, I submitted like 10 pics with detailed description and pics of the hallmarks! Even if I send this item to the pawn shop, it will raise more money.
> 
> 2) they refuse the items by saying "we have plenty in stock". When you go and actually check the listings, you see none. It's just weird.
> 
> 3) it feels to me they have a certain selection of the items which they accept: they get confused by the limited editions or rare items. I tried to submit some LE/rare items for quotes quite a number of times and they came back with something truly ridiculous. I sold all of these items for totally different prices quite quickly. And this is why they are flooded with the same-same items - if you check the website you will see a quite limited variability IMHO.
> 
> 4) more and more people trying to sell to them report increased amount of returns based on the "brand compliance" - for me personally it is worrying. Some were reporting their authentic pieces returned which people personally bought at the stores with full documentation because FP thought the item "does not match brand standards". This also happened to me right now which is highly frustrating as I bought this piece just to sell to them based on the quote I received. They even wrote that they believe the item is authentic and in great condition but they rather not take it -  some sort of this kind of BS. Which is especially frustrating after everything was shown to them prior to sending the item across the whole world. I am totally cool if one has to return an item for a good cause: non working watch (they had one returned to me saying it is not working while you actually had to wind it a bit more since the watch was automatic and travelled to them from the other side of the globe. After I received it back it was working totally fine and keeping time), third party alterations, not matching description or photos but not this BS! They often complain about hallmarks but cmon dudes, they can vary within the brand depending on the year/country of production/distribution and a good authenticator has to know this!
> 
> This whole behaviour makes me wonder what is happening with their authentication department as well as the business itself because the buyers are also complaining.
> 
> My 5 cents anyway as I am quite upset with them at the moment.




You state "This also happened to me right now which is highly frustrating as I bought this piece just to sell to them based on the quote I received."

You bought something just to sell? Wouldn't that make you a reseller? You'll never make money off of FP, they take too huge of a cut.


----------



## Ylesiya

classybags4ever said:


> You state "This also happened to me right now which is highly frustrating as I bought this piece just to sell to them based on the quote I received."
> 
> You bought something just to sell? Wouldn't that make you a reseller? You'll never make money off of FP, they take too huge of a cut.



What's wrong with being a reseller? I already sold to them successfully for over 70k USD and it was quite ok until recently. Some things are my personal, some things I buy to sell and don't see it as some sort of a crime?


----------



## Leahgrl

Hello:  I have sold my Chanel bags back to Fashionphile for 5 yrs.  I sent in a quote on this handbag and they said they had too many in stock of the same style.  It was a first for me.  Has anyone else had this experience with Fashionphile.  Maybe it is not a popular bag. Any recommendations on another resell company I can approach. TY


----------



## shast911

Hi! I’ve had this happen a few times in the last couple of months. My theory is that buying has slowed down and they are adjusting inventory. I sold to Yoogis closet and was quite happy with the experience.


----------



## caannie

The way Fashionphile is doing their quotes lately is driving me crazy! Say I submit five items for quotes. I check back in a day and they've actually quoted three of them. Of course it's the three least valuable items and they've done quotes like $50 to $200. The other two items they will wait 2 more days to do a quote on. It's always the highest value items. Then after 2 days of waiting they don't accept them because they have too many or they have bad historical resale. 

On the bright side, I'm also waiting 2 days for quotes from Yoogiscloset on the same items so they come in at the same time. But at least Yoogi's are reasonable. FP will buy a wallet for $200 and sell it for $595. Yoogi's will pay 350 for it and sell it for $495.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> The way Fashionphile is doing their quotes lately is driving me crazy! Say I submit five items for quotes. I check back in a day and they've actually quoted three of them. Of course it's the three least valuable items and they've done quotes like $50 to $200. The other two items they will wait 2 more days to do a quote on. It's always the highest value items. Then after 2 days of waiting they don't accept them because they have too many or they have bad historical resale.
> 
> On the bright side, I'm also waiting 2 days for quotes from Yoogiscloset on the same items so they come in at the same time. But at least Yoogi's are reasonable. FP will buy a wallet for $200 and sell it for $595. Yoogi's will pay 350 for it and sell it for $495.


It looks like Fashionphile is losing many sellers to Yoogi, some sellers may never go back to Fashionphile if the idea of Fashionphile will always lowball / reject items reinforced, what a pity, sellers are the most valuable assets in any markets.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> It looks like Fashionphile is losing many sellers to Yoogi, some sellers may never go back to Fashionphile if the idea of Fashionphile will always lowball / reject items reinforced, what a pity, sellers are the most valuable assets in any markets.


I requested quotes for five items from both Fashionphile and Yoogiscloset. Yoogi's was substantially higher on every item except one. So I'm sending four of them to Yoogi's and one to Fashionphile.


----------



## PurseUOut

My non-designer (Marc Jacobs The Tote Bag) in Aspen green was quoted for only $20 less than what I paid and it was used! They must be very popular


----------



## onlyk

PurseUOut said:


> My non-designer (Marc Jacobs The Tote Bag) in Aspen green was quoted for only $20 less than what I paid and it was used! They must be very popular


Yay! congrats! that's not losing money at all.

Maybe we all should go for non designer bags, at least when we sell won't be losing $$$$$ haha

on the other hand, wondering if Mac jacobs has deal with FP to hold it's resale value to prompt it? 
or are you a new seller? that's the little candy you are getting for being a new seller? haha just trying to figure out


----------



## Glitterbomb

Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month. One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".


----------



## PurseUOut

onlyk said:


> Yay! congrats! that's not losing money at all.
> 
> Maybe we all should go for non designer bags, at least when we sell won't be losing $$$$$ haha
> 
> on the other hand, wondering if Mac jacobs has deal with FP to hold it's resale value to prompt it?
> *or are you a new seller?* that's the little candy you are getting for being a new seller? haha just trying to figure out



Haha, unfortunately not. I've been selling to FP for years well over $50k with them. And you're right I think contemporary brands are  more popular than ever with great quality and style.


----------



## PurseUOut

Glitterbomb said:


> Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month. One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".



Wow, sign of the times indeed.


----------



## Margot S

I just received a $2300 buy out quote from FP for a new in box navy nacre pochette metis.  Any views on whether that is reasonable?  They have none on the site and it seemed a bit low to me.  Thanks for your views


----------



## dsrm

Glitterbomb said:


> Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month. One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".


They rejected Chanel coco handle in caviar in caramel color. They were willing to buy it last month but not now. They offer me $250 for cartier trinity ring


----------



## acrowcounted

Glitterbomb said:


> Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month. One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".


This makes me believe that FP is running cash poor. It makes no sense for them to not at least low ball you and hope that you are desperate enough to take any offer they make to you. If they were just worried about prices tanking, it would make complete sense for them to offer you $10k for each B25 with the intent to list them for $14k and sell them within the hour for a cool $3k+ profit after shipping costs. Them refusing to even make an offer suggests to me that they are out of capital to front for inventory and that the recent interest rate increases are thwarting them from finding the cash to continue their business. I really wonder what their plan forward is…


----------



## Glitterbomb

acrowcounted said:


> This makes me believe that FP is running cash poor. It makes no sense for them to not at least low ball you and hope that you are desperate enough to take any offer they make to you. If they were just worried about prices tanking, it would make complete sense for them to offer you $10k for each B25 with the intent to list them for $14k and sell them within the hour for a cool $3k+ profit after shipping costs. Them refusing to even make an offer suggests to me that they are out of capital to front for inventory and that the recent interest rate increases are thwarting them from finding the cash to continue their business. I really wonder what their plan forward is…



I agree, it would make more sense for them to low ball. However, I have sold a LOT to FP this year. I might be one of their top suppliers. I did a huge closet clean out. My payout total from FP is high 6 figures, nearly 7 figures. I was thinking maybe another possibility is they have a limit of how much they are able to offer each supplier annually. I sold a lot of VCA to them this year, which they did pay me quite a bit of money for via buyouts. Now they are not giving me buyout quotes on VCA anymore for the most part and are only giving me consignment offers. If they do offer me a buyout quote for a VCA piece, it's a really bad quote - below 50% retail. It wasn't that way just a couple months ago.

Other interesting piece of information, a few months ago FP was only offering me consignment for a Kelly 25 epsom ghw jaune poussin. I decided to wait, and a month later, they finally offered me a buyout for 17k (I was happy with that, and accepted).

Speaking of low balling, yoogis offered me 8k - 10k buyouts for the birkins that FP rejected. I'd rather just hold on to them until I get a better offer.


----------



## acrowcounted

Glitterbomb said:


> I agree, it would make more sense for them to low ball. However, I have sold a LOT to FP this year. I might be one of their top suppliers. I did a huge closet clean out. My payout total from FP is high 6 figures, nearly 7 figures. I was thinking maybe another possibility is they have a limit of how much they are able to offer each supplier annually. I sold a lot of VCA to them this year, which they did pay me quite a bit of money for via buyouts. Now they are not giving me buyout quotes on VCA anymore for the most part and are only giving me consignment offers. If they do offer me a buyout quote for a VCA piece, it's a really bad quote - below 50% retail. It wasn't that way just a couple months ago.
> 
> Other interesting piece of information, a few months ago FP was only offering me consignment for a Kelly 25 epsom ghw jaune poussin. I decided to wait, and a month later, they finally offered me a buyout for 17k (I was happy with that, and accepted).
> 
> Speaking of low balling, yoogis offered me 8k - 10k buyouts for the birkins that FP rejected. I'd rather just hold on to them until I get a better offer.


Many others on social media are reporting the same “no offer” from FP on B25s, K25s, and even brand new K20s. This is new behavior as of around the beginning of June. Your consignment only offers for VCA further supports my suspicion that they are out of capital and not refilling the bank accounts with sales as quickly as they used to/as quickly as needed to continue supporting their business with new inventory.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

They offered me about 75% of the full price for Prada bag that I bought at the Prada outlet!  I brought it into the Beverly Hills FP store, with the original receipt. I think that made a difference in their pricing.  He did say that in-person has less rejections than selling it through their app.


----------



## Glitterbomb

acrowcounted said:


> Many others on social media are reporting the same “no offer” from FP on B25s, K25s, and even brand new K20s. This is new behavior as of around the beginning of June. Your consignment only offers for VCA further supports my suspicion that they are out of capital and not refilling the bank accounts with sales as quickly as they used to/as quickly as needed to continue supporting their business with new inventory.



That makes sense. Wow, that is shocking.

I've been utilizing every Birkin buyback I can to FP, because once they expire I do not know if FP will give me quotes for them, and every other place I've tried to sell Birkins at give horrible quotes compared to FP. Even though I still want to keep some of the bags, it's too risky if FP is no longer offering quotes for them.


----------



## acrowcounted

Glitterbomb said:


> That makes sense. Wow, that is shocking.
> 
> I've been utilizing every Birkin buyback I can to FP, because once they expire I do not know if FP will give me quotes for them, and every other place I've tried to sell Birkins at give horrible quotes compared to FP. Even though I still want to keep some of the bags, it's too risky if FP is no longer offering quotes for them.


Rumor is they are even denying buybacks.


----------



## Glitterbomb

acrowcounted said:


> Rumor is they are even denying buybacks.



I heard that. I haven't had any of mine denied though. But if you return an item in worse condition than it was sold to you, they can deny it.


----------



## onlyk

Glitterbomb said:


> I heard that. I haven't had any of mine denied though. But if you return an item in worse condition than it was sold to you, they can deny it.


To my understand, it is not a return, a return should be returned in the original condition, you bought it and sold back as sell back program, already lost huge chunk of it and it should be worse condition than when you bought it.


----------



## bagnut1

Wow.... I just got an email that their NYC showroom has relocated from Madison Ave. to almost-in-the-river far West Chelsea.  The tone and formatting were weird too.

Clearly some things have changed.

Is anyone having issues with in-person buybacks?


----------



## caannie

I'm having an issue with their direct deposit payments being slow. Usually they initiate a payment and it's in my bank the next day. This time I've been waiting for 2 days and still nothing's there.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

bagnut1 said:


> Wow.... I just got an email that their NYC showroom has relocated from Madison Ave. to almost-in-the-river far West Chelsea.  The tone and formatting were weird too.
> 
> Clearly some things have changed.
> 
> Is anyone having issues with in-person buybacks?



Didn’t they just open the NYC showroom? Seems very weird to move it. I called them a few weeks ago to ask about a bag that was at the NYC showroom and their response was weird, something like “we don’t have enough people there for someone to get more information on this bag for you, but if you buy it here is our generous return policy, etc” from the way the person on the phone described it, I got the sense that the NYC opening has not really gone smoothly or according to plan


----------



## bagnut1

caannie said:


> I'm having an issue with their direct deposit payments being slow. Usually they initiate a payment and it's in my bank the next day. This time I've been waiting for 2 days and still nothing's there.


That happened to me back in April, but it was in line with what they told me to expect payment-wise.  (I hadn't sold for over a year before that and don't recall if it was faster before.)


----------



## bagnut1

ItsPurseonal said:


> Didn’t they just open the NYC showroom? Seems very weird to move it. I called them a few weeks ago to ask about a bag that was at the NYC showroom and their response was weird, something like “we don’t have enough people there for someone to get more information on this bag for you, but if you buy it here is our generous return policy, etc” from the way the person on the phone described it, I got the sense that the NYC opening has not really gone smoothly or according to plan


It's been there for a while - at least since November 2018.

The shorthanded-ness might be Covid-related.  Also they required appointments at the Madison Ave. location (security reasons I suspect).  

Supposedly they opened a NYC distribution center recently - I'm wondering if the new showroom is in the same location or nearby.


----------



## caannie

bagnut1 said:


> That happened to me back in April, but it was in line with what they told me to expect payment-wise.  (I hadn't sold for over a year before that and don't recall if it was faster before.)


They had a slow spell back a couple of months ago, and I recall seeing several complaints about it. I wonder if they are having a cash flow issue, as others have speculated here. I noticed they delay checking things in an extra day so they can float payments over the weekend and not initiate them until Monday. Even then it would normally be in my account Tuesday morning. Now there's no sign of it after 2 days. Last time they blamed an "issue" with the direct deposit transfer.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> I'm having an issue with their direct deposit payments being slow. Usually they initiate a payment and it's in my bank the next day. This time I've been waiting for 2 days and still nothing's there.



Same here.


----------



## Glitterbomb

onlyk said:


> To my understand, it is not a return, a return should be returned in the original condition, you bought it and sold back as sell back program, already lost huge chunk of it and it should be worse condition than when you bought it.



I didn't mean a return to say the item being sent back is considered a return. I meant when it is returned to them....ie sent back to them . Their FAQ says that if you send an item back in worse condition than you bought it, they can refuse it as a buyback (which they also call their "refresh" program).

"Items must pass inspection upon return to ensure that the condition meets its original condition when purchased."
https://help.fashionphile.com/s/article/What-items-are-excluded-from-FASHIONPHILE-s-Refresh-Program


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> Same here.



It's now been 3 days since my payout has been processed, and it still has not shown up in my bank account. Normally it shows up within 24 hours, so I'm very concerned. I'm honestly wondering if they didn't actually process it, because why is it taking so long? This has never happened to me before, and I've sold a lot to FP.


----------



## bagnut1

Glitterbomb said:


> It's now been 3 days since my payout has been processed, and it still has not shown up in my bank account. Normally it shows up within 24 hours, so I'm very concerned. I'm honestly wondering if they didn't actually process it, because why is it taking so long? This has never happened to me before, and I've sold a lot to FP.


I just reviewed my last sale with them a couple of months ago.  I went into the showroom on a Wednesday and got the email with the photos confirming receipt later that same day.  The payment initiation email came after the close of business on Thursday.  The payment hit my account on Friday.

I don't blame you for being concerned - have you tried calling them?


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> It's now been 3 days since my payout has been processed, and it still has not shown up in my bank account. Normally it shows up within 24 hours, so I'm very concerned. I'm honestly wondering if they didn't actually process it, because why is it taking so long? This has never happened to me before, and I've sold a lot to FP.


Same here. Payment initiated Monday, still not in the bank Thursday. Usually it's in the bank the next morning. Honestly I'm relieved it's not just me! I sent them a message asking if there was a problem with the ACH payment. I got back a slightly snippy reply that said there's nothing wrong with their ACH payments and that my money would be in the bank in 5 to 7 business days. I was also given an email address to contact them if the money is not in the bank in seven business days. My guess would be they're going to float these payments over the 3-day holiday weekend and not give them to us until next week.


----------



## caannie

Helo,

Thank you for contacting FASHIONPHILE Client Services regarding the status of your payment.

There is nothing wrong with the ACH system. We have sent the funds to your bank.  Depending on your financial institution, it can take up to 7 business days to reflect in your account.

If after the 7th business day payment is not received, please email accounting-support@fashionphile.com for immediate assistance.

For additional assistance, please visit the FASHIONPHILE Help Center, reply to this email, or call Client Services.

Thanks again; we are excited you chose FASHIONPHILE to help you find a new home for your treasure.

Kind Regards,
Dania | Client Services Specialist


----------



## caannie

I suggest anyone missing a payment from Fashionphile send an email to the above address. Maybe enough emails they'll take it seriously.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> I suggest anyone missing a payment from Fashionphile send an email to the above address. Maybe enough emails they'll take it seriously.



I think they are doing it on purpose though. I don't believe they really sent the funds, because they should have shown up within 24 hours, like they always do. They really must be having serious cash flow problems.


----------



## Glitterbomb

thkred said:


> My items only took 2 days to ship from Phoenix to Carlsbad and they were scanned in within a day or two of arrival which surprised me compared to June 2020 when it was really slow about a week to process in.  The part that is now a slow down is the payment processing....it was when you got the "you've been paid" email about 24 hrs later showed in account but now it's taking 5-7 days to hit bank.





Pygmy said:


> Hi! It took nearly two weeks for the carrier to deliver the package to FP. I dropped it off at my local UPS store on 9/12 around 9:30am EST and the UPS tracking info states that it was delivered on 9/23 at 12:18pm. I assumed the delays were due to low staffing and/or general slowness due to COVID. I got an email on 9/28 from FP notifying me that they got the items and another one on 9/29 stating that they'd initiated payment, but the money didn't actually hit my bank until 10/5. It was exactly one month from quote to payment.





kadya said:


> Dang that sounds like an all-around headache! The fact that FP had it in their possession for almost two weeks before you actually got paid is so unacceptable IMO. Why are they sending the “we initiated payment” email when it’s clearly not the case? It used to be a next-day deposit and it’s not like banking rules have changed lol.
> 
> I’m glad I popped into this thread. Like I said, I haven’t sold to them since the spring, and I was going to send in another item for a quote but I think I’ll hold off. I’m not about these Tradesy-esque processing times





It looks like this was happening in October 2021 as well.


----------



## kadya

caannie said:


> Helo,
> 
> Thank you for contacting FASHIONPHILE Client Services regarding the status of your payment.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the ACH system. We have sent the funds to your bank.  Depending on your financial institution, it can take up to 7 business days to reflect in your account.
> 
> If after the 7th business day payment is not received, please email accounting-support@fashionphile.com for immediate assistance.
> 
> For additional assistance, please visit the FASHIONPHILE Help Center, reply to this email, or call Client Services.
> 
> Thanks again; we are excited you chose FASHIONPHILE to help you find a new home for your treasure.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Dania | Client Services Specialist



WOW

I don’t like that response one bit. That’s SUPER defensive. “There’s nothing wrong with the ACH system.”
Technically, the rep isn’t wrong…I’m sure their ACH processing system is just fine. Fashionphile just isn’t initiating the payments.
I’ve worked with banking and ACH for ten years, it doesn’t take 7 BUSINESS DAYS to process a direct deposit  Even those who don’t have industry experience - just prior FP experience - also know this. Their payments were same day or next day for YEARS. You can’t go from that to a Tradesy-type payout model and not have people speculate at your longevity as a business.


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve had 2 Gucci bags in excellent/new-like condition rejected from Fashionphile in the last couple months as well. Always saying they have too many in stock. I’ve never used Yoogis before, but it sounds like a good option now.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I will say also, I sold an AP frosted white gold watch to FP for 33k, and they listed it for 44k and it sold within hours of being listed. The reason it sold so fast is they severely underpriced it according to current market value. Secondhand those very same watches on chrono24 and other timepiece reselling platforms & stores are selling for around 65k (over retail because they are nearly impossible to get in store). There's no reason FP would under price a coveted item so dramatically unless they desperately need the cash....and quickly. Their items are sitting for too long, and they must no longer have the turnover rate that they used to. It makes sense along with the payouts not being initiated for as long as possible despite suppliers falsely being told they were, and with popular items like Birkins, Kellys, etc in excellent/new condition being rejected for quotes. I recently sent two very expensive VCA pieces to FP for consignment and I'm honestly concerned if they go out of business what will happen to my items...


----------



## Glitterbomb

MiaKing said:


> I called today and they basically said that payment initiated doesn't really mean that they actually sent the money yet... that just means the payment has been accepted and they sent request to the finance department to release the money to the seller. They gave me email address to finances to write to them if I'll not receive my money till the 1st of October


----------



## caannie

kadya said:


> WOW
> 
> I don’t like that response one bit. That’s SUPER defensive. “There’s nothing wrong with the ACH system.”
> Technically, the rep isn’t wrong…I’m sure their ACH processing system is just fine. Fashionphile just isn’t initiating the payments.
> I’ve worked with banking and ACH for ten years, it doesn’t take 7 BUSINESS DAYS to process a direct deposit  Even those who don’t have industry experience - just prior FP experience - also know this. Their payments were same day or next day for YEARS. You can’t go from that to a Tradesy-type payout model and not have people speculate at your longevity as a business.


AGREED. There's nothing wrong with their ACH, they just lied about sending payment. I emailed their accounting department and told them we know that, too. Don't blame it on my bank when people from multiple locations using multiple different banks ALL haven't been paid. They are dragging ass because it's a 3 day weekend, just like they dragged ass checking my stuff in last weekend. I sent FP two items and Yoogiscloset two items on the same day via UPS. It only took 2 days for FP to get my box in New Jersey and over a week for Yoogiscloset to get the other box in Seattle. Yet Yoogi's has already paid me via PayPal and the money was transferred and IN MY BANK 2 days ago! No excuse, Fashionphile.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> AGREED. There's nothing wrong with their ACH, they just lied about sending payment. I emailed their accounting department and told them we know that, too. Don't blame it on my bank when people from multiple locations using multiple different banks ALL haven't been paid. They are dragging ass because it's a 3 day weekend, just like they dragged ass checking my stuff in last weekend. I sent FP two items and Yoogiscloset two items on the same day via UPS. It only took 2 days for FP to get my box in New Jersey and over a week for Yoogiscloset to get the other box in Seattle. Yet Yoogi's has already paid me via PayPal and the money was transferred and IN MY BANK 2 days ago! No excuse, Fashionphile.



Same here, it took a week for my package to get to yoogis but they paid me out already for my item days ago. Meanwhile I'm still waiting for my $50,000 payout from FP and they clearly lied saying that they initiated it. It's just on the list for someone in accounting to actually submit on Tuesday (I would say Monday but Monday is the 4th of July, so it'll probably get pushed out til Tuesday). And then it won't show up in our bank accounts til Wednesday.


----------



## caannie

WOW, it appears they DO have control over when it shows up in your bank account! Lol

Hello,

Thank you for your business!

Upon review of your account, we show that a payment was processed on 6/27 via ACH Direct Deposit to your account information on file.

*Funds will appear in your account tomorrow.*

Thank you for choosing Fashionphile, have a wonderful day!

Kind Regards,

Fashionphile Accounting Team


----------



## kadya

Lol, “processed on 6/27”….okay then FP   

You’ll have to let us know if they actually do appear in your account tomorrow, I can see them not showing up and nobody being available for the long weekend.

It’s sad because FP was like, the gold standard for resale sites for a long time but now I just don’t trust them like I used to when it comes to selling.


----------



## caannie

kadya said:


> Lol, “processed on 6/27”….okay then FP
> 
> You’ll have to let us know if they actually do appear in your account tomorrow, I can see them not showing up and nobody being available for the long weekend.
> 
> It’s sad because FP was like, the gold standard for resale sites for a long time but now I just don’t trust them like I used to when it comes to selling.


It was in the bank when I woke up this morning. Clearly they have plenty of control over when deposits are made. I'm guessing they were stalling until the first of the month, probably for accounting purposes.


----------



## bagnut1

caannie said:


> It was in the bank when I woke up this morning. Clearly they have plenty of control over when deposits are made. I'm guessing they were stalling until the first of the month, probably for accounting purposes.


Great news and thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## QuelleFromage

caannie said:


> It was in the bank when I woke up this morning. Clearly they have plenty of control over when deposits are made. I'm guessing they were stalling until the first of the month, probably for accounting purposes.


Maybe they're raising funds/being acquired/etc.  and need to show revenue/cash in bank for Q2 and were holding funds to keep those numbers as high as possible? Time-honored business trick....


----------



## Glitterbomb

Well the funds are in my account!


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> Well the funds are in my account!


You're welcome! LOL!
Actually, I'm sure this was their evil plan all along.


----------



## caannie

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe they're raising funds/being acquired/etc.  and need to show revenue/cash in bank for Q2 and were holding funds to keep those numbers as high as possible? Time-honored business trick....


That was sort of what I was thinking, that they wanted the June numbers a bit higher so they weren't making payments until July 1.


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## Rouge H

Totally outraged at this point with Fashionphile, I have a mind to pay them a visit to let them know of their Bull-tactics when it comes to getting paid. ACH‘s don’t take 7-10 days to process- they don’t know sheet.


----------



## Rouge H

Does anyone have Sarah Davis email?


----------



## ghoulish

Anyone else have an issue with FP switching the mode of payment at the last second?

This last go around I requested ACH (which was pending for a while) and I received notification today saying it was paid, but as Store Credit. I've been paid store credit in the past and will certainly use it at some point in the future, so not the biggest deal, but why ask if they're not going to honor it?


----------



## Rouge H

ghoulish said:


> Anyone else have an issue with FP switching the mode of payment at the last second?
> 
> This last go around I requested ACH (which was pending for a while) and I received notification today saying it was paid, but as Store Credit. I've been paid store credit in the past and will certainly use it at some point in the future, so not the biggest deal, but why ask if they're not going to honor it?


Fashionphile seems to not be honoring much these days.
Time for some reviews>








						Fashionphile LLC | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

View customer complaints of Fashionphile LLC, BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.




					www.bbb.org


----------



## caannie

Looks like it's getting bad all over. Just got this message from Yoogiscloset on 3 our of 4 quote submissions. Never seen this from them before! 

Message from Yoogi's Closet Buyer: Unfortunately, we are unable to make an offer on your item. Due to a sharp rise in our inventory, we are limiting our offers for this designer to items with higher expected selling prices. Please note that this is a temporary change and we expect to accept a wider range of items in the next 30-60 days.


----------



## Rouge H

Our economy is in the toilet along with the quotes of luxury items.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Looks like it's getting bad all over. Just got this message from Yoogiscloset on 3 our of 4 quote submissions. Never seen this from them before!
> 
> Message from Yoogi's Closet Buyer: Unfortunately, we are unable to make an offer on your item. Due to a sharp rise in our inventory, we are limiting our offers for this designer to items with higher expected selling prices. Please note that this is a temporary change and we expect to accept a wider range of items in the next 30-60 days.


possibly Burberry? Many of their bags don't sell well even retails on them are high?


----------



## onlyk

Rouge H said:


> Our economy is in the toilet along with the quotes of luxury items.


I'm still buying, the most depreciated would be value of dollars not some of the designer goods.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> possibly Burberry? Many of their bags don't sell well even retails on them are high?


Gucci. A couple of popular wallets. I did get decent quotes elsewhere.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Gucci. A couple of popular wallets.


I see, Gucci actually selling very well in the second hand market, try ebay


----------



## Margot S

FP‘s current troubles are unfortunate since it was a good alternative to The Real Real.   TRR continues to deteriorate by the day.  Bag descriptions are incorrect and incomplete. No return policy is really a problem since bag descriptions are so often misleading.  Consignor service is abysmal.  

And today TRR did away with its Get Paid Now option.  Consignments only, which means you need to put up with the slow listing process and horrible consignor service  If FP could get its act together again, it could really take market share away from the sinking TRR ship.


----------



## onlyk

Margot S said:


> FP‘s current troubles are unfortunate since it was a good alternative to The Real Real.   TRR continues to deteriorate by the day.  Bag descriptions are incorrect and incomplete. No return policy is really a problem since bag descriptions are so often misleading.  Consignor service is abysmal.
> 
> And today TRR did away with its Get Paid Now option.  Consignments only, which means you need to put up with the slow listing process and horrible consignor service  If FP could get its act together again, it could really take market share away from the sinking TRR ship.


FP used to be very good with their quotes and payouts, they are still the number 1 in this industry, I'm sure they may facing some difficulties currently, wish FP and all resale markets can work together and work with us (consumers, resellers etc) to maintain the value of luxury goods, otherwise the effect will not just stop at losing value of goods on resale markets, it will also effect the luxury companies such as Hermes, Chanel and LV etc, if we can't sell or sell at huge loss, how are we going to have the money and confidence to buy more from them?

The silver lining in current depressing market is it seems US economy is still very strong and healthy and EU looks good enough too if the war in Ukraine doesn't go further.


----------



## Rouge H

onlyk said:


> The silver lining in current depressing market is it seems US economy is still very strong and healthy and EU looks good enough too if the war in Ukraine doesn't go further.



SERIOUSLY, you mustn’t live in this economy where gas prices are outrageous, families are having trouble feeding their children, homelessness is soaring.

Fashionphile has money issues for sure, my banker who was on the call with me (recorded line) shot down all the BS feeds from them. Banking does not take 5-7 business days for ACH deposits. It’s FP not having the funds to pay immediately as in previous times.
Sellers beware


----------



## onlyk

Rouge H said:


> SERIOUSLY, you mustn’t live in this economy where gas prices are outrageous, families are having trouble feeding their children, homelessness is soaring.
> 
> Fashionphile has money issues for sure, my banker who was on the call with me (recorded line) shot down all the BS feeds from them. Banking does not take 5-7 business days for ACH deposits. It’s FP not having the funds to pay immediately as in previous times.
> Sellers beware


Guess I'm not as affected by as much as some others like you mentioned, and I have bought paid everything on money I have in the bank so I don't have debt, neither have trouble feeding my children, I'm far from being rich, I just take care of my spending don't buy if I don't have money.

and if people have trouble feeding their children then they probably are not going into expensive luxury market anyway.

from what I observed, people still buying left and right quite freely (online and offline), I actually been spending way less lately compare to those people on luxury goods, groceries, houses, cars, vacations etc. That's why I said the US economy seems still quite strong and healthy.


----------



## Rouge H

onlyk said:


> Guess I'm not as affected by as much as some others like you mentioned, gas price doesn't bother me since I can control how much I need to spend on gas, and I have bought paid everything on money I have in the bank so I don't have debt, neither have trouble feeding my children, I'm far from being rich, I just take care of my spending don't buy if I don't have money.



I applause you for having a control over you’re finances, so in your world you’re economy is great. Step outside for the reality of it.
Off topic- here I’m getting back to Fashionphile….thanks for your input!


----------



## caannie

Multiple site glitches again today. Trying to print a shipping label and every time I hit Submit nothing happens. Tried from both my laptop and my phone. I was on hold for tech support when finally I hit Submit several times in a row and a label appeared... For Carlsbad, CA. I'm East Coast and every shipment I have sent for months has gone to Moonachie, NJ. Guess there are problems in Moonachie these days. That or they just want to slow down the inflow of merchandise. This is the second time I've had the label printing issue.


----------



## onlyk

Rouge H said:


> I applause you for having a control over you’re finances, so in your world you’re economy is great. Step outside for the reality of it.
> Off topic- here I’m getting back to Fashionphile….thanks for your input!


I'm sorry to hear your world is crumbling, and you are very welcome, hope you get your money issue solved.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Guess I'm not as affected by as much as some others like you mentioned, and I have bought paid everything on money I have in the bank so I don't have debt, neither have trouble feeding my children, I'm far from being rich, I just take care of my spending don't buy if I don't have money.
> 
> and if people have trouble feeding their children then they probably are not going into expensive luxury market anyway.
> 
> from what I observed, people still buying left and right quite freely (online and offline), I actually been spending way less lately compare to those people on luxury goods, groceries, houses, cars, vacations etc. That's why I said the US economy seems still quite strong and healthy.


The price of gas doesn't affect us too much as we're retired and don't drive a lot, but I have noticed the higher prices of things are starting to annoy me, not to mention our investments are down quite a bit. Like you, what we have is paid for: our home, our cars, my daughter's college. But I really do see others feeling the pinch. Still, my family is in Disney World this week and based on the crowds I would say the US still has a lot of disposable income.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> The price of gas doesn't affect us too much as we're retired and don't drive a lot, but I have noticed the higher prices of things are starting to annoy me, not to mention our investments are down quite a bit. Like you, what we have is paid for: our home, our cars, my daughter's college. But I really do see others feeling the pinch. Still, my family is in Disney World this week and based on the crowds I would say the US still has a lot of disposable income.


Love Disney! We just bought Disney park tickets too, can't wait to visit it again since pandemic started. Have fun!


----------



## classybags4ever

onlyk said:


> FP used to be very good with their quotes and payouts, they are still the number 1 in this industry, I'm sure they may facing some difficulties currently, wish FP and all resale markets can work together and work with us (consumers, resellers etc) to maintain the value of luxury goods, otherwise the effect will not just stop at losing value of goods on resale markets, it will also effect the luxury companies such as Hermes, Chanel and LV etc, if we can't sell or sell at huge loss, how are we going to have the money and confidence to buy more from them?




My impression is that if you need to worry about resale market, then you aren't their target customer. Hermes/Chanel want the uber elite/wealthy wearing their bags and other items. The ones who can pass on their unused bags to their children or give them away to friends or other relatives when they tire of them. Also, the resale market is making it easier for the every day person to buy these brands and saturating them on social media. Buy, post on instagram, sell, repeat. It's losing its exclusivity.

I for one am not sad if FP and the other resell sites like TRR close off eventually. Luxury should have some level of exclusivity or it isn't luxury anymore.


----------



## caannie

classybags4ever said:


> My impression is that if you need to worry about resale market, then you aren't their target customer. Hermes/Chanel want the uber elite/wealthy wearing their bags and other items. The ones who can pass on their unused bags to their children or give them away to friends or other relatives when they tire of them. Also, the resale market is making it easier for the every day person to buy these brands and saturating them on social media. Buy, post on instagram, sell, repeat. It's losing its exclusivity.
> 
> I for one am not sad if FP and the other resell sites like TRR close off eventually. Luxury should have some level of exclusivity or it isn't luxury anymore.


I enjoy luxury items for their quality and beauty, not for their exclusively. Most of the bags I carry are subtle and don't scream designer so the average person wouldn't even know what they cost. I don't concern myself with what other people carry, if it has value to me that is what matters. And even with the secondhand market most people wouldn't spend $800 on a bag.


----------



## Glitterbomb

FP rejected to quote a brand new chanel holographic woc, rejected to quote a brand new pave double wrap bulgari serpenti bracelet, & gave me more consignment only quotes for VCA. And they gave me a quote of $2200 for an excellent condition chanel coral caviar medium filigree vanity case. Yikes. Definite money issues.


----------



## Kiradris

How long are they taking to issue payments to PayPal these days?  My item arrived last Thursday, I’m just curious as to how delayed they are as they had a giant disclaimer at the top of the email they sent me saying that their processing times were slower than usual.


----------



## Rouge H

Kiradris said:


> How long are they taking to issue payments to PayPal these days?  My item arrived last Thursday, I’m just curious as to how delayed they are as they had a giant disclaimer at the top of the email they sent me saying that their processing times were slower than usual.



The robots at customer service are programmed to tell you once payment has been initiated it may take up to 5-7 business days until you see it in your account.


----------



## bagnut1

Rouge H said:


> The robots at customer service are programmed to tell you once payment has been initiated it may take up to 5-7 business days until you see it in your account.


Good point!  I bet that once they start _their_ process for payments, the email goes out.  Then there still needs to be internal human processes/initiation of the actual bank transfer.  And humans are in short supply everywhere it seems right now.

I still believe FP is the best at the moment for valuation and immediacy of payment.  Until someone here posts about getting really bolloxed with payouts I will keep them on the top of my list for resale.  (I have so far had good experiences in NYC but have not yet been to the new showroom.)


----------



## Beauty2c

bagnut1 said:


> Good point!  I bet that once they start _their_ process for payments, the email goes out.  Then there still needs to be internal human processes/initiation of the actual bank transfer.  And humans are in short supply everywhere it seems right now.
> 
> I still believe FP is the best at the moment for valuation and immediacy of payment.  Until someone here posts about getting really bolloxed with payouts I will keep them on the top of my list for resale.  (I have so far had good experiences in NYC but have not yet been to the new showroom.)


I have good experience with FP's Carlsbad office.  Quotes are higher than others, the returns are processed immediately (same day) with refunds on the same day, payments are processed upon receipt of goods and paid within a few days via ACH.  All with email notifications.


----------



## Kiradris

I'm so dumb, I had no idea you could request ACH for FP payments.  I've been doing Paypal like a fool, and will have to pay the piper once tax season hits due to that awful new $600 threshold


----------



## caannie

Beauty2c said:


> I have good experience with FP's Carlsbad office.  Quotes are higher than others, the returns are processed immediately (same day) with refunds on the same day, payments are processed upon receipt of goods and paid within a few days via ACH.  All with email notifications.


So did I, for a long time. Returns have always been a breeze. It's only when problems occur, either with shipping, quotes, payment times, etc... that you see the bad side of things. You've been lucky enough not to have a problem yet.


----------



## Moxisox

I just had Fashionphile quote 2 items I submitted. I plan to accept, but it looks like they want me to ship both of the items together in the same box. Is there any way around this? I feel like I’ve heard horror stories before of them saying they only received 1 bag when both were in there.


----------



## Beauty2c

why don’t you ship one first and then on a separate day ask for a shipping label to ship the second one?  Just an idea.


----------



## caannie

I had 4 items delivered in Carlsbad this morning. No delivery notification from Fashionphile yet. When they go to Moonachie, NJ they are usually checked in by now.


----------



## cbradley

I was shocked by the buyout offers from FP for new/in box Hermes 90cm scarves. I don’t know why they bothered. Looking at their resale pricing for this design, they would have a 75% markup based on the offer I received.

Was only parting with them to make room for fall/winter in both my scarf cases and wallet. No thanks.

that FP site is so odd. They had a large Hermes swift o’kelly Necklace new for a little less than half of what it retails for as new claiming the full retail price was $120 less than it actually is with a $100 discount on top of that. New scarves priced noticeably lower than same design in a lesser condition.

meanwhile the 70cm savanna dance scarf I’ve been stalking is stuck at $570. Sigh.


----------



## Kiradris

Super dumb question, but how do you update your default payment method for payouts?  I need to get far away from PayPal (Yoogi's website is so much more user friendly).


----------



## acrowcounted

cbradley said:


> I was shocked by the buyout offers from FP for new/in box Hermes 90cm scarves. I don’t know why they bothered. Looking at their resale pricing for this design, they would have a 75% markup based on the offer I received.
> 
> Was only parting with them to make room for fall/winter in both my scarf cases and wallet. No thanks.
> 
> that FP site is so odd. They had a large Hermes swift o’kelly Necklace new for a little less than half of what it retails for as new claiming the full retail price was $120 less than it actually is with a $100 discount on top of that. New scarves priced noticeably lower than same design in a lesser condition.
> 
> meanwhile the 70cm savanna dance scarf I’ve been stalking is stuck at $570. Sigh.


Pretty sure they stubbornly hold on to prices based on +% of what they promised/ paid to the source regardless of where the market or supply has gone in the meantime. So if they stupidly purchase an “ok” condition scarf for $500 and then acquire another exact same one but in excellent condition for $400, they’ll continue to price the “ok” one for $600 and the “excellent“ one for $500 even though it doesn’t make much sense from a buyer POV.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kiradris said:


> Super dumb question, but how do you update your default payment method for payouts?  I need to get far away from PayPal (Yoogi's website is so much more user friendly).


My Account > Dashboard > Payment Options


----------



## Kiradris

acrowcounted said:


> My Account > Dashboard > Payment Options


Thank you


----------



## Gourmetgal

Just ordered a Celine Nano Belt bag for the second time.   The first time it was actually a Pico so I returned it and let them know it was mis-labeled and that they still had mis-labeled belt bags listed.  Then this week I found a Nano labeled as a Micro but ordered it anyway.  _Looks _like a Nano on the site…we’ll see.  I do think FF is spot on with the condition ratings though, in fact I only buy Excellent or better and every piece I’ve purchased has been pristine.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Fashionphile rejected an authentic bag that I sent them (that I personally purchased from the brand store) saying the item had inconsistencies in overall construction 

so I paid their stupid $75 fee and won’t be using them again, because I see another bag from the brand listed that is obviously fake that they accepted, so I can only assume their authenticators are not very good.


----------



## kadya

pasdedeux1 said:


> Fashionphile rejected an authentic bag that I sent them (that I personally purchased from the brand store) saying the item had inconsistencies in overall construction
> 
> so I paid their stupid $75 fee and won’t be using them again, because I see another bag from the brand listed that is obviously fake that they accepted, so I can only assume their authenticators are not very good.


 
I would be so livid if they made me pay to get an authentic bag back. I would do it, same as you, but that would be the end of my business with them.

Out of curiosity, did they give you a pretty good quote for it? I’m asking because it seems to be a common thing that has happened to others here lately. FP offers a very good quote for an item, only to reject it for “inconsistencies” upon receiving it because somebody f-ed up and quoted too much and they don’t want to honor it.


----------



## pasdedeux1

kadya said:


> I would be so livid if they made me pay to get an authentic bag back. I would do it, same as you, but that would be the end of my business with them.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did they give you a pretty good quote for it? I’m asking because it seems to be a common thing that has happened to others here lately. FP offers a very good quote for an item, only to reject it for “inconsistencies” upon receiving it because somebody f-ed up and quoted too much and they don’t want to honor it.


I would say they gave me a decent quote for it. It was $2700 for a bag that retails for $3500 and is on their site between $3-4k. I do see they have another in this color that appears to not have sold in a significant amount of time so maybe that is what happened.

If that’s the case don’t tell me that my authentic bag, purchased by me, an owner of well into the six figures worth of items from this brand, is fake. Just tell me you can’t honor the quote and you’re sending me the item back.

I may be many things but I don’t sell fakes. The bag they have listed that I am sure is fake is for sale for over $30k and has an inconsistency so obvious anyone should be able to spot it.

I won’t be using them again; I don’t really need to sell anything that badly.


----------



## Ylesiya

This is, sadly, happening a lot with Fashionphile for some time already. They give various excuses for rejections: sometimes they would say it's fake, sometimes they would say there are "inconsistencies" which can vary from item to item. They were even rejecting full sets Cartier for this reason leaving owners very puzzled.

I think something is going on in there with their buyers: often the quotes are totally ridiculous, but sometimes they are very good. I suppose people who make a final decision about the purchase must be different from those who give quotes and things go south at this stage.

Few months ago they rejected a piece of jewellery saying it's fake which was totally unreasonable: it was a beautiful semi vintage piece with such a detailed craftmanship which probably can't be even replicated (leave alone it was an authentic piece for sure). After some arguments they acknowledged that the piece is really authentic but still wanted to return it due to the "inconsistencies". When asked about what sort of inconsistencies they see, they did not even respond. This was the most bizarre transaction ever.


----------



## caannie

Once again payment has been "initiated" but not actually deposited. I'm guessing the days of payments appearing in my account the morning after being initiated are over. I'm going to give it a week before complaining.


----------



## Rouge H

caannie said:


> Once again payment has been "initiated" but not actually deposited. I'm guessing the days of payments appearing in my account the morning after being initiated are over. I'm going to give it a week before complaining.



Fashionphile + Newman Marcus and cash influx = low quotes and delay in payments. ACH pymts take one day when processed to your bank account. Ach pymts processed through Chase bank- verified.
Going forward just need to know this is the new FASHIONPHILE…..i prefer the old one…


----------



## Moxisox

caannie said:


> Once again payment has been "initiated" but not actually deposited. I'm guessing the days of payments appearing in my account the morning after being initiated are over. I'm going to give it a week before complaining.


The same thing here. In my fashionphile account, the 3 items I sold to them say they paid me for them yesterday. But there’s no pending ACH activity in my bank account. I wish they wouldn’t do it that way. It’s fine to say payment is initiated, but to say seller has been paid already isn’t true, and makes it confusing. How long did it take for you to get the $ last time? This is the first time I’ve sold to them in a while, so I didn’t have this problem before.


----------



## caannie

Moxisox said:


> The same thing here. In my fashionphile account, the 3 items I sold to them say they paid me for them yesterday. But there’s no pending ACH activity in my bank account. I wish they wouldn’t do it that way. It’s fine to say payment is initiated, but to say seller has been paid already isn’t true, and makes it confusing. How long did it take for you to get the $ last time? This is the first time I’ve sold to them in a while, so I didn’t have this problem before.


Payment was in the bank the second business day. At least it didn't take a week this time.


----------



## Margot S

FP low ball buy out quotes continue to go lower.  Resubmitted on low offer for navy nacre pochette metis.  Quote came back 15% lower a few days after original quote expired.  I am guessing FP sunk too much money into its new NYC palace.  I for one do not want to help pay for that.


----------



## bagnut1

Margot S said:


> FP low ball buy out quotes continue to go lower.  Resubmitted on low offer for navy nacre pochette metis.  Quote came back 15% lower a few days after original quote expired.  I am guessing FP sunk too much money into its new NYC palace.  I for one do not want to help pay for that.


There are other possible explanations:  cooling economy, higher interest rates, new showroom facility dramatically increased their ability to acquire inventory therefore more supply with perhaps less amped demand.

But good to know that quotes are going lower as decision point for buyouts!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiradris

Anyone notice a difference in payout time between using PayPal and ACH?  I was getting my PayPal payments next business day.  Now that I’ve switched to ACH, it’s definitely taking longer.


----------



## Moxisox

Kiradris said:


> Anyone notice a difference in payout time between using PayPal and ACH?  I was getting my PayPal payments next business day.  Now that I’ve switched to ACH, it’s definitely taking longer.


I’ve never used PayPal, but ended up getting mine with ACH in 2 business days after they said they paid me.


----------



## mischik

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Has anyone consigned with them? Were you happy with their service?
> I have never sold on ebay but am thinking about clearing the closets of bags I never use.
> Thanks!



I’ve Only sold outright. Friends have had the buyouts take a long time


----------



## GemsBerry

Margot S said:


> FP low ball buy out quotes continue to go lower.  Resubmitted on low offer for navy nacre pochette metis.  Quote came back 15% lower a few days after original quote expired.  I am guessing FP sunk too much money into its new NYC palace.  I for one do not want to help pay for that.


I agree, their quotes are ridiculously insulting lowball now. I submitted about 8 bags in April- May, Chanel, Dior, Loewe. Quotes ranged from $100-300 to 800, $1500-2000 for Chanel. For brand new bags. Are these prices for dusters or what?
Today I got new lowball quotes for fine jewelry - 10-20% of retail. Like thank you, no. It's all over Twitter too "what crack are they smoking?". I won't submit anything any more.


----------



## Ylesiya

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, their quotes are ridiculously insulting lowball now. I submitted about 8 bags in April- May, Chanel, Dior, Loewe. Quotes ranged from $100-300 to 800, $1500-2000 for Chanel. For brand new bags. Are these prices for dusters or what?
> Today I got new lowball quotes for fine jewelry - 10-20% of retail. Like thank you, no. It's all over Twitter too "what crack are they smoking?". I won't submit anything any more.



The quotes are very upsetting. I still upload stuff just to see the numbers they give but I don't sell.
One has to remember they are not obliged to give good buyout offers - this is the nature of the business. If they decline or give something very low, then this is what the market is: people are either not buying or offering much more than market can cope with etc... So in a way they are a good indicator of the situation: this is the sad truth of life.
I personally can better cope with low ball offers and just don't sell to them rather than deal with them when they return items with some dumb excuses when they don't want to honour the offer they made.
I also monitor some items they have that I like but did not pull the trigger - they all were discounted, many of them went through a few rounds of price reductions. Tells you something...


----------



## GemsBerry

Ylesiya said:


> The quotes are very upsetting. I still upload stuff just to see the numbers they give but I don't sell.
> One has to remember they are not obliged to give good buyout offers - this is the nature of the business. If they decline or give something very low, then this is what the market is: people are either not buying or offering much more than market can cope with etc... So in a way they are a good indicator of the situation: this is the sad truth of life.
> I personally can better cope with low ball offers and just don't sell to them rather than deal with them when they return items with some dumb excuses when they don't want to honour the offer they made.
> I also monitor some items they have that I like but did not pull the trigger - they all were discounted, many of them went through a few rounds of price reductions. Tells you something...


I also follow many items, many used LV were priced above retail originally. I had issues returning for undisclosed flows, like holes in YSL bag. Why were these items accepted and priced like this? It seems they do play favorites with some sellers, like mass-suppliers and don't want to bother with normal individual sellers unless they sell it super cheaply meaning super fast. It's easier for them to flip Birkins - easy $2-4K, less work more profit. Good luck keep going like that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I submitted a Chanel jewelry item a few days ago -- Rebag quoted $250 and FP quoted $850, which is more in-line with what I expected.  I was pleasantly surprised they were close to retail; it's the first item I've submitted in quite a while.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Got a quote of *$3000 (!!!) * for a brand new small classic double flap in caviar chevron iridescent rose gold....yes, _the_ _iridescent rose gold_ from 17B. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## MAGJES

Glitterbomb said:


> Got a quote of *$3000 (!!!) * for a brand new small classic double flap in caviar chevron iridescent rose gold....yes, _the_ _iridescent rose gold_ from 17B. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Oh wow! That’s crazy.


----------



## BirdieK

ghoulish said:


> Anyone else have an issue with FP switching the mode of payment at the last second?
> 
> This last go around I requested ACH (which was pending for a while) and I received notification today saying it was paid, but as Store Credit. I've been paid store credit in the past and will certainly use it at some point in the future, so not the biggest deal, but why ask if they're not going to honor it?


Oh yikes! I hope this is not happening across the board. I have two items awaiting review and also have ACH selected. As FP just shipped me a bag that absolutely reeked of air freshener when no perfume/cologne odor was listed in description and I absolutely would never have purchased the item if it was, I’m not too hot on store credit at the moment. I’ve been looking for a particular bag and noticed two were listed at the same time (the stinky one I got & one other w some distinctive light damage). Neither had odor listed and FP is generally good about this, or so I thought. Both bags sold shortly after listing. The other one is reposted today with perfume/cologne odor noted and also an accompanying description for what is clearly some other bag as the strap and lining in no way match the design or color of this one. I guess they take the staff they can get but things are evidently on a downward slide. Too bad. As others have said they were a great alternative to TRR, etc.


----------



## BirdieK

Glitterbomb said:


> Got a quote of *$3000 (!!!) * for a brand new small classic double flap in caviar chevron iridescent rose gold....yes, _the_ _iridescent rose gold_ from 17B. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Yeah I got a terrible quote for a couple of items too. I sent them photos of similar items on their site in worse shape listed as “giftable”. They raised the quote. Good luck!


----------



## BirdieK

pasdedeux1 said:


> Fashionphile rejected an authentic bag that I sent them (that I personally purchased from the brand store) saying the item had inconsistencies in overall construction
> 
> so I paid their stupid $75 fee and won’t be using them again, because I see another bag from the brand listed that is obviously fake that they accepted, so I can only assume their authenticators are not very good.


I do think they are getting worse from what I’ve seen and heard. It’s unfortunate. I used to really enjoy their site and I do like their return policy vs TRR and also the gamble you take when you order from TRR.


----------



## BirdieK

Glitterbomb said:


> It looks like this was happening in October 2021 as well.


Yes I had the same experience in 2021.


----------



## BirdieK

ItsPurseonal said:


> I think people expect that because these items are expensive and because influencers  talk about them as “investment bags,” they’re going to make money or at least break even if they sell. It’s a dangerous mindset to have


I 100% agree with this, however I do think it’s clear FP is having some business struggles, as are most businesses post-pandemic. Whether it’s cash-flow driven, lack of qualified staffers, or both, who can say, but there have clearly been changes experienced by many of us with all aspects of FP’s business, the buying, selling, and every part of those transactions. I hope they are able to turn things back around. I do agree it is never reasonable to expect them, or any reseller/consigner to pay you retail. They are providing a service and are selling the item for you. That requires overhead. They are entitled to take a profit, but I do also agree their quotes have gotten quite out of line of late.


----------



## BB8

I just received a reply saying they could not accept my hardly used Speedy Bandouliere 25 due to them having too many. Meanwhile, Yoogi's also replied to my bag offering $850 buyout. I bought this bag for $1500+. I think I'll take FP's offer to resubmit in 30 days and see what happens.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> Got a quote of *$3000 (!!!) * for a brand new small classic double flap in caviar chevron iridescent rose gold....yes, _the_ _iridescent rose gold_ from 17B. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


I was quoted 3K from FP for a m/l classic flap about 5 weeks ago. I sold it with Yoogis (consignment) for 10k. I was shocked at the FP quote tbh.


----------



## classybags4ever

Glitterbomb said:


> Got a quote of *$3000 (!!!) * for a brand new small classic double flap in caviar chevron iridescent rose gold....yes, _the_ _iridescent rose gold_ from 17B. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Just out of curiousity did you buy this bag brand new from the boutique and just keep it for years and not use it?


----------



## onlyk

BB8 said:


> I just received a reply saying they could not accept my hardly used Speedy Bandouliere 25 due to them having too many. Meanwhile, Yoogi's also replied to my bag offering $850 buyout. I bought this bag for $1500+. I think I'll take FP's offer to resubmit in 30 days and see what happens.


better not selling now, these classics right now are at very low prices selling to consignments and will cost a lot more to buy back


----------



## Glitterbomb

I tried to call FP and no one is available to answer the phones because they are having a "company-wide meeting". Doesn't sound good.


----------



## GemsBerry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was quoted 3K from FP for a m/l classic flap about 5 weeks ago. I sold it with Yoogis (consignment) for 10k. I was shocked at the FP quote tbh.





Glitterbomb said:


> I tried to call FP and no one is available to answer the phones because they are having a "company-wide meeting". Doesn't sound good.


Not good signs. I was also quoted $2.5K for double flap jumbo, new in box. $2k for $12100 Comete. Laughable. Upon looking at their inventory I realized they stuck with lots of Birkins and $20-50K jewelry and watches that nobody would buy. FP did very well during pandemic because people didn't travel or go out, they had a disposable income to spend on luxury. Now, the situation has changed and, hey, there's inflation. I don't know anybody who's saving for Birkin anymore. And those who can afford it can afford the new one from the boutique, they already have several. FP failed to adjust to post-pandemic reality, so it looks they are not performing well financially. On top of that they invested a lot in NYC store.


----------



## Glitterbomb

GemsBerry said:


> Not good signs. I was also quoted $2.5K for double flap jumbo, new in box. $2k for $12100 Comete. Laughable. Upon looking at their inventory I realized they stuck with lots of Birkins and $20-50K jewelry and watches that nobody would buy. FP did very well during pandemic because people didn't travel or go out, they had a disposable income to spend on luxury. Now, the situation has changed and, hey, there's inflation. I don't know anybody who's saving for Birkin anymore. And those who can afford it can afford the new one from the boutique, they already have several. FP failed to adjust to post-pandemic reality, so it looks they are not performing well financially. On top of that they invested a lot in NYC store.



I was just quoted $4000 for VCA pieces that retail for $15,000 - $20,000. It's really, really bad.


----------



## GemsBerry

Glitterbomb said:


> I was just quoted $4000 for VCA pieces that retail for $15,000 - $20,000. It's really, really bad.


Yes, they don't want to spend cash on buying. The lower the quotes, the less people sell something good to them (unless IDK it's stolen or inherited or whatever). So they have less attractive inventory to buyers, and less cash from selling it. Then they don't generate new cash. Vicious cycle. Obviously, they need a "company meeting" or two.


----------



## Ylesiya

Glitterbomb said:


> I was just quoted $4000 for VCA pieces that retail for $15,000 - $20,000. It's really, really bad.



My quotes are also very low: for both bags and jewellery. I'm very scared to even try to submit watches as they returned them a few items to me in the past for some idiotic reasons.

And I noticed that the quote does not depend on the brand really: I tried basically all major brands and a number of different types of jewelleries for each - Hermes, Tiffany, Cartier, VCA, bvlgari. All quoted ridiculous amounts, especially Tiffany and Hermes. Some of them were really offensive


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> better not selling now, these classics right now are at very low prices selling to consignments and will cost a lot more to buy back


I just sold my classic for 10K. I paid 4K when I bought it so I was happy. You're completely right though, as there is no way I'd even be able to buy my own bag back at current pricing. I was happy to let it go though, it was an easy choice


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sold my classic for 10K. I paid 4K when I bought it so I was happy. You're completely right though, as there is no way I'd even be able to buy my own bag back at current pricing. I was happy to let it go though, it was an easy choice


Congrats, you are the lucky few and caught a good one to sell, by the way, my reply was meant to the ones selling speedy neverfull these LV classics, Chanel may have different treatment even some got lowball too, but you never known? maybe I should smummit my classic Chanels, one brand new bought at less than $3,000 and had just bought another classic for less than $3,000 too, but these classics are so hard to come by especially in the condition I bought, haha, extremely hard to let them go


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sold my classic for 10K. I paid 4K when I bought it so I was happy. You're completely right though, as there is no way I'd even be able to buy my own bag back at current pricing. I was happy to let it go though, it was an easy choice


P.S, did you get in hand $10K? because if consign, Yoogi may give you roughtly $6,500-$7,500, so that would be $2,500 to $3,500 gain instead of $6,000 gain?


----------



## onlyk

the other reason why I hesitate to sell my good classic bags is tax on the gain I will have to pay, say even if I sold a Chanel classics to consignments at buyout (in hand) $6,500, I will have to pay tax on the $3,500 gain, that makes my profit to about $2,800, I can easily make $2,800 profit on other things but a good Chanel bag at a great or good price is almost impossible to get.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I don't think their quotes can get any worse.

This is what they just quoted me for an excellent condition, metallic rose gold, quilted calfskin pixel effect, medium classic double flap from 2016 cruise. It is honestly offensive. I would prefer if they just flat out reject it entirely than tell me this is all my bag is worth to them.







FP is clearly having serious money troubles. I will not be surprised if they go out of business soon.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> P.S, did you get in hand $10K? because if consign, Yoogi may give you roughtly $6,500-$7,500, so that would be $2,500 to $3,500 gain instead of $6,000 gain?


I ended up with 7960.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think their quotes can get any worse.
> 
> This is what they just quoted me for an excellent condition, metallic rose gold, quilted calfskin pixel effect, medium classic double flap from 2016 cruise. It is honestly offensive. I would prefer if they just flat out reject it entirely than tell me this is all my bag is worth to them.
> 
> View attachment 5581925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581926
> 
> 
> FP is clearly having serious money troubles. I will not be surprised if they go out of business soon.


That's pretty bad. I would try some other places if you really want to sell. I anticipate things will get better for FP when the economy rights itself again. They have some amazing items right now on their site that would normally be purchased by now but are just sitting there. If people don't buy they can't afford to buy either. It's a beautiful flap!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's pretty bad. I would try some other places if you really want to sell. I anticipate things will get better for FP when the economy rights itself again. They have some amazing items right now on their site that would normally be purchased by now but are just sitting there. If people don't buy they can't afford to buy either. It's a beautiful flap!


So true, I would had bought many of their items if was in the past, but since FP has not buy from me as much as used to be I can't go ahead buy from them either, a bad circle I guess.

P.S Congrats on your great sell again, that's probably one of the best sales I heard recently


----------



## Kiradris

If you ship two items several days apart, does FP wait for them both to arrive before processing?  The one that arrived yesterday was marked as “Arrived” in their system, but since I’ve sent the other on  the status was reverted back to “In Transit”.


----------



## ProShopper1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's pretty bad. I would try some other places if you really want to sell. I anticipate things will get better for FP when the economy rights itself again. They have some amazing items right now on their site that would normally be purchased by now but are just sitting there. If people don't buy they can't afford to buy either. It's a beautiful flap!


They definitely have some great items, but they're pricing them too high. You'd think higher listing prices, higher payouts..but they're pitiful!


----------



## GemsBerry

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think their quotes can get any worse.
> 
> This is what they just quoted me for an excellent condition, metallic rose gold, quilted calfskin pixel effect, medium classic double flap from 2016 cruise. It is honestly offensive. I would prefer if they just flat out reject it entirely than tell me this is all my bag is worth to them.
> 
> View attachment 5581925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581926
> 
> 
> FP is clearly having serious money troubles. I will not be surprised if they go out of business soon.





onlyk said:


> So true, I would had bought many of their items if was in the past, but since FP has not buy from me as much as used to be I can't go ahead buy from them either, a bad circle I guess.
> 
> P.S Congrats on your great sell again, that's probably one of the best sales I heard recently


I agree. If they don't offer a reasonable buyout price we don't sell and we don't come back as buyers.
The recent quotes have dropped to the charity level like _"Hey, sell us your new Chanel and you can buy Kate Spade for what we'll pay you". _


----------



## caannie

Kiradris said:


> If you ship two items several days apart, does FP wait for them both to arrive before processing?  The one that arrived yesterday was marked as “Arrived” in their system, but since I’ve sent the other on  the status was reverted back to “In Transit”.


Normally they log packages in as they get them and don't wait for a second package. Check the tracking number on your items and see if they issued you the same tracking number for both items. I've had that happen before when I shipped two items within days of each other. That might be why your delivered package is now showing in transit.


----------



## Margot S

Does anyone know whether FP entertains offers for items it has already started to discount?  If not, does anyone know how and when it discounts high end bags?  If it does not offer fair prices for buyouts, I am wondering if there is any way to get better prices on purchases.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## caannie

Part of Fashionphile's problem is inconsistency between different people doing quotes. For a while the Chanel quotes were big while Louis Vuitton was underappreciated. Meanwhile, there are wallets of a different brand selling on eBay for $150 that that they quoted me $300 on each. People look at their site, see what they are selling for stupid prices and then get quotes for those items if them have them to sell.


----------



## onlyk

Margot S said:


> Does anyone know whether FP entertains offers for items it has already started to discount?  If not, does anyone know how and when it discounts high end bags?  If it does not offer fair prices for buyouts, I am wondering if there is any way to get better prices on purchases.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


You may not know what FP is, that's why you would ask question as such, it is the biggest shark in the ocean, ha ha. discounts every 30 days theoretically and every now and then they offer promotions on major holidays or if they want to shrink their inventories like they had just did recently.


----------



## Aurora2015

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think their quotes can get any worse.
> 
> This is what they just quoted me for an excellent condition, metallic rose gold, quilted calfskin pixel effect, medium classic double flap from 2016 cruise. It is honestly offensive. I would prefer if they just flat out reject it entirely than tell me this is all my bag is worth to them.
> 
> View attachment 5581925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581926
> 
> 
> FP is clearly having serious money troubles. I will not be surprised if they go out of business soon.


I believed they have a financial problem.


----------



## GemsBerry

Margot S said:


> Does anyone know whether FP entertains offers for items it has already started to discount?  If not, does anyone know how and when it discounts high end bags?  If it does not offer fair prices for buyouts, I am wondering if there is any way to get better prices on purchases.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


It looks like they discontinued deeper discount program (what was it called?) when they discounted the item 1% every day after it reached 30% off and after that it was still unsold for 30 days (roughly after 3 months starting from 5%, 10%, 20% and reaching 30%). Now it's either no discount ever for some items or the lowest is 30% and it will stop there.


----------



## sjunky13

I just received terrible terrible quotes! I am seeing a lot of inventory sit. Chanel bags marked down and down. The resell market is really bad I think. I summited VCA and Cartier jewelry and I feel I would have gotten more selling for scrap gold! The quotes were very insulting.

Funny a friend of mine sold a ton of jewelry to them ,all special orders items. Maybe that is why they paid out a lot? . She made a lot on each piece and for me the quotes were horrific.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I agree that quotes have been lower than usual lately, but you’d think if they were truly in a bad spot that they’d stop doing things like sending the “we still want your stuff” email or even that they’d pause the buyback program for new sales. I’d like to think that because they haven’t done that, they’re not in as bad of shape as it may seem. But it seems more likely that it’s a lack of business acumen.


----------



## bagnut1

It's also possible that they are just reacting to live market conditions.  Less demand -> lower final sales prices (and fewer sales) -> lower buyout offers.  

I'm guessing the lesson here is to perhaps "hold" on selling until the market picks up again, unless one really needs the closet space or the cash.


----------



## Glitterbomb

sjunky13 said:


> I just received terrible terrible quotes! I am seeing a lot of inventory sit. Chanel bags marked down and down. The resell market is really bad I think. I summited VCA and Cartier jewelry and I feel I would have gotten more selling for scrap gold! The quotes were very insulting.
> 
> Funny a friend of mine sold a ton of jewelry to them ,all special orders items. Maybe that is why they paid out a lot? . She made a lot on each piece and for me the quotes were horrific.



Their quotes were a lot better a few months ago. I sold a lot of VCA to them as well and I was getting really good quotes for them. Now they are horrible. I think they are very low on cash.


----------



## GemsBerry

sjunky13 said:


> I just received terrible terrible quotes! I am seeing a lot of inventory sit. Chanel bags marked down and down. The resell market is really bad I think. I summited VCA and Cartier jewelry and I feel I would have gotten more selling for scrap gold! The quotes were very insulting.
> 
> Funny a friend of mine sold a ton of jewelry to them ,all special orders items. Maybe that is why they paid out a lot? . She made a lot on each piece and for me the quotes were horrific.


The question is if your friend's items are still sitting there unsold? On the one hand it's buyers market now in resale, not sellers.
But it's also due to FP's faulty pricing strategy. First, they overpriced many items (look at this torn velvet Chanel priced at $4-5K, just an example). They are now flooded with unsold overpriced inventory. So they've decided to give extremely low quotes on items that would sell for reasonable price otherwise (I know because I sold some on Poshmark already).
So they went form overpricing to lowballing, neither is good. It's like they changed from _"the idiots will buy anyway" _to "_the idiots will sell anyway"_. Nope, doesn't work.




Their competition is doing better by *cutting their own pie*. Thereareal sent lots of promo codes recently and increased payout for jewelry to 75%, this month too. And they are selling.


----------



## onlyk

I think they have too many older inventories that they have been sitting on, that's why they take way less in and give low quotes on majority stuff they do take. I wondering how are they going to compete with other markets - other consignments and selling sites Poshmark Mercari Ebay etc, in the long run I'm afraid FP may lose more and more market share.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I wonder if they will ever stop doing buyouts entirely and change to a consignment only model, like TheRealReal.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> I wonder if they will ever stop doing buyouts entirely and change to a consignment only model, like TheRealReal.


They used to. It stopped when they dropped eBay as a platform. Buyouts were a very small portion of their business and everything went to consignment. They must have determined that buyouts were better. The Real Real does buy out btw, but you have to have top brand items in just 1 or 2 categories.


----------



## Glitterbomb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They used to. It stopped when they dropped eBay as a platform. Buyouts were a very small portion of their business and everything went to consignment. They must have determined that buyouts were better. The Real Real does buy out btw, but you have to have top brand items in just 1 or 2 categories.



I heard TRR stopped doing buyouts entirely a month ago.


----------



## Margot S

Within the last couple of weeks, TRR has stopped its buyout program for handbags. New management disposed of that quickly.  The problem with all consignment is that when your items are damaged by their employees, it is very time consuming and difficult to get resolution or compensation.  When the dreaded “update in progress” shows up on your TRR item listing page, you know there is trouble.  That is one of the reasons FP was good to deal with.  Buyouts avoid the need to follow your items.  I fear Glitterbomb might be right about FP rethinking its business model. Which companies does that leave for buyout options that are fair on price and nice to deal with?


----------



## sjunky13

GemsBerry said:


> The question is if your friend's items are still sitting there unsold? On the one hand it's buyers market now in resale, not sellers.
> But it's also due to FP's faulty pricing strategy. First, they overpriced many items (look at this torn velvet Chanel priced at $4-5K, just an example). They are now flooded with unsold overpriced inventory. So they've decided to give extremely low quotes on items that would sell for reasonable price otherwise (I know because I sold some on Poshmark already).
> So they went form overpricing to lowballing, neither is good. It's like they changed from _"the idiots will buy anyway" _to "_the idiots will sell anyway"_. Nope, doesn't work.
> 
> View attachment 5583837
> 
> 
> Their competition is doing better by *cutting their own pie*. Thereareal sent lots of promo codes recently and increased payout for jewelry to 75%, this month too. And they are selling.


That bag is disgusting and shocking they even listed it! Years ago they would not even sell used sunglasses or shoes.
2 of the 3 items she sold to them have sold asap. The last one has not because of the sizing. 

She is extremely lucky to have sold and made quite a bit at that time. I guess now they may have even declined to purchase.
I submitted my items to yoogies and rebag and was offered slightly more. I am holding onto everything for now. 
I think fashionphile went crazy with purchasing high ticket items and a lot of them and they aren't moving. They got spoiled during the pandemic when no one had access to shopping . That was not sustainable at all.


----------



## onlyk

Margot S said:


> Within the last couple of weeks, TRR has stopped its buyout program for handbags. New management disposed of that quickly.  The problem with all consignment is that when your items are damaged by their employees, it is very time consuming and difficult to get resolution or compensation.  When the dreaded “update in progress” shows up on your TRR item listing page, you know there is trouble.  That is one of the reasons FP was good to deal with.  Buyouts avoid the need to follow your items.  I fear Glitterbomb might be right about FP rethinking its business model. Which companies does that leave for buyout options that are fair on price and nice to deal with?


There are tons of companies offer fair buyouts more than you guys realized. typically buyouts are lower than consign, so many would choice consign. I don't deal with companyies only offer consign though, I felt they don't have enough cash reserve and intend to use consigners' items to make money for them, these companies can be dangerous to deal with. I'd rather selling on my own than deal with companies as such.


----------



## sjunky13

Margot S said:


> Within the last couple of weeks, TRR has stopped its buyout program for handbags. New management disposed of that quickly.  The problem with all consignment is that when your items are damaged by their employees, it is very time consuming and difficult to get resolution or compensation.  When the dreaded “update in progress” shows up on your TRR item listing page, you know there is trouble.  That is one of the reasons FP was good to deal with.  Buyouts avoid the need to follow your items.  I fear Glitterbomb might be right about FP rethinking its business model. Which companies does that leave for buyout options that are fair on price and nice to deal with?


rebag seems good. I never worked with them though. They offer more for trades . There are a lot of buy out options. I recently sold 2 bags to a New Jersey consignment store I found in the Chanel FB group. They paid me with Zelle. Very easy!
Anns Fabulous finds has turned me down every time I submit an item for buyout. They seem very slow and things don't move off the site quick enough for me to consign. 
Yoogies still buys as well.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Margot S said:


> Within the last couple of weeks, TRR has stopped its buyout program for handbags. New management disposed of that quickly.  The problem with all consignment is that when your items are damaged by their employees, it is very time consuming and difficult to get resolution or compensation.  When the dreaded “update in progress” shows up on your TRR item listing page, you know there is trouble.  That is one of the reasons FP was good to deal with.  Buyouts avoid the need to follow your items.  I fear Glitterbomb might be right about FP rethinking its business model. Which companies does that leave for buyout options that are fair on price and nice to deal with?



I love Yoogi’s. They offer buyouts. CoutureUSA also offers some buyouts.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> I heard TRR stopped doing buyouts entirely a month ago.


I believe it was in handbags and other categories?? I was selling a Cartier piece three weeks back and the person I was working with offered the immediate pay option. I didn't take the offer -- maybe by now the program has completely stopped. I don't follow their business too closely.


----------



## Margot S

in early July,  TRR ended buyout option for bags.  But is said it was continuing the get paid now program for “select jewelry and watches.”   Not sure what is still subject to buyout given this vague language.


----------



## Glitterbomb

FP rejected 4 VCA & Cartier items I sent to them, all purchased at my local boutiques by me and worn only a few times. They claim they know it's authentic but there are inconsistencies in the engravings and they can't accept them. Yeah, right. I could believe one piece is like that, but four in a row? FP, we are not stupid. Clearly they don't want to honor the quote they gave and/or they completely ran out of cash once again.

"We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some engravings to not be fully applied on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."

"We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."

"We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears the hallmarks used to qualify authenticity are too worn on your item and we are unable to authenticate your item. Thank you for your understanding."

"We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."


----------



## raylyn

I requested a quote about 2 1/2 weeks ago before reading this thread. Got an email 1 week later saying 'we didn't forget you'. Since then, nothing.


----------



## 880

I thought as of March of this year, Fashionphile was still booming? Resale made a ton of money Post Covid.  Could it be that they are simply slower to accept new stuff bc of ramping down stock due to recession planning ? The low quotes are probably just part of the new business model? 









						Fashionphile Bags Nearly $500 Million In Sales As Post-Pandemic Inflation Fuels Luxury Resale
					

With fashion houses raising prices due to soaring costs and inflation, the secondary market is expecting another boom.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## onlyk

raylyn said:


> I requested a quote about 2 1/2 weeks ago before reading this thread. Got an email 1 week later saying 'we didn't forget you'. Since then, nothing.


May I ask what item was it? That's seems unusual they never given you a quote?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

880 said:


> I thought as of March of this year, Fashionphile was still booming? Resale made a ton of money Post Covid.  Could it be that they are simply slower to accept new stuff bc of ramping down stock due to recession planning ? The low quotes are probably just part of the new business model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionphile Bags Nearly $500 Million In Sales As Post-Pandemic Inflation Fuels Luxury Resale
> 
> 
> With fashion houses raising prices due to soaring costs and inflation, the secondary market is expecting another boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Likely. I don't think they're going under or doing badly; they certainly are expanding like crazy. It seems like a new boutique or new drop-off point is opening constantly. Each time a new location opens it means more money spent on overhead and that affects seller quotes and their prices -- they have to charge more to keep going. I think they would have been amazing by just staying online--for some reason shopping in a resale handbag boutique doesn't excite me, especially since 99% of their stock is someplace else. I asked one of their helpers for assistance with an online item and she came back with something like 'sorry, it's not here it's in a location so I can't answer your question about it.' So the items in stores are still listed online, perhaps.


----------



## Ylesiya

Glitterbomb said:


> FP rejected 4 VCA & Cartier items I sent to them, all purchased at my local boutiques by me and worn only a few times. They claim they know it's authentic but there are inconsistencies in the engravings and they can't accept them. Yeah, right. I could believe one piece is like that, but four in a row? FP, we are not stupid. Clearly they don't want to honor the quote they gave and/or they completely ran out of cash once again.
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some engravings to not be fully applied on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears the hallmarks used to qualify authenticity are too worn on your item and we are unable to authenticate your item. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."



This is outrageous. And I know you have been selling to them VCA before right?
Just out of curiosity which items did they return - what models? If you don't mind sharing of course.
I have received some very very funny quotes for VCA items myself which are in new or near new condition. For example, vintage alhambra earrings with MOP in full set - 1000 USD. For sale on the website at 3725-3795 
I don't even mind this lowballing - I would just chuckle, say "Whaaaaaat?..." and not send them anything at all but when you send something and they return the items back to you with some BS reasoning like @Glitterbomb showed us - it makes my blood boil heated by anger.
Lowballing is _kinda_ fine - ok, you are short of cash, sales are slow - this is maximum that you can offer at the moment given the economical situation. We are all suffering, everyone needs a profit and needs to survive.
What I hate is this blunt lies and idiotic, totally made up reasoning which kills the relationship, respect and trust which is important between the client and company.


----------



## platanoparty

I’m curious for those who have had issue recently with fashionphile (apologies if I’m missing the memo in this thread) - has anyone accepted an offer, submitted it, and then had it rejected? This is my first time trying to sell and I got a good offer for my coco handle. I want to accept and drop off my bag, but I’m a little worried they would then reject it or decline payment. Not super clear on the process or recent turmoil if anyone would be able to share insights, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Glitterbomb

platanoparty said:


> I’m curious for those who have had issue recently with fashionphile (apologies if I’m missing the memo in this thread) - has anyone accepted an offer, submitted it, and then had it rejected? This is my first time trying to sell and I got a good offer for my coco handle. I want to accept and drop off my bag, but I’m a little worried they would then reject it or decline payment. Not super clear on the process or recent turmoil if anyone would be able to share insights, I would really appreciate it.



Yes, they just rejected 3 of my VCA pieces & 1 Cartier piece that I sent in, saying they believed they were authentic but had inconsistencies in the engravings.


----------



## platanoparty

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, they just rejected 3 of my VCA pieces & 1 Cartier piece that I sent in, saying they believed they were authentic but had inconsistencies in the engravings.


I’m so sorry to hear that! I think I saw that up thread but I completely missed the part about them doing so after you sent them in. It sounds like a very poor excuse to me - did they send your items back safely? I have one local consignment shop also interested in my bag, but I worry their rates won’t be as good.


----------



## Glitterbomb

platanoparty said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that! I think I saw that up thread but I completely missed the part about them doing so after you sent them in. It sounds like a very poor excuse to me - did they send your items back safely? I have one local consignment shop also interested in my bag, but I worry their rates won’t be as good.



I haven't gotten them back yet....I hope they send them back ASAP


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> I haven't gotten them back yet....I hope they send them back ASAP


They're pretty slow about sending back items that they rejected, not to mention throwing them in a box haphazardly and letting them get damaged. I would never sell Fashionphile jewelry again.


----------



## GemsBerry

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, they just rejected 3 of my VCA pieces & 1 Cartier piece that I sent in, saying they believed they were authentic but had inconsistencies in the engravings.





caannie said:


> They're pretty slow about sending back items that they rejected, not to mention throwing them in a box haphazardly and letting them get damaged. I would never sell Fashionphile jewelry again.


I got that one too. My Tiffany's diamond ring was sent back wrapped in re-used paper, my gift box (not Tiffany's) is missing, the ring arrived scratched like it was hit on rough surface (consistent with holding a metal door handle or keys while wearing, not with a careful inspecting. I wonder if someone was wearing it for a day or two?). Reason for return was also ridic "we believe it's authentic but one of the diamonds' quality is not consistent with Tiffany's standards and it's not good enough for our clientele". What kind of BS is that? Tiffany's standards are below FP's "experts" standards? just like your hallmarks are inconsistent etc. 
I didn't make a fuss of the scratches because I was going to send the ring along with my other jewelry to Tiffany's anyway for regular cleaning and polishing. But it's not free, now I feel I should have complained to FP. 

I agree, FP hit a new low on integrity, not just on quotes.


----------



## Glitterbomb

GemsBerry said:


> I got that one too. My Tiffany's diamond ring was sent back wrapped in re-used paper, my gift box (not Tiffany's) is missing, the ring arrived scratched like it was hit on rough surface (consistent with holding a metal door handle or keys while wearing, not with a careful inspecting. I wonder if someone was wearing it for a day or two?). Reason for return was also ridic "we believe it's authentic but one of the diamonds' quality is not consistent with Tiffany's standards and it's not good enough for our clientele". What kind of BS is that? Tiffany's standards are below FP's "experts" standards? just like your hallmarks are inconsistent etc.
> I didn't make a fuss of the scratches because I was going to send the ring along with my other jewelry to Tiffany's anyway for regular cleaning and polishing. But it's not free, now I feel I should have complained to FP.
> 
> I agree, FP hit a new low on integrity, not just on quotes.



I'm so sorry that happened to you. 

You're completely right. FP is saying that Tiffany, Cartier, & VCA have standards below FP's standards. That's just absurd. Obviously that isn't the real reason. If you went to Tiffany and told them that FP told you your diamond is below Tiffany's standards and isn't resellable (or at least not resellable to FP) they would probably laugh.

Honestly I just had a thought....you should have Tiffany check the diamonds out immediately and make sure no one chipped your diamond or worse. If they wore it and scratched it, and then said the diamond isn't consistent with Tiffany's standards, that makes me feel really concerned.


----------



## GemsBerry

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you.
> 
> You're completely right. FP is saying that Tiffany, Cartier, & VCA have standards below FP's standards. That's just absurd. Obviously that isn't the real reason. If you went to Tiffany and told them that FP told you your diamond is below Tiffany's standards and isn't resellable (or at least not resellable to FP) they would probably laugh.
> 
> Honestly I just had a thought....you should have Tiffany check the diamonds out immediately and make sure no one chipped your diamond or worse. If they wore it and scratched it, and then said the diamond isn't consistent with Tiffany's standards, that makes me feel really concerned.


Good point. I already sent it to Tiffany's and received it back after polishing and checking all the diamonds (part of the service). It's not free, but I love keeping my jewelry pristine and shiny. Now my ring is like factory-new and there's no way I'm sending it to FP for their lowball quote.
As for wearing I have my concerns because like others posted above FP takes time to ship the item back. Why? They sent a quote, received the items. I was paid for Chanel in 2 buz days, but that Tiffany's took 4-5 days.


----------



## raylyn

onlyk said:


> May I ask what item was it? That's seems unusual they never given you a quote?


I actually got the quote yesterday, it was for an excellent condition item, and they offered 40% of retail.


----------



## raylyn

Glitterbomb said:


> FP rejected 4 VCA & Cartier items I sent to them, all purchased at my local boutiques by me and worn only a few times. They claim they know it's authentic but there are inconsistencies in the engravings and they can't accept them. Yeah, right. I could believe one piece is like that, but four in a row? FP, we are not stupid. Clearly they don't want to honor the quote they gave and/or they completely ran out of cash once again.
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some engravings to not be fully applied on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears the hallmarks used to qualify authenticity are too worn on your item and we are unable to authenticate your item. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> "We believe your item is authentic. However, it appears an error in manufacturing has caused some inconsistencies with the engravings on your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding."


In the past I have received an (online) Hermes item with a very faint stamp, like it was not fully embossed. This really bothered me and I ended up returning. I am glad I did.


----------



## Emma1420

Honestly, I think that their “authenticators” don’t know what they are looking at.  More than anything I wish they would do a better job at classifying each items condition.  An item is not giftable if it’s not new.  New items don’t have scratches on the hardware. Excellent items don’t have a laundry list of flaws and wear and tear.

In terms of quotes, I feel like its all down to which person you get reviewing your photos.  My most recent quote was pretty lousy.  It was 37% of what I paid.


----------



## Blingthang

I just asked for a quote for Hermes Day Sneakers in Epsom leather worn one time and they quoted me $550! Seriously, they have the same sneakers listed for $1300. SMH.


----------



## raylyn

Blingthang said:


> I just asked for a quote for Hermes Day Sneakers in Epsom leather worn one time and they quoted me $550! Seriously, they have the same sneakers listed for $1300. SMH.


Yes, similar items on their website were offered at triple the quote offer.


----------



## Blingthang

raylyn said:


> Yes, similar items on their website were offered at triple the quote offer.


Aren’t they supposed to offer us 70% of what they expect to sell it for? Nobody’s going to sell to them if they keep this up.


----------



## Margot S

Perhaps if enough people refuse FP lowball buyout offers AND do not buy its merchandise at inflated prices, it will get back to being a more compelling platform for buyers and sellers.


----------



## bagnut1

Blingthang said:


> Aren’t they supposed to offer us 70% of what they expect to sell it for? Nobody’s going to sell to them if they keep this up.


70% is the guaranteed buyback on items you buy from them (within a certain period of time).  Easy for them since it's already been authenticated and they only have to evaluate incremental wear and tear.

One should probably expect less on an item you are selling from another purchase source.

The resale market is what it is unfortunately.


----------



## platanoparty

I ended up having a recent positive experience with them, but I attribute that to also being able to taking it to an in person location with a buyer on site. They bought my coco handle at 80%, but I tried to sell two more they declined because they already had them in stock. Yoogis, though only offered about 40% of what I paid for my quotes on all bags. It seems like FP might be ok, but I wouldn't trust them if I had to mail anything in. I am weary they are good for anything other than bags as well...


----------



## Kiradris

FP is pretty much done for me.  They quoted $90 for an LV wallet that Yoogi’s quoted at $290.  Good luck to them with getting fresh stock.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Blingthang said:


> Aren’t they supposed to offer us 70% of what they expect to sell it for? Nobody’s going to sell to them if they keep this up.



I too have been astounded by how Fashionphile has been operating as a company lately. It would be great to see their internal memos and be able to be a fly on a wall during staff meetings. I would suspect it's pretty tense there these days.  

Anyway, I've thought a lot about this exact point and I think they are trying to unlink the concept of 60% or 70% of an item's sale value to what a customer is paid in a buyout situation. Instead, it seems to me like their quotes are now based on a more complicated formula that takes into account not just whether an item will sell, but how fast it will sell. They probably figure their market share is strong enough (in terms of the biggies, it's them and The RealReal, right?) that they can recalibrate the entire foundation of how items are valuated. Can they get away with it? Time will tell. 

I do hope in the meantime what the smaller shops, like Yoogi's and Couture USA, see really great upticks in their profits. They deserve it for still valuing their customer base.


----------



## kadya

The quotes are so funny. My nearly-new DE Neverfull PM with pochette was offered $600 - they’re selling ones without pochettes for $1350, the pochettes are listed for $525 - you expect me to accept $600 on what will make you $1875? I’m all set on making 30%, thanks.

However, I did get an as-expected quote on an empreinte speedy 20 - about 60% of what they would sell it for. Still debating how badly I want the cash for it.



What’s most interesting is how they’re now doing the “spend a bunch and get a promo gift card that’s only valid for a short period” a’la Saks (and TRR lol). Idk about you guys but that never incentivizes me to purchase. Like, if I was going to anyway I will, but what’s the point of a $300 site credit that’s only good for a few months when nothing even remotely good is available under $500? I would rather have a % off my current purchase, thanks - that’s actual incentive to buy.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I don't know why I keep trying with FP. They just quoted me $2,000 for an excellent condition $11,000 Cartier panthere pave ring. LOL.


----------



## Blingthang

Blingthang said:


> I just asked for a quote for Hermes Day Sneakers in Epsom leather worn one time and they quoted me $550! Seriously, they have the same sneakers listed for $1300. SMH.


Yoogi’s Closet is even worse! They just offered me $300-$330!


----------



## onlyk

Blingthang said:


> Yoogi’s Closet is even worse! They just offered me $300-$330!


You probably be better off selling these on your own or just wear them if price isn't good anyway.


----------



## Blingthang

onlyk said:


> You probably be better off selling these on your own or just wear them if price isn't good anyway.


Problem is they hurt my feet and they are made of Epsom leather so I don’t fhink they’ll stretch out at all.


----------



## onlyk

Blingthang said:


> Problem is they hurt my feet and they are made of Epsom leather so I don’t fhink they’ll stretch out at all.


Could you exchange the size at the Botique? And how small are these, if you can put them on just tight, there are several ways, 1 lose weight hahahah, one time I lost so much weight my shoes felt off ; 2, go to shoe repair places have them stretc these for you; 3 stretch them yourself, have someone has big feet worn them and heat up with hair dryer or you wear layers of socks wear these… or stuff these with shoe stretcher wood like thing and go from there, or sell them on your own


----------



## Glitterbomb

Big news...I just heard from a member here that FP told them they are no longer doing buyouts over $7,000. Anything over that is consignment only. Pretty soon I bet they won't be doing buyouts at all anymore.


----------



## Beauty2c

Glitterbomb said:


> Big news...I just heard from a member here that FP told them they are no longer doing buyouts over $7,000. Anything over that is consignment only. Pretty soon I bet they won't be doing buyouts at all anymore.


I always thought a business model with buyouts for big ticket items is capital sensitive unless they are making a boat load of money on those items with quick turnaround.  Someone at FP is now watching the capital consumption...or perhaps the recession is slowing down big ticket item sales hence conserving capital/cash.  We have all observed that FP's inventory is not moving as fast and their prices are crazy high.


----------



## charlottawill

A Neverfull MM from the Garden collection that I considered buying in my local boutique last week for $2300 was listed on FP as giftable for $3495, as of last night. I wonder what the buyout was. I have found their offers to be low. I asked for an offer on a nearly new Dior bag that I paid $2900 for last fall and they said $1600. I decided to keep the bag. I suspect they've got too much inventory. I know a lot of my bags have been sitting unused over the past two years, and I'm sure inflation is hurting them too. Designer bags have fallen down the priority scale for a lot of potential buyers.


----------



## onlyk

charlottawill said:


> A Neverfull MM from the Garden collection that I considered buying in my local boutique last week for $2300 was listed on FP as giftable for $3495, as of last night. I wonder what the buyout was. I have found their offers to be low. I asked for an offer on a nearly new Dior bag that I paid $2900 for last fall and they said $1600. I decided to keep the bag. I suspect they've got too much inventory. I know a lot of my bags have been sitting unused over the past two years, and I'm sure inflation is hurting them too. Designer bags have fallen down the priority scale for a lot of potential buyers.


It depends, I still sees people buying like crazy, on low price and high price items, the only people are consistently slow down on buying and lower they purchase prices are consignments.


----------



## kadya

Forgot I had scheduled a virtual appointment like a month ago - got a reminder email about it this morning. Probably not worth spending an hour on a virtual call to be told that a brand new classic flap is worth $1500 to them.

I’m not surprised they would go back to consignment for $$$ items. It surprised me that they ever stopped doing it in the first place! Years ago it was like Yoogis and I would get both a buyout and a consignment option, and then slowly it became buyout only. Spending all of their capital up-front was clearly not a great choice.


----------



## Margot S

If FP is having financial issues, be VERY careful about consigning goods to it.  If it has to reorganize or file for bankruptcy, your consigned goods can be trapped or worse lost in the process.  Hopefully it conserves cash and lowers its prices to a reasonable level to clear some of its inventory.


----------



## kadya

Margot S said:


> If FP is having financial issues, be VERY careful about consigning goods to it.  If it has to reorganize or file for bankruptcy, your consigned goods can be trapped or worse lost in the process.  Hopefully it conserves cash and lowers its prices to a reasonable level to clear some of its inventory.



OOOOOOHHHH that’s a good point. I remember the 2nd Time Around debacle from ~5 years ago (side note: wow, time flies!) - consignors weren’t paid and a lot of them had their items trapped in brick and mortar stores that were shuttered due to nonpayment of rent.

Article on the closing


----------



## Le Roy

GemsBerry said:


> I got that one too. My Tiffany's diamond ring was sent back wrapped in re-used paper, my gift box (not Tiffany's) is missing, the ring arrived scratched like it was hit on rough surface (consistent with holding a metal door handle or keys while wearing, not with a careful inspecting. I wonder if someone was wearing it for a day or two?). Reason for return was also ridic "we believe it's authentic but one of the diamonds' quality is not consistent with Tiffany's standards and it's not good enough for our clientele". What kind of BS is that? Tiffany's standards are below FP's "experts" standards? just like your hallmarks are inconsistent etc.
> I didn't make a fuss of the scratches because I was going to send the ring along with my other jewelry to Tiffany's anyway for regular cleaning and polishing. But it's not free, now I feel I should have complained to FP.
> 
> I agree, FP hit a new low on integrity, not just on quotes.


That’s awful and sad to hear. My biggest fear is if they say they’ll buy my whatever and then renege and ship it back to me for whatever lame reason, they damage it.  (A very long time ago I had given my Movado watch to fix only for it to come back in PIECES. I was too young to know enough to say anything)


----------



## onlyk

Guys we need to be careful to chose whom we sell to but I trust many consignments including FP, consignments such as FP yoogi they are tricky to deal with but 98% of time they (FP & Yoogi) fulfill their quotes (from my own experience), while I can see right now consignments may have some tougher time to moving things faster and selling for higher prices, I believe this industry will survive and prosper, because people like us can not stop buying!! hahaha  I still buys almost everyday, and keep selling too, of course I will not choose consign option, in my lifetime I might did total 3 times consign for low price items, money in hand is better than money in the future. Companies do consignment only will lose their market share and lose the opportunity of making $$$$$

I still trust FP (over some other smaller consignments) and will sell to them (not consign) if they give me quotes good enough.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

charlottawill said:


> A Neverfull MM from the Garden collection that I considered buying in my local boutique last week for $2300 was listed on FP as giftable for $3495, as of last night. I wonder what the buyout was. I have found their offers to be low. I asked for an offer on a nearly new Dior bag that I paid $2900 for last fall and they said $1600. I decided to keep the bag. I suspect they've got too much inventory. I know a lot of my bags have been sitting unused over the past two years, and I'm sure inflation is hurting them too. Designer bags have fallen down the priority scale for a lot of potential buyers.


It's possible it wasn't a buyout at all. Some of their inventory comes from their own buyers and staff who go to boutiques and purchase, so FP has access to the hottest new releases and isn't completely dependent on 'us' selling to them. I recall the owner saying in a video that they frequent stores to purchase so they can look over items more closely, especially new releases.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I heard from a reliable source (former employee) TRR has vendors that sell to them privately (like Daniella Design). It's likely FP does the same thing.


----------



## Daisy22

I once sent in a LV shawl to FP they had quoted a certain price then wanted to knock off 200.00 saying it wasn't in the condition described.

My problem with this is I was selling them back a shawl I had bought from them in supposedly excellent condition that I had never worn or taken out of its dust bag after the day it was delivered.

I've looked at them as sketchy ever since.


----------



## Venice04

Purse Chakra said:


> I too have been astounded by how Fashionphile has been operating as a company lately. It would be great to see their internal memos and be able to be a fly on a wall during staff meetings. I would suspect it's pretty tense there these days.
> 
> Anyway, I've thought a lot about this exact point and I think they are trying to unlink the concept of 60% or 70% of an item's sale value to what a customer is paid in a buyout situation. Instead, it seems to me like their quotes are now based on a more complicated formula that takes into account not just whether an item will sell, but how fast it will sell. They probably figure their market share is strong enough (in terms of the biggies, it's them and The RealReal, right?) that they can recalibrate the entire foundation of how items are valuated. Can they get away with it? Time will tell.
> 
> I do hope in the meantime what the smaller shops, like Yoogi's and Couture USA, see really great upticks in their profits. They deserve it for still valuing their customer base.


Yoogi's Closet just offered me $245 on a brand new LV accessory that costs $900. I don't think so...  I was very surprised.


----------



## GemsBerry

Venice04 said:


> Yoogi's Closet just offered me $245 on a brand new LV accessory that costs $900. I don't think so...  I was very surprised.


I was quoted $1K higher for jewelry piece on YC than on FP for buyout. Or about $1200-1600 higher if I consign. It's still low (30-35% of retail) but waaaay better than offensive FP's quote for liquidation price of scrap metal or so.


----------



## sjunky13

Glitterbomb said:


> Big news...I just heard from a member here that FP told them they are no longer doing buyouts over $7,000. Anything over that is consignment only. Pretty soon I bet they won't be doing buyouts at all anymore.


Ty for sharing! I know they were buying out like crazy and that is not sustainable! 
I have a few things to sell . I will only do buyout with any company!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Went on vacation and found an alternate use of the Fashionphile file plastic holder- toothbrush holder!


----------



## ahswong

I requested a quote for a brand new Loewe puzzle bag in ocean and they offered me $1300..


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## gingamum

I just got a very low-ball quote from FP. Brand new Chanel 19 Flap card case $625 in store...they offered me $300. A LV bag charm that they are selling on their website for $590 they offered $200. Both items were new. I think they overpriced items when things were good and people were buying. Now that people are not buying as much they have not adjusted any prices. They need a new business model it seems. In the past, I have not had issues with their quotes. It is frustrating for sure!


----------



## coloradolvr

I received a low offer from one of the 3 bags I submitted for quotes.  They turned down my othe 2 pristine bags due to "well stocked in that style".  Meanwhile they are selling less than stellar quality bags for over twice what they quoted my one bag.  I have had this happen the last couple times I sent items in for quotes.  I don't think I will bother with them in the future.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Glitterbomb said:


> Big news...I just heard from a member here that FP told them they are no longer doing buyouts over $7,000. Anything over that is consignment only. Pretty soon I bet they won't be doing buyouts at all anymore.


I think it also depends on the item. They recently (within the last 2 weeks or so) offered me an item with a buyout of $9000. I gladly accepted. Friends told me they saw my item get listed on FP and it sold within 2-3 hours at a 30% markup. I am sure they have algorithms set up where they know certain items can sell quickly and will still be doing these high-paying buyouts. And of course, it could be that saying "we no longer do buyouts above so-and-so amount" is a good excuse to get off the phone with someone who is calling to inquire about why they weren't offered a buyout like before.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> Big news...I just heard from a member here that FP told them they are no longer doing buyouts over $7,000. Anything over that is consignment only. Pretty soon I bet they won't be doing buyouts at all anymore.


If this is true, will consignors have the ability to set their own prices? I know Anns Fab Finds lets you pick your price. I remember from years past that FP would just list your consigned item for whatever they wanted -- at times I felt they priced my items too high and sales took a while.


----------



## Glitterbomb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If this is true, will consignors have the ability to set their own prices? I know Anns Fab Finds lets you pick your price. I remember from years past that FP would just list your consigned item for whatever they wanted -- at times I felt they priced my items too high and sales took a while.



As of now you cannot set your own price for FP.


----------



## Ylesiya

Among other funny quotes from FP these days: Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone ring in platinum with diamonds (11,200 retail before tax) was quoted 1,700. I checked and they have none in stock.


----------



## retired611

gingamum said:


> I just got a very low-ball quote from FP. Brand new Chanel 19 Flap card case $625 in store...they offered me $300. A LV bag charm that they are selling on their website for $590 they offered $200. Both items were new. I think they overpriced items when things were good and people were buying. Now that people are not buying as much they have not adjusted any prices. They need a new business model it seems. In the past, I have not had issues with their quotes. It is frustrating for sure!


I too got several very low offers from FP. In most instances, Yoogi's was the best offer although one time Rebag bought my wallet at a buy-out price that beat all other quotes. FP has been low regularly for a few years now I think. And what surprises me is that some of the bags they sell are CURRENT and selling for less directly from Louis Vuitton... WHO would buy a used bag at a higher price directly from LV?? Crazy!


----------



## bagnut1

I sold some bags to FP last month.  Based on recent experiences reported here, I proactively researched current resale prices and gauged my tolerance for payout offers before I went in.  I was way off on just one bag, and taking that out of the mix I was within 5% overall.

I don’t sell that frequently, usually once or twice a year to make room (and acknowledge that I have too many bags!), so it’s not an emotional transaction.  I left feeling the buyout was fair given the current market, and the bag I kept will definitely get used over the next year or so. 

I was notified of the ACH being initiated within 24 hours, and it cleared the next day, so my I was in and out and and paid in under 48 hours.  All in all it was a good experience, as I have consistently had both buying and selling with FP.  (FWIW this transaction was at the new NYC showroom - it sounds like in-person might currently yield the best payout offers.)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

retired611 said:


> I too got several very low offers from FP. In most instances, Yoogi's was the best offer although one time Rebag bought my wallet at a buy-out price that beat all other quotes. FP has been low regularly for a few years now I think. And what surprises me is that some of the bags they sell are CURRENT and selling for less directly from Louis Vuitton... WHO would buy a used bag at a higher price directly from LV?? Crazy!


I *used* to think it was crazy as well, but some shoppers (myself included) sometimes have credits and discounts that can be applied, or take the 10% more back when we sell, so the price you see is your price and someone else's price might be much lower when they apply discounts. FP is not a place for bargains anymore though, that's for sure.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just sent them pictures to try and consign my vintage 1966 Rolex. Haven't heard back yet. I guess we'll see if they offer me anything.


----------



## TWStar92

Just tried to consign a Chanel rosegold 17B wallet in great condition and they offered $400. I know they charge a ton more for this, so it really stung >_<


----------



## brnicutie

ahswong said:


> I requested a quote for a brand new Loewe puzzle bag in ocean and they offered me $1300..


That's horrible!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Just sent them pictures to try and consign my vintage 1966 Rolex. Haven't heard back yet. I guess we'll see if they offer me anything.


Is there a local jeweler that might buy it instead, or at least someone who could give you an idea of fair value?


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## jastar

Is their ACH fast again


----------



## Rouge H

Want to hear a JOKE?
I purchased a Hermes watch some years ago from Fashionphile since I’ve purchased the Hermes Apple Watch and prefer that.
Sent the watch off to FP and they responded it was a fake. .
‘After 15 yrs of being a loyal customer I wilL BE ENDING THE RELATIONSHIP. 
Fashionphiles steep decline in every area including customer service has them competing with The Real Real for top spot in 
crappy companies.  That’s putting it mildly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rouge H said:


> Want to hear a JOKE?
> I purchased a Hermes watch some years ago from Fashionphile since I’ve purchased the Hermes Apple Watch and prefer that.
> Sent the watch off to FP and they responded it was a fake. .
> ‘After 15 yrs of being a loyal customer I wilL BE ENDING THE RELATIONSHIP.
> Fashionphiles steep decline in every area including customer service has them competing with The Real Real for top spot in
> crappy companies.  That’s putting it mildly!


Ask for a full refund from them, since it's been deemed a fake...
_"We stand by our authenticators and the authenticity of each item we sell and we offer a lifetime return policy should any item we sell prove to be non-authentic."_


----------



## Rouge H

..


----------



## Glitterbomb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ask for a full refund from them, since it's been deemed a fake...
> _"We stand by our authenticators and the authenticity of each item we sell and we offer a lifetime return policy should any item we sell prove to be non-authentic."_



I suspect it would require legal assistance to be successful with FP issuing a full refund years after purchase. Unfortunately FP could easily just claim the item is not the same one that was sold to the customer and that they sent a replica back.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glitterbomb said:


> I suspect it would require legal assistance to be successful with FP issuing a full refund years after purchase. Unfortunately FP could easily just claim the item is not the same one that was sold to the customer and that they sent a replica back.


What's the purpose of the lifetime guarantee if that would be the result for someone?  You can't really exercise your right to return at any point if they can claim it's not the same item.


----------



## caannie

Rouge H said:


> Want to hear a JOKE?
> I purchased a Hermes watch some years ago from Fashionphile since I’ve purchased the Hermes Apple Watch and prefer that.
> Sent the watch off to FP and they responded it was a fake. .
> ‘After 15 yrs of being a loyal customer I wilL BE ENDING THE RELATIONSHIP.
> Fashionphiles steep decline in every area including customer service has them competing with The Real Real for top spot in
> crappy companies.  That’s putting it mildly!


They love to say watches are fake. They also lie and say they open the case on each one and look at the mechanism. If they actually opened the case they would see it was an authentic watch. Their favorite excuse to reject jewelry is that the stamp on the back isn't engraved deeply enough.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

tickedoffchick said:


> Is there a local jeweler that might buy it instead, or at least someone who could give you an idea of fair value?


I don't know. We don't have any AD's here where I live, I'd have to drive an hour away. I might just try it. FF turned it down and didn't make me an offer at all. Said it was "ineligible" for their specs. They didn't elaborate, unfortunately, so I have no idea what considers it "ineligible." Maybe they don't like that it's a vintage watch, I don’t know.


----------



## Rouge H

caannie said:


> They love to say watches are fake. They also lie and say they open the case on each one and look at the mechanism. If they actually opened the case they would see it was an authentic watch. Their favorite excuse to reject jewelry is that the stamp on the back isn't engraved deeply enough.


Thank you so much for this information. It really annoys me after having this watch serviced by Hermes on many occasions they state this. I know they don’t know jack- but it still hurts my integrity/honesty to be accused of pawning off a fake.


----------



## bagnut1

Rouge H said:


> Thank you so much for this information. It really annoys me after having this watch serviced by Hermes on many occasions they state this. I know they don’t know jack- but it still hurts my integrity/honesty to be accused of pawning off a fake.


That's really too bad.  They definitely should have handled it better, especially given that you bought it from them!  (Perhaps they do not have the ability to review purchase history that far back?)

It seems that the demand for experienced authenticators right now far outstrips the supply of _experienced_ authenticators.  

And as @caannie points out, the fear of letting through inauthentic pieces seems to incentivize inexperienced authenticators to ignore normal variations in stamps etc.  (I had a similar experience with TRR a while back with a couple of Tiffany pieces.  They were at least apologetic that they couldn't take them and that they know the original franking sometimes is a little wonky.)


----------



## fashion16

Help! I bought a gold Tiffany bracelet from Fashionphile in October 2020. I wore it and enjoyed it but now it’s time to rehome it. I got two quotes, one from FP and one from Yoogis closet. YC offered me a bit more so I sent it to them. 

I just got an email saying they believe it is fake. What am I supposed to do now???

I am freaking out because the bracelet cost me $4k when I bought it from FP (on Tiffany’s site at the time for $6k) so this isn’t a cheap piece. I know FP has a lifetime warranty but this seems like a hassle about to begin because it’s been 2 years. Any guidance on where to start????


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> Help! I bought a gold Tiffany bracelet from Fashionphile in October 2020. I wore it and enjoyed it but now it’s time to rehome it. I got two quotes, one from FP and one from Yoogis closet. YC offered me a bit more so I sent it to them.
> 
> I just got an email saying they believe it is fake. What am I supposed to do now???
> 
> I am freaking out because the bracelet cost me $4k when I bought it from FP (on Tiffany’s site at the time for $6k) so this isn’t a cheap piece. I know FP has a lifetime warranty but this seems like a hassle about to begin because it’s been 2 years. Any guidance on where to start????


take it back then send it to FP then see what happens


----------



## fashion16

Update: I chatted with FP this evening. They said to send it to a “trusted authentication service” suggesting ***************** and if it is not authentic, they will refund my money. 

I have ZERO faith in AF. I have posted about my experiences with them several times saying something was inauthentic when it was bought at a boutique. I wrote to YC to ask them their thoughts. Will keep y’all posted


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> Update: I chatted with FP this evening. They said to send it to a “trusted authentication service” suggesting ***************** and if it is not authentic, they will refund my money.
> 
> I have ZERO faith in AF. I have posted about my experiences with them several times saying something was inauthentic when it was bought at a boutique. I wrote to YC to ask them their thoughts. Will keep y’all posted


I wish you had took my earlier suggestion that just send it to FP for the quote they already gave you, now you will have to find authentiation service which will cost you money and efforts to do so, and what is trusted authentication service? It is extremely difficult to authenticate jewelry, you may not even have camera lens can take detail pictures that if the authentication service can authenticate through pictures. Now you bring too much work onto yourself.

if you had send it to FP for their quote and they came back said it's not authentic you could just prove its the one they sold you and you don't have to work on anything they would just refund you, and if they had bought it at the quote they gave you, that's great, you just sold it as you intended to do.

if it went through authentication service prove it's authentic, now what are you going to do? send it to FP for the quote they gave you? it may pass the 30 days, then next time they may not taking it says have too many in stock etc, then you will stuck with a piece of high price jewelry may take longer to sell.

Hope everything works out at the end, I'm pessimistic in nature


----------



## fashion16

True. I sold it to YC vs FP because they offered me $500 more than FP, not an insignificant difference IMO. additionally, I had zero expectations that the piece was fake, why would I have expected that ? 

Yoogis is a reputable site, I have bought and sold with them consistently since 2010.


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> True. I sold it to YC vs FP because they offered me $500 more than FP, not an insignificant difference IMO. additionally, I had zero expectations that the piece was fake, why would I have expected that ?
> 
> Yoogis is a reputable site, I have bought and sold with them consistently since 2010.


I think you may misunderstood me, I meant just take it back from Yoogi and send it to FP right away for the quote they already gave you, if it's closer to the 30 days deadline of FP's quote, have Yoogi expedite it back to you so you will have time ship to FP for their quote.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I don't know. We don't have any AD's here where I live, I'd have to drive an hour away. I might just try it. FF turned it down and didn't make me an offer at all. Said it was "ineligible" for their specs. They didn't elaborate, unfortunately, so I have no idea what considers it "ineligible." Maybe they don't like that it's a vintage watch, I don’t know.


It might be worth checking around in your state. You might make a weekend trip of it. Besides reputable jewelers you could see if there are any auction houses that specialize in fine watches.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

fashion16 said:


> Help! I bought a gold Tiffany bracelet from Fashionphile in October 2020. I wore it and enjoyed it but now it’s time to rehome it. I got two quotes, one from FP and one from Yoogis closet. YC offered me a bit more so I sent it to them.
> 
> I just got an email saying they believe it is fake. What am I supposed to do now???
> 
> I am freaking out because the bracelet cost me $4k when I bought it from FP (on Tiffany’s site at the time for $6k) so this isn’t a cheap piece. I know FP has a lifetime warranty but this seems like a hassle about to begin because it’s been 2 years. Any guidance on where to start????


Which style bracelet was this?


----------



## fashion16

The block hinge T bracelet in rose gold.  Thank goodness yoogis sent the bracelet for extra inspection and they deemed it to be authentic


----------



## lilmountaingirl

fashion16 said:


> The block hinge T bracelet in rose gold.  Thank goodness yoogis sent the bracelet for extra inspection and they deemed it to be authentic


Thanks for the info. I was wondering if it was a bracelet I had an experience with but it's not. I am so glad it was deemed authentic and it all worked out for you!


----------



## Ylesiya

Adding to the pool of ridiculous quotes from FP: Bvlgari platinum solitaire 0,72 ct E IF diamond ring was quoted... 500 USD. I don't know why I even bother to send anything for a quote!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ridiculous quote, or lack of... I submitted a rectangle caviar mini, 3 years old, still in like new/excellent condition and the canned reply "we cannot accept this Chanel." It was purchased from them 3 years ago, new, with all its stuff.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ylesiya said:


> Adding to the pool of ridiculous quotes from FP: Bvlgari platinum solitaire 0,72 ct E IF diamond ring was quoted... 500 USD. I don't know why I even bother to send anything for a quote!


Now is not the time to sell it seems. I usually do a Fall clean out and get rid of bags I have not used in awhile. I sent some in to FP and they either would not take them due to having too many in stock (which has never happened before to me) or it was a low ball.  This is usually the time of year where I have found offers were always at their best due to the upcoming holiday season. It seems like FP just really does not need the stock so here they are rejecting and low balling.

Yoogi's which I have found is usually always terrible which I think is reflected in their poor/lack of stock offers were even worse. 

Needless to say I am skipping Fall clean out this year and keeping my bags and may even try to use them!


----------



## livethelake

Has anyone submitted a birkin for quote recently?  Are they offering buyouts or strickly consignment?


----------



## SpeedyJC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ridiculous quote, or lack of... I submitted a rectangle caviar mini, 3 years old, still in like new/excellent condition and the canned reply "we cannot accept this Chanel." It was purchased from them 3 years ago, new, with all its stuff.


Usually there is a message from the buyer that you need to click on the "track my package" part to be able to see and that will tell you why. My guess is too many in stock, that is what happened to me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SpeedyJC said:


> Usually there is a message from the buyer that you need to click on the "track my package" part to be able to see and that will tell you why. My guess is too many in stock, that is what happened to me.


Thanks for the pro tip!
The full message "Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item."

ETA: I also submitted an item that I can have bought-back, but I was curious if they'd offer the same, more, or less, or nothing, if I submitted it as though it was a new submittal. The buyback price was 2800. When I got the quote back for the item it was 1500. I'm sending it in as a buyback, obviously!


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone know what FP's position on issuing 1099's is?  I couldn't find any info on their site in the FAQ section.  I understand the law, what I specifically would like to know is whether they are complying for sales that are paid via ACH.

Thanks!


----------



## fashion16

livethelake said:


> Does anyone know what FP's position on issuing 1099's is?  I couldn't find any info on their site in the FAQ section.  I understand the law, what I specifically would like to know is whether they are complying for sales that are paid via ACH.
> 
> Thanks!


I messaged them about that earlier this year and they said that they don’t issue 1099s


----------



## livethelake

fashion16 said:


> I messaged them about that earlier this year and they said that they don’t issue 1099s



Thx...I was about to answer my own question...after waiting on hold for veerrryyy long time, the rep told me they don't have plans to issue them "currently".  And told me if the policy changes the info will be updated on their website.


----------



## beansbags

SpeedyJC said:


> Now is not the time to sell it seems. I usually do a Fall clean out and get rid of bags I have not used in awhile. I sent some in to FP and they either would not take them due to having too many in stock (which has never happened before to me) or it was a low ball.  This is usually the time of year where I have found offers were always at their best due to the upcoming holiday season. It seems like FP just really does not need the stock so here they are rejecting and low balling.
> 
> Yoogi's which I have found is usually always terrible which I think is reflected in their poor/lack of stock offers were even worse.
> 
> Needless to say I am skipping Fall clean out this year and keeping my bags and may even try to use them!


Thanks for sharing. First time I’ve submitted an item to Fashionphile for a quote. Panic buy before price increase Chanel 21A gray 19 medium (brand new and full set). Their quote: $3,350. The size is just too big but I guess I’ll give using it a shot!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Just sent them pictures to try and consign my vintage 1966 Rolex. Haven't heard back yet. I guess we'll see if they offer me anything.


I would go to a watch forum before FP...so much demand on those specialized platforms, and much better with authentic watches than FP.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I need some help fellow FP shoppers. I've been so upset with FP recently that I decided to sell them back a lot of items that were eligible for buyback. The most recent item I sent in was only worth a buyback of $400 so I decided to take it as a credit (and switched my payout to Store Credit for that small item). Unfortunately they were still processing some of the other items I had sent in and ALL the items got store credited. I'm now sitting with about 5K in credit when I only wanted $400. I contacted them and of course they said we won't change it. So, my question: if I buy something for about 5K and then just return it, will it go back to a store credit or do they refund fully at that point? I can't locate an answer on their site so any first-hand help is appreciated!


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I need some help fellow FP shoppers. I've been so upset with FP recently that I decided to sell them back a lot of items that were eligible for buyback. The most recent item I sent in was only worth a buyback of $400 so I decided to take it as a credit (and switched my payout to Store Credit for that small item). Unfortunately they were still processing some of the other items I had sent in and ALL the items got store credited. I'm now sitting with about 5K in credit when I only wanted $400. I contacted them and of course they said we won't change it. So, my question: if I buy something for about 5K and then just return it, will it go back to a store credit or do they refund fully at that point? I can't locate an answer on their site so any first-hand help is appreciated!


It will go back as store credit. So sorry this happened!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I need some help fellow FP shoppers. I've been so upset with FP recently that I decided to sell them back a lot of items that were eligible for buyback. The most recent item I sent in was only worth a buyback of $400 so I decided to take it as a credit (and switched my payout to Store Credit for that small item). Unfortunately they were still processing some of the other items I had sent in and ALL the items got store credited. I'm now sitting with about 5K in credit when I only wanted $400. I contacted them and of course they said we won't change it. So, my question: if I buy something for about 5K and then just return it, will it go back to a store credit or do they refund fully at that point? I can't locate an answer on their site so any first-hand help is appreciated!


On the brighter side, think of getting 10% more as credit? So if you bought something and sold it can make even after the extra 10% as if pay for the sales tax maybe that’s ok?


----------



## muggles

Well FASHIONPHILE got me! Sent three items in took a week for them to even look at them and then I got an email saying they were returning , didn’t specify what? Said there were inconsistencies, didn’t specify anything about them! They don’t answer phone so I have no idea as to what? I’m fuming right now. Every email reply is just the same old generated crap! No answers!


----------



## fashion16

muggles said:


> Well FASHIONPHILE got me! Sent three items in took a week for them to even look at them and then I got an email saying they were returning , didn’t specify what? Said there were inconsistencies, didn’t specify anything about them! They don’t answer phone so I have no idea as to what? I’m fuming right now. Every email reply is just the same old generated crap! No answers!


They have plummeted. I have been a loyal advocate for over a decade. They are testing my patience


----------



## muggles

Their vague email said inconsistencies? Does that mean they think it’s counterfeit! I purchased the petit multicolore noe from Tradesy. Luxcellent was the seller, their tag is still attached. Never used it! What do they mean? But, they didn’t specify anything so I also sent montsouris empriente. I had it authenticated by legit grails. And explained the bag when submitting for quote!
I’m so disappointed and disgusted.


----------



## nicole0612

muggles said:


> Their vague email said inconsistencies? Does that mean they think it’s counterfeit! I purchased the petit multicolore noe from Tradesy. Luxcellent was the seller, their tag is still attached. Never used it! What do they mean?


I would not worry about your item. This is their standard response when they decide that they do not want to pay what they offered for an item. You can look back through this thread and see multiple examples of when this has happened to others, even with original receipts provided etc.


----------



## charlottawill

nicole0612 said:


> I would not worry about your item. This is their standard response when they decide that they do not want to pay what they offered for an item. You can look back through this thread and see multiple examples of when this has happened to others, even with original receipts provided etc.


IMO they're drowning in inventory so they're either lowballing offers or doing this.


----------



## muggles

charlottawill said:


> IMO they're drowning in inventory so they're either lowballing offers or doing this.


Why do they even make an offer if they don’t want the item?
And blast it why don’t they explain what it is they don’t like?
Tried calling, 30 minutes wait time! Computer said they’d call back, they didn’t!
Tried chat, it ended every time with no success in getting an agent!
Emails are generated crap that don’t answer anything!


----------



## Venice04

muggles said:


> Why do they even make an offer if they don’t want the item?
> And blast it why don’t they explain what it is they don’t like?
> Tried calling, 30 minutes wait time! Computer said they’d call back, they didn’t!
> Tried chat, it ended every time with no success in getting an agent!
> Emails are generated crap that don’t answer anything!


I called them today. They didn't return my call either.


----------



## muggles

Venice04 said:


> I called them today. They didn't return my call either.


Called twice, never returned calls! Chat never connected me with agent! They never said whether both bags I submitted were being returned or what! Never answered any emails! They have had my bags since Monday and now it’s the weekend and I’ll have to wait longer for an answer, if I ever get one!


----------



## beata-kelly

Submitted yesterday 3 bags for quotes.  2 Balenciaga and 1 Prada, all in very good condition. No odor, marks, or corner wear. All came with a $200 offer. Thankfully, I read the comments above about lowballs. Not planning to give away my bags for pennies.


----------



## Venice04

muggles said:


> Called twice, never returned calls! Chat never connected me with agent! They never said whether both bags I submitted were being returned or what! Never answered any emails! They have had my bags since Monday and now it’s the weekend and I’ll have to wait longer for an answer, if I ever get one!


So frustrating...


----------



## caannie

This is why I haven't submitted anything for a quote in months. No sense dealing with them until they're back to a working model.


----------



## caannie

muggles said:


> Why do they even make an offer if they don’t want the item?
> And blast it why don’t they explain what it is they don’t like?
> Tried calling, 30 minutes wait time! Computer said they’d call back, they didn’t!
> Tried chat, it ended every time with no success in getting an agent!
> Emails are generated crap that don’t answer anything!


And why lose money on shipping costs to and from just to reject items?


----------



## muggles

caannie said:


> And why lose money on shipping costs to and from just to reject items?


exactly! Why?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has Yoogis been better for anyone, with quotes? I submitted the same bunch of items to FP and Yoogis and even though FP made lowball offers on a few Yoogis is rejecting pretty much everything, even new, even Chanel/LV stuff. I received a few canned emails from Yoogis that they cannot purchase new inventory at this time and they hope the situation will resolve within a few months. The items they did quote pretty much matched perfectly with FP's lowball offers, so no advantage to using them.


----------



## fashion16

I have great luck with yoogis


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has Yoogis been better for anyone, with quotes? I submitted the same bunch of items to FP and Yoogis and even though FP made lowball offers on a few Yoogis is rejecting pretty much everything, even new, even Chanel/LV stuff. I received a few canned emails from Yoogis that they cannot purchase new inventory at this time and they hope the situation will resolve within a few months. The items they did quote pretty much matched perfectly with FP's lowball offers, so no advantage to using them.


I submitted two items to them last month and they said that they have not had success recently selling higher price point items so could not give an offer on them.


----------



## muggles

FASHIONPHILE informed me that the vachetta on my multicolore petit noe is inconsistent with LV bags? This tells me that perhaps Luxcellent on Tradesy screwed me! They made no mention as to whether the vachetta had perhaps been replaced at a regular cobbler shop.never having seen in bag in real life I assumed it was totally authentic. So what does one do with a Frankenstein bag?
Luxcellent has more or less said it’s authentic, deal with it!
I’ve emailed Tradesy about authenticity but haven’t heard back. Guess I’m stuck with Frankenstein! Of course they haven’t fully processed the montsouris, my guess is they will have a problem with it. When I sent it they had none listed, now they have at least 5. I’ve spent 10 days dealing with FASHIONPHILE.
My dog died two weeks ago and it’s steadily gone downhill from there!


----------



## ahswong

I think fashionphile, yoogis and therealreal are all slowing down on purchasing inventory due to current market conditions.. so probably best to hold onto bags for now and maybe try again during the holidays when people are more willing to spend. I went to LV yesterday and even my SA said business has been slow for them due to current market conditions. No lines at all. I have a fashionphile store in my city and I wonder if they would give a higher quote seeing the bag in person.


----------



## SpeedyJC

nicole0612 said:


> I submitted two items to them last month and they said that they have not had success recently selling higher price point items so could not give an offer on them.


Really? I got an email from them stating the exact opposite : "Due to a sharp rise in our inventory, we are limiting our offers for this designer to items with higher expected selling price". 

I have never been a big fan of selling to them anyways to be honest.


----------



## nicole0612

SpeedyJC said:


> Really? I got an email from them stating the exact opposite : "Due to a sharp rise in our inventory, we are limiting our offers for this designer to items with higher expected selling price".
> 
> I have never been a big fan of selling to them anyways to be honest.


That is very interesting. Maybe they are just looking for diplomatic ways to avoid taking on certain new items at this time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ahswong said:


> I think fashionphile, yoogis and therealreal are all slowing down on purchasing inventory due to current market conditions.. so probably best to hold onto bags for now and maybe try again during the holidays when people are more willing to spend. I went to LV yesterday and even my SA said business has been slow for them due to current market conditions. No lines at all. I have a fashionphile store in my city and I wonder if they would give a higher quote seeing the bag in person.


The prices have become much more favorable, too. Yoogis has been doing a coupon almost every week (private sale and then Gucci 15% off) and I've noticed FP and TRR are both dropping prices on the big stuff like Kelly and Birkin bags quite a bit. Of course not many buyers right now...


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> exactly! Why?


How long was between the time they gave you the quotes to when they received your bags? was over 2 weeks? Market changed very fast recently could be they lost confidence they can make money from selling your items, so to play safe they rather not taking them? (assume the condition is same as perceived )


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has Yoogis been better for anyone, with quotes? I submitted the same bunch of items to FP and Yoogis and even though FP made lowball offers on a few Yoogis is rejecting pretty much everything, even new, even Chanel/LV stuff. I received a few canned emails from Yoogis that they cannot purchase new inventory at this time and they hope the situation will resolve within a few months. The items they did quote pretty much matched perfectly with FP's lowball offers, so no advantage to using them.


I would say no places is better than selling on your own now, almost all consignments / buyers are low balling or not taking some items at all. This is the time to sell on your own.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> How long was between the time they gave you the quotes to when they received your bags? was over 2 weeks? Market changed very fast recently could be they lost confidence they can make money from selling your items, so to play safe they rather not taking them? (assume the condition is same as perceived )


Got the quote on 22 they received bags on 26. I’ve been told they are shipping one back, but second bag says processing still and my bet is they ship it back.
So todays the third and they had my stuff 8 days and all I’ve gotten is several emails stating multicolore noe has inconsistent vachetta! Makes no sense!
Second bag is montsouris empriente with the very light imprint! While I have seen Rebag list those upwards of 3 grand (with the light imprint) I’d bet even though I sent good pics to FP and they gave me a quote that they fold on it too!
Will not ever mess with them again! If they don’t want my bags I wish they’d hurry and ship them back. I don’t think they play fair! In the past if I sold something it was all done in a week with the money in the bank! I’m more than disgusted and disappointed!


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Got the quote on 22 they received bags on 26. I’ve been told they are shipping one back, but second bag says processing still and my bet is they ship it back.
> So todays the third and they had my stuff 8 days and all I’ve gotten is several emails stating multicolore noe has inconsistent vachetta! Makes no sense!
> Second bag is montsouris empriente with the very light imprint! While I have seen Rebag list those upwards of 3 grand (with the light imprint) I’d bet even though I sent good pics to FP and they gave me a quote that they fold on it too!
> Will not ever mess with them again! If they don’t want my bags I wish they’d hurry and ship them back. I don’t think they play fair! In the past if I sold something it was all done in a week with the money in the bank! I’m more than disgusted and disappointed!


sounds like they were saying the vachetta leather has been replaced and possibly not replaced by LV but by a third party? I have seen some sellers did that on monogram bags, they bought very low price well used bags then replaced vachetta leather from 3rd party, while the leather still vachetta leather, the quality of the leather and sewing skill may not be as great as LV would done on repairs. Not saying your bag is like that without seeing it, but you may take a look of the bag closely to see if that's what FP meant. I'm just guessing, this is a tough time buying and selling, you never known, some consignments may not taking the items even they are brand new and perfectly.


----------



## MAGJES

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I need some help fellow FP shoppers. I've been so upset with FP recently that I decided to sell them back a lot of items that were eligible for buyback. The most recent item I sent in was only worth a buyback of $400 so I decided to take it as a credit (and switched my payout to Store Credit for that small item). Unfortunately they were still processing some of the other items I had sent in and ALL the items got store credited. I'm now sitting with about 5K in credit when I only wanted $400. I contacted them and of course they said we won't change it. So, my question: if I buy something for about 5K and then just return it, will it go back to a store credit or do they refund fully at that point? I can't locate an answer on their site so any first-hand help is appreciated!


This happened to me right before Christmas except that the items I sent in were not buybacks.

Here’s what happened…….
1. I received a great quote for one B30 and I chose the buyout……sent in…..within days I received the payment.
2. Decided to send them 3 more B30s since the quotes were outstanding (at that time!) and mailed them out. The received quickly and sent the email stating that payment was processing……….the paperwork I sent them  stated that I was sending in for a BUYOUT.

While this “payment was processing” I THOUGHT it was now safe to print off new paperwork for my last quote - I wanted to receive store credit for an older B35 that I was sending in.  I printed off the paperwork and label the same day that I received the email mentioned above that payment was processing for the (3) B30s buyout.
I hope this isn’t confusing but apparently because I printed out my last quote with a different request (store credit vs buyout) it changed the PREVIOUS transaction (3 Birkins) to store credit. I was livid. I called in and explained this (as calmly as I could - it was a significantly amount of money). I told them I had a copy of the paperwork I sent to them and it stated buyout not store credit. They told me they would get back with me on Monday. (It was a Friday afternoon - long weekend!) They ended up making a ONE TIME exception and reversed the enormous store credit back to a buyout finally but I do feel it had to do with the fact I stressed it was on the original paperwork.

…….to answer your question…..if yu use the store credit and return that item you will only receive store credit again. (Original form of payment)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MAGJES said:


> This happened to me right before Christmas except that the items I sent in were not buybacks.
> 
> Here’s what happened…….
> 1. I received a great quote for one B30 and I chose the buyout……sent in…..within days I received the payment.
> 2. Decided to send them 3 more B30s since the quotes were outstanding (at that time!) and mailed them out. The received quickly and sent the email stating that payment was processing……….the paperwork I sent them  stated that I was sending in for a BUYOUT.
> 
> While this “payment was processing” I THOUGHT it was now safe to print off new paperwork for my last quote - I wanted to receive store credit for an older B35 that I was sending in.  I printed off the paperwork and label the same day that I received the email mentioned above that payment was processing for the (3) B30s buyout.
> I hope this isn’t confusing but apparently because I printed out my last quote with a different request (store credit vs buyout) it changed the PREVIOUS transaction (3 Birkins) to store credit. I was livid. I called in and explained this (as calmly as I could - it was a significantly amount of money). I told them I had a copy of the paperwork I sent to them and it stated buyout not store credit. They told me they would get back with me on Monday. (It was a Friday afternoon - long weekend!) They ended up making a ONE TIME exception and reversed the enormous store credit back to a buyout finally but I do feel it had to do with the fact I stressed it was on the original paperwork.
> 
> …….to answer your question…..if yu use the store credit and return that item you will only receive store credit again. (Original form of payment)


Thank you for sharing your experience. OMG, I would have driven down to their headquarters if they thought they could give me store credit for 3 B's!! Your experience mirrors mine-- I sent the last item with 'store credit' and it switched the other transactions to that, even though they were received a few days prior. It's sneaky on their part, imo, as the paperwork you send in should be what determines the payout and not their website. I already used the 5K credit towards an H bag so it'll at least retain some value. I'm really bummed about what happened and hope these stories assist others to not make the same mistake.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. OMG, I would have driven down to their headquarters if they thought they could give me store credit for 3 B's!! Your experience mirrors mine-- I sent the last item with 'store credit' and it switched the other transactions to that, even though they were received a few days prior. It's sneaky on their part, imo, as the paperwork you send in should be what determines the payout and not their website. I already used the 5K credit towards an H bag so it'll at least retain some value. I'm really bummed about what happened and hope these stories assist others to not make the same mistake.


These experiences are great to hear. I was going to send some LV & H items in a several months ago but realized I had waited too long, the economy was already weakening. Everyone's experiences have been so helpful. I'm going to either start carrying the bags I was going to sell or just wait and see what happens in a year or so. Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Well, in July I was offered $500 less than about 10 months ago for my Dior Cannage - new condition.  The rep told me that was a really good offer back then.  They could not make an offer on my Gucci Marmont camera.  Said they had too much inventory.    I'm going to try YC for the Gucci and hold my Dior.


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Got the quote on 22 they received bags on 26. I’ve been told they are shipping one back, but second bag says processing still and my bet is they ship it back.
> So todays the third and they had my stuff 8 days and all I’ve gotten is several emails stating multicolore noe has inconsistent vachetta! Makes no sense!
> Second bag is montsouris empriente with the very light imprint! While I have seen Rebag list those upwards of 3 grand (with the light imprint) I’d bet even though I sent good pics to FP and they gave me a quote that they fold on it too!
> Will not ever mess with them again! If they don’t want my bags I wish they’d hurry and ship them back. I don’t think they play fair! In the past if I sold something it was all done in a week with the money in the bank! I’m more than disgusted and disappointed!


Talk about replaced leather, I had just saw one listed for sale, the bag looks like the leather trim & drawstring lace were not original LV but from a third party that didn't do great job on replacing.  This one from the pictures I could see, the drawstring lace definitely not LV's drawstring lace, and the leather on it's trim is not LV's leather and stitching on the trim does not look like LV's work. But this particular bag I'm looking at is too obvious to me done by a third party, I'm quite surprised FP had to get it in hand to see the difference if it's the same bag we are talking about.


----------



## onlyk

lovieluvslux said:


> Well, in July I was offered $500 less than about 10 months ago for my Dior Cannage - new condition.  The rep told me that was a really good offer back then.  They could not make an offer on my Gucci Marmont camera.  Said they had too much inventory.    I'm going to try YC for the Gucci and hold my Dior.


Was that $500 less before tax?


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Talk about replaced leather, I had just saw one listed for sale, the bag looks like the leather trim & drawstring lace were not original LV but from a third party that didn't do great job on replacing.  This one from the pictures I could see, the drawstring lace definitely not LV's drawstring lace, and the leather on it's trim is not LV's leather and stitching on the trim does not look like LV's work. But this particular bag I'm looking at is too obvious to me done by a third party, I'm quite surprised FP had to get it in hand to see the difference if it's the same bag we are talking about.


Where did you see bag? I want to see


----------



## muggles

This is the bag FASHIONPHILE is returning 
Do you all see what’s wrong?
I still don’t!


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> This is the bag FASHIONPHILE is returning
> Do you all see what’s wrong?
> I still don’t!


This is the paticular Noe I'm talking about, the drawstring is not LV's drawstring, I have bought several drawstrings from LV and sold quite some drawstring bags, so I can tell this drawstring is not LVs; the leather trim is too "stiff" and stitching is not like LV's work, not just drawstring bags, I had also bought and sold muliticolor Noe this same model several times, from pictures of what I see listed, it has been replaced leather trim and drawstring by a third party that didn't do good job using not so great quaility VVN leather like LV would and the stitching I would say very low quality.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> This is the paticular Noe I'm talking about, the drawstring is not LV's drawstring, I have bought several drawstrings from LV and sold quite some drawstring bags, so I can tell this drawstring is not LVs; the leather trim is too "stiff" and stitching is not like LV's work, not just drawstring bags, I had also bought and sold muliticolor Noe this same model several times, from pictures of what I see listed, it has been replaced leather trim and drawstring by a third party that didn't do good job using not so great quaility VVN leather like LV would and the stitching I would say very low quality.
> 
> View attachment 5624141


Lol! That’s my bag! Took listing down! Tradesy has given me until Saturday to ship bag to them. Problem is the bag is authentic but the vachetta was crapped!
Don’t know if they figure out it’s a Frankenstein bag!


----------



## Kiradris

Does anyone know if the end of quote deadline is for you to accept the quote, or for the item to be received by?  For example, I have a quote expiring 10/7 - can I just accept it by then and be okay do you think? (I'm massively on the fence which is why I've waited so long).


----------



## nicole0612

Kiradris said:


> Does anyone know if the end of quote deadline is for you to accept the quote, or for the item to be received by?  For example, I have a quote expiring 10/7 - can I just accept it by then and be okay do you think? (I'm massively on the fence which is why I've waited so long).


I have asked them this in the past. They need to receive it by that date. If the timing is too close to ship it in time, they request that you resubmit after the quote expires.


----------



## Kiradris

nicole0612 said:


> I have asked them this in the past. They need to receive it by that date. If the timing is too close to ship it in time, they request that you resubmit after the quote expires.


Ooh, thank you!  I had initially assumed it was accept by, but a voice in the back of my head was like, uh, you better check that out.  Especially given how weird they are now about rejecting things, I don’t want to give them a reason.


----------



## nicole0612

Kiradris said:


> Ooh, thank you!  I had initially assumed it was accept by, but a voice in the back of my head was like, uh, you better check that out.  Especially given how weird they are now about rejecting things, I don’t want to give them a reason.


Exactly! I called them to check just to be safe, and I was glad that I did.


----------



## hillsidegirl

I’ve sold a few things to fashionphile recently because i wanted to clear some space in my closet and historically it has been so easy to deal with them, but as everyone has noticed the offers are increasingly lousy. I admit, I’ve accepted some pretty poor offers just to get the task of selling them off my plate. It’s always entertaining, and sad, to see how they price the items once they have listed them on their site (it seems to take around two weeks to authenticate, process, photograph and post). Lately my items have been priced at more than 2x my buyout price so I am leaving a lot of money on the table for the convenience, that is for sure. if I had the time, patience and skillset, I would definitely sell my items on my own.


----------



## onlyk

hillsidegirl said:


> I’ve sold a few things to fashionphile recently because i wanted to clear some space in my closet and historically it has been so easy to deal with them, but as everyone has noticed the offers are increasingly lousy. I admit, I’ve accepted some pretty poor offers just to get the task of selling them off my plate. It’s always entertaining, and sad, to see how they price the items once they have listed them on their site (it seems to take around two weeks to authenticate, process, photograph and post). Lately my items have been priced at more than 2x my buyout price so I am leaving a lot of money on the table for the convenience, that is for sure. if I had the time, patience and skillset, I would definitely sell my items on my own.


Yes, it is very sad when selling great stuff for very low prices especially if losing lots of money. I think in the near future more and more people are going to sell on their own with so many APPs and online platforms provide easier and secure method to sell, consignment stores may become a thing of the past if they don't evolve and provide enough advantage & incentive for sellers selling items to them, some consignments will not survive for sure.


----------



## lifewithcoco

Don’t you think FP’s listing price is too high? I just saw one 21a beige mini rec listed for $7k+ like WTF?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sadly, I see no comments raving over FP on how wonderful they are. They are just not consistant about anything. I hope the FP team are reading this thread.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Talk about replaced leather, I had just saw one listed for sale, the bag looks like the leather trim & drawstring lace were not original LV but from a third party that didn't do great job on replacing.  This one from the pictures I could see, the drawstring lace definitely not LV's drawstring lace, and the leather on it's trim is not LV's leather and stitching on the trim does not look like LV's work. But this particular bag I'm looking at is too obvious to me done by a third party, I'm quite surprised FP had to get it in hand to see the difference if it's the same bag we are talking about.


Lol! It was my bag,I purchased from Luxcellent on Tradesy. I figured drawstring was incorrect but not being that familiar with noe bags and especially multicolore did not quickly see vachetta as being replaced by third party.
Nothing in listing said anything was repaired. I just knew when I received that in my mind something was off with vachetta around opening. I’m not even sure now that it’s vachetta. Maybe just some stiff cheap leather. I knew it didn’t look like others online. But, I was trusting that it was all authentic. I just couldn’t bring myself to use it. Luxcellent would not let me return because they said bag was authentic. Well I was looking to take a loss with FP but, any money was better than the bag. The I learned the truth! Well bag is on its way toTradesy.
Hopefully they will refund me for Frankenstein bag. Surely they will see the crappy stitching and weird color of the leather. Wish me luck!
Hey at least they bought the montsouris empriente with the really light imprint!
And I now have a great montsouris empriente with normal imprint in great shape from Rebag!


----------



## caannie

Limited edition LV Vernis wallet, circa 2014, gently used. Yoogiscloset buyout offer? $195. Fashionphile buyout offer? $75. Similar items on FP's site? $500. 

Enough said! Lol


----------



## nicole0612

I have offers from Rebagg and from Fashionphile for a pair of designer earrings. Which company is more reliable in paying out what they offer? Fashionphile has been hit or miss for me (half of the time they find made-up issues when they don’t want to follow through with their quotes and half of the time it is seamless). I have no experience with Rebagg, but did read though the thread about them here.


----------



## nicole0612

I sent an item to Fashionphile last week, and it has been stuck in one location for almost 5 days now (which was the original expected date of delivery). I called FedEx yesterday to see if they could tell me anything, and they said they would look into it and let me know. Hopefully it will start moving soon, but if not, should I call Fashionphile since they are the ones who paid for label and would have insurance on it? It seems like Fashionphile is not very helpful in these cases from what I have read so far in this thread.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> I have offers from Rebagg and from Fashionphile for a pair of designer earrings. Which company is more reliable in paying out what they offer? Fashionphile has been hit or miss for me (half of the time they find made-up issues when they don’t want to follow through with their quotes and half of the time it is seamless). I have no experience with Rebagg, but did read though the thread about them here.


I just sent them something (chanel flap) and it went fine. They paid out quickly and emailed every step of the way. They give much more as a credit or trade on their site. They are VERY easy to reach, unlike FP, so if something does go wrong you'll be able to make contact. There was one instance where my quote was lowered upon receipt but they told me and just didn't do it. I trust them as much as FP or Yoogis.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sent them something (chanel flap) and it went fine. They paid out quickly and emailed every step of the way. They give much more as a credit or trade on their site. They are VERY easy to reach, unlike FP, so if something does go wrong you'll be able to make contact. There was one instance where my quote was lowered upon receipt but they told me and just didn't do it. I trust them as much as FP or Yoogis.


Thank you so much! That is very reassuring, I think I will give them a try.  That is a good point about them being easy to communicate with, they have been texting and emailing me almost every day, and now I realize that will be a good thing if anything goes wrong.


----------



## caannie

nicole0612 said:


> I sent an item to Fashionphile last week, and it has been stuck in one location for almost 5 days now (which was the original expected date of delivery). I called FedEx yesterday to see if they could tell me anything, and they said they would look into it and let me know. Hopefully it will start moving soon, but if not, should I call Fashionphile since they are the ones who paid for label and would have insurance on it? It seems like Fashionphile is not very helpful in these cases from what I have read so far in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 5627880


Fashionphile has a specific department for lost packages. I believe you can contact them on their website or you can call their number and hit the extension for items lost in shipping. I had an item I sent to them that never arrived and they actually went through a process to investigate and issue me a refund. If yours doesn't arrive or eventually shows that it's been lost in transit that's what you do.


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> Fashionphile has a specific department for lost packages. I believe you can contact them on their website or you can call their number and hit the extension for items lost in shipping. I had an item I sent to them that never arrived and they actually went through a process to investigate and issue me a refund. If yours doesn't arrive or eventually shows that it's been lost in transit that's what you do.


Thank you! I will plan to call FedEx again tomorrow to see if they made any progress tracking it down and then contact Fashionphile.


----------



## poohbag

I got quotes from Rebag, Yoogis and FP for the last three bags I sold (Goyard, BV and Chanel). FP gave me the highest offer so I went with them. I drove to the nearest NM to drop off because I was scared to mail them out myself (something I had done for years) after reading this thread. It was easy if you have a NM near you. The first SA I saw took my driver’s license and the bag to the back. After 5-10 mins, she came out with a tracking number for me. The package took a few days to get there, then a few more to be processed. I opted for a mailed check as I don’t want to deal with PayPal. I didn’t make money on them anyway. Although I’m sure I would have gotten more money selling on my own, I was scared to be scammed and this takes all the stress out of it. To me it was worth it even though it sucks. I didn’t even need to pack my bag in a box. So far, they paid me the same amount they offered. 

It is so frustrating to hear about all the problems people have been experiencing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

They had my item 'in processing' for 3 weeks and after a gentle email nudge the funds were released today. I bet it would have sat 'in processing' until I said something.

I was looking at an item that said "Currently in 258 bags" and when I put it in my cart and went to checkout it said "In 41 carts." I didn't buy anything, I was just curious. Has anyone else come upon this? It makes it seem like an item is more "hot" than it really is. I wonder what is going on with the inflated numbers.


----------



## hillsidegirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was looking at an item that said "Currently in 258 bags" and when I put it in my cart and went to checkout it said "In 41 carts." I didn't buy anything, I was just curious. Has anyone else come upon this? It makes it seem like an item is more "hot" than it really is. I wonder what is going on with the inflated numbers.


Yes! I’ve totally noticed this. I think what happens is every time someone adds a particular item to her cart it adds one more to the “258” number. The thing about it is that that number doesn’t go down when people delete that item from their carts. So essentially the same person can add and delete that item 10 times and that number will go up by ten, even though it’s the same person adding it again and again.

The ”41” number, on the other hand, reflects the number of people that currently actually have that item in their carts. So the “41” is the accurate one. 

i don’t know if fashionphile does this deliberately to make an item appear more desirable or if it’s just a programming mistake but it’s been like that since I first started shopping in the site.


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> Fashionphile has a specific department for lost packages. I believe you can contact them on their website or you can call their number and hit the extension for items lost in shipping. I had an item I sent to them that never arrived and they actually went through a process to investigate and issue me a refund. If yours doesn't arrive or eventually shows that it's been lost in transit that's what you do.


Thank you for this info!
I wanted to update that Fedex concluded their investigation today and said that the package was lost. I am totally shocked! I contacted Fashionphile yesterday to let them know, and they already started an investigation. Apparently they will get back to me in a little over 2 weeks with their final resolution. I am so grateful that this package was sent to a business with an insured label, from now on I am not taking for granted that Fedex is a reliable shipper. It does seem like Fashionphile packages are targeted from all of the experiences of stolen packages over the years we have heard of in this forum.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> This is the paticular Noe I'm talking about, the drawstring is not LV's drawstring, I have bought several drawstrings from LV and sold quite some drawstring bags, so I can tell this drawstring is not LVs; the leather trim is too "stiff" and stitching is not like LV's work, not just drawstring bags, I had also bought and sold muliticolor Noe this same model several times, from pictures of what I see listed, it has been replaced leather trim and drawstring by a third party that didn't do good job using not so great quaility VVN leather like LV would and the stitching I would say very low quality.
> 
> View attachment 5624141


thank you so much
Sent this quote from you along with the offending bag and in less than 24 hours   I was refunded! Appreciate you pointing out what I didn’t know! Thank you very much!


----------



## minnie04

Lately Faahionphile has been offering low ball buyout price. Usually they are fine but past couple months seem tougher to sell bags . Maybe due to slow selling and inflation . But they are  selling the bags at higher cost than ever in their website and offering very low buyout . I suggest it’s not time to sell or buy bags  . Maybe we should keep what we have for now . 
Yoogi and rebag even worse they give me the quote whatever they feel . That Claire auto quote on Rebag is a joke .Yoogi did not respond to quote until 7th day.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

minnie04 said:


> Lately Faahionphile has been offering low ball buyout price. Usually they are fine but past couple months seem tougher to sell bags . Maybe due to slow selling and inflation . But they are  selling the bags at higher cost than ever in their website and offering very low buyout . I suggest it’s not time to sell or buy bags  . Maybe we should keep what we have for now .
> Yoogi and rebag even worse they give me the quote whatever they feel . That Claire auto quote on Rebag is a joke .Yoogi did not respond to quote until 7th day.


Have you tried Couture usa? I found their quotes higher…


----------



## audreylita

My recent experience with Fashionphile is contrary to most of these posts. They have an area in my local Neiman Marcus and I brought them a number of items on two separate occasions and gotten offered prices as expected. It was a lot of lower end items; H belts, scarves, hats, a lot of small miscellaneous items from high end brands. And also three purses, no Birkins.  I got the prices I thought I would get. I had them mail checks which I received within a week.  The only thing I did not sell them was a brand new Hermès porosus crocodile belt which they offered me a ridiculous $100. That belt currently retails for $3800 so it was obvious they didn’t want it. I will sell that elsewhere.


----------



## Danchoo

My package out to Fashionphile was lost by UPS. I dropped off the package (more like of a parcel labeled with the UPS label provided by FP) at UPS on 10/15. It probably got lost during the weekend and did not make it to the transit (Tracking only shows the initial scan). FP customer service said their insurance won't apply to this case because it never left the UPS store. I submitted a claim to UPS and they closed the claim saying that it is lost. Does anybody know if I could get the $$ back from UPS? I'm just devastated because it's my first time having a package loss and the item that I sent was pretty valuable. I understand that it was not FP's fault, but I just don't understand why their insurance doesn't work.


----------



## caannie

Danchoo said:


> My package out to Fashionphile was lost by UPS. I dropped off the package (more like of a parcel labeled with the UPS label provided by FP) at UPS on 10/15. It probably got lost during the weekend and did not make it to the transit (Tracking only shows the initial scan). FP customer service said their insurance won't apply to this case because it never left the UPS store. I submitted a claim to UPS and they closed the claim saying that it is lost. Does anybody know if I could get the $$ back from UPS? I'm just devastated because it's my first time having a package loss and the item that I sent was pretty valuable. I understand that it was not FP's fault, but I just don't understand why their insurance doesn't work.


If you used Fashionphile's label then Fashionphile should be responsible for the Lost package and filing a claim against UPS even if the package never made it out of the drop off location. You should have a receipt from where you dropped it off. They have a special department just for lost packages shipped with UPS. Call them back and file a claim with Fashionphile. I don't see how they can refuse to honor the payout when you dropped off the item and you have a receipt for it.


----------



## hillsidegirl

minnie04 said:


> Lately Faahionphile has been offering low ball buyout price. Usually they are fine but past couple months seem tougher to sell bags . Maybe due to slow selling and inflation . But they are  selling the bags at higher cost than ever in their website and offering very low buyout . I suggest it’s not time to sell or buy bags  . Maybe we should keep what we have for now .
> Yoogi and rebag even worse they give me the quote whatever they feel . That Claire auto quote on Rebag is a joke .Yoogi did not respond to quote until 7th day.


I agree completely. Sadly, it’s simply not a great time to buy or sell bags on the resale market. One other point of note, I find that, in addition to the high prices Fashionphile is charging, their merchandise has become a bit mundane. I used to love hunting around on  that site for rare or out of production bags from quality brands but those items seem to be few and far between these days. Now almost every bag is quite mainstream and commonplace…expensive but commonplace (every other minute they seem to post yet another Chanel 19, or a monogram piece from LV or YSL). I suppose during these uncertain times those bags are safer options for resellers like FF to hold in their inventory, as they are better known and presumably garner higher demand overall, but I miss the days when there were an assortment of more obscure bags and SLGs on the site (ex. alligator bags by Gucci or Fendi, or lesser known seasonal Chanel bags from a few years back). Those lesser known, lesser available bags have always been my  true “finds” from the resale market, not the YSL bag that I can buy new in a boutique today or buy on Fashionphile at the same time for a couple hundred dollars less. That’s just not that inspiring. Or fun, for that matter. So I find myself perusing the site much less often now that that seems to be the vast majority of their merchandise.

Hopefully things will turn around soon and the resale market will be a joy to buy and sell in again. I miss it.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Danchoo said:


> FP customer service said their insurance won't apply to this case because it never left the UPS store. I submitted a claim to UPS and they closed the claim saying that it is lost.


My goodness. I’m so sorry. What a headache. I agree with @caannie that it seems like Fashionphile’s insurance should kick in here. This is particularly worrisome as delivery services have become increasingly unreliable lately (I’m not sure why…higher volume? worker shortage? less experienced staff? a weaker employee work ethic as the “silent quitting” trend continues to take hold?…who knows). If Fashionphile is encouraging sellers to utilize their free shipping labels but then they don’t stand behind the actual deliveries, that’s not a good look and could greatly impact people’s confidence in the company.

I hope Fashionphile does the right thing here. Again, I’m so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## minnie04

If anyone selling at Fashionphile lately, do you experience longer time check in  process of your bags and get paid from them ? They receive my Chanel bag last Tuesday morning and never heard anything until today the following Monday .


----------



## nicole0612

minnie04 said:


> If anyone selling at Fashionphile lately, do you experience longer time check in  process of your bags and get paid from them ? They receive my Chanel bag last Tuesday morning and never heard anything until today the following Monday .


I think this is within the normal range for them. Remember Friday was a holiday so they probably were not working that day.


----------



## TWNG

I recently got a quote for an authentic purse I'm selling to fashionphile (I have receipt etc. to support that the item is authentic).

as I sent the purse over they said the purse was fake, as I was selling other items along with it, they just deducted $75 claiming to be 'authentication fee' from what I'm supposed to be receiving. 

I searched from their website and turned out they had a few similar items recently added to stock, and maybe they don't want to pay for the purse I'm sending them (as you may know, you have 30 days till the quote expires, and I sent around day 25) but it is so unfair to seller being charged $75 for something they don't want anymore. 

I have nothing to do at this point, since they deducted $75 from what I was supposed to receive (Otherwise I could have pay the $75 with a credit card then dispute thru my bank) but just want people here to be aware that this business is dishonest.


----------



## IntheOcean

I highly doubt any of that is legal.

They had to pay you whatever amount that was for the item you sold, and they should pay it in full within the agreed upon timeframe. Email or call them and demand the $75 they still owe you. In a totally separate case, they argue that the bag you mailed them is fake. If you have a receipt, then I hope that should be enough to prove your case. If not, pay the $75, get the bag back, authenticate it professionally, get it in writing and inform them that now they owe you $75 they had charged you for their sloppy 'authentication' and however much you paid for the one done by a third party, plus all of the shipping charges, etc.


----------



## adlgel

Their terms of service clearly state that they charge $75 for any item submitted to them which they deem to be a fake.  What I couldn't find anywhere in their terms of service is how to file an appeal regarding their claim that your bag is fake.  Were you the original owner and did you purchase directly from a boutique or other authorized seller (e.g., a department store)?


----------



## DesigningStyle

There are as many fake receipts as there are fake bags.  I urge the OP to share detailed photos of the item being deemed as fake by the professionals at FP to tPF's "authenticate" thread for the brand.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Did you have the bag repaired/altered/serviced since you've owned it? They will sometimes come back as 'fake' if the item isn't in original condition, or even if creams have altered the feel of a fabric. They are acting within their rights  -- it's listed on their website what will happen and that the $75 will be charged. You can have an authentic bag but if it's been in any way repaired/altered then it's potentially a problem. They are able to be very selective right now since the market is so bad and probably have extra time to examine items. Maybe try to dispute it? especially if you're a regular customer they might give a one-time waiver. Try submitting your bag to Yoogis or someplace else and see what happens.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Submitted a VCA bracelet, purchased from them about 3 years ago, so no buyback. Original price I paid from them was 1295. They offered 500. I'm keeping it.


----------



## jellyv

TWNG said:


> I recently got a quote for an authentic purse I'm selling to fashionphile (*I** have receipt etc. to support that the item is authentic).*


Stated this way, I have to deduce that you aren't the original owner who bought it new at a boutique, nor have you revealed its source as a known reputable reseller, nor have you had previous credible authentication. So the door is open to Fashionphile being correct. With these facts, your only conceivable recourse is to prove you have an authentic bag that was improperly charged as fake. I hope you can do so.


----------



## audreylita

TWNG said:


> I recently got a quote for an authentic purse I'm selling to fashionphile (I have receipt etc. to support that the item is authentic).
> 
> as I sent the purse over they said the purse was fake, as I was selling other items along with it, they just deducted $75 claiming to be 'authentication fee' from what I'm supposed to be receiving.
> 
> I searched from their website and turned out they had a few similar items recently added to stock, and maybe they don't want to pay for the purse I'm sending them (as you may know, you have 30 days till the quote expires, and I sent around day 25) but it is so unfair to seller being charged $75 for something they don't want anymore.
> 
> I have nothing to do at this point, since they deducted $75 from what I was supposed to receive (Otherwise I could have pay the $75 with a credit card then dispute thru my bank) but just want people here to be aware that this business is dishonest.


There are only a few authenticators that are respected and a company like Fashionphile would take at face value certificates of authenticity.  Bababebi is one.  I don't know what brand your purse was but her specialty is Hermes and she is respected and acknowledged world wide as the best.


----------



## PopTart

Hi!  Has anyone else noticed a slightly longer time between receiving a notification that the items they are selling have been checked in and receiving a notification that the items have been authenticated/payment has been initiated? FP  initiated payment the same day my items were checked in during past transactions but there has been a two-day lag this time around (checked in on Wednesday, no updates as of today).  I figure that this is largely due to the holiday and being tied up with Black Friday, but was curious if anyone else has experienced a slower turnaround time than in the past.


----------



## muggles

FASHIONPHILE sucks! Sent them a speedy 25b in brand new condition, suddenly they say it’s counterfeit and want 75$ to return it to me.
Yoogi’s closet had my speedy in their possession but lowered their price and I asked them to return, they did. Am I getting my bags swapped for counterfeit.
FASHIONPHILE doesn’t even specify what they deemed counterfeit.


----------



## MillStream

Absolutely horrifying, *muggles*! You identified a potential issue with all consignment websites.  

I haven't had any dealings with Yoogi's Closet, so I can't comment on it.  I have had nothing but positive experiences with Ann's Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile, both as a buyer and as a seller.  The stinker in the online consignment group for me is TheRealReal. My issue with TRR isn't about switching real for counterfeit, it's about mistreating luxury goods in their possession.  Wildly inadequate training of their staff members who handle luxury items.


----------



## muggles

MillStream said:


> Absolutely horrifying, *muggles*! You identified a potential issue with all consignment websites.
> 
> I haven't had any dealings with Yoogi's Closet, so I can't comment on it.  I have had nothing but positive experiences with Ann's Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile, both as a buyer and as a seller.  The stinker in the online consignment group for me is TheRealReal. My issue with TRR isn't about switching real for counterfeit, it's about mistreating luxury goods in their possession.  Wildly inadequate training of their staff members who handle luxury items.


Tradesy did agree to authenticate bag if I shipped to them. Problem is bag is at FASHIONPHILE and they want 75$ before they will return. Tried calling, got put on hold, press 1 and they will return call. Haha that didn’t happen! Emailed but Tradesy is only giving me 5 days to ship to them. I explained to them where bag was and asked for extra time. I’m over buying online bags and then getting screwed! So sad!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muggles said:


> FASHIONPHILE sucks! Sent them a speedy 25b in brand new condition, suddenly they say it’s counterfeit and want 75$ to return it to me.
> Yoogi’s closet had my speedy in their possession but lowered their price and I asked them to return, they did. Am I getting my bags swapped for counterfeit.
> FASHIONPHILE doesn’t even specify what they deemed counterfeit.


Did Yoogis say why they lowered the quote? Is it possible the lower Yoogi quote corresponds to why FP rejected it -- perhaps there is just a very minor issue that troubled both sites? Is that a possibility??


----------



## muggles

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did Yoogis say why they lowered the quote? Is it possible the lower Yoogi quote corresponds to why FP rejected it -- perhaps there is just a very minor issue that troubled both sites? Is that a possibility??


Yoogi’s said bag had an odor, no further explanation! FASHIONPHILE said bag had inconsistencies? Whatever that means? Even though it had a legitimate date code they deemed it counterfeit! Yoogi’s never said it was counterfeit and was only giving me a lower quote. Yoogi’s did not make any claims against bag.
FASHIONPHILE doesn’t clearly explain what they deemed counterfeit. Tradesy has agreed to authenticate bag and if they find it counterfeit or that it was repaired by outside LV company that they would refund!
Problem is getting FP to return bag immediately!


----------



## Love Of My Life

muggles said:


> Yoogi’s said bag had an odor, no further explanation! FASHIONPHILE said bag had inconsistencies? Whatever that means? Even though it had a legitimate date code they deemed it counterfeit! Yoogi’s never said it was counterfeit and was only giving me a lower quote. Yoogi’s did not make any claims against bag.
> FASHIONPHILE doesn’t clearly explain what they deemed counterfeit. Tradesy has agreed to authenticate bag and if they find it counterfeit or that it was repaired by outside LV company that they would refund!
> Problem is getting FP to return bag immediately!


 Not sure if FP would ever disclose what those inconsistencies are to determine a bag is counterfeit.
 Perhaps that feel they would be passing along "too much information", who knows


----------



## muggles

Love Of My Life said:


> Not sure if FP would ever disclose what those inconsistencies are to determine a bag is counterfeit.
> Perhaps that feel they would be passing along "too much information", who knows


Lol! Your probably right!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muggles said:


> Yoogi’s said bag had an odor, no further explanation! FASHIONPHILE said bag had inconsistencies? Whatever that means? Even though it had a legitimate date code they deemed it counterfeit! Yoogi’s never said it was counterfeit and was only giving me a lower quote. Yoogi’s did not make any claims against bag.
> FASHIONPHILE doesn’t clearly explain what they deemed counterfeit. Tradesy has agreed to authenticate bag and if they find it counterfeit or that it was repaired by outside LV company that they would refund!
> Problem is getting FP to return bag immediately!


Is it legal for them to hold your bag hostage without a detailed explanation? I think they are based in California which has very strong consumer protection laws. Can you make noises about that? This is so wrong and what a headache.


----------



## muggles

Bag is in New York
They refuse to expedite shipping
They are screwing me out of being able to return to Tradesy for them to authenticate. I explained that and got typical BS from them.
I used to buy lots from them, never again.
They are horrid people to work with!


----------



## bklner2014

muggles said:


> Bag is in New York
> They refuse to expedite shipping
> They are screwing me out of being able to return to Tradesy for them to authenticate. I explained that and got typical BS from them.
> I used to buy lots from them, never again.
> They are horrid people to work with!


Sorry to hear about your troubles. Did you recently post a problem with another LV bag which you tried to sell to Fashionphile? Sorry if I'm mistaken, but if that is the case, perhaps you should consider buying brand new only in order to save frustrations with these vendors. I am interested, but haven't purchased from consignment stores for that reason...


----------



## caannie

muggles said:


> Bag is in New York
> They refuse to expedite shipping
> They are screwing me out of being able to return to Tradesy for them to authenticate. I explained that and got typical BS from them.
> I used to buy lots from them, never again.
> They are horrid people to work with!


Every word of what you're saying is true. If you look back through the Fashionphile posts you'll see that they have done this to numerous people. They offer a quote that they don't want to honor when the item arrives. So they claim that it's either counterfeit or has "inconsistencies" and charge $75 to return it to you. If you pay the money it'll take about 2 weeks to get back to you. When you receive it they will have thrown it loosely in a box and let it get damaged all the way back in the mail. This has happened to people over and over and over again, especially with jewelry. All I can say is sellers beware.


----------



## Addicted to bags

caannie said:


> Every word of what you're saying is true. If you look back through the Fashionphile posts you'll see that they have done this to numerous people. They offer a quote that they don't want to honor when the item arrives. So they claim that it's either counterfeit or has "inconsistencies" and charge $75 to return it to you. If you pay the money it'll take about 2 weeks to get back to you. When you receive it they will have thrown it loosely in a box and let it get damaged all the way back in the mail. This has happened to people over and over and over again, especially with jewelry. All I can say is sellers beware.


Sounds like the Better Business Bureau and maybe the State Attorney General's should be getting notified of this shady practice. But thanks for warning us who read this thread.


----------



## caannie

Addicted to bags said:


> Sounds like the Better Business Bureau and maybe the State Attorney General's should be getting notified of this shady practice. But thanks for warning us who read this thread.


It's sad, because I can look back through this thread and see where 14 years ago I vouched for Fashionphile being a good company. But those days are long gone. There are several posts in this thread alone where people describe selling items back to Fashionphile that they bought from them years ago and Fashionphile saying that they are now counterfeit.


----------



## muggles

Attached are two pics of bag I sent. They have come back telling me stitching and engraving is suspect! And the size of the bag is off. I have done a lot of looking and all the monograms appear in their proper place. Anyone here have a better eye!


----------



## muggles

If it’s counterfeit why did Yoogi’s closet want to buy?


----------



## audreylita

Under Seller Terms on Fashionphile’s website, it states if a bag is deemed not authentic, it is a $75 fee to return the bag, and $150 if the bag is an Hermès Birkin or Kelly.  My suggestion is bite the bullet, get the bag back, and have it authenticated by a well recognized authenticator that is widely acknowledged by these high-end sellers (as an example Bababebi is recognized around the world as the premier authenticator of Hermès bags). If your bag is authentic and you have a certificate stating authenticity, present that copy to them at which point they would need to refund your $75. Only at that point if they refused could you contact the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muggles said:


> If it’s counterfeit why did Yoogi’s closet want to buy?
> 
> View attachment 5666761


Well, FP is not saying it is counterfeit specifically, or are they? An inconsistency might mean that something was repaired/restitched/repainted/replaced, etc. and they just can't be sure who did it or what was done. I don't believe they outright say it's counterfeit for legal reasons; they just say 'inconsistent'. Did you buy it second-hand? Perhaps something was done before you were the owner? Just possibilities... Inconsistent doesn't mean counterfeit, it just means something caught their attention that gave them pause and perhaps you need to research more (as you plan to with Tradesy). If you're a long-term customer perhaps you can get a bit more aggressive about it via phone or email, or at least find out if the $75 is refundable if you get it authenticated elsewhere. It sucks to go through this and I'm sorry they're being difficult.


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> If it’s counterfeit why did Yoogi’s closet want to buy?
> 
> View attachment 5666761


Do you have picture of the date code? or do you have picture of the stamp? The other picture (the first picture you posted does look a tab off to me, but that doesn't mean saying your bag is counterfeit. Its strap and pipings are a bit too stiff to me, you better not getting these third party replaced leather bag again?)

Just a wild guess, if Yoogi willing to take it after lower the quote, that probably means the bag itself is authentic but could be an old bag and leather piping and its strap has been replaced (could be by LV); if FP is deemed fake and asked you to pay $75 to return that probably they now deemed it's leather not authentic and / or craftmenship is not done by LV, and they do have the ground to deem it's fake since part of the bag is not LV and ask you to pay $75 for returning.

Of course there is also a possibility, they made mistake the bag is totally legit.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Do you have picture of the date code? or do you have picture of the stamp? The other picture (the first picture you posted does look a tab off to me, but that doesn't mean saying your bag is counterfeit. Its strap and pipings are a bit too stiff to me, you better not getting these third party replaced leather bag again?)
> 
> Just a wild guess, if Yoogi willing to take it after lower the quote, that probably means the bag itself is authentic but could be an old bag and leather piping and its strap has been replaced (could be by LV); if FP is deemed fake and asked you to pay $75 to return that probably they now deemed it's leather not authentic and / or craftmenship is not done by LV, and they do have the ground to deem it's fake since part of the bag is not LV and ask you to pay $75 for returning.
> 
> Of course there is also a possibility, they made mistake the bag is totally legit.


Well we shall see! Bag is supposed to be delivered to tradesy authentication today! I never used the bag, I guess like the multicolore noe it just didn’t speak to me! The date code said it was legit, but it could still be a decent counterfeit.
And yes the strap was extremely stilff and the piping is! I forwarded the email from FASHIONPHILE to Tradesy.


----------



## audreylita

muggles said:


> Well we shall see! Bag is supposed to be delivered to tradesy authentication today! I never used the bag, I guess like the multicolore noe it just didn’t speak to me! The date code said it was legit, but it could still be a decent counterfeit.
> And yes the strap was extremely stilff and the piping is! I forwarded the email from FASHIONPHILE to Tradesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669744


Just curious, does Tradesy issue a certificate of authenticity that is acknowledged within the industry?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

audreylita said:


> Just curious, does Tradesy issue a certificate of authenticity that is acknowledged within the industry?


Hopefully the OP comes back but I don't think they issue anything that would be good enough for the likes of FP and Yoogis, etc. -- they only do in-house authentication if you purchase from them, which the OP must have. If it's discovered to be fake they will re-authenticate for you and refund. Tradesy has gone of of business anyway and been absorbed by Vestaire.


----------



## muggles

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hopefully the OP comes back but I don't think they issue anything that would be good enough for the likes of FP and Yoogis, etc. -- they only do in-house authentication if you purchase from them, which the OP must have. If it's discovered to be fake they will re-authenticate for you and refund. Tradesy has gone of of business anyway and been absorbed by Vestaire.


I was surprised Tradesy answered my email complaining about the second purchase from them deemed inauthentic! But, they answered promptly and even sent me a usps return label when I explained that we have no fed ex pickups. Hopefully it’ll arrive there today!


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Well we shall see! Bag is supposed to be delivered to tradesy authentication today! I never used the bag, I guess like the multicolore noe it just didn’t speak to me! The date code said it was legit, but it could still be a decent counterfeit.
> And yes the strap was extremely stilff and the piping is! I forwarded the email from FASHIONPHILE to Tradesy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669744


Thanks for posting the picture of the side of the bag and the stamp, frankly telling you, I would not touched this bag, it looks off to me, just my judgement, could be 100% authentic, but I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of the side of the bag and the stamp, frankly telling you, I would not touched this bag, it looks off to me, just my judgement, could be 100% authentic, but I wouldn't touch it.


Thank you! I’ve only been in an LV store twice. Both while visiting my daughter in Florida. She always insisted I hurry, although the second trip I did get a Vivienne bandeau! My daughter is a Disney freak and frowns on me buying Vuitton! So I’ve only purchased from Tradesy, The Realreal and FASHIONPHILE.and it appears 2 out of 4 purchases were not the real thing!
After I purchased the multicolore noe and the speedy B I never used either.
They didn’t appeal to me! I have my montsouris empriente I use almost daily. It came from Rebag and I had it authenticated by bagaholic! I love it and it’ll stay with me! I’m very wary of second hand now! And will save up for a purchase direct from LV! The speedy is out for delivery to Tradesy (Vestiaire) I’ll let you know the outcome!


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Thank you! I’ve only been in an LV store twice. Both while visiting my daughter in Florida. She always insisted I hurry, although the second trip I did get a Vivienne bandeau! My daughter is a Disney freak and frowns on me buying Vuitton! So I’ve only purchased from Tradesy, The Realreal and FASHIONPHILE.and it appears 2 out of 4 purchases were not the real thing!
> After I purchased the multicolore noe and the speedy B I never used either.
> They didn’t appeal to me! I have my montsouris empriente I use almost daily. It came from Rebag and I had it authenticated by bagaholic! I love it and it’ll stay with me! I’m very wary of second hand now! And will save up for a purchase direct from LV! The speedy is out for delivery to Tradesy (Vestiaire) I’ll let you know the outcome!


Second hand purchase is not a bad thing, there are lots of great items you can find, I frequently buys from secondhand markets too, but we gotta to be extremely careful. Please keep us updated


----------



## muggles

Got word from Tradesy/ Vestiaire, they couldn’t definitively say the bag was authentic. Problem now is they are trying to give me a site credit and not a refund. I emailed an explanation that I was trying to sell the bag to get some cash, not get another bag.


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Got word from Tradesy/ Vestiaire, they couldn’t definitively say the bag was authentic. Problem now is they are trying to give me a site credit and not a refund. I emailed an explanation that I was trying to sell the bag to get some cash, not get another bag.


Glad to know you heard back from Tradesy, that's quite a fast respond. By the way, What's the name of the person on tradsey sold you this bag? Hopefully they will give you your money back.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Glad to know you heard back from Tradesy, that's quite a fast respond. By the way, What's the name of the person on tradsey sold you this bag? Hopefully they will give you your money back.


Can’t find the name now that Tradesy is Vestiaire! I find their new site hard to look through and the prices are sky high. Mostly they want more for a bag that is still available online! Haven’t received an answer as to why I can’t get a cash refund? I don’t want credit on Vestiaire! They want like 3600$ for an Empriente Neonoe you can still buy brand new online for 2800$. I find the whole website crazy!


----------



## hillsidegirl

I had to laugh. I just got a quote from Fashionphile for an Hermes Equi clutch in fabulous condition. I admit it’s kind of an odd bag/pouch so I’ve never carried it. Because of the obscurity I didn’t really expect a whole lot for it…but I burst out laughing when I saw their quote.…(drumroll please)…..$75. I’ve never once used it. The box is probably worth $75. Lol. There’s one listed on TRR in “good” (but I would argue terrible) condition for $765. Mine is virtually brand new. It’s so ridiculous I’m still laughing.

I am seriously questioning why I even bother sending them anything for quotes anymore. I have a feeling my appreciation for the comedic value of their quotes is going to run out pretty soon.


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> Can’t find the name now that Tradesy is Vestiaire! I find their new site hard to look through and the prices are sky high. Mostly they want more for a bag that is still available online! Haven’t received an answer as to why I can’t get a cash refund? I don’t want credit on Vestiaire! They want like 3600$ for an Empriente Neonoe you can still buy brand new online for 2800$. I find the whole website crazy!


Hopefully Tradesy will honor your money back. By the way, did you have to pay Fashionphile $75 to have them ship the bag back?


----------



## onlyk

hillsidegirl said:


> I had to laugh. I just got a quote from Fashionphile for an Hermes Equi clutch in fabulous condition. I admit it’s kind of an odd bag/pouch so I’ve never carried it. Because of the obscurity I didn’t really expect a whole lot for it…but I burst out laughing when I saw their quote.…(drumroll please)…..$75. I’ve never once used it. The box is probably worth $75. Lol. There’s one listed on TRR in “good” (but I would argue terrible) condition for $765. Mine is virtually brand new. It’s so ridiculous I’m still laughing.
> 
> I am seriously questioning why I even bother sending them anything for quotes anymore. I have a feeling my appreciation for the comedic value of their quotes is going to run out pretty soon.


Maybe they typed the number wrong? Worth to email or call them to confirm only $75?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hillsidegirl said:


> I had to laugh. I just got a quote from Fashionphile for an Hermes Equi clutch in fabulous condition. I admit it’s kind of an odd bag/pouch so I’ve never carried it. Because of the obscurity I didn’t really expect a whole lot for it…but I burst out laughing when I saw their quote.…(drumroll please)…..$75. I’ve never once used it. The box is probably worth $75. Lol. There’s one listed on TRR in “good” (but I would argue terrible) condition for $765. Mine is virtually brand new. It’s so ridiculous I’m still laughing.
> 
> I am seriously questioning why I even bother sending them anything for quotes anymore. I have a feeling my appreciation for the comedic value of their quotes is going to run out pretty soon.


It's a really really really bad time to sell, on any site. I bet if you just hold it and wait for a turn in the economy that quote will vastly improve. Obviously sell it yourself or consign it with another site. Maybe Anns? She does Hermes, especially unique ones.


----------



## hillsidegirl

onlyk said:


> Maybe they typed the number wrong? Worth to email or call them to confirm only $75?


Not a bad idea. Thanks - I’ll report back if anything changes.


----------



## hillsidegirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe Anns? She does Hermes, especially unique ones.


Also a great idea. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

hillsidegirl said:


> I had to laugh. I just got a quote from Fashionphile for an Hermes Equi clutch in fabulous condition. I admit it’s kind of an odd bag/pouch so I’ve never carried it. Because of the obscurity I didn’t really expect a whole lot for it…but I burst out laughing when I saw their quote.…(drumroll please)…..$75. I’ve never once used it. The box is probably worth $75. Lol. There’s one listed on TRR in “good” (but I would argue terrible) condition for $765. Mine is virtually brand new. It’s so ridiculous I’m still laughing.
> 
> I am seriously questioning why I even bother sending them anything for quotes anymore. I have a feeling my appreciation for the comedic value of their quotes is going to run out pretty soon.


My experience with Fashionphile offering ridiculously low prices on items is that it’s an item they really don’t want. They offered me a minuscule laughable price on a brand new Hermès crocodile belt, I questioned it and was told they really didn’t think they’d be able to sell it.  And of course knew I’d never take the offered price.


----------



## muggles

onlyk said:


> Hopefully Tradesy will honor your money back. By the way, did you have to pay Fashionphile $75 to have them ship the bag back?


I ended up with a site credit. Guess I shouldn’t complain since they originally only gave 90 days for refund. FASHIONPHILE waived the fee and returned bag promptly. So I ended up getting a bag off Vestiaire, fortunately it is a Rebag bag and I kinda trust them! And it’s a bag I actually looked at, at Louis Vuitton!
So at least I’m familiar with it!


----------



## onlyk

muggles said:


> I ended up with a site credit. Guess I shouldn’t complain since they originally only gave 90 days for refund. FASHIONPHILE waived the fee and returned bag promptly. So I ended up getting a bag off Vestiaire, fortunately it is a Rebag bag and I kinda trust them! And it’s a bag I actually looked at, at Louis Vuitton!
> So at least I’m familiar with it!


Glad to hear it got solved, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I ended up with a site credit. Guess I shouldn’t complain since they originally only gave 90 days for refund. FASHIONPHILE waived the fee and returned bag promptly. So I ended up getting a bag off Vestiaire, fortunately it is a Rebag bag and I kinda trust them! And it’s a bag I actually looked at, at Louis Vuitton!
> So at least I’m familiar with it!


Vestiaire, don’t like them! No way to get in touch with anyone! Rebag was seller, ordered Wednesday, now it’s Friday night! Order says still processing!
Under my order it says Rebag has until 12/22 to ship or cancel! Up the proverbial creek with no paddle! Ugh!


----------



## Emma1420

Is anyone having issues with even getting a quote from Fashionphile? I submitted stuff last week, and I am still waiting for a quote. I’m going to assume that they may be rejecting my items.  Which if they are I’d rather they just tell me.

Rebag offered me $650 for almost brand new Neverfull MM so I feel like stuff must not be selling that well (and I’m sure the time of year doesn’t help).


----------



## Moxisox

Emma1420 said:


> Is anyone having issues with even getting a quote from Fashionphile? I submitted stuff last week, and I am still waiting for a quote. I’m going to assume that they may be rejecting my items.  Which if they are I’d rather they just tell me.
> 
> Rebag offered me $650 for almost brand new Neverfull MM so I feel like stuff must not be selling that well (and I’m sure the time of year doesn’t help).


I have noticed they’ve been slow this last week or two. Probably due to the holidays coming up. I submitted 4 items and they quoted all of them. It did take about a week. $650 is super low for an excellent condition Neverfull MM. I sold mine to fashionphile recently for almost double that, and I didn’t even include the pouch. Mine was a Neverfull PM in basically new condition.


----------



## Emma1420

Moxisox said:


> I have noticed they’ve been slow this last week or two. Probably due to the holidays coming up. I submitted 4 items and they quoted all of them. It did take about a week. $650 is super low for an excellent condition Neverfull MM. I sold mine to fashionphile recently for almost double that, and I didn’t even include the pouch. Mine was a Neverfull PM in basically new condition.


Mine is complete with pouch and dustbag.  I’ve used it all of about 5 times, so it’s got almost no wear.  I guess we will see.  I’m not selling it for $650.  I’d rather keep it especially how much all,the reselling sites are charging for these items (it’s kind of nuts when I can go to LVs website and buy the sam item brand new for the same amount as the resellers are charging).I’ve had mixed luck with Fashionphile‘s buyout offers in the past, i guess we will see.


----------



## onlyk

Emma1420 said:


> Mine is complete with pouch and dustbag.  I’ve used it all of about 5 times, so it’s got almost no wear.  I guess we will see.  I’m not selling it for $650.  I’d rather keep it especially how much all,the reselling sites are charging for these items (it’s kind of nuts when I can go to LVs website and buy the sam item brand new for the same amount as the resellers are charging).I’ve had mixed luck with Fashionphile‘s buyout offers in the past, i guess we will see.


It does not make sense to sell such classic and practical bag in new like new condtion to lose 2/3 of value, you have to pay that much for a good coach leather bag or a Tory burch bag, guys, please don't sell, it is so painful to see how much our bag lovers losing so much $$$ to greedy resellers!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emma1420 said:


> Is anyone having issues with even getting a quote from Fashionphile? I submitted stuff last week, and I am still waiting for a quote. I’m going to assume that they may be rejecting my items.  Which if they are I’d rather they just tell me.
> 
> Rebag offered me $650 for almost brand new Neverfull MM so I feel like stuff must not be selling that well (and I’m sure the time of year doesn’t help).


Probably just holidays and lack of staff right now


----------



## Emma1420

onlyk said:


> It does not make sense to sell such classic and practical bag in new like new condtion to lose 2/3 of value, you have to pay that much for a good coach leather bag or a Tory burch bag, guys, please don't sell, it is so painful to see how much our bag lovers losing so much $$$ to greedy resellers!


Which is why I won’t sell the bag for that amount.  I don’t mind taking a hit for the convenience of selling to a place like Fashionphile, but for LV if I can’t get at least 60-70% of the current retail price for almost new items then I don’t sell it.


----------



## Emma1420

Emma1420 said:


> Which is why I won’t sell the bag for that amount.  I don’t mind taking a hit for the convenience of selling to a place like Fashionphile, but for LV if I can’t get at least 60-70% of the current retail price for almost new items then I don’t sell it.


Well I got my quotes. Yoogi’s Closet offered $750.  Rebag offered $675.  Fashionphile offered $1100.  So I’m still deciding.


----------



## umichmm

I’m disappointed in general right now. NOTHING is selling, and I feel like I can’t even give away bags lol. But fashionphile has declined three bags - 2 Hermes, and 1 LV for being well stocked. It’s completely going to impact any future purchasing in 2023 for me since I finance my new bags by sending gently used ones (or a mistake in the case of one of the Hermes ones.)  :/


----------



## fashion_victim9

just got 25 quotes from them. they offer me $50 - 100 for a (mostly new) pair of loubutins or valentino rockstuds. it was never worse lol


----------



## sjunky13

I just sold them a lot of stuff. LV slg's, Hermes enamels and VCA. 
The LV quotes were ok, the Hermes enamels were low as expected. The VCA was terrible lol
I was paid same day for everything except the VCA. 

I have a few more things to sell, then I am done! Resale is terrible now and I will make sure every thing I buy is 1000% thought out thoroughly.


----------

